# First Time IVF Thread ~ Treatments Dec/Jan with Feb 2012 OTD



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

As promised here is your new home

Lots of                


Em


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Yah!! first to post.

Big thankyou for our new home Em

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

You beat me! Lol...


----------



## Robinson84

Lol,Lol 

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks for finding us a new home Em.

Evening everyone & good night! Off to bed soon as I'm a tired bunny! 

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Ooh new home, thanks Em


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks x


----------



## Mrs M2011

I wonder how long before we've filled another 101 pages?!

Thank Em, it's lovely to start afresh


----------



## Lilly27

Hi : ) I made it! A nice new home, thanks, I was thinking wow lots of new ladies just starting it just shows how many of us there are ttc and this is just a small section! Anyway early night for me back at work tomorrow and by the sounds of got a lot to catch up on! I'm praying the reception is good at work do I can get mt lunchtime fix of ff! Good night lovelies  xxxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Morning! How are you all today?


----------



## Robinson84

Morning hun

I'm good today. Feeling alot more positive again.

Everday's sooooooo different. Yesterday was so down and fed up but today i'm feeling the oppisite 

Hows you hun?

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

That's good news then  

I'm feeling a bit better, less weepy than last couple of days. 

All ovary twinges and discomfort seem to have gone, still have mild AF feeling though and I'm starting to get a bit phobic about going to the loo and wiping...just in case...

Lol....but other than that I'm feeling fine


----------



## Robinson84

Glad your feeling better today too hun

 I'm turning into a Knicker watching freak too

Any symptoms i'm having keep coming and going. Had really sore itchy (.)(.) this morning now nothing 

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Sorry in office on phone so no personals. Sorry for tmi Got lots of yucky dark brown stringy stretchy discharge & some red  blood in it & tummy cramps! This journey doesn't get any easier. GP phoning me after 4pm with results of blood test yesterday! 

Hope everyone ok.

Love lizard xc


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- hope you ok hun. Have you got the blood results then?    everything goes as it should for you hun

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Get blood test results after 4pm today. Off to loo again to check if got more of the stuff! What are we like!


----------



## Mrs M2011

If God was a woman she would have made damn sure the symptoms for periods and pregnancy were distinctly different!!!! Men eh?!

I think we are all amazing at getting through this mental and physical torture...especially without a drink! 🍸🍸🍸


----------



## Lilly27

Hello ladies I'm on my iPhone with very little reception so I hope this goes through! 
Hope everyone is ok and having a good day! 

Lizard good luck with those results! The signs seem promising! 

Robinson and mrs glad ur feeling more positive! Hope ur relaxing! 

Afm - back at work!  with a bang! Had to dis disciplinary as soon as I got back now got a banging headache! Was lovely seeing the little ones!  
Got constant cramping in my tummy- well a tight feeling! No sore (.)(.) at all! Oh it's only 4 days to go till test day but I don't think I can cope! 

Anyway enough of me moaning I'll be back on to check on everybody after 6 have a lovely afternoon x


----------



## Lizard39

Looks like its all over for us. Just spoke to nice man GP who said Hcg results came back as 8iu whereas they should be in 100's by now. He said under 3 is def negative & over 9.5 is positive. Hubby just text me to see if I'm ok, and I lied to him... Just said waiting for results this afternoon as he's in important meeting til 3pm!

Should I phone the clinic & tell them?


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard-    hun. I feel very very sad hun and life isn't fair. It was a positive. How can it now be negative  Thinking of you hun

Lily-Aww hun, hope your not working too hard. Cramps are normal hun. My symptoms keep coming and going so not feeling that confident but staying positive

MrsM- here here. I totally agree whos idea was that 

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Em. I'm so annoyed at my clinic at moment for not doing Hcg blood tests standard as they are the only real way of telling. I can only assume they don't as there statistics would look worse - as with just a HPT they will pull me down as a positive statistic. I'll give them a call later and tell them the result and see what they say.


----------



## skyflyer

Hi, can I join you? I'm 29 and have an OTD of the 20th Feb, although I think I'll probably test on the 19th as couldn't face finding out on a Monday Morning. I've had terrible pains since EC so I'm not sure I'm going to be able to SS at all in the 2ww, probably not a bad thing. I have 2 embies on board and I'd love them both to stick. 

Good luck to everyone, will be holding hands and crossing my fingers we all get our BFP's. I'm hoping this works, I found the treatment very rough going and got very emotional. I'm sick of crying now.

Look forward to getting to know you all, I have a feeling this will be a looooooong 2 weeks.

Sky


----------



## vicstar

Lizard - aww hun massive    i don't know what to say other than i am thinking of you .  I agree i think each clinic should do hcg bloods instead of hpt. Gets your hopes up and then they are ripped right from under you. Thinking of you hun   Are they doing another test??

Robinson - how are you coping? Long time since i was on here properly but hope you are doing okay?

Mrs M - i am not kidding ya, since last week the amount of times i have reached for the voddie bottle i can tell you!! God makes me sound like an alcoholic, promise you i'm not but it would make it a bit easier!!! 

Lilly - at least the next 4 days should fly by for you now!! Good luck hun xx
        to you all xx


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies, ooh new home  

Lizard - Hey hun, sending you massive hugs hun    

How is everyone? Ive not been on here for a week. I am now officially pupo ! Yay !!

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Yay Becky wish you loads of luck hun


----------



## Mrs M2011

It's all very confusing Lizard...you just need a straight answer...thinking of you  

Lol Vicstar, maybe a tonic water could be the way forward? that way you could pretend it was a V&T, I'll join you with G&T  

Congrats BeckyBoo! It's a bumpy ride but I think we are just about keeping each other sane!

I wish I had the same amount of positivity my DH has, he's keeping my spirits up and has insisted I stay in bed today...got a good book and my pad of the eye so not complaining


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- i'm not suprised your mad hun.   

Vicstar- i'm slowly going  . Only on 6dpt and time is going slowly and can't go back to work as involves moving and handling  How are you hun?

Becky- Yah, your back with us. Missed you hun 

MrsM- Glad your having good duvet day. think my muscles are wasting away with all this sitting around 

Sky- welcome hun, the ladies here are brillant and the strongest I've met on FF. 

AFM- well seem to be occupying myself well today. Lazy morning, lunch followed by attempting to write my assignment for uni  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG got lost trying to find the thread hehe.....

so ladies, all over for me! No need to go into details but I am ok, think its the feeling of finally knowing! I am still ever so positive and I, well me and my man hehe, will keep going, keep trying. Its been a long journey, but sooo worth it!!! Cant wait to try again   and will do so asap.
Group hug for all of you lovely ladies  

Hope you are all well
xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- massive   . Your amazing to being staying so positive hun. Hope I can be that positive if we don't make it. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## vicstar

Oh Jelly sorry hun   , big    . You sound very positive which is the best way hun, its all we can be after all and look forward to the next go.  Positive mind and all that    it will be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Robinson84

its not fair

All you lovely ladies should have BFPs

Why is the world made this way were people who don't want children get them at the drop of a hat 



xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Jelly and Lizard     - Why can't this journey be easy, I'm really sorry that you have not had the results you wanted today you are in my thoughts all the time xoxo


----------



## Jelly.B

Thank you girls, very sweet   sending you all cuddles  
I am fine tho, yes, life very unfair at times hey, but it can only make us stronger! Cant wait to start again. Will enjoy a few glasses fo wino for now and relax, at leat I know!

Thank you girlies. I have every faith in the world that you all will get your bfp!!!! and us still trying - WE WILL get there, so sure of it!
Vicstar- go and get your snowbabies! wish I had some, bloody need to needle stabbed again lol!   will all be ok!
I am still here and still ever so positive so dont worry  
Stcik all you embies that are left for all of you, stick stick stick!!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks Jelly. Your an amazing women and don't think you could be any stronger than you already are hun 

Looking forward to hearing about your next step of the journey

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - thanks hun   we all just have to pick ourselfs up and try again. maybe it all will hit me in a few days but for now I am fine and wil hang on to that  

I am ok ladies  
xxxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Oh Jelly, I'm sooooooooo sorry to hear your sad news. Stay strong


----------



## Mrs M2011

Its time for Stupid Question of the Day...

I'm making the effort to meet a couple of friends tonight...I've spent so long avoiding everybody but I thought it would be a good distraction as they don't know what's going on.

Anyways, we are meeting at 8pm and I usually take Cyclogest at 9.30am/pm so question is do I take it before I go, when I get back, or take it with me to do at 9.30pm


----------



## Jelly.B

I would take it before hand hun.. but thats just me.. and I didnt make it so maybe dont listen to me hehe, sorry   
xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Oh what a ****ty day for lizard & jelly! 

Lizard I thinks it bad they didn't do the test at ur clinic too, Im really gutted for you to have seen those positives! Big hugs I'm thinking of you! Xx 

Jelly I'm gutted for you, I think you are very strong and I can tell you will get through this, I can only hope I am as strong! I'm thinking if you and will be praying for you next time! Xx

Mrs m I would take it when u get back, I do mine at different times, depending on what time I go to bed! Have a lovely evening out! 

Robinson hey Hun hope u got that assignment done hope u been relaxing! 

Hi to everyone else glad you are ok! 

Afm - wishing I would have taken this week off too!  had such a stressful day but it stopped me from going googling  mad so that ok lol! Cramps ok gone now tummy hard! Knicker watching and nothing! Had a bad headache that has now turned to a migrane! Well another day gone I'm 6dpt  not a clue what the outcome will be! 

Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lily- you sound exactly how are I feel  My cramps have gone to be replaced by hot flushes and period type pain in left hip/groin area. Arrghhh!! This is torture and I too am 6dpt and have no idea what so ever what our outcome will be  Hope your not too stressed at work hun

MrsM- hey hun, sorry not using that stuff so can't help

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Ha yeah the hot flushes are horrible, I was told when I was taking my nasal spray I would get hot flushes but I only got one! Last night and today you would think I was in the Maldives I was so hot!  

Only time will tell! What it all means! The girls at work were asking what does it feel like  I replied: I wish I had a straight answer but I don't! Lol a rollercoaster till the end! 
X


----------



## Robinson84

Lol, glad i'm not the only one going cookcu  I wouldn't have an anwser either. I don't think the rollercoaster will ever end,lol xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

It is a roller coaster, but I find it helpful that we are all experiencing the same symptoms, I would certainly go totally bonkers if I hadn't got you lot to compare notes with   I'm not sleeping at all at the moment because of hot flushes   But if it gets us the result we want, then I'm sure it's all worth it. But like you say Em it's the complete and utter not knowing which way it's going that is so difficult.

I've decided to take it with me and just excuse myself at 9.30...

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- we'll get through it whatever the outcome  I would go even more   if I didn't have you lovely ladies to support me and don't what i'd do without you all xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

well blimy ladies only 4 pages to catch up on since yesterday, we've settled in to our new home well! I'm just so sad to read some of the posts:-

Lizard, I'm so sorry, I think your clinic have treated you very badly and could have avoided a lot of this upset if they had actually done a blood test. I just feel so sad that it wasnt the bfp you deserve. Lots of love to you both.

Jelly - my heart goes out to you both, I'm so sorry for your bfn. I've been impressed throughout with your attitude and am seriously impressed with your strength at the moment in coping with this. your attitude is amazing and i'm sure it will keep you going until you do get your bfp which you absolutely deserve. lots of love to you both

Becky - welcome back hun, congrats on being PUPO! thought we'd lost you!

Hello to the rest of us! I am having  hot flushes too at the mo, I didnt have any when DR either! I wake up all sweaty and continue hot flushing for 1-2 hours and then go back to normal. this morning I drove to work with no coat on and no heating on in the car! on the subject of cyclogest, I just do it when I go to bed, so its not always at the exact same time, my clinic didnt tell me to? hope thats right?  

had to go into the office today (hence why on FF so late!) and I feel soo stressed and after 1 day just want to punch my managers lights out (I am not a violent person you understand). this is exactly why I arranged to work at home for most of the 2ww. AND relax.......

Sending you all lots of love and hugs.

Nicxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

forgot to say, when I use the cyclogest, a few minutes afterwards I start to get palpitations. they're not bad and it only lasts a few minutes. anyone else?

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - only just read back on forum re your posts... I am so sorry hun. is it really over??
Cant believe how selfish I have been about me post!! feel ever so bad now! so sorry hun, sending you loads of hugs and cuddles!!!!!   stay strong!! YOU WILL get there!!
xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I get a fluttery heart sensation, is that the sort of thing you are having KBG? I haven't noticed it being at a specific time though.

Sorry youve had a stressful day, not what you need right now.  I've not been back to work as my job is quite stressful too, however I have had a couple of calls from my manager...grrrr... 

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- hey hun, hope your not geting too stressed at work. Not good for you 

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening All

Just wanted to say how sorry I am for the BFN Lizard and Jelly I am sending lots of   and thinking of you both.

I am at the moment on Gonal F and Menapur with next scan booked in Thursday
Love to all 
xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hey just a quick one, just took my bra off and have the whole bra imprinted in my back and sides! Blue veins all over them! Ive got big (.)(.) anyway I'm a 34 f! Another side effect do you think? Also just took my folic acid and realised I haven't taken it since sat   stupid me! 

My thoughts and prayers with everyone tonight especially lizard and jelly on their news today xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Rome, good luck for thurs, hoping you have some nice juicy follies!

lily, my boobs have been getting more sore every day to the point tonight when I took my bra off there was an intense pain, the only way i can describe it was it felt like the skin on my boob had split! I too have massive hooters so really dont need any enlargement. if it gets any worse I'll have to take pain killers  think its the cyclogest). I also had a wobble this week on the folic acid, with this being at the forefront of our minds how on earth do we forget to take it? my problem is the pregnacare vits are like bricks, I cant take them in the morning without feeling sick so have to remember to take them at night and also I cant keep them in a prominent position to remind me as most people dont know we are ttc. 

night night all, off to bed now but see you tomorrow

nicxx


----------



## skyflyer

Jelly and Lizard - Huge hugs coming your way girls, so sory to read your news, stay strong. Enjoy that wine!

Sky x x x


----------



## skyflyer

Hi Girls

Tomorrow we find out of any of our 4 remaining embies made it to blasto for freezing. I'm feeling soooo nervous about it, i know there's not much of a chance or we wouldn't have done the day 3 transfer but I cant help hoping we might get at least 1 frostie.

I'm thinking tonight might be a sleepless one!

Sky


----------



## Jelly.B

skyflier - thinking of you today!!! sending you ads of positive thoughts!! come on lil ones  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

Jelly- hey hun, hows you today?

Sky- good luck today

Hope everyone else is well today?

AFM- 7dpt and not feeling anything today  Symptoms keep coming and going and today I feel nothing. Not feeling confident

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Morning all!


I'm like you Em, symptoms coming and going...but mainly going. I have really rested up the last couple of days so not sure if tht has anyhthing to do with it, but still trying to remain positive. Stay strong


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - I am fine thank you hun. Life needs to go on, will try again asap   waiting to hear from clinic  
Hun, have faith ok!! I demand you! Its not easy going thru the 2ww, but you have got so far hun, you doing ever so well, chin up! Thinking of you, sending you loads of sticky sticky wibes. 
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- thanks hun. You made me  . Glad your looking forward hun. Hope you don't have to wait too long to try again. 

MrsM- glad i'm not alone with my irrating body playing havoc with my mind 

Sending everyon loads of     ,      and      

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Mrsm - just because you are having symptons one day and not the next doesnt mean anything bad. All of our bodies are reacting differently to all of these drugs. Please please please ladies, do not read too much into it, or compare yourself to eachother.... you are all your own person, we all will react differently. This is new to all of us, we have no idea how are bodies are coping with it inside. Chin up ladies  
xxxxx


----------



## mrscabbage

HI Girlies,

Just wanted to pop in to say hi this morning, I hope you're all in as good a form as can be expected.

I feel really bad posting this in light of Jelly & Lizards bad news but I'm still getting + tests and its 11dp5dt (about 16dpo) I know it looks good but I'm so scared to go onto another thread for bfps in case mine turns out to be a trick of nature.  I don't have any symptoms apart from a pain in my tummy at night, I wish it was there all the time but it only comes in the evening and night when I'm trying to sleep.  My nips also look darker sometimes but then I look again and they seem back to normal.

I'm not going to post here any more cuz its not fair on those waiting to test or who may not get the results they want but I'm sending tonnes of   and     to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

MrsC- Congrats hun, It looks like it will def be a BFP hun as alot of ladies are told to test 10p5dt. Very happy for you hun. Stay in touch 

Jelly- thanks hun 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks Jelly  

After I manage to drag myself out of my cosy bed I think a second attempt at retail therapy is in order. I've run out of bottled water which is my first emergency...lol...I've got through gallons of the stuff!

xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning Ladies

Well I'm completely knackered as I've been awake since 4am thinking about work and stessing about my stupid boss and then getting annoyed with myself for getting annoyed about work and so today not feeing great. Like you all I have no symptoms and just have no idea wheher this has worked or not. as OTD is now gtting very close, I'm now starting to not want to know the answer. ignorance is bliss, eh?  

sorry for being down today, hopefully  good night sleep will help

Nicxx

ps Mrs Cabage come back! this thread is for us all! whilst i will be devastated if mines a bfn I am genuinely happy for anyone who gets a bfp and want to share in that with youxx


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- you sound like me. I've got gallons of bottled water too 

Nic-    I'm feeling exactly the same just don't have a clue what the outcome will be  And very scared about testing

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

mrscabbage - soooo happy for you!!! dont leave this thread!! that is an order!   I am so postive for all of you inc myself for me next journey so please do not think you cant say this or feel uncomfy because of me! I have such good geeling about you HURRAH!!!!!! sending you loads of  
xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Mrs C - congrats hun that sounds really really promising  .  Please don't feel like you shouldn't be on here, we have all been through this together no matter what the result.  A BFP gives us all hope that it does work.  Sadly it doesn't work everytime but it doesn't always work in a couple who have no problems whatsoever, some people have to wait a long time. So the fact that you have a BFP is wonderful news and should be enjoyed, not hidden from us. There you go, thats my telling off for the day, hee hee  

You enjoy this moment and your BFP and i am sooooo happy for you hun, you should be shouting it from the rooftops, i know i would!!!   

Jelly - hope you okay? Keep smiling hun  

Nic, Mrs M and Robinson - like Jelly says we are all different, what one person has will not be the same as the other and we should not compare, that will only make it harder. That is why i stopped coming on for a few days cos it got too much.  Take it easy and its not over until a test says it is, i have faith and am    for you all xx


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar- hey hun, hows you? Thanks and I know you and Jelly are right were all different and we just need to keep positive and not give up unitl test says its over xxx


----------



## vicstar

I'm okay thanks Rob, OTD is friday but i know it is over cos i had bad AF last week, no way a lickle embie would have been able to stick around    I have good feeling about you all and sending you loads and loads of         .  I think once the EC and ET are done, it is hard to stay positive, always symptom checking and knicker-watching etc, and cos there is nothing else you can do. When it is d/r and stimming you feel like you are doing something.  Keep smiling and keep positive, i am       for you xx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- glad your ok hun. Are you planning to go for FET? Your right hun it is the hard part not being able to do anything to help just wait  Thanks hun  xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, how is everyone?

Lizard & Jelly - once again  

Mrsc - congrats hun  

Im doing good not thinking too much about symptoms yet, i cant cos i would go   otherwise. And we are all different in what we get. There is no 'normal' i guess?

Lots of love to you all

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

and ladies, dont forget, we that has had a bfn wouldnt come on here if we felt that it was too much for us. I simply feel that I still want to share your journeys and I am still ever so excited for you all, but that just me so WANT to hear postive things hehe, saying that, know how hard this 2ww is so moan away ladies   share things, do what makes you feel better because taht is all that matters.. just saying that comparing eachother is never good  

So, got a follow up app on the 20th, so less than 2 weeks away, ever so pleased about that, cant wait to start again 
xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly, your positivity is an inspiration to me, if I get bad news I hope I can cope with it in the way that you do. 

good to see that your clinic is seeing you early, I'm sure that my clinic makes you wait 2 months! my consultant told us at the very start that in IVF you have to be prepared for a campaign, not a battle. I cant remember the exact stats he gave but after 1 cycle X number of women get a bfp, X number after 2 and by 3 cycles about 70-80% will get a bfp so we have always mentally (and financially) prepared ourselves for 3 cycles.  we are waging war on infertility! 

nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

nic - have big hopes for you petal   sending you loads of hugs  
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Its a definite BFN from me girls   . Plucked the courage to do the final test, rung the clinic to tell em and they are going to ring me back. I couldn't take it any longer, needed to know the result for sure.  Anyway i have had 10 days to deal with it so i am feeling okay tbh, just want to get on with the next step now - here i come snowbabies


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Lizard and Jelly 

So sorry to read your news

Jelly you are an inspiration, i just know you willl go on to get a BFP

Mrs Cabbage i just want to reitterate  what others have said dont leave the thread the love and friendship i have witnessed upon this thread is amazing by all means join which other threads you need to but theres no reason to leave your buddys behind 

Em


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Vic, I'm so sorry for you honey, sending you massive   . you are right to lok forward and you have your lovely snow babies wating for you. I can think of another lady on another thread who got bfn and then did FET, they thought the one snowbaby hadnt survived thawing, it did but looked a really poor quality and then of course she has now got her bfp on her FET cycle. lots of     to you xx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - thinking of you hun. get back on it.. you WILL get there   go and get your snow babies  
Em - bless ya, thanks, life goes on, need to get back on the horse ebfore I get too scared hehe

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Got my FET appointment, 26th April, ages off i know but i have to have three normal periods before. They are counting this AF as one so by then i will have had two more and should be good to go    On the plus side i don't think a FET cycle takes anywhere near as long as a fresh cycle does so won't have to wait as long hopefully.


----------



## Mrs M2011

Congrats Mrs C...don't you dare go anywhere! xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Vic- congrats on your follow up appointment date. Soooo pleased for you. Some of your snowbabies will soon be onboard  

Jelly- Wow not long to wait at all. Soon be here hun and you can move onto next stage. 

MrsC- hope you'll stay with us 

Em- thanks the girls on here are truly my friends and amazing ones 

Nic- we got the same stats and have also saved the money for 3 cycles as that gives us the best chance of a BFP

AFM- well today has well and truly flown by. Been at my mums all afternoon and just got home with DH. Just gona chill tonight as feel tired from all the talking as not used to it spending so much time alone in the house since ET  Was lovely to get out even for the change of scenary. Gona try and get out again tomorrow. I havn't hadn't any symptoms today except i'm really really thirsty  Oh and boobs are veiny. So nothing really

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi all

Vic, you get your appointment quickly so thats good. I know it seem like a long time away but it will give your body the time it needs to get back into its best health. its easy to forget just what our bodies go through in all of this. 

went for an acupuncture appointment tonight. he was checking my pulses and it took ages, much longer than normal and I started to think 'can he tell' was he getting 3 pulses, lol? oh reading far too much into this, come on OTD, put me out of my misery

nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Not long now Nic. Hold on in there xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - great re your app, so nice to have something booked in your mind isnt it. My app is very soon, altho I will have to go thru the whole protocol again so think I will be looking at starting again end of march so we might end up going thru another 2ww together   Think my clinic says one af inbetween treatments exc this one.

Nic - hang on tight  
Robinson - thinking of you
xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, missed you alll today, no reception at work! 

Vic glad u got ur appointment quick, I'm sorry for the bfn!  onto the next stage now! Big hugs 

Nic- not long now hand on in there! I can't believe this week seems to be going faster than last week! Hope u have had a good day! 

Becke how you doing Hun! Glad ur not going  mad! Yet lol  

Congratulations mrs c - yeah that's fab news!!!!!  don't go anywhere! Make sure ur taking care of urself and relaxing! 

Robinson glad u had a good day!  the time seems to be going faster now doesn't it! Hope ur at home with ur feet up! Hope ur feeling ok! 

Hi to everyone else  


Afm- ok day today another busy day at work but not as horrendous as yesterday! Ofsted due anyday si preparing the paperwork  
I still got my on/off cramps, (.)(.) gone back to normal now! No sign of anything down there, was hopping for spotting but nothing! I'm beginning to feel like I did before this I guess its the meds and the constant googling that made me feel like something was happening! I really really really want it to be Saturday! The girls at works question today was "do you feel pregnant" I don't know what it feels like so I don't know!!!!!! Bless them! I actually made dinner tonight for me and dh which is the first time since 30th jan so I guess it was time! Lol! Oh well Thursday tomorrow then Friday then omg test day!!!!!! :0 

Hope u are all having a good evening! Going to watch one born every minute tonight! Funny enough last week I didn't cry! I think the girl annoyed me too much! 

Catch up soon and big hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

I didnt cry either, which I normally do, however I did LOL a lot at the end subtitles 'since the filming of this programme doubts have been expressed over the paternity of the child and are awaiting DNA tests' Feckless 17 yer olds, lol xx

ps exclmation mark on keyboard is broken


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Jelly-thanks hun

Lily- glad your day hasn't been so busy. Funny you should say that I woke up today with no symptoms just really thirsty all day  This daily change is agonising. OMG can't believe your going to test SAT. Sooo excited for you hun and    its a BFP

Nic- hope your ok hun?

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Ok in floods of tears tonight, seriously can't stop! Why did I watch it!! That poor woman! So glad that little bubba is ok! 



Hi huni , you can't predict how you going to be! Feeling like I really don't know what's going on ! Just wrote a long message but had to delete it because it sounded so depressing! Lol! These hormones eh! Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!  I can't believe our test date is so early I really thought it would be 15th or 16th but they said its 16 days after EC! 

Going to try disguise the tears from dh or else he will tell me off! Lol! 

Goodnight sweeties! Xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks for all your msgs, i am excited, going to drop the half a stone that i have put on during treatment, really look after myself and be ready for my snowbabies to be put back. 

Jelly - yeah we could be cycle buddies again, i reckon for me it will be May some time   

Ooh not long now ladies, sooooo excited for you all and i am       you all get your BFPs!! I am on daily checking for your messages, i can't wait to hear your news


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

Lily-  I don't even watch that show as I know it would upset me. Hope your feeling better today hun. I have everything crossed for you hun for Sat    for your BFP

How is everyone else today?

AFM- 8dpt and no symptoms again today  Not liking this now. 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - you doing sooo well, no news is GOOD news!!! hang on in there  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- thanks hun. just feel like nothings going on  This wait is hard going. Hows you this morning hun?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

but that doesnt mean its a bad sign hun. Plenty of ppl have no signs what so ever and some do, so be positive, know its hard, 2ww is agony but you are so close now hun, hang in there  

I am ok thanks, too cold fo me to go out hehe, so staying inside today   Partner is in London so I am having a ME day today   LOVE IT  
xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Rob - thats the same as 13dpo - and although you've no symps you have no af either!!!  I think it looks so good for you!xx

Lilly - Testing on sat - 16days after ec - if you were going to have af surely it would be here by now too - I have such high hopes for you

Vic - Oh its just not fair, I must have got 100's of bfns in the past, I agree the fet will be much quicker than a fresh cycle and less £ I would imagine

Jelly - If anyone can crack ivf its you - Stay positive, I'm   your next cycle will be the one!

Knick - Hang in there love -   positive vibes

afm - still    - I've never used that icon before, think I'll do it again  !!  No symps during the day whatsoever but my belly blows up like a balloon at night and I get some cramp pains but other then that, nada.  I had acu last night and I think I'm going to continue this for the first 3 mths,   we make it ok.  I called the clinic yesterday and they gave me a scan apt for 1st March and just to wait until then 

     to everyone I haven't mentioned - I must say its easier now we have our own thread, good work admin!


----------



## Robinson84

MrsC- congrats hun on your  !! I'm so very pleased and excited for you. I hope your right its just the first five days I had lots going on af pains, pulling twinges, sore boobs and now nothing  This is a crazy game

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

mrscabbage - OMG!!!!!! CONGATS!!!! I am sooooo happy for you!!!   get in there!!! hehe well done you girly, sending you and your man loads of hugs!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning all

glad we are all ok and hanging in there. I'm bored out of my brain waiting now. I keep consoling myself with the fact that if this was a natural cycle then I wouldnt have even missed a period by now and so would have no idea i was pregnant hence no symptoms, far too early for all that. so no news is good news.

Mrs C - so pleased that you got your BFP, can you tell me how to do the icon thing? the wating never ends does it, now you are on your next wait.

Em, you have the longest OTD in history. well done on persevering. sending you lots of PMA 

Vic - I have put on 6lbs, I dont understand how as I havent changed my diet apart from no alcohol and was eating cottage cheese and poached eggs but surely these thing cant make you put on weight? 

Jelly - ooh lovely a me day. are you watching Jeremy kyle yet, lol

Lily - I watched one born every minute too, oh god I was traumatised. what a nightmare i was blubbing like a baby. not the best thing to watch before going to sleep  

Mrs M and Holly, how are you guys?

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- morning hun, i'm taking your advise no sign is a good sign  I have a good feeling about you hun and   you get your BFP. I think I have a super long wait too but think my clinic are just over cautious. Feel I may cave in before next Wed and test espec if af doesn't show up over weekend 

Jelly- enjoy your me day hun. Thanks i'm sure its good to have no sign

AFM- well i'm going down to the village to have a mooch round the shops just to get out for few hours then just gona chill this aft

xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, 

Em - hi hun, have a nice mooch    

Jelly - hey hun, enjoy your me day    

Nic, lily, mrscabbage -  hi ladies

    

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning Becky, how are you getting on with the 2ww, gone   yet, lol?


----------



## Guest

Hey hun, im actually doing ok. It is going quicker than i thought it would. Only one week to go lol. Have had some af pains, and my boobs are really sore but i know thats the pessaries. Trying not to read too much into symptons as we are all different lol

How you getting om? when is your otd hun?

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

knickerbockerglory said:


> Morning all
> 
> Mrs C - so pleased that you got your BFP, can you tell me how to do the icon thing? the wating never ends does it, now you are on your next wait.


Easy - you just hit 'more' underneath the smilies - yes its a waiting gme, you really do wish your life away!

Becky - Hi yourself, good luck with the rest of the 2WW  for u


----------



## Robinson84

Becky- glad its going quick for you

MrsC- how you feeling today? You still in shock? 

AFM- just got back from mooch and having a well seserved cuppa and chicken bake from bakery  Ended up purchasing two tops too for spring summer. 

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, glad ur having a good day! 

Mrs c whoooo!!!  so happy love seeing that bfp! 

Rob- hey Hun, nice way to take ur mind off it, a bit of retail therapy!  hope ur ok and feeling ok today x 

Becky hi sweetie only 1 week to go! Hope ur ok! 

Nic hope ur ok, hope ur having a good day! 

Jelly how you doing Hun! 

Afm woke up at 3am sick and really thirsty, ok now, just a sharp pain! Knicker watching but nothing! 

Well hope u all have a lovely afternoon xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ha ha ha ha ha never knew how to do these cant believe its so easy my posts will be full off them

thanks

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lily- hey hun, yes did take my mind off it for a while. Feeling ok but still no symptoms really. On KW too  Your nearly there hun just two more sleeps  Wishing you lots of lick but I have a very good feeling for you 

Nic-  

xxx


----------



## Guest

I never knew how to do them either !! LOL

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Becky-   we are all still first timmers after all xxx


----------



## Guest

Very true   xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi all - so impressed with all the positivity on here today! It's lovely  

I've been out at the auction with DH since 10am to keep busy so just having a late lunch and catching up with all your posts. 

Just got AF cramps myself at the moment, have slept through the last couple of nights which is an improvement, but other than that...still waiting... Monday doesn't seem too far away now.


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- hey hun, sounds like you've had nice day  Monday isn't far away at all. Excited for you hun xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

It has gone quick, my parents are coming to stay for the weekend too so it will go quickly. Not sure how early we can test, do you know? I was going to take one before going to the hospital in case of differing results.

How's your day? x


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- I have no idea regarding testing hun. So many stories on the main threads of people testing early and being devasted and then some of those get a positive a few days later and some don't. Its a hrad one. Think you need to test when you nfeel its right for you. I've got some hpts in the house now but too scared to test early 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I don't think I will, although I will on morning of OTD with same sample I'm taking to hosp.  
Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## Guest

Try not to test till otd mrsm

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I'll try Becky...no hpts in the house anyway


----------



## Guest

Thats good then lol. MOnday will soon be here hun

xxx


----------



## vicstar

No testing until OTD or i will send the    !! Good luck ladies


----------



## Mrs M2011

ALOL!!!!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks Vic  

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

All dressed up and nowhere to go! friend just let me down cos her DH is going to be late home from work


----------



## Jelly.B

mrsm- oh nooo... poor you! get kit of and get comfy on the sofa  
xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I will...back to being in pyjamas and DH is making a lovely dinner...enjoyed washed hair, makeup and heels albeit briefly!


----------



## Mrs M2011

Morning ladies!

How're you all doing today?

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- morning hun, i'm fine just chillin today as we had lots of snow last night so don't fancy going out but may pop to corner shop havn't decided yet. Depends if cabin fever kicks in  Hows You?

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, how are you today? 

Hope u are all ok and keeping out of the snow if you have it where you are! It does look beautiful but wow it's cold!!!!! 

Can't believe it OTD tommorow! Funny enough I don't even feel like testing early but I guess that it helps that my test date is 16 days after EC! Although I am so scared! I just can't call it! I am going to sleep as soon as I get in from work lol!

I just hope my little emby has stuck! 
Xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi,

We've only had a light fall here and that's melting.

Just had a wander into town for some fresh air, and now going to take it easy for the rest of the day.

It's exciting and daunting with these OTD now upon us! I have to confess I've just bought a few HPTs so that I can test before I go to hospital on Monday...just to prepare myself beforehand.  Good luck Lilly...thinking of you  

It was two weeks ago on Wednesday when it took my Pregnyl shot of 10,000 so that should be out of my system now shouldn't it?!?!

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Afternoon ladies

Lily- wishing you lots and lots of luck hun for tomorrow and   you get your BFP

MrsM- I too have a few HPT in the house in case we decide to test early even though our OTD is 20 days after EC!! I'm not sure hun as everyones different. You should test when its right for you

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I'll see how long I can hold off...don't want a false reading to add to the stress


----------



## Guest

Hey  ladies

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011




----------



## Guest

How you doing ?


----------



## Mrs M2011

Not bad...duvet and tv for the afternoon..I'm getting good at this! It's going to be tough getting back to work on Tuesday


----------



## Guest

How long you been off hun?

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Two weeks...EC was two weeks ago today, and I finished the day before. Back next Tuesday after OTD.


----------



## Guest

Deffo gonna be hard going back then lol xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Yeah...probably loads to catch up on too.  Glad I took the time off though, I don't think I could've got through this and worked as well.


----------



## Guest

Thats the worst thing about going back isnt it, catching up, and fixing what others have done when you have been off. Thats the problem i normally have anyway lol

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- i'm going back to work after test day too  Gona be hard and loads to catch up on but looking forward to getting back to some normality in a way

Becky- not long for now either hun. Cannot believe i've got the longest wait ever 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Yes, normality...forgotten what that is, lol!

Think I'll have to play with clothes over the weekend as I'm still so bloated and clothes are uncomfortable. Also need something to disguise the bloating.

xxx


----------



## Guest

You deffo win the prize for longest 2ww hun. Be worth it though    

I found it helped when i came back to work for the normality, although if it wasnt for month enc i would have been off longer lol

xx


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- I've only being wearing elasticated clothes when i've been off  So no idea what will fit. I'm really bloated by the end of everyday. I've forgotton what normality is too 

Becky- thanks hun.    its worth it 

xxx


----------



## Guest

I cant get into my jeans anymore lol. Thank goodness for leggings & tunics !!

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I can't wear leggings for work, might have to shop on Monday if it hasn't gone down. (any excuse  )


----------



## Lizard39

Hello ladies,
 
I'm so sorry I have been AWOL for the past few days and not here to support you all through your IVF journeys' as you have all be so supportive to me over the past few months and especially this past week, but I needed to take some time out and just get my head straight!
 
I had another hcg blood test yesterday and the results came back as negative (under 3iu hcg)  - so the GP has suggested it was a chemical pregnancy. After afew tears and lots of loving from my hubby the last few days I now take solace in the fact that we produced 4 eggs, 3 of them fertilised and we has 2 Grade B an 8 & 9 cell put back in (which is good for my age) and the third embryo went onto Blast stage and continued to divde nicely, but just wasn't good enough to freeze. I think its a positive sign that we had a chemical pregnancy, as shows that something tried to happen, though I am alittle worried that A) this could have happened before in the past couple of years we have been ttc and I wouldn't have known about it & just thought my period was afew days late (I'm not a serial HPTer if AF is afew days late) or B) I don't know much about immunology and Natural Killer Cells, but slightly worried that I might have a NK issue which would have attacked the embyro and stopped it implanting properly. So think they are questions for the follow-up appoitnment (though my clinic doesn't do any immune type investigations etc)
 
We have our follow-up appointment on 6th March  so give us a few weeks to think of all the questions we have for him!  I think we will definataley do another IVF cycle, just not sure how I feel at the moment re when as lots to consider! I also feel like IVF has completely consumed me for the past 3 months (& ttc for 2 years) & actually just wanted to enjoy life, have a glass of wine, laugh and have fun with my hubby and actually see my girlfriends again as I have avoided them the past few months! Now we have all been through an IVF cycle, do you think the second cycle will be as consuming?
 
We bought our house 18 months ago and have just had planning permission approved for the renovation project, which will be quite a big job and last about 3 months I think, which I am desprate to start as feed up living in it how it is now!  But also realise that renovating a house will be stressful and not conductive to going through an IVF cycle at the same time - so I guess one probably will start in April/May and the other will be put on hold til may July/Aug - just really dont know what to do. The other consideration is I'm 40 in Setpember. Decisions, decisions, decisions! Think I'm going to get my AMH done too as that might be an influencing factor! 
 
BTW - just noticed I have eczema on my hands. I have never ever had this in my life before, which is abit alarming. Has anyone else ever had this for the first time during IVF?
 
Mrs Cabbage - congrats on your bfp. Please stay on this thread it feels like we are all such good friends and I really want to know how everyone gets on. I know there will be some bfp and unforunatley some bfn, but will be lovely to stay in touch and continue to support each other through the exciting times and the sad times. SO DON'T go anywhere..unles you dont want to be our friend anymore! hee hee hee!
 
I'm heading out shortly to meet hubby in the pub for a glass of wine and then going for a curry! So, I'll catch-up on all the posts properly over the weekend, but have been thinking about you all the last few days and praying for you all to have a bfp as you deserve it so much. Hopefully the 2ww is going OK for everyone.
 
Sending you lots of love & hope you all have a wonderful weekend.
 
Lizard xx
 
PS. sorry, just realised I'd written an essay!


----------



## rachel petch

Hi lizard 

I can honestly say that your second cycle Is nt as consuming as the 1st!. I'm in the middle of stimming through my 2nd cycle, as the 1st resulted in m/c, and it's taken me a long time to pluck up the courage to do it all again.
I ve takn a different approach this time, and used relaxation cd s and had reiki and reflexology, and i 
really think that's contributed to the chilled new me!!!!!
Just make sure you enjoy yourself and have fun with your hubby, thatvs what matters and you ll know when your ready to do it all again my love xxxxx Rach xxxxxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Lizard  - what a lovely post, I'm so sorry you didn't get the result you hoped for.  It so cruel when things were looking good for you.  I am sending you good vibes and I know that you will be able to stay strong.  We are all such strong women when you think about it.xxxxxxxxx

Do your second IVF when it feels right for you, I know it does take over your life but I think your right to take come time out to concentrate on other things.

Love to everybody else xx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- so lovely to see you back with us and the lovely post  However i am very sorry you didn't get the result you wanted  It sounds like you and DH are looking after each other though and are looking forward to the next step. Hope you've had a lovely evening. 

MrsC- hope you well?

AFM- well not a good night for me ladies. Went to the toilet at teatime to find a bit of brown discharge in pantyliner (tmi). So very scared and upset as feel like its the beginning of the end for us. There has been nothing else since and nothing when I wipe but made me feel rubbish as this is how my af begins. Anyway we have thought we may test in the morn but if i'm honest I don't want to know the result 

xxx


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

i just love reading this thread, you guys are all so supportive to each other and that is so important i think.just lovely  

huge big hugs to those of you who got a negative result.  you will be mummies soon girls,just be strong   

those of you who got your positive results.......    a massive congrats to you x

lizard....you post was so lovely hun. there is so many decisions to be made isnt there, as if the actual tx isnt hard enuf in itself.you will know wen the time is right for you to go again....listen to your heart. huge hugs to you. hope u enjoyed ur wine and curry  

robinson..... the same thing happened to me on this cycle hun...i was out on a sun supporting the local marathon and had this urge to go to the loo as i was soooo sure af had come and i was totally devasted wen i saw this brown stuff on my knickers .sorry if its tmi. it was only there wen i wiped that once then once more a few hours later but nothing after that and that huni is called implantation bleeding.....it can either be brown or pinky in colour so i would say that all is sounding very promising for you. get that positive hat back  on misssi....its not over till its over !!!! 

to all the rest of you on your           

michelle xx


----------



## Lilly27

Lizard, lovely post Hun, I'm glad u are doing as well as you can be and looking to the future! Xxx 

Rob- omg if that doesn't sound like imPlantation bleeding I don't know what does! Sweetie this sounds like a good sign! Don't be feeling down keep positive! 

I am off to bed now and I can honestly say in all the hundreds of tests I have done I am so nervous about this one! I have felt sick and shaky all night with nerves! I have had no implantation bleeding so I'm feeling negative! I'm praying and hoping positive but I just know I'm not that lucky! 

Anyway night night everyone! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Omg...... It's    I'm in shock and in tears!!!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Congratalations Lily 

Nessibro- thanks hun but I know its over for us this time as its a bfn this morning 

Hope everyone else is well today?

AFM-     BFN i'm afraid, Starting with the spotting last night and more brown and abit red this morning and a negative test. So its def over this time as it should have shown on the test after a 5dt. Were dissapointed, devastated and feel hopless. 

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Oh I'm so sorry I am gutted for you! Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks hun. At least there are a few BFPs out of us which is some good news  xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Aw Robinson...I don't know what to say...I'm so so sorry and also hoping its wrong    

Congrats Lily, so pleased for you  

This rollercoaster just continues doesn't it?!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning ladies

Lily so pleased for your BFP and Em, so upset for your BFN. I'm so sorry I cant be any support for you at the moment as yesterday was my OTD and it was a BFN. I knew in my heart of hearts it was BFN as about 2 hours before I set of for the hospital I started bleeding.

I am more devastated than I anticipated and am struggling to cope. I hope you all understand that I need to take some time off FF to get my head and my heart back together. I WILL be back though

sending you all lots of love and   

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic-    sorry to hear about your BFN too. Know that i'm thinking of you and knowing exactly how you feel hun. Take care and hope to see you soon

MrsM- thanks hun but i'm sure it isn't

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Oh I'm so upset for both of you! This journey is so hard! I feel so sick for you! I am truly sorry   

I wish there was something I could say or do! 

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Lily - huge congratulations to you and your DH. Have a wonderfll w/e, relax & relish in the fact that you have a BFP. I and so pleased for you  

Nic - so sorry for you bfn. I now exctly how you feel about having some time out, as that was exactly what I needed to do. Please remember that we are all hear to support you whether you come back in afew days, weeks or months. Sending you lots of  

Em - sending you lots of  . IFV is such an emotional & physical roller coaster ride. I am so sorry that it hasn't worked out this time, but remain hopeful as you will be a mummy one day.

Em & Nic -  What I have learnt this past week is be kind to yourself, allow your DH to look after you and don't push him away as you are both in this together, as together you are so much stronger. You will have tears in the next few days and I am sure we will have tears in the following weeks & months. And in the coming months we have to remember to appreciate what we have, relax and enjoy life as its not a dress rehearsal.

Hello to everyone else. Sending Lots of love,  &   to everyone today.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lilly - massive congrats to you my darling! I am ever so happy for you, sending you loads of   bet it is a massiv shock, but what a great start to your weekend. Lots of love xxxxx

Lizard - sorry hun, what traumas you been thru. I a sending you loads of cuddles hun. Whatever you decide to do next and when, you will do what is right for you. All of this sure isnt an easy thing to go thru, but it is so worth it in the end! I will keep trying, not ready to let it go just yet, and even if I did take a break, I know in my heart taht all I would think about is this   so for me its only right to keep on this journey. Nothing is right or wrong here tho, listen to your heart.. easier said than done I know. lots of love xx

Robinson - thinking of you petal. Its so hard to know what to say... been there.. know how it feels inside... its not easy, but I know in my heart you will get there. I gained so much from this experience and most important of all, I met some lovely new ppl, like you   cry, scream get it all out of your system, take a break, do what ever feels right for you and when the time is right, you will be as fresh a daisy ready for a new try, I promise you that, YOU WILL get there, IT WILL get easier xxxx

Nic -  I am so sorry... thinking of you, you are an amazing person and I just know you will get thru this! xxxx

AFM - IVF sure isnt easy! its got its ups and down, but I just keep looking at ppl who does have their bfp and that gives me hope and makes me so happy. It will happen for us all, we will all get there... know its hard to keep positive at times like this, but that is all I have and live for. Its ok to be sad, cry, be angry.. but at some point we all have to pick ourselves up and try again, we will all get to our dreams one way or another. Never let go of that dream. 
I am a positive person, never used to be, until I met my partner   but think also acupuncture helped me some much in my last cycle. Of course I have had a cry, been sad, I am only human, but I cant be like that forever, brings me down, makes me worse, I have to think ahead, have something to look forward too. Life is so unfair at times, and at this moment it really shows, but we cant give up. Look at the girls that got their bfp, it will be all of you soon   just know it. I have so many positive wibes in me and I am sending them all out to you. Lots of cuddles, hugs, kisses, everything to all of you
xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

So sorry to hear your news, Em & Nic, IVF is torture and when that result is in it feels so final. Know exactly how you feel as that is how i have been for the last 10 days with nobody to really talk to about it.  Feel for you both right now and hope with some time you will feel much better and stronger to deal with it all again.  Remember we are all first timers here ladies and i know it will work for us soon and you will know when it is the right time for you to try again.  Wish i could give you both a big hug right now    

Big congrats Lily fantastic news really pleased for you  Enjoy it!!

Lizard what an inspiring post!! I definitely believe that you need to take time for each other, IVF is so consuming and when it is over its difficult to go back to normal at first. Enjoy yourselves and give it another go when you are ready but don't give up hope


----------



## Robinson84

OMG ladies. You've made me     with all your amazing posts. I had to stop to go get a tissue

Thankyou you so so much for your lovely words.

Vicstar, Lizard, Jelly and Nic- I know you all know exactly how i am feeling and so pleased i am not alone. This is such an all consuming process and you build and build up your hopes for them to come crashing down. Your all right we need to take time out get through the grieving process and move onto next stage. I know we all be mummies one day just the waiting is agony 

Vicstar- looks like we'll be doing a FET around April too 

Jelly- amazing post. I know your right and yes i'm gona cry and be angry but I too will dust myself off and try again full of positivity.

Lizard- thankyou hun. I'm sure you will be a mummy too

Sending you all loads of      

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi all

all very quiet today so hoping all is well with everyone
I have egg collection tomorrow so quite nervous
I took my trigger last night and today very bloated and uncomfortable - is that normal?

love to all
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome - I wish you all the best for EC tomorrow! How exciting!!! sending you loads of hugs   let us know how you got on  
feeling bloated and uncomfy is very normal hun
xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks for your wishes jelly - how are you?
This is the onlty time I have felt uncomfortable and bloated since I did the trigger shot
Up until last night I had no side effects!

were you sedated for your EC and what was that like?
X


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi girls, hope you're all ok. Been thinking of you all over the weekend. Sending   &  

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone hope ur all as well as can be, thinking of you all, not had a good weekend at all ended up in hospital lastnight! Woke up with my neck and throat completely swollen, body cramps, aches and pain, fever then shivering! Was awful! Got checked out they say it's a servere viral infection but no way of knowing if little one ok, as I am only just pg! Woke up this morning feeling worse being sick migraine and fever again the whole of my body is crampy!  

Just thought I'd let you know why I haven't been on but am thinking of you all and sending you  

Good luck rome x 

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies

Em, Jelly, Lizard, nic - massive hugs to you all again. Lovely posts jelly & lizard, also made me cry       

Hope your ok lily  

Hi to everyone else.

Hugs to you all 

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

Becky- hey hun, not long for you now. I'm   for your BFP

Lily- Sorry to hear you havn't been well. Hope you feel beter soon 

Hope everyone else is ok??

AFM- its def over for us   I was bleeding really heavely all day yesterday so rung on call nurse. She advised me to take test today and ring with results to end this cycle  So BFN and onto the nest step. Still feeling very sad but I know we'll get through it

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi all,

Lilly that sounds awful, and v scary. Hope you're on the mend!  

Rob, so so sorry its the end for you this time, I really was hoping it wasn't true for you  

Rome, good luck with EC today, I'm sure you'll be fine...bloated and uncomfortable has been my life since we started all this! I've forgotten what it felt like to not be like that...lol...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome - sorry i didnt post back, I hope your EC goes well today and let us know some super good news later   I cant remember a thing of my EC, only my pain afterwards lol.
Lilly - ohhh petal, sending you all my love and hope you recover quickly!!  
Robinson - I know taking that test and seeing that one line instead of two is a bit of a slap in the face! You know but it still hurts, and to be honest I was a bit upset with my clinic telling me I still had to do a test too (obv the norm but still isnt easy) it will get easier tho hun, easy for me to say, but it does. Sending you LOADS of cuddles   get it all out of your system hun, only thing that helps xx
Mrsm - hello you   how are you doing??
Beckyboo - not long now, so excited for you hun!! You doing ever so well, keep the positive wibes flowing  

Hello to everyone else  
xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hey Jelly, I'm fine thanks...surviving the 2ww.

It's OTD today so just off for a shower and getting ready for hosp appt at 2pm...eeeek 

How're you doing? I hope you're taking it easy

Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Good luck today Mrs M for test, how have you managed to not do a test before, you have done so well.  I am keeping everything crossed for you today   

Lilly, that sounds horrible and scary, hope you start to feel much better soon and are taking it easy   

Aww Robinson, feel for you, but you will get through it hun, we all will, stay positive.  Do something you really enjoy doing over the next few weeks, treat yourself, why not you deserve it after everything been through.  I have booked a really yummy facial for next week and indian head massage, something always fancied but never done. I thought what the hell, treat myself!! Going away with hubby the weekend after just for one night but to a lovely hotel.   

Becky not long for you now,   

Hey Jelly how are you today?

 Vicki  x


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - you go girl! that sounds amazing!!!   I am doing well thanks, doing a bit of shopping later on today, man out for a long lunch, work stuff, so I am all on my own LOVE IT!  
mrsm - thinking of you today  

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- Its rubbish seeing the one line as confirms its all over  Anyway your right need to get it out of my system and I will i'm sure 

Vicstar- Thanks hun. We do all need to stay positive I know. I couldn't have done it without you guys. We have a few nice things planned in the next week as its vals day tues, my birthday wed and out with friends fri night  That sounds lovely- I too have always wanted a facial. Were looking at a night away somewhere too

MrsM- thinking of you and   for your BFP

Lizard and Nic- thinking of you guys lots 

AFM- Well i've spoken to clinic and ended the cycle. We have a follow up appointment next Monday to discuss what to do next  I have also tackled work this morning and am going back tomorrow but just gona take each day as it comes. Won't be doing full days to start with

xxx


----------



## mrscabbage

Lily - wonderful news on the  , I'm sure you feel as grateful as me.  Sorry to hear about the fever but I'm sure it couldn't have much impact on a little thing smaller than a full stop!

MrsM - Good luck for your test, you have the willpower of a saint, well done you and fingers crossed

To the girls who have had their dreams crushed once again in this cycle, Rob, Jelly, Vic, Lizard - its a horrible time but you have been so gracious and magnanimous to those who are lucky enough to have had the news that you wanted.  I don't know how you do it, stay strong and good luck for your next cycles when ever they may be

Rome - let us know how you got on today, fingers crossed for great eggs

AFM - No change here, tired in the evenings (.)(.) a bit sore but nothing to write home about!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi all just to inform you we got 17 eggs and my husbands sperm all good. We will be told tomorrow any further progress. I'm sore from the ec. I didn't feel a thing. Hope all ok with everyone. Sorry to hear about your news Robinson. Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- congrats on your bumper crop. Hope your resting up

MrsC- what a lovely post. Hope your looking after yourself

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Rob - thats fantastic news for quick follow up    

Rome - fab news on eggs, lets hope they get jiggy tonight!! Take it easy, the ec wipes you out


----------



## vicstar

Can I say as well i truly hope we can all stay in touch, i have found the support and positive vibes and just all your general loveliness a real help during the last few weeks.  I know we are all going to be cycling at different times but i would love to keep in touch and know how you all get on. I will miss my daily fix of FF for the next few weeks!!


----------



## Robinson84

Vicstar- I feel exactly the same hun. I really couldn't have done it without you guys  I think we should have a second timers thread for us 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome - oh my, well done you   will be thinking of you next few days  

Vicstar and Robinson, I am def not going anywhere, always here for support   and yes, lets do a new forum hehe
Robinson, what time is your app Monday? I have mine too then at 11am  
xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello all you lovely ladies 

Mrs M - been thinking of you this afternoon. Praying for some good news

Em - sending you lots of love. Going back to work will probably be good for you, as will keep you busy and will bring a sense of normality back. But don't be hard on yourself, it's still early days and we have lived and breathed this dream for so long that it's going to hurt for a while. Stay positive though & continue to believe that it will work for you xxx

Beckyboo - you are doing amazing and not testing earlier. Not long now so keep up the good work & praying for a BFP for you.

Rome - fantastic news re your bumper crop. Let hope you get afew snow babies out of that too 

Lily - take it easy and look after yourself. Sending you lots of   for a speedy recovery.

Jelly - how'd your shopping trip go? Buy anything exciting? 

Vicstar - lots of treats planned for you in the next few weeks. Think I'm going to booked a facial myself! 

Mrs Cabbage - hope you are looking after yourself & putting your feet up in the evenings! 

Nic - sending you lots of   

Well yesterday was a right old rotten day! Lots of tears & felt very sad. I said to hubby I am so sorry as just don't know where the the tears come from sometimes, but he said better out than in & I will say the same to you all too! Mind due all  of yesterday wasn't bad..had a couple of glasses of port in the afternoon whilst hubby cooked Sunday roast! Today I feel better & have drafted a letter to send to my clinic with all the questions we have for our follow-up appointment. A girlfriend of mine suggested sending a letter beforehand as as then they have no excuse for not having an answer to our questions...heeheeehee 

I'm not sure I will be joining an 'inbetween tx thread' but I'm looking forward to continuing to chat away and support everyone here on the 'general buddies thread' that Em the Volunteer is going to set up once everyone has gone past their OTD.

Love to everyone.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- mines at 12  

Lizard- thankyou hun and sending you loads back. Your right it is early days and we need to let ourselves heal before moving on 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - not long now  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

I know hun. Not long for you either  xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi all, 

Thanks for all your well wishes, and the strength and support you are showing each other is absolutely amazing, and I know I couldn't have got through this without you all.

It hasn't sunk in yet, but it's a   eeeeek!!!!!!

Scan in 3 weeks, so might feel a bit more real....

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congratulations MrsM!  
Over here very bloated. I'm not expecting all 17 eggs to fertilize but it is a positive start xx


----------



## Lilly27

Congrats mrs m! That's brilliant news! It does take a while to sink in lol! Take it easy!!!  


Ladies you have been such great support to me also and I wouldn't want to lose contact with you! I hope one day we can all meet with our little ones! 


Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Mrs M - congratulations to you and your hubby. I'm absolutely thrilled for you. Now enjoy the evening and keep smiling. Sending you lots of  

Lizard xx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thank you...all a bit surreal at the moment.

I'm still bloated over two weeks later! We had ten eggs and four fertilised, so you should get more than us, plenty to put on ice if needed.


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks girls...celebrating with a Chinese and a sip of wine


----------



## vicstar

Congratlations Mrs M take it easy and enjoy it xx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks.  First day back at work tomorrow, but I'll try my best


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- Congrats hun. Enjoy every minute of it 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Thanks love. It's very early days so I'm hesitantly excited...

How're you doing?


----------



## Robinson84

I'm not to bad thanks MrsM. Had a few days now for it to sink in. I know over the next couple of weeks there will be good and bad days but at least we have our snowbabies waiting for us xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just to clarify as Lizard has said, i set up this new thread last week and after Rome10 has gone through her 2ww       (i think shes the last lady isnt she) i will move you to your forever home where you can all stay in touch forever and ever, i am part of a thread  that goes back to 2007 and we are all still chatting as a group even now 

Em


----------



## Jelly.B

mrsm - MASSIVE CONGRATS!!! sending you loads of hugs, you must be sooo pleased. We needed some good news on this thread     I am ever so happy for you!! Makes me want to keep trying lol
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Good morning ladies Happy Valentines Day  

Mrsm - Congratulations hun  

Lizard - Thanks hun, im going to do my best to resist testing tomorrow, have done well so far, it will soon be thursday. HOw are you doing hun?

Em, Jelly, Vic, mrs cabbage - How are you all doing?

I love the idea of the new thread for us to all keep in touch. I do struggle sometimes keeping up with everyone and everything, esp when im not on at weekends. But i do think about you all and would be lost without you all

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Happy Valentines Day ladies    

Hope you all okay today and being romanced, hee hee   !! We don't do Val's day in our house   !!


----------



## Jelly.B

Vicstar - I will join you there.. just a normal day for us lol  
xxx


----------



## Lizard39

We always have fish n chips & a bottle of champagne on valentines day! So that is one reason to be happy for getting a bfn as means I can have afew glasses of fizz...hee hee hee! 

So how is everyone? Beckyboo, can't believe ur next for OTD. I'm so praying its a bop for you.

I had a call from consultant at my clinic today because of my chemical pg. OMG, he was lovely & helped put things in perspective. He said all of my hormone results are good for my age & they were happy with egg/embryo quality, just would have liked afew more so would up drugs next time. He also adviced against doing an AMH as if its a really low result I will just worry and that won't help me and we have proved that IVF works for us (well you know what I mean - got eggs & the fertilised etc). He also said you need to be in the right frame of mind for a tx cycle so as long as we start another cycle within 2012 then there is no reason to hurry and do it straight away from a professional point of view. He said just because I have a significant birthday in September (bless him he never once said 40!) doen't mean my fertility if going to significantly drop in Sept! The other piece of advice was....continue to have regular sex as it can still happen naturally & you are quite fertile after ivf! He also said don't bother with ovulation predictor poas as they are great for ladies who are highly fertile and want to concieve straight away, but for us it would just add extra stress and like we have to perform!

The morale of this post...continue to have lots of sex ladies  

Lots of love, lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi girls

Hope your all well?

Lizard- how lovely and glad you got some positive news  I have my follow up on Mon so hopefully i'll get some good news too

AFM- well went back to work tody early as needed the normality. Just went in for the morning but was nice to get back. Had a few tears but managed to hold it together. Then spent the aft at another collegue who has been through ivf herself 16yrs ago so knows what were going through 

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Em - glad you went back to work today & it was good for you. I'm still going to have our follow-up face to face appointment on 6 th March & have afew more questions & give the amount of ££££ we pay for treatment think we deserve it! There is a great section on FFwhich lists some great standard questions for your follow-up appointment after a failed cycle, I'll see if I can dig it out & post it hear for everyone to benefit.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Here is the link to some great questions for your follow-up appointment after a negative cycle http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261901.0

Love lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- thanks hun. Yes our follow up os face to face which will be good (I hope). Thanks for the link. Theres lots of questions on there to think about  Hope your ok hun xxx


----------



## nessiebro

ladies i just wanted to say i am very sorry to hear of your sad news. 
its such a hard thing to go through but you do somehow find the strength to carry on. this horrendous road we all have to travel on will make you stronger women and when you all get your babies, which you will, they will be the most loved babies in the world.

take care 
love
michelle


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies 

Thanks Nessie, it makes me feel much better and positive reading signatures like yours! Congratulations


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies 

 to you all

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Becky, just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow hun, hoping for some more exciting news on here!! Good luck


----------



## Lizard39

Great minds think alike Vicstar! I was just popping in to send Beckyboo lots of love and thinking of you tomorrow when you test. I so hope you get the bfp you deserve.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love lizard xxx


----------



## Guest

Lizard & vic thank you do much I'm feeling a bit emotional and scared

Lots of love to you both

Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good luck Beckyboo! it's all looking positive for you

AFM: I am provisionally booked in for a 3day ET -I am hoping that I get a call asking me to go back Saturday!
XX


----------



## Lizard39

Rome - hope those byros continue to divide nicely.

I'm sat here at work and have this sudden wave of lonely & sadness come over me. One of my oldest & dearest friends has just given birth to a baby boy. I thought I was doing OK but gosh this has just hit me for six.

Love lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Lizard - that is the worst feeling ever   's to you hun.  My stepsis gave birth to a boy last week day after my BFN, gutted and like being kicked in stomach is how i would describe it    Love her and soo pleased for her but very very jealous, why is it not me?  . It gets me as well when i think about my mum and what an amazing granny she would be and i think what if i can't make that happen for her   

But hun it will happen and for us all, i am sure of that. Get   !!!! xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Vicstar - thanks for the post & so sorry re how ypu felt last week. This is definately the toughest journey I have ever had. Out of my 9 close girlfriends I was always the maternal one who always wanted a family & I'm the only one who hasn't. I have 4 gorgeous god-children and all my friends have always said 'you will make an amazing mother as you are so kind, caring & patient'. I'm not an envious type of person but omg life feels pretty unfair at the moment. 

If I could have one wish right now it would to be make all our dreams come true & become mothers.

Love lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - all my fingers and toes are crossed for you!!  

Lizard - life is pretty unfair at times, we know, but we just got to pull thru it, your turn will come hun, just know it  
It isnt easy this for sure, but so worth it in the end. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

It will happen to us one day I know it will 
Just think how special those little babies will be when they arrive
I have friends anouncing pregnancies every where I go and getting judged as to why I havent got children and I just hav to sit and smile sweetly but when I get home boy do all the tears come out!
XXX


----------



## desire42012

MrsM congrats

Rome10 hope all goes well for you on your transfer day   

Lizard- hope you feel better soon so sorry did not go as planned    . It's going to happen Hun xxxxxx

AFM. Hoping everything's ok for Friday (3 day transfer)

Xxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Desire good luck Friday thinking of you 
How are the pessaries going? I am having really bad stomach cramp and bloated feels horrible
xx


----------



## desire42012

I haven't been able to poo since starting them ( sorry TMI) but belly is also bloated. Hope I will be ok for transfer on Friday.  When's your transfer Rome still Thursday?


Good luck to all ladies xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Desire - try a spoonful of linseed soaked in orange/apple/pineapple juice a couple of times a day and also half a dozen or so prunes...it will sort out your constipation. X


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi
Transfer booked in provisionally for Tomorrow but   that I get a phone call from clinic saying that it will be Saturday
Pessaries are horrid, I look about 4 months pregnant and hace cramps etc....

how many eggs fertilised?
XX


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard and Vicstar- I feel your pain girls. Life is unfair but we need to hold onto our dreams of becoming mummies as it will happen one day    Theres always people announcing pregnancy. Another friend has just announced shes 6wks pregnant to my best friend who she knew had just m/c at 13wks  I have been very sad this morning and had a cry as was OTD  Anyway the day has got better as it went on and have had a good birthday 

Beckyboo- Good luck again for tomorrow and I'm sure it will be good news

Rome- Good luck for ET hun

Hope everyone else is well?

xxx


----------



## Miss_Rudy

Beckyboo............hoping its a BFP....x sending loads of      

Lots of


----------



## Jelly.B

happy birthday Robinson!!!!   hope you had a glass of wine or two  
xx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh...happy birthday Em. Hope you had a lovely day with lots of naughty cake! 

Love Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Happy birthday for yesterday Em   xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

well I told myself I was going to take a week off FF but somehow drawn back and having just caught up on everything I cant help but be impressed by the love and postivity thats here. please all make sure we stay on this thread, the support means a lot to me.

So I hope I dont forget anyone in my mentions. firstly I didnt really say properly how genuinely thrilled and pleased I am for the BFPs. Lily, Mrs M and Mrs C, i take comfort from knowing that it does work and I'm so happy that at least some of us got some good news. i look forward to hearing all about your BFP journeys xxx

Em - so, so sorry for your BFN. its so heartbreaking I know. you have your frosties and so can at least plan for the future.

Lizard, I read your long post and could  have written it word for word. I too have the same concerns over age/AMH/immunes. and in september I will be 39 so not too far behind you. it was reassuring to hear what your consultant said about age

Jelly - good luck with your appointment hun, let me know how you get on

Vicstar - sending lots of  

Rome  and  desire good luck for ET at the end of the week. I have to say the pessaries were the worst bit of the treatment 

Becky keeping everything crossed for you today hun xx

AFM. well. difficult to describe fully. up until the morning of OTD i was pretty optimistic and so to get bleeding  hours before going into hosp for my blood test just knocked me for six. The grief I felt was like someone had died, I knew a BFN would upset me but I was unprepared for how I felt and just couldnt cope with it all. then I had to wait  hours for the results, whilst I was99% sure it was a BFN there is always a little hope until you know for sure so when I got the call it just finished me off. ok big confession coming up. 4 years ago I had cancer. I'm absolutely fine now but the emotions I felt throughout IVF and getting the BFN are worse than when I had cancer. how stupid does that sound? I cant even work it out myself.  I think part of it is that for the past year I've seen a lot of the hospital and it has brought back the emotions of previous times. 4  years ago I was just lucky to be alive with no thought about having children so why is it affecting me so badly? need to get my head round this before we can try again.

We are on the NHS waiting list and are due to get to the top of the list about june/july time so will wait for then. I'm just glad to get off the rollercoaster for a bit. we've had 2 years of constantly thinking about conceiving and so from now on I am not going to think about ovulating, or our sex life being ruled by when we should do it.    

sorry I've ended this war and peace on a bit of a negative note, thanks for listening, feels better to get it off my chest and just feel so lucky that I have my DH and my friends on this thread

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

Thankyou for my birthday mgs. After a rocky start to the day turned out to be a lovely afternoon and evening 

Nic- I feel your every pain hun     . I feel like i'm grieving for someone but I know it will get better. Its human nature to remain hopeful. Even when I started bleeding I actuall still thought in the back of my mind well maybe there is something there still. Its hard to come to terms with the fact that you made a lovely emybro finally with your DH and then it rejects you  

This is one of the hardest things we will ever have to endure and the build up to OTD is agony. It doesn't sound stupid at all hun. You've been through so much already and wanted to be happy and forfilled in life is all of our dreams. We will get there in the end i'm positive 

I'm really pleased its not long til you start again and you can have the time to heal and get your head around the whole process. Sending you much love and lots of    

AFM- Well    again this morning. Cannot seem to snap out of this sadness. I just feel so cheated that it wasn't our turn. I'm petrified of the next step and another bfn  Need some positivity back and to look forward to our frosties 

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Em - thanks for your support Hun, sorry in my long ramble forgot to say Happy Birthday for yesterday. glad you had a good day. I am just trying to take one day at a time, we feel sad today but that doesnt mean we will be sad tomorrow. although if I'm honest I've been doing a very good ostrich impression this week, keeping myeslf very busy at work but today I've run out of steam. 

my lovely Mum said something very true - we would have been very lucky for it to work the first time. I think its natural that we will all feel a bit more battle weary the next time as we have had our confidence knocked. at least we all know that IVF 'works' in the sense that we all got to ET stage so we have got over lots of hurdles that some ladies sadly dont make. just the last sticky hurdle which is out of our hands a bit.

DH and I are planning a lovely weekend to the lakes to recharge our batteries, we are staying in the hotel we stayed at after our wedding. We are also going to do all the decorating jobs around the house I've been putting off. DH doesnt know this yet he he. 

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun. Its so nice to have the support of the ladies on here. I'm trying to take one day at a time too but its not really working  Just want that question anwsered- WHY?

Your right I think we would have been lucky if it worked first time. Infortuately there has to be the 50% it doesn't work for. Yes need to look at the positives IVF does work for us and we got eggs and made it to ET just didn't stick for whatever reason. I feel I need to know that reason though but am sure i'll never find out 

Your weekend away sounds amazing hun. Hope you enjoy. Odd jobs are good to keep you busy too 

Well we are out fri,sat and sun night socialising with family and friends so will be very busy and then off to clinic with our list of questions Mon

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

I'm actually in tears!  

This is just so hard, Nic I really felt every word you wrote! You are an inspiration as u have the will and positivity to go on! I pray   that it happens for you! 

Rob- hey sweetie happy birthday for yesterday! Was meant to come on but dh went away ant took the charger so had no phone  but hope u had a lovely day! I was thinking about it been the test day! But hope dh made it as special as can be! Xx 

Becky hope all is well 

Rome hope ur ok Hun! 

Lizard hi Hun how you doing

Jelly hope ur ok and still strong  

Vic - hoe all is ok sweetie! 

Mrs m - how's things? 

Afm I'm ok not going to talk much about me coz I know the pain ur all going through so just wanted to say hi! And let you know I am thinking of you all xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh no I've made a pregnant woman cry, lol. Lilly I dont want you to feel you  cant share on here, this thread is for us all to share our feelings, its what keeps us sane. sp please let us know how you are. I imagine the 2ww worry just now turns into the 9month worry, keeping eveything crossed for you. have you got a scan date?

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lilly - you have come such a long way to get your BFP, and you should be proud of it!!!! You should talk about it, share it and be happy  
Unfort everyone cant be lucky but we will all get there, and I think all of us here can honestly say we are sooooo happy for you  

Stop crying and be super happy for yourself   you deserve it  
xxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Oh Nic it was such emotional tears I just felt what you were saying! 

Thanks jelly x 

Thanks ladies but I don't want to make this any harder than it already is for you! I am still waiting for the yes ur pregnant but....... I guess with all the ups and downs and heartaches its just so hard to actually believe it! 
I'm ok though still pains, still got my sore throat! Back at work now and everyone is been lovely they said they all cried when I text them the news they have been through the journey by seeing how it's affected me! 
My scan date is 7th march!  

How's ur afternoons been? 

Just going home now to have a quickly tidy before my mum arrives from Yorkshire for the weekend and she will be followed by dh!  

Take it easy and much love to all xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lilly - you are not making anything harder for us! be proud my love   I will have to hunt you down if you keep going this way lol. I have such positive wibes for all of us, so you just enjoy this to the max   sending you loads of cuddles  
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all

Lily- don't feel bad. Were all looking forward to hearing about your journey and one day we will have some good news for you

Hows everyone else??

AFM- Feeling very low   Can't muster up any positivity sorry ladies. Not feeling confident about follow up on mon or trying again 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - chin up hun. have you got some questions for your doc? you need to get info hun, info is power! dont be sad petal, you will get there   
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- yeah have a list of questions hun but just scared I won't get the anwsers  Anyway at docs in morn for something else and gona ask what bloods they can do I think  Glad your feeling strong and positive hun xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

going to pm you hun xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all doing? Em hope you're feeling a bit more upbeat today. it so hard isnt it, the ups and downs, just got to take it one day at a time and for those of us with a BFN, its very early days so we are bound to be feeling down. time will heal us.

AFM yesterday my friend paid me a surprise visit. I've only been able to text her since OTD, I couldnt speak about it. any way lots of hugs and tears later, I have to say I felt a lot better for talking to her. it was like ripping off a plaster, hurts but better afterwards.

you'll all be pleased to know that I've got my exclamation mark back! so my posts wont sound as down as they have done 

this weekend I'm off to do some retail therapy whilst DH is at the football. I've just been paid and of course I have less money than normal as I had to take unpaid leave during EC/ET so I should be sensible but there are things I NEED!!! shoes, handbags, etc etc. DH and I always treat ourselves to a cocktail in Harvey Nicks whilst shopping and of course now I can imbibe guit free he he! let the spending commence

Hope you all have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi Nic

Nice to hear from you hun. Retail therapy is amazing  I just got £100 for my birthday in Next vouchers so will be able to treat myself to couple of new spring/summer oufits. Can't wait

I'm feeling a little better. Still having teary moments but its natural. My siter has moved back home from Scotland yesterday after her fiance beat her up  So my mind and energy will be distracted with helping her rebuild her life. I'm very close to her so really pleased shes home but not pleased in the circumstances its happened. 

I have follow up mon so have lots of questions to ask the consultant.

I've seen a few friends this week and I agree with you nic its good to see them and talk. I'm now managing to say it without tears to friends so thats an improvment

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend#

xxx

Sending you all loads of      and


----------



## Lizard39

Evening ladies,

Sorry not been on much recently, work has actually been really busy (that will teach me for slacking since I started DR in December ) and then have had a very busy weekend & not been at home much!

Alls well with me, have up moments and down moments - which is to be expected I think, but generally doing ok! 

Sending you all much love &  . Good luck with OTD this week & follow-up appointments.

Lizard xx


----------



## vicstar

Good luck today Jelly and Rob with your follow up appointments. Let us know how you get on, thinking of ya both


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning ladies

Just come on to wish Jelly and Em good luck - ditto Vic's email! I'm interested to know what they say. I havent heard about my follow up appt but to be honest not that bothered at the mo, I know we wont be starting again till Julyish so no rush at the moment and need some time to pass so that I can talk about it without crying (unlikely, think I've blubbed on most of my consultants appointments!!)

I've read something on another thread and have started to panic myself a lot. the night before OTD (which is when AF started) I had my hair cut and coloured. now before hand I did look into it and made a calculated decision to have it done. now I'm beginning to doubt whether I should have had it done, I think probably because I did everything else right so this is the only thing I can beat myself up about. and of course the timing as well, had got through most of 2ww with no AF and then I had my hair done and its all over. oh well I need something to worry about so this is it!

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi ladies

Lizard- Hope your ok?

Nic- try not to beat yourself up hun. I have been doing the same thinking theres something wrong with me and thats why it didn't work. It will drive you crazy. I ve cried too at every appt  July will be here before you know it. Have you been on the link with all the vits and supplements to take? Its really good and worth a read. I've ordered some extra stuff from H&B to aid implantation. Every little helps as they say. Well it can't do any harm

Vic- hey hun, hows you? Whens your follow up? Forgotten 

Jelly- thinking of you today 

I'll be back on later to let you know how it goes

xxx


----------



## Guest

Good luck Em & Jelly

Lizard - hey hun hope your ok  

Nic - Try not to beat yourself up about it. I doubt that having your hair done made any difference to it all.  

Vic - Hey hun hows you?

xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok, and that you are still your usual positive selves.

How's your appointment today Em, hope you've got some answers xxx

AFM, still not believing the BFP, still symptom watching, worrying when I have them, worrying when I don't! Taken this week off work as I struggled when I went back last week. I still was bloated and uncomfortable and sat at my desk all day really didn't help, plus the lifts were out of order and I'm on the fifth floor...the stairs nearly killed me! 

Sending you all lots of love xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Afternoon ladies

MrsM- So lovely to hear from you. Won't be long til your scan bet you can't wait. What have you done with week off?

Becky- loving your countdown thingy  

AFM- well follow up complete and went as well as can be expected really. I managed not to cry so very very proud of myself. We ended up in a massive debate about having one or two embies put back. The consultant was really nice though and listed off all the risks but agreed the chance of these wasn't high but it did happen and having one failed cycle is back up for another fresh if we need it. Hes recommended we go straight fro fet which we wanted to do anyway. There was some debate about whether to wait for two natural periods or one  but he said theres no evidence to suggest either way and they say two so people can physchologically prepare. Were going to start straight away on next period on the pill again. My DH asked about statistics of twin pregnancies and so on which led to the embryologist having to come in and explain and discuss fet with us.

Basically she said 50% of there 35-37 yr old ladies who have two put back get twins  My anwser to her was I don't get the choice as i'm not 35 and older. She couldn't anwser really. I know and as was explained the risks involved with two but everyone just wants a chance to have a family and if that means 2 put back thats what we'll go for. Anyway the outcome is in a fet we get the choice of having 1 or 2 put back. She said we will still make recommendations but its your choice. I asked what if they both thaw and you recommend only 1. She sid the other will die  I said there would only be one choice than to have them both put back.

Sorry for all the long winded stuff ladies but thats not all that they recommended 

Consultant read through notes and said ET was tricky as cervix had a bend so he said they would do another mock transfer and dialate the cervix  I've done abot of reading and theres lots research saying this improves pregnancy rates 25%+ so hopefully that will be beneficial but sounds like it may hurt. Also if we have to do another fresh cycle then I will be on the maxium drugs to get more eggs and more chance of extra frosties

So overall a good meeting and all our questions anwsered. There was nothing wrong with my lining so that was reassuring and it was 10mm so just right. 

Hope everyone else is well??

xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

That sounds like a really productive meeting you had, you must be feeling a lot better now?

it still hasn't sunk in yet for us really, I'm just holding out for the scan which I think will make it all become real. I'm just hesitant as I know it could all still change.

Taking it easy this week, resting lots and just trying to relax


----------



## Guest

Em - ive emailed you on ** but i think it all sounds positive. !

MrsM im the same,  i still cant believe it and prob wont until my scan

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I think it's cos we've wanted it for soooooo long and it's always happened to other people. Just want to get to a stage here I can feel more confident & excited.

Howre you feeling Becky? 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em - tht sounds ever so good and I agree what your doc is saying re time going forward, the only reason they suggest ppl to have a few months off is because to prepare yourself mentally... well at least that is what my doc said too.

I also had my meeting today and went well, doc happy for me to start straight away unless I want to take some time off. I have booked in for a planning meeting with nurse next Tue and will think about it till then. Doc wants to do a short protocol this time, and to be starting on day 1 of af, and my af is due in 2weeks time!! just thinking if I want some time off before hand, but we all know all we do is think about this anyway.. not sure what to do but have a week to think it thru.
I will be on drugs for less time, and he is hoping this might help me get better qualty eggs and embryos as they werent that great last, altho  had 13 eggs! perhaps he is hoping for less eggs and better quality.. I dont know lol.... and we are also having menupor instead of Gonal F.

Hope all is well with you all, and sending you all hugs hugs hugs  
xxx


----------



## Blessed08

Robinson24- Are they giving you the choice of having two eggs put back? Things may have changed since I had my IVF in 2008. I had two put back and so did my friend we are both late 20s and we both have twins. If they give you the choice I would recommend it as better chances and also twins are fab!


----------



## mrscabbage

Hi Girls,

Just calling in to say hi!!  Hope you are all well and as positive as can be.  I think the girls who didn't get the result hoped for can take comfort by the high number of bfp's on this thread, i think there are about 5 which must be a good ratio.

I wish you all good luck with the next stage of your treatment, I know it will happen for each and every one of you, you deserve it SO much.

Love to all

MrsC xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi

just a quickie, will reply tomorrow properly to everyone but wanted to say Becky - OMG hun how did I miss yoour BFP?? congratulations hunni, thats fantastic. so pleased for you xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning Ladies

just wanted to say that  I was starting to feel a bit lonely on here over the weekend, it was very quiet and all the BFP ladies had gone awol and I was worried they all felt they couldnt come on here so its lovely to see so many posts again, glad to see our gang is back together!!

So Lily, MrsM, MrsC, Becky - Blessed said there were 5 BFPs on here so who have I missed? has another one slipped by? . sending lots of love and   for the never ending waiting, cant wait to hear from all your scans, I'm sure it will feel a lot more real once you have that done. I was flicking through some stuff from my clinic and they do a scan 2 weeks after OTD which seems soon as some people have to wait 6 weeks!

Vic & Lizard - sorry hunnies, my brain is not good at remembering things, are you guys waiting for follow ups? I cant remember whats going on at th mo. sending lots of  

Em & Jelly - sounds like you both had good  follow up appointments and got some good info from them. Jelly I'm in awe of you going for it so quickly! if there's no reason to wait then I'm sure its just better to go for it! quick have a glass of wine now as you will be back on the wagon soon. I was very interested to hear about going on SP, one of the things I want to talk about with consultant is my egg quality as out of 9 eggs we only had 2 fertilise initially then another 2 late starters but in the end only 2 were good enough to go to transfer and none to freeze. I had read that SP is better for those with lower egg quality so def something to discuss. I've also read somewhere on here that DR for longer helps egg quality so lots of questions to add to my list. Em - the perennial  one or 2 emby debate is so hard! we agonised for ages. My belief is that the HFEA are putting clinics under a lot of pressure to reduce multiple births and so clinics in turn put that pressure on to us. we were told at an IVF open evening that your embies can split so that for us 2 embies could result in triplets or even quads. However on speaking to  the consultant afterwards he said that in his experience this had happened once in 16 years so that puts a bit of perspective on it. we went for 2 and given that this cycle didnt work we will defintely have 2 next time. I think that if you can cope with twins, and there are no medical reasons why a twin pregnancy would be a problem for you, then if you are happy with that then go for it. we dont have a crystal ball so if it feels right for you, then it is the right thing to do. Personally I'd much rather be sat here panicking about how I'm going to look after twins that sat here with a bfn. 

well on that happy note (lol) I'd better get back to work. I work from home a lot so there are days like to day when I can pop on a lot or days like tomorrow when I'm in the office all day and I cant pop on - we have a really strict IT policy so its just not worth risking logging on at lunch plus a massive open plan office so dont want to broadcast to everyone either!
lots a love to us all

nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning Nic - will pm you hun  
xxx


----------



## vicstar

God i hate it when that happens, ggrrrrrr, just done a huge post and lost the damn thing!!

Hey girlies, glad we all seem to be feeling much more like our positive selves again, its bin a rubbish few weeks   

Em and Jelly - really pleased that you can both start when you feel ready, and soooo soon as well, ooohhh we will soon have more BFPs flooding in, sooooo excited  , i am sure of it and i can't bloody wait. Love em, gives me so much more hope that if dosn't work one cycle then it will work the next or the one after that, we just have to be patient (which i can tell you i am not!!!)  

Hey Nic, how are you feeling? Whens your follow up? Mine not until 26th March but giving me and DH a bit of time for ourselves. DH works away in April and so i like to make the most of him in March    

AFM on the one or two debate, if they thaw two for us on FET cycle and they are both okay, then i will have both put back.  I can't imagine one going back, losing the other and then that cycle not working. I think it is what is feels right for you as well, we are all different at the end of the day. DH has been adamant from day one that if we have the choice then we will have two back.  I agree Nic, i would rather be worried about twins than none at all. 

Massive   to you all and loads of           !


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies. 

How is everyone?

Thanks  nic   It hasnt sunk in yet for me. Probably wont until the scan.

Hope everyone is good? Pancakes tonight..mmmmmm

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

MrsM and MrsC- so nice to see you back with us  Looking forward to hearing whats happening with you. When are your scans?

Becky- hey hun, hows work?

Vicstar- hey hun, how you feeling? Def be having the 2 put back if they thaw. Would rather have twins then no baby at all  I'm really pleased we get to start straight away too. Something to look forward too. Whens your follow up hun? can't be long now

Nic- hey hun, I was really pleased with follow up. I was on the right protocol as eggs were really good quality just didn't get very many. Only 3 in the end but he said that next time more drugs to get more eggs. Thats if we need another full cycle. I'm with you hun we always said if we were given the option we would always opt for two. There is so much pressure on them to reduce mulitiple pregnancies. Our clinics the same hardly any triplets but lots of twins. They give you the option of 2 put back if your over 35. The embryologist said 50% of those over 35 who chose to have 2 put back get twins!! I was really upset by this as because i'm young I don't get a choice. Its very wrong. Anyway I think if we needed another fresh cycle we could push for 2 put back by sounds of it. Glad we can start asap. Whens your appt hun? I was on d/r for 26 days so whether that improved egg quality i'm not sure 

Jelly- hey hun, you'll soon be starting 

AFM- back at work today but its good. Only got two more days then on leave fri for long weekend 

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi Em, scan is on 05 March...feels like I'm on the 2ww all over again!


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- not long now. I bet the waiting never stops  xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Evening lovely Ladies,

Guilty as charged! I was AWOL over the weekend as out all day on both Saturday & Sunday without hubby so when I got home spent the time with him! He already thinks I'm having an affair with FF 

So nice to read all the posts today & I think as a group of first timers we are ALL doing amazing. Those with bfn seem a lot more positive and those with bfp are on countdown to your scans which is so exciting...can't wait for them to start!

Alls good with me, start back at the gym tomorrow morning, which I'm dreading as haven't been for 2.5 months and also starting back at weight watchers tomorrow night! I need to lose the 10 pounds or so that I have put on over Xmas & with treatment and best way for me is through a weigh-in class type structure. Wish me luck as dreading having my first weigh-in but looking forward to feeling slimmer in afew months time ready for summer! 

Love to all,

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- sounds like you've had a nice weekend  Yes I think were all doing amazingly too for first timers. 

Good luck with your exercise and weight loss hun. I need to start doing some exercise too 

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - sounds like you are doing well   always great to get back into a routine. I also put on loads of weight thru tx! shocked actually! So I am trying to eat healthy going forward and run run run.. love running! Went out for a run Sunday, my first for what seems like ages ago... started feeling very sick half way thru.. then got worse.. had to stop at a ditch and throw up! Not a great start.. perhaps body just been thru too much lately lol. Felt fine after tho   Will give the run another go tomorrow!

Hope everyone is well  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- hey hun, hope your ok? Def good to get back into routine. I need to get back to gym and swimming shift this weight  xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I am fine hun, dont know what that was about lol. 
Yes, I have got rather round around belly area, situps coming my way lol
xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - I'm really sorry and I shouldn't have laughed, but your comment about stopping to throw up half way onyou run made me laugh! I hope you were ok though? Please remind me of that in2 days time when I can't walk as muscles are I pain after exercise and the please do laugh at me! Glad to read you are back running..keep it up. BTW - meant to ask....how come the SP next time? Did you ask or did your consultant suggest this? Think it's a goodquestionto ask at our follow-up appointment! 

Em -  It's mind over matter with me re the gym & just need about 2 weeks to get back into a routine and then I love it! Do you love it or hate it?

Lizard xx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly-just realised...by comment about laughing, probably didn't come across right. I'm worried I might have upset you with that, but it wasn't meant that way. Please take care running tomorrow & take it easy. Xxx


----------



## Lilly27

HI lovely ladies, 

Glad we are all doing well! 

Sorry not been on, when I tell you I've been so I'll I couldn't lift my head off the pillow! It finally went on Sunday but woke this morning at 2am to find a full on cold! I feel so rubbish this is not how I wanted or expected my first weeks of pregnancy to be! I'm current in bed with a cup of hot milk and honey! 
Anyway nothing else to report counting down my days to scan! Roll on 7th! 

Will catch up on personals when I can write without having to wipe my nose constantly! Started writing the at 20:52! 

Much love to you all xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Lily....bless you. Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- glad your ok hun

Lizard- I love the gym once i'm in a routine and motivated but its actually getting motivated  Before tx I did yoga once a week too so might go back to that too

Lily-    sorry to hear your ill hun. Hope you feel better soon

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - reading that really made me giggle hehe.. and dont worry, I laughed myself writing it hehe. I am fine tho so not sure what that was all about LOL (and trust me, I am not that sensitive for a comment like that to affect me) 
It was the doc who suggested SP on next cycle. I thought he might tho (been reading up a bit) as I didnt have great eggs and embryos last time. And also, some ppl could work better with Menupor then Gonal F or the other way around. I am more then happy to try it of course as it means such a shorter cycle and no need to d/r for 2 weeks first  

Lilly - poor you hun! sending you cuddles  
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies

Aw Lily, poor you hope you start to feel better soon hun   and can start to enjoy your pregnancy.

Lol Jelly, its a nightmare getting back into running.  Before tx i was running 5-6 miles 3 or 4 times a week and other bits of exercise, been back running since last week and i am not kidding you its pure torture    Only able to do 3 miles and i feel like i need a hip replacement already, bloody killing me!!!! I can't believe how out of condition i have got since tx. Anyway back on it now, told DH as well "NO MORE TREATS".  I was enjoying my puddings too much i can tell ya.

Lizard - i have managed to gain approx 10 pounds as well   ! Good luck with your weigh in!!   

Hey Rob, I read somewhere that yoga and pilates type exercise is good when having treatment as well cos it keeps you relaxed. 

AFM - sat here eating porridge with water!


----------



## Jelly.B

vicstar - think the hardest thing is to get back onto it.. after a few weeks it will be fine but its the start UURRRKKK!!!! Sitting here thinking that I should really go out for a run now....eeekkkkk..... I have become this lazy person!!!
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, how is everyone?

Good luck to you all in your weight loss missions   Ive piled on the pounds too. Didnt realise tx would affect the body so much beforehand !!

Lots of love to you all

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

I've expanded too...combination of drugs and laziness...three weeks off work have definitely taken their toll. Looking forward to getting back into it and walking around again, albeit at a slower pace.  I've seen slimming world take you on if you're pregnant, weight watchers don't so I might look into that further.


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - did you go for your run? 

Vicstar - I know what you mean about 'NO MORE TREATS' we are doing that to. I've given up chocolate for lent & only having treats on about 4 special occasions between now & Easter! 

Em - have you started back exercising yet?

Mrs M - you just need to think about eating a healthy well balanced diet now. I'm surprised slimming world take on aides who are pregnant, seems strange!?

Lily - hope you are feeling better today?

Nic - hows things going? Starting to feel more positive?
Beckyboo - how's things going with you?

Wowsers...the gym was rough at 6:45am this morning and as for Weight Watcher this evening...well my leader was really chuffed I'd gone back and was so encouraging...but boy oh boy 10 pounds on as a result of treatment, Xmas & no exercise for 2.5 months! So have set my goal to lose a stone! all that said, I actually feel real normal for going to the gym & WW & feel good within myself! 

Love to all

Lizard xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning ladies

well just been reading all the posts about exercise and diet and now feeling really lazy - I dont do any exercise at all. I tried running once but thought I was going to die, also tried one class of spinning and did a 'bridget jones' stylie fall off when i got off but it wasnt a joke! the problem for me is I hate all forms of exercise so its really hard to motivate. DH loves exercise and tries to get me out running but I just say imagine if I told you you had to watch Corrie 4 nights a week, well thats how i feel about exercise! so I'm impressed with all of you for getting back into it. on the weight front, I put on 6lbs but its now miraculously vanished so i think this must have been fluid retention, something I need to discuss with the consultant as I only have 1 kidney so have to be very careful in that area. on the plus side I drink loads of water anyway so was fine with the headaches etc when on tx.

Em I forgot to mention this before but i have had a mock ET and I think he dilated my cervix and it was absolutely fine, the same as the real ET, slightly uncomfortable but no pain etc. they found out at the mock ET that I too have a bend in my cervix which means that they have to straighten it out - not sure how they did it but it was fine. this was done by the gynae consultant at my local hosp and then when I went for EC (at another hosp), the consultant did a 'practice' go whilst I was under as well!! you may remember that I was terrified of ET/mock ET due to previous HSG problems but it was all good. I'm sure you will be absolutely ok but if you are worried they can give you diazepam type drug (cant remember the name, begins with 'L' and end in 'pam'). makes you feel chilled like you've had a few drinks!!

AFM, well, I cant belive the difference a couple of weeks have made. feeling loads better. I even watched one born every minute and didnt cry (I always have a small blub). 

Nicxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, how is everyone?

I think the thing with slimming world taking people who are pregnant is that they dont call their 'product' a diet. It is a healthy way of living, therefore safe for pregant ladies. Im not going to do it myself as you have to pay for it lol. I didnt mind paying when i used to go to ww but not now lol.

Im tring to do a bit more walking as dont want to just become a couch potatoe but cant do too much. Apart from the fact hubby wont let me lol. Am eating healthy again now not like the pigging out i was doing when having tx lol.

Lots of love to you all 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Yeah, think its more of a healthy lifestyle plan rather than a diet...not sure I can be bothered at the moment tho...lol...with you on the coach potato thing, and hating exercise, try and walk where I can. Hopefully will shake a bit off when I'm back to work as there'll definitely be more walking!

I'd have thought giving up alcohol, caffeine and chocolate at Christmas would have helped, obviously the drugs have a lot to answer for!

Right, off to get dressed...I've become soooooooo lazy!


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Hope were all well?

Lizard-   no havn't started as yet but plan to over weekend and next week. I'm feeling abit more normal now too hun. back at work full time and getting back into a routine. When do you start tx again?

Nic- thanks for that hun. Was getting worried about the whole cervix dialation thing. I'm glad there doing something about it though  Glad your feeling better hun

Becky- hey hun, how you feeling today?

MrsM- hey hun, hope your well?

AFM- Back to work now and busy which is keeping my mind busy. Off for next three days and going to spend some time with dh and stepson. my cars gone in for a service today as me and dh dropped it off last night and I posted what I thought was the spare key through the letter box. Then when Dh rang this morn the garage had a vauxhall key not my ford key  anyway turns out I still have the spare for my old corsa, lol and posted that. So Dh had to take the key down to garage by foot as I have his car, oops

Things are def getting back to some normality 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Em - hey hun, lol hope he didnt have to walk too far? Least the weather is nice for a walk today  
Im good thanks, hungry, roll on 1pm lunchtime   Hope youre ok?

mrsm - hey hun, you dressed yet ?  

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Becky- lol, about 15mins walk. He was still in bed as hes on half term with being a teacher. Feel bad  I'm fine hun. Looking forward to the   showing up so I can get started again and get those snowbabies on board asap. Hope your not feeling too sickly 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ooops lol. Our half term here was last week  

Yay, excited for you starting again      

Im ok ta hun, seems to be first thing and in the evening

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Yes most peoples half term was last week. Seems to be a week later in the North east  I don't mind though as weather seems to be warmer this week. Glad your ok. Thats a good sign though as means hormone levels are high. Could be twins 

xxx


----------



## Guest

It is warmer isnt it, lovely & sunny here. shame am at work lol. Meant to go cold again at the weeekend  

Yeah is a good sign i guess   would be fab if it was but i wont get my hopes up too much    

xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Lol...yep up and dressed!

Just finished a late lunch after getting home from coffee with a friend and a bit of shopping. Will miss the flexibility when I'm back tied to my desk all day :-(


----------



## Lilly27

Hello all u lovelies, 

Hope u all had a good day! What a change in weather! Was slightly over dressed for work with my layers on lol! 

Hope we are all ok, time is going by isn't it! 


Rob,jelly, lizard Nic and everyone else hope you are all ok and having a good week! 


Mrs m & beckyb how you doing has it sunk in yet! Are you as bad as me googling everything! I did something a bit crazy joined cow and gate online and bounty and I got a little pack from cow and gate through the post today! A bit scared of opening it, I knew I should have waited till after the scan but I couldn't stop my fingers from joining! Lol! 

Afm not feeling as bad as I did can breathe a little easier now! Not much symptoms, apart from a constant twinge in my left side not sure about not too painful! Not had any sickness just felt sick! And oh my word am I tired! I used to think the girl at work was exaggerating when she spoke about how tired she was but oh no I'm def experiencing that! Loving all this extra sleep! Although I am up 2-3 times in the night needing the loo! Lol! 

Have a lovely evening! Xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hey Lilly

Google is my new best friend! Particularly as this week the only symptoms I have are sore boobs, tiredness and nipping to the loo in the night, and occasionally being a bit lightheaded.  All cramps etc seem to have gone.

It still hasn't sunk in, I'm holding out for the scan when I think it'll hit me.

Lol to you joining the clubs  I've got the cards to send off to cow & gate and aptimil which I got from the baby mag I bought on way back from the hosp when it was confirmed. Haven't sent them off yet though.  There's a Baby Show at the NEC I thought I might go to in May...but again goes back to being in limbo until the scan, I'm hesitant to plan too much and think too at ahead.

Yes weather was fab, was tempted to have the roof down but resisted...should enjoy this weather when we get it really. Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lily and Mrs M - lolling at your Cow and gate freebies! I think Boots do good freebies too! make the most of it, you deserve it

Hope everyone else is good and looking forward to a nice weekend. the suns out, it does make you feel a bit better, doesnt it?

AFM, well DH and I decided that whatever happened we were going to book a long weekend in the lakes, so we're off to Windermere this weekend, woo hoo! looking forward to lots of walks (walking is the one exercise I like!!) and cream teas. Have been really looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend so   no rain.

Although having said that, I feel all churned up at the mo. On OTD we were told that we would get a letter within 2 weeks regarding a follow up appointment, I mistakenly thought that this meant the letter would arrive within 2 weeks regarding an appointment in the future. What they actually meant, but I was too upset to take it in, was you get an appointment within 2 weeks. Anyway rang the clinic today as no letter has arrived and it turns out appointment is next Wednesday at 3.30pm (dont you just love Royal mail?). I've already got a long mental list of questions, but I thought I had a bit of breathing space before I had to discuss them feel all churned up now at the thought of going through it with the consultant and feel a bit ambushed (you know me, control freak, dont like unexpected things).Anyway going to blub whenever we talk about it so best to get it over and done with!

Big   to everyone and will be back on next week xxx


----------



## Guest

Ive not signed up for anything like that yet, dont want to tempt fate lol. Have got some pregnancy apps on my phone and was worrying about doing that lol.

Have a fab weekend nic, sounds lovely   Fingers crossed on the weatrher for you hun  

HI to everyone, hope you are all well

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Ooh Nic hun, thats good that your appointment is soon, i have to wait until 26th April   . Probably good that you don't have too long to worry about things. Hope it goes well   

Hows everyone else doing? Has it sunk in yet Mrs M, Becky and Lilly? Not long now until your scans, oooo exciting!

AFM still battling the 10 pound weight gain !! Just figured that for dinner instead of sandwich and crisps, i have sandwich (no butter!!) and a side salad and i am fuller than when i have crisps (i always get those walkers baked ones which are low fat anyway) but just really enjoyed my side salad and tuna butt and feel super healthy now!! Hmmm as its friday could i have chocolate??  

Hey Rob, Jelly and Lizard - hows it going?


----------



## Guest

Hey vic  

It has started to sink in yes, but i dont wanna get too excited till the scan lol. cant wait.

Hope youre ok?

Salad sandwich yummy, i love that, have had that this week at work. Ive piled on the pounds too, cant believe how much i have put on since starting tx

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

You should enjoy the weight gain Becky, plenty of time to lose the pounds after!! Can't wait to hear about everyone's scans!


----------



## Lizard39

Evening all,

Just wanted to say hi & hope you have all had a lovely weekend & hope the week ahead is full of   &  .

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Hope everyone is well??

Lily, Mrs C, Mrs M and Becky- Hope your enjoying being preggers and are not suffering too much with any symptoms. Looking forward to hearing from your scans  Not long now

Lizard, Vicstar, Jelly and Nic- Hope your all well and not too long to wait until follow ups?

AFM- Well back to exercise for me this week. I went belly dancing with my sis on Thurs night and I hit the gym and swim this morn  Nice to get back into it to be honest. Is it just me or has anyone else been really bloated since tx. I look about 3mths pregnant!! Its ridiculus. Nothing feels comfortable and jeans def do not fit. Got about half a stone to lose that I put on through tx. I've had a lovely three days as had fri off work. Hope everyone else has had good one

ps- had really bad period pains for last 3 days but nothing has appeared yet. Not due for another week really but with all the cramps thought it was turning up early

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Doing an AF dance for ya Rob      

Hope all you ladies are well?


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies

All good here   ows you vic?

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- thanks hun . Hows you hun? Hows the healthy eating and exercise going?

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello all,

On the subject of Af.....anyone know when she's suppose to show up for us after a bfn? Is It like a regular cycle, so for me 27-28 days? 

Hope everyone of good form.

Lol lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- hey hun, ive been wondering the same but I think it will just turn up when it does. I would normally be due this weekend coming so im hoping af comes so I can start again. Are you starting on next af?

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Em,

Let's hope AF arrives for you soon so you can get your frosties on board  for 9 months     Not sure when we are starting again . We didn't get any frosties, so it's a fresh cycle for us again. Both hubby and I are enjoying abit of normality again, so will be TTC naturally (unexplained fertility, so no reason why it can't happen naturally ). We Are just waiting for building quotes to come in (10-12 week renovation project in the house) so once we have them in & know when builders can start we will plan when to do next cycle..if we need to  we will definitely cycle before the summer is out, as think I will be better in the summer than autumn...also, my girlfriend who is pregnant with her first ICSI from July last year said to me last week, that bfp stats are higher for those cycling in spring/summer than autumn/winter...don't know if there is any truth in that, but guess folks are generally more upbeat & positive in the nicer weather! 

Lol lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- thanks hun  Hope it arrives soon  Renovation work sounds exciting. What you having done? I'm   you fall pregnant naturally. Your supposed to be more fertile after ivf if its unexplained. I've heard that too that the warmer weather brings more BFPs  

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - I'd also read that you are suppose to be more fertile after tx (several years back a girlfriend of mine fell pg naturally the month after a IFV bfn and they had been TTC naturally for 3.5 years and were unexplained! They now have 2 gorgeous boys both natural. So yes....enjoying some time with hubby at the moment & will continue to  Renovation project is a big one....we bought a 1940's house 18 months ago that is liveable but hasn't had any tlc for years! Roof needs replacing, new plumbing & electrics throughout, replacement of all the original windows, knocking down walls, vaulting ceilings.....and lots more! I'm very excited! 

So let's   for some BFP as the nicer weather arrives  

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Guest

That all sounds very exciting lizard  

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- your renovation is my dream come true  I would love me and dh to one day buy an old property and do it up. How exciting for you and will keep you occupied im sure. Im    for a natural miracle for you hun and BFPs for the rest of us this year

Becky- hey hun

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all doing, enjoying the weekend? Me & DH had a lovely weekend in the lakes, it was fab, we really relaxed which was just what we needed. it was so nice to have some quality time together and just be a normal couple and not to think about IVF  ( and to  and not think about whether I'm ovulating or not!!). anyway back to earth with a bump, got our follow up appt at the hospital so will have to think about it all again now. will let you know how we got on.

unfortunately got a large car bill and the washing machine has broken down - just what we need after spending £££ on IVF!!

Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- hey hun, nice to hear you hd a fab weekend in lakes. Sounds good. Good luck with your follow up and let us know how you get on and when next tx is starting  I'm good just waiting (no suprise there) for af to show up so I can get started again. What days your appt?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic - sounds like you had a fab weekend   my car went i n for service yesterday and came back with a bill for ove £600! Nice one eeekkkkkk....

Em - how are you hun? Hope you doing well, bet you cant wait to get started again   you doing anything different this time around? I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you  

Beckyboo - hello darling!! How is you and bump  

Lizard - your house sounds amazing! I love old houses! I live in an old chapel with lots of old beams and so on, love it  
Vicstar - how are you doing hun? You starving yoruself still?? hehe, know what you mean tho. I weighed myself yesterday and I nearly passed out! Awful! I have put on the same amount of weight as you. Lots of running running running for me next few weeks. Just want to get rid of it before a new cycle, and this time around I am not going to eat *just because*  on my next cycle, did that last and paying for it now.. was telling myself very often *I can have that cake, cause I am going thru alot at mo*, eeekkkk.. will be more in control this time as I dont want to be having to go thru this weight loss again hehe

AFM - sorry I havent been on much, not ignoring you at all   man works from home and he is in the middle of setting up a new company with a friend of his so he is all over the laptop EVERY MINUTE, EVERY DAY lol. He has promised me he will buy me my own one now, happy days. So not long till I be on here again, cheering you lovely ladies on  
Hope all is well
Hello to anyone I have missed
xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - get hubby to treat you to an iPad.  My hubby surprised me withone for my birthday last year &  I love it, so much better than laptop!

Nic - lovely relaxing weekend. Know what you mean about enjoying some 'loving' w ur hubby now tx over!

Beckyboo - OMG....I just LOVED Jelly's post re how's your bump! Its so exciting! Hope all is well! 

Vicstar...how's running & dieting! I have my first Weightwatchers weigh-in tonight.....argh! 

Em - has AF shown up yet? IFV has alot to answer for...I'm normally a 27-28 day girl but had abit of bleeding/brown stuff yesterday & today (sorry tmi) which is only day 21&22! I did read somewhere it's can take afew months for AF to get back to normal! 

Lily, Mrs C & Mrs M- how are you doing? When are your scans?

I'll report back later after weigh-in! One of the guys has bought Krispy Creme doughnuts in & I'm do toted but have resisted so far....!

Love to all

Lizard xx


----------



## Guest

Lizard & jelly - i wish it was a bump, well it is a bump but at the mo it is a chocolate & cake bump   

Good luck at weigh in hun   for you

Love you all    

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Beckyboo - in which case I must be pg too...as I have onerous of those chocolate & cake bumps too...


----------



## Guest

Lizard - mine is plural too    

xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Jelly- Hey hun, glad your ok. I'm good and can't wait to get started  I'm just taking some extra vits this time and im going back to work straight away as can't stand to do the 2ww at home again. What about you hun?

Lizard- hey hun, no af has not shown up yet  its been 20 days since af after tx so it shouldn't be long. I've felt like its been coming for last 5 days but nothing as yet. Im a 29-34day girl  Its always different every month. I would be due on normally around this weekend so hopefully it will come and I can get started. Aww im resisting all sweets, choclate and cakes this week, its very hard but need to shift this weight I put on during tx before start d/r. So have about four weeks to do it 

Hope everyone else is well??

AFM- Waiting for af  I'm back into exercise now. I went back to yoga last night which was really nice and off to belly dancing class tomorrow night with my sisters. Then if im not too tired im gona go gym and swim at weekend.   NO TREATS for me!!

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - funny you should say that but we have already agreed on getting me an ipad   number 3 out on the 7th March so I am holding on for that  
Beckyboo - you saying that Im fat!!!! hehehe just joking  
Robinson - glad you doing well hun  
xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Evening ladies

how are we all today?

Lizard - your renovation project sounds brill, I would LOVE to have a period home done out with antiques, arts and crafts my prefered period. it will be hard work but well worth it. make sure you take it steady though, a few years ago (when I was younger and had more stamina) me and an ex gutted a house, took 4 months of working evenings and weekends and it made me ill by the end.

Jelly - glad you are back hun, think DP needs to treat you to a laptop, or if he buys a new one for work is it tax deductable whats happening with you hun, did you decide to go for it on next AF?

Lizard, good luck with the weigh in, I used to go to WW and the village hall is next to a chinese takeaway, they all used to come out from weigh in and straight in the takeaway!

Vic - hope weight loss is going well, I've just realised you have a long old wait for follow up, we all seem to have had an apt within 2 weeks, perhaps your hosp need to pull their finger out!

Becky - just revel in your pregnancy weight gain hun, what a way to earn it! we have a saying at work, if you've put on a bit of weight someone asks you if youre preganant, its a cake baby!! mine is defo a cake baby, chips baby, cheese baby................

Em - any sign of AF? never comes when you want it! I always get ovulation pains at day 14 of a 28 day cycle and today is about day 20 and no ovulation pains so dunno whats going on! will be a 'surprise'.

Lily & Mrs M - how are you doing? when are the scans? cant wait to hear about them.

AFM, we had our follow up today. it was not with my preferred consultant and the one we saw was very good in terms of his knowledge but a bit wooden and not much empathy. it was good and bad. the good was that my egg quality was not a problem, they would normally expect 10-15 eggs and we got 9 so next time will start off on 300iu of Gonal F not 225 as per this cycle, which was later increased to 300 so hope fuly next time we will have more eggs and therefore embies to chose from and possibly to freeze. I asked him about SP but he said no need with my hormone profile and number of eggs produced. the bad is that despite DH sperm results being good, we had a crap fertilisation rate. there are lots of reasons why this could happen but the upshot is that ICSI is the answer so for next time we will go for ICSI. our next cycle is on the NHS so we are waiting to come to the top of the list, will be in 4-6 months time. I know the hospital dont have a crystal ball but feel annoyed that if we'd done ICSI last time we could have had a different outcome! so we now do what we're getting very good at doing - WAIT!!!!!!

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- hey hun, sounds positive. Follow up always has good and bad points. We didn't get our consultant either for f/u. Thats good though about your egg quality. It does feel like that doesn't it that the 1st tx is abit of a test/trial. I suppose it is but that doesn't help us  So you'll be cycling in the summer. That will be nice hun. Warm weather always makes you feel more positive  Af hasn't shown up yet. Like you say it never comes when you want it 

Jelly- id love an ipad.

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

em, you're right, although the consultants are very experienced and knowledgeable,at the end of the day they dont know with 100% certainty how our bodies will react and so in that respect  the first cycle is a bit of a 'practice' go. i think with our fertiliation rate, the embies we produced weren't good enough quality so although at the time i was upset we had none to freeze, I feel that next time we now have a good chance of producing better quality embies next time. obviously I'd rather be doing a FET cycle in terms of the  physical aspects of it but if a fresh cycle means that we get better embies then bring it on!

the nurse on the way out gave us the secretary's number and basically told us that the more we ring up the quicker we get to the top of the list!! so the hospital is going to be sick of me ringing!!!!
Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

I know hun. Thats how I feel its abit of practice go and practice makes perfect  Aww sounds like you will get lots more eggs next time hun. If we have do a fresh cycle again i'll be put straight on max dose so we get more eggs as only got 4 in the end. Too right keep ringing them non stop xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies 
nic - sounds really good hun re your app and you sound sooo positive and that is just fab hun   love it!

I will be doing a short protocol this time around so straight into stimming (no d/r time). I got 13 eggs last but sadly  at the end eggs and embys wasnt that great quality, hence why I didnt get any frozen at the end. So this time around think doc is hoping that maybe I will get less eggs but they will be better and stronger. Of course I am thinking oh my god, what IF I end up with nada!!!   but hey hoo, have to put my trust in doc lol. I will be starting on day 1 of af, end of March/begiining of April (depending on how she behaves lol)
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies! 

Liz - dieting not going well at all, exercise going well tho but i can't seem to resist any teptation, chocs crisps anything    so decided to Join weight watchers on satrday!!! How have u got on?

Nic - i know i have tried to get a cancelation but nothing, but they want to wait 3 AFs before going ahead with FET. I suppose each clinic are diff, wish it was sooner but nothing i can do. Your app sounds positive, i understand what you Mean tho it is trial and error each time, lets hope the next time they get it right    

Rob - you go girl, haven't you got willpower, send it to me!!!    AF shows her face soon for you chick   

Ooh jelly, i want an ipad too! Hope you doing ok??

Hey Becky, hope everything going ok?

Hope i got everyone, sorry if missed anyone   AFm me and dh are off for 2 days to York tomorrow, cant wait!!!    Gonna totally chill, eat drink and be merry and plenty of    ready for weight watchers on satrday!!!!!    Love that one hee hee!!!

Love to all xx


----------



## Lizard39

Just a quickie from me as not sat down all night.....first   and I lost 3.5 llbs! Yeah   so Vicstar ....def join it will help! 

Will catch up tomorrow night with everyone.

Sweet dreams.

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hey everyone! 

Hope we are all ok and having a good day! 


Xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello Everyone! 

It's gone very quiet on this thread for afew days, hope you are all ok?

Lily, Beckyboo, MrsC & Mrs M - exciting week for you ladies with your scans this week. Can't wait to hear all about them.

Jelly - how are you? Have you booked in for your next cycle now? How's the running going?

Em - how's the diet & exercise regime? Can't believe we are in March & you will be starting your FET this month or next! 

Vicstar - did you join weightwatchers? If so how's it going?

Nic - how you feeling now after your follow-up appointment? Have you starting stalking your consultants secretary yet! 

Afm - All was good and started to feel normal again. I'd had some spotting last week so I think deep down I was thinking omg could we have conceived naturally this month as supposed to be highly fertility after ivf & we are in the 'unexplained category' as spotting was on day 22 & 23 and that has never happened to me & had wierd tummy but not AF type pains....but oh no...AF arrived today  this journey is never easy is it!

Love to you all

Lizard xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing

Hope you are all doing ok

Sometime this month i will be moving you to your forever home, perhaps over the next week if you could think of a name for your group and let me know and i can amend before moving you.

Also reading the posts some of you are on a healthkick, did you know we have a board for weight loss you can request to join through your profile and also one of our chat hosts also hosts a chat for ideas tips and more on a monday at 8pm 

Finally anyone heard from Rome10 i think she was the last one to test 

Donna Marie (aka Em!)


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - oh no Hun, af is a cruel thing for sure!! Hope you well tho  

I am currently waiting for afto how.... Can feel it lurking but nothing yet   not starting till April Hun
Xxxxxxx

And yes, this forum has gone quiet lol, what is everyone up too lol
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Donna Marie - thanks petal   perhaps a new forum called something in the lines of 'second timers'   lol

Haven't heard from rome10  .....anyone else

Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- hey hun,   af is nasty witch isn't she!! I'm starting as soon as af arrives but shes not playing fair. Still not here and ive been having really bad cramps for a week and lower back pain. Still keeping up the exercise. Did yoga, belly dancing and gym last week but don't seem to have lost anything. Think im just bloated cos af hasn't come yet and after bfn didn't really have proper period so this one is gona be awful I just know it  Hows your health kick going hun? Glad your feeling abit better

Jelly- hey hun, hows you today.

I havn't heard from Rome either  wonder were she is

We need to think of a name ladies. Any ideas??

AFM- I have been so thirsty today. my mouth feels like fur. And can' stop weeing. If this continues there will be yet another trip to gp. Think ive lived in that place for last year 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - sure it I'll show up soon for you, I am also having pains... Might have to try a bit of   to bring it on lol  
Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly-    already tried that. May have to try again over next few days  xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, well if it works......


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies   Tis quiet on here sometimes isnt it.

I will put my thinking cap on too about a name   not many of us left on here now is there.

Hope everyone is well & enjpying the sun. Spring is around the corner  

Lily, mrsc & mrsm good luck with scans this week  Whos first?

Em - doing af dance for you hun, again lol. Hope it comes soo for you.

Lizard -   sorry af came hun, hope youre ok.

Jelly - hey hun  

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been away
Well for me it was a BFP so very happy however it is slowly sinking in 
I have taken so many HPT just to make sure!
It is early days yet so just quietly getting on with it.
Currently I am 5 weeks pregnant. I have a scan booked in for in the next few weeks
I am currently taking cyclogest pessaries for next 12 weeks and although not attractive for me it is possibly a good thing
My HCG and progesterone were very high
Hope all is well with everyone and congratulations to all BFP and also I hope that those who are having follow ups are going well

XXX


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi everyone!

Sorry I've not been on for a while...it's been a long waiting game until today....

Just got back from our scan...all looking good, one raspberry sized bean on board with a strong heartbeat.  Hospital have now discharged us back to our own GP.

The nurse was rather pleased when she asked how I was and I said, " sick, tired and hungry 24/7" ...I'll try and be positive about that  

How're you all getting on, it looks like some of you are back to it already, others having a break...  for you all.  Sounds good that you all might be extra fertile at the moment, if it happens naturally that would be fab.

Nurse said my ovaries are still swollen from treatment, it's certainly a harsh battering our bodies go through.

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome10 + m2011 massive congrats, uh fab news!!!! Just love hearing happy endings  
Big hugs for both of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Rome10  hun wonderful news

MrsM fabby news 

Beckyboo almost time to see your wee one

As i said earlier i will be moving your thread later this week, will amend your title before the move.

Em


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi 

just a quickie - I'm still here! work has gone mental in the last week, been working 12/13 hours days and over weekend, had a bit of a nervous breakdown and its all got on top f me, will post more when I've got time

Rome  - so, so happy for you and your BFP!

Mrs M - oh such good news about the scan, hope your symptoms ease off, ginger is supposed to be good for sickness?

Lots of love to everyone else, looking forward to logging back on and hearing scan stories!

Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Rome- Congrats hun  So very pleased for you. Good luck for scan

Becky- thanks hun. Hope it works

Nic-    thinking of you and hoping your ok hun

Vicstar- hope you well hun??

Wishing all the ladies luck with their scans this week  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic- thinking of you sweetie  
Em- how's you Hun??  

Hello to everyone out here, hope all is well
Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- hey hun, im good thanks. Still no af and getting pain around left hip area and very tender. Rang clinic but they weren't concerned and said its prob af on its way and if there is a cyst then it will be picked up on baseline scan. Hows you hun?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hey on

Why do you think it's a cyst? I have had cysts before, had 2 big ones removed on each ovary. What normaly happens tho, should you have one is that it flushes away with your af...   I amsureyourafwill show up, just don't worry too much sweetie

Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks hun. I've had two on my right ovary before. Hoping your right and af arrives and sorts all this out  Hows you??

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sure you fine Hun  

I am good at, waiting for af still.... Can feel it so must be here soon!!! Lol
Got lunch with some friends in London tomoz, wine wine, wine lol
Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Glad your ok hun 

Sounds lovely hun  Get the wine while you can  xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sure will lol
Xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi All

managed to finish at a sensible time as my car was in the garage (again)

hope we are all ok, Em, the potential cyst sounds painful, hope AF arrives soon to push it away as Jelly says! I am about day 25 with NO signs of anything, no ovulation pains, no changes in CM, no sore boobies so dunno whats going on. 28 days is friday which is when I would normally come on, going to centre parcs this weekend on a hen do so of course AF bound to turn up when we are in the spa! Jelly, enjoy your wine girl, wont be long before you are teetotal again!

AFM, work tipped me over the edge yesterday. I cant say what I do as its very specialised and it could identify me to others on here if they knew me through work but I work in local government and in addition to routine work we get reactive work which when it happenes involves very irregular hours, long working and taking legal action. its very pressurised anyway and to top it all off there are only 5 of us (used to be 13 but due to Govt cut backs we have been slashed) so of course the reactive work comes round a lot more frequently. the stress of some reactive work last week completely got to me and I've been in tears on a daily basis but yesterday the floodgates opened with my boss. Anyway in a nutshell I've come to realise a few things. 1. havent been coping with all this as well as I thought 2. have been keeping myself really busy in an ostrich fashion but all that has done is put off my feelings not deal with them 3. I've been pretending I'm 'fine' to DH because he's been going through this as well and didnt want to burden him 4. been bottling it all up but that doesnt make it go away. so after a mahoosive blubbing session wth my boss I got home and had a great chat with DH and the upshot is today I feel so much better. I have to accept that sometimes I will be sad but thats ok and if I am sad then I just need to go with it and let it all out. 

I've just read this back and it sounds like I'm a social worker -I'm not! sorry to be so secretive, its really not that exciting its just that there's not many of us who do this and it could easily identify me! work is a very complex issue for me as I hate my job and the only reason I'm staying is cos it pays quite well, pension, maternity leave etc and if we do ever have a baby then I would go part time. so I've spent the last 2 years hating my job and thinking well soon I wont be there cos I'll be on maternity leave. so it becomes harder and harder to deal with it as the IF journey goes on.

Phew! so there you go. if you're still awake after this war and peace, sending lots of love to us all, really looking forward to hearing some positive scan stories to cheer me up xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh nic hun, sending you a massive hug!! So glad you are getting it all out of your system, sometimes, most of the time really, that is the only thing that helps! You are not alone having the feeling of not wanting to burden your man, but as you found out, think you and him feels better for it. Men seem to copebeeter than us thru this, but at times they doing it because they don't want to show us they can be weak too, guess they feel like they need to be the strong ones. It's ok to be sad, upset, angry Hun, let it all out. Ivf journey can be so hard and it's certainly not easy! Work and ivf prob even harder to mix at times.

You will get thereto, just let it take it's time, before you know it, you be strong again for your next cycle. Just know you will get there. Can feel it  
Xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks Jelly, I've just realised you too will be having ICSI too next cycle (missed that, knew you were having SP). have to say until recently havent really looked at ICSI cos I thought it was just for male factor so this has been an eye opener. DH very glad that we are having ICSI on NHS funded cycle,not on self funded cycle, lol!

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I had icsi last time too.... That cycle and this one coming up we have and are self funding and it sure isn't cheap!! But hopefully worth it in the end lol
I can get one cycle free on the nhs, but I am not good at waiting for things lol, and also as we are moving to Oz in September, nhs would simply take to long to get sorted and started.
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Blimy Jelly think I'm going   as your signature clearly says that you had ICSI last time, dur!yes the waiting is not good, have to say I didnt think 10 months for NHS was bad, have heard horror stories of it being years and years in some areas. I'm   that it happens for us  in the meantime naturally and also   that if it doesnt happen for us naturally, it happens to loads of people on our hospital's waiting list so we get bumped up quicker!  

right off to bed now, it feels rather strange to be going to bed at 10pm, recently have just been finishing work at 10pm. Ah sleeep!

Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic-   . Jellys right your not alone. Crying is the only way sometimes. Sorry you has a hard time last week hun. I was the oppisite cried non stop for that week after tx and got sent home from work nearly everyday that first week  but it made me feel better. Me and dh were a little sad today. If id kept the pregnancy that the hospital found by mistake before going into theatre for laparoscopy last June id have been due now and dhs work collegues wife also got pregnant at same time and shes just gone into labour. Dh abit upset  It will be our turn soon hun   
Your job sounds really exciting because its secret  Is your next tx summer? I'm still waiting for af to arrive 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em- sorry to hear that Hun, but try and just look forward, you get there 

I am waiting too!,! Aarrrggghhhhhhh gad some jiggy jiggy last night but still nada lol
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Good morning ladies  

Nic - sorry you had a bad week last week, hope you are ok hun, we are all here for you  . Your job does sound very exciting  

Em - hi hun sorry to hear that hun, hope you are both ok   this will be your time hun,

Jelly - hey hun, im doing af dance for you & em lol

rome - congrats hun  

Lizard & Mrsm - hi ladies hope you are well

We still need a name dont we ladies, Im a bit brain frazzled at the mo lol

Afm - scan tomorrow, omg excited and so scared now !! Had wierd sharp pain on my left side this morn and was panicking its something bad, its stopped now, but eeeek !! Be so relieved after tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey girlies! Its been a few days, feel like i have neglected you all!

Ow Nic, its awful int it when you are stuck doing something you hate but because of perks you feel you have to stay put. Its good to have a rant and get it out of your system tho.  Rant away as much as you want here hun    I too have not been happy for some time but for me its local, well paid and i keep thinking with all the redundancies at moment i am best staying where i am cos i have been here 14 years and if i left and went somewhere new i wouldn't be entitled to anything. So stay put is the plan, at least for now anyway   !

Becky - eek can't believe your scan date is upon us! soooo excited for you and can't wait to hear how it went   

Em - hope its not a cyst, maybe its just your ovaries calming down still after tx. They can drain em tho fairly easy can't they? Fingers crossed your AF comes soon    MrsM said on her scan her ovaries are still swollen so maybe it is just that. 

Rome - congratulations hun sooo pleased for you!!!

Lizard - hey hun! Hows weight watchers going for you?? God its tough, trying to get to grips with the new point system, nightmare. Well done on your first loss though, thats brilliant    Don't think it will be that good for me this week, but we'll see!!!

Jelly - wow moving to Oz, lucky you, we have some family over there and my bro is in New Zealand! Bet you can't wait, sun sun sun!!!

Sorry if missed anyone but hugs to you all and can't wait for us all to be starting again and getting those all important BFPs! Love to you all


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly and Becky- thanks girls im ok this morning but dh still seemed a little down. Got a text at 5am saying they'd had a little girl. Onwards and upwards and no dwelling for us 

Vicstar- hey hun, hows you? I'm not sure what it is. Just been to drop in doctors in lunch break and he said it could be a cyst or something else  but didn't say what it could be so im confused. He said ive got to ring my docs tomorrow to get him to book a scan of my abdomen before ivf starts again. Still no af for me either. Oh and the doc asked if I was pregnant  I said not and he asked the reason so the whole ivf thing came up. Then he said don't you get 3 gos on the nhs  Now that made me laugh

Hope everyone else is well??

Becky- Wishing you lots of luck for scan but I know you'll be fine 

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi all, 

Just wanted to say hi and hope ur all ok sounds like lots going on! 
Not long till the rollercoaster starts again! 

Afm had my scan today baby is there and a lovely little heartbeat, still in shock! 

Xx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Congrats on your scan Lilly...if you're anything like me, it's still not real even afterwards with a picture! It's sure liking marmite though! Nearly finished a whole jar!!!!!

Everyone's still on the rollercoaster, but you're all still coming across so positively even on your down days, the strength on here is amazing.  Hope those waiting for AF get it soon so you can move on...I'm jealous of those getting jiggy, we've been advised to wait until 12 weeks...it's been a while!  

Think the new name should be something to do with a rollercoaster...it's a word that crops up so much and I still feel like I'm on it

Thinking of everyone


----------



## Robinson84

Lily- Congrats hun. Aww its so lovely to see some scans stories 

MrsM- Hope your well hun?

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi Em

I'm ok, trying to stay positive but still can't believe our luck. (not sure when Knicker Watch stops!)

Feeling sick 24/7, and hunger like I've never know it! 

Today I've had cereal & banana, chicken sandwich mid morning, bowl of soup and an apple at lunch, banana mid afternoon, home early from work at 5.00, ate small steak pie, apple and cheese followed by two slices of marmite on toast...and then there'll be dinner! H/M Meatballs and spaghetti
Oh and two litres of water and a couple of decaf coffees...

Hope you get your scan quickly, itll be a weight of your mind to get an answer xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Mrs M that sound like my normal daily food intake, lol! good idea about the name - maybe 'the rollercoaster riders'!

Lily - so wonderful about your scan, you must be over the moon. by the way, i know that IVFers get a scan at 6 weeks but is the next one the usual 12 week scan or do you get another one before then?

Vic - feel your pain about work, if someone ssid to me thats it, you will never have children then I'd be out of there like a shot but at the moment I'm in limbo land - just keep buying those lottery tickets!

Becky - good luck for scan tomorrow, let us know how you got on

Lizard how you doing hun, you still enjoying DH being at home or has he gone yet?

Jelly you made me lol with your jiggying, DP must think its great! so annoying about AF I dont think mine will be here for ages and I'm annoyed cos I know I havent ovulated this month so no chance (albeit very slim) of natural.

Em, saved you till last cos I just wanted to send you a massive  , this is such a hard time for you both. so cruel to go through all this at the same time. Jelly's right you have to look forward and find the strength to go on and I know you will.  


we have just found out that DH's friend has had a new girlfriend for about 3 months. she already has 3 kids with her ex. yes you've guessed it she's pregnant well I say that but she's not any more as she's had an abortion. me and DH are speechless.life is so cruel sometimes.

anyway on a happier note I told a girl at work about our IVF as she is just about to have her second cycle having had a BFP on her first. she has got to loose some weight to get to her target BMI so it looks like we might be cycling together!

big sloppy kisses to us all

nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM-   Mmmm wish I could eat that much every day. I'm gona leave it for a few days and see if pain eases off. Really havn't got the energy to go and face mt doctor again  Stay positive hun. Only 5wks til 12wk scan 

Nic- thanks hun. I know we'll pull through it just wish life wasn't so dam hard  I have no idea how anyone could have an abortion  Thats lovely Nic having face to face contact with another ivf ladie 

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Robinson- hey sweetie hope u are ok! Keep ur chin up, life is so rubbish sometimes but I'm hoping all is ok thinking of you big hugs! Xxxxx 

Nic - hi him, hope u are well, it's crap when u hear someone is pregnant when we are so desperate, my friends 16?year old niece is pregnant due the same day as me and I couldn't help thinking why not someone who is desperate for it! I'm a terribleI know! But it's the  2nd one in 6 months! 
Glad u got someone to talk to! 

Mrs m - my due date is the 19th October same as I had worked out, it funny how they work it out! I have been eating constantly, if I don't I feel so sick, ice been saying to dh I'm not complaining because I have waiting and praying to feel these for so long! Lol but its bloody hard! I have also broken out in spots all over! 
 think its from all the sweets and crap I have been eating! I have to try be more healthy! 
I have booked my first docs appointment for Tuesday! Can't stop looking at my scan photo!  
Vic, hi lovely hope ur ok x 

Becky - hope tomorrow goes well  

Lizard- hope ur ok hun x 

Jelly - hey sweetie how are you sounds like you are ok, 
Jealous of all ur jiggly too! I miss it! 

Anyway about to watch one born every minute,  so big hugs to everyone! 

Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lily- thanks hun. I'm just hoping its right what people say. Things can only get better 

Hows everyone else today??

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

well watched one born every minute last night and normally I shed a few tears but since BFN strangely dont cry at it? just like to say that I'm a Yorkshire lass and we had the choice of having IVF at the hospital they film it in (we didnt) but like to reassure you that us northerners are not all like that!!

Off on a hen do to Centre parcs this weekend, could do without it after this week and did think about pretending to be ill but I'm driving a few poeple who dont drive so cant really not go. just looking forward to monday when we come back, how bad is that?

Anyway have a  good weekend everyone 

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- I have never watched OBEM and don't think I will until im pregnant  Hope you have a lovely weekend hun. I live in Yorkshire too. Where is it filmed? xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

i find it compelling viewing! i especially liked the classy young lass who last night after too much straining said 'I've ****'. nice! Its filmed at Leeds Seacroft. xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Ha ha obem was classic last night! 

I have to admit I do say to my friends at work " all northern lasses are not like that" 
Living in London I don't really hear my accent but when I watch that it sounds funny! 
This series is just so northern! 

I'm from Bradford but lived in London 10 years but when I speak u would think I moved down yesterday, sometimes I think I'm talking another language lol! 

That girl last night was hilarious but her boyfriends reaction .......... I know I can smell it l! Oh dear! 

Anyway hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

He He Lily I lived 'dahn sarf' for 10 years but returned home to the Motherland a few years ago. Nowt like being at home wi me whippet and me flat cap xx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning ladies  

Sorry I've abandoned you this week, been incredible busy in the evenings with hubbies B'day, out with clients for dinner & at a class on Monday.

Glad to read all the scans have gone well & must be very exciting seeing your little babies heartbeat. 

Hope all the diet & exercise plans are going well with those waiting to cycle again. I lost another pound at WW this week so 4.5llbs in 2 weeks which I'm pleased with.

Jelly & Em - hope AF arrives soon. Mine came and went on day 27/28 ans was gone within 48 hours and was even lighter than normal, which was the same during DR AF and after our chemical pg. surely if my lining was 'nice & thick' at ET I should have had a heavier bleed by now? That's one question for our follow-up appointment! 

Know what you ladies mean about work....I get paid a very good salary but I'm so bored & feel very unfulfilled. I'm staying there thinking 'well we are going to be pregnant soon & it's really good maternity benefits'! I said to hubby last night if we haven't concieved in 2 years I'm jacking it all in and doing something I enjoy even if it pays peanuts! 

AFM - been doing ok apart from last night. OMG, think I was were you where afew days ago Nic  (hope you are starting to feel better) I even had DH in tears and believe me that just doesn't happen. I'm dreading turning 40 in September & feel very resentful at the moment about all my friends with children. If you ask all my friends they would say I was born to be a mummy, I'm the one who plays with all the kids, makes then presents,  cooks them special treats & calms them down. My friends have said for years 'you are such a natural, you'll make a wonderful mummy'. Life truely isn't fair & last night I just said to DH I wouldn't wish this on any of my friends, but why me, why us? I am normally such a positive person, but omg this journey is taking its toll on me. 

Sorry for posting such a negative post. Hope everyone is having a good day & looking forward to the weekend.

Much love to all Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lilly- big congrats on scanmy lovely  
Lizard -want to give you a big cuddle   let it all out, he only way forward, but you will get there Hun! Get it all out then get stronger again, try and look or 4ward never back  

Afm- still waiting for af, this is annoying me!! Should have been here Monday. An I am a 28 cycle girl every month, and yes do understand that all this cn mess up body abit but this is just aarrrgghhhhh... Hehe..
Had loads of af signs, pains during last weekend, now... Nada!! Ridic lol
Xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard, didnt want to read and run, wanted to send you lots of  . I think we will all hit rock bottom over this at some point but the good thing about that is that the only way is up!

My philosophy on life is that sometimes lifes' [email protected], and sometime it isnt, you just have to enjoy the good bits and get through the [email protected] bits. but I know wht you mean about other people and their kids ......... 

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks for the   jelly & Nic.....really appreciate it.

Jelly - my AF was very wierd this month....spotting on day 22 & 23 with very wierd tummy ache to til AF coming ache from day 22 til about 26. Think it must take a while to get our bodies back to normal  

Nic - yu are so very right...the only way is up 

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - just drives me mad! As I'm never late. Last one for OTD was awful, heavy and.. Dont need to go into detail but lets just say it was plenty there......but now feels like I m waiting and waiting. Even jiggy not helping and to be honest, don't want anymore of that now hehehehe
Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- sending you lots of big    . We've all got to hit rock bottom to start coming back up. But as the others have said the only way is forward. Im with you and wouldn't wish this on anyone. I've just found out my sis is pregant last week only 5wks so that was hard but on the other hand im very very happy for her as shes had one m/c and took her a year to get pregnant again. Whens you review hun?

Jelly- ARRGGHH! Im with you girl. No af still and have had period pains for last week and a half. This driving me crazy. Jiggy def isn't working either. Not sure what to try next 

Nic- Your right with your philosophy hun 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend girls

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - i know you are really close to your sister especially as she has moved back home recently (unless this is another sister?!) so I image you are really pleased for her, but yrs must have been tough to take in  

Doing an AF dance for Jelly & Em. Also wear you most gorgeous white expensive knickers...bound to bring it on!  

Visitors arriving shortly for the w/e  don't imagine I'll get on here much this w/e. sending you all much love and have a lovely relaxing weekend.

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies, just popping on to say hi and hope everyone enjoying their w/end! I lost 3.5lbs at WW, yeah only 11.5-14 more to go!!!!  

Having a bit of a nightmare weekend, got two new leather sofas arriving tomoz am and now just realised we don't think they will fit through our door, aaarrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhh, nightmare not sure what going to do!!! 

Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vicstar- oh nooooo, lol, hope you work it out. I once had to remove the whole door to be able to squeeze sofa thru. Massive congrats on weight loss sweetie   well done!!!
Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope were all well??

Lizard- thanks hun. It was tough nut im very excited for her too as this could be the start of good news for our family after a terrible year last year  Hows you hun

Vic- Well done on weight loss  What dates you follow up?

AFM- well af still isn't here  Can feel it lurking around or is that just my imagination  Im not sure anymore. Anyway had great weekend and was out both fri and sat night and was drunk both nights. Feel a little guilty about that  I felt like it did me the world of good and was so lovely to be out with the girls sat after a year of not seeing some of them with everything thats been going on

Got week off work after today! WooHoo!! Got lots of nice things planned. Mainly lunch out with friends tues,wed and thurs and shopping then off to scotland on fri for bros 30th. So lots to luck forward too 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, i hope you are all well. 

Ive been off work for a few days so not been able to get on, will have a read  catch up in a bit.

I had my scan on thursday, one beautiful heartbeat fluttering away, was amazing to see. Been discharged form clinic now,

   to you all

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Evenin' all, how are we all doing?

Becky - so fab about your scan, must have been amazing to see xx

Vicstar, well done on the weight loss, thats a great start and a big loss of your total. i should lose a bit of weight but CBA!

Lizard - how you feeling hun? hope you had a lovely weekend

Jelly & Em - an AF movement? still no signs for me, got back ache but think thats due to sleeping on a hard bed all weekend so not getting my hopes up. grrr! if it doesnt come by next week then I'm ringing the clinic

Hello to Mrs M, Lily & Rome

AFM, been to Centre parcs on a hen do, really wasnt looking forward to it but did me the world of good, had a fab time and drank quite a bit which is not like me but like you Em it was great to have a girly weekend and forget about work and TX. the worst part is I was sharing a room with SIL who is just about to embark on round 3 of IVF and she was confinding in me but yet I couldnt tell her anything about us - DH doesnt want to tell his family. It took all my willpower not to tell her! poor thing they are going to Greece as she is now 43 so have to use donor eggs 

thankfully I'm on a course tomorrow so easing into the working week gently.

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- hey hun, really pleased you had good weekend. I just felt so good and relaxed  Managed to catch up with friends too and make dates to meet instead of cutting people off like I have been for last year. Which centre parcs did you go to. I went to Lake district one in Jan was lovely. Thats must be unbelievibly hard hun keeping in it from your SIL and having somebody going through what your going through and not being able to talk to them  Hope you have good week at work. No af yet but can feel it brewing so   it comes soon so I can get some dates to start.

Beckyboo-  so very very pleased for your lovely scan result 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

well it turns out the backache wasnt from the Centre parc's bed, AF started today. Finally! never been so pleased to see it and that includes the one when I could start DR!. I know with 100% certainty that I didnt ovulate this month, no changes to CM, no ovulation pains and no sore boobs so hoping next month things turn back to normal. I was really concerned that IVF might have messed up my cycle so fingers crossed for next month.

Nicxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies hope you are all well

   to you all

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello all - just popping in to say hi   hope everyone is ok. All is well with me love,   &   to all. Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Lizard- Glad your well hun 

Nic- Send me some af signals  I want af to show up for me  so I can get started.

Becky- hey hun 

Have we thought of a name yet girls? Were getting moved soon to our permanant home 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson - you sill waiting for af? Sooooo naughty of it!
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Eeeeeek we need a name !! Dont want to be nameless do we lol

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all doing? been in the garden today, feel loads better for getting loads of jobs done including pressure washing the patio. God its so satisfying! going out in an hour for Mothers Day, my poor Mum had to work so we cant go out till later. 

Cant belive its work again tomorrow, where do these weekends go? DH is on a stag do next week so I've bought loads of paint in preparation for next weekend. He's not that good it DIY so best to do it when he's not here!

Becky is right, need a new name, any ideas? the undeciders, lol!

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls


How are we all?

Nic- Sounds like you blew off some steam yesterday  Im back at work tomorrow after week off  After about 5mins its like ive never been away im sure  However only there for 2wks and 2days and then have 10 days off  Lol like the undeciders but maybe something abit girly for us all?

Becky- hey hun, hope your well?

Jelly- hey hun, hope your ok?

Lizard- hope your well hun?

AFM- well ladies still no af  Got to wait til end of week and then if still no show should get in for scan next week. Things can't ever be simple can they 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi everyone! Feels like ages since i have been on!!

Rob - Hey where has   disappeared to?? Hope you have had a good relaxing break, i am desperate for some time off but trying to save days at moment, just in case!!    AF arrives soon for ya, but if not that they scan and get to the bottom of it. We might end up cycling together again hun, eek! 

Hey Nic, i love it when you get those jobs done that you tend to put off normally. My DH too is shocking at DIY, pulls his face when i ask him to do anything, far easier to do it myself or get someone in!!! 

Becky - love the scan pic hun, hope all is well with you both  

Hi Lizard - hows WW going? I ave done 5 and a half pounds so far, another 10-12 to go, see how it goes  

Jelly - how you hun, AF arrived yet?

AFM - bit fed up cos for the last two weeks since AF arrived have had a very light brown spotting/discharge. I have my smear next week so going to mention it then, hoping its just cos hormones are still all over. Other than that all is good, AF is pretty much back on track, so hoping to start FET in May.     DH is away at mo working so it works out well cos he will be back for the next treatment. Don't want to go it alone, he is so good at the jabs that i need him around!! 

Hope everyone else is well and sorry if missed anyone xx  

Oh and our new name, hmmmm how about something to do with being positive??


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- hey hun, glad your af came  Yah to cycling again together. I'll hopefully be starting d/r beginning of April was supposed to be end of March but af is not here.   it comes this week really. Sorry to hear about your spotting hun  Hope you get to bottom of it but prob is just the drugs. Thats good you can start when dh is around. Im doing fet too hun.  

Thats a good idea about something positive. What though  

xxx


----------



## One shot x

Hiii girls how r u all feeling today ? I've got my et tomoz   Nerves and excited still bloated from ec and in some pain just praying everything ok and goes to plan xx  xx


----------



## vicstar

Good luck one shot, the ET is easy peasy compared to everything else. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## One shot x

Hiii ever think went fine 3 egg got to blast stage , got one put in and 2 frozen   everything goes well they stay there an grow xx Xs


----------



## Robinson84

Oneshot- congrats on being pupo hun and well done on the frosties. Thats what I got one put back and 2 snowbabies  Wishing lots of luck for 2ww and hope you can keep sane

xxx


----------



## One shot x

Thank u Robinson my test date is a week sat when's urs , wats pupo ? New to all the code talk ha ha , wish u luck to xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oneshot- PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise... You are in it lol. Sending you lots of sticky wibes.

Hope all good with all you ladies   
I'm in the middle of moving and will be losing Internet connection prob till Monday so won't be posting much. 

I will prob wait to post till next forum being set up, second timers lol, feel like I don't belong here anymore, I do however wish all you first timers best of luck, you can do it  
for the rest of you lovely ladies still here, bet you can't wait to get started! This will work for all of us! Just know it! Positive wibes for all of us
Second timers, we need a new name!! Lol
Lots of love
Xxxx


----------



## One shot x

arrrhhhh thanks jellyburchnall thats just made my day i like tha   ha ha thank you , feeling alot better today planning all my days to keep me busy ha hope evryones ok baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Jelly- hope the move has gone well hun and your settling in nicely. Not long til you start tx again 

Oneshot- Hope you didn't go mad in the 2ww and you got your BFP 

Hope everyone else is well. Thinking of you all

AFM- Well af never cams. So went for scan on fri after 6wks of waiting and only just ovulated so they gave me meds to bring on af. Finally I can get started again. Should be starting again end of this week on pill. Won't get my hopes up though

xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

That's a pain for you Em, how frustrating! Hope you are keeping well though?

I'm having a such an anxious time of it at the moment...I was discharged from the clinic on 05 March and told to report that day to my GP surgery for them to refer me to the local hospital. So I did that, handed over the relevant paperwork and was told by the receptionist that the midwive would be in touch.

So I waited....and I waited...and waited....I went back to the surgery last Monday and said I hadn't heard anything...bearing in mind I'm now 11 weeks! and they said to just wait, someone would get in touch. 

So again, I waited......until today, I'd had enough so I rang the hospital directly, they gave me the mobile no of the midwive who covers my surgery, and it turned out when I spoke to her, she'd never heard of me or received my referral!!! she attends our surgery every mon and tues and calls referrals the same day as they are in her tray...god only knows where my paperwork has ended up!  

Anyway, I now have my Booking In appt next Monday, but won't have ultrasound until another week.

My symptoms are lessening now so all sorts of scenarios are going through my head and I just want to see the little thing and make sure it's still ok.

I'm so annoyed....apologies for the rant...the Practice Manager will be getting next week!


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM-   hun. The waiting or anxiety never stops does it  I can't believe your gps  Just think if you hadn't kept on you could have missed a 12wk scan. How you keeping? Im good just so want to get started again and get my snowbabies inside me and   that this is my turn

xxx


----------



## Guest

Good morning ladies how is everyone?

mrs, - i am 10 weeks tomorrow and have still not heard from my midwife. I saw my gp the day after i was discharged from clinic (8th march) he said my midwife would pick my notes up the following wed and be in touch to see me at 10 weeks. I rang the docs last wed to say id not heard and was getting concerned, they said dont worry she will be in touch but it could be at short notice. And ive still not heard. Gonna leave it till 2moro when i will be 10 weeks then ring up again and start playing up. It is ridiculous ! Especeially when we have gone through this process they should make it as stress free as possible. I wouldnt mind if they had given me a date thats like 3 weeks away as long as i had a date ! And the same goes for my scan

Sorry rant over  

 

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

well I was just reading Mrs M's post and thinking how awful, must be a crap practice and then read Becky's post and have realised that its perhaps not confined to one practice! oh girls i hope you get sorted soon, you do NOT need all that for your stress levels. I couldnt believe it when you said you were 11/10 weeks, it really doesnt seem that long ago but obviously it is! I assume that after the 6 week scan your next one is the usual one at 12 weeks? that will be so exciting as you will get to see your bubba's profile! so wonderful. Hopefully symptoms are easing off now, I think you will be shortly entering the 'blooming' phase? 

Em, am doing the AF dance for you  , keeping everything crossed for you hun. Does this mean that one you start this AF you can go straight to FET? you'll have to educate me about FET, know nothing about it, do you start on day 21? what happens? I think I'll be the last out of us all to re-start TX so   for some positive stories before I get there! 

Vic - did your spotting sort itself out? sure its just the treatment and nothing to be concerned about although its really annoying when it buggers things up. whe are you starting TX hun?

Jelly - are you back on line yet? love your new profile pic, hot chick!

Lily & Lizard - how you doing girls?

One shot - is the 2ww feeling like time has stood still? 

have I forgotten anyone? brain is mush at the mo so sorry if I have.

AFM - well work is being relentless at the moment, really busy, really stressed and really wondering if I can do it any longer, I feel burnt out. Keep thinking that stress is not good for me and given that we are 'unexplained' maybe stress is why we havent conceived? lots of questions with no answers going round in my head. if we had a baby then I would go part time and if I knew with 100% certainty that we would at some point get there then i would go part time now. however we want to move in the next few years so need as much money as poss and if we have a baby then would definately need a new house so cant afford to go part time at the moment. arrggh!!!! I realise that I have just been through IVF so cant blame all my stress on work but it is responsible for a large proportion of it and has been for many years. 

DH was away this weekend so made a start on painting our bedroom. last time I did this the house had no furniture or carpets in so it didnt matter if I was a bit slap dash. didnt realise how time consuming painting is when you have to be careful! I have earmarked easter to do the rest, just trying to decide what colours to use.........

Nicx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

just a quick update, rang the clinic this afternoon to see where we are on the NHS waiting list. we were told last september there is a 10 month waiting list so were expecting a letter around June time but then having to have paperwork filled out, day 21 etc who knows when we would start. Anyway I thought I would start a gentle campaign of ringing to remind them of my existence and as the nurse said, if you keep bothering them they will put you to the top of the list! so first phone call today...... and there are only 5 people ahead of me on the list!!!!! so could be starting in May!!! oh really trying not to get too excited but just cant help it. never thought I'd be so pleased at the thought of injecting myself again! my top wish is that I have a  natural BFP but if not I'm really hoping those 5 ladies get one  so I get to the top quicker, ha ha!!

EEEEEXXXXXXXXCCCCCCCIIIIIIITTTTTTTTEEEEEDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- WooHoooooooooooooooooooooooo!! Thats amazing news  We may be cycle buddies again   Im so pleased for you hun. Thanks af dance hun. Just finished last tab to bring af on so should arrive in next few days .As soon as it arrives I can get started thats why ive been so frustrated waiting for it. Anyway will start D/R on day 21 again. In FET D/R for 14-21days then baseline scan like normal cycle. Then start patches and tabs to thicken up lining. So no stimms or ec which will be nice. Still have progress scans to check lining thickness though. Then when ready for et they thaw the eggs on the day of transfer. Im really   us 5 get our BFPs this year. Come on ladies 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies hope you all enjoying the sunshine!! 

Can't believe how long you have been made to wait, MrsM & Becky, that is ridiclous, i would definitely be kicking some ****, i can tell ya!!  

Nic - fantastic news really pleased for you, wahoo we could be cycling together again!!  I have follow up appointment end of April and then should be good to start again, eek, it has come round really quick and i feel ready to start again now, i couldn't have done it sooner cos its taken a while to feel myself again, can't believe how it takes it out of you. I am FET too like Rob, so it isn't as intense.

Rob -    your AF appears this week hun, then ready to get cracking!!!   I am     we all get our BFPs this time, and it will be soo amazing when all of us from this thread have BFP!!! Can't wait!!

AFM had a tough couple of weeks, what with the spotting which has thankflly gone now (phew!!) that was driving me mad and not very good for the   !!  My 8 yr old chocolate lab had a tumour removed two weeks ago which was cancerous so been really upset about that.  Fingers crossed tho the vet is very hopeful that he got it all and as he is doing really well and is not poorly we are very hopeful too.  But its been a really horrible time, he has never been ill or anything so it was a shock. 

Anyway, ding ding round 2 here we come!!


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, hope you are all well! 

Vic poor u and poor dig its so sad when anima are I'll! Hope u are doing ok April should be here before you know it! X 

Rob, not long now then, so frustrating for you but hopefully it will all go to plan! I'm keeping everything crossed! 

Nic hey hun, oh that sounds positive I hope u ate top soon! Praying for you all to get that bfp! 

Becky and mrs m hi ya it's crazy how long the wait is even though we had the scan at 7 weeks it just seems nobody wants to know until later! Fingers crossed the time will be here soon! 
Like you I was waiting and waiting, my scan date come through beginning of last week it's for the 14th April! But was still waiting for my midwife appoitment..... Dh got home at 1:30 on Friday and rang me at work, he said ur midwife appointment has arrived I got excited and asked when he said at 230 today!!!!! Obviously I couldn't leave I was at work, short notice and wouldn't have got there in time! He phoned and told them the appointment letter had come the same day and they said there was a delay with the post going out! So I now have to wait until good Friday! Not impressed!!! But hopefully time will fly! 

My sickness is ok most days just get the odd day where I can't keep anything down but I say I'm not complaining I have waited all this time I'm happy to be sick lol! Had some pains not major but tight in my tummy this week! I'm so scared somedays! Starting to forget what    is dh says it doesn't seem right and I'm too uncomfortable! Lol 


Anyway just thought I'd catch up big hugs and love to u all!


----------



## One shot x

Hiii girls just a quick post to see how we r all doin , iAm not to bad keeping myself busy    4 that positive test sat baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Oneshot- Glad your doing ok hun and not going too crazy. The 2ww is the worst part of the process. Really   for your bfp. sounds positive though hun. Only 4 days to go

Lily- Hey hun. Yah for scan date. My sis has hers on the 16th. She got pregnant when I got my bfn but im still very pleased for her as it took her over a year to concieve after a m/c last march. Glad your doing ok and sickness isn't too bad 

Vicstar- Hey hun, Sorry to hear about your doggy  Hope he gets well soon. Wow not long til your appt for next tx  Can't wait for us all to get bfps either.   its this year for us all

AFM- No af as yet. Hopefully in next few days

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies hope everyone is well, 

One shot - hi hun, 2ww is hard try to stay positive, and dont test early   for you hun

Em - hey hun, hope af comes soon  

Lily - Hi hun yay for your scan date it will soon be here hun. We havent had   since before ec, im too scared, wont let hubby near me lol

Nic - Hi hun, thats great you will be starting sooner than you though 

Vic - Sorry about your dog hun, hope gets better soon, we get so attached to them dont we and its awfukl when they are poorly   

AFM well i rang the docs this morn useless told me to ring the delivery suite at the hospital if i am concered, im not concerned i just want to see my midwife & get my scan date, am 10 weeks today, so gonna ring them this afternoon i think. Feel silly ringing delivery suite though lol

xxxx


----------



## One shot x

Hiii girlies how r u all doin today thanks fro you messages   iAm keepin myself positive and not testing early been very good lol ' watching me one born every minute   xxx baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies i finally have a date with the midwife, Sat 7th April, she will then book me in for my 12 week scan yay

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello to everyone   hope all is well with you all. I'm good...have good days and the odd bad day, got follow up appointment next week so looking forward to that! busy planning the house project and not Ben in FF for a while.

But i just eanted to say....One chance - thinking of you tomorrow for OTD and   for a BFP for you.

Love to you all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## One shot x

Hiii girls hope ur all ok crnt believe iAm saying this IAMMMM PREGNANT      where so happy crnt believe it xxxxx baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Guest

One shot congrats gun that's fantastic news  

Lizard lovely to hear from you hun. Hope the house planning is coming on well.  

Lots of love

Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Oneshot- Congratulations hun 

Lizard- Lovely to hear from you  Good luck for your follow up hun. Let us know how it goes

AFM- FINALLY AF ARRIVED GIRLS! So ive started on the pill now. Don't feel very confident though if im honest

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Congrats One Shot, fantastic news   

Yeah for AF robinson, whats up hun?

Hi everyone else just a quickie from me!!x


----------



## quisty

Hi I have know Idea how to navigate this site yet so forgive me. Just started looking for clinics what a minefield i live in spain but from UK. i'm 43yrs had miscarriage at 7 wks just over 2 yrs ago and think i'm having a 2nd now.  told have to wait till tomorrow for more tests, started bleeding a week ago, I'm only 3 weeks.... Any tips on what to look for in a clinic? I have a family member whose offered to be my donor should we need it lets see. feeling a little lost but hopeful


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- Hey hun, thanks. Just feel abit down to be honest and feel like its never gona work. Im sure i'll get excited once d/r starts. Not long til your follow up hun.

quisty- hey hun, so very sorry to hear that and really hope it isn't a m/c. Im not sure about choosing a clnic as we just went to the one that was closest to home but it does have good results too so were lucky. The ladies on this thread have just finished there first ivf cycle. Some of us got pregnant and some didn't . Unfortunately I didn't but have just started again. Sorry im not much help 

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

I will be moving you over to your new home tomorrow  

You still dont have a new name    i will leave it as it is and your new volunteer will be able to change it for you once you decide 

Wishing you all lots of happiness and dreams coming true

Donna Marie


----------



## quisty

Hey Robinson

So sorry it didn't work for you last time fingers crossed for this time round  It is a help just knowing that people are willing to be supportive so thankyou. I get my results today   

Wishing you all good fortune x


----------



## Robinson84

quisty- wishing you lots of luck today hun and   you get the result you deserve 

Donna- thanks hun. We still need a name 

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

right ladies 

I am moving you to your new home
Your new volunteer will no doubt pop in at some point to say hello and once you decide on your name they can amend your title

Upon your new home, Pregnancy and Parenting Chat is permitted, however if you wish to share pictures etc then these should be linked to either the gallery or external site eg photobucket and a link posted upon the thread 

I will no doubt catch up with your news every now and again but i wish you all well and hope you all have your dreams come true

massive  vibes to Robinson and Jelly and anyone else whose starting another cycle or waking up their snowbabies

Donna Marie


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi, is there a new link or have we already moved? bit confused! x


----------



## Martha Moo

you have already moved no new link


----------



## Guest

I was confused too  

So we still need a new name... erm....

How is evryone?

xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am your new moderator here!! And I spot some familiar names!

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

wraak- hey hun, nice to see you on here with us 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

saw your name, Robinson, and I thought "oh no, not her again!!"     I am not sure who is stalking who!!  

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

your just meant to be for me 

x


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hello Wraak!!! good to 'see' you again, I look forward to your great personals (if thats what you do on these threads)

havent posted for a while with the 'move' wasnt sure if we were locked so didnt want to lose anything. anyway One shot, so pleased for you hun, great news.  


hello to everyone else, glad we are all doing well, nothing to report on my end other than lots of decorating going on and awaiting AF next week but as I got no ovulation pains I've got no idea when that will be (again!). is this sounding familiar. didnt realise that after the 2ww I would still be a knicker watching freak!

lots of lve to you all

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey ladies    hope we all well !!xx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- hey hun, sounds like your keeping yourself busy  Have you heard anymore about starting tx again hun?

Vic- hey hun, hows you? 

AFM- im off on hol tomorrow to Scotland. Hope the weathers going to improve  I don't mind though just be nice to get away  Im on the pill at mo and will be starting d/r for fet on day 21. So im back on the rollercoaster. Not feeling that excited about it really but im sure when its gets closer to those lovely injections I will 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic, oh no, not you as well!!!     Not sure I will be able to do my long personals on this thread, I have enough on my hands with the cycle buddies!!!   

Robinson, have a great holiday, hope you don’t have the snow!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  
I don't post much here anymore as you know lol but just wanted to send some of you some HUGE positive wibes  

Em - have a super upper holiday. Don't think there is anything better than a break at times like this. And sweetie, you will get there ok, we all will! You might not feel that excitement that was there first time around... Been there done that yes, but please please keep thinking positive thoughts, you can   and you are right, maybe the feelings will come back when the needle stabbing start again hehe. I have big hopes for you girl!
Xxxxx

Vicstar- how are you petal? What have you been up too, where have you been hehe   are you getting close to a new start? Wanted to remind you how strong I think you are, we all are, for going through this. Never think anything different. It's all about you you you my dear   know it in my heart you will get there too
Xxxx

Nic- hello paint lady lol   sound like you keeping busy,busy bee   
Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you    
Know the feeling of body being a bit messed up!  Once you get it back on track and ready for a new beginning, I'm 1000000000000% sure you will get there too! You are such a lovely person, and you deserve the best, always carry that with you  
Xxxxx

Lizard- hello Hun. We have all been there, so know what you going through. It's ok to have bad times.. And good times   take all the time you need, you deserve it. This journey sure isnt easy, and we react to it differently, but always remember there is a light at the end of the tunnel! If you can't find it Hun, go down there and turn it on yourself  
Just know you will and can get through this, you WILL get there, don't give up
Xxxxx

Hello to all you lovely ladies out there too  

Afm - meant to start new treatment next week.... However, been seeing my fab acupuncture guy and he believes I should wait a little, not talking months on end, just a month or two.. Of course, he isn't a doctor, he can only give me advice... My body has been pretty messed up from all those nasty little drugs, and my ovaries seem to feel a bit tender still at mo...in my head and heart I'm posisitive (as always hehe) and feel that I'm in a good place, ready to start,you know me girls   just a bit uncertain body agrees, doh! 

So all in all, think I have to ring clinic today and delay it.. Think it's the right thing to do.. After all, a cycle isn't cheap! And if body not ready it might not want to make me good healthy eggs   that's what's imp to me right now.
Of course, I might kick myself tomorrow, regretting my decision but that is just life and I deal with it then.

Speak again soon ladies. Xxxx

Oh and hello Sue   so lovely to have you with us   hope you well petal, let's keep the positive wibes flowing on this forum  

Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Lizard39

Hello everyone  

Haven't popped on FF much lately but hubby at pub watching footie so thought alittle FF indulgence was required! So lovely to see everyone's post...

Jelly - I would say you have to listen to your body as well as your head & your heart. So if delaying your next cycle by a month or so is what you need then that will be the best thing & outcome for you! I'm also convinced cycling in the spring/summer months when the  weather is supposed(!) to be nicer will be easier on us! I'm waiting for AF (although thought she'd arrived yesterday but then she has disappeared again) to in theory could start my next IFV this month but know my body isn't ready for it either... Still need to shift the weight from last tx! Only you know what is best for you, but I know you are an incredible woman & will make the right decision and not regret it  

Vicstar - how's WW going! I've gone off the wagon the past few weeks and eaten so much naughty stuff! think I've rebelled ...although not entirely sure against what!  When are you thinking about cycling again?

Em - oh....a week in Scotland sounds very next & relaxing. I'm sure once your tx starts you'll be excited about it, but it also might be easier as you know what to expect!

Nic - you did make me chuckle re 'knicker watching freak'....I think we can all relate to that! Also, reading lots of post it seems very common for AF to be somewhat all over the place after treatment! Last month I had spotting on days 21-22 (never ever happened to me before) & AF on day 27 which was normally & then this month is wierd again as was due on on Sun/Mon & thought AF had arrived yesterday but she hasn't! The human body is the most amazing and fascinating thing ever...  

One shot - how are you doing? Has you BFP sunk in yet? 

Beckyboo - good luck with the midwife on Saturday, tell us know how you get on?

Question to all - anyone done any research on where to buy cheapest drugs from! I'm going up to 375 menopur next cycle so if I can save myself afew pennies on drugs it will be a bonus! 

AFM - had our follow-up appointment yesterday, which was ok but nothing exciting! Main thing was unhappy with quantity (we only had 4 eggs) so would up our dose next tx & quality was ok. When we asked the consultant our % chance of a successful cycle next time compared to conceiving naturally each month,  he said 20-25% IFV success rate but then I was somewhat alarmed when he said we only have a 5% chance of conceiving naturally each month given that we have been TTC for 2 years & 4 months, my age & a failed IFV cycle.....I did think to myself...Wowsers that's a lot of effort having sex every couple days for a small %  chance of conceiving   . Haven't decided when we'll cycle again but will be in next 2-4 months I would think! 

Now...I have a little Easter egg staring at me saying 'eat me' .....ummm what shall I do! 

Love to you all.

Lizard xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard - remember, it only takes one f those little [email protected] to get thru lol.

Go and get that Easter egg Hun, you deserve it  
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Lizard

wow - I was reading your post thinking, I'm 38, had a failed IVF, been TTC 2 years and we have 'unexplained' IF, so I'm a 5% chance too!! mind you, the chances of me getting cancer were about 9% but I managed to get that so you never know! (sorry I have a bit of gallows humour where the big C is concerned). 

so based on that, IVF gives us 5 times more chance of BFP? that sounds good!

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

I was good and the Easter egg is still in its box! 

Jelly - are you settled into your new house yet?

Nic - how are you doing on the nhs waiting list now? Are you going to self fund another cycle whilst waiting or have you moved up again? You are prob more than 5% chance each month as I'm 40 in Sept! 

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

only 5 people before us on the list so sometime sooooooooooooon we hope! earliest may but June more realistic I think xx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is well & not too much chocolate was consumed over the Easter weekend! 

Hope those bumps are growing ladies - hoes your scans & appointments with the midwives going?

What's the latests with everyone's schedules for cycling again? I'm going to wait another acouple of months I think. I'm still getting the odd hot flush from last tx...well I'm putting it down to that as never had them before IFV & get them now! 

Question for those TTC naturally whilst waiting for next tx or those who have used them in the past...what's your views on ovulation predictor test? As I have been thinking.....we end up having sex every couple of days between day 10 & 20 so dare i say it during that time of the month sex really isn't that spontaneous & having found out last week we only have a 5% chance of conceiving each month it's a lot of effort for only 5%! (tmi - but sex is great when it's not the 'hot time' as hubby puts it!) so I was thinking of doing the ovulation tests. Any views welcome!

Have a nice day.

Much love,   to you all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Lizard

afraid to report I consumed my own body weight and more in easter eggs, feeling rather sick but putting it down to PMT, AF arrived today, only a day late, yeah! hopefuly things are returning to normal.

on the OPK front, I only used them once as I was always confident of when I ovulated as I used to get ovulation pains exactly 14 days beore AF. I did use them once but found not weeing for 4-5 hours difficult - I only have one kidney so drink loads of water and cant even rely on the morning wee as I get up at least once in the night for a wee! however have been debating on using them as since IVF I have had no ovulation pains. TBH given up on   at the 'right' time, it hasnt got us anywhere in the last 2 years so unlikely to do so now! and its nice not to feel  like you have to do it,or that you 'have' to do certain things whilst   (dont want to 'waste' it -you know what I mean, lol!) and the OPK only show a surge of hormone, not whether an egg was released so if my cycles go back to being regular, I wont bother, if they are irregular, I might be tempted.

Hows everyone else, did you have a good easter? Lots of love to you all

Nicx


----------



## vicstar

Hi everyone!! Not posted for a while, bin so busy with work etc.

How is everyone doing? Robinson - have you started your treatment yet?

Hey Lizard - i did well at ww, lost 11 pounds so far, but for the last 10 days i have been like a woman possessed, i eat EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## vicstar

Whoops don't know what just happened, but posted early!!!!

As i was saying Lizard, eating everything and i can't stop!!! Had three pieces of cake last night and i was telling myself to put it down but didn't seem to make a difference!!! Hows it going for you hun? Not sure about OPKs, i tried em a couple of times early on in TTC but TBH got fed up of using em. I think they still might put a bit of pressure on.  A 5% chance is still a chance as well so don't be defeated cos it might still happen naturally.  Just go for it and if you feel like a bit of   have it and if not don't.  

Lol Nic, i feel same as you, i have eaten so much chocolate and everything else as well!! Yeah for AF hopefully you are getting back to normal. My spotting has stopped now so fingers crossed i am back to normal.  I understand now why they say to take a couple of months between treatments, i takes it out of you so much and i don't think you realise how much until you are feeling normal again.  YEAH to starting in June!!!! 

Hope everyone else is well and you bumpy ladies doing well too!!! Would be lovely to hear how those bumps are coming along.

AFM got my follow up appointment two weeks today.  Ready for it now.  I am hoping that i can then start straight away on next cycle cos AF due a few days after appointment so if all goes well i will be starting in June too! Then back to it ladies   it is all our turns this time round!!! 
Love to you all xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Vic

know what you mean about being ready, I wish so much we had waited for our follow up - 2 weeks later was too raw, I was a mess and not able to discuss things as well as i'd like. I also have a lot more questions now that i have sat and reflected on things. I'm no doctor but I also feel that our bodies (and heads!) need chance to recover from IVF, as you say it takes so much out of you, especially for me and DH as we are starting from scratch on the next cycle. glad AF back to normal for you too.

Just booked a hol to cyprus in May, cant wait for a bit of R&R. after paying for IVF I didnt think we would have any holidays abroad this year but DH has looked at our finances and declared we can! He's an accountant so he has to look at his spreadsheets before authorising major expenditure, lol.  He's so good with money, its one of the reasons why i love him, he manages the money and i spend it!  am hoping we get our letter very soon about NHS IVF and then I might be joining you in June. Not looking forward to DR in the summer, hate being hot, didnt notice hot flushes in January!

yes we need some bump updates, are we near the 12 week scan stage yet? cant belive how quickly time is passing

Nicx


----------



## vicstar

Aww Nic, a hol to cyprus sounds like just what the doc ordered, i love cyprus! You will have a fab time. We def can't afford a hol this year, spent way too much last year  !!

Mmmm i don't envy you d/r in summer, very sweaty indeed!!!! I agree tho i was no way ready to have follow up, and tbh i still have bad days. I had a pretty crappy weekend, upset cos my dad is 60 next year and he is trying to plan a family hol to France with everyone but i daren't commit to anything. And then i got upset cos i thought he is going to be away with stepfamily and all their children, and i actually was jealous which then made me more upset, blah blah, i am sure you get the picture. I love being with children but find it really hard when its my stepsisters kids and they are all over my dad and i feel like that will never be us and our children.   

Anyway enough of the winging, feel much better this week, especially after a few harsh words from my mum!!!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hey Vic, family stuff is so hard, especially if they dont know about IF or dont understand. One thing I've decided to do is not put my life on hold because of IVF, spent too long not doing things 'just in case'. the 'worst' case scenario is that you would be too pregnant to travel and couldnt go (yippeeee!!!), and  any tx can be scheduled around holidays etc. its making you upset at the thought of not going - so go!

Nicx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - we might be cycling buddies again as no snow babies for us either so starting from scratch again   Aiming to start DRing in June or July but looks like I'm going to have to have ankle surgery again   - seeing the consultant in afew weeks time when he'll break the news to me how much damage I have and exactly what surgery I have to have...luckily we are with bupa so waiting time for surgery is only a week or so & think I want to get that sorted before next IVF....decisions, decisions, decisions!   your comment re hubby being the accountant made me laugh....but great that you are having a bit of R&R in Cyprus. We are hoping to get a holiday in too before next cycle, but with now my ankle & house project I'm not sure! 

Vic - wow you have done well losing 11llbs...a lot better than me! I seem to have rebelled for past month and gave up on WW...but back on the wagon this week no Easter out of the way & have the goal of possible starting next cycle in afew months time! Sorry to hear about family stuff....I know what you mean about putting stuff on hold & not planning stuff, i'm sure you'll make the right decision. About 7 years ago friends of mine had been ttc for 4 years and had just had a failed IFV......They decided to blow a lot of £££ on a sports car as had wanted one for ages but kept thinking no because they were sure they'd conceive....well what happened...3 months after getting the car they conceived naturally & loss a lot of money on the car depreciation. The moral of this story....don't put stuff off, just do it and if you end up having to cancel or lose aliitle money because you conceive then it will be worth it. So, what happens with a FET & what's the timescales as with a fresh cycle it's sooooooo long isn't it! 

Now onto some good news...my very dear and supportive friend is currently in labour & a gorgeous little girl will be born in the next 24 hours. I know when I get 'the text' I will have afew tears & be upset with myself, but over the moon for them as the baby is the result of ICSI - and not a particularly good % chance of it being successful! Just wanted to share a positive story for everyone embarking on next tx journey xxx

Come on bumps......I'm sure you have updates for us!  

Much love xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello lovely ladies  

Am liking all the holiday talk, we are going camping in barmouth for a week in july and weston super mare for 4 days in august. Not very exotic but we love it 

Well done on the weight loss  Food is tooo nice, especially easter eggs.

Sorry you have to have an op lizard  

Good luck to all of you cycling again   for you all. You all deserve to be mommies

AFM i am 12 weeks + 2 days now. Cant believe the time is going so quick. Finally saw midwife laast. And have my 12 week scan on wed 18th when i will be 13 weeks, useless hospital lol. So cant wait for that but am very nervous too. 

Lots of love & hugs to you all

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi ladies

Hope were all well 

Havn't been on for a while as been away on hol in scotland for 9days. Had lovely time and saw some amazing places even though the weather wasn't brillant. Feel stressed already now im home  Back to normality all ready. 

Becky- hey hun, so pleased you have your date 

Nic- hey hun, im very jealous of your hol to cyprus. I love it there too. So much to do and see and always lovely weather. Wow only 5 in front of you so shouldn't be too long then 

Vic- Well done on your weight loss. Bet your well and truly ready for follow up. Can't believe its come round so quick. We might be cycle buddies again of you start straight away  I start d/r on the 24th so not long now. Feeling really scared though and not very confident but hoping once I get started I'll feel better

Lizard- hey hun, hows you? Hope the recovery from your op isn't too bad  Loving the positive story 

Jelly- hows you hun?? Hope your settling into your new home 

Hows everyone else?? Has there been any scans??

AFM- Well starting d/r on 24th girls and feeling very mixed about it all. Mmm hoping i'll feel better once get gong

xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all well, haven't had chance to read all your recent posts yet, I'm off to catch up shortly...

Bump update for you - had my scan today, I'm 14 weeks, it's measuring at 8.5 cms and it was wriggling and stretching all through the scan. Due date is 16 October.  Finally feel confident enough to tell people and stop hiding ginormous bump...still hasn't sunk in yet though, just as surreal as its always been. Think we wanted and dreamt about this for so long it's not going to seem real overnight.

Hope everyone is ok and staying strong and positive...off to read all your posts  

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hello Ladies, how are we all doing?


Mrs M - so pleased you have finished the first trimester - I cant belive its gone so quick! (well, might not have done for you, lol!). I bet it feels fab to tell everyone.

Em - glad you have had a great hol and loads and loads and loads of love and luck for this week. I think the second time round you are bound to be more apprehensive, after all we know exactly what to expect and also know how much a BFN hurts. but there is no reason why it wont be a BFP for you this time hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Lizard - hope you have got your op sorted - sounds not good hun, hope you will be ok. its a lot to take on at the moment but good that you are getting it sorted before TX. 

Vic - hows the weightloss going - I'm still eating easter eggs!  did you decide what to do about your Dads birthday?

Becky how was your '12' week scan? hope all ok for you

Jelly, how are you chick? have got my first acupuncture appointment tomorrow with the new acupuncturist, will let you know how I get on.

Lily - how are you hun?

AFM, had a great weekend, went to a wedding on friday so have had a nice long weekend. was just leaving the house to go to the church when the phone rang, it was the hosp telling us we had reached the top of the NHS list! DH was already at the church as he was an usher so had to tell them we would ring back monday when we both had our diaries. we have to book in for the paperwork signing appointment (think there is a backlog for these) and then day 21, we get back on the rollercoaster. having been through a BFN I am amazed at how excited I feel about it. its like my brain has forgotten the pain, only a few months down the line. But like Em i'm a lot more apprehensive this time too, think thats only natural.  I'm als off to a different acupuncturist, hoping that will make a diference too.

lots of love and PMA to us all

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

MrsM- Congrats hun on 14wks. Wow that has gone quick. Hope your well

Beckyboo- hey hun 

Nic- hey hun, WOOHOO!!! Im so excited for you hunni. Cannot believe your at the top      . Thanks hun. Cant believe its d/r on tues  Your right hun were bound to be apprehensive but your right hun why shouldnt it be a bfp  Cant wait to here when your start date is 

Lizard- hey hun, hows you?

Vic- Hows you. Good luck for your appt this week. Hope you'll be starting with me 

Jelly- hey hun, hope your well?

Hope everyone else is well??

AFM- Well d/r begins tues and I am getting a little more excited but still nervous. Also my sis has just had her 12wk scan so thats been really hard. I feel awful for thinking that should have been me too having mine. We went out fri for her bday meal and all my family talked about was her baby which was so difficult but I soon snapped out of it. Im so so excited for her but worried how i'll react if I get another bfn  Mmmm not gona dwell on it and try my hardest just to be happy for her 100%

Love to all

Em xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi All

just a quick update, made our appt for 7th may so theoretically we could start on next AF, day 21 around 29th may. however we come back from hols on 28th may (1am!!) and on 29/30 I'm on  a residential course so I think its more sensible to start on June AF otherwise I would have to squeeze in my appt on 28th which might be a bit stressful. we also have to repeat our blood tests as since last TX there is a new blood test so although they normally use them if they were done within last 12 months, we have to do them again so  that wil probably mean its June AF. so there we go. EEEEEK! oh and also had first acupuncture session with new acupuncturist, wow, what a difference! I could feel my ovaries twanging during the session (going now to try and get things back on track prior to TX). she also did some lovely meditation/relaxation stuff, I enjoyed it whereas I didnt before.

Em, good luck for today, you'll have to explain to me what happens with a FET, i dont really get it! I know you DR, I get that bit, its the next bit I dont understand. Obvioulsy you dont need stims so what does the next bit do? I have everything crossed for you and remember, these lil' embies are good tough ones as they dont freeze em otherwise!

Vic, good luck with your appt this week, you will be joining the cycling again soon?

Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies!!!  

How is everyone?  

Wow, seems like everyone getting back on the good old journey again shortly! How exciting!!

Nic, bet you can't wait! I'm soooo pleased you got on so well with acupuncture! Been such a lifesaver for me, I might be a drama queen but seriously, it's just amazing. I love it!

Em, best of luck today!!! Thinking of you  

Huge cuddles to all you lovely ladies  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi everyone, its ages since i have been on here   

Em - just wanted to say hope d/r goes okay and wishing you all the luck in the world. fingers crossed for you hun x

Nic, exciting stuff hun not long now, scarey eh how quick it comes back round!  I decided to book the hol for dad's birthday if they book France and then if i can go, i'll go and if not then i won't.  Not going to worry about it so much, thanks fo ryour advice, sometimes i just get on a bit of a downer and feel like my life is run by ivf, as i am sure we all do, but decided not to stop doing things "just in case" i will arrange whatever and if i can't go then i hope it is for the best reason!!!!

Mrs M - wonderful news, i'd be shouting it from the rooftops!!! Really chuffed for you.

Hey Jelly and Lizard - how are you two??

AFM - appointment on thursday, can't wait, AF is due next week so    that i can start straight away!!! Can't believe it is that time again, it really has gone so quick since last treatment.  

Love to everyone and i will try and keep in touch a bit better now


----------



## Lizard39

So nice to hear from everyone  

Jelly - have you decided when to cycle next? How are you settling into your new pad?

Nic - woohoo...didn't take long to get to the top of the list. So pleased for you. By the sound of it, you are best waiting to June AF as going to be too much of a rush for you to start in May. 

Em - so when is ET? What is the process on FET? How any frosties have you got and how many are you going to have put back? glad you had a lovely holiday? You'll be joining your sister soon with a bump and just think how nice it will be having cousins so close together  

Vic - glad you booked the holiday with your Dad. Oh la la re your AF due next week & starting your FET! We might be cycling buddies again, depending what you do with a FET. So when would your FET actually be? How many frosties will you have put back?

Mrs M - yah glad you are feeling confident to start telling people....you should be showing you bump with pride now!  

Beckyboo - how did your 12/13 week scan go last week?

Lilly & Mrs Cabbage how are you doing?

ASM - OMG, we are now cycling again at next AF which is due end of next week! Surgery needs to be put on hold as its going to be major and if i had surgery now it would take me about 3months to recover (2 of which on crutches) and don't think starting ifv whilst on crutches is a good idea and i don't want to wait 4 months to start again, as means I'll be mid tx at my 40th - I don't think so! Either want to on apple juice with a bump growing or trolleyed on champagne not sniffing or injecting!  So, we then worked out when next 3 AF's are due and when EC/ET would be and what state the house renovation project will be in and actually cycling at next AF is the best option! I thought we'd be waiting for another couple of months before next cycle, but feels great that we are starting sooner, especially as we only have a 5% chance of conceiving naturally each month plus doesn't feel like we are waiting to start! So doing long protocol again and just upping menopur from 300 to 375 per day. Must shop around for cheaper drugs giving my dose, so if anyone has already done this would love to know who you found the cheapest!

Much love to all.   for us second timings to all have BFP   & glad all the bumps are growing nicely.

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Ooo Lizard so exciting for ya, looks like we might cycle together then cos AF due next week for me too!! Can't believe it can you, tis very exciting!! Don't blame you starting sooner, i would too!! Not sure about cheaper drugs tho, i am on nhs cos we get three goes where i am and as we are FET this time it is still only classed as one go. Lets hope its our last as well


----------



## Lizard39

Yah Vicstar   so when would FET actually be for you? Do you DR on day 21? Then what happens? Yes,    it's our last xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

And so it begins  

Lizard- hey hun, Im very excited for you starting again  Thanks hun you always know what to say to cheer me up. I have 2 frosties so if they both thaw im having both put back. Prob looking at et 1st week in June. A fet is actually as long as fresh cycle

Nic- that sounds sensible waiting for June af. Wow only five weeks or so though 

Jelly- Thanks hun  hope your well??

Vicstar- Yah, hope you do get to start next week as we will be cycle buddies 

Well d/r appt went well this morn apart from they hadnt booked me in for et with cervical dialation which was promised at follow up. Nurse said well we do mock et and if it goes well we dont do cervical dialation. Well I wasnt having that after that was the recommendaion from consultant to improve transfer. So I told nurse on last cycle the mock was fine and real et didnt go well and that I had a letter confirming the procedure. So shes now sorted it. Anyway drugs all collected ready to go.

First jab done tonight. It is a very different feeling this time round. Almost feels like its just part of daily life were as last time it was all new and nerve wracking. Hopefully this feeling will help with process.
Im d/r for 16 days then back for baseline on 11/05 and cervical dialation or on the 14/05 depends when clinic can do procedure. Then we start patches on 14/05 to thicken lining and then have progress scans to check thickness and when ready et is done. Sounds alot simpler than fresh but we will see 

Hope your well and the bump ladies are doing well 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

As far as I am aware Lizard, so AF due around 1st/2nd May and then hopefully 21 days later will start d/r.  Then not sure what happens, think i d/r for 2 to 3 weeks and then put on pill to thicken lining.  Just hoping my little smarties defrost well   .

Hey Rob, why you having cervical dilation?  I think i might ask about that tomorrow cos ET for me went okay last time but think they may have struggled a little bit at first.  I have had surgery on my cervix in the past ( a nice big fibroid removed a few years ago!!) and that has left scarring so think that made it a bit tricky.  Did they think it wolud be better for implantation?? Yay to cycle buddying again, crazy int it!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- My et was diffiult for some reason there was a bend in my cervix and there was lots of tension and messing around trying to get cathater in. Even though mu mock went smooth as. So the consultant said the cervical dialation will expand the cervix so its easier to get cathater in. So fingers crossed it works and our little snowbabies get in safely. Def ask about it as ive read articles on net saying into improves success rates by 25%. It is crazy were going again. Im just    we all get our bfps

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm sure we will all get there girles  
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hey ladies

Blimy! you lot are like buses! we all wait for next TX then 3 of you are having it at once, lol! Lizard you have got LOTS on with op, house etc, hope it all fits in.  I wont be far behind either, June sounds like so far away but as Em says, its only 5 weeks or so....

interesting about cervical dialation, I dont know anything about that, will ask about it though. I had a mock ET due to a previous Lletz procedure which can cause scarring on the cervix. at the last minute mock ET wasnt done by normal consultant as he was on an emergency delivery so had to be done by another consultant who is an IF consultant but who is a urologist so think he specialises in male issues. he faffed around for ages and couldnt get it in and he mentioned he had dilated my cervix - is this the same thing? dont know how he did it? anyway my normal consultant came back and bingo, did it in about 30 seconds. apparently I too have a bend in my cervix which they have to straighten (again, how?) and real ET was absolutely fine. but anything that can increase chances is helpful!

Can I also ask about FET counting as 'free' on your NHS cycles? I didnt know this. We are just about to have our one and only NHS cycle. so if we had a BFN but got frosties would the next FET cycle be free? Lets hope we dont get to that stage! its useful to know though.

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi girlies  
Bit nervous  today, going over in my head what i need to ask etc cos follow up is today, eek !!! AF due next week so fingers crossed will start then.

Nic i will double check about FET being counted in with the one cycle i have already had and will let you know later. I am almost certain it is but want to check.  Hopeflly hun you wont need it anyway  

OMG rob that is soooo quick!!!! Sounds so much easier and less stressful. Can't wait to hear how you are getting on

Morning to everyone else xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vicstar, best of luck for today   how exciting! let us know how it goes  

This thread is coming alive again   lovely  
Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Its lovely to hear from everybody daily 

Vic- thinking of you today hun . Yes it does sound a hell of lot less stressful. Im feeling alot more relaxed anyway this time round as know what to expect and not worrying constantly 

Nic-    yes we are like buses. I seem to think FET is classed as free too. Well not for me as we pay private all the way due to dh already having a child but im sure it is. Like Vic says you wont need it anyway   . 

Jelly- hey hun 

AFM- nothing to report really day 3 of d/r with 14 to go before baseline

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Totally agree Em, i love it now we are all back on good form!! 

Well ladies worry over, the follow up was really good, yay!   Can start as soon as AF arrives, so hurry up!! I have to ring on day one and then start d/r for about 14 days from day 21 as normal and then have baseline and blood test to check d/r.  Then tablets for approx. 14 days and then scan to check lining and then ET!! Easy as that!! One really good thing which we are really pleased about is they will only thaw one embie at a time and there is a 90% success rate of blasts thawing well.  I have 4 beauties in the freezer so as the doc said i will be able to have up to 4 FETs if they thaw ok.  Only having one put back cos they were really good quality, which TBH i am glad about cos i am really worried abot the risks of twin pregnancy.  

Nic FET is counted as part of one cycle!!!   

Hi to everyone else!!! Come on bring on the good news!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Vicstar, that's brill news!!! Omg, sooooo excited for you, excited for all of us  
Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

So tired just got in from day in London with work! But wanted o pop in, rad all the updates and say hi. Glad your appointment went well Vic.

Night all. Love Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- Fantastic news hun  we've only got two so we've made decision to have both thawed and put back if they survive. So excited for you hun. Let the countdown begin

Lizard- hey hun, hope your well

Jelly and Nic- hey girls 

3rd d/r and the injection was soooooooooo painful tonight  Dont whether its cause my skin got tougher from last time but ooch

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi everyone, its grim outside   having a really lazy day today, DH and dad-in-law are putting a new bath in whilst i lie on sofa and do absoltely nothing!!! Yay  

Hope everyone is okay?? Just thought id pop on to say hi.  Waiting for AF to arrive, have a bit of belly ache which is normal but no sign of it yet should be any day now tho.  

Hows d/r going Em? Not too sore i hope   

Speak soon xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope were all well??  

Vic- sounds lovely day for you  d/rs going fine so far. Had few tears this morn as went on ** and a friend of a friend had a pic of pos hpt 2-3wks   So silly I know. The jabs are fine now no more painful ones. Hope af comes today hun 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

very soggy greetings! well tomorrow's forecast is no rain and 17c, flipping typical I'm on a course all day tomorrow  

Vic, doing the   AF dance for you, hope it arrives soon! so excited for you and so good that you have great blasts, fantastic news. keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Em, hope DR going well for you. its so hard when you here about other people, I think 3 weeks is abit early to announce it on **, especially as you say she's a friend of a friend so is obviously telling all and sundry. maybe time for a ** friends cull!

hows everyone else doing, i like all the updates, even if its not fertility related! 

AFM, well I had ovulation pain this month! not sure its coincidence but did go to acupuncturist a couple of days before and given that it cost £40, I'm chosing to believe this is what helped. Have a had a bit of a stressful weekend, had my dad and his wife round. we have a strained relationship and I always find the visits hard work. DH laughs that he knows when to file his VAT return as we see my dad every 3 months, which is enough for me. am stressing that the next visit I will either be DR/stimming and we will be due to visit them (its a 2 hr drive so we go overnight), so worried about how I'm going to do my injections.  grrr!

lots of love and baby dust to us all

Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- Hey hun, lovely to hear from you. Hope youve destressed now  Family can be very stressful at times and dam hard work. Is it June af for you hun? D/r going ok. only one bruise so far and day 7 today  No side effects as yet. Its ridiculus people announcing it that early to the world. 

Vic- hope afs arrived 

Hope everyone else is well  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies 

So pleased to see you are staring again, some of you. Excited for you and sending you lots of love & hope  for you next cycles 

Difficult for me to get on here at the mo as im being made redundant, company has been sold and is relocating, bout 50 miles away so i cant get there im the only one leaving. anyway, the new bosses are in all the time at the mo so i can only sneak on at lunch. Gettign the net sorted at home though for when i finish work, prob june.

My bump has started to grow, i am actually showing now which is nice. 

Lots of love to you all, sorry for short post but just wanted to say i am thinking of you all. I can keep in touch on ** if that is any good to those that im not already in touch with off here, if anyone wants to add me just send me a message and i will give you my details. 

xxx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Hope we are all doing well, so excited for you all and hoping the AF s start soon! Back on the rollercoaster and hopefully all coming off with great news! 
Thinking of you all! Xxx 

Beckyboo, hey Hun, bad news  just what you needed eh! Hope all is well  xx 

Love to all xxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning all!!

Becky, really sorry to hear your news, that is just rubbish   Bet you are loving the "bump" though!!  

When do you start Nic?  Might we be cycle buds again??

AFM - well AF arrived yesterday and so rang the hospital and i start d/r on 22nd May, yippeeee back on the crazy train!!!! TBH feeling okay about it all this time and actually excited, more relaxed cos it is simpler this time and i think cos i know what to expect now. Got to keep the positive vibes going!!!!

Em, i agree i think it is way too early to announce on **. But hun it will be you soon i am sure of it   You can plaster it all over ** then!!!  

My neighbour brought me a bottle of wine round last night cos they have been doing a load of work in their house and can you believe it were using a power tool (hmm not sure what but it was bledy noisy) until 12.30am the other night!! Anyway i thought cheers very much i will enjoy that this weekend cos it will be a no no in two weeks time!!!! Going to enjoy the next couple of weeks of freedom   

Hope everyone else okay?? Big   and   to you all!!!xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Lily- lovely to hear from you. Hope your getting on well  

Vic- Yah for af     Wow countdown to D/R. Its a funny feeling 2nd time round. Much more relaxed but not as positive yet. Exciting times ahead 

Hope everyone else is well   

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Evening ladies,

How's everyone doing? Can't believe how much it's raining....just want some nice spring weather now!

Em - how's the injecting going...hoping not too sore. Feeling   I hope, if not I'll be having odds with you!  

Vic - enjoy that wine the next few weeks. Are you still going to Weightwatchers?  OMG.....starting DR on 22nd May....  for a BFP with your frosties   AF arrived for me yesterday too...so could have been cycling buddies....but afraid not.

Nic - Glad your enjoying accupuncture but sorry to hear about your dad & his wife. I know it's easier said than done...but could you pull a sickie for your next visit? We might be cycling buddies.....

Jelly - how's things? How you decided when to cycle again? 

Beckyboo - sorry to hear you're being made redundant. How are you feeling about it? so when is the 20 week scan...are you going to find out the sex?

Lily - nice to hear from you...how's your bump? Are you going to find out the sex at your next scan?

ASM - Alls well with me. AF started yesterday so in theory should have booked in for our fresh cycle today...however just don't feel ready for it - but not in a negative way, just can't describe it! So we are going to see how I feel at next AF! In the meantime, started back at Weightwatchers today as hadn't been for 2 months  Only need to lose  11 pounds to get BMI back to 25 (and feel really good about myself) so refocusing!  So Nic we might be cycling buddies after all!

Love to all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, 

Hope the injections and Dr going well, the rollercoaster back on! I tell ya it's still a rollercoaster 4 months into it lol!
Also for those not ready it's the right descion you got to feel right, it's emotional enough isn't it! 

All is well, not going to find out the sex, not had any of the screening tests done, just going the whole way with just enjoying and a surprise! 

Sorry short reply so tired but just thought I'd come on a catch up with what happening with you lovelies ! 

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey Lizard, you should only start again when you feel ready to anyway, def not to be rushed. Still a wwatcher but not been that good for last couple of weeks, i think cos i have been worried about follow up and crap weather etc!! Any excuse, lol... Back to it this sat tho for next 3-4 weeks reckon i could do 5 pounds and then should be at goal!!. Its a nightmare init, again i think with wwatchers you have to be ready!!! Good luck hun xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Evening ladies

Becky - what crap news, really sorry to hear about yr job, hope you can get the internet sorted soon so we dont miss you too much 

Vic - woo hoo!  you are officially back on the rollercoaster! keeping everything crossed and more for all us DR ladies. 

Lizard - dont blame you for waiting, if it doesnt feel right, then it isnt! I firmly believe that for those of us who are stimming again, our poor little ovaries need a rest before starting again! I know some clinics say you can go again straight away (mine included)and for a FET cycle then its totally different but I believe our bodies need some R&R first. 

Em, hows DR going, when's baseline, I've forgotten ! Feeling really positive for you, like Vic you have both got frosties which means top quality embies as they wouldnt freeze em otherwise. 

Lily - glad everythings going well for you hun, you say you are tired but I bet its nice to be tired for that reason 

Big hello's to Jelly, Mrs M, hpe you're all ok

AFM, nothing to report, got our appt to sign the paperwork next week, theoretically could start on next AF, day 21 would be end of May however coincides with a holiday and a residential course, I think it would stress me out and I dont want to put pressure on myself so have decided in my head that it will be June AF so day 21 will be end of June. we've also got to repeat some blood tests as since we last had them done there is a new Hep B test so unlikely we would get all of that done before end of may as we go on holiday on 16th may. well, I say we go on hols but we have just found out tonight that DH's uncle has died, he has had cancer for some time but it caught us all unawares really. DH is worrying that the funeral might be whilst we are on holiday but just told him we have to go to the funeral and sod the holiday.

sorry I've nothing postive to report, hope you ladies have better news!

Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, so sorry to hear your sad news, sending you big hugs  
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic, sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Robinson84

Hi ladies 

Nic- sending you big    for your sad news. 

Lizard- im with the others you def have to be ready for it before starting again as its just so emotionally, physically and psychologically draining. With you on the loosing weight too. I cant fit into my jeans at all which indicates need to loose at least 7Ibs 

Vic- Loving your excuses for not dieting  I have the same ones 

Jelly- hey hun, hope your well?

Beckyboo and Lily- Hope your both well and bumps are progressing well

AFM- Bseline a week today and well and truly ready to move on. Ive been alot more moody and snappy with D/R this time but no other side effects thankfully. Poor dh. Jabs are going ok got a few bruises but getting used to it again. Afs here and has been all week but just very light so thats ok. Got to ring clinic on wed/thurs for time to go in on Fri for mock transfer procedure and baseline. They did say if there really busy it may be monday but im gona push for the fri. 

Anyway I feel well and truly pooped this week and am very very glad its friday. Been really busy at work and out most nights. Ready to just chill tonight. Then ive booked a tank experience for dh and dss tomorrow as suprise so looking forward to that 

Hope you all have lovely weekend

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, just realised.... we still need a new name  

Nic - i am so sorry to hear your news hun  

Em - hey hun   Sorry your suffering a bit more on this cycle  not long now till scan, will soon be here hun   Have a nice night relaxing, tank experience sounds fun  

Lizard - Hi hun, hope youre ok, good idea to wait until you are ready, that must make all the difference   good luck on the weight loss, your doind really well.

Vic -  hi hun hope your ok, good tluck on the weight loss too  

Hi to everyone else, sorry to anyone i missed 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya ladies,

Been a bit naughty and done a cycle without no one knowing... Just felt right,
Anyhow... OTD today and it's a bfp.  
Taking one day at a time, terrified!

So for all you ladies embarking on tx nr2 - IT CAN AND WILL WORK!  
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- MASSIVE CONGRATS HUN YOU NAUGHTY GIRL  Wishing you lots of luck hun and hope you can keep sane until scan. Cannot believe you managed to keep it secret  You've really cheered me up hun and im sure you've given us all hope it can work xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly27

Jelly massive congrats! Glad u were strong to do it in secret if that's what you needed! So pleased for you!  

  

Hi to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG jelly - that a such wonderful news   congratulations to you. We are all here to support each other but at the end of the day this is your ifv journey & you have to do what was right for you...and it clearly paid off!   I must admit I have been contemplated not telling any friends or my M&D about IFV # 2 so understand where you are coming.

Hello to everyone else. Hope you all have wonderful relaxing w/e.

Much love Lizard xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

JELLY!!!!!!!!! WOW WOW WOW!!!! I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO over the moon for you and dp. oh so pleased for you hun, you deserve it so much. wish I could give you a massive hug but you will have to make do with this instead  

you have given me something to smile about after yesterday, so thank you xxx


----------



## Lizard39

You have definitely put a smile on my face Jelly...infact going to have a glass of sparkly to celebrate and i'll raise a toast to the 'First Timers' & the friendship we have made the past 6 months


----------



## Jelly.B

Thank you all for all your messages  
I'm very very sorry if I have 'upset'  anyone by keeping it to myself but in my heart it felt right. Was something I had to go thru on my own. Didn't feel excited about cycle nr 2, perhaps in a way made me feel a bit guilty I guess, surely we should be excited, have butterflies, like the first time... But maybe sometimes some of us dont feel exactly like it again. But I'm hoping if anything, news like this will help you all along, get that excitement back if any lack of it, prob one thing I wish I had had looking back now.....  

I didn't tell anyone, no friends, not even family, we all do what works for each and one of us. Remember, it's all about you! 

Had short protocol, 2 embies transferred, both with assisted hatching, and do believe that helped it/them implant easier. 

Thanks again ladies
Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - you certainly haven't upset me, genuinely delighted for you   what's assisted hatching and why did they do that ? Knowledge is power this game, so if you can explain why they did it that would be great! 

Em - less than a week til baseline...yah!

Beckyboo - hope you've got broadband sorted at home now  

Vic - keep going on WW for next few weeks as know you'll feel better when you start DR in afew weeks. Don't forget to leave some points for the wine tonight though!  

Lily - Have you had to buy any maternity clothes yet? 

Nic - what date do you think you'll be starting DR? Depending if AF is 'playing game' this month I should be starting on or around 18 June.

AFM - all good. So glad we aren't cycling this months no way ready, but actually feel confident about starting at next AF. Looking forward to a relaxing weekend and afew glasses of wine. Off to the gym now as seeing friends tonight and we're having a curry! 

Enjoy the weekend.

Lizard xxx

For the benefit of those cycling again....i popped into a high end health food shop yesterday and had a lovely chat with the owner who knew her stuff. Bought different his & her conception pills, really good omega 3 oil (as I really can't stand oily fish which she said was amazing for you), lots of seeds for snacking on or going on salads and she said try to avoid sugary snacks and change to savoury ones like homous & oatcakes or carrots/celery. She said something about it takes insulin to break down the sugary food and insulin upsets the balance of your hormones & when TTC naturally or assisted you want stable hormones! She also said eat lots of protein like chicken & turkey.


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, funny you should mention sugary snacks as i have alo read and heard that, was one of the things I did this time in the 2ww. Did treat myself a little at weekends, but stayed away from it as much as poss. I do not know if I have an issue with immunes but just thought I try it... I used to take extra vitamin c, didn't this time as was told IF immunes issues then vit c can trigger it. 

We went with assisted hatching this time around simply because we just wanted to try something different. This wasn't something that was 'offered to me or mentioned' by the embryologist. Apparently on both cycles she thought my eggs, embrios was good and bouncy, but after reading up on it, the more it made sense to try it. This can be offered when they think that maybe the outer layer (the zona )of the embrio might be 'too thick or hard'. If embrio is too tough it could fail to implant because it's unable to 'hatch' out of its shell.

They make a hole in the 'zona', outer layer, to help it along, to help it hatch easier for implantation to accur.

Does that make sense?? Lol, I'm rubbish at explaining things!

This procedure cost a bit extra, but I really think it was worth it in my case. I don't know if implantation was my issue last time, maybe I was simply unlucky, easy to read into things isn't it, but I bleed 4 days before OTD on my last cycle, which to me indicated it failed to implant..... Every little helps  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Ladies, please don't think I'm trying to talk you all into assisted hatching. This was something that felt right for me. As with anything, there is always risks involved. this procedure 'could' damage the embryo also.

Xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Jelly OMG i am soooooooo happy for you, your news has made my weekend!! Congrats hun, you should do what is right for you and if it felt right to keep it quiet then that is how it should be.    

Only nipping on very quickly to say to everyone and hope everyone is enjoying the bank hol weekend!!! Love to you all and i will catch up properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

just had to read the posts again cos I couldnt remember what had been happening other than Jelly's BFP which kind of stuck in my memory!!!! aw Jelly has it sunk in yet? you have now got the 4ww or whenever it is to your first scan, the waiting never ends!!

we had our paperwork signing appointment today. had loads of questions cos (a) the nurses are more friendly and approachable than the consultants (b) follow up was only 2 weeks after BFN and I was not in a good place so hadnt really thought about a lot of things. anyway we are good to go with June AF so day 21 will be the end of June, not counting exactly when as got 2 AF's to start yet and they are slightly unpredictable at the mo. so lizard, I will be about 10-14 days behind you. have been debating whether to join a cycle buddy thread. TBH the last one got a bit unmanageable fo me and stressed me out. it was fine initially, then as soon as we all got into EC/ET/OTD I couldnt keep up with the personals but felt like I should as people had done them for me. I also didnt feel like I got to know many people as  couldnt remember everyone (got a bd memory at the best of times. think I prefer i on here 

the nurse was really positive, last time she said we got a decent number of eggs, the eggs were good quality, fertilisation (4/9) she said was good (I thought bad but hey ho) but they are doing ICSI this time  to improve fertilisation and because of my age and response last time I wont have to worry about OHSS (not sure that reassured me though!!!). She also said that we would have to be very lucky for it to work 1st time and that your first cycle really is a 'diagnostic' cycle. 

Like Jelly said, just not feeling very positive, think I've had the positivity knocked out of me. I think its a natural reaction, I'm the sort of person that doesnt count on anything until it happens, I always think if you keep your expectations low you wont be disappointed! Anyway you cant make an omelette without breaking eggs so gotta get back out there and crack those eggs!

Lots of love to us all

nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, love your email, you sound positive and thats a great sign, crack some eggs, giggle  
All sounds really good re follow up, roll on June af and day 21!  

Hello to all you lovely ladies, hope you all had a good weekend, despite the weather
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

You ladies all do make me smile!  

Get cracking those eggs Nic....though think I'd prefer to be baking a cake with mine rather than making an omelette!  

How's your DR going Em? And Vic when do you start (sorry I've forgotten)!

Jelly - when's your first scan date? 

Bumps...hope your growing nicely and having to buy new maternity clothes now you can't squeeze into your normal clothes!

Much love lizard xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Jelly- Still    about your BFP

Nic- Yah for appointment and all sounds positive for you  Ive joined a cycle thread but im already failing to keep up so think i'll be posting less often as like you say feel quilty  Really loving the idea of cracking some eggs 

Lizard- Hey hun, D/rs not too bad but having more side effects than last time  Hot flushes, headaches and very grumpy  When are you going again? I can't wait to start patches to lift these symptoms

Vic- Hey hun, hows you?

Hope everyone else is well   

xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hey lovely ladies, how're you all doing?

Congrats Jelly! fab news


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

gatecrashing to say

 Jelly on your BFP

 for ladies in treatment   its your time coming up

Donna Marie


----------



## Lizard39

You are more than welcome to gate crash Donna Marie. Hope you are well & thank you for being such a fab moderatr for us.

Hey MrsM - lovely to hear from you.

Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi lovely ladies   

Is it sinking in yet Jelly, i am sooo pleased for you.  

Nic, love your post.  Really chuffed for you that you can start soon.  Yay to the good eggs    I don't think i am going to join another forum, i enjoy this one, i feel i have made friends and tbh i can't keep up either!!!! I found it too much to handle last time round.  I think i will keep it to a minimum this time, just you lovely ladies!!!  

Hey Lizard, i start d/r on 22nd May!! Not long now..... when do you start hun?

Hey Em - hows the d/r going, you should be starting with lining soon??

Hey to everyone else and all you lovely bumps!!

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Ditto Vic & Nic - I'm just sticking to this thread and the Oxford Fertility Unit thread as couldn't keep up on a cycling buddies one either! 

Vic - my AF is due around 28 May so means I'll start DR about 18 June & EC last week in July - thats I'd AF turns up on time! 

Em- only a coupe of more days til your baseline & no more DRing! Hope you are having a better week than last. 

Jelly - think I mentioned earlier, I was thinking of not telling my family or couple of friends about IFV #2. How did you manage to keep it a secret? What did you say if your folks asked if you are going to go again? Have you told your family yet or are you waiting til your scans?

Mrs M - llswell thanks & you?

Beckyboo - hope the whole job/redundancy isn't too stressful for you and the bump  

Just got back from the 'inclusive free counselling session' as part of my last cycle. Now, I must say I was somewhat skeptical, but though 'in for a penny in for a pound' it's free and I've got nothing to loose by going! Came away feeling really good & positive and learnt afew things too! Don't feel the need to pay for more sessions, but I would really recommend going to a session if it's included in your 'clinics IFV package'. 

Now....I'm seriously getting fed up with this rain  

Love to all

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi lizard, ppl did ak me, inc fam but I just said I was waiting for a bit, and that was it really.. They just left me too it. I did feel. Bit bad at times but also felt right, think me and man just had to focus on 'us' without world getting involved.
I haven't told anyone yet, (apart from you gus here) not even fam! Hoping all will be ok till 7 week scan, then maybe tell close fam only. One day at a time, had a few scares so far.
Sounds like session went well for you   that's brill. It's amazing sometimes how much better you can feel after just talking to someone on the 'outside' think makes you open up more. Good for you.

Hello to all you lovely ladies   and thanks again for all your best wishes, you all are truly one of a kind! WE WILL ALL GET THERE!  
Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly, I'm really honored that you have shared your news with us, I feel really pleased that you felt able to tell us your amazing news. 

forgot to say yesterday the nurse said there was some new research which said that Vit D helps infertility, she couldnt unfortunately tell me what dose was best! I've checked pregnacare and they give you 15micrograms which is 300% of your RDA but of course not sure whether we need a higher dose - will post again if I find anything out. the NHS website tells you all about the study but doesnt say what dose (helpful!) sunshine helps develop vitD so hoping our hol does the trick, you know all those REALLY annoying comments 'just relax and it will happen', 'have a holiday to take your mind off it' well bloody hell maybe they were right!!!

Just wanted to say, in case I forget before I go on hols next week, good luck to Lizard & Vic for starting DR, and good luck to you EM, not sure what happenens exactly but you might be PUPO by the time I get back?


Lots of love to us all

Nicx


----------



## Lizard39

The sun is shining ladies, have a lovely weekend  . Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

It's lovely  
Happy weekend
Xxxx


----------



## vicstar

How are we all ladies??   

Nic - have a fantastic holiday, you need it chuck, relax and enjoy!!! Soak up some Vit D!!

Hey Jelly, how are you doing? When is your scan, bet ya can't wait!!! 

Em - how d/r going? are you d/regged yet?   

Hmmm Lizard, i love humous and all that kind of food.  Might have to start having that for lunch.  I do eat a lot more fruit now though than i used to do cos with the new ww pro system its free!!!! 

Love to everyone x  x


----------



## Jelly.B

Vicstar, how are you my lovely? When do you start again? All very exciting! Some of you will be quite close together yeah....  
Xxxxxx

Hope everyone enjoyed the sun at the weekend, was lovely
Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Lizard-    I wish there was no more d/reg. Got to continue with the bureslin til they tell you to stop like on normal cycle, Boo! Glad you enjoyed your counselling. If it helps thats brillant. I've prob asked this but when is d/r for you hun?

Vic- Hey hun, im good thanks. Yep all d/regged. Start patches on Fri. Are you excited about starting again? Hows ww going?

Jelly-   Looking forward to hearing about your scan

Nic- Hope your having an amazing hol. You wont miss much hun. Wont be PUPO til beginning of June 

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

just popping on to say hello and goodbye before my hols tomorrow. I cant wait, I intend on sitting on a sunlounger and dribbling for the whole duration!

Good luck to Lizard, Vic & Em for TX, lots of love to everyone else

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, have a lovely hols, you lucky thing   enjoy it to the max! 
Can't wait for mine, roll on 13th June! Lol
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ooh jelly where are you going? have a fab time! xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Going to Greece for a week, can't wait, need sun lol 

Have a lovely time Hun, soak up some vit d  
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies, just a quickie, hope you are all well, thinking of you all

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies, hope everyone well

Becky, i love your scan pic, how is everything going?

Jelly and Nic, you lucky ladies, wish i had a holiday booked.  Trouble is my dh's work is very seasonal and i already had my summer holiday last december!!! Hope you both have fabulous times and soak up plenty of rays!! 

Hey Rob, you start patches tomorrow, good luck hun thinking of you.  Are they like HRT? I am feeling quite anxious at the moment and i think its cos i know i start next week and i just want it to be next week and get back on it.  Get up every morning and feel a bit nervy and on edge. I think it is just the wait that does that to you.  At least when on d/r i feel like i will be doing somet   !  Haha lost a stone at weight watchers and just thought what was the point in that then    cos now about to start again!! 

Hey Lizard, hows it going with you?

x


----------



## Jelly.B

Vicstar,great job re weight loss!! If anything it makes you feel better yeah   wish I had been a bit more careful between cycles! Eekkkk......
Can't believe you starting next week!!! EXCITING!!!  


Hello to everyone, weekend soon  
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey vic  

Thanks  everything is good thanks, time is flying, bump is growing. Finishing work tomorrow, dreading it, gonna need lots of tissues lol. Off to the job centre monday, ooh the joys !!

WEll done on the weight loss hun thats really good !! GOod luck next week  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG Bekyboo, that's come around so quickly! I hope work won't be too sad or hard tomorrow and I wish you the best of luck for Monday. New start  
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun, yeah they originally told me it would be mid june, but informed me on friday last week that it would be friday this week !! got offered an insult of a package which i argued, managed to get a bit more. Been a bit of a stressful week sorting it but its all signed & sorted now, just gotta wait for my money lol.

Yes new start, exciting start 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, what a nightmare for you!  
Glad you managed to get some more in the end tho. The world of redundancy can be awful, been there. Just so hard saying goodbye to ppl that has become part of your world, that you spend more time with then your own hubby or fam lol.
You will be ok tho Hun, just know it  
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah the new owners have really showed their true colours ! Will be glad to go, dont envy my colleagues that are staying. Im off to much better things. Just gotta get through tomorrow, will be hard, 10 yrs of my life... Anyway, enough about that, im welling up thinking about it lol  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, will be thinking of you tomorrow  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks 

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey girls

Nic- thinking of you on your hols and hope your enjoying it 

Vic-   I felt exactly the same before I started tx again. Had butterflies in my tummy everyday. Its just so scary expecially when you've been through it before and know what can happen at the end. It will pass and once you start d/r you'll soon get back into ivf mode  Well done on a stone

Jelly- hey hun, hows you?

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Robinson, how are you doing Hun? Any side affects yet? Hope you well.
I'm ok thanks, keep having brown discharge here and there, soz tmi, so making my head go all loopy lol. What will be will be. 

Hello to all you lovely ladies  
Weekend time  
Xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning girlies, thanks re weight loss but in last couple of days not been good at all, can't stop eating toast (WTF!!) proper hungry for stodge   

Have you got you first scan booked yet Jelly? Loads of people i know who got pg naturally had icky discharge for a bit in early pg, i think it is quite normal. Sooo excited to hear about your first scan!!   

Thinking of you today Becky, big hugs   

Ooo Rob, patches today hun, eek it really is happening now!!   

Hope everyone else okay xx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- hey hun, im good thanks. Just carrying on as normal really. Just had hot flushes with d/r but hoping they'll subside now im on patches  Vics right discharge is normal but it must be soooooo scary. I just know you'll be fine and cant wait to see that scan pic 

Vic- hey hun, I always want stodge at some point in month. I always say its our bodies way of telling us what we need  Yeah patches today 

Beckyboo-    hope your last days ok

AFM- Well first patch applied by dh this morn. Dont feel any different as yet but not expecting to yet  I think time will start going very fast now

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, bread yum yum lol. Don't beat yourself up about it Hun, we are allowed to have those days. You doing so well   

Robinson, hot flashes are horrid aren't they lol. 
Patches......?? Whats this? Hehe I must be losing it lol
Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Vic - think you are allowed afew days of eating stodgy to celebrate the weight lose....just don't let it go into a week or two & ruin all your good work! 

Em - ohhhh...patches! Those are new for you- where are you sticking them? How are you getting on with your sister?   Hope her pregnancy is going well.

Jelly - I'm sure it's completely normal & try not to worry about it. Can't wait to hear all about ur scan & if it's 1 or 2 heartbeats  

Beckyboo - sending you lots of love &    today as sure it will be tough.

Nic - hope you are having a lovely holiday.

Nothing to report from me. All good & looking forward to the weekend!

Lots of love

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Hey hun, glad your ok  When do you start d/r? Cant remember  Yeah patches are all new. There to thicken up linning ready for our frosties  There being stuck on legs on alternate days. So every 48hrs. Getting on really well with my sis thanks but we are very close and always have been. Im actually really excited for her and looking forward to having a neice or nephew I can see everyday and be part of its life  She has little bump now  and is due week after beckyboo

Jelly- Mmmm yes hot flushes are awful especially at work when with clients  Lol patches are for linning hun. Hope they do the trick

xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Never heard of the patches, but sounds brill and super easy  
Getting very excited for all you girls!!!      

Thanks for comments girls, you are all such superstars   sure you right but just feel like I haven't been able to enjoy this pregnancy as of yet, such a shame really. Hope it ll changes next Friday when I ave my scan  

Tonight I'm being naughty and having Chinese! After all, it is the weekend. Been pretty good all week,salad and veggies all around  

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend planned  
Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend. Cannot believe its over again 

Had lovely weekend. Had sis round for tea and catch up fri. Full house clean sat then went for dinner and circus last night  Then been to York today to take my uni books back and meet a friend for lunch. The best bit is IVE FINALLY FINISHED MY ESSAY   Phew no more uni work ever  Feeling very pleased I got it finished and just hoping I pass

Dont feel any different on patches as yet but I havnt had any hot flushes for few days so must be doing something 

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies

Ooo Rob its such a good feeling when you finish college/uni work.  You can now concentrate on everything else and relax. Hope its going well, at least you haven't had any flushes, they are horrid.  When is your first lining scan??

Hope everyone else is okay?  Loving this sunny weather, makes me feel so much better!!


----------



## Lizard39

Em - under NO CIRCUMSTANCES CAN YOU POST 'Cannot believe its all over again' my heart sank for a split second when reading that until I realised you where talking about the w/e. Well done on finishing your course...when do you find out the results? Will be a double whammy celebration of you   this summer.

Vic - Hope you're feeling nice a positive to start DR this week   I know it's easier said than done but try to carry on as normal...that's what I'm hoping to do next time around

Jelly - how was the Chinese? Can't wait to hear about your scan on Friday  

Nc - are you back from hols yet? Hpe you had a lovely relaxing time.

Beckyboo - Come on...get that broadband sorted so we can hear how you are doing!

AFM - all well nothing major to report. Trying a new accupuncturist tomorrow night so will let you know how I get on. AF due any day between this coming Friday & next Tues (well based on how much it's varied since last tx) and then I'll be booking in for our next fresh cycle. I'm really hoping AF doesn't show up til at least Monday  as we have our wedding anniversary celebrations  and i want to enjoy the day with hubby and drinking afew glasses of champagne before starting to DR 21 days after AF!

Love to al

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies,

What a day!..... All weekend I have had brown discharge followed by a bleed this morning  
Spent most morning and day at a&e. So so stressful. Blood tests and urinetest shows pregnancy, however urine def had blood in it. After so many hours they still couldn't fit me in for a scan till tomoz morning!! Shocking really! 
Ivf clinic to the rescue, managed to fit me in for a scan so of we went. scan showed one healthy strong heartbeat   could hear it, see it...
Cried cried cried......
it's very very early days, so I'm taking it easy for now. So vey scared! Doesn't matter how many ppl say 'its normal, it happens, it will be ok' because when it happens to you, your world falls apart  
Such a shame as haven't been able to really enjoy this pregnancy as of yet,such worries....
Def need my positive hat back on!
Scan fri has now been cancelled as had it today, I'm 6wks5days. Next scan on the 1st.

Hope all you ladies are well, thinking of you all
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Jelly. Sending you lots of love &   You are normally our VERY positive pumpkin, and although I have never been in your situation I can fully understand how you are feeling as this pregnancy is your hopes and dreams for the future. Your comment about ' Doesn't matter how many ppl say 'its normal, it happens, it will be ok' because when it happens to you, your world falls apart' is so right.  

I'm so glad your clinic managed to do your scan today, seeing & hearing the heart beat must given you some comfort, i'm just sorry it wasn't under more exciting circumstances. So put your feet up, let your DH take care of you & rest. 

Sending lots of   &   to jelly but also to everyone else.

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Aw jelly ur post has brought a tear to my eye want to give u bug hug. Amazing and fantastic news tho on hearing heartbeat i am soooo pleased for u. I know its easier said than done i ave bin there and nobody knows how u feel but u, like lizard says it does tear ur world apart. Take it easy now hun feet up & rest. LOTS OF IT!!!! do they know what the bleed was? X

Hey lizard, feeling bit nervous tonight i think cos i know whats coming... But onwards n upwards bring On the d/r again!!!  Not long for u now!!! R u doing anything special for anni??


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girls, hate writing a 'down post' as normally not like me lol  
Doc doesn't seem that worried about the bleed... Just said some ppl just do. He couldn't see where it came from or anything.... Guess I just sit, wait and pray now....  
I just seem to be very sensitive below... Bleed thru both my egg collections, fainted, breathing issues... Now this... My body just don't seem to be strong enough for ivf and all drugs. My ovaries still ever so sore!
Doc was happy with heart beat and size so... You just never know hey...
I feel worse then I did on 2ww lol. Constant knicker watching for sure! Was asking loads of questions in there, and my doc looked at me and told me to stay away from google lol. What am I like!

Anyway, enough about me!!

Very excited for all of you and new beginnings of your journeys  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly-    It must be so frightening for you and im in total agreement it doesnt matter what anyone else says its your experience . Im sooooooooo pleased you got your scan and saw that heartbeat  Must have been amazing. Hope you get your       back hun. Have lots of rest and hope dh is looking after you 

Lizard-    I promise I wont write that again hun. Not sure when I'll get results prob not for few weeks or so. Ooo are you doing anything nice for anniversary? Hope af stays at bay so you can have a few drinks 

Vic- Hey hun, Good luck for D/Reg. Whens first jab? First scan is week today hun 

Nic- Hope your well hun?

AFM- another busy day. Looking forward to a relaxing weekend 

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine....it's simply gorgeous isn't it. Very good for PMA and IFV I feel! 

Special message to Jelly - how's things going?

So...I had accupuncture last night with my new lady. She did some different stuff compared with the accupuncturist I saw for my last cycle. The new one seemed a lot more switched on re fertility & has even gave me a chart to fill in re daily temperature, CM etc so she gets a better feel for my body. She stuck aload of needles in me & left me for 10-15 mins then came back, took them out and then stuck a lot more in - but put them in and immediately took them out - one inparticular I found very overwhelming in a positive way! Now I don't know if it's a coincidence & not sure it's it a good thing or a bad thing, but my tummy was aching last night and today. I'm on day 24 of my cycle and it could just be AF starting to come as she has been somewhat unreliable since IFV ranging from days 25 to 31. Wow...that was a long way around saying 'I liked my new accupuncturist!'

Love to all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies.
I am loving the sun!! Hot hot hot!  

Lizard, acupuncture lady sounds fantastic! So glad you found someone you comfy with. I swear by it!i still see mine weekly, partly because of my bleeding, but also to keep me calm lol.
Em, how's the patches going? Hope you well
Vic, how are you darling? D/r stage good so far?
Bekyboo, hope you well.
Nic, hope you enjoying your hols! Jealous!
Xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Jelly- glad to see your        back

Lizard- glad you've found a good accupuncturist 

Sorry for negative post before hand 

Well Ive been really starting to feel positive again until I came home yesterday. I got home and DH announced his brother had got his girlfriend of 3mths pregnant by accident  Shes 8wks. I just burst into    . One because in this day and age accidents dont happen especially for a trainee midwife, two because I was angry with myself for not being happy for them and three because everyone elses life seems to be moving forward in our family  Will I always be auntie Emma and never Mummy. All last night and today ive not been myself and I hate it. Need to snap out of it . I just feel like its never going to be our turn. ARRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


SORRY

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh em, sending you loads of  
We all know the feeling! We all been there  
BUT it WILL be you soon!!!!!  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Em - I want to give you a really big hug. I so know how you are feeling. Life is really cruel sometimes & our TTC journeys are actually pretty rubbish. I quite often think how can my hubby & i love each other so much yet cannot make our baby we already love so much naturally. No words I say are going to make you feel better, but try to focus on just you and your DH, look after yourself, be kind to yourself and if you have some bad days that is ok, as long as it doesn't stop that PMA I need from you for the FET as your snowbaby needs you to be feeling good & positive ready to receive him/her and look after for 9 months. 

Jelly - how are you today? Bleeding stopped I hope.

Love to all.

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly and Lizard- Thankyou so much for your kind words   You always know the right things to say to make me feel better. I'll be back on Monday with my PMA       . 

Hope you all have fab weekend as the weather is forecast to be HOT HOT HOT

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, hi petal.... I have bad days and ok days.... Really trying my best to block it out but very hard.
Em, you will be ok, one day at a time right. I felt really upset when my sister told me a few months back that she and her fella was going to start trying for their THIRD child! And we are talking about a very fertile lady here! Both pregnancy happened within months. Yet again I thought she was going to be pregnant before me. I felt horrid for feeling the way I did, all jealous, but just couldn't help it. Just so unfair..... But look where I am now. My sister knows about me being pregnant, only one in fam that knows so far, waiting to tell the rest till all calmed down with me and I have had another hopefully good scan......anyway, spoke to her today, and she told ME that although she is happy for me, us, she is sad that it's not her!! She's only been trying for two, three months!!! Suppose what I'm saying is that there will always be someone that feels that jealousy for another, no matter what situation, perfectly normal......keep your chin up, your time is soon here and that baby will be a very special little one xxxxx

Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- thanks hun. Its so nice to know its natural and im not the only one who gets jealous and then feels so awful. Hope your holding up ok hun. Been thinking of you and checking on here to see how you were   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't worry about me Hun, I will be ok no matter what   but thank you  
Concentrate on yourself Hun, it's all about you   at times like this you simply can just be selfish   if not now, when can you hey.... 

Nite nite ladies
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Drats..... Get the feeling AF is going to show up  whereas I really wanted her to stay away til Monday so we can enjoy our first year wedding anniversary before starting DR! The only positive being if AF arrives today or tmrw its a shorter DR by about 5 or 6 days due to how my clinic books things in! Think I might be suggesting to DH we celebrate early so can enjoy some wine & fizz especially as we are going to lovely restaurant - fingers crossed we can get a table a week earlier! 

DH said the nicest thing this morning 'said he had a wierd feeling that we wouldn't be needing ifv' - bless I do love him. Didn't want to spoil the mood by telling him I had AF cramps & abit of brown CM last night!

Hello to everyone. Hope you have a lovely weekend! 

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, bless your hubby   what a sweet thing to say.
If its af showing, then hope you can celebrate your anniversary a bit earlier... Or, will a few drinks while d/r really make that much difference  

Wow, it's hot today ladies
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning ladies, 

Well AF has just showed up, so IFV #2 here we come! Means everything has been bought forward a week due to clinics booking in schedule! Good news is that I will only be DRing for 2wks 3days till baseline whereas if AF had of arrived tomorrow it would have been 3weeks & 2days!  I feel really naughty as we aren't telling anyone about this cycle...wel apart from you lovely ladies! So if all goes to plan EC will be week commencing 16 July! 

Hope you are all ok.

Much love Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, how exciting!!! And you must be so pleased re d/r time! Don't blame you for not telling ppl, as you know I did the same. Just felt right for us. 
What will you do re anniversary?  

I have only told my sis, as you know, re us being  pregnant, we are being really careful as of bleeding, however, just found out that she told our mum last night....    so upsetting as would have been nice if news for ONCE could have come from us! Esp news like this! Esp when she also knows we wanted to wait till we have had our second scan......I'm upset and super angry all wrapped up in one!
Soz, moan over!

Enjoy the sunshine ladies
Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

what a lovely day 

lizard-     ivf 2 here you come. very excited for you hun. Cant believe its come round so quickly. Excellent news about less d/reg time

Jelly- im so sorry hun   i would be very very angry if i was in your posistion especially when your sis knows how much it means to you and the journey you,ve taken to get there. Hope your ok

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies!!  

Lizard that is fantastic news, yay for af!!! I d/r for about the same amount of time. What date do u start??

Jelly i would be fuming if that was me, it is such a special time and it shud only be your choice who and when to tell. Big hugs hun xx

Robinson is it your lining scan soon??

In bed now wiped out, got really burnt tiday by accident so as well as hot flushes i now feel like a burnt chicken!!!! Not a good!

Nite nite xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi All

What a lovely weekend 

Vic- im sure you are not the only one looking abit red today my dh included in that  Hows D/reg going?

Hope everyone else is wekk 

AFM- linning scan today so will see whats happening

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em,best of luck at scan   come on lining  
Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello everyone! 

Em - hope the scan went ok today. Do you know when FET will be yet? How many Frosties will have thawed/put back?

Vic - how are you finding DRing this time around in the heat?

Jelly - it was sad reading your post re your sister telling ur mum. I can only imagine how angry you were but try to concentrate of you & your baby & your scan on Friday.

Nic - are you back from hols yet? Hope you had a relaxing time.

Afm - spoke to clinic today & all set to start DR on Fri 15 June! Feeling very calm about it at the moment!

Love to all

Lizard xx

Nic -


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, roll on 15th June!!!  I go on hols for a week on the 13th so we can do the count down together  

I have such good feelings for all of you ladies   can feel it in my bones  

Em, can't wait to hear re scan  

Vic, how are the burnt bits?! Naughty, be careful out there  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

I'm baaaaaaaaaack!

had an AMAZING holiday, bloody typical its a heatwave here though! just been reading through the posts so need to do some personals:-

i'll start with Jelly - massive, massive   to you my darling, I've had a little cry for you, my heart was in my mouth just reading your news over the past week. I think having IVF knocks the natural optimism out of us all, I'm not surprised you were feeling so scared. so glad that there doesnt seem to be anything serious going on, keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you  , hope your holiday will give you some much needed relaxation

Em - woo hoo, you've started stimms! hope the scan went well today. not long now till your little snowbabies wil be back where they belong. seems to have gone quick? (or maybe not for you, lol!).

Vic - congrats on your weight loss, at least you can aford to put a bit back on with TX now! good luck for DR, you will be doing the same as Em with the patches for stimms?

Becky - hope all went well with your last day, good luck hun, from what you say its sounds like you are escaping at the right time.

Lizard - Fab news about AF (well, you know what I mean, the timing worked out well), really glad to hear about your new accupuncturist, I also had the same experience, when I walked out I could definately tell that something had happened to my body. 

How's everybody else? all ok I hope.

AFM I've just had the most incredible holiday ever. Not sure how to say this so just going to blurt it out. I'm pregnant! God my hands are shaking just typing the words! to say DH and I are shocked is the understatement of the year. we are happy and terrified in equal measures. although in my heart of hearts I hoped it would happen naturally, 2 years on I'd given up all hope. It feels very surreal as I dont 'feel' pregnant and I'm going to the doc asap to get a scan, dont care if we have to pay privately, no way can I wait till 12 weeks! 

AFwas due exactly 1 week before I went on hol so for the first 3-4 days of no show I was thinking 'bloody typical, will have AF when on holiday, plus IVF wil be delayed' and I was 100% convinced that my subconcious mind was preventing it from happening as I wanted AF to start on time - on my last cycle AF arrived early for 3 months so that DR day 21 was new years eve  - I had  worked it all out that DR was early jan - perfect - my body decided otherwise. then we spent 2 days travelling to and attending a funeral so I kind of forgot about it and then it got to the day before my hols. I was still convinced my mind was doing odd things so bought a pregnancy test with the purpose of 'showing' my brain that I wasnt pregnant and hence AF would come. I thought I had to use the first wee in the morning so couldnt do it that day, couldnt do it  the next day as we had to get up at 4am for the airport so did it on 1st day of hols. it went positive straight away, didnt need to wait 3 mins!  lots of crying, shaking and swearing in the bathroom! got a loooong way to go yet though, dont think I'll rest easy for 9 months, but I've decided to just try to enjoy every day of this.

Sending lots and lots of love to us all

nicxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Nic, what fantastic amazing wonderful news!!  I am so chuffed for you!  I remember your last lot of treatment and I am so happy that you have got a BFP!  

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- OMG!!!!! WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!                          WHAT ABSOULTELY AMAZING NEWS!! Im so pleased and excited for you hun. I totally understand you feeling you have a long way to go but getting a   is super duper. 

Lizard- Hey hun. thats fab news. Bring on the 15th  Not sure when ET will be still nurse couldnt say. If both our snowbabies thaw there both going back 

Jelly- hey hun, hope your well 

Vic-hey hun 

AFM- Scan went well linning at 6.4 so over half way there  On double patches now and back on Fri for another progress scan. No definate date for transfer yet. Sometime after Jubilee weekend. Starting to feel excited but trying not to be as really really scared 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, OMG!!!!!!!!      
I AM SO OVER THE MOON FOR YOU BOTH! Massive congrats!! What a fab start of a hols!! How you feeling? You still in shock OMG!! Fab news my darling!

Em, great news re scan! So you might just be a bit more then a week way from ET.... Amazing, is it me or has it gone quick lol.

Ahh I'm really smiling now, all going so well for all of you, such a great start, this ladies WILL be the year!!! Everyone sounds so positive, loving it!
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, Beckyboo sends all her love, and massive congrats!   she cant post at mo.
Xxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic well done hun i am over the moon for you, they often say when your mind is on something else and distracted that it will happen! Wahooooo i am so pleased for you       !!  

D/r is horrid in this weather i can tell ya, hardly sleeping cos i have hot flushes all night, its minging!  

Em glad your lining scan went well, eek et will be next week!!!     Can't believe how fast its gone for you, how have you felt on the patches??

Hey Jelly, how are you keeping hun? Has bleeding stopped? Yes burnt bits not good, bra straps hurt like hell, i never learn but love the sun!! 

Ooo i am loving this thread at the moment it really is a very lucky thread     xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

aw, thanks ladies, I was dying to let you know all holiday! we havent told anyone, not even my mum who was on holiday with us. I hope she bought my excuses as to why I wasnt drinking alcohol or tea.....

we did two things differently, I can only think that they must have helped. firstly i tried a different accupuncturist and saw her a couple of days before ovulation to try and kick start everything - ironically I think she did, although I also saw her a couple of days before AF and that session was to encourage good blood flow/lining shedding so thankfully that didnt work! DH also started taking wellman vitamins. his SA have always been good so we havent bothered before but the consultant mentioned one of the many reasons for our poor fertilisation rates was that the sperm head contains an enzyme which breaks down the egg wall and sometimes that enzyme is missing or isnt produced enough. anyway I was buying my pregnacare vits and they were on 3 for 2 so thought I might as well get DH some, I figured it couldnt harm. 

gotta love you all and leave you again, tomorrow I'm on a residential course till wednesday, TBH would rather stick pins in my eyes but you gotta do these things

Nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG Nic - that is AMAZING NEWS. Congratulations to you both - you must be over the moon that you conceived naturally - I know I would have been - you must be about 6 weeks now then? Hope you manage to persuade your GP for an early scan. 

Em - all sounding good foe ET next week  

Vic - weather is due to cool down abit so hope you can get afew good nights sleep.

Jelly - hi & say hi back to Beckyboo for us  

Love to all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

OMG OMG i forgot to take my d/r injection tonight just realised now and done it but i'm an hour and a half late, really panicking now do u think it will matter


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, I'm sure it's absolutely fine   don't worry   
Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Vic - don't worry it will be ok. Why don't you set the alarm on your phone as a reminder each night...that's what I did last time.

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks girlies, i have set two reminders now, one an alarm and the other a reminder!! There is no way i would forget now.  I can't believe i did, it just totally slipped my mind.  I went a walk with dog, came back sat out for a bit whilst tea was cooking and then sat and ate tea, which i was really enjoying and then remembered.  Duh what an idiot, as if!! Daren't tell DH he will go mad    .  He is away at moment so i think that might be why i forgot.  

xx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Just nipped on for a catch up and I'm sitting here now with tears streaming down my face! I can't believe all the fab news!   ladies!!! enjoy every moment as it flies by!

Good luck to all of you on your next round of treatment, there's definitely plenty of baby dust round here so roll round in it, your time is coming    

AFM just had 20 week scan (where has that time gone?!) all looks ok, although the stubborn little thing remained face down making the measurement taking rather tricky so scan took just over an hour as it was refusing to turn over! Laid back, or stubborn...seems to take after both of us already  

Lots of love to you all, fingers and toes crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Hope were all well 

MrsM- so lovely to hear from you and glad all is going well with your pregnancy . So you didn't find out the sex then?

Vic- thanks hun. Cannot belive it will be transfer soon. Even though it seemed like a life time away when starting out again now im here again im not sure im ready 

Lizard-thanks hun. Hope your well 

Jelly- Hope your ok hun 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, oh Hun, is it just nerves perhaps.... You will be just fine sweetie  
Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - I don't think ever feel ready    on this journey....9 months down the line when your waters break I bet you won't feel ready for 'labour' either. It's the unknown that completely throws us. 

Mrs M - lovely to hear from you - can't believe you are half way   

Jelly - will be thinking of you tomorrow for your scan  

Vic - Hope your alarms are working!  

Nic - has your news sunk in yet?   

Love to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi Em, no, we didn't find out, we'd already decided we'd like a surprise...it's a bit like opening your Christmas presents early isn't it?

I can't believe I'm half way through either Lizard! those first few weeks on knicker watch seemed to go sooooooooo slowly.

Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey all

Mrs m lovely to hear from u, glad all goimg well, cant believe u have had 20 week scan scarey!!! 

Jelly is it your scan tomorrow?? Good luck hun x

Lizard, yep alarms working!!!! Jabs starting to really hurt now which didnt happen before... Hope u ok?

Em, good luck for lining scan hun, fingers crossed its all ready n snuggly in there x

Hows it going nic?? Sunk in yet??


----------



## Lizard39

I'm ok thanks Vic. Felt aliitle sad earlier when I got in from work and had all the paperwork from my clinic for IFV #2   And Wowsers....being on 375 menopur is expensive...but by changing drug companies think I can save £500! Only one more day in the office then off work all next week  

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Mrs M - lovely to hear from you, so glad everything is progressing, I knew your scan was at 20 weeks but never worked out til now that thats half way - durrr! amazing. keep us up to date with your progress

Em - good luck for tomorrow, will they tell you when ET is? also, how far in advance of ET do the embies get defrosted? they are so close to moving in to their new home now!

Jelly - have you got a scan as well?  sending lots of , it will be reassuring when you hear the heartbeat

Vic - hows DR, still getting hot flushes? a least it has got cooler now so it might be a bit more bearable. how much longer of DR have you got?

Lizard - its daunting seeing it all in black and white, especially when we know whats coming this time round. 15th not too far away now, by the way whats happening on the house project?

AFM - I'm off to docs tomorrow so hoping I get a scan asap, well we are going to pay privately if necessary so should hope so! still dont feel pregnant, no symptoms other than slightly sore boobs and a bit tired but that could be due to anything really. as of yesterday I'm 7 weeks but as I've only known for 2 weeks I only feel 2 weeks, lol.

Lots of love and baby dust to us all

Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

lovely to see this thread busy again and full if  

Jelly- thinking if you and hopi rng scan went well  

Lizard- thanks hun your prob right the unknown is scary. Mmm being on a higher dose is very expensive as we found last cycle. Have you any plans for week off? 

Vic- hey hun, hows d/r? Whens your baseline? Cant be long now  

Nic- must be very surreal but so exciting. Hope you get scan sorted

mrsm- totally with you on not finding out. will be an amazing suprise

afm- scan was fine but linning seems to be on a slow go only gone up from 6.4 to 7.5. So theyve started me on the tablets early but lower dose and back for another scan next week. So et def wont be next week. More waiting


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies,

Just a quick update from me, had scan, one lovely heartbeat seen   
Apparently I have a clot, that's causing the bleeding. Could be from the second embryo that implanted slightly then failed, hard to tell... We now know why I'm bleeding and has been so stressful. Been non stop for two weeks! and prob will cont till its gone. Doctor positive this will not affect my pregnancy, but guess only time will tell.... Need to start being more positive, happy, enjoying this pregnancy, just been so hard... 
Have now been discharged from private clinic and will leave myself in the hands of my GP and midwife, not sure if they might want to monitor me a bit extra. I have now hit the 8week mark. 

Em, soz to hear about your lining, chin up, you will get there on tho ok xxxx
Nic, hope you managed to get a scan booked in. 
Lizard, this sure isn't cheap! But will be so worth it in the end!
Vic, hows it going for you lovely? When will you have your scan?

Heading out for an Indian tonight! Need to get out! Been told to take it extra easy for next few weeks, great fun, IM SOOOO BORED! Lol
Xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- thats fantastic news and must be such a relieve. Hope you can enjoy your pregnancy now  

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi all,

Jelly - such wonderful news re your scan  

Em 'patience is a virtue' -I didn't realise FET could be so complicated! 

Nic - omg can't believe you are 7 weeks   House project starts end of the month til October! Luckily the 'mess' inside the house shouldn't start till after EC/ET, and probably not til after OTD  

Vic - how are you doing. When do you anticipate FET will be for you? 

AFM - LOVE my new accupuncturist. She is so much better than the one I had before. Also she is around for EC/ET week and said she'd work any day that my ET is so I can see her before and after ET. 

Love to all, Lizard xxxx


So, I'm after a little advice  & don't laugh please...! I don't know what to do re having my hair cut & highlighted giving tx. My clinic says its ok to dye your hair, but just wondered what you ladies would do! 

I normally have it done every 9-10 weeks - and given that I have dark brown short bobbed hair it needs cutting & highlighting that often as otherwise the greys show & it looks awful! 

So my first Stimms scan is on fri 13 July & EC/ET is sometime week commencing Mon 16 July. 9weeks means I'd get my hair done on Sat 14, so just before EC and 10weeks would be Sat 21 so around ET time. Another option is to bring it forward a week so I would have only been stimming for 3 days or push it back to sometime in my 2ww . There is no way I can wait til after OTD as that would be 13 weeks and i wouldn't feel very good about myself. 

I know I probably sound like a really 'high maintenance chick' - but I'm really not. I just think going through tx is so hard and hence every little thing to help us feel good about ourselves should be done! Just would like your views


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, col our hair chick.   anytime during stims is fine, well from what I was told. I col my hair last time day before ET. 

Not happy about this weather ladies, what's going on!
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

well what a difference a day makes. yesterday we had our scan. we were told that the gestational sac measures 5w2d  not 7w2d as I thought so either I've got my dates wrong by 2 weeks or the baby stopped growing at 5 weeks. got to have a further scan in 10 days and in the meantime I may start to miscarry. I am 100% certain I've got my dates right, I've even gone back over previous posts on FF to check when I  mentioned about AF and it all works out. I've gone beyond devastated  and just feel numb inside. I have not got the emotional or physical strength to keep doing this infertility journey but the thought of not doing it is too awful to contemplate too. 
Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh nic   thinking of you 
No words will take the worry away
Here for youXxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Nic - this is the toughest journey ever but it will be worth it. Keep strong my friend. We are all here to support you. Thinking of you &  . Lol lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic-    I    as I read your post hun. We are all here for you as the other lovely ladies said. This journey is the hardest we'll ever take in our lives but were strong enough to do especially with each others support  . Thinking of you hun

Lizard-  yes patience is a virtue and we all seem to have lots of it on this journey. Im not too fussed as looking int getting some acupuncture before ET now so gives me abit of time. That CD is brillant  I've only listened to pre ET so far and everytime it sends me to sleep so im thinking acupuncture will really help me to relax and relive my anxiety?

Jelly- hey hun, hows you? Yes what has happened to the weather  Ive got jubilee party/bbq tomorrow

Vic- hey hun, hope your well

AFM- Just at sister in laws since yesterday morn vistiing our new nephew. Off home today then got party tonight and tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Oh Nic hun, it is so difficult to put into words how you must be feeling right now. I am thinking of you, as we all are, and sending you loads of   . This is the toughest and most emotional journey we will ever have to face, life is so unfair.  Thinking of you   . 

Jelly, wonderful news i am sooo pleased for you hun x  You can start to enjoy the pregnancy maybe a little now    Not sure when scan will be but going for bloods on tuesday to check downregged and then they will give me approx. dates for next stage of tx!! I reckon if all goes to plan ET will be sometime around end of June!!! 

Em, patience patience, lol i have none whatsoever   !!! Fingers crossed for you hun that ET won't be too far off for you.  When is your next scan, you can't be far off anyway cos does lining have to be over 8mm??

Lizard - i would have hair dyed during stimms, can't imagine that would matter at all.  I def wouldn't during 2ww but thats just me cos i did last tx and my cycle didn't work.  I know that isn't why it didn't work but i can't help but be a bit on the cautious side this time round. 

Anyway, what is going on outside not impressed at all, the lovely tan i built up last week is fading already, not happy  !! 

Enjoy the long weekend ladies xx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning lovely Ladies  

Hope you all enjoyed the 4 day weekend & managed to get some rest & relaxation.

Nic- how are you doing? Sending you lots of   &  

Em - hope you enjoyed your parties & BBQ. Have you managed to find an acupuncturist yet? I'm loving my new one & looking forward to seeing her tomorrow morning!

Vic - How's your jabs doing? Still stinging?   it's all for a good cause though 

Jelly - hope you are starting to settle into your pregnancy. When's your 12 weeks can with the nhs?

Beckyboo - hope all is well with you and bump. How's job hunting & sorting out broadband going?

AFM - well booked hair cut & colour for day 11 of Stimms as figure it won't do any harm then! Had busy few days stripping wallpaper ready for builder starting soon. We are off work this week doing more stripping & sorting. It's felt really exciting & I've loved doing it with hubby.....I know this sounds wierd but it does feel like we are preparing our home for our family & me getting pregnant  

Love to all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey ladies

Lizard, sounds lovely hun, you are making your family home!! I love stripping wallpaper!   i know but i feel like i have achieved something when it is all off!! Jabs going okay, getting loads of tiny bruises now which i didn't before and ouch it hurts!!

Anyway all downregged now and start first lot of tablets on friday for 5 days, then i double my dose for another 4 days and then after that i start with the pessaries again (yuk!!) and a different dose of the tablets but three times a day plus jabbing!!  My scan is on 22nd and ET is estimated for 29th June!!!Fingers crossed all goes to plan!

Hope you have had a good weekend Em?? When is your scan this week?

thinking of you Nic   

Jelly - hows it going are you feeling more confident now? Not long til your hol is it? 

 xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  

Vic, sounds like its all happening for sure!! How you feeling? Very very excited for you! 
Lizard, I love doing up house too! And really made me smile what you said 'family home'   such a lovely way to look at it. Not long now  
Nic, sending you   when is your scan?  
Em, how you doing Hun? Hope you enjoyed your parties you busy little bee  

Am, I'm ok thanks, holiday time next wed and can't wait. we be gone for a week, then home for one day, then we fly to Sweden for the weekend, busy busy. Looking forward to it tho. I have only just registered with midwife, as clinic only just discharged me and bank hols so, I have no idea when next scan will be.... Eekkk... But as I'm way for a week and a half next week I suppose it will be when I'm back or I'm heading for a private scan lol.
Hope you are all well  
Xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Love your ticker, Jelly, really made me smile     Are you having any symptoms yet?? Sounds like you are going to be super busy next couple of weeks, at least the time will fly and by the time your feet are on solid ground you should be having your 12 week scan, or nearly? 

Yeh i am excited, keep trying to picture myself as pregnant!! Need loads of


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi vic, glad you excited   not long to go now. Are you having one or two back?

I'm just so tired all the time... Feel a bit icky in evenings but that's about it. Yes looking forward to hols, just a long way to go before next scan and that makes me feel a bit itchy! But as away guess nada I can do about it  
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and I'm SOOOOOO SPOTTY! Look like  I been shot by acne police!
You have all this coming ladies lol


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Jelly - the tiredness is awful!! I was tired all the time and my skin was really sensitive.. al I can say is enjoy it!
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi Rome, how are you? Hope you well chick
Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

All good here thanks Jelly
How is the pregnancy going? Hope all well and you are looking after yourself

hope everyone else is good- I have been reading what you have all been up to and sending you all        and     
XX


----------



## Robinson84

Hey lovely ladies

Jelly- loving the ticker too and also made me smile  So lovely to see it. Glad you'll be keeping yourself busy for next few weeks

Nic- hope your ok hun. Were all thinking of you 

Rome- lovely to hear from you  So very sorry to read your sig 

Lizard- Sounds like your busy with the house and will make it into a lovely family home 

Vic- Great news on being down regged  Sounds like you'll have plenty of meds to take. Hope all goes well 

AFM- Well another scan today and shows the linning is at 9.4mm so nearly there. So were booked in for transfer a week today. So this time next week we'll have our embie or embies on board  . Lots of butterflies in my tummy thinking about it

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Robinson - thanks for your kind words, it was very and is still difficult   but time is a good healer and I haev since then had my period and had my follow up and I am as good to go again when I am ready.

At the moment I am taking lots of supplements and ensuring that my body and mind are ready for the next round.
We were so lucky to get pregnany first time so we are not giving up hope.

good luck for your ET, very exciting- are you doing acupuncture to help the blood circulation and eating lots of fresh fruit and veg? 

Sending you lots of      and     XXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Roe, glad you ok sweetie  
Em, wow!! ONE WEEK TO GO!!  
Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Jelly - you are already 9 weeks pregnant - wow that has gone quickly! roll on your 12 week scan         

XX


----------



## vicstar

Rome i was really sorry to hear your sad news, but glad to see u are putting your strength into a new cycle. Dont give up hope hun. What suplementa r u taking? Im on pregnacre and trying to eat plenty of fresh fruit. Any tips??x


Fantastic news Em oooh one week to go, so excited for you!!!

Oh no jelly what a nightmare, u need some vit d!!!!  Tell u what tho my skin is worse now than it was when i was a teenager   i think its all the drugs


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hey vice,I have been taking spatone, pregnacare, omega 3, l'arginine, zinc, co q10. I'm hoping that these will help prepare me for the next cycle. I'm also going to acupuncture every week, keeping my kidneys and stomach warm. What have you been doing to help? Xx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks ladies 

Rome- Im pleased your preparing yourself for your next round. I also have been taking supplements I didn't last time. I have been on pregnacare, vit b complex, co enzyme, zinc (but stopped this now), folic acid. I bought some l'arginine but not sure about it so havnt taken it.Yes eat fruit everyday in my diet and veg or salad daily. I havnt actually had any acupuncture but have just started looking into it in my area but its all abit confusing . Ive emailed a few in my area but one didnt give much information and the other said I must go weekly and lots of other things which I felt was a little indimadating I know spelling is wrong ). So still have not found one and its abit late now but its a definate if this cycle doesnt work.

Vic- thanks hun. You wont be far behind me 

Jelly- thanks hun. Nerves kicking in already

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Robinson - sounds like you are on the same supplements as me! Why have you stopped Zinc?
XX


----------



## Lizard39

Hi ladies,

Rome - was so sorry to read that you miscarried. This TTC journey is so tough and I imaging miscarrying is awful for anyone but for it seems so much harder for us ladies who have to go through IFV. Sending you lots of   for your next treatment.

Jelly - oh la la.....sun, sand, sea & ummmmm not sure if you be doing the 'sex' bit...but not long til your hols   I'm so jealous as would love some sunshine right now! 

Em - did you sort out an acupuncturist? OMG, I saw mine this morning (3rd time) and she is fab - was so overwhelmed when she did one point I was in tears! Also, not sure if it's her or coincides but for the past few years my periods have only last about 48 hours & been very light (a going concern of mine re lining for ET but my consultant said it isn't a problem)  but this one just gone lasted 5 days & my acupuncturist said she's cleared a blockage! 

Vic - keep picturing yourself as pregnant as its going to work on this FET for you  

Nic - been thinking about you. You haven't posted since last week so   all is ok.

AFM - drugs ordered today - can you believe I have saved £518 by changing drug companies & not going with the one my clinic uses! Having a final 'alcohol date night' tomorrow with hubby! So dinner & afew glasses of wine which I'm really looking forward to! 

Love to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, I had acupuncture today and when he hit one point I didn't know if to cry or laugh! It's so ood tho isn't it  
Enjoy your wine! Why not stretch to a glass of champers, or a few  after all, WILL be your last  
Xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

thanks for all your messages of support. i've been here, reading in the wings, just havent felt able to post, mainly cos I've nothing to tell you, still waiting for the scan, no signs of any bleed so still none the wiser as to whats going on. I just want to know now, if it is a miscarriage then i just want to know and for it all to be over so that I can start dealing with it. should know by now that its all about the waiting. we also found out today our cat has got kidney failure so its just a matter of time till she goes to the big cat basket in the sky and I know this is very trivial but the microwave and the lawn mower have broken down. just feels like nothing is going right at the moment  

anyway, Rome, good to have you back. so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. its one of life's cruel tricks, eh? you sound very positive though which will be good for your next cycle. keeping everyhing crossed for you xx

Em - one week to go!! wow, you have done most of the hard (well physically hard) stuff now, not long till you are PUPO! he he I'd forgotten about that phrase!

Jelly - hope you have a fab holiday, maybe the sun will clear up your spots, lol!

Vic - brilliant news about finishing DR, its seems to have gone quickly? not long till you are PUPO too!!!

Lizard - I had concerns re colouring my hair on the last cycle, I did look into it and decided it was ok to have it done as I have highlights so they dont come into contact with the scalp.If you read the info on NHS website there are no links but lets face it they cant do a study on pregnant women to prove the theory, can they! I know I'm probably being over cautious but I had my hair coloured the last night of 2ww and then the next day on OTD I started bleeding and in my mind the two are now linked. Personally, I would have my hair dyed during stimms but not after EC/ET, I'm sure you will be fine during stimms. Enjoy your date night, wont be long before you are starting again now 

lots of love to everyone else, youve all gone a bit quiet, lets have some updates!

Nicxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All

hope everyone is well
Thank you for your kind words- the miscarriage was difficult - but I am over the worst of it. I was always prepared for the IVF not to work but never prepared for it to work and then miscarry - that really took its toll on us!

I have been concentrating on my next cycle and getting my body prepared for it- acupuncture every week, good diet and supplements

Jelly - hope you have a great time away and that the weather is better than it is here!!!!
Have a lovely day every one and sending lots of       to you all
XX


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies, god its dreary here, really fed up today!!. Just had a lunch date with my husband, we live near to where i walk, and couldn't get in anywhere for lunch cos of school holidays,   , not happy so ended up grabbing a butty from a shop and coming back to work    I wanted to have a nice lunch with him cos we didn't have a nice night last night with one thing and another, and so wanted to make it up to day.

Rome, you sound very strong hun,    

Aww Nic, you sound like you are having a really rough time, sorry to here about your cat, its horrible when these things happen.  Big   I am keeping everything crossed for your next scan hun x

Ooh Lizard, not long now.  Have a fantastic night tonight and a cheeky few   , and really enjoy yourself!! xx

Hey Rob, hows you?  Nerves settling yet!! I haven't had acupuncture either, it is something i will look into if this FET doesn't work.  I have tried it in the past but didn't really enjoy the experience but i have been given the name of a therapist who is a former midwife so will try her.  Good luck for next week, soon be PUPO!!!!

Hey Jelly, hope you both    okay and enjoying this miserable weather!!!

AFM starting lining tablets tonight, yey bring it on!!
Enjoy your weekends girlies   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, sending you loads of  . What you going thru makes me so sad... Why can life be so hard  

Vic, wow, bring on the tablets. Hope you get to 'make up' with man tonight instead. 

Hello to all of you, happy weekend
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks Vics
I am getting there slowly..... 
I remember when I first joined this thread back in December - and look at all that has happened!! In fact I love this thread and always read our posts with  a smile
   xxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG Rome - you have made me have goose pimples thinking back to December when I also joined this thread. You are right, that so much has happened since then & we have helped each other through the good times and bad times these past 6 months.   what a nice thought that is. 

Nic - I'm keeping everything crossed for you    

Vic- you have made my laugh...not sure whether 'lining tablets' sound painful or not!   sorry you & hubby didn't have a nice night last night & lunch was abit rubbish. Hope you have a good one tonight. Btw - you won't be needing the acupuncture & you won't need another cycle  

Jelly - happy weekend to you too  

Em - hope all good with you  

Well we stopped DIYing at 3pm today and have enjoyed a large glass of champagne whilst in bed   hubby now watching the footie & I best get myself in the shower and 'dolled up' ready for dinner tonight! I love date nights with my hubby  

Enjoy the weekend everyone.

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies 

What a week. Feel well and truly knackered  Ready for a good relax

Rome- That is a lovely thought thinking back to December  This thread has offered me the support that no one else can give me. I stopped the zinc because there were varying repors on it being beneficial and just felt it was abit too much for me as im already taking pregnacare and have alot zinc in food I eat. I think I didnt go for l'arigine because think that one helps egg growth and quality which I dont need as already have eggs waiting  I would def continue with supplements and more if do another fresh cycle

Lizard- hey hun, im good thanks. Have a lovely date night  Wow your acupuncture sounds nice. Im going look into it for next time as feel its abit late on this cycle and dont want to feel pressure of looking for one. Want to take my time

Jelly- Hey hun, have a lovely hol and weeknd  Roll on 12wks

Nic-   glad to hear from you hun. It is so cruel this journey but we'll all get through it together, I love that phrase PUPO 

Vic- Hey hun, Hope you have better night with Dh. This weather is dam miserable  Need the sun and some vitD. Good luck for starting tablets hun. What tablets you on? Ive got to up my dose tomorrow to 5 tabs a day plus patches and pessaries . Im still feeling nervouse but in a good way I think 

AFM- I take my last jab tonight   What a lovely feeling but start the pessaries instead tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening Ladies

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend - shame about the weather  

Just a quick question - did any of your ladies increase the supplements or vitamins that you take during the 2nd treatment?
At the moment I am taking the following and have been since April

Co-Q10
Spatone x 2 a day
L'arginine
Selenium
Zinc
Pregnacare 
Omega 3

I dont want to overload my self but also want to give my self the best possible chance 
  to you lovely ladies
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi Rome

Weekends been nice but gone too quickly as usual 

Im taking 

co-q10- 30mgx2
selenium- 200ug x1
folic acid 400ugx1
pregnacare conceptionx1
vit B complex x1
zinc 15mgx1 (but stopped this)

These are just for FET cycle but I have lots more for if doing a fresh to support good quality eggs. Hope this helps

Hello to everyone else and hope you all had good weekend

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Robinson

What did you take when doing a fresh cycle as that is what we will be doing?
Also do we have to stop any of these supplements when on Stimms?

Have a good day everyone

Here in London we have flood warnings  
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies,

How are we all doing?
Hope you all ad a good weekend.
Holiday time for me Wednesday   lots of laundry and ironing to do today, starting packing
Xxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Ow Jelly you lucky lady, have a fabulous time!! Bring back some sunshine   

Rome & Robinson - i have only been taking Pregnacare    thinking now should i have been taking more, but tbh i have read amazing reviews about pregnacare and decided that was sufficient for me. I have been taking it since January, i never stopped after the first cycle just kept it up. If i have to do a fresh cycle in the future though, i will deinitely consider taking more vits.  I have stopped all exercise now too apart from walking, i have read somewhere that raising your basline temp too much is not helpful. 

Yay to last jab, i can't wait for it to be my last one.  They are really hurting this time round  .  How you feeling Robinson, what day is your ET?  I am soooo excited for you hun                !!!!

Hey Lizard did you have a good weekend and enjoy your "final" glass!!!! 

Lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Re vitamins, I only took pregnacare going through treatment and still take it now.  

I changed from skimmed to semi skimmed milk and ate brzil nuts and more fruit inc pineapple, blueberries and raspberries..usually blended the last two with milk or ate with yoghurt....again apart from the pineapple I've carried it on.
Changed to decaf tea and coffee prior to treatment, no fizzy drinks, lots of water, min of 2 litres a day. 

Also made sure I slept on my left hand side (still do) good for blood flow apparently, particularly after egg transfer and definitely after positive test.

I also didn't do much cleaning during treatment...when I did clean I didn't use chemical products.

Talked to and gently rubbed my tummy during 2 week wait, lol...usually when I'd gone to bed early so 'we' were on our own.

If there's anything else I can think of which I did, I'll let you know


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all - not flooded out I hope - they had to close the M1 nearby last night! thankfully I live on top of a big hill so should be ok 

lots going on on this thread! on the supplement front, have taken and am still taking Pregnacare although just after BFN I got a bit forgetful about taking it. I did look into the various supplements a while ago but some were a bit of a problem with my medical issues so decided not to bother! I'm also not good taking tablets, the pregnacare is bad enough, its like a house brick.

lots of exciting things happening on this thread too- Em has her ET, (any news on the day?), Vic has finished DR and is getting closer to snowbabies, Jelly on hols, Lizard drinking champagne in bed (how decadent! love it!) and Rome is back in the thread. all positive stuff, loving hearing all your news.

AFM, got scan tomorrow, feel sick at the thought of it but nothing I can do to change the outcome. just want to know now so I can get on with it. had lots of issues with the cat this weekend, on friday we nearly had to have her put down but she rallied but basically because of the kidney failure she is on her way out - few months left at best. have cried buckets, I wouldnt mind but at one time I didnt like cats! she came as a package deal with DH, love me love my cat he told me. she's an old girl so she's had a good life.

Will update you tomorrow

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Will be thinking of you tomorrow nic xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic thinking of u tomorrow hun,     xx sorry about your cat we get so attached dont we. Its so hard.

Mrs m, thanx for the insight hun and tips!! How u 2 doing??x

Have a wonderful hol jelly x


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Lovely to see you all updating 

Jelly- Ooo have a lovely hol. Im very jealous. Cant wait for our week away in August. Feels ages away though 

Nic- Hey hun, lovely to hear from you   Will be thinking of you tomorrow and   its good news

Vic- hey hun,I only taking these extra vits as I dont think it will hurt not too but theres no hard evidence any of it will improve things buts makes me feel better which I think is what counts. So if pregnacare is good for you hun just stick to that  Aww that last jab was amazing but yes jabs have hurt much more. Its like skin is leather . All be worth it hun

MrsM- Lovely to hear from you too hun. Thats really interesting sleeping on left side never thought of that. Love it. Im taking selenium instead of brazil nuts as found them a chore last time. Def agree with not using cleaning products and decaf. How you doing hun?

Rome- I have bee propolis, royal jelly, L'argine, zinc, iron, folic acid, vit b6, vit b complex, pregnacre and co q10. Theres few more too but would have to check my list and amounts. The first 3 are all to help egg quality and they recommend alot of them are stopped after EC. Check out angelbumps thread in holistic therapies its fab 

AFM- Well feeling nervous, anxious, excited, scared and sick at thought of outcome  Me and dh both couldnt sleep last night and dreamt about embryos  Its so nerve wracking waiting to hear if they thaw after nearly 8wks of preping body. Well wish me luck ladies and lots of it. ET on Wed I hope 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Oooo thinking of u for wednesday hun    think i might look at vit b thi cos they are good for progesterone arent they??x


----------



## knickerbockerglory

go luck for wed Em, keeping verything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, thinking of you Wednesday, bring it on!
Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Good luck tomorrow Nic & will be thinking of you on Wed Em &   those frosties are good! Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies, i have found some info that i think you might be interested in about nutrients and supplements for ivf & fertility:

Good foods for B vitamins which are essential for ovulation, implantation, fetal development, proper functioning of estrogen and progesterone, and to help prevent miscarriage, are whole grains (oats etc), nuts, brown rice, egg yolks, fish and poultry, seeds and green leafy veg.  

Good foods for selenium, are whole grains, sesame seeds, tuna, brazil nuts,

Thought you might be interested!! I love porridge, so i have started having that again for my brekkie cos oats are full of B vits, i am also going to try and have eggs somehow most days    and i always have fish/poultry for tea anyway.  I thought cos i haven't been having the extra vits i will incorporate it into my food now.  Hope its not too late but its all good for me anyway.  

Problem is just had a massive bowl of porridge, i got a bit giddy with the box, and it was more like a bucketful, and now i am boiling from the inside out and am stuffed!!!   

Hope you all okay xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

thanks for all your messages. Been for the scan and its cautiously optimistic. baby and heartbeat seen although heartbeat slower than it should be and growth not as it should, only measuring 6w but based on dates of last scan should be 6w5d. so definately not the worst news but still not out of the woods yet. the sonographer was lovely and really positive and we had hope and then the nurse was really negative and we felt deflated. got to have ANOTHER scan in 2 weeks (this is killing me!!!). when she said there was a heartbeat I sobbed my heart out, anyone would have thought she had given us bad news.

I'm still confused as to the dates as I definately have got the date of my last period correct and which was why I was so convinced it was over. I didnt mention this before as I thought I was just clutching at straws but on the day AF was due, and for a couple of days after, I had cramping pains and bad backache, just like you get when AF starts, I was so convinced AF was on its way I used a tampon but nothing happened. so could these have been implantation pains? its all messing with my head now but at least today we had better news than we thought

Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

sending you lots of     Knickerbockerglory

How are you Jelly?

Have any of you found that taking all these extra supplements have had a positive effect? even if during stimms or when going for a follie scan>?

XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, thinking of you   so happy you got to see a heartbeat and I really really do hope for the best outcome here. This journey is so emotional. Sending you loads of hugs.
Xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic, that is wonderful news, i am sooo happy for you.  Keeping everything crossed and      that everything continues to go well now.  Sending you loads of     hun x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi rome, I'm ok thanks, packing away likea crazy woman, hols tomoz   need to be up at 3am tho!!  
Re your comment, supplements, it's what you believe that matters. If you don't think it's doing any good then why do it. I questioned myself many times, does the food, what we eat and drink really make me have better follies and better quality... Or is ivf simply a numbers game.... I relaxed so much more on my second cycle, wasn't too worried about what I ate. I even had a few lasses of wine here and there... Not saying this is the right way, it was just my way. Think trying to be relaxed it's the most important thing, also the hardest....
You do what works best for you
Xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Jelly, i couldn't agree with you more.  Other than eating the thngs i mentioned before, i have not changed anything else. I am eating those things because i do believe that i suffer from low progesterone anyway so it can't hurt and its what i enjoy eating anyway. Other than that nowt else has changed!!  
I def feel more relaxed this time, and i think that is why i forgot to do my injection last week.  Not because i am not bothered but because i think what will be will be.  It is all down to nature at the end of the day with a little helping hand.  I do think eating the right food helps but if you fancy a cake or a glass of wine then do it.  It will only stress you out more by refusing yourself a little bit of what you fancy.  I think relaxing is the key to this treatment.  If you are tense and wound up and stressed, that is definitely not good for you.  Whereas relax, chill out, try and have some of things you enjoy rather than only have the things that we are told to do, just because it might make a difference.


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, for sure   I think that's a really good way to look at this  
Relaxation all the way lol
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic, sending you a huge hug, sorry to hear you are going through all this stress and uncertainty.  I am so glad you got to see a heartbeat and they are keeping a close eye on you.  I will have everything crossed that you have better news at the next scan and you will soon be able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy.  

Sue


----------



## Shoegirl10

I am more relaxed this time round as I know what to expect
I am also going to be on school holidays so I will really take it easy and not put any unnecessary pressure on myself

Apart from taking my vitamins and supplements daily and eating well , to be honest there is nothing else I can do! 

Jelly hope your packing is going well
I have just bought a new house so I am packing myself but somehow think our packing are slightly different  
Have a great time on holiday

Hope you ladies are well and that the your cycles are going well
XXX


----------



## Lizard39

Only just been able to get on today.....oh Nic I'm delighted for you  . Keep positive my friends and we'll all   that your little bean is a fighter.

Jelly - woohoo....enjoy your hols, though we'll miss you on here!  

Em - exciting day tomorrow   will be thinking of you

Rome - I'm so much more relaxed this time around. Drus arrive tomorrow and start DRing in Friday & to be truthful I haven't really given it a thought. Feel aliitle guilty  :  as was speaking to mum yesterday and she asked if we would do another IFV....I said 'yes one day'. I am so close to my parents but hubby and I just decided to do this cycle alone....we obviously you lovely ladies know about it!  

Vic - any indication of when FET will be for you?

Sue - nice to hear from you and for popping in! hope you are well & your little one is doing well  

AFM - no gossip or news from me. DR starts on Friday. Builders start in afew weeks so   we get some good weather then so they can work 10-11 hour days! 

Love to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks Lizard

Good luck with the cycle
Like you we wont be telling anyone when we are cycling
We didnt tell a lot of people before but we just want it between the 2 of us- that way no fuss

Hope you lovely ladies are well

XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, just a quick one from me but just wanted to say will be thinking of you all  
Lizard, roll on Friday! 
Em, wed    

Back on the 20th but then leave again on the 21st lol. But will pop in to sy hi and see what I missed.

I have a super duper great feeling for all of you!! This will be one lucky thread, just know it
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Ow lizard exciting starting friday!!!   fet is planned for 29th june, fingers crossed!!! U r brave ivf and builders!!


Good luck for tomorrow Em thinking of u and your frosties getting snuggly      


Love to everyone else & have a fab hol jelly xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, 29th!! Wow, sooo exiting ladies!! All happening here!
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Nic- So very pleased you saw your babies heartbeat and im    it stays strong for you and your dh until next scan  

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies. Im hoping they do the trick and we have two beautiful snowbabies waiting for us tomorrow  

Jelly- Have a fab time

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Robinson!!!  It has taken so long for you to get to this point!!!! 

                        

Sue


----------



## Mrs M2011

Best of luck tomorrow Em... Everything crossed for you  

Fab news re heartbeat Nic, so far so good...hang in there  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Shoegirl10

This is going to be our time ladies 
I can feel it 
Sending you all lots of      and    
XX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ah lots of postivity on this thread, its great!

just a quickie to say Em, good luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you, not long now till the embies are back home xx


----------



## Robinson84

Wraak- lovely to hear from you. Thankyou 

Thankyou ladies. Your making me feel very positive  

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Drugs just arrived for Round No 2. No excitement, no fear, just packed them away in the fridge and will get on with it on Friday! 

Vic - the builders won't actually be doing any work inside the house til after just after OTD - or if they are fast maybe just before OTD - depending when OTD is! Really looking forward to the house project and IFV is just a 'side project'  

Yah....Sunshine today  

Lizard xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning Ladies

Oh yes... I remember the drugs..... 
I will be ordering my lots soon!
Xx


----------



## Lizard39

Rome - shop around as you can save a small future! My clinic goes with Healthcare at home who wanted £1600+ for my drugs (the delights of being on 375 menopur)  whereas I rang around and ended up getting them fom Central Homecare for £1100 - saved just over £500! 

Lizard xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard, I'm loving your positivity, you sound really chilled out which is a great way to start TX. My friend is just about to start her private TX so will pass on info about where to source drugs, £500 is not to be sniffed at, that just about covers a builders teabreak!

Em, been thinking about you today, hope all went ok at ET  

AFM, we might be mad but me and DH are going to put the house on the market! been thinking about it for a while, have decided there is never going to be a right time so lets go for it. next door took 12 months to sell so dont think it will be happening anytime soon. 

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope your all well 

Lizard- Yah for drugs arriving and your relaxed attitude. It will help no end im sure . Lots of exciting stuff going on for you. What will the builders be doing? Wow thats a good saving on drugs. I was on 450 towards ens of my last cycle and I must say our clinic has excellent prices. For a fresh with max dose we paid around £1000 for all our drugs in end which wasnt too bad

Nic- Hey hun, im fine thanks. Are you moving cos you want to live in different area?

AFM- Well it was the most nerve wracking morning ever. We were expecting a call around 9 and just after 9.40 still no phone call. So I had to ring clinic and they were waiting for incubation period to finish so they could check progress (phew). I burst into tears after embryologist called. One survived and one didnt. We had once expanding blast put back at transfer. We got to see it on the screen this time too which was nice. I would have felt more confident with two but we are over the moon with one good blast and to have finally made it to transfer. Also transfer went really smoothly and was over in minutes which is much more reassuring as last time it was difficult. Well im off tomorrow for a chill day and then back to work fri then weekend of relaxing 

Ps. The zita cd was fab today 

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - I'm so chuffed for you  . Sleep well tonight my little FF friend knowing your sticky little bean is on board for 9 months. I will be you little guardian angel during your 2ww. 

Feeling lots of loving going around our little thread at the moment. Yesterday it was 5 years to the day that I met my hubby & next week is our first wedding anniversary   

Love to all Lizard xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Em, really pleased for you, it must have been so nervewracking waiting for the call. An expanding blast is great though, sending lots of     and     for the next 2 weeks, ha ha I've got to wait 2 weeks for my next scan so we can do the 2ww together! glad your transfer went smoothly, I'm sure that will all help.

Lizard, happy anniversary for both of them! good luck for tomorrow for your first jab (what an anniversary present!).

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic and Lizard- Thanks ladies . Its a lovely positive thread  Good luck for first jab Lizard

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hey Nic - Luckily I sniff rather than jab for DR! How exciting putting the house on the market. You are right it's never a good time but sometimes you just have to do it! I love watching the Phil Spencer Secret Agent programme when he gets them to transform there houses for not a lot of money to sell them....hope you have been watching to get some tips so you sell quickly.

Em - enjoy a relaxing day today. Don't forget no heavy lifting so no housework this next week or so!  

Busy few months on the baby making front for us lot.....em in 2ww now, Nic waiting for next scan, Vic FET end of June & then 2ww, Jelly 12 week scan, me EC/ET mid July.  Rome - when are you cycling again?

Enjoy you days  

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi, we've been waiting to sell for a while. when DH and I met we both had a house each so sold his and lived in mine whilst saving up for a few years, the idea being that we would need a bigger house for babies . we used to rent DH's house but sold it when we started TTC cos DH said he would have a nervous breakdown if we had 2 mortgages and only 1 income (he's an accountant and very sensible). anyway just recently we have started to see houses that we like and more importantly we can afford, DH has done his calculations and we've had he house valued and it was valued at a little bit more than we thought so we thought why not, lets go for it! I bought my house nearly 7 years ago and at the time had just come out of a long term relationship. i was adamant that men were all b*st*rds and that I was never, ever, ever falling in love again but whenI bought it I had this weird feeling that I would only live there 7 years. really odd but I just knew. spooky!

Got a fewlittle decorating jobs we need to do - had a leak in the roof which has been repaired but need to decorate the damp patch etc so wont be on the market for a few weeks. problem for me is the houses I *really* like are about £150k above our budget!

Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- im just pottering around house today so def no heavy housework. Ive moved washing from spare room to draws but thats about as strenous as it gets  Oh lucky you sniffing. Lol yes this is our baby making way now

Nic- Sounds good. Id love to go house hunting. Ive never chosen a house of my own as DH bought this 6mths before he met me. We've always said we'd buy one together when we need a bigger house too for more children  Lets hope our dreams come true hun

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Yay to being PUPO Em       I am feeling very confident for you hun xx Sending bucketloads of        your way xx

Will post later, just nipped on from work, but will be back later.


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Al

Yay to Robinson on being PUPO    and sending you lots of    

make sure you relax and no heavy work etc..
When is your OTD?
X


----------



## Lizard39

Evening ladies,

Tonight is the strangest of nights. Hubby is out, I went to accupuncture and then came home, had a soak in the bath & just sitting down thought 'omg we are on the eve of starting IFV # 2 and I had completely forgot about it!' It just made me stop and think about afew things......it's made me realise I am so happy and have the most amazing husband in the world whom I love unconditionally, who makes me laugh, is there to hug & hold me and always there to wipe away my tears, whether they are tears of sadness or joy. I have a wonderful close relationship with my parents and brother, have 2 gorgeous nephews, lots of godchild who mean the world to me and girlfriends who have been in my life for 20 + years & and will continue to for many years to come. I simply love my life & feel very blessed   The icing on the cake would be for us to have a baby, our baby and I know this would completely change our lives and is something I have wanted and dreamt about for many years. But actually meeting my 'Mr Right' - and I knew within the first few moments of meeting him that there was a magical connection & he was for keeps is want actually makes me so happy. My husband simply adores me, he humours me when I'm 'naughty', takes away all my worries & would do or give anything to make me happy, especially around having a baby. But I have just sat here and thought OMG, it is him that makes me so happy. I cannot simply imagine a life without my husband but if the hand we are dealt gives us a life without children I will somehow learn to cope and it will be my husband that supports me, loves me and gets us through that. Whatever the outcome of this tx, my life is going to change   I cannot say which path will be the better as I do not know, but what I do know is whatever path our journey takes us on there will be high's and low's and as long as my husband is by my side it is the path that I would choose. My hubby never reads anything that I write on FF, but actually I really want him to read this when he gets home  

Love to all

Lizard xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard! oh what a lovely post I've got tears in my eyes. print it off for him to keep, everyone needs to know how special they are  

your post touched a nerve as that's exactly how I feel about my DH, I certainly couldnt have put it as eloquently as you though  

Good luck with TX tomorrow, its a big moment
Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Lizard that was a beautiful post and very heartfelt, brought a tear to my eye and make me definitely think about my dh, who is slogging his guts out at the moment working very hard!! I agree u shud show your hubby, i do think during tx we think about ourselves a lot and how much we are going through etc with all the drugs, etc and we forget about dh's as they are sort of on the sidelines a bit when it is actually about the both of you and your future together. 


Hey nic, hope things are ok with you?


How u feeling em? When is otd?


Nite nite ladies i am super tired tonight........ But just eaten two, yes two twixes!!!!!! Very mad at myself


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi  All

Lizard - that was lovely what you wrote. When I think about my husband he has been amazing. He has been more eager than me to do the whole IVF and is so keen to try again. Like you Lizard, I cant belive that very soon we could be doing IVF Round 2 and to be honest it really scares me - not IVF but that time has gone so fast. Emotionally and Physically following the miscarriage I am fine and ready but it shocks me how time has wizzed by!

My husband has been there every pidgeon step of the way, when I have cried about the m/c not once has he got moody, or asked me to get over it or anything, he has supported me and has been amazing.

I think sometimes we forget that they are also going through this journey and they role is just as important as ours.

How are we all ladies? Robinson how is it going? Vics - all OK?
Knickerboker- thinking off you as I know it must be hard 
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Evening ladies 

Just wondered how you take the progesterone pessaries?? Last time i did front bum but had a lot of leakage sorry tmi, but wondered whether back bum would be better??   

Nice eh!!! Cant wait for these to start next week


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Vic

How many are you taking? I only had to do one but some poor women on here have 3 a day to do! they are so bloody awful, I'd forgotten about them tho 

I did front entrance, the main problem I found was that they were so greasy they slid out again so had to put them in whilst laying in bed! i think some women get thrush with them so avoid the front. sorry didnt try the back so cant help but its worth a try to see if its better. when's ET for you? am keeping everything crossed for you. have you decided how many to have transferred?

thanks for everyone's kind thoughts, to be honest since the scan I'm feeling very positive. my friend reminded me this week about the scan saga with her son. all throughout her pregnancy she was told the baby was very small, she had ultrasounds right up until the birth, they had a team of SCBU nurses on standby when she was giving birth..... and he weighed 7lb!!! so if they can get that wrong with a fully grown baby, they cant be 100% sure about something the size of a grain of rice!

hope you all have a good weekend

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey nic, glad u r feeling more positive. When is your next scan? I agree they can get things wrong, and surely all babies will grow at different rates.


Et is planned for 29th!!! Got lining scan on friday so fingers crossed . 


I think i might do vaginal at night cos i'll be led down all night and bum   in the morning... I know when dh had kidney stones last year they gave him painkiller suppositories cos they are absorbed quicker up bum so i wondered whether that was the same for cyclogest   


I bled only 7 days after et last time, but consultant said that can happen because it was 15 days after pregnyl shot which is like ovulation.


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope your having a lovely weekend

Nic- glad your feeling positive and so you should. I agree babies cannot all be textbook. Im   your little bean is growing nicely at next scan and im your it will be   

Vic- hey hun, im doing 3 pessaries . Im doing them front bum last thing at night and seems ok. However do get the capsule linning coming out during day which is gross but at least the contents are absorbed during the night. Im excited for your scan hun 

Lizard- what a touching post  Its amazing to have a wonderful and loving DH and to recognise your life will be complete with him  Hope d/reg goes well and you dont get any of the nasty side effects

Rome- hey hun, its going fine thanks. Just getting on with life as normal

Jelly- thinking of you having on your hols and hoping your having lovely time 

AFM- Well this time round is a totally different experience all together. I feel so much more relaxed and am not symptom watching at all just puting anything I feel down to drugs. I've been carrying on as normal apart from heavy lifting and cleaning. I was back at work yesterday and just felt very normal. Im just taking each day as it comes and   at the end we get a good result. 

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning ladies,

Well I showed my hubby the post and he was in tears   we have been together 5 years and I've never seen him cry  

Em - loving the relaxed and happy attitude. It has got to be so much better for you and def the way to go.   

Nic - you have defeated the odds with getting pregnant with your little miracle so your little bean will be doing the same  

Vic - ummmm.....2 twix's....naughty but nice! 

Rome - hope you are enjoying your weekend

Re the pessaries - I did bottom from EC to ET and then 'front' - as that's what my clinic said. They are a right old mess and even wearing panty liners it was still very messy & wet - sorry for TMI! The morning ones I used to get up earlier for work, shower etc and the put my pessaries in and ly down for 30 mins before going to work - helped aliitle bit!

Love to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi Vicstar,

I did bottom for Cyclogest, stuck to exact time of 9.30 am and 9.30 pm for my two doses. 

Felt it was less messy that end (only time I saw any evidence was on a loo trip), also meant any symptom spotting from the front wasn't compromised by the pessary.

Best of luck 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks ladies, i think i am going to do bottom all the way thru this time, and at exact times every day. 


Em - you sound like u ave the right attitude, hope i am the same. At the end of the day Once emby is back in there it is all down to nature and it will work if ot is going to work....  I am     hard for u hun and i am sure it will work  


Mrs m- hows is everything going? 


Lizard - how is d/r going this time hun?? R u back in the swing now!!!??


Nic - how r u hun?


Afm i am knackered, had a weekend of domestic goddess!!!!! Did a massive butchers shop yesterday and batch cooked about 30 meals so that every night we have somet healthy which all i have to do is put in the oven and add veg or salad. Trying to save as much as we can for a new car so decided this shud save us a small fortune if i do it once a month. I spend alot at the supermarket, get a bit giddy. Dh was well chuffed, all his fave teas in freezer for next month. 


Other than that boring just waiting for lining scan


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Vic - You have made me laugh..I have this imagine of you in an apron, sweating buckets, pots and pans everywhere and a little 'food production line' going on!   know what you mean about spending too much in the supermarket...I went today came out with 3 shopping bags & spent £68,   

MrsM - so lovely to hear from you. How's your bump? 

re pessaries - thinking I might ask my clinic about if I can do bottom all the time as they are slight less messy! 

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

lizard u have hit nail on head that is just what it was like!!! I dont know how nigella does it and can look so good, cos believe me when i came out of that kitchen i did not look good!! 


Re butt bullets, i am thinking they might absorb better up there cos u ave more blood vessels. Worth a shot anyway and less mess!! Dh said he aint coming near me whilst using them frontways, so if fet works it'll be a long time!!!!


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi Vic and Lizard,

All good - thanks for asking ;-)

Just turned 5 months on Saturday...bump is huge!

Spent the weekend washing  & ironing blankets, baby gros, nappies etc etc and trying to get organised in the nursery.  It needs decorating in there but just wanted to get some jobs done while I have a burst of energy. Made a start on popping things in hospital bag too. Thought if I do things as I think of them, I'm less likely to forget something. I've got a head like a sieve at the moment which is a bit of a hindrance sometimes...lol...

It's started kicking this week as well which is a really peculiar feeling!

That is such a good idea re freezing meals...I might do that next weekend. Also means if I'm being fickle, it's easy for us to have different meals too.

fingers crossed for your new cycles ladies xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

went for another scan today, coincidentally had to have an abdominal ultrasound as part of my renal follow up so asked them to have a look whilst they were there. there was no heartbeat and the baby hadnt grown since last week. We are utterly heartbroken, no words can describe how we feel. To have got pregnant and then to have had it taken away is such a cruel, cruel thing. If this was going to happen, I wish we had known last week when I was fully expecting to be told this, but to have seen the heartbeat and have such hope it is just truly horrendous. I now have to decide between medication to bring on a miscarriage or ERPC (operation). I know there are risks involved with GA but I dont think I can cope emotionally with watching a miscarriage happen.

My head is all over the place and I'm not sure if I'll feel able to post in the next few days. i know you will all be thinking of me and i thank you in advance of your kind messages, I will come back when I feel able

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic     my thoughts are with you at this heartbreaking time.  You will need time hun to grieve and i cannot imagine for one minute how you must be feeling.  Life is very, very cruel and unfair.  Again, i am thinking of you  xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic-         My thoughts are with you at this sad time. Take care of each other and come back when your ready. We'll all be here waiting for you hun xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Sending you lots of love &   Nic. I know no words any of us write will be enough, but we are all here to support you through this, so come back when you are ready.

Lots of love Lizard xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Nic-I am very sorryfor your loss. I know how you are feeling and all the emotions going on. I had my miscarriage n April and they couldnt find a heartbeat at 10.5 weeks (baby stopped growing at 9.5 weeks)
Words cant describe how you are feeling and although I was prepared for the BFN, I was never prepared for the BFP followed by a miscarriage
However you need to look forward- I had the ERPC and to me it was the best way - but in the end you decide what is best for you.

With the love and support of your friends and family you will get through this and you will also find support here on FF.
Time is a good healer and although there are days that I think about it - they are now far and few. I am feeling positive about my next IVF cycle when ever that will be.

The dark cloud will slowly lift 
Sending you lots of    
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Nic, I am heartbroken for you.  What terrible terrible news.  Thinking of you and your DH at this very difficult time.  

Sending you lots of love and hugs

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks all for your lovely posts. I didnt think this week could get much worse but it has. I decided I couldnt face a medicated miscarriage so opted for the ERPC, I just felt that I wanted it to be over in one go. the Trust where we live consists of 2 hospitals, on monday I saw hospital A but have since been in contact with Hospital B as its closer. Turns out Hospital B do not allow ERPC when the development is 6w or less and i was misinformed by Hosp A as  to my options. i have been to see the gyne consulant today to argue my case but no go and to be honest after she outlined why I can understand why the dont offer it although I just do not want to have a medicated miscarriage which is what I now have to have. so I have to go back tomorrow for the first lot of tablets and then back on saturday for the second lot. so by end of play on saturday it should all be over. I am going to have to gather up what little strength I have left for this, I really, really dont want to see it happen, it will just break my heart all over again. 

lots of love to you all, epecially those with TX at the moment, you will have to forgive me, my heads a mess and i cant remember whats happening with everyone

Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I am so sorry about what is happening and I understand what you are going through  
I know words wont take away the pain , but please take some time out and be kind to yourself and be patient
It will happen for all us one day    

I hope that the next few days are OK pain wise and that you get as much rest as possible
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Ow nic i feel for u right now hun. I had an early m/c last year and it is one of the hardest things i have ever had to deal with, i thankfully didnt see a heartbeat which i think did make it easier. Dont push yourself and allow yourself time to feel what u are feeling, u need time to grieve.  Take one day at a time and i promise it will get easier and u will get stronger until u feel ready again.... It will happen one day but right now u concentrate on you and dh.


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- sending you heaps of               and will be thinking of you over next week. It is one of the hardest things a women has to go through but with time and lots of love and support you will get through it. Hope your dh is looking after you well     xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies,

Just a quick hello from me, just got back from Greece, bed calling my name, and heading to Sweden tomorrow for the weekend to see fam. 

Just wanted to say 'Nic, Im so so sorry sweetie.   thinking of you. So sad and angry, how life can be so cruel, just not fair. Sending you massive hugs xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies

Well its grim up North!!!   Got my lining scan tomorrow so fingers crossed shoudl all be on track for ET next week.   

How's D/r going Lizard?

Em - how you coping with 2ww this time, not long now for you hun    

Jelly - hope you have had a good hol, and have a few more nice days, don't think you are missing much here, it is bledy miserable!!!  

Rome - when you starting tx?

Nic    

Aww Mrs M bet that was a wonderful feeling, enjoy it


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Vic- The weather is poo  I've been coping really well up until today. Felt a little anxious today  Think cos its coming up to time when started bleeding last time. I've been so well to and feeling so positive. Good luck with scan hun. Im   your ready for your snowbabies 

Lizard- Hope your well?

Hi everyone else  Thinking of you all

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi everyone!!

Yay lining is 10.2 so good to go!!!      ET is next friday     my little ones thaw nicely.  They are only going to thaw one at a time so fingers crossed they thaw okay.  

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Vic - fantastic news.   how many frosties are you going to have put back in? 

Nic - so sorry you have had a tougher weak  

Jelly - so jealous of your sunshine holiday - can't believe how miserable the weather is...I'm working from home today and have had to put the heating on  

Em - you have been so strong through your 2ww that one little 'blip day' is ok. Think positive thoughts and relax  

Rome - what are you up to? 

AFM - on day 8 of DR and it hasn't really registered that we are doing treatment - I'm not really paying it that much attention   I know that sounds wierd....but what is even wierder.......if I think about the future at the moment, I seem to be thinking about hubby & I being a family of 2! Not in a negative way, but in a positive way & I'm actually feeling really good about myself. I was explaining how I feel to my accupuncturist last night and she was very excited about what I was saying & said it was very positive for me and tx.....something to do with connecting my channels and my heart with my uterus!   Who knows what it's down to, but I'm just going with it! 

Enjoy the weekend everyone. Much love to all, Lizard xxx


.


----------



## vicstar

Lizard - thanks, just having the one put back because they are good quality blasts they won't allow two.  TBH i am glad they have taken the decision away from me, DH was all lets have two, but i worry about a twin pregnancy. I have had surgery on cervix and had loop treatment also so worry about carrying twins.  I am excited now.  Its weird int it this second time round, how calm we all seem.  Have you not had any side effects, you lucky lady!!  

Em - Stay strong hun, only a few more days to go, you are bound to feel anxious at some point.  You have done so well to get to now, stay positive hun, i am     for you xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Lizard- Glad your feeling    best way to be to get through this crazy journey.

Vic- Fantastic news  Good luck with transfer hun

AFM- Well feeling very   as just dont think its worked now. I've been so positive but last few days felt really anxious and just wanted to test. I know the hcg level could be detectable on hpt from today. Stupidly I tested tonight with cheap pound shop test and thought I saw faint line but then when it settled down window was empty  I really think it has not worked but dont want to give in to that thought yet. Im so   with myself.

Hope your all well?

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Robinson                              

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Em - don't do any more HPT-   I'll tell you why for 2 reasons 1) I was reading a thread on FF about 'Singles ladies finding out they were pregnant' and in a nutshell reading through all the posts I came to the conclusion....when you gets your 2 lines on your hpt you wants to be excited and sure they are real. You have been waiting a lot time to get those 2 lines and you don't want the days leading up to your OTD thinking it's not worked or worrying about it, or thinking your mind is playing tricks on you saying I think there was a really realy faint line etc. Do you get what I mean? 2) we are given OTD for a reason.....if we were TTC naturally, I know I wouldn't do a HPT til I was about 5-6 days late!? Stay positive. With all my positive energy & thoughts I'm sending some you way. I so wsh I lived around the corner from you as I'd be over now giving you a good talking too  

Vic - very sensible idea for only 1 frostie put back given your history. I'll be going for 2 again, only because I'm nearly 40   and don't have youth on my side anymore! 

Sue - hope you well & looking forward to the w/e  

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Em     ditto lizard, we wud be banging your door down if we lived near!!! Do not test again! Sending u loads of    and     xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks girls . I'll remind you both of this when your on your 2wws  I'm not going to test again now as its really knocked me and I want a true answer not a guess. Im feeling bit better now. Had a shower and listened to zita so back in the mind set of lets just wait and see  Got coffee and cake with a friend in morn and may go out to cinema tomorrow night with dh xxx


----------



## vicstar

Aww em u can most definitely remind me!!! Its a very hard time but hang onin there


----------



## Robinson84

Im not having a good day girls. In fact its been awful  . I woke up and just spent 2hrs crying and being angry as im just sure it hasnt worked for us again. Dh wants to test again but I just dont have it in me to do it so I didn't. I just feel so sad   . I don't know how i'll find the stength to carry on and try again. Sorry for the me post but dont know were else to turn


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Em - now I just want to pop around and give you a big hug.  I don't think anything that I say will help, but we all know how you are feeling. Can you and hubby go out for the afternoon and do something that you love doing together - even just for an hour or so to get out of the house and distract you? I read in the Zita West ifv book that during the 2ww our emotions are all over the place & we go through a very 'low' time doubting ourselves and tx etc. Don't worry that you had a bad day today, just try to think that you'll wake up tomorrow and it will be more positive


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- thanks hun. My mum dragged us out to starbucks this morn for coffee and cake then went got dss some new trainers and food shopping. Then went for nap when got home while dh took dss for bike ride. So im feeling a little better now but not entirely positive. Just me and dh tomorrow so prob go out somewhere. Off to mums tonight for indian so should be good  Gona try refrain from testing til wed. I know you guys know exactly how im feeling xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - hope you have a more positive day today    

Vic - on countdown, only 5 more sleeps til you have your beanie back on board  

Nic - sending you lots of love at the moment  

Rome - hope you are having a nice weekend and enjoying a glass of wine for all of us! 

Jelly - hope you are enjoying time with the family in Sweden.

Take care everyone and remember it will be worth it in the end.

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- thanks hun your right it will be worth it in the end. Just wish the journey there wasnt so darn tough . Im feeling very mixed but refraining from taking test til wed. Me and dh are off out for day then my parents invited us round for tea again so at least we'll be out and our minds off it.

Vic- very exciting. Hope your feeling excited 

Nic- thinking of you still hun 

Rome- hope your well hun?

Jelly- Hope your having nice time with family 

AFM- feeling very up and down today. Need to blow these negative thoughts away and just wait and see what wed brings and deal with it then. Me and dh are off to york to have walk round walls and coffee. Be glad to get back to work tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Glad u are feeling a bit better today em, still  for u and hoping this is your time.... U know we are here for u x 


Hey lizard hows it going ??


Nic  


Rome hope u enjoying ur weekend 


Afm, what a lazy day i am having. Got up this morning walked the dog then watched tele, came back to bed and just woke up!!!  love it feels brill and naughty at the same time!!!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Afternoon
Sorry for lack of contact have been so manic at work! 

Robinson    naughty for testing early! Wait!

I am    it is your time now and sending you all   

Hope you ladiesa re well
Nothing to report my end just busy with work!
XX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Em - big   to you, the 2ww is like torture, I hope you can hold on till OTD and test then, at least that way you will know for sure. a negative test at this stage doesnt really mean much but thats easy for me to say when its not me having to wait. try to keep strong hun, keeping everything I have crossed for you

Vic - good luck for ET next week, again that has gone so quick!   your lovely snowbabies are back home soon

Lots of love to everyone else, i have been reading in the wings but may have forgotten what I've read so very sorry if I have forgotten something important. I can safely say that yesterday at hospital was a horrific experience and my heart goes out to those of you who have had to suffer a miscarriage. I do however feel a bit of 'closure' I suppose, all week I've been telling friends that I've had a miscarriage, but I hadnt - how was I supposed to try to get over something that hadnt happened yet? So I do feel a bit calmer in that respect. its really hard because we have told DH's family and his friends but have not told them about IF so of course they are full of well meaning comments like 'well, it shows you can conceive, it will happen'. and I just feel like screaming at them but am managing not to blow my top so far. I'm particularly upset with 2 nurses who have both said 'oh you're young, you've got time' - at least have the decency to read my bloody notes and work out my age before you trot out the platitudes.

I'm sorry ladies, I'm feeling very upset and negative at the moment, I dont want to bring everyone down on this thread as it such a postive thread so will be reading and wishing you all so much love and luck, i just might not be able to post for a while

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic u can say anything u want on here, we will not judge u or be offended, u have been through a very traumatic experience as anyone who has had a m/c will tell u. It is an awful time and u will feel a mix of emotions. Time will heal but that takes time if u know what i mean.   xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Nic - take your time. We aren't going anywhere and will be here for you when your ready to post as well as read.  

Vic - glad you had a lazy day, during tx our bodies go through so much and I think we need to just have 'lazy days' and early nights when we are feeling tired. Hubby played tennis yesteray afternoon for 2 hours and I just curled up on the sofa and did nothing as was having a 'tired day'. I think if we fight it, it does us more harm, so I tend to just go with what my body tells me!


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun  . You post whatever you like here. Were all here to support you through good and the bad. It is a horrific experience and only time will heal the heartache and help you learn to live with it. Were here when you feel ready to come back 

Vic- sounds like you've had a lovely day 

Rome- Glad your ok. I know im very naughty and regretting it bitterly 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

can you all give me a virtual slap? in an effort to 'keep busy' I mowed the lawn this morning..... and then spent all afternoon with bad cramps. I am slapping myself as well. what a div. I was waiting for my Mum to come round, she has been on holiday and I hadnt told her because (a) its not the sort of thing I wanted to discuss on the phone and (b) she wouldnt be able to do anything apart from worry so wanted her to enjoy her holiday as she deserved it. anyway told her now so feel a lot better for talking to her.

tomorrow I will try something a bit more sedate!

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Naughty naughty naughty nic   u shud be resting!!!!! How r u feeling tho??


Em how u holding up?


Lizard and rome did u enjoy your weekends?


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening All

Hope everyone has had a good start to the week
I cant believe that we are already approaching July!!

Em how are things going? When is your OTD?
Thinking and praying for you that it is your time       
Vics - how is it going?
Lizard hope all OK?
Sorry if I have missed anyone out 
XXXXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, how are we all?
Nic, sending you massive hug   thinking of you. 
Em, all my fingers and toes are crossed for you!       know all of this isn't easy but you doing so well, hang in there. 
Vic, can't believe you nearly there! Roll on ET! How you feeling about it
Lizard, how are you darling? How is dr going?  
Rome, when do you start again? Hope you well and the eating healthy plan going well. 

Big hugs to sue for looking after us  

Back from hols and must say, so nice to be in your own bed again hehe. Picked my cat up from cattery today, missed her lots, I'm such a softy lol.
Xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Jelly- Glad you good hol hun  Thanks im trying really hard and have been super good and not tested since fris hiccup 

Rome- im feeling very nervous but ready for an answer what ever it may be now. Tomorrow is otd

Vic- hey hun, hope your well? Im actually feeling alot better after spending weekend being really down. Im ready for the outcome now and to move on if its not what we hoped

Nic- hope your resting up  

Lizard- hope your ok. Cant be long now til baseline can it?

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Robinson, I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow.                                                 

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Wraak- Thanks hun  xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good luck sending you lots of  ^reiki     
i know it is going to be your time Robinson xxx

Jelly - not yet decided on what I am going to do - in the middle of moving home and work has been manic so until all settles down I dont really want to think about IVF
How are you Jelly? how is the baby?
XXX


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - yeah you are back, we have missed you!

Rome - completely agree you have to do IFV when you are ready. We were all set to start on my April AF, but I was in bits and sobbed my heart out when she arrived that month and just decided I wasn't ready. However, come May AF I felt very positive and so ready. So take your time and only cycle when you are ready

Nic - PUT YOUR FEET UP & rest  . That was so thoughtful of you not telling your mum whilst on holiday - I imagine it was hard as we all want our mum's in times of troubles. I must admit it feels wierd not telling my parents about tx as I am really close to them - but it's just something hubby & I need to do alone this time around - well I couldn't do it without you amazing woman! 

Vic - only 3 more sleeps til FET. Hope you are calm an relaxed ready to get your precious cargo on board! 

And last but certainly not least our dear friend Em  . But you deserve a post all on your own today so give me 2 mins! 

AFM - still not really thinking about tx (hee hee hee!). DR scan is on Monday, but no sign of AF yet (today is CD 32 & last cycle AF arrived on CD 29) however been have tummy pains/cramps on and off since the weekend, so sure she'll arrive soon. It's only you girls asking how I am that I have just realised I coud be starting Stimms next Wed!  

Love to all 

Lizard xxx


----------



## Lizard39

To my dear friend Em, who has offered amazing support, been a fab source of information and been a great virtual friend over these past 6 months. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and I hope with all my heart that you and your hubby get the BFP that you both so deserve. You have been so strong not testing again & I know you will be strong tomorrow - capture that moment that you get your 2 lines   as it will be magical and the start of your next phase of your life. Remember you are an amazing woman.

Sending lots of love,   &  

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey jelly nice to have u back!! Hope u had a fab time, hows bump??


Lizard- whats the plan after scan? Yep getting quite excited now!!


Rome - u will know when the time is right x


Em - thinking of u and hoping and praying that u get your bfp....u have been one strong lady xx


Eek 3 more sleeps!!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Morning Ladies

Well as expected its a bfn    

No words can express the disappointment and pain I feel today. I dont know if I can keep going through this. Is it ever going to be our turn

Thankyou all for your support and kind words. I will be here reading but dont have it in me right now to post.

Vic- wishing you all the luck in the world

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Robinson, I am so disappointed for you.  Sending you and DH all the love and hugs in the world - take care of yourselves.  

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Oh em i am gutted for u both   thinking of u hun...... Come back when u r ready u know we are here for u and understand how u are feeling


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, I'm so so sorry sweetie   so sad for you
Xxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Em

big big   to you and DH. take some time to grieve and we will all be here for you when you feel ready to come back

Nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Em - I'm so sorry. The next few weeks will be especially tough & as others have said you need time to grief. Don't give up your dream as it will come true.

Sending you lots of love &  

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Em - I am so sorry - Sending you lots of    and make sure you take care of yourself and that you are kind to yourself over the next few days
Dont ever give up on your dream
xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies

Nearly weekend!

Nic, em, thinking of you both, sending lots of love and kisses.

Vic, just want to wish you all the best for tomorrow sweetie, can't believe the day is here!! How you feeling?
Lizard, hope af shows up for you soon! Bet it will sat, have a feeling  
Rome, hello sweetie, how you?

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning all   

Ooh Jelly just read your signature and seen you have had your 12w scan, bet that was amazing. Sooo pleased that pregnancy is now going well.  Thanks for the luck, i am nervously excited.  Wish it was tomorrow now, sooo impatient.  Anyway, got a weekend of relaxing planned but then coming back to work on monday.  I think it will make time pass a lot quicker.  

Lizard, hope d/r going ok and AF has shown up!!!! 

Em and Nic - big big    for you both, i am thinking of you.

Hey Rome hope you okay too, sounds like you are busy at mo?

 xx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- wishing you lots of luck tomorrow hun . Im   this is your time xxx

Jelly- congrats on your 12wk scan 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girls, had scan yesterday. Looks like the other sack is now gone so hoping that's it with bleeding.  

Em, how you doing flower? Big hugs, don't give up ok. You WILL get there. It's so hard I know, but keep fighting for what is yours  Xxxx

Vic, bet you soooooooo excited! I very excited for you!! What time is it?
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Just a quick post as in the office but OMG... Drugs def working I have had so many hot flushes today it's unbelieveble! Also AF showed up this morning. Out with work tonight not home til about 10pm but I'll catch up with everyone properly later. 

Lots of love to you all

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, hurrah on af! I was clearly wrong re sat hehe!
Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Vic - eeek good luck for tomorrow, I'm not sure how it works but do you find out on the day how the embies defrosted or do you find that out in advance? loads and loads of    

Em - big hugs and kisses hun   .

Jelly - brilliant news on your scan, I think at 12 weeks it finally looks like a baby or was a it a bit blurry due to all the action!

Lizard - brill news on AF, its all happening now, doesnt seem 2 mins since you started DR. hope the hot flushes subside a bit now.

Rome ,how you doing, hope  you arent too busy at work

love to everyone else, whats happened to Beckyboo?

AFM. well feeling a bit better than last week. I know it will take time and its still up and down but every day is progress towards getting better so am keeping that in mind. I have decided to see the doc on monday for some more time off work because work is extremely stressfull and stupid busy and i know that I need to be right before going back to that. i cant go back to work at 150mph if i'm not better as it will make me worse and i cant deal with that. physically I feel fine, after the lawnmowing incident (ahem) I've been taking it steady and the bleeding has almost stopped, the hospital did say you could bleed for up to 2 weeks so thats good plus I HATE wearing sanitary towels so the sooner it finishes the better! I am taking advantage of the time off to organise the electrician and window quotes plus a little bit of painting (by that i mean glossing a balustrade, its not physically demanding just time consuming) so hopefully we can soon get our house on the market.

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, sounds like a good plan to get some more time off work, you need to feel ready. Glad you feeling a little better, day by day. Thinking of you lots xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Glad afs arrived. Boo to hot flushes there awful. Be stimms son. Its going so quickly 

Jelly- Im feeling mixed really. One minute im positive and next feeling its never gona be my turn . I also got my results from serum today as had left them til finished cycle and it was + for hidden C  So been given a drug regime but will need additional drugs during next round of ivf which im unsure if our clinic will do so may have to move and I really dont want to  . So pleased your scan all well and you can relax a little bit 

Nic-   Glad your feeling bit better. It will def take time but you'll get there im positive. Putting your house on market will be exciting 

Vic- 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, will text you!
Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

ok hun


----------



## Shoegirl10

Em- have been thinking of you 
Hope you are ok and sending you lots of   
I can only imagine how you are feeling but I really hope you hang on to your dream and dont give up hun
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- thanks hun. Dont you worry im not giving up on my dream of having a family with my dh  How you doing? xx


----------



## vicstar

Hey ladies, thank u just hoping my little buttons thaw nicely tomoorow, they will do one at a time so fingers crossed will not have to use them all  the clinic will ring between 9&10 to let me know!! 


Nic i am really glad to hear u sounding a lot better, but def take it a day at a time and if you aren't ready to go back to work then you should stay off until u feel ready x


Oh lizard its horrid isnt it , i get the flushes really bad on d/r..... Fab news on af tho, not long for u now! 


Em big   hope u dont mind me asking but what is the hidden c?


Hey jelly and rome!!


----------



## Lizard39

Evening everyone   got in about 15 mins ago and although tired I couldn't resist popping on FF to see how everyone is! 

Vic - will be thinking of you tomorrow & very excited you',, have your snow babies back on board

Jelly - yeah o you 12 week scan. That is fab news. So when is your next scan? Are you going to find out the sex?

Em - Did you got extra test via Serum in Athens? Do you mind me asking how come etc? 

Nic - glad to hear your resting more. Think it's a really good idea to get more sick leave from work - hope your GP signed it off etc

Rome - what have you been up to?

AFM - AF truely arrived. Seems slightly heavier which is great news - convinced my delightful accupuncturist is to thank for it! Only one more day then the weekend...yeah!

Love to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies....... im nervous today  anyway i have to u this, just bin avin a shower sorting my lady bits out ready for today and somet came floating in the water by my feet that i thought was hair and it was a frickin spider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not a good start to the morning!!! 


Hope u all ok? Xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Vic - I'm sorry, but you have made me laugh! So I just googled spiders and it said....

'Spiders are generally a sign of good luck in many cultures over the world'
'the spider is an ancient symbol of Mystery, power & growth'

I'm guessing your little spider wasa positive sign  

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- good luck hun. The nerves are unbearable waiting for that call but im sure your little embies are fighters  xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Wow, good going lizard! Must be good luck then vic!   ohhh how exiting!!
I'm away in London for lunch with old work ppl today, back late afternoon so won't be able to read your good news till then   but I wish you all the best in the whole wide world my darling. Feet up after ET young lady!  
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Enjoy you trip to London Jelly xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

vic so sorry but you really did make me laugh! better that you found it now rather than in the hospital! my friend once went for a smear and doc found a postatge stamp stuck there- she'd used some public loos before and there was no loo roll so grabbed a tissue from her handbag and guess what was stuck to it.........

huge huge hugs for today, will be back on later to find out how you got on

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

nic that is hilarious!!!!


Thanks ladies, ill let u know......wow lizard i didnt know that but very impressive for this time of day!!!


Have a good day in london jelly, and everyone else have a good day x


----------



## vicstar

Well first embie survived the thaw so i am pupo now with one button 


Three snowbabies left, yay!!!


----------



## Lizard39

Hey Vic- that is fantastic news, especially as your first frostie survived the thaw! So what are you going to do for the rest of the day?


----------



## knickerbockerglory

yeah! brilliant news Vic. I love that you call your embie a button. hope its snuggling in as I type.

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Congrats on being PUPO Vic. Hope your resting up and 2ww isnt too crazy  xxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks ladies, it feels different this time much less clinical somehow, i dont know why but anyway just going to go with the flow and hope i dont go crazy!!!! Been trying to sleep this aft cos really tired keepbeing woken up so i have gien up to that!!


Enjoy your weekends ladies, hope u all have something nice planned xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, my PUPO girl, so happy to read your news! Celebrating now for you with a becks blue   
Here's to a happy, relaxing, positive 2ww  
Xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks jelly!! Cheers!!  enjoy x


----------



## Lizard39

Hope you are putting you feet up Vic! I am tonight as I' absolutely shattered and feel very Lethargic. Got a very quiet weekend which is good. Don't think I've drunk enough water today, so bet that's got something to do with it  best go sniff and down a pint of water!  

Enjoy your beer jelly!


----------



## Jelly.B

Becks blue taste a little alcoholic even tho is not. Going down nicely with a Thai  

Have a good weekend ladies
Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Jelly- enjoy that blue 

Vic- Glad your feeling good. Hope you have nice relaxing weekend

Lizard- Quiet weekend sounds nice

Nic- Hope your well hun 

Rome- hey hun, hope your well?

AFM- Well feeling abit down tonight  I just feel so overwhelmed with the thought of having to face another tx and know in my heart I cannot go through it again unless further tests are done or changes are made. Wish I could wave a magic wand and change all the bad things that have happened. Sorry for this down post and bringing the thread down but just feel so alone right now

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, never apologise for being down! It will take time to get back on your feet Hun, but take that time, nothing wrong with a break. The tought of a new tx is hard for us all, but never give up on your dream because at the end, it's so worth it. It just feels hard now, you only human... But will get easier in time. Not going to tell you soon you will have that excitement back with thought of tx, I never got it, but neither did I hang around waiting for it, I just threw myself into it, or maybe you will feel it again,but for now, just take one day at a time. You will get there! I promise you that! 
If testing is the way forward, then so be it. Do what you think is right. Just never give up ok  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Em u must not apologise for feeling down we have all been there. Its a really tough journey which takes it right out of u and can knock u down. As my mum always tells me tho u will after time get up and brush yourself off, it will happen for you hun as it will all of us, may not be the 2nd 3rd or 4th but it will happen eventually.  Big big


----------



## vicstar

Hey ladies


Good luck for lining scan tomorrow lizard  


Nic and Em how are u ladies doing x  


Jelly hope u r enjoying your weekend x


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Vic - can't believe its my scan tomorrow - its come around so quickly! All being well I'll be stimming on Wed! How you doing? Being relaxed? Are you back at work tomorrow?

How's everyone else? Hope you have had a good weekend  

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Evenin' All

Vic - well remembered, I have a brain like a sieve, good luck to lovely Lizard for your lining scan tomorrow, funny how we hope its very thin one minute and then hope its very thick the next! Vic  hope you are doing well and not going too loop the loop.

Hope every one else is good too and enjoyed the weekend

i've had a mixed weekend, had a couple of down days but ok today. I think I was thinking about last weekend and what was happening then   we have had a bit of a busy weekend, DH bought a new (to us) car. DH has a lovely but completely impractical car, its a 2 seater convertible with no boot! so that means that we cant do anything in his car. big shop - no way, only 1 bag of shopping, go away for the weekend? no room for bags etc. so we have this lovely car and basically spend all the time using my VW polo which just isnt as flash! anyway he has finally (after 4 years) traded it in for a car with, get this, back seats and a boot! woo hoo! sadly he had been keeping his car until the day when he was forced to trade it in for a car that we can fit a pram in the boot but that day just aint coming soon. what forced his hand is that in the torrential ran we have had recently, the soft top roof has started leaking. anyway got a new car and hopefuly new house to look forward to soon.

Love Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - it's still such early days for you & you'll have ups & downs   oh....new car, sounds exciting. Are you at home this week or back to work?

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

off to see my GP tomorrow for a bit more time off. just cant face work, its so manic and stressful, there are loads of people at work either off long term sick with stress or on antidepressants because of work, I'm only just hanging on in there in terms of work stress so need to get myself 100% right before going back into that. I can only cope with one type of stress at a time!!!

anyway off to bed now, need an early night, been up since 6am (why does that always happen at the weekend but when alarm goes off during the week, i'm sound asleep!)

nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Glad you ate looking after yourself Nic & not going back to work too early 

Just had DR scan - no cysts & lining has to be below 6mm & mine was 1.6mm so I'm good to go & start stim injections on Wed! Still carrying on as normal & can't believe we are doing ivf at mo. might be panicking when start injecting though as because I'm on 375 menopur it's fiddly drawing last bits from my 1200 & 600 vials! I'll cross that bridge if it happens though!

Have a good day everyone. Can't believes its wet & cold again!

Lizard xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Lizard

thats fantastic news, hopefully the hot flushes will subside a bit now too. have you got your brazil nuts ready, lol? hoping you get lots of lovely follies. My clinic told me to bring in the remnants of bottles and then mixed it for you which was nice, perhaps you could persuade yours to do the same?

been to docs and got 2 weeks off, am a bit worried that I'll never be ready to go back to work if I'm honest. work is completely stresfull and  draining and now I'm off I'm so relieved that I'm not sure I'll ever be 100% ready. just got to buy those lottery tickets in the meantime....

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, that's great news. It's all happening, very happy for you   when is next scan?

Nic, glad you got another 2weeks off. Don't think about work and what's ahead, take one day at a time. One day you will wake up and just wanting something to keep your mind busy, that's the day you will be ready for work.   for now, take it easy and just take care of yourself  

Em, how are you doing Hun? Sending you   

Vic, how's 2ww going?    

Rome, how are you sweetie?

Bought a sewing machine ages ago, used to love it when I was 'younger' been so busy with tx and what have you, finally dusted it off and going to give it a swirl. Would really love to make a quilt.... Let's see how that goes hehe.


----------



## vicstar

Yay lizard, fantastic news re lining scan, oohh you will soon be making some juicy ripe eggs!!!     When will you have first scan??

Thats good Nic that you have been signed off, sounds like you have a fairly stressful job and so will need the time out.  Take care hun   I don't think i would want to go back!!!

Jelly - whats the crack with sewing machine, very domesticated eh   I am only jealous cos i don't have the patience with anything like that, but how lovely if you made a quilt for baby   

How are you Em?

AFM - come back to work today after a weekend at home of doing absolutely nothing, thought i wanted to come back cos i was bored.  Anyhow, come to work and wish i hadn't.  Totally peed off, can't be bothered at all, had a really busy day.  Some people i work with are not very helpful as well,   .  Feeling a bit PMT'd which isn't good, bit worried that AF is on its way, think it is just all the hormones that i am feeling like i could fall out with someone but still worried.  

Other than that all okay!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Im still here reading and thinking of you all 

Lizard- Congrats on linning scan. Cant believe how quick its come round  Good luck for stimms

Jelly- I am very jealous as would LOVE a handmade quilt  Well done you

Vic- Its no fun going back to work is it, Boo! Too early to even be thinking about af . Im positive this is your time hun 

Nic- Glad you have two more weeks 

AFM- Not much to report. Still feeling mixed. Booked our follow up today for 16th. Not really looking forward to it as I already know they wont be able to help us which will mean moving clinic. We've already referred to another clinic just waiting to get bit of info from our clinic to send off to them then gona go there for initial consultation. In amongst all the ivf stuff we have alot on this month and next socially so looking forward to that and hoping it will shake off these negative thoughts. Got girls night out Fri and Wedding all day and night Sat with Dh this weekend. Going back to work tomorrow but they've said I dont need to but feel I need to to get back into routine of some sort

xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening ladies

Hope you are all well

Robinson - hope you are well?

Nothing to report here to be honest just so busy with work
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, nice to hear from you   hope work gets a bit easier for you.
Em, sounds like you having a busy month ahead. Will take yor mind of things. 
Vic, af is not on way!!!   sorry to hear you have stress at work. Tell them all where to stick it hehe
Lizard, not long now! Tomorrow you start stimming!! Exciting times for sure.
Nic, sending you loads of cuddles and kisses sweetie  
Xxxxxxxxxx
Xxxxxxxxxx
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Afternoon ladies

right just warning you this is going to be a long post! my head is going   with all the complicated emotions and feelings going round so I'm just going to set it all down in a post. sometimes you feel better if you write it all down and rather than write it on a piece of paper I wanted to share it with my friends who know exactly what its like and who are going through the same thing. I'm not looking for an answer, just need to get it out, does that make sense?

so i will start at the beginning of TTC. for over a year now we have been prodded and poked and submitted to all the horrors of IVF and investigations. this has set off a lot of emtional stuff, all tied up with my previous medical history. Ithink that i was so releived to have cancer and survive that maybe I didnt process things as well as I thought. and IF has brought it all back to me, the constant hospital visits. when you have cancer, well, you dont have a choice, you have to do what you have to do but IF isnt life threatening, well not at its most basic level? so starting IVF I was not in a good place emotionally. and the BFN knocked me for 6, I knew I would be upset if it was a BFN but I didnt realise how much it would upset me, it was like a bereavmemnt and i suppose it was, not just of the child but of all my hopes and dreams for the future. it was so hard, as well we know but somehow I got through it and even started to look forward to the next round.

then came the shock natural BFP and miscarriage. i cant even put into words how magical and then how tragic this has been. Prior to this I had prayed for the day i would be pregnant. but now I feel trapped. I feel so tired of all this and if I was 10 years younger I would be saying enough is enough for now. time out. but at nearly 39 I havent got time out, well, not a serious amount of time out. I am scared to carry on, and I'm so scared of it succeding and acually getting pregnant. but I dont want to look back in 5 years, when it really is too late, and not have tried everything I could. so I'm trapped in this situation where I dont want to go forward but dont want to stop either. we havent had sex since the miscarriage but I'm scared to in case I get pregnant, how crazy does that sound? I havent told DH because I dont want this to become a 'thing' in our sex life and cause problems if that makes sense. my poor DH, he is the most wonderful man in the world and he is broken. I have never seen him like this. he is the one who is always positive and looks on the bright side but he has had that beaten out of him. it breaks my heart to see him like this.

last but not least i feel guilty. guilty that the problems we have TTC are my fault and guilty that I did something wrong to lose our baby. the rational part of me knows this isnt true but I cant help feeling like this. 

thanks for listening

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic -


----------



## vicstar

Nic - You rant away hun, we are all ears, i feel for you hun and wish i could come and give you a massive


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- I burst into tears when I read your post. So many of these feelings im going through and im sure all the ladies can relate. No words can express how much I want to give you a massive      for real. The only comfort I can give you is one day and im positive it will be your turn and all the ladies on this thread. You all deserve it so much  xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - I'm so glad you actually wrote this post as I hope it has helped you get your thoughts, which have been swimming around your head for months out there so you can start to deal with them. I know exactly why you wrote them down (I actually am writing about my own journey - as one day I want to share it with my girlfriends who have no idea about our TTC journey and what's going on in my pretty little head!)

I completely understand about how your hubby is broken. They are are rocks aren't they and always there to support us not only through ttc but through our life, yet sometimes they aren't strong enough for both of us and need to grief and need support themselves. If your hubby is anything like mine he will be hurting so much inside as all he wants is for you to be happy and he knows having a baby will make you happy but its out of his control at the moment   

Finally, you CANNOT blame yourself for any of this, or what you have and haven't done. Life is so tough & unfair but unfortunely we are dealt a card & we have little influence over it something. You are an amazing strong woman - I cannot even begin to imagine how you dealt with having cancer, but you did and the same with your TTC - you will deal will it, come out stronger and be a mummy one day. You need to grief to be able to move forward. 

I know no words I or the other lovely ladies write will make you feel better. But we are all here for you to support you and help you get through this so you can start your next tx & not be scared.

Sending you lots of love &   Nic.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Having gone through a miscarriage only recently I can understand the emotions, guilt, frustration, anger, sadness you are going through at t he moment and my heart goes for you,I hope that having written this will make you feel better and I know that at the moment nothing can take this pain away from you.

However 4 months on from my miscarriage I am in a better place and that has been taking each day as it comes.
Like you I am scared to get pregnant incase I go through this pain of loss again but I know that if I dont try I will never know.

Each day will get better and the dark cloud hanging over you will start to lift  
You must not let this come between you and your husband you both need each other 

My heart goes to you and I am so very sorry for your loss and what you have been through 
                     

xx


----------



## vicstar

Hi Ladies

Do you start stimming today Lizard?? Good luck    

Not feeling great today, feel a bit low and like the world is against me    My work mates know i have had this treatment and i honestly thought they would be good with me, but a couple of them are just not.  Yesterday, one of the copiers broke and i was on my hands and knees trying to fix the damn thing, trapped my hand in the process, pulling drawers out etc (there was only two of us in the office at the time) and the other girl just sat there and carried on messing on the internet booking her holiday    .  I was like, are you being serious You can see i am struggling and i am meant to be taking things a bit easier, and you just sit there and do sweet FA!!!  Then one of the others i feel like she is being really distant and weird with me.  All i want to do today is sit and have a little cry, cos i am feeling quite low, and get it all out of my system but then i will feel like i am being a drama queen.  But none of them know how it feels to be in the position we are in, and sometimes we just need a hug and a bit of time out.  I feel like they look at me as if what is the big deal.  

I have slight tummy ache today as well which is getting me down because last treatment i started to have slight spotting 6dpt, which will be tomorrow.  I know it is a bit different this time round cos i haven't had the HCG shot so techinically i wouldn't have a period just yet cos not ovulated but still it doesnt stop me from thinking that AF is on its way and there is FA i can do about it.

SOrry for the rant ladies but i am not doing good at all.  All i want to do is go home, curl up on the sofa and not speak to anyone.


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh vic, sending you loads loads of      
Can't believe your workmates are being so selfish and insensitive!! I come around and give them all a slap!  
Right in the face, one of those that really burns!

Seriously tho, chin up petal   know it's hard, but you so close now. Don't read into my signs, know it's hard but mess with your head. You doing so so well sweetie.
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Vic its really hard not to think about all that, isnt it? hang on till you get home and then have a big blub and let it all out, you will feel better for it.   its impossible not to symptom spot, but cramps can be a good sign, I had massive AF pains the day AF was due, convinced she was on her way and it turned out to be a BFP. just take every day as it comes, as dorothy says, tomorrow, Toto is another day. i'm also coming down with Jelly to slap your colleagues. next time something goes wrong just shrug and say sorry, I cant do any heavy lifting/bending etc and sit at your desk. lots of swear words in my head but I wont put them on FF 

thanks ladies for all your support and kind words. I honestly would be going properly mad if I didnt have you! I was thinking back and I think I only joined this thread just before TX so thats only 7 months ago but I feel like I've known you all for years! I was thinking back to our IF investigations last year and thinking 'oh,  didnt know you guys back then' which seems strange. Whist my friends are sympathetic and understanding, no-one can truly appreciate and understand how hard IF and IVF is. In my darkest days, to know that how I'm feeling is completely normal brings me alot of comfort.whilst it saddens me to know that you are going through the same thing it helps to know that I'm not going  .

I wish we all lived nearby. would LOVE to meet up with you all. I'd also love to see what you look like, have seen a photo of Jelly on her profile and can sort of see Vic in hers. Becky went from blonde to brunette in her profile pic so no idea! i have ideas about what you all look like, I bet I'm wrong! Lizard, I see you as tall with long blonde hair and Em, I see you as a curvy brunette. When I say curvy I dont mean it as a euphemism for 'fat' as it seems to be used these days, I mean curvy in an hourglass figure. Rome, havent decided yet, think I'm thrown by the brunette figure you have on your profile. 

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Vic - hope you are at home resting & chilling out on the sofa with hubby looking after you   can't believe how insensitive some folks are & how your colleague just sat and watched you crawling about in the floor. Don't be doing that again   I can't remember....when is your OTD?

Nic - you got half of it right...tall but brunette! I too can't believe we have all been virtual friends for about 7 months. We have been through so much together   & like you saddens me that you are all amazing ladies who shoudn't be having to go through this  

Em - how are you doing today?  

Jelly - hope you are doing well my little friend!  

Rome - really good to read 4 months after your miscarriage life is getting better & I'm sure that will give Nicgreat comfort  

AFM - all good, though my heart felt alittle heavy today at work when one of the guys mentioned that his wife is expecting - he was so excited & chuffed as its there first and they are aliitle older like me. I was genuinely pleased for him   Will be doing my first Stims injection tonight - maybe actually stabbing myself will make me realise we are doing tx  

Love to all 

Lizard xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

good luck for first jab Lizard, lets hope the next 2 weeks go quickly although fitting in almost daily scans does get a bit wearing! have they changed your protocol at all this time? looking on the postives, at least they can learn from the previous cycle and fine tune it a bit more. Keeping everything crossed that its your time, you deserve it

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic- same protocol but just upped menopur to 375 rather than 300. They were happy with quality of embryos (all good grade B's so for an old bird thats not bad) and fertilisation rate last time (3 out of 4 fertilised), just would have liked more embryos to choose from. Let's hope it's all of our turns this year


----------



## Jelly.B

I have never had a grade 'A' embrio, all 'B' and worse but hey, 'B' worked for us  

Nic, like you say, would be so lovely for us all to meet, such a shame we all live so far away.

Lizard, it's always hard to hear when other ppl get pregnant. Im always so so so happy hearing pregnancy announcements here, with ivf or naturally, however I find myself getting jealous of hearing friends, even friends of friends announcing being pregnant! Even now although pregnant myself! Perhaps it's because I think they have it so easy to get pregnant, that they have no idea what we go through, what we HAVE to go through.. Don't know.. Of course happy for them, but jealous....do they go through the same worry as we do...... Maybe it's just me and my crazy head hehe

Hope you all lovely ladies are well
Xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Nic- Your spot on I am indeed a curvy brunette  I love your thoughts on what we all look like. Ive never really thought about it. I also find much comfort and sadness in knowing we are all going through the same 

Lizard-  it will be your turn soon to announce your expecting your first  Hope first jab went well. All happening now for you 

Vic- Hope your resting up and taking it easy hun and works not to much 

Jelly- Hey hun, its so hard not to be jealous of the ease of others getting pregnant around you. Just think how much you'll cherish your little miracle 

Rome- Hope your well hun?

AFM- first full day at work of the week today. Felt nice to be back into a routine. Then been out for a meal with parents tonight and family. As much as I wanted to be upbeat and join in I felt myself just sat there staring into space not really listening at all to the conversations around me . Im distracted by all this stuff swimming around in my head. I took my mums car back to there house as mum had few drinks and then went back in dads car to ours for coffee. He was asking when we would be starting tx again. All I could say was I dont know I just dont feel ready. I just cant bear to go through it again until we have all the answers to our questions and im well aware we may not get all those answers and once again have to take a leap of faith to do the next tx. Why is life so dam complicated and heart breaking. Why can't I give my wonderful husband a baby and my amazing parents a grandchild and be a mummy 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey ladies!

Lol Nic, made me smile thinking about you working out what we all look like!!! You sound a little more upbeat hun, how are you feeling?xx  

Lizard - how are stimms going? You are doing so well, and it is really hard when you have pregnancy announcement so close to home, but i will tell you this, it will be you next i promise xx

Em - how is work going.  I think it helps to take your mind off things and get back into a routine as soon as you can.  It will also be your time soon hun xx

Jelly - hows it going?  

AFM - i am 6dpt and starting to go a little crazy!! Tummy ache has stopped now, i don't feel as low as i have felt the last couple of days and today i am feeling more positive again.  I tell you what, i wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy, it is a crazy time, i thought the treatment part was hard but the 2ww is torture.  

Love to you all


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, glad you feeling more positive today. Get used to the torture, once you get your BFP in next few days the worry gets even worse  
Xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Ohhhh noooooooooooo, i have been a really really really naughty girl


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic!!!! Slap on bum or you!


----------



## Jelly.B

For nor or!


----------



## Jelly.B

Haha give up! iPad messing with me. So you did a test yes.......?


----------



## vicstar

Yes i did, bad bad girl!! There is a very faint 2nd line there, and please don't congratulate me or anything like that because it is far too early and i am telling myself that it is an evaporation line!!!    Although it came up after a couple of mins    Not going to go screaming from the roof tops because i don't think i can take that as definite as only 6dpt but it was a First Response that you can use any time of the day and 6 days early. Again though not getting excited yet..............................................


----------



## Jelly.B

Ok, I wont jump up and down for you yet.... To be honest, don't think I could, tummy full of baked potatoe and tuna.... If that comes up.... Not a Good sight   

When is your test date again? I used first response..... About 4-5times,   my opinion best tests.

Ohhhhh........ Not saying a word..... Just sending you a hug  
Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh la la! Well just read your post Vic & I have alittle smile on my face and you made me go all goose-pimply! Like Jelly not saying a word just sending a huge   too!

Lots of love to everyone.

Lizard xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just fancied saying that. no reason   xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- not saying anything but sending a big   and   it stays xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Sending you lots of  ^reiki       and     vics and     

XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Have a lovely weekend ladies 
Xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies!! Thanks for your messages


Lizard how are the stims going?? When 1st scan??


Em, nic, rome and jelly how are you all, looking firward to weekend?


Sooooooo i have a  ........still very very early but its definitely right!!! Cant believe i am saying it, dh wont let me yet because its so early and he and i are both very nervous but i feel like i am about to burst!!!!


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Vic - that is excellent news & burst away here   when is OTD as I'll wait til then to properly say 'C**************' 

How is everyone else doing? I've had 3 stim injections now and tummy feels aliitle tender! First scan is on Friday (day 10) so we'll see how that goes. Having a relaxing weekend & tomorrow will just watch Wimbledon final for the afternoon! 

Feed up with this weather though....are we actually going to have a summer  

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Vic, I'm soooooooo happy for you, if I'm working it out correctly you are 8dpt? looking very good. hoping and      for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps how many hpt have you done, lol, about a 1000??


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard, hope the injections are going ok, not long now till first scan. I'm with you on wimbledon, i dont watch it normally but I feel like i should now a brit is in the final.

my friend says the weather is like winter but without the benefits! too true

Bit of painting for me (am on here though so dont know when I'll do it!!) and then afternoon in skipton with dh

Lots of love to us all
Nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

I'm suppose to be doing some chores too Nic, but can't be bothered! Instead done some washing, had brunch, heading out to accupuncture later & then hubby & I are going to go out for early supper! You are so right it feels like winter without the benefits! Think the heating might have to be switched on soon to take the chill off...my excuse...I tell hubby it's not good for me to be cold at the moment during tx!   

Hi to all

Lizard xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

Hope everyone is OK?
Hope its good news Vics    
xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello Lovely ladies,

How are we all today   I'm good, just about to do stims injection number 6, but realised I've been naughty and only drank 2 pints of water today, but have had a diet coke (I know tut tut) & 2 weak decaf lattes! Think I best get another pint of water down me before going to bed - btw does anyone know why we are supposed to drink so much water during Stims? 

Lots of   to everyone.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Drinking the water stops you feeling so bloated and flushes out all the toxins and helps clear out any bad stuff from your ovaries

how are the stims going?
XX


----------



## Lizard39

Rome - thanks for that....best down another pint of water then   It still hasn't sunk in that we are going tx - I know, I know sounds really strange given that it's EC next week! My tummy has felt more tender than during my first IFV - I can def feel my ovaries doing something already (felt it from day 2 or 3) whereas on my first cycle I don't think I felt this til a lot later on in Stims. I'm taking it as a good sign especially as my dose is 375 this time and was only 300 on first tx.  So have you decided when you might cycle again? Lizard xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Lizard glad stims going well and ovary twanging is a good sign! think the water is to prevent OHSS as well? I didnt feel much ovary wise but like you will be on a higher dose next time. 

Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All

Hope everyone is well (despite the weather!!!)

Lizard- I havent decided yet when to cycle I still need some head space after the mc
Just when I think I am ready I start to get cold feet   also scared it could happen again so that puts me off too 

How is the cycle going?
XXXX


----------



## vicstar

Morning everyone! 

How are we all, enjoying the lovely weather i hope!!   

Rome - there is no doubt you are going to be scared.  I had a very early m/c last year only at 5 weeks and i am not kidding you i am terrified at the moment of it happening again, so you must be very scared.  I keep telling myself that surely it can't happen twice. Would they give you more regular check ups this time round?

How is everyone else?

AFM - well still BFP, did a clearblue digital today and it says pregnant 1-2.  I am hoping that by OTD this will increase to 2-3/3+ fingers crossed anyway.  I have decided today that i am going to enjoy this pregnancy bubble and just go with it.  For the last few days i have stayed away from FF because i found that i was reading and reading other peoples symptoms etc and getting myself a bit worked up which isn't good.  Anyway feeling more myself now, it is a BFP and i am going to enjoy it    

My OTD isn't until monday but by then i will be 17 days post ET which was a 5dt so in effect i would be just over 5 weeks.  Most clinics will have tested by tomorrow at the latest so i am going with that. No twinges or bleeding or anything so i think it is looking good at the moment.

Anyway enough of that, sending everyone bundles of    and     xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, sending you a big  and HUGE CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Vics - huge congrats and     enjoy every moment!! if its positive now it can only stay positive. So happy for  you 
hugs xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Vics, massive massive congatulations, thats just fantastic. I agree with Rome, a positive now can only mean one thing! my clinic test 12dp EC which is early but in fairness they do a blood test so 17dpt is like torture!  

Nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Vic - huge congratulations  

Sorry for me post but i need some HELP.....I'm on day 7 of Stims on LP & just been to the loo & got Egg White CM (sorry tmi) which happens just before I ovulate. I remember getting this during my first ifv cycle but it was afew days before EC, but I'm worried as I'm only on day 7 of Stims & not due to have my first Stim scan til Friday - which will be day 10. I've posted this as a new thread too, so hopefully someone might reply but just thought one of you lovely ladies might have some insight

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Lizard

sorry hun dont know too much about it, I'm sure you'll be ok but its worrying until you know that for sure. I do remember the clinic telling me that the shortest time you can stim is 8 days and some people are ready on their day 8 scan so maybe the extra dose has got you ready? I'm sure there will be someone on FF who can put your mind at rest xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

just re-read what i posted earlier, I meant to say my clinic test 14dp EC, durr!


----------



## vicstar

Hi lizard, not sure either wish i knew, but maybe your follies are getting ready sooner this time because of higher dose.....its worrying all the same. But u are still also doing d/r so i am sure everything will be under control and your body may just be reacting diffferently this time. I think when we are only a few days away from scans etc our brains go into overdrive and we notice every slight change. 


I judt wanted to say too thank to u lsdies for being amazing people thesd last few months, this journey can be very lonely and having you all there whenever i have needed someone has been a massive help so THANK YOU and big big  


Sending loads of     too


----------



## Lizard39

I PM'd the amazing Agate & she has replied with a detailed explanation & it's nothing to worry about..phew! 

Vic - you have been an amazing support & friend too


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

well sat here with tears streaming down my face as I've just phoned the clinic to explain what has happened and to see what happenens next. not ready to start now but didnt want to lose our NHS place through inaction.  anyway they are sending out an appointment to see the consultant so will see what happens after that. I've asked to see the top man, his underling, whilst very nice doesnt speak english very well and I struggle to understand him, particularly as I'm usually blubbing myself. got to wait a bit longer for him but we are in no rush. 

i'm also starting to feel stressed about going back to work next week. I'm ready to go back to work in an abstract sense but not sure I'm ready to go back to my work. I know from things that colleagues have posted on ******** its stressfull, but to be honest if I dont go back now not sure I'll ever be ready to go back. we have decided that whatever happens, once we have moved house I will go part time so now I have some light at the end of that tunnel. just hope our house sells quickly.

For the  last few weeks I've had a daily list of chores to take my mind off things. think I've done it a bit too well as I'm completely knackered! need to rest and get my energy back before I go back to work. lots of decorating and DIY acheived in anticipation of getting the house on the market.

Just having a down day today I think, hoping tomorrow is a better one

nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, sending you loads of     we all have ups and downs, but hopefully once you get into a routine you might feel better...? Really wish there was something I could say to make you feel better darling but so happy you sharing how you feel, getting it out. That in itself helps you along the way xxxx

Lizard, glad you got hold of agate, panic over lol
Xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic sounds like you have a horribly stressful job and i don't envy you at all.  But sometimes we have to just force ourselves to do something, and maybe once you return it will get easier.  Probably the thought of going back is making you anxious, perhaps because of the questions your colleagues will ask etc which is always the hardest having to face that and deal with.  Sending you big    and the sooner you can get part time the better and on maternity leave too would be even better   

Have you found a house you want to buy? My mum is selling at the moment, and believe me i feel like i am selling my house all over again, i think i am more stressed than her about it!!!!  

Hope everyone else is okay?  Lizard hows the stimms?  Not long now hun   x

Em, Jelly and Rome - nearly weekend!!!!! x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Nics, I feel for you and totally understand how you are feeling 
I took 2 weeks off after my mmc and to be honest going back to work was what got me through the pain and just being around colleagues and friends helped me. we talk about the mmc now and I feel fine about talking about it but I always believe time is a healer and you should try and be patient and kind to yourself

I will remember crying when my period came as it felt the chapter had been closed on the mc and yes I have forgotten the mc but I never forgot about the baby I lost.  (she says with a tear in her eyes  )

I can honestly say that with time you will find the strength and courage to try again and only you know when that is.
I have been using the time since the mmc to focus on my body and getting all the correct supplements and vitamins etc... so my body is ready for the IVF treatment , my emotional side well only time can do that and I know when the time will be right . It is a personal choice and you are the bets person to decide

  
Thinking of you as  I know it is hard xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Nic, my heart goes out to you.    you will have ups & downs over the next few months & I say just go with them. Sending you lots of love xx

Vic- how are you feeling? Have you got a date for your scan yet?

Em - how are you doing? Sending you lots of love &   

Rome - hello   What have you been up to!

Jelly - how's your bump doing? 

AFM - panic over re EWCM! Got Agates reply & afew on the thread I posted & I'm taking it as a good sign    didn't phone the clinic as couldn't have gone in for a scan today anyway....not sure if that's my rather laid back attitude to this cycle...dare I admit it, it still hasn't sunk in we are cycling again and it should be EC next week!  Felt alittle guilty yesterday though, as my Mum asked if we would do IFV again (as you know, first cycle we told both parents & 3 of my girlfriend - this cycle no one knows apart from you lovely ladies!) and I had to tell alittle white lie & say 'we'll def do again but not sure when'   I'm really close to my parents, but this is just something that hubby & I have to do on our own.

Lots of love to everyone at the moment as think we all need some love &   at the moment.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Vic- Huge, massive CONGRATULATIONS hun . Im so very pleased for you  Enjoy every minute of it because its true

Nic- Im so sorry hun to hear you had a down day   . Im with Rome time is a healer and work really helped me after my mc and the failures of this year. However if your job is very stressful then maybe it wont help so much. Im thinking of you and sending big     

Rome- Hey hun, you sound very positive and sounds good getting your body ready and having a break 

Lizard- hey hun, Wow day 7 of stimms. Where has the time gone. I got lots of white cm during stimms and apparently its normal but I cant remember the reason why . Hope your well. Whens ec?

Jelly- Hey hun, hows you?

AFM- Im so very sorry I have been away but I needed time as its been a tough few weeks. However I do feel its been easier to except this second failure in some ways but makes me feel useless as a women and really hate my useless body. Anyway we are having time out and im on a vitamin regime and back at the gym which has made me feel much better. Im getting my body and mind ready for the next round whenever that may be. We are having further tests but im in no rush for these and am happy with whatever appointments we get. I am still going to be on and off here as feel this is what I need at the mo but I always try and read and catch up every few days

Much love to all you amazing ladies. I couldnt do it without you all 

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello everyone - how are you all doing today! We had gorgeous sunshine this morning - I  pop out at lunchtime and felt so happy & couldn't stop smiling! Now I'm sat in the car waiting for my accupuncture at 6pm & it's pouring down & like winter. I feel the heating will be going on tonight  I had lots more EWCM (sorry tmi) today so phoned my clinic - the nurse said very reassuring that eggs are developing and due to higher doze might be afew days ahead of last cycle. Tummy feels quite tender, guess i'l find out tomorrow at first stim scan how many follies we have. By benchmark is 7 follies & 4 eggs like last time - anything more I'll be really pleased with   anything less alittle disappointed 

Nic & Em - been thinking of you 

Hi to Jelly, Rome & Vic 

Much love Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, I will be thinking of you tomorrow!!   how exciting!
Xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Good luck for tomorrow lizard, hope your follies are getting juicy n ripe!!!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi

just popping on to say hello to everyone and good luck to Lizard for tomorrow. I'm watching your cycle with interest as we are the same age and i too will be on a higher dose so feel that our cycles are very similar - feel like I'm previewing my cycle!! 
Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good luck 
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Good luck for tomorrow hun. Im     you get lots of lovely eggies  xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Sitting in waiting room for my appt & I'm really nervous! I've been so calm & relaxed throughout this cycle but all of a sudden my heart is pounding & my tummy has butterflies!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

good luck Lizard, fingers crossed for you, you will soon forget your nerves when you have to be subjected to dildo-cam, lol!! xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, that really made me giggle!


----------



## Lizard39

Glad to report Dildo Cam was good this morning Nic  . Nurse very please with my lining - nice and plump. I have 8 follies - 6 are really good sizes & 2 where alittle small (of 7 last time think 2 where also small) so I'm very happy   & not disappointed at all. Waiting for call this afternoon from clinic to confirm once they have results of blood test, but nurse things Wed or Thurs for EC. Back in on Modsy for next scan.

Hope you are all looking forward to the weekend.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, that's fab news     so happy for you! BRING IT ON ! Go follies!
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Lizard

fab news bet you are really pleased. sounds like the extra dose has really made a difference.  Like Jelly says, go follies!!!!  bet you cant wait for monday, eeek you could be doing your trigger shot on monday if EC is wed!!!!!

we are planning a nice day out tomorrow in DH's new car, picked it up this week, its lovely. then a quiet day on sun in anticipation of work on monday 

lots of love to us all, hope you have a good weekend

nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Go follies   thats fantastic news. Wow you may be having EC Wed!! Exciting!! Its come round so quick. Good luck for scan on Mon 

Hope everyone else is well and has lovely weekend 

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks for your support ladies.

Nic - oh...enjoy day trip out in you new car sounds like fun. Who's going to be driving?  

Em - hope you have a lovely weekend planned  

Jelly - hope you are relaxing & putting your feet up.

Can't believe the rain again....omg it's been torrential this afternoon here.

Love to all

Lizard xx


----------



## Lizard39

Evening all - hope you have enjoyed your Saturday. I've had a lovely day catching up with a girlfriend but I'm a tired bunny now as was out the house all day! Also, can't believe how bloated my tummy is - I look 4 or 5 months pregnant. I only have 1 extra follicle compared to last cycle but my tummy is way bigger compared to last cycle & feels so different. Think it will be a trackie pant day for me tomorrow at home!  Must stay awake til 10pm when it's menopur injection time! 

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Lizxard

well hopefully notfor much longer Lizard, only afew more days now. i put on 6lb with tx which all mysteriosuly went away afater afew weeks.

had a few drinkies tnight girls, first time since, you know, really gone to me head  

Nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hope your   with  giddiness & had a nice evening Nic


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Nic- hope you enjoyed your drinkies   and nice day. Howd DIY coming along

Lizard- get used to that tummy  

Well ive been non stop today with one thing and another. Didnt get up til 11 then had some jobs to do including organising my sisters baby shower. I know you must think im mad but really looking forward to it. Then went to get quote for a bike for cycle to work scheme. Then went to mums to see bro whos visting. phew glad its bed time

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi all sorry i have been absent for a few days, things have been really hectic at home as we have family up........and i am not feeling very confident about this pregnancy


First of all tho, yeah to lizard for your follies    fantastic news!!! You will soon pupo hun 


Hey em good to see u back and keeping busy  


Hey nic n jelly, how u both doing??


Well, i know i am an idiot but i am sure u will understand, but since last saturday i have done six, yes six, clearblue digi indicator tests, the last one at 6am this morning and all of themhave been pregnant 1-2 weeks. Today i am 5 weeks so it should be 2-3 weeks pg by now. Its driving me insane been googlong hcg levels in early pg and i would be on the really low side for 5 weeks. I honestly dont know how to cope with this. My boobs hurt some days more than others, i have no bleeding or anything 


Sorry for the downer but truthfully i am scared


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Vic - everyone is completely different & implantation could have  happened alittle later & hence different levels etc. The only real way to know & stop you driving yourself   is to go to your GP & get your hcg levels done & then again 48 hours later to see if they are doubling. Try not to worries (I know stupid comment & I'm not in your shoes) as it won't do you any good. Sending you lots of  

Em - wow what a busy time. Amazing that you are arranging your sisters baby shower & I really do understand  - I know you guys are really close, so although it will be tough for you it will also be a really lovely thing to do . Oh.....getting a new bike for cycling to work - that will be great exercise.

Hi to all

Lizard xxx

Ps. How's the head today Nic


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning ladies

oooh. there is a very good reason why I dont often drink and this morning I'm reminded why. not feeling good today but all self inflicted! had mum and step dad round for dinner, cocktails and wine were consumed. and it was red wine too, that can give me a headache after one glass anyway. might need a nap this afternoon.

Vic, completely understand why you have done all the HPT but remember like Lizard says they are no where near as accurate as a blood test. I think its your OTD day tomorrow, would the hospital do a blood test? its the only way youre going to get peace of mind hun. and bear in mind that all the HPT's have said you're pregnant!! sending you lots of love and  .

lots of love to everyone else, gotta go now, feeling rough!

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope your all having nice weekend 

Nic- Hope the hangovers gone tomorrow  Its good to let off some steam. 

Lizard- Thanks hun. Yeah we are close so I know i'll really enjoy it when it comes round and I love organising events  Got dss birthday coming up and organsing a pirate bday for him  Good luck for scan tomorrow

Vic- Hey hun, I totally understand why you've gone hpt crazy. Id be exactly the same. You've wanted this for so long it must be terrifying But like Lizard says everyones different so hopefully tomorrow you'll feel bit better . 

Jelly- Hey hun, hope your well

Rome- hey hun, hope your well

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

forgot to say earlier, Lizard, good luck for scan tomorrow, eek not long now till it all happens!! xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies


Good luck lizard for your scan today!! Hope those eggs are lovely and ripe  


Nic, em jelly n rome- hope u have all had lovely weekends


Well its OTD and thanks for your support testerday i was having a really bad day. Anyway done my last test and its now saying 2-3 so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Vic thats fantastic news, so pleased for you! so are you now officially pregnant?? he he!

Nicxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, GO FOLLIES   hope scan goes well, not long now.

Vic, congrats Hun   how do you feel So happy for you

Morning to all you lovely ladies 
Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Vic -   so very pleased for you. When will your first scan be? 

Thanks for all your lovely encouraging posts everyone. Back from my scan & I'm really chuffed...Looks like my little follies have been taking all the drugs since Friday & caught up with the big ones - so now we have 8 ranging from 12 -19   i know compared to some ladies 8 follies isn't alot, but for me i'm over the moon. Just   we having at least 4 eggs like last time. Nurse says EC will be thurs or Fri & i will get a call this afternoon to confirm. Phoned hubby after my scan & he said 'omg your buzzing & so excited aren't you! Think it's the first time in the cycle that I am excited! 

Love to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Yay lizard!!!! Go eggies     


Thank you, Scan is on 6th august!!!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congrats Vics   
Lizard well done on your follies!!  

Hope everyone is well 
XXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, LOVING the excitement!!! You sound so happy, really makes me smile   roll on EC time!
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard, thats brilliant news, I'm sure you will get at least 4, probably more. so could be trigger tomorrow? wow. have to say you have been so composed and positive his cycle, its been great to see this and i'm sure that can only have a positive effect on your cycle.

Vic - great news about your scan, glad to see the HPT finally caught up to you! now the next 2ww begins! 

Em - how are you doing hun, still very busy?

Rome - hows things with you?

Jelly - how are you feeling hun, have you started showing yet?


AFM, first day back at work, feel knackered! we are moving into a new office in a couple of weeks and have needed to sort out all my crap but havent had time cos I've been too busy working so today I thought sod it and just caught up on emails and threw away load of stuff. had an email today telling me I have to attend a 20 minute  training session on how to adjust my new chair! honestly only in the council. started geting annoyed already.  

Love Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Nics
sounds like you have had an eventful day oooh how exciting a 20 minutes session about using a chair sounds like a sketch from The Office   

All ok here , looking forward to the Summer holidays - we break up from school this week & looking forward to the rest & relaxation these 6 weeks will bring

X


----------



## Lizard39

Rome - do you get the whole 6 weeks off or do you have to do some work? How nice if it's 6 weeks break  

Nic - I have felt really positive this cycle but think its down to 1) haven't really acknowledged we are cycling & just got on with life in general 2) done it before so not going into the unknown 3) got the excitement of the builders in, so that is occupying my spare time  . However, OMG, I'm bursting with excitement today! I think second IFV is very different to first IFV!

Jelly - glad I made you smile too   Think it's contagious  

Vic- 6 aug will be here before you know it  

Em - Hope you had a good day at ok  

Booked in for EC on Thurs at 8:00am - yah we got the first EC of the day so trigger at 9pm tomorrow night & no delays waiting for actual EC! We were in at 8am last time and I really liked it as there were no other folks around! Selfish I know  

Love to all.

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all

Vic- Congratulations hun!! Hope you can start enjoying the pregnancy now. Roll on the 6th 

Lizard- Yah for those follies   . There could be 8 juicy eggies waiting for you on Thurs . Im   you get 8 beautiful embies hun

Nic- Your day sounds fun  Hope you dont let work stress you out too much 

Rome- Im very jealous of your upcoming 6wks off. My DH breaks up on tues for his 6 wks. Hope you have a lovely relaxing summer

Jelly- Hows you hun? How you feeling? Not too long til next scan 

AFM- Had few up and down days . Still very busy though with one thing and another. Had my sil round with two nephews and niece. So cute and all under the age of 2 
Had follow up today but we didnt find out anything we didnt already know. Our clinic would up our dose but if we cycled again would prob not let us have 2 put back even after two failed cycles. So not the best appt. I was ready to ask loads of questions and just ended up    the whole time. Very annoyed with myself but DH was fab and asked all the questions anyway. So I think moving clinics is a def for us so we'll be sorting this out over the summer as well as relaxing

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - sorry you have to move clinics as I know you like yours, but good luck in finding a new clinic. Sounds like you are keeping busy & Summer will be here soon   so you can relax, enjoy afew glasses of vino & think about next tx  

I'm Just back from seeing my accupuncturist - she is Fab. Can't wait for EC on Thursday - I have such a bloated tummy, I really don't know how ladies with twice as many follies as me cope! Also, orry for tmi, but my (.)(.) as so sore as well (& I never get sore boobs) & got a riduculous amount of EWCM. I didn't have this on my first cycle - so just goes to prove not only are no two ladies alike,but no two cycles are the same either!

Enjoy your evening everyone.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Lizard, not long now! Still amazed how quickly time has gone, that your EC is nearly here!  
Nic, hope work is ok and not too stressful! Made me giggle re chair!
Rome, hello darling, how are you? Hope work a little less work for you. 
Em, hello hun, know it must be sad to think you might need to move clinic but maybe or the best....? You need to give yourself the best chance.  
Vic, news sinking in yet??  

Finally recovering from nasty cold. Really knocked me for six so been a little quiet. Went to acupuncture today, and guy told me what gender he think it is, wanted to know so........ He said he is 70% certain it's a girl.... They go by pulse and stuff and apparently all pointing to a girl.. Who knows   

Hope you all having a good evening
Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Lizard- Lots of luck for Thursday. Im   you get lots of lovely eggs  Move may be for the best 

Jelly- hey hun, Ooo a little Jelly bean for you  Glad your feeling better. I think the move could be for the best hun and   we get better chance with the treatment we need.

Hope everyone else is well  

Lots of love to all

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

aw a little Jelly Bean!! well you will know if he is right in about 6 months time! do you want to find out before or are you waiting?

Lizard - good luck for thurs, good that you have got 1st slot, then you can go home and put your feet up. 

Rome - very jealous of 6 weeks off, only thing is it flies by!

Vic - how you doing hun, has it sunk in yet? 

Em - going to PM you as we might be using same clinic?

AFM got follow up appointment date and its for 4th sept so no rush thankfully. DH says he doesnt want to TX until after a hol in september. I'm fine with that but dont want to prolong TX past that as I just feel like this big thing is hanging over me, just want to get it over and done with. also last year, we agreed to TX in october then there are dates in Oct & Nov where if your AF falls between those dates you cant TX as EC would be during xmas and new year, this happened to me hence why we TX in january - I cant wait till january 2013!!! hmmm. then on saturday I've got to do my pregnancy test to determine whether I miscarried successfully, if its positive 4 weeks after then you havent and have got to have further treatment ie the ERPC which is what I wanted in the bloody first place. anyway boobs are a bit sore and feel like AF is on its way so fingers crossed she is.  

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies, been a bit absent this week as off work this week so away from computer!! I dont get chance at home as dh hogs it!!!


Anyway, wishing loads of luck for ec tomorrow lizard, i am really EGG-cited for you!!!!!!!! Lol   


Hope all ok, and hope u better jelly now??


Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Oooo and yay team  !!!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ha ha Vic for one moment I thought you meant you! I was thinking  how has she found out so early? Durrr!!!!

Lizard good luck, I hope you get EGGaxctly what you are hoping for (sorry, best I could do at short notice!)

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh la la.....I love team pink Jelly. So are you going to find out 100% at you next scan? 

Vic - a week off work sounds bliss! I'm just looking reward to having Thurs & Friday & the weekend off?   haven't worked out what I'll do re ET (either eat, sun or tues) but as I can work from home & my boss is n holiday necpxt week it won't be a problem!

Nic - I know it's selfish of me, but glad you couldn't cycle in Oct/Nov last year as if you had we wouldn't never have meet you on this thread   completely understand hubby for saying lets wait until after hols - are you going away beginning, mid or late September? If AF starts whilst you on on hols, you could always phone up & start on that one on day 21.

Vic & Nic - I very much appreciate your egg comments - they made my chucckle and I'm not  EGGaggerating  

Em & Rome - hope your doing well.

You'll be glad to hear.....i think i have actually acknowledge we are cycling    better late than never, but will be forgetting it again after tomorrow & going back into denial! Works for me! Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Good luck for tomorrow Lizard. I,ll be thinking of you   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, thinking of you today. COME ON EGGIES!    
Vic, hope you enjoying time off. You telling anyone or keeping super quiet?  
Nic, good that you have a plan in mind, and prob good to start after hols, you be all relaxed then  
Em, how you doing sweetie? How did the planning for baby shower go?myou are a very strong girl!  
Rome, hello darling, weekend soon and no more of that busy work of yours  

Have a good day ladies, woke up to sunshine ....... Can you believe it! Hehe

And yes, I'm def finding out sex  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

It's a   from me. We got 6 eggs, 5 of which looked good but one might be immature. Hubby's swimmers were looking good too, so I'm a very happy bunny. Just typing that I have a tear rolling down my cheek, a happy tear tho not a sad one.

Love to all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Yah for 5 eggies . Thats amazing news. Im   you get 5 lovely embies 

Jelly- hey hun, im not bad bit up and down but time will make it better im sure . Hows you? Baby shower plannings going well. All invites sorted and games 

Hope everyone else is well?

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Yay lizard   lets hope they get jiggy tonight!!!! Ohhh eggciting!!!  


I'll catch up later girlies xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Eggciting, hehe funny lol

Lizard, very very happy for you


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Yey!!! Lizard thats fantastic news, bet you are very pleased. lets hope they have an EGGxtra special time in the love lab tonight!!!

Nicxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congrats Lizard - great news about the eggs 
Relax now and let them get jiggy in the lab of love 

Vics hope all is well with you?
Jelly how is it going?
Robinson - hope you are feeling better now and more positive
Knickerborker you are in my thoughts after what you have been through 

Hope you ladies are OK
xx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning ladies - at last I believe summer is here & BBQ's up and down the country will be lit this weekend!  

Rome - what have you got planned this weekend?

Em - you are amazing organising your sisters baby shower. But I know you dream will come true & she'll be doing the same for you one day  

Jelly - when is your 20 wk scan & you are such a tinker finding out the sex  

Vic - have you got a date for your scan?

Well, I got the phone call & as you have all been there yourselves will appreciate how my heart started beating ten to the dozen & my tummy was full of butterflies. I can't stop smiling - as all 6 eggs have fertilised   will get a phone call about 9am on Sunday to confirm if ET will be on Sunday or Tuesday. Hubby and I are walking into the village at lunchtime & having lunch in the pub to celebrate this little milestone   glass of juice for me & a couple of pints for him - as he so deserves it 

Love to all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

LIZARD!!!!!! wowzers!!! I have been nervously checking FF all morning and when I saw your post I went straight to the bottom paragraph. thats amazing. obviously being chilled has a lot to answer for! well today is an EGGxtra special day for you both. wow. really pleased for you xxxx

well AFM, I did a pregnancy test this morning and thankfully negative (only time in my life I will be grateful for that) so that means I did miscarry sucessfully and no further treatment needed. did have a little cry in the bathroom but ony because it means that that chapter is closed for good now, we can put it behind us. It means me and DH can finally  , I really didnt want there to be any ambiguity in this test so have been abstaining!  also going to start seeing the acupuncturist again, got an appt in a couple of weeks. I cant believe how much more postive I feel now compared with only afew weeks ago. I think I'm in a Lizard-positive-bubble, its infectious!

off to York tomorrow and then a walk on sunday with DH, weather permiting, its supposed to be nice weather but currently peeing it down!

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG - Nic, I'm sorry - I missed you off my personals & now I feel so bad   BUT, you have made me smile loads as your post is so upbeat & positive and seems like you have turned alittle corner   I'm so pleased you got a negative as you can now focus on you, hubby & the future. There is a lot to be said about being happy, feeling good about yourself & appreciating what you have - I know that is easier said then done on our TTC journey's but I do think my rather laid back (and trust me I'm a planner, organised list kinda girl) attitude to tx has done me the world of good. I think having the builders in & having that exciting project has also been a great distraction - and still allowed me to use my planning/organising skills   it's also about doing tx at the right time for you - we were going to start on April AF - until hubby came home that night when I had started my period to find me in bed in tears & I such a bad way as I was praying for a natural miracle - if we'd cycle then I'm not convinced I would have had the same attitude to tx. I'm so glad you are in a 'lizard positive bubble' now as it really is a nice place to be (eggspecially today  )  Enjoy the summer, drink wine, relax, laugh & have fun knowing that you have your amazing holiday to look forward to in September. Enjoy your weekend my dear FF friend   xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Lizard you silly sausage, dont feel bad, you CANT feel bad today!!!!! I too am a list/planner/organised person. well, total control freak actually, think Monica in Friends and thats me, and its also why I find  all  this so hard! need to get into my LPB (Lizard Positive Bubble) and let it go.......

Enjoy your weekend too my lovely FF, by the way, I loved your comment about how you were glad I missed TX last year so that we became friends, me too 

Nicxxx


----------



## vicstar

Lizard that is EGGcellent news, i am soooo happy for u,   u may also have some frosties  enjoy your day u will soon be in puo bubble!!!


Nic i am really pleased u are sounding so much more positive......ooooh time for some action  TBH i darent at mo, and i think DH is getting a bit antsy now!!!!! Have a lovely weekend hun x


Hey rome, you lucky lady 6 weeks off!! I am defo in the wrong job!!!  I am doing ok, really nervous about scan and keep having to remind myself that i am PG !!! Its weird, lots of boob prodding etc lol!!


Hey em how are you lovely??x


And jelly, how are u and bump??x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Vics- I totally understand and after what you have been through I can understand that you are being very nervous.
If I am every lucky to be pregnant again I know how scared I will be 
Not long until the scan sweetie and soon you can enjoy the pregnancy    
xx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning All. Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine   

The Clinic phoned & we are booked in for ET on Tuesday! 5 of our little embryos are looking good, but one aliitle slower. I'm over the moon   it feels really wierd - feels even more so that we aren't cycling at the moment as we are having a normal weekend! 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone.

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard, I'm so happy for you both, thats fantastic news. Roll on tuesday till your embies are snuggling in! how many are you having put back?

Love to everyone, great day in York yesterday (went to a beer garden, amazing!! woo hoo, sunshine!) then a few chores today and a walk with DH. clear head this weekend, no hangover!

oh and AF arrived yesterday, 4 weeks exactly, how strange but glad shes on time

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - you disappoint me....no hangover   sounds like a lovely day & so important that we remember to have really nice days & live for the moment on our ttc journeys   yah that AF arrived - wel you know what I mean   There is no negioating how many are going back, even if they are amazing quality (i don't know what quality they are at the mo) it was always going to be 2   reason being, I'm 40 in September. If I could have 3 put back I would - tho they won't do that until you are actually 40  

Enjoy your hangover free day! 

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Lizard that is wonderful news, not long til they are back where they belong to get all snuggled in, oooh i cant wait for you !!!!!! Its weird int it the wait in between but only two more sleeps hun enjoy your weekend! 


Nic fab news in af, that sounds like u are back to normal...when do u think u will cycle again?? Mmm i love york, me and dh had our first weekend away there  


Afm been ironing all morning and getting really bored now   trying to sort back bedroom out cos my mum is moving in for a couple of weeks soon when she sells her house, dont know if good idea or not?!!!! 


Hows jelly, em and rome


Xxxx vic xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Lizard- exciting news!! Will you put 1 or 2 back in?
Good luck Tuesday  
Vics how is baby going? hope all well? any morning sickness yet?
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, will be thinking of you tomorrow! THE DAY IS HERE  


Hello to all of you  
Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Lots of luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing your PUPO with your embies back on back on board  xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks ladies - will definitely be putting 2 embryos back   so here is a question for you.....

Say we have 5 embryo still tomorrow - 1 being the best quality & 5 the worst. If 1, 2 & 3 are good enough to freeze but 4 & 5 aren't would you:

A) have 1 & 2 put back and freeze just number 3 on its own or
B) have 1 & 4 put back and freeze 2 & 3

AND...If just 1 & 2 are good enough to freeze but 3, 4 & 5 aren't would you;

A) have 1 & 3 put back and freeze just 2 or 
B) have 1 & 2 put back and no frosties. 

I never understand why if there is just one good enough for the freezer they won't put the others in for good measures - doesn't cost anymore & if they thaw it's a bonus & if not, you aren't expecting them to anyway. 

AND, Finally another poll.... I was originally going to 'work from home' the next few days as my boss is in the US & on hols this week & i manage my own work load, but i'm thnking about pulling a sickie for tomorrow & Wednesday & maybe Thursday - ant suggestions for a good sickie....? 

Hope you are all well.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, im sooo excited for you!! I would always put top quality back, and not worry too much re freezing. but you do what is right for you Hun. I'm hoping all of them are top quality for you   

Re sicky, lots and lots of colds and viruses around at mo. I went to docs today and got antibiotics as mine won't give up on me. Good enough excuse  

Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Lizard

just a quickie as internet keeps crashing, good luck for tomorrow hun, xxx


----------



## vicstar

Thinking of you tomorrow lizard


----------



## Jelly.B

Can't wait to hear some lovely happy news lizard     
Such an exciting day!!!!!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Afternoon ladies,  

Delightedto say that i have 2 gorgeous embyro's on board   1 was top grade blast & the other a good grade embryo but hadn't reached blast yet. 2 further embryos are still developing nicely but not at blast yet so they will phone tomorrow to advice if either of them can be frozen. To say I am over the moon is an understatement. I know we have a long way to go yet (11 more sleeps to be exact!  ) but each key milestone must be celebrated so it's a glass of sparkling grapefruit juice & a handful on minstrels for me! 

Thank- you all for you support,not only on this cycle but for the past 9 months - I really couldn't have done it without you all.  

Love Lizard xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Ah Lizard I'm delighted for you, this cycle has been so positive, each step has gone really well and you cant ask for more than that (well you can, you can be pregnant as well but you know what I mean!). So pleased you are PUPO with your little embies. Can I ask  question? on the last cycle for us we decided on 2 embies and next cycle even more so. I particularly feel really strongly that its should be 2 and broached the subject of 'what if its 2 blasts'? I think you had also decided if necessary it was 2 even if they were both blasts? the clinic didnt really give me an answer and just said be guided by the embryologist on the day. I know it all might be academic as last time we didnt get to blasts but on the day of ET I dont want to be having to argue my point with them. did you have any good ammo to argue with or did you agree before you got to ET? 

Lizard are you working now or have you got a bit of time off? enjoy the sunshine my dear, hope the embies are snuggling in tightly and try not to go   in the next 11 days!

hows everyone else? had a bit of a down day yesterday and ended up having a 'row' with DH. I say 'row' in anyone else's book it would be a slight disagreement but for us thats a row! bad nights sleep but despite all that feeling better today xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, such FAB FAB news!! Massive congrats to our little PUPO lady   
You make me smile with your happiness   here's for a calm relaxed 2ww!  

Nic, sorry to hear about your argument, but glad today is a better day  

How is everyone else doing??
Vic, Rome and Em  

Sooooo hot out today!! I like warm weather, in fact, I LOOOVVEE it, but today it's even a little too hot for me, just no wind. 
Xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Lizard - fantastic news, delighted for you and here's to a very relaxing and calm next 11 days, oooh how exciting    Look after those beauties   

Nic, bless you hun, me and DH don't argue very much either and any disagreement we have upsets me, i dont like it at all.  Hope you okay today though and get a good night's sleep tonight   

Hey Jelly how are you and baby Jelly-bean  

Rome and Em - how are you ladies?

AFM - i am not going to drag the mood down, so will just say that i am       very hard tonight!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic my sweetie   what's up You ok? Forum is for all of us Hun, if you need to talk, get it out, we are all here for eachother  

Hope you ok
Xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Vics hun what is up ?
Hope all OK and   that is well

AFM I am enjoying the weather   although I dont think it will last long  

Lizard congrats on being PUPO  

XX


----------



## Lizard39

Thank you ladies  . Just back from accupuncture & nice and relaxed.

Vic - we are all here to support you through the good & the bad times  . A problem shared is a problem halved so don't feel like you can't post on here - thats what FF is all about. I'll be   & sending  lots of    your way.

Nic - you and I are very similar - organised, lots of lists & planning & hubby and I very rarely argue too. Hope you have kissed & made up today though  ?  So, the embryologist said 'we have one top grade blast  & 3 good embryoes' and I jumped in and said excellent but it's not up for debate, we are having 2 put back in as I'm 40 in September! We all the laughed & she then read me the riot act about multiples & I said if I was 5-10 years younger we'd just be going for the 1 blast but I'm not. She then smiled and said I shouldn't really say this, but having 2 pit back in is the best decision for you! Plus, the % chance of it being twins is very slim. At the end of the day, it is your decision & given your age they don't really have an argument against putting 2 back! 

Jelly - bet you have been enjoying the sun. Looks like we have another sunny day tomorrow. 

Rome - Sun always makes us feel better doesn't it.   that it lasts.

Em - hope your well. 

Love to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- AMAZING NEWS OR WHAT!!  Im so very very pleased for you. Massive congrats on being PUPO and sending you lots of     for the next 11days and hope you can stay sane 

Vic- sending you big   for whatever your     for

Rome- Hope your well?

Jelly- Hey hun, Yes I Lovvvvve the heat too but I agree its just abit too hot today  Hope your well? Not long now til next scan 

Nic- Sorry to hear you and Dh had a row and really hope you've made up 

AFM- nothing really to report. Each day makes things a little easier. Im hoping it wont be long before some    comes my way

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies, sorry i was very evasive yesterday but i didn't know what was going on or how to deal with things really. I also wanted Lizard to enjoy her special day without having the reminder that sometimes things don't go to plan.  I hope nobody was offended, i know this forum is for us all but i just wanted Lizard to have her day.

Anyway, over the weekend all my symptoms just disappeared.  I had already been slightly worried because the clearblue digi test had only gone up to 2-3 on monday last week when really it should have changed earlier.  But i thought at the time that i would give it the benefit of the doubt.

So, i rang the clinic on monday morning because it was upsetting me and i felt that this was not doing me any good.  They suggested to go to nearest EPU to have HCG tests done.  My clinic is quite a drive and the EPU is only 10 miles so it was easier.  Had blood taken on monday and that came back as only 1175.  She also did internal scan, and saw a very tiny sac.  On monday i would be 6 weeks 1 day and she said she would have expected it to be bigger but to wait for the bloods to come back.  When they did, the HCG level and tiny sac she said were in line with each other, it was what she would expect to see with that level so to be optimistic.

Anyway been back this morning for more bloods.  It has to double or go up substantially since monday.  If it comes down or stays same then we have a definite problem.

The nurse is lovely. I saw her last year when I m/c and she was wonderful then too.  I spoke to her this morning and she said if the HCG has gone up well then to give things a chance and to speak to clinic.  She said a couple of days can make a big difference.

So there we have it ladies, i don't know what to do with myself, i am in limbo, yes i am pregnant but not sure if it is viable.  I honestly don't know how much more i can take.


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, sending you so many hugs   we are all here for you! Gosh this journey sure isn't easy... To be in limbo like that is just an awful feeling, was there myself with my bleeds   the worry never stop.

I do hope that it's a late implanter! Like you said, sack and levels match up even tho small for 6w so there must be hope          

When will you know the results? 

Lots and lots of love.
Always here for you  
Xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Thank you hun, they are rinigng me this afternoon with the result                xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Vic - yesterday was a very special day for me, but we are all in this together   through the good days & the bad.   you little bean was late implanting & you have good news this afternoon. Sending you lots of   &  . 

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Thank you everyone, it has been a very tough and emotional day. HCG has gone up only by 50% which isn't a good sign. They are going to re-scan me on Tuesday cos worried about eptopic pg even tho they have seen a tiny sac in womb.  I am ringing clinic in the morning to see what they say and whether they will see me sooner.  I just feel so lost and hopeless right now and honestly don't know what to do.......this will be 2nd m/c in less than 12 months. First was natural pg and i am sure it wasn't in the right place then because my tubes aren't so good.  

Work have been fantastic and said to take what time i need but til i know what is happening for certain i am going in, i can always come home if i need to do. I am going to avoid clients and calls though and tell them i am not in so i can do paperwork only.

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh vic, sending you loads of hugs   really hoping for the best for you 
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Vic. I'm so sorry hun, what an absolute nightmare for you. I know from my own experience that its hard to do but please remember that nobody follows 'the rules' exactly, be that HCG levels, scan measurements etc etc. I spent hours on here trying to find positive stories and there are loads in the same boat who have had successfull pregnancies. at the moment your sac and HCG are in line with each other and the levels are going up, although its not as much as you'd like, its still going up. I completely understand what the limbo land  of not knowing is like, its sheer torture and I'm sending you massive, massive   

we're all here for you, you post what you want to

Nicxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Vic sending you lots of   and   for you, your hubby & little beanie


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- sending you lots of        and    for a good result for you and your dh hun. xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

As a mod I usually only just read this thread, but just wanted to send a huge hug to Vic, and all the                                       in the world.  Like everyone else I will be praying for you.  

Sue


----------



## Shoegirl10

Vics sending you lots     and     that all is well with your baby
xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Vic- how are you doing today? Did you decide to go into work? If so hope you are taking it easy. I know no words will help you, but thinking of you &   lots  

How's everyone else today? 

Embryos only been on board for 48 hrs, but like the rest of tx - ignoring the fact we are in 2ww! Hubby never gets excited about anything til is actually happens but last night he confessed that he's actually excited about this now and has given our two little embryos names - bless him    just hope my body doesn't let us down! Having another 'working from home day' today, which basically means monitoring emails, but think I might go in the office tomorrow. Desparate to get some sun, but know I can't sit in it til after OTD  

Love to all

Lizard xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

sorry if I've been a bit quiet but internet has been playing up, its been worse than having dial-up so it was impossible to do much recently. going to do a proper long post today with personals.

Vic - how are you today hun? its so hard, the waiting. I bet tuesday cant come quick enough. couldnt they re-do bloods again before then, as you say they should double every 48 hours? its just an imposible situation, sometimes technology is a bad thing as it tells us too much too soon and makes us worry our socks off. sending massive   and  

Lizard - you enjoy your rest hun whilst you can! hope you're not symptom spotting, last time I drove myself nuts but actually having had a natural pregnancy where I had no symptoms, I realise now its all crap! you cant read anything into it! ha ha tell me this next time...  Glad to see the positivity is still continuing, I'm certain this is helping your cycle this time. 

Em - hows you hun, you still a social whilrlwind at home or have things quietened down? Glad you are feeling a bit better, its a cliche but time is a great healer

Jelly - hows your cold, shaken it off yet? been meaning to ask this for ages, hows the move to Australia going? still on track? you are a brave girl!

Rome - how are you hun, thanks for your messages

AFM nothing to report but a good day today on a personal front. where we live there is a post office and bit of comunal parking (which doesnt belong to us). the owner of the post office has had 2 cars break down and each time he just leaves them there rusting and buys a new one. My next door neighbour had loads of problems selling her house because of this and tried every route possible, to get them removed but to no avail. we have been asking him for weeks, no months to get them moved in anticipation of putting the house on the market and today he moved them, woo hoo! this is a major acheivement for DH and I!! we are going out for a curry tonight to celebrate!!

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, you making me want a curry now!!!

Vic, thinking of you Hun.   can they see you any sooner?

Lizard, no sun for you! Slap on some fake tan instead  

Rome, how's you darling?

Em, missing you on here  

just to let you all know, we are haing a boy   
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Wow Jelly! Little blue Jelly Bean! have you had another scan then hun? did your acupuncturist say team pink? he he well he had a 50% chance of it being right!! wonderful news. I always thought I wouldnt want to know but the 'closer' I get the more I want to know, we have had names decided for ages and wouldnt want to call the baby 'it' for 9 months

nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Had a scan yesterday, but kept it quiet. Didn't want to 'announce ' it as a bit sadness on here but hoping now, it might make ppl smile
Acupuncture guy was 70% sure it was a girl! Will be telling him tomorrow! Started panicking as we didn't have any girl names in mind lol
We are over the moon, we both always wanted a boy, but of course would be happy either way. Had a boy name in mind for ages, and we even calling 'it' that now... Will feel strange if we change our minds hehe, who knows....
Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - that is wonderful news that you are team   and has certainly put a smile on my face. Oh...when you go shopping now just think you can start looking at baby boy things


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies.  Thank you for all your well wishes, it helps a lot knowing you are all there   

Yeah Jelly team    thats wonderful news, haha acupuncturist sure was wrong there!!! Oww i'd love a boy, all my friend's little boys are such mummy's boys, i think its lovely.  

Lizard - hows the 2ww going hun, driving you   yet.  Best way is to carry on as normal, but be a bit more cautious no heavy lifting etc   , and try and put it to the back of your mind.  That is what i did and it worked. Try not to think about every symptom.    

Nic - good news re house, fingers crossed it sells soon for you.  Have you found a house you like?  Mmm me want curry too.

Em - hows it going, still busy busy?? 

Rome - how are you??

AFM, counting down the hours until tuesday.  They won't do scan any sooner, because she wanted to give it a week to grow if its going to grow      .  I still feel very pregnant, sore boobs, hungry all the time, off sweet things (which isn't a bad thing) except all i want is carbs, and really tired.  Thing is today i have had some low down cramps and some very very slight brownish discharge, but only very slight.  I am going to see how that goes over the next 24 hours.  The lady at EPU said if i get any pain or bleeding then to ring her. The pain at the moment is not really that bad, just a bid crampy, so just riding it out at the moment.  At work, TBH i find it easier to try and get on with things.  I know if anything bad happens i will not be in but whilst i am in limbo, it is the best thing for me.

Love and


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, I had cramps and bleeds as you know, so don't worry too much about it, although I know it's hard. 
What a rollercoster this is! 
Thinking of you lots and lots  

Thank you all for your best wishes.


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all

Vic- been thinking of you all day and   for good news. I think i missed that you had scan tues  sorry. The wait must be agony but were all here for you and sending lots of big    . Think keeping busy is sometimes better

Nic- im in total agreement time is a great healer  I havnt cried for at least two days now which is big improvement. Mmm curry. Were having enchilados and nachos yum

Jelly- Amazing news and very pleased its team blue . Thats three ladies having boys i know now. My sis, beckyboo and you. Ive always said i wouldnt find out but you never know if im lucky enough to get preg i may change my mind 

Lizard- Im so pleased your staying positive. You been a rock to us all on here and an amazing support and you deserve nothing more than a bfp on your otd  

Rome- how you doing hun? 

Afm- im very much still a social whirlwind   and will be for next month still. My brother and sistet are going back to scotland in next week then have few evenings out planned with friends then were off on hol on 17th. Cant wait to have 10days off. 

lots of love to all xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Its quiet on here!!!! Hope everyone is okay!? 


We have planned a night of scary films and food to take ourminds off things for a few hours!!!


----------



## Lizard39

I'm still here Vic   good idea to watch some scarey movies to keep you busy...I'm a really scardey-cat (can't spell that one) so it would have to be romcom or action. Hope you are resting up & not doing to much this weekend? 

I'm feeling ok, but really don't know what's going on with my head.....or should I say really don't know whats not going on with my head! I'm going through the 2ww like it's not happening & feeling so calm & relaxed, the same as how I have gone through this tx (yes please feel free to remind me of this comment any time next week )  Looking forward to seeing my accupuncturist at 4pm today as I have had tummy ache for past 3-4 hours, but I don't want to take any paracetamol. 

So....OMG, did you watch the opening ceremony last night - AMAZING! What was everyone favourite parts? Apart from the amazing scenery & sets, mine were 1) sketch with Queen & James Bond 2) Mary Poppins 3) kiddy catcher from chitty chatty bang bang. 

So how are you all today? 

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Vic- sounds like a good idea to take your mind off things. I hate scary films too im a right wimp  Ive actually been to York dungeons today as brother wanted to go and that was scary but the actors/actresses are very good so would recommend if your not a scaredy cat

Lizard- awww I never saw it as was out again for mums birthday meal. Glad your staying relaxed 

Well im off out again tonight to friends murder mystery party  

xxxx


----------



## jack12

just wanted to say hi to some old 'faces' and wish you love and luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jack- hey hun, lovely to see you. Hope your keeping well   xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Ow u wimps, love a good horror like to my heart racing!!!! Rom coms no good at mo, i'll cry  


Last time i went to york dungeons an actor jumped out at me and i ran away, right smack bang into a wall!! 


Lizard, its the best way to be.. It is all down to nature now, i have everything crossed for u...... Oooo it cud be bedding in tummy ache, i had that!!  


We are watching the ceremony now, its amazing. Loved the skit with the queen, mr bean and of course mary poppins, had a little tear in my eye


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

well stayed up far too late last night watching the Opening ceremony, feel knackered today, I'm such a wuss! thrown my day right out! it was amazing though. feeling very proud to be British at the moment. Me and DH are off to be now, 9.30 on a saturday he he!

Lizard, I thought the same as Vic, tummy ache, fingers crossed its a good sign, you might have two bedding in  

Em - what a day dungeons and murder mystery, you wont sleep tonight!

Vic - sorry am still LOLing at you banging your head in the dungeon!

Jelly & Rome hope  youre having a good weekend

Jack - lovely to hear from you, hope you are doing well, sending lots of love xxxx

Well had allsorts of plans to do stuff on the house but got up late and then had go to a BBQ earlier than I thought so a bit of a write off. going to bed now and starting again tomorrow!

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Vic & Nic -   your comments are right  

Nic - Hope you've had a more productive day today! 

Vic - how are you doing today? Keeping everything crossed for you

Em - How was your murder mystery party? I've been to a couple and they are hilarious aren't they.

Jelly - Have you had a good weekend? Do anything exciting?

Rome - hello   have you had anymore thoughts re when you'll cycle again?

Jack - so lovely to hear from you.

Nothing to report from me. Had lazy day a & now hubby cooking Sunday lunch (he does all the cooking) and so looking forward to roast chicken stuffing, roast potatoes & veg!  

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Afternoon all

Hope your all having good weekend 

Lizard- mmm lazy day sounds lovely. Murder mystery was really good thanks. Ive been to a night at a hotel but this was at friends for her bday and was really funny. Mm roast for me too

Nic-   I actually slepr like a log. was sooo tired. Been none stop all week even though ive had three days off work ive been entertaining my bro and his partner. Hope youve had good day

Vic-   im not suprised you jumped. I made sure dh went in front. How you doing today?

Hope everyone else is having nice weekend

Ive been to gym, swimming, shopping, cleaned the house and now have sunday roast on go. Looking forward to going back to work for rest 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies.
Been for a swim today too   hope everyone had a lovely weekend
Xxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening All,

Hope you are all well - 
Vics how are you feeling? When is your scan next? Hope all well and   for you,

I have no news regarding my next cycle - I just want to take some time out and get my self ready.

Loved the ceremony - especially  David Beckham     he is getting better looking every day 
Hope you are all well
I live 20 mins from central London and today all very quiet!! XXXX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

well today didnt get much better, had to have our lovely cat put down today. lots of tears and sadness, DH very upset as he has had her for over 10 years. she was very ill and we were hoping she would go naturally but we couldnt have her suffering. Got a stinking headache and off to bed early again

Lots of love to everyone

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh nic   sending you and man cuddles  
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- sorry to hear about your day hun    

Rome- nice to hear from you  How you feeling? 

Jelly- swimmings great in pregnacy  Hope you enjoyed

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Ow Nic big massive    its awful when you lose a pet, they are part of your family after all.  

Lizard, you lucky lady, DH does all the cooking.  I am lucky to get a bru!!!! Mmmm we had a roast yesterday, the first time i have cooked in two weeks, cos i really haven't been interested at all but then realised I hadn't eaten a proper meal that i have cooked for myself in a couple of weeks.  It was yummy!!! How's the stomach ache?  Not long now hun   

Hey Rome, thanks for asking. Was it not crazy in London these last few days? Mmmm David Beckham, missed him gutted!! Feeling very anxious today, wish it was tomorrow and then i know one way or the other.  I agree with you, to wait until you feel ready to start again. It is so punishing on your body and mind that you need to be ready.

Em, you have been a busy bee!! Wish i had your energy!!

Jelly  , swimming not a fan but it is very good for you and baby.  Hope you have had a good weekend? 

AFM, well scan tomorrow.  I need to know now one way or the other whether it is viable or not. The limbo land is the hardest part.  Weird thing happened though on saturday, i wanted a cheese and onion pasty from Greggs.  I am not kidding you nearly threw up on the paper bag it came in. Never tasted anything like and don't want one again.  Not getting my hopes up though because i think the pessaries and estrogen tabs make me nauseous cos i have felt sick on and off now since starting all the meds.  I have also had brown spotting and period like pain all weekend. Anway the scan will tell all tomorrow.   

Love to you all xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, will be thinking of you tomorrow   
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - so sorry about your cat. Fully understand why you & your hubby are so upset. Something it never rains & just pours. Think you'll desperately be in need of your holiday in September to recharge & relax away from everything  

Vic - will be thinking of you tomorrow &   your little one is still growing & snuggled tight

Em & Jelly - most jealous of you exercising. I'm feeling abit 'big' at moment & said to hubby if it's a negative I'm getting my ar*e back down that gym ASAP & strict diet

Rome - are you going to any Olympic events given that your so close? 

Afm:  ok I must confess....(no I haven't done a HPT will def be waiting to OTD)....I'm not on knicker watch (yet  ) but I was on Mr Google last night looking at symptoms! Why do we do it to ourselves!   My tummy currently feels like it does when I have 'butterflies' & last night I had a slight metallic taste in my mouth for 5 mins. By now my embryos would have implanted if they where going to!  Still feeling positive & relaxed & not obsessing over symptoms or lack of then as everyone is different,  just intrigued!


Love to all, Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, naughty you and google lol  

Being super good with food and gym onwards! got a few parties coming up and def want to look healthy, snacking on carrots as we speak hehe

Hope you all having a good Monday 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

After noon All

Hope you are all well
Here in London the weather is starting to turn  
Vics good luck for tomorrow I will be thinking and praying for you 

Hope you ladies are well
XX


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Vic- wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow hun  . I'll be thinking of you and   all is well. I think you've been amazing the last few days hun. Your one strong lady 

Rome- Hope your well? Weather is turning poo here too 

Lizard- You sound like youve been very calm and positive. Not long now hun. Im wishing so much luck for your otd . No more Mr Google . You'll have plenty of time to exercise after you get a big bump 

First day back at work today after three days off last week. Were soooooo busy at mo. I dont think im gona have time to stop til at least the end of Sept work wise or socially  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, sorry to hear you busy at work, but makes the day fly by  
Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- thanks hun. I like being busy as like you say makes work day go by and I enjoy my job  How you feeling? Have you got 20wk scan? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Got scan booked yes, until then just trying to be good and healthy with food lol.
Scary party you went too sounded fab!! I'm such a whimp lol. Love scary films, the lot, but I always end up hiding under my top hehe

Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- Bet you cant wait to see jellybean blue again  Party was fab, We all dressed up in character and all had our own booklet with a script. Host provided a three course meal too, yum . You sound like your being super healthy and good xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Wht did you dress up in? Put a pic up   sounds cool  

Yes, can't wait to see little 'Max' again! Need to try and be healthy, all very boring tho hey   but my @ss will be the size of my bump if I'm not careful soon! lol
Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

My character was a romantic novelest and beauty of england. So my prompt included tiara. I wore long ball hown, long black gloves, pearls and diamonds and my tiara of course. Loved it. I dont know how to put pic on

Im sure ypur #ss will not be big   

Aww wow is max the name you,ve chosen. Weve had names for years since we started ttc for either sex. 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Ohhh sounds fab!!

Yes, think Max will be the one... Like Ethan too but can't seem to let go of Max lol, so maybe to be   partner already walking around saying Max this and Max that lol

It's fun choosing names  
Had it been a girl we prob would have chosen a more Swedish name
I will be speaking swedish to my boy tho, and partner will stick to English  
Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

aw Max, thats such a lovely name! Me and DH have got names too, had them for years he he. Jelly enjoy getting a fat a$$, what a lovely reason to put on weight!

Vic, will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow, the waiting is just unbearable I know and you have been so strong to get to this point. sending you lots of   

Lizard, step away from Google! oh its so hard though isnt it? you are on the 2ww home straight now hun, are you going to share when OTD is or do you want to keep it to yourself? understand if you dontwant to say

Em -   he he found that and thought of you and your dungeons! the murder mystery night sound brill, I love dressing up

Rome - hows the hols, you enjoying being off?

AFM stupidly busy day at work, it never stops. took my mind off   though. DH very sad, the house is very empty without her. whilst we didnt have a baby we always had our fur baby but we havent even got her now. and we've both said no new cat till we move as we live by a main road and its not fair. 

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

I didn't realise I hadn't told you guys when my OTD is - is not a secret. Only 5 more sleeps to go...

*...Sat 4 Aug*


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ooh exciting keeping everything crossed for you. do you have a blood test or is it HPT? xx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks ladies, will let u know how i get on.....i feel like none of this is happening to me feel very detached from it all


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic              
Thinking of you lots and lots and lots
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Empty sac    trying to speak to clinic then i can stop the meds. I cant bear another week like this


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh vic, I m so so sorry     wish it was different, with all my heart. Just so cruel
Sending you and man cuddles  
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I'm so sorry to hear what has happened.   I have only gone through this so please be kind to yourself and take the time that you need xxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Vic - my heart goes out to you & i am so very upset for you.Our journeys to parenthood are so tough & hard and the life can be so cruel. Will be thinking of you. Lots of love. Lizard xxxx


----------



## vicstar

An even bigger nightmare. Because the sac has grown since last week the clinic and epu wont confirm non viable pregnancy until another scan on monday so i have another agonising wait. On monday epu will scan and then decide on management, either medicated or surgery.. I am heartbroken this is harder than i ever imagined it could or would be, i still have to take my meds for 6 more days, still feel very pregnant but there is no way now that it can be a good outcome so it is prolonging the pain..


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, that's just awful! Feel for you so much   xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Vic, my heart absolutely goes out to you, this is such an incredibly difficult time my love. I know you will just want this nightmare to end but its so hard in the early days for them to say one way or another. I will say that there is still a glimmer of hope for you and for all the negative stories out there, there are the few who beat the odds but I know this will bring you no comfort at all. I think the not knowing is harder than knowing, even if when you know its not the news you wanted. 

I know you might not want to think about it at the moment but please check when your hospital does an ERPC - mine wouldnt do one if the development (not how many weeks I was by dates) was less than 7 weeks. I dont want anyone to be in that situation, the very least you should know at that awful time is what options are open to you.

sending you lots and lots of love

Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

vice. I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic-            oh hun ive been thinking of you all day and   for good news. My heart is breaking for you   . I so wish it was different for you and you didnt have to go through this. Were sll here for you hun and thinking of you. So so sorry   xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Vic - that is so tough & heartbreaking for you & seems such a tough choose the epu made to scan you next week.    

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Vic, I am lost for words.  Sending you the hugest of hugs.

Sue


----------



## Shoegirl10

Vics, I'm thinking of you and sending you   xxx


----------



## vicstar

Just wanted to say thank you so much for all your support and kind words, it really means so much to me and i honestly don't know where i would be without your honesty and thoughts   

Just wanted to say as well, i am thinking of you Lizard and hoping and praying that you get your   that you so deserve   

I might not be around for the next few days, but thinking of you all xx


----------



## Lizard39

I know it's not all over til OTD, but I haven't had tummy pains since the weekend & today I have AF type cramps. Been so positive up til now, but not holding much hope now


----------



## Shoegirl10

It is not over until OTD 
please stay positive xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Lizard, keep positive hun, it isn't over until OTD.  When is that?  You must keep positive, you have been amazing since beginning this tx so keep that up.  You will have tummy ache anyway, it is very normal in pregnancy and doesn't mean the end.  If it has worked, and i feel that it has, then your body will be making changes already and that can feel like AF pains.  

Please keep your chin up


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard

Just going to echo what Vic said, your body will have aches and pains due to IVF process so please try to ignore all that till OTD. you havent had any bleeding which is a great sign although even some bleeding doesnt mean its over  . try not to second guess it all Lizard, its so hard though. chin up, we are all here for you to share your fears but I feel very positive for my positive Lizard

nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thank-you Vic & Nic. I've had no tears this tx until reading your posts. I really don't know what I would do without all of you amazing ladies. Even when you are hurting so much yourself you find the words to offer such comfort to others. Yesterday I was so happy & positive but today when I got tummy ache has just got me down alittle. I have my accupuncture today at 6pm so that will do me the world of good. 

Thank-you do much xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- i echo what the other ladies have said its not over until otd and af type cramps are normal. Im sendibg you big       and thinking of you. Try any keep your amazing positive attitude up. xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just sticking my head around the corner again!

Lizard, I had AF type pains at the end of my 2ww, I was certain the cycle was over, I spoke on FF with my cycle buddies about what I was going to do differently next time, lose weight, eat healthier, relax more etc etc, you could have knocked me down with a hummingbird feather when I got a BFP!  I will have everything crossed that the same happens to you.

                 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, I agree with all lovely ladies! Af pains does not mean the end! You know what I went through, and look at me now. Chin up      
Xxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

I and i am sure i can say this on behalf of all of us, we have everything crossed for you. Enjoy acupuncture and get some good   vibes back xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, how you doing hun?  
Xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey jelly, not brilliant tbh.... Been at work today to try and keep occupied cos i felt ok this morning mentally and physically but then as day has gone on peoplexsay things which upset me, not on Purpose but they think they help, and i have started with cramps and some bleeding.  So going on sick from tomorrow. Need to rest. I am one of those people though that likes to carry on but i am finding i just cant. I am coming to terms in my own way with what is happening but i know when the inevitable happens it will break me, which is why for now i am fighting to be strong.. Hope that makes sense  



How r u



And all u other lovely ladies too, how r  u allxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Vic I understand and only you know the best way to deal with. I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

You can't always be strong vic, sometimes YOU simply just need the world to go away. Nothing wrong with being weak, not at a time like this. Don't carry things inside, you know it only makes it worse. You are a great wonderful person vic, never forget that, and you will get through this, you will find the strength to do so. For now tho just care about yourself and your man. Ppl will try and help you, say things, thinking they are helping, they do it cause they care but in fact it probably just makes it all worse in your head, as you just trying to get on with things, keeping busy, even if just for now, just for the day.........think it's good you taking some time off, then you can properly deal with it your way, only you know how like Rome said.

You are a strong lady, but right now, you don't need to be  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Firstly Rome - I'm so sorry I didn't thank you for you support when I did Nic & Vic - I didn't see your post as it was on a different page! To everyone (and that includes you Sue!) thank-you for helping me through a difficult day. Accupuncture was fab & my accupuncturist said even taking into account the progesterone in my body through pessaries she was really happy with my pulses. Feeling a lot better tonight.

Vic - my heart just goes out to you. I wish I could just give you a big hug & a shoulder to cry on. Like Jelly says you you will find the strength but right now you don't need to be strong. Take each day as it comes and somes days you will be in a good place and some days it will be really tough. We are all here to support you though.

Hi to everyone else. Really big   to everyone as think we all need it.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic-       been thinking of you hun. Im so angry this is happening to you and wish I could change it so badly . Your amazingly strong and like other ladies have said you wil get through this and put yourself back together. Were all here to help you sweetie  Look after yourself and your dh  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, glad you feeling better Hun   oh how I love acupuncture! My guy was the one keeping me sane through all my bleeds as he kept saying 'pulse strong, can't feel anything wrong' 
So sad I'm only seeing him one more time, but time to let go.... And getting rather expensive  
Not long now petal
Xxxx

Hello em, hope you well darling
Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- im good thanks. All the family who have been visiting for three weeks have left now so my whirlwind social life should slow down abit. Ready for a rest  Hows you hun? xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Wow, relaxing time for you now! Well deserved hehe   I always find it soooo quiet once fam gone... But then I realise how much I LOOOVVEE it, and in fact missed it, a bit of 'me time' always good  

I'm good thank you  
Xxxxx

Weekend soon girlies
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning ladies

how are we all doing today? thank god its friday, had a mental busy week at work, am working from home today to try and catch up (ha ha as you can see).

Vic, hope you're feeling a bit better not being in work today. you have to put you first and sod everything else. sending big  

Em - aaaand relax! its nice to see family but nice to have a bit of time to yourself too. hope you have a quiet weekend planned.

Rome - hows you hun, got any hols planned during the 6w?

Jelly - hows you and bump? have you felt any movements yet? when does that happen?

Lizard massive hugs and luck for tomorrow hun, I am keeping my fingers crossed, you are going for gold! (did you like the olympic reference  ) I hope you can have a blood test and not hpt so that you have peace of mind my love. 

AFM - just wanted to alert you a massive TMI coming up. got a query about cervical mucus. normally, a few days before i ovulate, CM gets thin and stretchy, clear and slippery, with some blobs of more creamy jelly like stuff. well last night went to the loo and there was this absolutely massive blob of thick stuff sort of hanging out of me. it was slightly pinkish in areas too. sorry! it was like the CM had all fallen out in one go rather than over a few days. no slipperyness now, just back to normal. well I googled it of course and am hoping its a good sign, in fact I jumped on hubby this morning! he went to work with a smile on his face!

Nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Nic - you have made me laugh so much with your TMI story! I think it's hilerous that we all know about each other so intimately yet I would never discuss any of this kinda stiff with my girlfriends who I have been friends with for over 20 years! Most jealous you jumped your hubby as both hubby & I said last night we are missing that - banned it from about day 10 of stimms!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Ah Lizard, you are so right, I would never discuss this with my friends either. I have a friend at work who had ET yesterday but I still wouldnt admit half of what I tell you! I really, really wish we all lived close by, I would absolutely LOVE a girly night out with you all. I know we've spoken about it before but I would love to organise a get together but there's never a right time, one of us is always having TX. one day.....
Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- I have most definately missed abit of me time and am looking forward to a chill  Glad alls well with you 

Nic-    your story made me laugh too. I would also never discuss the intimate things I discuss with you guys as I dont think anyone would understand but you lovely ladies. I would love a night out with you all. Maybe after we've all had our babies  . Oh yeah ive had the same this month big blobs eww. So I know ive ovulated so hoping af will come soon as will be another trip to the docs 

Lizard- Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow hun and   its a BFP for you like you deserve 

Vic- thinking of you hun   

Rome- Hope your well and alls going well?  

AFM- wedding reception tonight then nothing planned all weekend  Im getting slightly concerned as its been 5wks since last af after tx. Last time ivf failed it was 7wks before they gave me any meds to bring it on. I really want it to come naturally though as dont want anymore drugs at the mo just want a break

xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Robinson- if you want your AF to come you can do the following:

- buzz an electric toothbrush about 3 fingers from the bone of you ankle upwards 2 mins each side and also if you put your thumb against your hand you will get an almost hill like vision buzz the electric toothbrush there too 2 mins each side. sounds bonkers but my accupuncturis told me this and my period came 2 days later ....


All good here ladies just enjoying my 6 weeks of school holidays    

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Rome - your accupuncturist sounds bonkers! But Em you have to try it to see of it works on you! Oh naturally bring on AF is better than drugs! Can't believe you have 6 weeks hols - sounds bliss! 

Em -  enjoy your wedding reception tonight & then a relaxing weekend


----------



## Shoegirl10

it sounds bonkers but they are the pressure points and they have bought on my period and now I am regular following my miscarriage
I love my acupuncturist she works wonders and has never failed me  

x


----------



## vicstar

Thinking of you tomorrow lizard     xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks for all your good luck messages ladies   Had a really lovely evening with hubby - date night in the village pub for a couple of hours & feeling really relaxed! Can't believe we only have several hours to go to find out! I know this is going to sound wierd, but almost don't want to test tomorrow as then I can continue to be in denial! Tomorrow is going to be a life changing day for hubby & I irrespective of the outcome.

Night to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good luck.  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, thinking of you  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Another little milestone reached.....it's a BFP   will be taking each day as it comes &   it's a real BFP not a chemical like last time. Thank-you such much for all your support on this tx - you are amazing ladies


----------



## Jelly.B

OH MY GOD.......OH MY GOD!!!!  Lizard, I'm soooooooo over the moon for both you and hubby 
  
I am so proud of you for how you have dealt with and been throughout this cycle, you sure are a very strong woman. Massive congrats to you both!! 
Enjoy every single minute  
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congratulations!! Enjoy.        xxx


----------



## vicstar

I am soooooo happy for both u and dh. U deserve it, enjoy every minute 


    


Xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard!!!! Congratulations my love i'm so, so, so happy for you both! I literally gasped out loud (GOL?) when I read you post. woo hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! being calm has had a fantastic effect Lizard, I'm so proud of you - you are allowed not to be calm now though ha ha!! fab news, you have made my day, gotta run as got to take hubby to cricket but will be back later

Nicxxxx

ps WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin




----------



## Robinson84

WooHooo!! I cannot believe it as im sure you cant. Amazing news and im so happy for you and dh  

  on your    

You've been amazing hun and deserve it so much. Enjoy those magic lines

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks ladies   Keep popping to look at the words 'Pregnant 1-2' on my digital CB! I'm hoping to go through the next few weeks like treatment - one day at a time as know there is a long road ahead. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Evening ladies - can't believe how addictive watching the Olympics is   - can't remember ever watching this much tv in a single weekend! 

Vic - how are you doing? When is your appt this week? Been thinking of you lots and  

Em - any sign of AF yet?

Nic - oh la la - not long til your hols now! 

Jelly - how was your weekend?

Rome - how things in London - is it chockablock?

All good with me. Had lazy weekend as got a busy work week this week.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Hey hun, Cannot believe the weekend is over again . Ended up being busy so feeling tired today. Was lovely though. Got a new bike through cycle to work scheme so me dh and dss went for 12mile ride on sun and had lunch out . I havnt actually had chance to watch olympics just catching highlights on news. Were doing well arent we though. How you feeling? Hope your not going to over do it at work 

No af yet, grr! Nearly six weeks. Gona try and wait it out bit longer as really want to feel a little normal before embarking on tx again

Hope all had a good weekend 

xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi All

how are we all today? I'm feeling particularly peed off, moved in
to our new offices today and were told at the induction that are not allowed to eat at our desks and that coats/cardigans cant be put onthe back of chairs, they mut be hung up and if the arent our service manager will be told! honestly its like a parody of a Local Authority, Ricky Gervais would have a field day. so fed up I came home to work at home this afternoon. grr

Vic - thinking of you today xxx

Lizard, how are you, has i sunk in yet? its a magical feeling.

Em - have you tried the toothbrush technique to bring on AF yet? been dying to know if it works!

Jelly - hows thing with you hun?

Rome - your post about the toothbrush made me laugh so much, thats whats fab about this site,. someone always knows the answer to your question!

AFM much jumping on DH this weekend in anticipation of ovulation after the CM incident. cant believe I am getting back in the saddle (fnar fnar) as only a few weeks ago I was so admant I never wanted to get pregnant again. funny how the mind works. I really dot have any expectation that it will work but DH is convinced it will and we wont need IVF - wishfull thinking maybe or perhaps its cos it means he gets lots of  !

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- I dont have an electric toothbrush but have massaged around that area yesterday and day before so will wait and see  Im not in any rush in some ways for af but would like to just be normal and wish it would hurry up to get my body back in sync. Lots of   sounds good  Were not having any due to antibiotics as not aloud. They finish on thurs though  Had to laugh at your local authority work day. Sounds just like nhs and our office dynamics  xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Em

could the antibiotics make things a bit out of sync? your body has had to cope with FET drugs then antibiotics so might be a bit out of sorts? I can highly recommend acupuncture as i'm sure others can, that might be a natural way to sort it out?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies,

How are you all?  
Vic, thinking of you, hope you ok. You back at work?

Nic, your work really made me laugh! Ridic laughter! How on earth can they stop everyone eating ANYTHING by desk Even snacks Ridic! ohh and look at you and   whoop whoop, hehe, you go girl! Bet man is super happy lol. 

Em, sure af will show when it's ready. Our bodies goes through so much, no wonder it gets out of synch.
You are such a busy little lady  

Rome, hiya sweetie, hope you well and had a good weekend.

Lizard, how are you? Very happy for both you and man and bet you both a a lush weekend together with such fab news.

Soz been a bit quiet. Been feeling a bit under the weather, on antibiotics, so hoping to be back to my old self in no time  
Also starting to get super busy with moving plans now, everything needing to be sorted and loads of ppl, friends, to see before big move. Scary stuff but so exciting!!cant believe I'm moving to AUSTRALIA!!  

Partner has sold my car   so come Monday next week, I will be carless! Which makes things a little trickier getting things sorted but hey hoo, he will just have to take me EVERYWHERE instead hehe. I am insured on his car, (we taking his car to Australia) but it's a sports car and frankly too scared of doing any sort of damage to it! I'm not the best of drivers! 

Anyway, hope you are all well ladies, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG Jelly - when are you off to Australia? Whereabouts are you oing to be living? Is it permanent or a sabbatical? Good thing about FF it doesn't matter where you are in the world we can still be friends  

Nic - hubby & I could do with alittle   but I've band it for afew more weeks   I can't believe your work - that is hilarious! What's the reason for no eating at your desk or no cardi's on you chairs? 

Em- maybe its the antibiotics that is delaying AF? Our bodies go through so much during tx that it takes afew months to get back to normal  

Vic - how are you doing sweetie?   been thinking about you so much xxx

Rome- hope you had a good weekend.

Big   to everyone.

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, been our plans for ages, since start of tx journey   have I not told you all that 
We are moving end of September, so not long!! We are heading to Perth   my partner is Australian and he really wants to go back home. Plan is for me to try it for a year then see how I feel about it. 

Our contract on our place here runs out on the 20th sep, so we will head to Sweden for a week to see my family then the long journey begins. We will find a house to rent super quickly in Perth while then looking at houses to buy, so will be a few busy months ahead.... With me wobbling around complaining about the heat  

How are you Hun??
Dxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly - I do recall you mentioning Australia ages ago, but hadn't realised it was so soon. OMG - you must be very excited, I backpacked after Uni & was in Oz for several months and loved it. Quite selfishly.....doesn't matter if you're in Oz or timbucku we can still find out how your doing etc.  

All well with me. Work abit busy at mo - that's both a good thing as keeps me occupied & the days go super fast and a bad thing that I don't get an easy ride! Having said than I have had my fair share of easy rides at work this year with 2 x tx and 'working fom home'   so I can't complain. Also I'm not doing crazy hours - home by about 6pm, so it's actually working out well. It's only going to be busy for next few weeks - so perfect timing for my first scan on Wed 22 Aug! 

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Jelly- sorry your feeling unwell  Hope you pick up soon. I was thinking about when you were moving the other day and wondered if you would wait until the babies born. But you've answered my question  Are you excited or abit nervous about moving?

Lizard- Glad your not working too hard. Good luck for scan. Not long to wait 

Nic- Ive been thinking about accupuncture for a while and made some enquires durinf fet cycle. Ive found one I like the sound of who lives around the corner from me so think im gona give it a go  Id never really thought about ti being the antibiotics but could be

Rome- Hope alls going well 

Vic- thinking of you hun  

Busy at work as always. Cycled to work for the first time today. Its 5miles there and back. So looking to do this 3 times a week. Want to get healthy and shift the extra weight ive gained through tx. Im also going to the gym three times a week. I havnt got any plans as yet for this weekend except going to see my friend for a haircut and have lunch with her. Shes 8mths pregnant with her second so be nice to see her before babies born

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies


Sorry i have dipped out these last few days, i am still in the background checking up on u all tho!!!


Hope u are feeling better soon jelly, bet ya cant wait to be in the land of oz in the sun!! My bro is in new zealand and certainly doesnt miss weather here!!! U will be mad busy sorting house etc out but be an amazing adventure, very jel!!!!


Lizard has the news sunk in yet hun Try and take it easy as best u can and ENJOY!


em u are one busy lady!! Biking, gym etc!! Im thinking of getting me and dh bikes as a joint hobby for us both. When u thinking of atarting tx again?


Rome, hows the hols going?? Think i might change career path then i cud ave school hols!!!


Hey nic, hows the    going!!!! 


Afm i am at home signed off and have final stage of medication tomorrow at hospital to m/c. I have to say the gp yesterday was amazing, she has had ivf and m/c 8 weeks ago so cud empathise in no way any of my friends and family can. She held my hand for ages, let me cry abd didnt hurry me or push me. It felt so much better. Feel weird today, quite separated from it all. 


Love to you all zxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vicstar, been thinking of you lots  
Sounds like you have a super good GP, really glad you felt like you could let it all out. How long have been you been signed off for? Take it easy sweetie, one day at a time xxxxxx

Em, feel excited and nervous, all mixed in one lol. Don't think it will properly hit me once I'm there, that I'm actually staying! Hehe  

Lizard, that's the beauty of Internet, we can all be in contact no matter where we are  

Hello to all you lovely ladies
Xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- hey hun, so lovely to see you back  . Your gp sounds amazing. It must be lovely to have someone who understands. Ive been thinking of you lots. sounds like you had a good blow out with gp. A good cry does world of good sometimes. Im just getting fit and loosing some weight at mo. Were also going to a new clinic so that will take some time as looking at immune testing before tx again. Were in no rush though as think weve been through so much in less than a year. I recommend biking was lovely going out on sun and stoping for lunch   Be thinking of you tomorrow hun    

Jelly- it is super exciting. Im well jel too  

well af arrived today   So im very pleased it came naturally even if little late. Ive also made my first appt with accupuncturist. Not sure what to expect but she sounds really good and says she works in an holistic way and will advice me on diet, any allergies i have and things to avoid. Bit nervous but looking forward to it at same time

Hope everyone else is well

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Vic - will be thinking of you tomorrow & so nice to hear you have an understanding GP  

Em - yah AF arrived. How exciting you have found an accupuncturist. I love mine and been to see her tonight & feeling nice & relaxed now.

Hi to everyone  

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- thanks hun. Im pleased af has arrived and accupuncture sat morn  

Hope everyones well?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, pleased for you Hun  

Vic, thinking of u

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Em -   for your period

Vics- thinking of you and hope you are resting and taking some time out for yourself

Everyone else hope you are all well
XX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi all

well I to am off to see my acupuncturist as well this week, am hoping for great things from her as the only thing we did different prior to getting pregnant was see her. Ladies can I have your advice on Co enzyme Q10? worthwhile? nearly bought some today then saw the price so want to do some research before I decide to take it. 

Vic, sending big   for today

nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello nic, I took Co Q10 on both my cycles so can't really say if it made any diff...... Partner took it too. 
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Oh no bloody hell he takes it as well? will cost an absolute fortune!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, yep sure isn't cheap! I found Tesco the cheapest. Apparently good for swimmers. One thing I will say to is start taking vit D. Really important as we hardly get any sun in this country
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi 

yes already checked pregnacare has Vit D in so got that covered. the cost of everything is beginning to mount up now, I'm happy to pay if there are proven benefits but after acupuncture, paying for TX, pregnacare etc etc its just never ending. plus I'm starting to rattle! i've read its good for old eggs and also miscarraige which are my two major concerns. how long should you take it before TX? any ideas? 

thanks
Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes, it all adds up! I think being relaxed is the key tho, rather then worrying about what you eat and what vitamins to take.... Just my opinion tho. 

I would start taking anything you decide to take now, so it properly gets in to your system. My major thing I took was this health drink every morning. Made me gag every time lol and looked horrid!! Apparently good for eggs, but here again, not very cheap! Also drank something for lining. My lining was perfect on both cycles, can't help to wonder if that was because of this or not. Pm me if you want the details.
Xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Ladies

I have been taking the following since my miscarriage in April
Spatone- iron 
L'arginine - could for thicking the endometrium lining 
Co-Q10 - excellent for eggs
Pregnacare
Omega 3
Zinc
Selenium
Vitamin B complex
I am also drinking lot of water, keeping my kidneys and stomach warm

I am hoping that by the time I decide to do IVF my body will be ready
XXX


----------



## Lizard39

I spent £46 yesterday of vitamins - they sure aren't cheap are they! Afew months before my first cycle I was on pregnacare, vit C (but the none acidic ones) & selenium and hubby on Wellman conception. Then afew months before last cycle I switched to Zita West preconception (£25 for 30 days supply), Solgar Omega 3 & Selenium. I also have a glass of pineapple juice every morning (tmi - with linseeds in to help mego to the loo) which is good for lining! 

I've never added up the cost of 'extras' like vits for nearly 3 years, accupuncture, I tried reflexology several times afew years back, plus ovulation kits for about 6 months in out first year of TTC - Wowsers....bet it adds up!


----------



## jack12

how you feeling hun xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

hey Jack, how are you? funny I was only thinking about you the other dayx


----------



## jack12

hey im ok, am 20wks now and just starting to feel a little better. thank god. Am off to cromer at weekend for my hols whoooppeeee. u ok? xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jack- congrats on being 20wks  Did you do another ivf then? 

Nic- im taking co-enzyme, l-arginine, vit c, pregnacare, selenium, folic acid, iron, zinc, vit b complex and baby aspirin. Your right it does all add up but worth a try. Dh is just on pre conception wellman. Ive also got royal jelly and bee propolis for egg quality but will only take them up until ec during ivf

Lizard- what does zita west have in her supplement thats different? How you feeling?

Jelly- thanks hun. Whats the linning drink? 

Rome- hey hun, hows you?

xxxx


----------



## jack12

no hun, It was a natural BFP 7wks after the failed ivf. It is a COMPLETE miracle!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies,

Shopping day today methinks! Had my eye on a pair of jimmy choos shoes for ages... Wondering if I can persuade my man to kindly by them for me   

Em, the lining drink is called Argenine Plus WITH magnesium.(from Metagenics) Similar to what Rome is prob taking, but in drinking formula. I got a bit fed up with all the pill popping. Magnesium great for healthy lining.

Xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hey Jack, so pleased everything going well for you and your little miracle. My pregnancy was also a complete miracle although sadly not to be. I know given your history you will be really concerned, hope you are managing to enjoy it  

Jelly - men are not allowed to refuse pregnant women anything, its the rules! (Lizard take note). i will tell you about my friend. Her BIL works for Jimmy Choo. every season he gets a pair of free JC shoes, obviously womens. He is gay so doesnt have a girlfriend so gives them to my friend! OMG! I am like Cinderella's ugly sister when I visit her, her feet are a shoe size smaller than me so I try and stuff my trotters into her shoes!! also they are very slim fit as well  . one year she got a handbag, it was a sample so a one off, she used it when she had toddlers,it had nappies and all the usual baby stuff in. thats until her BIL told her it cost £2000.......... eeek! 

Lizard, how you feeling hun, hope you're taking it steady. roll on your scan ,bet the time passes slowly

Em - glad AF has turned up naturally, good luck with acupuncture, let us know how you got on, got mine tonight

Rome - thanks for info on Co Enzyme Q10, having seen what everyone else has been taking I think I need to increase what I'm doing!

Vic - big   my love

AFM - just had a really positive meeting so feeling really great, been working on a project with a business for last 12 months, was beginning to doubt myself and my abilities but just got some really good feedback so feeling really good! Also been asked by a government department to sit on a working group due to some work I did previously so feeling good about that too. Amazing how all you need is a 'thank you and well done' to make you feel valued, motivated and confident, something that my managers dont ever seem to realise. 

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jack- Wow thats amazing news and I couldnt think of anyone who deserves it as much as you hun 

Jelly- thanks hun. I know what you mean about all pills. Feel like im rattling  I'll check that drink out

Nic- Thanks hun me too  Will do looking forward to it. Well done on your great work outcome 

Lizard- hope your well hun?

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, I'm sooooooo jealous of your friend!!! Love it!! I ended up buying a pair of heels from Salvatore Ferragamo instead.   reckon I have to be on my best behaviour now for some time ahead   bless my man  

Ladies, IT'S FRIDAY TOMORROW  

Lots of love
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Evening everyone  

I normally love my job, but what a rubbish day in the office I've had   started to get really pis*ed off and then stopped and thought...no don't get stressed won't do me any harm & hopefully I'll only be there 7 more months or so! 

You are right Jelly - yah for Friday & only one more day in the office.

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly, I know, if she want one of my best friends I would hate her too! Well Jelly soon you will be waddling and wont be able to strut your stuff in your Jimmy Choos so best you didnt buy them 

Lizard - great thoughts, well done, he he the countdown begins!

Just had acupuncture, wasnt looking forward to it as I knew we'd have to talk about the mc and had a little cry this afternoon. anyway apart from the initial crying it was great and feeling nice and chilled

Friday, yeah, thank goodness

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, sorry you had such a crap day   one more day Hun! Roll on weekend xxx

Nic, sometimes it's nice to have a little cry   hope you feel a bit better now xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Yah for feeling relaxed& chilled Nic. Plus alittle cry would have done you the world of good 

Jelly - I have this imagine of you tottering around in 4in heels with a big bump!  my best girlfriend always wears heals & was still wear her 4in heels when she was 9 months pregnant! She even does the school run in them!

Em - I used to get my vitamins from Holland & Barrett & then I strumbled across a high end healthcare shop. The woman in there was amazing and she went through the ingredient in Zita West compared to pregnacare & there was a lot more and higher quantities in ZW. Also, ZW does a preconception one, 0-12 weeks, 13-25 weeks & 26-40 weeks vitamin and apparently in each stage you need different types of vits & ZW provides it! The only bummer being its 1 tablet 3 times aday but when i mentioned to the woman that that was a pain she said you can take the all together - its just that they was so much ingredient they couldn't fit it all in 1 tablet. ZW also does a cheaper one (about £10) for preconception & pregnancy

ZW Pregnancy Plan - http://www.zitawest.com/buy/supplements/fertility-and-conception/pregnancy-plan.
Preconception- http://www.zitawest.com/buy/supplements/fertility-and-conception/vitafem.htm

Lizard xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening Ladies

Love Jimmy Choos but I prefer LK Bennett have about 20 pairs all lined up and I keep buying more!!!

hope you ladies are well
X


----------



## vicstar

Just popping in to say hello to all you lovely ladies!!!  


Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- sorry you had poo day  . Thanks i,ll check out the preconception ones as were nearly ready for some more pregnacare so might change us onto them.

Nic- glad you enjoyed you accupuncture 

Vic- hey hun, nice to see you back  

Hope you all have great weekend. Im busy during day but have got chilled nights planned

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Vic- how you doing my lovely  

Em - did I make it up, or are do you have your first accupuncture session this weekend? 

What's everyone else up to this weekend? 

Well I'm working from home today as yesterday was so rubbish. Enjoying watching the Olympics & monitoring emails - think that will be the extent of my workload today - I blame my boss & my colleagues though for making me have such a rubbish day yesterday...it is their fault I can't be bothered today!   Looking forward to the weekend though - off out for dinner with friends tonight...ummmm i'm not convinced they'll believe the 'oh I'd only have had 1-2 drinks as my folks are visiting tomorrow so thought it easier to drive rather than get a taxi'! 

Loving the sunshine ladies - make sure you get some this weekend as its great for topping up your vitamin D! 

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- yes im having first session in morning  Abit nervous but excited too. Glad your having better day. Im getting plenty of Vit D as cycling to work and back in sunshine  Going outdoor climbing sun too so more sunshine. Enjoy your meal out hun

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

Feeling a bit out of sorts today, even though is sunny and friday. its a combination of yesterday and mc discussions and also going to see my dad this weekend - think I've mentioned before we dont have a great relationship and its always a strain. so not looking forward to that. I also didnt want to tell him about the mc as he has a tendancy to fuss and I feel smothered, plus its hard enough to talk about it with people I like, never mind him. DH felt, rightly, that we should tell him in case he found out from another family member. did it the wimps way out and sent an email which said that I didnt want to talk about it. Ithen got one back asking for me to let him know I was ok as its so hard for him being so far away - err, reality check, its not about you!! and emailing me asking me to email you to let you know I'm ok is talking about it which I said i didnt want to do. so feeling very grumpy as you can understand. roll on sunday when we are back home

hope we are allenjoying the weather and yeah! its friday

Nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello everyone  

Nic - hope your weekend wasn't too painful & you are back home soon so you can relax  

How's everyone else? Hope you all had a good weekend! We saw my parents yesterday which was lovely & I was bursting to tell them the news, but we really want to wait til after our first scan to say anything. Off to friends today for a BBQ which will be nice - sitting outside all afternoon relaxing & doing nothing.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Hope you've all had a good weekend 

I can't believe how fast the weekend has gone. Bring on Friday and 10days off for me  Can't wait

Lizard- I dont know how you held it in. Must be so excited . Sounds like you've had a lovely weekend

Nic- Sorry you had to go through that with your dad. Hope your feeling a little better this week hun  

Rome, Jelly and Vic-  How are you ladies?

Well ended up having a busy but very emotional weekend. Me and dh went out fri night to cinema. Sat morn went to accupuncture and then spent afternoon with a friend. Sat night we chilled and watched film with dss. Then went out all day climbing yesterday and went to friends to watch olympic cermony.

Accunpunture was a very surreal experience. The women was lovely. We talked alot about all the things that had happened in last year and she said alot of my issues are psychological and I need to learn to love my body again and forgive it for loosing my fallopian tubes. As soon as she placed the needles in I just starting crying and proceeded to cry for the whole session. She did a full assessment and gave me a list of foods to avoid that interfere with my system which include caffiene, chocolate, wheat and cows milk. Mmm all the good stuff  I think alot of what she said is right ive never really got over the operation and feel im to blame for all our fertility problems  Anyway im going again on Thurs see what happens. She also gave me a few names of supplements to buy and try so gona get them.

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - that is brilliant news   the Accupuncturist I saw for first cycle I didn't use to feel anything physically or emotionally but the one I changed to for me second cycle is amazing - sometimes I have been completely over whelmed when she puts the needles in and have sobbed. Also my lady has spent alot of time connecting my heart to my womb.... Now I don't really understand it all and hence don't stand a cat in hell's chance of explaining it! I truely believe accupuncture helped me be so relaxed through this cycle and even now waiting for my first scan (only 9 sleeps to go)  I am completely relaxed about it & not worrying.i am fully aware there is such a long road ahead of us & I have seen the pain Nic, Vic & Rome have been through but accupuncture has helped me relax and I take one day at a time. Now trust me -I'm not normally a 'relaxed, one day at a time' kinda girl! 

Hi to everyone else  

Lizard xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Afternoon all

Accupuncture for me has been amazing if anything to help me understand my body a lot of and understand the importance of having everything balances

Hope everyone else is fine 
Sending you all lots of      and    

XX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all doing? glad monday is over, one more day closer to the weekend!

Em - your acupuncture sounds great. Like Lizard, I too never connected with my first acupuncturist but really like my current lady. one time I couldnt stop shaking, like I was cold but i wasnt, she said the needles can cause you to go into shock! I think we all blame ourselves for IF, I know I do and she's right, you do have to try to come to terms with it. I really hope you continue to enjoy acupuncture as its brought me lots of benefits. sound like with your busy life you need a bit of acupuncture relaxation! 

Lizard - oh 9 sleeps, its like the 2ww all over again! I cant wait to hear all about it. Glad you are still chilled and not getting too stressed with work!

Vic - how are you my love? xx

Jelly  - are you packing? not long now

Rome - glad acupuncture is helping you too

AFM well a wierd day, was sobbing at my desk by 7.45. thankfully I was at home. just couldnt stop. sobbed most of the morning then had to pull myself together to go in the office for a meeting. just felt generally upset. tried to think of what could cause it, not sure if its because my period is due on saturday and I feel sick at the thought of it arriving and of it not arriving. I know its HIGHLY unlikely I'll be pregnant but this is the first month we have TTC since the mc. so sick of having life in limbo. we told ourselves we would have 3 cycles of IVF and that was it. so at some point in the future we will a) have a baby or b) not have a baby after 3 cycles and i just feel like I want to know what my fate is going to be so i can deal with it and get on with life. I've even been looking into adoption. I havent told DH and I'm certainly not saying its an easy option but at the end of  a long drawn out adoption process you have a child. and at the end of a long drawn out IVF process.....you may have a child. we just want a family and to have a family life. 

sorry ladies having a down day, hopefully tomorrow will be better

Nicx


----------



## vicstar

Hi all

Nic sending you massive    Hope you are feeling better today hun.  You never know, it could be your time this month, you just never know.  There is always hope hun.  That is what me and DH are really looking forward to "the family life" and everything that goes with it.  You know lazy sunday mornings with the kids jumping on bed, going to the zoo.  Keep you chin up hun, we will get through this and we will get there.

Em - really happy that you have found an acupuncturist who you feel comfortable with. I struggled tbh when i tried, didn't gel at all with the lady i saw.  Sounds very positive hun.

Lizard - how are you, eek 8 more sleeps!!! Cant wait to hear some good news.

Rome - how are you, still enjoying the school hols!! 

Jelly - excited and packed yet?

I am back at work.  I think it is for the best.  When i am not doing anything i get anxious and don't know what to do with myself.  I had a fairly good day yesterday, got tearful talking to a friend at work but she said to let it out, so i did!! Again feel not too bad today, just very sad.  Feel okay when busy and with people.  My mum is moving in with me at the weekend for a few weeks cos she has sold her house so i am looking forward to some mummy attention!!! She will proper look after me.  

DH is going away working which he always does this time of year for about 8 weeks     .  I do see him in between when he comes home at weekends and i go and see him.  But this year i feel really sad about it and do not want him to go.  I am not saying i want him to go usually but because i am used to it, i just get on with it.  This year, god i am going to be an emotional wreck when he goes and i am trying not to think about it.

I think that sums up how i am feeling - very very sad


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Thanks hun. Thats one of the things she said to me that I need to connect my heart to my womb. Im looking forward to my next session already. Its on thursday. OMG 9 more sleeps   . Im so excited for you hun 

Nic-     oh hun i wish I could make you feel better. This process really does mess with your head and make you overthink your future non stop. Im positive you will have a baby of your own hun     Hope you feel better soon   

Vic- Thanks hun. Sending you massive       hun. Glad your finding work distracts you and you can let it out when you need to. Aww theres nothing like mummy to look after you is there. I know its a classic saying but time is a healer and things will get better im sure and you still have some lovely snowbabies waiting for you when your ready   

Hope everyone else is well

Heres a   as think we need it at the mo

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

evening ladies

Aw, thanks for the group hug Em, we do need it! I'm feeling a lot better today, thanks to all you lovely ladies giving me support.

Vic - I would be devastated at the thought of DH going away for 8 weeks, even if he did come home at weekends. glad your Mum is there to look after you. Glad that work is there to take your mind off things, you are right, being at home alone is not good and being around people will help you.

Lizard - how are you feeling? hope work is a bit more relaxing

Rome - how are you?

Jelly - whats happened, DH packed you in a box already? 

well our house was put up for sale today! well we have an appointment next week to take photos and sign the paperwork but today a for sale sign went up! we havent even told them what price we want to market it at yet.  . anyway one step closer to a new home. Anyone want to buy a house??

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- how exciting  Good luck with the selling and house hunting. Ive never bought a house before but would love too. DH had just bought our house now 6mths before we met. However we have decorated and bought everything new for i together so vey much feels like mine but would love to actually be part of choosing one. Glad your feeling a little better 

Hope everyone else is well?? Seems abit quiet on here

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello my lovely ladies  

I'm so sorry I haven't posted for so long, moving plans taking up all my time at mo! But...flights are now booked, furniture and cars has a shipping date, all starting to feel very very real     still lots to sort tho! Don't think I can do a move like it again lol so lets hope I like it  
Weekends are spent trying to see as many ppl as poss before we go...I'm sooo tired! 

Yesterday I felt my first little kick too!!  

Hope all is well with everyone  

Nic, I loooove house hunting!!! Best thing ever! Hope you sell up quickly and find the house of your dreams   want pics for sure!

Vic, how are you lovely?? Having mum around I'll be bliss for you   sorry to hear your man going away tho, hope time will fly by! In mean time, sure your mummy will spoil you rotten  

Em, hello sweetie, so glad you met a lovely acupuncturist. They are just the best ever. I'm sure you I'll be just fine   I still see mine and decided I will cont too till we move down under, make my body ready for it. even better he told me he knows a guy in Perth I can go see too! 

Lizard, not long till your scan now, how exciting!! Do we think one or two in there??  

Rome, hello lovely, hope work is going well and you had a good weekend  

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Aw Jelly thats lovely, first kick xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Sorry I haven't really posted this week - its been crazy week with work and house project!  Bless, hubby really looking after me though and doing all the clearing up in the evening after the builders and cooking/washing up etc as I've been so tired! 

Nic - so sorry to read you had a bad day this week - it's only to be expected. The anticipation of AF arriving can be such a tough time. Do you recall me posted back in May, we were suppose to start IFV on that AF, and hubby came home from work to find me in bed in tears because AF had arrived and I was praying so much that we had a natural miracle. I was in such a state that we delayed tx til the following AF. I guess what I'm trying to say is we all understand & know what you are going through   fab news you put your house on the market - now that is very exciting...are you going to start looking at house yet?

Vic - how are you doing today?   gosh that sounds tough with hubby working away for 8 weeks. On a positive...I bet you'll be so excited to see him at the weekends that it will be like dating again. 

Em - Looking forward to hearing how your second accupuncture goes tomorrow?

Rome - what have you been up to? How's things?

Oh Jelly that must have been amazing feeling a little kick  

All well with me - nothing to report. 

Love to all  

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning ladies

how are we all? Em is right, we are all abit quiet but all got lots on at the mo? 

I'm feeling really good and excited today. last night the local takaway owners came round as they had seen the for sale sign and are interested in the house! then today went to the bank to finally change my name on the mortgage (havent done it since we got married 3 years ago, oops). the current house we live in is my house that I bought before we met and we didnt bother putting DH's name on it cos it costs £300 in legal fees to do it! but with the new house we will have a joint mortgage. when I bought it, I was on a fixed rate but that ran out and then interest rates have been so low i've just kept it on the standard variable rate. anyway if we go with my current mortgate provider, although we would need a new mortgage, we can 'port' the existing balance on my house over at the same interest rate! the remainder would be on the current standard variable rate which is higher but at least that means the majority of the debt would be on the lower rate. does this  make sense? I was so excited I bought a pair of earrings to celebrate! we are off out tonight to do a 'drive by' of somehouses we have seen on Rightmove. oooh its so exciting!!

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Yah Nic you sounds so excited its lovely to hear you like it


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, im soooooooooo excited for you lol


----------



## vicstar

Ooh nic that is super exciting!!! Fingers crossed u might get a quick sale, that for me was the most exciting part when we sold our house going and lOoking at other houses!!!!


Congrats on flying date jelly that is exciting too!!


Rome & Em hows you??


Lizard not long now hun, exciting!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Nic- Amazing news!! I bet you cant wait to start looking at new houses  Im excited for you. Can I come along 

Jelly- Thanks hun. Glad your gradually getting sorted for Australia! And the first little kick  Bet it was so amazing and surreal

Lizard- Not long to go  Im very very excited for you hun 

Vic- Im good hun. How are you doing? thinking of you lots  

Rome- Hope your ok  


Well had 2nd session of accupuncture. She worked on the psychological again but I wasnt as emotional this session and tbh didn't feel like I needed to work as much on my emotions. Although was good but she didnt use needles this time. I asked her about it and she said we can use needles next time but she felt this session my body needed the psychological aspect again. Which is fine but I felt a realise with the needles which is what I told her and she said that was fine and we would use them next time. Felt abit bad though about saying it as didnt want her to feel I was judging her practice. Im going back again though after hols but I cant afford to go weekly which is what shes suggesting. 

We've also been for an initial consultation at our new clinic which was very informative and the consultant was lovely. We were in with him for an hour and half and made him late for his next appointment (oops). Anyway didnt even realise we'd been that long. Anyway to cut a long story short he agreed level one immune testing would be recommended for me with my medical history and two failed cycles. Dh doesnt need any testing as hes already got a child. He also agreed its completely our choice to have two put back, FINALLY WERE ALOUD TO MAKE THE DECISION. Another plus is he listened to me about hidden c and looked at results and agreed I can take the antibiotics for this whilst cycling but not if get positive result as serum suggest but im happy with that outcome. Overall I felt it went very well and felt finally we are being listened to and getting what we want from tx. Immune test is booked for two weeks time as clinic is shut for maintainence but results take 6 weeks to come back. I was abit sad about that but then once id thought about it is probably a good thing to give me time to get my body ready for next tx and get over all my emotional issues. Also 6 wks has just flown by since last tx. And as you all know im very busy socially and September is no exception  Got two weekends away planned and my sisters baby shower another weekend 


xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Oh and jelly i bet that was an amazing feeling


----------



## Jelly.B

Ladies

Happy Friday   hope you all have a lovely weekend planned  
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning all

Em - sounds like moving clinics was a good move, you sound a lot more positive about TX options. great news for you both, I know waiting is hard but just think of all this as the first step in the IVF process as you cant get on to DR etc without this treatment. at least you are able to do the investigations and if nothing else put your mind at rest one way or the other. I feel really positive for you Em, I believe this is your time 

Lizard - how many sleeps to scan? I've lost count! its not today is it? oh good luck whenever it is xx

Vic - big hugs hun, hope you're not missing DH too much xxx

Rome - you ok hun, bit quiet? xx

Jelly - you do realise that when you are settled in Oz we are all coming to visit, lol? and its such a long flight too so realistically we'd need to stay for a month to make it worth out while? he he we will do a bit of babysitting tho   xx

well DH went to look at houses and were totally depressed by the end. its was like goldilocks and the three bears - too small/wrong location, none were 'just right'. to console ourselves we decided to drive by a favourite of ours that we have looked at (from the outside) several times, and for some reason they have pulled their conservatory down. now why on earth would you do that when your house is on the market and its marketed as having a conservatory? so there must be some big problem (groan). oh well. first viewing tonight, am working at home but tempted to do some cleaning and tidying.....

Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All

Sorry havent been around - have been so busy but I have been reading all your posts

How is the pregnancy going Jelly? Exciting that you felt the baby kick!!  

Vics - have been thinking of you and hope you are doing well

The rest of you ladies I havent forgotten you and hope  you are doing well
XXX


----------



## vicstar

Well girlies, thats the end of that chapter for me.  Been for scan and all gone now completely back to normal.  It is a relief, i was really worried i may have to have erpc but thankfully not. I am very sad though, but i am surrounded by amazing people who have helped and supported me, included you lovely ladies, so hopefully time will heal.   

Sorry for just the me post, back at work now but will call in again later.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sending you loads of cuddles vic      
Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Vic

I'm pleased that chapter is  now over for you hun, and you can now start to look to the future. sending big hugs . 


well sat here feeling  like the meanest person in the whole world. I have friend at work who had her first IVF cycle a few years ago, it was a BFP and she has just now done her second cycle. her OTD is today and its another BFP. I am really happy for her but I also have some horrible jealous feelings too. oh I'm a bad person. even been crying because I'm so jealous! I feel so mean and nasty. I am genuinely happy for her but part of me feels like she's had it easy. ha! like 2 cycles of IVF is easy! 


sorry for me post Vic,I'm off to go and boil my head or something equally as productive
Nic


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, sending you cuddles too      
Don't feel guilty for having those feelings ok! Think we all go thru it
Xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks Jelly feeling a bit more rational now,  I am happy for them but sad  for me and DH xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I know what you mean...I felt like it when I had my bfn and others bfp. You still happy for ppl but makes you feel so sad for yourself. I still have those feelings now when friends announcing their pregnancy, can't help it but jealousy takes over at times.

Two friends of ours told us last week they are going to start trying, and my a mediate thought was 'you think it's so easy, with no issues in the world' cant help but feeling jealous, yet I'm happy for them and hope it all happens for them..... Weird eh....
Xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Nic
I understand how you feel and dont feel guilty for those emotions - they are understandable
I know what it was like going back to work and seeing pregnant colleagues smiling, gritting my teeth and talking to them about their pregnancy- knowing that I was crying inside  

I am so happy when people announce their BFP as to me its another success story 

One day it will be you announcing your BFP      
xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks guys for all your support. i mean that to everyone, you lot all keep me sane and show me so much support, I'm so glad of my FF friends. sorry if I dont tell you enoughxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, sent you a pm  
Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- big   . Time will heal your heartbreak and were all here to support you  xxxxx

Nic- aww hun we can all relate to that feeling  Its so difficult to hear that especially when its not worked YET for you. But one day it will and im positive we'll all have our babies one day   

Hope everyones well and has good weekend  Im off on hol tomorrow for 10days so may not be on here much. Off to lake district for 7days then Birmingham for 3days as off to a few attractions around that aread. So looking forward to the break as works been manic.

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, have a fab holiday!! Lucky girl, sounds lovely  
Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Em, have a good holiday, we LOVE the lakes, it will be gorgeous xxx


----------



## vicstar

Have a fantastic hol em   love the lakes too!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies   how are we all?

Vic, thinking of you   hope nice to have mum around to spoil you a bit 
Nic, any viewings booked in for or place yet? Sooooo exited for you! Just love house hunting!
Lizard, how you feeling Hun?

Em, bet you enjoying a nice well deserved hols! 

Had our 20w scan today, all perfect, feels so unreal lol! He was kicking loads yesterday, tummy was moving loads, just lovely. 

Hope you all have a good Monday, lots of love to all
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Jelly

no viewings, they havent taken the photos yet! its only cos the neighbours saw the sign last week that they did a viewing, no news from them either. getting bored of keeping the  house clean already!!

just waiting for clinic to ring back  - I did ring them at 8am . I have to have some day 1-3 blood tests done. AF started friday night at 10.30pm so although today is day 4, its less then 72 hours since AF started if that makes sense? I rang the hosp on saturday but they dont do blood tests then and obvioulsy not sun so I'm a bit stuck if I cant have them done today. if they dont ring back I might just go anyway and if theyre crap results then I can explain why to the consultant! thing is AF seems to be like clockwork now so will have the same problem next month! tried googling it but nothing  .

aw really pleased about the scan, kicking too!! max is going to be a footballer, premiership of course then he can keep his mum and dad in luxury 

nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning all  

Sorry I've been AWOL but was away Thurs - Sunday and was then out last night til 11pm...OMG I'm shattered! All good with me - got me scan tomorrow so no doubt will be alittle nervous in the morning! Haven't had any symptoms apart from bigger boobs & very tired - so hoping everything is ok. 

Jelly - wow....you are officially half way now - bet your scan yesterday was amazing. So I'm guessing you have to take all your notes etc over to Oz and get registered straight away with the doctor! 

Nic - I'm sure the house viewings will come flooding in once you have the Photo's online! not long till you hols now

Em - enjoy the lakes - bet its nice and relaxing. 

Vic - How are you doing? 

Rome - what have you been up to? 

Everyone - hubby and I looking for a break Mon- Friday or Monday - Sunday in the UK in afew weeks time. We don't want to spend a fortune & don't mind cottage, caravan, lodge, b&b. I love Devon & the beach, but open to suggestions - main objective is to relax, get away from the building work on the house! We don't want somewhere in the middle of nowhere - like to be able to walk to the village/little town. Any suggestions welcome of location or actually somewhere to stay.

Love to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, thinking of you this morning  exciting! 
Funny enough, I have never been to Devon!! I know! Bad as meant to be lovely, sooo, finally one of my friends have moved there and we are visiting on the 8th  the men are heading for a golf round and us girls are having some spa treatments at this place below. Anyone been? Expensive! But looks lush! 
http://www.boveycastle.com/

Cotswold, Bath and Cornwall are all lovely for little breaks 

Nic, wouldn't that be lovely if max could support mummy hehe.

Hope everyone is well  to all
Xxxxxx


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies


Lizard, good luck for tomorrow hun. as for hols, we love the lakes or the east coast, could recommend loads of places but a bit far for you? in fact we are off to the east coast this weekend. Cotswolds are lovely and not far for you? have a look on Travelzoo, they do some really good deals. we've been on loads of their deals and then can never afford to go back to these places at full price!

Lots of love to everyone

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- just poopping on to say good luck for scan and cant wait to hear if its one or two 

Having a lovely hol so far. Done lots of lovely things and more to come 

Hope everyone else is well 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, glad you having a fab time!!  

Lizard, thinkingof you tomoz   for some reason I thought your scan was todaylol

Hello to all and nite nite  
Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks Ladies. I'll let you know how we get on in the morning. Nigh-night


----------



## vicstar

Good luck today lizard, cant wait to hear how it goes xx 


Hey everyone, sorry not been on much but will catch up later xx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning Ladies  All was well at the scan - 1 gorgeous little heartbeat seen this morning that had me in tears. I know we have such a long way to go but today I had a glimpse of our 'dream to be alittle family of 3'.

Thank you all for all the support, reassurance & laughter you have given me these past several months. You really are amazing ladies.

Lots of love

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Congratulations   Lizard I am so happy for you and Dh, that is wonderful news    look after yourselves and enjoy !!!  xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Great news Lizard.. time to celebrate!
XXX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Fantastic news Lizard, not surprised you had a little cry! so pleased bean is doing well. sending huge   to you both. time to crack open the elderflower 'champagne' xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, massive congrats!!!! Enjoy every minute  
Xxxx


----------



## jack12

so pleased all well with scanm lizard, you so deserve this. sending love to your little bean xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Just popping in to say

Massive congrats to you LIZARD AND YOUR DH  . So pleased for you both. Sending lots of love snd hope that little bean keeps growing xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thank- you for all you replies ladies  

How's everyone doing?  Only one more day til the long weekend   looking forward to relaxing with hubby & think we might go and see the Keith Lemmon movie as we find him hilarious! 

Love lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

sat here in a haze, my alarm went off, slept straight throught it and woke up with a massive start when DH woke me up! very strange, for the last year I find it impossible to sleep in, I'm notmally wide awake at 7am on the weekends 

Lizard, let me know what KL film is like, I find him hilarious too. I'm really tempted to get an iphone just for the Keith Lemon app! (how sad!). dont laugh too hard as bean might get jiggled 

well as its POETS day, me and DH are leaving early and going to the east coast for the weekend. its our wedding anniversary next tues as well. its going to rain but we dont care!

have a lovely weekend all

Nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Have a fab weekend Nic & happy Wedding anniversary for Tuesday


----------



## vicstar

Hey everyone.  It feels like ages since i have been on here properly, i am never far away though, always lurking in the background!!!

Nic, have an amazing weekend and happy anniversary!   Where abouts you going on east coast?? My dad is over there this weekend, he has a caravan near scarborough!!! 

Lizard, how are you doing hun?  Have you told your family yet?? 

Jelly, hey hun hows things.  Hope you have a good leaving do, and yes you will no doubt cry and the tears will probably not stop till you are down under!!! But it will all be worth it i am sure   

Em, did you have a good holiday?

Hi Rome not long til the end of school hols!!! 

AFM its been crazy busy for me, moved my mum last week and she has moved in with us    for a few weeks, its okay so far no problems at all!! I came home from work the other day and she had done my washing, drying and folded everything and put on bed!!! Haha i love it.  They weren't half calling me at work!!!!  Been really busy at work too, everyone on holidays.  But its been a tough week, i am an assistant in the family department in a solicitors office and we have had a couple of nasty cases this week, one which ended with me going to social services yesterday with a young girl which was just awful.  Won't tell you the circumstances, but just that some people should not be allowed to have children and when they do they don't realise how lucky they are.  I was nearly in tears by the time the meeting was over, it was just horrible. 

I am soo glad it is the weekend, YAY 3 days off!!!! and DH coming home so even better  

Enjoy your weekends ladies xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, bet lovely to finally have man back  

Hope you all have a fab weekend  
I got a leaving party tomoz with friends that lives in Essex, don't get to see them that often and now it will be even less   I'm sure there will be tears hehe, me and my hormones... Oh well... Had a day of lots of tears yesterday, think the whole planning for oz trip just got a bit much! Tired tired tired lol.

Anyway....it's the weekend, enjoy  
Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi ladies - firstly sorry for abit of a 'me post & tmi'

On Monday evening (so 6 days ago when I would have been 6weeks & 3 days) I first noticed light beige discharge on toilet paper when I wiped after going to the loo. Since then I have had this every day - sometimes when i go to the loo its dark brown & lots of it, other times only alittle, sometimes beige and sometimes not at all. Also (and this is tmi) when I insert my pessaries  (ok i use a latex glove so not so bad  ) again sometimes clear and sometimes lots of brown gunk. Last night just before bedtime there was alittle red blood in my toilet paper. Not a lot but definitely red. Today mixture of brown & nothing, but I have had a tummy ache most of the day. I'm not feeling very positive & hubby has 'told me off' as since we first started this tx I've been so positive about everything & he needs me like that today. We are suppose to be going to friends for a BBQ this afternoon and not sure I can be bothered but know it will be the best thing for me as there is nothing I can do about my body at the moment.

Sorry for moaning  . But I thought you ladies would understand.

Love Lizard xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Firstly sorry you have to go through this but I dont think it is serious - if it is a brown discharge then I can only assume that it is old blood that has build up.
For your own peace of mind is it worth going to A&E to rule out anything?
XXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, to me it just sounds like the cervix has got a bit upset from the pessaries. I would advice you to start using them 'backside' instead. 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Lizard-   dont apologise. Its only natural to be worried. I had a friend ftom ff who haf brown discharge as your describing ftom 6wks onwards. she ended up phoning clinic and they got her in for scan. It kept happening right upto 12wks, howrver she got extra scans. If your worried get it checked out but im sure all will br well 

Vic- wow sounds like you,ve been having a crazy busy time   Hope your managing to have a relaxed weekend. Hols been good thsnks but jsm packed with days out the whole time. If im honest I dont feel that rested as stayed with sil and two nephews and niece all under age of 2 so lots of early mornings. 

Nic- hope you have a wonderful anniversary  

Jelly- hey hun, hows plans coming along for oz? 

Rome- hey hun, hows it going with you? Any news on when your cycling? 

Had lovely hol. laid in bed in hotel room as we speak as this is our last night. Looking forward to getting back into my own bed tomortow. I do think i need another hol to recover from this one though. However as dh said we cant afford a sun hol   Anyway ive git weekend away planned with my mum and a spa day dome point in next mth. Also felt little sad last few days wondering if i,ll ever see those two lines and be a mummy.It doesnt help that dss adores his mother and makes me feel ver inadequate even though i know she doesnt deserve to have him the things she lets him do. Like you say vic people have no idea how lucky they are

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, glad you had a lovely holiday  
Don't be sad darling, you WILL get there. All of us on this forum WILL get there  
Xxxx


----------



## jack12

lizard hun, sounds to me like 'old' tx blood, my consultant said it can hang around for months!!! Its so hard not to worry. I would get in contact with your early preg unit tomorrow and hound them for a scan, if only for your peace of mind. If they are decent, they should understand your concerns. Also, get resting, best thing to do if you have cramp pain too, just dont push yourself. sending love as always xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all? been enjoying the weekend? we've had a lovely weekend on the east coast, been glorious weather too (not sure how that happened!). and its our wedding anniversary tomorrow as well.  

Lizard - oh hun I wont tell you not to worry because its impossible but remember everything everyone has already said which is true. old blood/pessaries can cause it and even then look at Jelly - lots of blood but  everything ok. get on the phone tomorrow for a scan, its the only way you willhave your mind put at rest. oh you'd think after everything we'd all been through that fate would cut us a bit of slack and let us have some worry free times! in 8 months time you'll have bubba in your arms and you wont even remember this.  

Jelly - big   emigrating  is a huge thing, you'd be a robot if you didnt  have a little cry!

Em - glad you had a good hol, I was thinking about youas we passed through your home town on the way to the coast. Kids will always love their parents unconditionally, that is until they get olderand they start to understand things a bit more. when DSS is older he might see what his Mum is like, and when that day comes he will have his Dad and DSM there for him  

Vic - hope you had a good weekend with DH, your job does sound stressfull, hope next week is not as bad as this week.

Rome - hope you're enjoying your hols still

Jack - how are you hun? hope things are progressing well and the hospital are looking after you

well I'm off to do my washing  , 

Nicxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All 

Hope you are all well?
Lizard - how are you feeling hun? 

AFMl: well I have been cycling and today on OTD my period arrived    never mind - its one of those things
Sorry I have kept it quiet it was something I needed to do.
I am going into my clinic on Wednesday for a follow upi and looking at immunes although given that I have had one positive IVF ( be it ending in mc) and one negative - is it one of those things or is it immunes? My egg collection is over 15 and fertilisation is over 10 so I am hoping all is OK?

XXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, very sorry Hun


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks I am fine about it and I know that there was nothing more I could have done in this cycle 
We preped since the mc, acupuncture every week, no coffee etc.. so its just one of those things

Period arrived today and will keep you all posted
xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- im very sorry hun   . Really wish it was a bfp. Im having immunes done so feel free to pm me. Thinkinh of you and hope all goes well on wed  

Nic- glad you had a good weekend away  I know your right hun he will realise one day what we do for him and how much we love him but at the moment it feels like nothing is good enough. 

Hope everyone else is well? 

Back to work for me tomorrow   

xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks Robinson, I dont know as yet if they are going for immunes testing, I take it they are as my clinic are big on immunes testing but dont force it on you.

I had a feeling it wasnt working as I had no cyclogest symptons I was getting my usual period spots and headache, it just didnt feel like it was working - hard to explain!!
Hope everyone is having a good weekend
XXXX


----------



## Lizard39

Rome - I'm so sorry hun . Did you do a fresh or frozen cycle & do you have any frosties? 

Em - Bless you my little FF. You WILL see those 2 lines on a HPT & be a mummy & an amazing one at that as your journey to get there like the rest of us has been so difficult.  

Nic- so glad you had a lovely weekend & weather was good for you. Bet your feeling nice and rested  

Vic - Hope you had a lovely weekend with hubby. Bet it was really exciting him coming home as you haven't seen him for a while  

Jelly - How was your weekend, bet it was very hard saying your farewells to friends   . The moving part and saying goodbye will be the hardest part but it will be very exciting once you are there and building a new life for you, DP & Max.  

Jack - how you doing? Hope you are getting stronger & managing to put some wait in now  

Well I went to the bbq yesterday and had a really lovely time. Basically sat on my bottom outside in the fresh air for about 6 hours being waited on   so really was the best thing for me rather than moping about at home in the building site of a house we are living in at mo!   tried Jelly's suggestion of 'rear entry pessaries' and actually not half as much brown spotting today - so maybe that's the trick! Have decided I'm just going to take it easy this week & be positive as nothing I can do will change things. Not going to go the EPU this week as hubby can't make it this week as got training & meetings & I don't want to go alone - plus only had tiny tiny tiny amount of red blood. I will enjoy 'being pregnant, stop worrying' and look forward to our next scan at our clinici on Sat 8 Sept. 

Love to all &   all our dreams come true in 2013 & we are all mummy's.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- im sorry hun. Im   2013 is our year 

Lizard- thanks hun. Im   it we will all be mummies too in 2013 

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG...just seen the David Beckham H&M advert....wow if you need cheering up just watch that!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Rome

so sorry to hear about this, sending big   to you both. one thing that keeps me going is that right at the beginning our consultant told us that we need to see IVF as a campaign, not a battle and that we needed to prepare ourselves for up to 3 cycles to be effective. easier said than done sometimes! I hope your clinic can give you some answers tomorrow, good luck for your appointment

Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks   for the message

I am quite open to the way forward
I am confused as to why it didnt work but I guess that I will never know and I just want answers and if that means going down the immunes testing than that is fine

Hope everyone is fine  

XX


----------



## Lizard39

Not looking good for us   Had a massive amount of dark brown clots at lunchtime and now I'm bleeding red blood. Phoned EPU but earliest they could fit me in is Friday. But phoned clinic & we have an appointment tomorrow at 4pm. I have really bad period pain too. I said to hubby I have never felt so scared or worried in the 5 years we have been together. I am trying to be strong & positive but I'm empty of that at the moment. I have managed to get accupuncture at 5pm to hopefully relax me alittle. Unfortunately I know you amazing ladies will know how I'm feeling.  

Love to all, Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, thinking of you darling   I know it's so scary. I had sooooo much red blood thru my early weeks of pregnancy..... First bleeding I had happened when I went to the loo, doing my business and then wiping, only to discover my hand was full of blood   I actually thought I was peeing on my hand altho I thought I was finished.....remember looking down in the loo, was all just red... Second time, I woke up in the middle of the night in a pool of red blood... 
Not expecting this to help you, but want you to know that sometimes, unfort for some, it just happen, we bleed, and it's a horrible feeling, I know.
Every phone call I had with doctors thru this period, every visit to a&e, all kept saying to me 'threaten mc' 'doesn't look good for you'..... 

The only ppl that actually kept me a little bit calmer was the fertility doctor, kept saying 'these things happen, some ppl just bleed, I'm not worried for you' and my acupuncture guy who couldn't 'feel' any danger inside..

Glad you seeing your acupuncturist later.
I hope with all my heart all is ok and you have a little fighter inside, that is just simply making a fuss! 

Lots of love
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Oh Lizard hun, sending massive massive   and     to you. try to remember all your positivity that you had earlier and gather every little bit of it up to use now my love. I know you had 2 embies at ET but one heartbeat at scan so could it possibly be losing one of the embies like Jelly? I know you have had a scan and seen only one heartbeat but its so early days its easy to miss one so maybe the other embie did take but only for a little bit and this could be what you are losing now?  I know its not much comfort to you right now. plus there's the issue of the cyclogest causing bleeding? what I have learnt on FF is that loads of bleeding can still mean everythings ok.  I am hoping and praying for you hun, I wish I could come round with a massive hug and a box of tissues and have a cuppa . 

Hope acupuncture helps and will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow.

Nicxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lizard, I hope everything is ok, sending lots of  and prayers your way.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Good point Nic, on my first bleed, and my first scan, they didn't know why I was bleeding, at that point, they couldn't see the second sack. Second sack wasn't discovered till weeks later. 

Lizard, know its are to keep positive at times, we all been there, but we are all here to support you, every bit of the way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thank-u ladies - you had me in tears as you really r the most amazing friends whom I really do treasure. Don't know how I could have done this journey so far without you. Xx Off to accupuncture now but will update you afterwards to see what she says xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- im sending you big     and wishing with all my heart I could give you them real. I second what other ladies have said that bleeding does not mean the end. Im   you have a fighter in there. Hope acupuncture helps and you can relax xxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi ladies. So accupuncturist was really happy with my pulse and said it was strong & I should really try not to worry. After hearing that & having a relaxing session (but omg I could feel the needles today) plus cuddles from hubby I do feel a lot calmer & not so anxious but absolutely shattered. Still got red blood, but   hard little beanie is a fighter. I really can't thank you ladies enough for you kind words & support   

Love to all Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Lizard, i am praying hard hun that your little bean is a fighter and will hang on in there. I know exactly how u are feeling and its the scariest feeling. Sending u massive cuddles and praying for you. Stay strong xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

sending you lots of   and    Lizard and please stay positive and strong 
XXXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thinking of you today, Lizard          

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Thank you Sue  

Feeling a lot better this morning. I had really bad tummy pains last night about 10pm for about 10 mins & lots of red blood. But managed to sleep through all night til 5am & not too much blood on towel at all this morning. I'm not feeling negative but both hubby and I said we are prepared for the worst but   I'm one of the unlucky ones that bleeds through pregnancy. Hubby will be home about 2:45 then it's a 60 min drive to the clinic for our 4pm scan.  

I'll let you know how we get on later. 

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you Lizard  
Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Lizard - thinking of you and   all ok with your baby
Keep strong and positive     

XXX


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- thinking of you this afternoon and sending lots of      and     for you and DH xxxxxxx


----------



## jack12

thinking of you lizard and know we are all right there with you holding your hand. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi ladies - I'm afraid the worst has been confirmed   and I have miscarried. I thought that was going to be the case because of the pain I was in last night & the amount of red blood & clots. Had a few tears at the clinic but said to hubby I actually feel relieved that I know 100%. So looking forward to going to Devon next week - exactly what hubby & I need right now. Thank you so much for all your support.

Lots of love  Lizard xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Lizard, my heart goes out to you.  I am so sorry to hear your news. 

Sending you and DH lots of love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Shoegirl10

I am so sorry for your loss Lizard
Have a restful time in Devon with your husband
Please be kind to yourself 
Thinking of you   
xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Lizard I'm so sorry my love, we're all here for you at this horrible time. I was hoping and praying this wouldnt happen, you dont deserve it, none of us do. Look after yourself and do what you need to do to get through these awful times. sending you and DH enormous  , wish i could be there to give you a cuddle in person

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, just can't believe it... So awful   really didn't think this would happen. Sending you loads of hugs   so so as for you xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Im in total disbelief  Its so unfair. Why do these things happen to those who just dont deserve it. Im sending you big virtual      and hope you have a good time in Devon and it helps you and dh start to heal . Were all here for you hun xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Lizard i am in shock, i am so so sorry that u and dh have to go through this it is so unfair and u do not deserve it. I wish there was something i could say that would make it easier but take the time to grieve hun, enjoy your hol with dh and enjoy each other because after all this heartache u will always have each other and will find strength from that, i know i have. Massive   hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thank-you ladies for all your messages.

Today has been a very strange day - I went into the office and have been in denial all day. Ended up working til 7:15pm as hubby wasn't going to be home til 8:00pm and I couldn't face going home - home is where I love, where I feel save & secure, and where I relax and I knew I just couldn't face being at home  . I went to the gym on the way home to use the shower (building work means we lost the shower yesterday for afew days ) and when I was in the shower i felt awful & a real horrible person as I was just thinking 'how could I have wanted this baby so much yet now I want all traces of it out of my body' - I wanted to scratch all the blood out of me, I hated seeing my big boobs and no matter how much scrubby I just didn't feel clean. As soon as I was home I just cried and cried when hubby cuddled me. Only now do I really understand and feel the pain you have felt Nic, Vic & Rome. We are going away tomorrow lunchtime til Sunday to stay with family which will be good and just back for one night before going to Devon for next week. I think being away from home is good for me at the moment.

Love to you all. I'm sorry for no personals, but you are all never far from my thoughts. 

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Honey that was the hardest thing for me, having the constant reminders, sore big boobs and veins and tired, i was desperAte for it all to just go away and be normal again. You will have good and bad times. I felt guilty for smiling, or laughing and couldnt understand my feelings, i promisr tho it gets easier to cope with as each day passes but dont be hard on yourself. Do what your body and mind tells you to do. I couldnt face my family for over 2 weeks, refused to see or speak to any of them except my mum. We are all different tho and cope differently, u must just take it a step at a time.


Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard, I felt the same too. I just kept thinking that I had a dead baby inside me and wanted it to be over. thats why I wanted the ERPC so that it would finally be over. I think when your head accepts that it is a mc then you just want it to be over and done with as there's nothing you can do at that point. I still now have just pushed it out of my mind, i see on FF that people do things in rememberance, which is lovely but not something I can do/cope with, I think I have boxed it up and put it in a far, far corner of my mind.  I couldnt talk to some of my closest friends for about 2 weeks, it was just far too painful and exhausting. its so hard to think that life will ever be normal or you will get over it but I promise that in time you will feel better. just do what you need to do to get through the days. I was surprised with how much better I felt in a short space of time. I wish I could take all your hurt and make it go away and i wish that none of us have had to endure all these horrible things we have to do to TTC. 

sedning you massive  

Nicxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard-    I've been thinking of you constantly hun over last few days. Im so sad for you but I know you will heal with time and were all here to support you through this time. I have been through the pain you feel and wish so much I could take it away but as the other ladies say it does get better and you learn to live with it. I hope you can enjoy your time away from home.

 as I think we all needs it 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. I have my sisters baby shower tomorrow which im looking forward to. I went out for dinner with her last night and we had a heart to heart and sorted a few things out about the father of her baby (long story). Was good as we are very close and I am now looking forward to meeting my nephew in the next ten wks  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, thinking of you   

I feel so sorry for you ladies having to go thru what you have. Makes me ever so sad. Life can be so cruel and it really isn't fair. You are all such amazing ladies. I can only imaging what goes through your heads, how awful it must be, how it makes you feel. It makes me feel so lucky in a way, for where I am now, but not a day goes past where I wished I could make it better for every one of you. How you all deserve so much better. How i wish i could change the outcome for you all. Makes me so tearful. Wish there was something I could do. Wish I could make it easier. This journey is so hard at times.  

I know in my heart that we will all get there together in the end. Not always easy to be strong, and we don't have too, we just need to have faith. Don't give up girls. You are all so so close to your dreams. 
So hard seeing what you all going through. Love you all xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- aww hun dont be sad   . Your right we will all get there in the end im sure. Hope your ok and looking forward to the big move xxx

Hope everyone else is well and had a good weekend?

My sisters baby shower was great and she loved it. Was a long day though as was at venue from 12.30 til 8 at night. Then been busy today as always. Got to go for blood tests tomorrow for repeat heps and hiv as there out of date, grrr. Dont understand why there out of date after a year as nothings changed im not going to have suddenly contracted them. Sorry for little moan it just annoys me as if I havnt had enough needles stuck in me. At least dont have to pay for them as at gps   Then should be getting immune bloods done soon  

Lizard- Hope your holding up ok and ive been thinking of you all weekend my lovely FF friend   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya Em, glad you had a good time  
Know how annoying those blooming tests are, I agree with you. I had to have those tests repeated for the Australian visa. Although current tests with doctor was valid (within a year) they would only accept tests from certain places...aarrgghhhh...and of course meant those places charged over £200 for it too! 
I mean a test is a test, going to be the same outcome right!  

Anyway... Hope everyone has had a nice weekend.


----------



## Lizard39

Hi ladies  

Em - wow that was a long baby shower. I'm so pleased you had a lovely time   & I'm sure your sister really loved you for doing it.

Jelly - your post was so lovely and sweet. I know you fully understand all or our pain  whereas some of our 'real friends' are supportive but don't have a clue! OMG...it's September! You really must be on countdown now? When do you head off for your new adventure?

Vic - How are you? did you get to see your hubby at the weekend again? 

Nic - exciting month for you too...I've forgotten where you are going on holiday but rememberit was somewhere nice & hot!

Rome - how are you going? I'm really sorry the last week was alittle 'blur' and I can't remember when your follow-up appointment is/was   Hope you are coping ok.

Hello Sue - hope you had a lovely weekend  

AFM - each day at a time & lots of mixed emotions swimming about in my head . Hubby as always is absolutely amazing and he really is my rock. I know he is hurting too, but he says his pain is seeing me so upset & he can't do anything about it. The love I have for him is so deep that I know we will get through this and if we end up as a team of 'two' not three we will still survive and be together. Was so glad to be away at the weekend though as took my mind of stuff. Got home this afternoon & then we are going to Devon tomorrow til Friday so might not be online that much. 

Love to all. Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard,have a lovely week away darling. I'm going to Devon on Friday-Sunday to see some friends and a quick visit to the spa place I mentioned. 

17 days till I leave UK to head to Sweden followed by Oz  

Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- It was a long one but we had lunch inbetween and drinks. My mum went abit overboard with the games. I had three planned and she added another four . Hope you have a lovely week and can relax with DH 

Jelly- WOWEE only 17days!! Thats scary. At least you can stay in touch with us all 

Hope everyone else had a good weekend 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies

Em, sounds like you had a lovely baby shower.  How have your tests gone?

Lizard, how are you hun? Sounds like your husband is a rock which is what is needed at a time like this.  I think it is so much harder for the man because although they feel the loss, we have to go through it physically as well as mentally.  It is soo hard but as long as you are supporting each other you will get through it.  When you want to cry, make sure you do.  It took me a few days, but when i finally did DH was like "thank god for that!!!".  I flipped out, but then felt so much better for doing so.    Enjoy your week in Devon, i am sure you will have a lovely time.

Jelly - OMG can't believe it is that close now to your big move. Bet you are getting excited now.  

Nic - how are you hun? 

Rome, how are you too?

xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Lizard - how are you? there is no right or wrong to how you are after a mc    For me going back to work was the best thing as my dept were and still are fantastic and my family and friends were great.
We here on FF are here for you

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok  

AFM- today I went in for my immunes testing (Natural Killer Cells and Cykotine) and now have to wait just 10 days for the results - on the one hand I hope all is Ok but on the other hand I hope they find something so I know why I had a mc and a BFN - at least I can get the correct medication before trying again 

Enjoy the weather ladies  

XX


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

vic- hey hun, hows you? Havnt had immunes yet going on wed. Repeat bloods were fine this morning

Rome- thats great news  wish my clinic were as quick with the results as yours. can take upto 5wks. I emailed to double check and they said def be 5wks. Hope alls good with results 

Nic- hope your well? 

Nothing much to report immunes wed so more needles 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

busy weekend for me and then PC not working so here I am now. Hope we are all ok and sending big hugs to us all. phew think we need some PMA on our little thread at the moment, not sure where to find it tho!

Lizard - big   , glad the weekend with family helped. one step at a time my love. we are all here whenever you need us.

Em - I too have to have bloods done AGAIN. although they were within a year, which is fine, there is a new Hep B test so gotta have that done even though previous Hep B test is less than a year old. plus I've also been vaccinated against Hep B due to my job! oh well as long as they're free thats the main thing. glad you enjoyed the baby shower and sounds like you are making up with sis which is good.

Rome, good luck with your immune tests, I know what you mean, I almost want to find something 'wrong' because at least that means you can try and do something about it . its the not knowing I struggle to cope with.

Vic - hows you hun, is Mum still with you or can you and DH enjoy your weekends uninterrupted he he?? hope you're getting there hun

Jelly - wow 17 days cant believe it. as soon as you get there you'd better unpack your laptop first thing and reconnect with us!!! try not to make us all feel jealous when you tell us how warm it is!

Jack - how are you hun?

AFM well what a weekend. Me & DH had a row. we dont ever row so this was really significant. it started because we have our consultant appt tomorrow. I've been trying to talk to him about it for a while but all he will say is he not ready to start IVF again but wont discuss it. anyway it all came to a head. after the initial tears we had a talk and I think we both shared things we havent told the other for fear of upsetting them. one being that I turned into a bit of a monster during IVF - oh dear I thought I coped ok but DH was protecting me by not telling me how bad i was. I didnt realise what effect it had had on him, he is such a placid man he just rolled with it. we both feel better for having the discussion and it completely cleared the air  but it was frightening to me - me and DH are so in love and in harmony that I never thought anything could strain our marriage to this point. we have agreed that we want to wait till the new year before IVF nr 2, just hoping the consultant will agree as its an NHS cycle.  

night night all, off to bed, feel cream crackered

nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- Hey hun. sorry you and Dh had an argument  but it is good to clear the air. Me and DH had one after last bfn and it really helped as I think we do hide our feelings and thoughts away sometimes as not to hurt our other halfs. I agree we do need some PMA back in piles  Im also immune to hep B for my job but if its free im not so bothered. I wish id known the gp could do them last year when we started as we paid at our clinic for them and they use the same labs . Im glad me and my sis have cleared the air as id hate for anything to get in the way of our relationship. Good luck with consultation and I hope consultant will let you wait til your both ready   xxx

Heres some                   to get us started


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

It is difficult when there are bottled up feelings and I very typical of my country so I like to say things as they are and also like to say how I am feeling to my husband!
This IVF journey is a very stressfull and emotional one!

I am hoping you are all well

Lizard how are you?
AFM: I feel like having those immune tests done is a positive step forward and I feel more positive about the next IVF treatment be it this side of Christmas or after

XXXX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

well all in all a very positive meeting with the consultant. he agreed to recurrent miscarriage tests without a murmur (thought we'd have to fight for them). he agreed that basically its up to us when we are ready for our NHS IVF go - a big weight off DH's mind. I mentioned immunes but he was a bit non-commital. the other thing I wanted to look at was whether my right tube is blocked/hydrosalpinx because when I had my HSG dye didnt go through the right although as I fainted, it might be that he had to abandon the procedure halfway through so he couldnt say for sure. but the only way to look at that is a lap and dye which understandibly he doesnt want me to go through if I dont have to, although he did say I could have one if I wanted, to put my mind at rest. not sure what to do there as the reason he didnt do one in the first place is because i've had major abdo surgery in the past and he didnt want to risk more surgery. anyway got an appt in 4 weeks with him to get preliminary test results so will know more then. so off we trot to have our blood tests and they had to fill 10 tubes just for me!!! feeling a bit shrunken now, need copious amounts of tea to balance my levels out.

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, glad appointment went well   new year will be here before you know it   

Rome, glad you feeling more positive, bring it on   you thinkingof might cycle before new year then?

Em, hello darling, hope you well  

Xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey ladies,

Nic sounds like a very     appointment.  Wowsers though 10 vials of blood, i think i would pass out!! Hope you and DH okay now though, i think sometimes it does us good to get things out in the open and understand hows the other is feeling.  Yep, mum still with me, me and DH have been having an interesting time    !!! He is back this weekend but sadly my grandma died at the end of last week so it is for her funeral and to spend time with dad and family.

AFM been for my repeat smear this morning,   , but when i got there my doctor stood up and had a very large baby bump, which took me by surprise.  Don't know why but just wasn't expecting that at all.  Anyway, she is the doctor that rang me after the miscarriage to talk about how i was etc.  She then asked how i was and that she understands first hand about how difficult all this is.  I said i remembered that her sister had had IVF and now had twins.  Anyways, she said not only her sister but also she had IVF for this baby and also had IVF last year but sadly m/c.  So she was basically saying look it does work!  I have to say i felt really good when i left surgery because it gave me the courage to go on and want try again.  Although I am definitely waiting until the New Year, need to have chill time and just enjoy things for a change!!

Hope everyone else is ok??

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, aaahhhhh   it does work   
Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hey Vic, so sorry to hear about your grandma. My grandad is 88 and because he's been there all my 38 years I just kind of expect him to be there forever? so even if they've had a good 'innings', its still very upsetting. 

I think we do all need to remind ourselves that IVF can and does work. For me, I need to remind myself of this to stay positive and have faith in this crazy journey. so for this reason I decided a long time ago not to join 2ww threads, or negative cycle threads. I also see posts along the lines of 'had a mmc at 9w' and at the moment I'm not strong enough to offer support to those people, although I really hope I am one day as people offered it to me when I was posting the same thing. 

big hugs to us all

nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, sorry to hear about your grandma   xxx

Nic, you do what works for you hun, you will know when you are ready,when the time is right. 
Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Like you Vics I am not cycling before New Year! Sorry to hear about your grandma  
I think 2 IVFs and a miscarriage and BFN is enough for 2012  

I am going to spend the next few months relaxing - enjoying myself and saving up for my next round - depending on what my immunes results bring

Hope everyone is well
    

XX


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Nic- So pleased your appointment went well  and sounds really   . So good there gona do blood tests. When you having them done? I think ive got to have about ten tubes too  Is it red meet you need to help new blood develop? 

Jelly- hey hun, im good thanks  Keeping busy with work and social life 

Vic- Sorry to hear about your grandma  thats a lovely story and it really does give you hope and courage to try again   Heres to the next few mths chilling 

Rome- Hows you? Chilling for you too 

Lizard- thinking of you hun  

Well sounds like were all feeling more       . Looking forward to the positivity metre rising some more for us ladies and 2013 filled with bfps  

xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hey ladies, long time no speak!

Just having a catch up of posts as not been on here for aaaaaaaaaaaages.  So sorry the roller coaster continues for you...if its any consolation being pregnant brings a whole load more worries and emotion. On the home straight now but won't believe its all real until the little one is in my arms!

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Mrs m, funny, I was thinking about you the other day   glad you well. Not long for you now. 
X


----------



## Mrs M2011

Ah, bless you Jelly ;-)

5 or 6 weeks left now.....eeeeeek!

Im still working, hoping to make it to end of the month.

How's your move coming on, everything ready? Exciting times ahead for you x


----------



## Jelly.B

Wow!! Very exciting  

All going really well my end.... A little too well so scared something going to mess things up soon  

Hope all you lovely ladies had a nice day xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

MrsM- So lovely to hearfrom you and glad to hear your nearly there  Good luck for the new arrival and hope all goes well xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

mrsM - glad to see you back, so pleased everything going well, make sure you keep us updated, I like to hear happy news, keeps me positive  

forgot t tell you all we had a viewing on the house this weekend - he seems really keen but not in a financial position to put any offers in for 6-8 weeks due to new job so fingers crossed

and i have thrown my practical head out of the window and now fallen in love with a house we've viewed, oh no what if it sells before we get an offer? arrrrgggghhhh 

Love to us all

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

LADIES, FORUM GONE VERY QUIET!    how is everyone Hugs and cuddles to all  

Nic, ohh interesting, got all my toes and fingers crossed for weekend viewing. 
What's the house you seen like? Bet it's fab! 

I'm away all weekend, heading to Devon to see some friends for last time   but got a lovely spa treatment to look forward too at Dovey Castle   while guys play golf. 

Hope you all have a good weekend, enjoy the sun  
Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- im very excited for you about your house find   Hope all goes well this weekend

Jelly- your weekend sounds fab. Love spa days   Im organising one for me and a friend very soon. Have fab time

Hope everyone else is well? 

xxxx

sending heaps of


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hello - is there anybody there?

Hi ladies

just calling in to say hope everyone is having a good weekend and thinking of us all. I'm finishing work early to have a fake tan as we have a friends 40th charity ball tomorrow. DH has got a DJ, I do love a man in a dinner suit, they look like James Bond! works been very busy this week so i deserve and early finish. also got family up this weekend so meeting up there too

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope we've all had a lovely weekend. What fab weather 

I've had a lovely girly weekend away with my mum with lots of wonderful meals and shopping. Then arrived home today and went out for work colleagues afternoon tea party in the countryside. Ate little square sandwhiches, cake and drank pimms. Roll on next weekend as me and dh are going to stay with friends in London 

Nothing esle to report. 

Sending lots of            

xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  

Hope you all had a very nice weekend   I spent mine in Devon with friends. Had a great time and spa treatments sat was lush  

Busy week ahead. Furniture going Thursday/Friday so week spent sorting things out to then be left with a mattress and tv to live with for a week before we go lol. Have to sort out a suitcase of clothes/shoes to live with for next 2months before everything shows up at other end. Busy busy....

Hope everyone is well. Big hugs to all  
Xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi everyone, it feels like ages since i have been here! 

Wowsers, everyone is soo busy at the moment. Jelly, can't believe how quick everything is happening for you, it'll be like camping in your own home   

Sounds like you have had a lovely weekend Em, i lurve pimms!!!!

Hope you had a good do Nic!  Hmmm there is defo something about a man in a dinner suit   

Lizard, how are you doing hun   

Well, everything has hit me now.  It has been a hellish few weeks. As you know my grandma died nearly two weeks ago and it was her funeral on friday. It was awful, i never thought i would be so upset but we were very close and her grandchildren meant everything to her. There are four of us plus stepgrandchildren. But us 4 were her everything and god did it hit me bad. My brother came back from New Zealand on thursday and he has been really upset which was awful to see because he means so much to me that it broke my heart.  Then my mum moved out yesterday and i thought i would be glad but last night i was sat in an empty house, DH has gone back away, mum has gone and my bro is staying with her and everything just hit home how traumatic the last few weeks/months have been for me and DH. 

I feel really rough today, and DH thinks i am run down.  Seriously need a big fat hol in the sunshine but skinto cos need to save up for a for a new car   

Sorry about the rant but i feel hellish at the mo   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh vic   just want to give you a massive cuddle  
You have had it tough last few weeks sweetie, get it all out   sometimes when you alone it does really hit home. Remember we are always here ok, through good and bad times  
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

justa  quickie from me - got another viewing tomorrow so got to tidy the house - this is getting tedious! (the cleaning that is, not the house selling). also got DH's auntie for dinner this week, getting really nervous as she drinks far too much and cant hold her alcohol, and since her husband died earlier this year its even worse. yesterday we were in the garden at MIL and she fell off a sun lounger and cracked her head. not good for a 76 years old... 

Vic - its no wonder that all this is getting to you, a funeral is so hard at the best of times, never mind after what you have been through. just accept these feelings a completely natural and to be expected, they will pass my love. sending big  big .

Jelly - he he sounds like student living, you will be eating tins of beans as well!

Em -  you life is still busy, I love afternoon tea, fab weekend for it. have a great time in London, me and DH keep saying we will go but never actually getting rounhd to it.

Lizard - hope your hol helped you relax. been thinking about you all week. sending big hugs my love 

right got to go and clean........  
Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all

Vic- Sending you big hugs     . Don't apologise to us hun we support each other good and bad always

Nic- Thanks hun. Yes still very busy. Now I don't envy you having to clean on a Monday, How are the viewings going? 

Lizard- thinking of you lots 

Jelly- its all go go go for you hun. Cannot believe your moving soon. Feeling a little sad in some ways  but I know you'll still be here with us


Don't think I said but me and dh have booked a holiday in the sun  Dhs idea which is very suprising as hes such a money worrier but wants us to have something to look forward to instead of all our focus being on IVF. So we have a week booked in the Canaries in the Feb half term which is right at the beginning of feb this year and i'll be there for my bday 

sending lots of love to all

xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Ladies
Hope you are well
Sorry for "me"post but just thought I would up date you that I got the results from the immunes testing. I have slightly elevated NK cells so along with the normal set of drugs I will be taking intralipids, clexane and pregnasolone to bring down my NK cells

I am glad they have found something as I have beenleft wondering with 4 embryos (2 each time) have not implanted - well one did but miscarried  

My husband is desperate to start again but I just want to wait a few more months and get my life back

Hope all is well with everyone
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- big    and im sorry they came back raised but at least you know now and know for next time. I dont blame you for wanting a break hun. It does the world of good. Still waiting for my results   xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Rome - dont apologise for a 'me' post, thats what this thread is for, to give us all support when we need it. I'm sorry to hear about your immune tests, it must be awful to know there is something stopping you TTC but equally the good news is that they can do something about it and at least now you know what you need to do to tackle it? I'm assuming that as your NK levels are 'slightly' raised, that too means that its solveable? at least you have a positive way forward. it doesnt take away the heartache you have suffered already but it does mean you can move forward.  

I think you both have to be ready for TX, to be honest I just want to go now and get it all over and doe with but DH is not ready. take what time you need to get your head, heart and body ready for the next and hopefully last TX.

Em - brill news about your hol, its great to have something to lookforward to. we are hoping to go away in Oct but nothing booked yet, long story! need a hol.

house viewing went well last night, they seemed to really like it but you never know if they're being polite. we are off to view a couple more ourselves this weekend. Its strange wonedring if we have already seen the house we are going to live in for the rest of our lives!

Love to us all
Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies,

Sorry just a quick one from me,so much to do, but thinking of you all  

Nic,great re moving. Fingers crossed eh  
Em, ohhh hols! LOVE IT  
Rome, sorry about TPET but great tht you know what might need to be done going forward. Big hugs to you  
Vic, how are you my love?? Thinking of you  
Lizard, hope you ok darling  

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Rome really sorry hun about your immunes but at least that may give you an answer to what has been going wrong, and hopefully with the right treatment now you will soon be holding your baby in your arms hun    Dont ever feel bad about the "me" posts, as we all say it is what we are here for and sometimes it is just good to get it out and rant.  It certainly helps me.

Nic, oooo exciting, i hated selling our house having to keep up with cleaning and tidy etc, but fingers crossed you will soon have your buyer!!!

Hey everyone else, at work so only quickly nipping on!! 

Love to you xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Not sure what happened with spelling and iPad there!! 
TPET Meant to be 'tests'! 
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ha ha I thought it was some sort of immune test I hasnt heard of!! Jelly been thinking soo you will be posting in the middle of the night (here in the UK) so we will have a satellite delay! ooh Jelly I'm hoping it all goes really well for you, you will have lots to tell us. have you been researching hospitals? he he Max will have an aussie passport (does he get a swedish one too??). xx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all you lovely ladies

Rome- hope your ok hun 

Lizard- thinking of you hun and hoping your getting through this difficult time  

Nic- Ha ha I thought the same about Jellys abbrev  ANy offers on the house yet? 

Vic- hey hun, nice to see you back  How you doing?

Jelly- Whens move date? Searching for hotels at mo for hol  Flights all booked last week. Think ive found nice one now

Busy at work at the mo as have a newly qualified started and showing her the ropes so to speak. Also really need to get packed for London this weekend  

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies   Long time no speak 

Im finally back online, took me longer than planned but i got here in the end lol.

Apologies but i havent read back through all the posts theres so many of them !!]

I hope everyone is doing ok

Big hugs  

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hey Becky, great to have you back, we missed you! not long now, when are you due? glad everythings going well xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi ladies  

Thanks for all your lovely thought. I haven't been online for about 10 days and dare I say I feel better for it - haven't thought about anything IFV, tx or baby related and has done me the world of good. But I have missed you all. As you all said - time is a healer and I definitely feeling so much better than I did two weeks ago. I'm back in the gym, back project managing the house renovation, back having afew drinks with hubby, not taking any vitamins and we have even been enjoying some 'loving'! Not sure what the future holds and don't know if we will do another cycle of IFV, but in the meantime hubby & I are enjoying time together. Before the start of our last cycle, I remember saying I did see our future as a team of 'two' - I can hand on my heart say that doesn't scare me but I know I have a long way to go to truely accept that. 

I shall read back and catch up with everyone soon. But sending you all a lot of love & hugs.

Lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey Lizard i am really glad you are feeling more like yourself, its these small things like being able to have a drink and exercise which makes you realise how much things have to change for treatment.  I am doing the same as you at mo, back running, been out for a few meals and drinks, and not taking anything!!! As long as you and DH are okay then that is all that matters, I think me and DH are a lot stronger and closer now after all the heartache.  Did you have a good hol?  Big   

Becky - good to see you back, not long now hun!!  Scared yet??!!!

Em have a fab weekend in London, i am well jell!!  

Rome, Nic, how are you?

Jelly - OOOO not long now!!!!   Hee hee i love that!!

AFM, me and DH have decided to splurge on a brand new car!!! For years now we have had runarounds and nothing fancy, and we have decided we are both nearly 33, we both work full time and bledy hard, and we are sick of putting things off just in case.  So instead of a hol, well we are going caravanning, but we are going to get a nice, shiny new car.  Well excited i have never had a new car before!!!!   

Hope you all have a lovely weekend   xx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Lizard- lovely to see you back and to hear your feeling abit more normal and getting back into life . Hows the renovation going?

Vic- Wow new car, bet you cannot wait. What you getting? Any ideas?

Jelly, Rome and Nic - hows you? 

Becky- Are you still online 

AFM- had a lovely weekend in London  Went on bike tour, cocktails in covent garden and a trip to richmond. Was lovely but very tired tonight. We are back at the clinic for our immune results on the 3rd of Oct. If im honest I don't know what to expect but only time will tell

Love and hugs to all

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Em, sounds like you had a fab weekend! will be thinking of you on the 3rd!  

Sorry I haven't been online, move and plans just been a bit hectic! All furniture gone now, still a few things to sort till we head to Sweden on Thursday. In Sweden for 10days, heading to Oz on the 1st  

All feeling very very real now! 

Will still be online girlies   might just be a bit quiet first week in Oz as with mans parents in Adelaide before heading to Perth, our new home....eeekkkk.... Lol 

Vic, new car!!! You lucky girl   sounds really good sweetie 

Lizard, thinking of you petal    sounds like you enjoying life at mo, such good thing, and lovely to hear  

Nic, how are you darling??   any more house news?? Don't forget to send me updates  
Think little man can get a Swedish passport yes   after all, he will be all Swedish to me. I'm only going to talk Swedish to him, think its so good for a child to have a second language from start  

Rome, thinking of you   how are you? Take all the time you need, time is a healer.

Becky, hello Hun, not long now for you!! Such amazing times ahead.  

Enough from me lol... Night night
Xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- Good luck for move hun  Hope all goes well and you have lovely time on your travels before settling in Oz xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi all

busy weekend as it was my birthday on monday and DH and i decided to have an impromptu night away in the lakes. then had loads of house viewings so the tidying continues. DH in his wisdom has booked a viewing for friday at 5.30pm  so go to clean the house tonight as I'm working late tommorrow night. phew!

Jelly - huge good luck for the moves. its times like this when i'm glad we are virtual friends as nothing will change!!

Vic - wow new car, its exciting. I know what you mean, you have to just enjoy life rather than put things off 'in case'. thats why we are moving. at least we can have ONE thing we want in life even if it is only bricks and mortar.

Lizard -how are you hun. must admt myself that there are times when I dont think being on FF is good for me and if it wasnt for our little thread I would make myself stay away. hope you are feeling a little bit better every day xx

Em - weekend sounds fab, very jealous. 

Becky - how are you hun, any movement?

Rome - hows things have you gone back to work yet?

AFM well a funny old couple of weeks. I dont know why but this month I just had a really strange feeling that I was pregnant. I didnt say anything on here for fear of being wrong (as has been proved). I dont know why but I just 'knew' I was pregnant. anyway i'm not cos AF turned up on saturday, 2 days late. so maybe I was and it was vvv early mc or maybe I was completely wrong and AF was just late. I have no idea why I felt like this, I've never had this feeling before, even when i was actually pregnant. v strange. oh well 

Lots of love to us all

Nicxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening All,

Hope everyone is well
Jelly hope you move goes OK
Lizard thinking of you  

All good here - Knickerboker - yes have gone back to work and work has a habit of making time fly really fast- cant believe only 5 weeks left for half term crazy  
My husband rang up the clinic yesterday regarding the immunes and I will be on intralipids, clexanem prednisolone and aspirin along with all the IVF drugs on my next cycle
Depending on how my period behaves we could be looking at either a Nov/Dec cycle of Jan/Feb

I dont really know how I feel about the whole thing - having this IVF break has been great as not have had anything to think about but I have been taking supplements, going to acupuncture and keepiing healthy but also allowing myself a few glasses of wine here and there  

One thing I have learnt is that it doesnt matter how prepared, relaxed, healthy I was in the end my NK cells took hold and I am glad that I had those immunes and I am hoping that something positive will come out of my new treatment!

 to all of you XXXXXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome and nic, thinking of you both  
Nic, late happy birthday wishes coming your way  
Lizard,hope you well sweetie  
Vic, can't wait to see your new car pic!!  
Em, how are you Hun! Sending you lots of cuddles  

Morning ladies  
TODAY IS THE DAY! 
Flying to Sweden today   This is it!!!! Can't believe that in a few weeks time I will be walking on a beach in Oz, my new home! Felt so sick last night, everything has happened so quickly last few days...... But today I'm all smiles   looking forward boarding our flight to Oz on the 1st oct   in business class tut tut   exciting!  
Will be a bit quiet next few weeks,but will log in and check on you all when I can  

Had an email from Oz re cat, and she is all well, and apparently everyone loves her, thinks she's gorgeous   she's a tortoiseshell cat so sure she will give them enough troubles hehe. 

You girls are the best, love you all

Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Jelly!!!!

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly

LYKA TILL and säker resa!!!!   

(apologies if Google translate has turned it into a swear word!!)

Nicxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

With my mod hat on I had to check it, Nic - no swear words!!! 

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Good luck hun. Hope to hear from you soon   xxx


----------



## vicstar

Bon voyage jelly    hope u have good flights and wishing u all the luck in the world!!!!xxxxx

Hey everyone else, god what a crazy few days, car bought eeek, was only looking at brochures but ended up buying!!!!!! Never ever send dh out on there to get info!!!

Em, how did the tests go hun??x


Happy belated birthday nic, hope u had a good day!!   hows the house selling going??


Rome how u doing hun?x


And lizard, how are you


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- Yeah for new car  What did you get? Tests went fine thanks. Had them done few weeks ago just waiting for results. They had to take about 11 viles of blood so left me feeling abit sick but at least its done and will give me and dh a piece of mind for next cycle. How you doing hun?

Nic, Lizard and Rome- How you doing?

Glad its Friday this week seems to have gone by in a flash as been so busy at work. Hope the weather gets better

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Em fingers crossed for the results   will it be long? Im sorry i must have missed when u had the tests   head is all over at the mo! we got a kia, picking it up next week cos it needs to be registered!! I am super excited!!


Hope all u ladies are having a good weekend??


Trying to decide whether to have xfactor on or film


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- thanks hun. Going back on 3rd for results   its good news in some ways. Ooo a kia, what colour? I watched xfactor- bit rubbish. Have you been back to clinic? 

Hope everyones enjoying there weekend. We,ve been to west yorkshire wildlife park today. Well worth a visit  

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies, been a bit manic, how are we all? hope you all had a good weekend. Mine was busy as its DHs birthday tomorrow and MIL today so had the folks round for sunday lunch - was baking a cake at 7.30am in sunday, what a domestic goddess I am!! on saturday I went shopping to spend some birthday money  always a great occupation. unfortunately it was heaving, think the students have come back and having seen the massive queues for the changing rooms, decided to shop for clothes another day but bought perfume, gloves and jewelery so not all lost!

Em - I've been researching miscarriage tests and basically they are almost level 1 immune tests (good old Agate comes up trumps). I've only found out recently there is a WY wildlife park (I live there!!), we may go as you are not the first person who says its good.

Rome, glad work is taking your mind off things. I think you should take some positivity from the immune tests, I know its upsetting to find something 'wrong' but on your next cycle you will be combatting the NK cells so have a much better chance of sucess.    for next time, hope you enjoy the time 'off' you have before then

Vic - ooh new car, how exciting! there's nothing like the smell of a brand new car. they give really good warranties too, is it 7 years?  has hubby come back home yet, not sure when his 8 weeks are up?

Lizard - how are you my love? hope you are taking some time to relax and have some 'me' time. its nice to step off the rollercoaster for a while, isnt it? 

Jelly - think you're still in Sweden, hope the folks are not driving you too mad! cant wait till you're all settled and you can fill us in on whats been happening.

Becky - how are you?

Jack - are you still reading, how are you hun?

well I WAS just about to tell you that I think we have sold our house but have just had a call to say that they are not putting in an offer. we had a couple do a second viewing on friday, they told us how much the loved it, how they had 2 other properties but they didnt like them as much as ours, how much they had been mortgage approved for, all sorts of stuff that I wouldnt have said, but anyway. so we were quite confident they were going to put an offer in, whether it would be what we wanted was another story. They have come back and said the bedroms are too small - we have a massive attic bedroom, a double bedroom and a single bedroom. the other houses they have looked at (we know cos they told us which ones) both have 2 bedrooms! so we think they have just made an excuse. very odd, would have preferred  it if they had just said it wasnt for them. we are going to book a hol now, we havent for 2 reasons, we were waiting cos DH will have no more leave left till jan and this couple were talking about wating to move before dec as thats when their mortgage rate ran out and also because we have been in dispute with a bed company. we bought a memory foam bed and the matress is basically faulty. it took DH 3 weeks of persistently ringing the company to get it sorted but today  we got a new mattress delivered so tonight I'm looking forward to a good nights sleep. so now we dont have to buy a new bed we can afford a hol. yippee!!

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all

Nic- wow sounds like you've been busy. You'll be giving me a run for my money  Now that is domestic dedication baking at 7.30am  Yeah all level ones are related to finding out why your body rejects the embryo. Are you considering having them all done? Didn't your consultant say you could have them all? Yeah its well worth a visit WYP

Hope everyone else is well. Thinking of you all always and sending lots of love 

AFM- had a rubbish nights sleep last night. It suddenly dawned on me I'll be getting the results back from my immunes and karotype next week and im PETRIFIED  I'm actually panicking and asking myself have I done the right thing getting them done. My heads a mash. Its the karotype im the most scared of as if there is a chromosome defect then it will be donor eggs for us. 

xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Robs - your results will be fine -please dont worry. Sometimes it is good that they find something so you can move forward in your next treatment

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well
XXXX


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- thanks hun  8days and counting  xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Em

in a wierd sort of way I will be relieved if there is something wrong. at least then we know what we have to deal with  and whether there is a way round it. our IF is 'unexplained' which basically means there IS something wrong (otherwise we would have a bundle of joy by now) but we dont yet know (or medical science doesnt yet know) what it is. if there's something wrong which means that we will never have a successfull pregnancy, I'd rather know now, than in 2,3,4, IVF's time. does this make sense? I'm definately the sort of person who needs to know, even if the answer is the worst news I can cope with that much better than not knowing. I'm certain the chromosome defect is highly unlikely to be the case for you Em,  but if it was the case, then isnt it better to know now than going through the heartache of endless failed TX, cos the outcome is still the same? I'm trying to say this is a positive way, not sure I'm coming accross that way Em, I mean it with the best of intentions 

I asked about immunes but the consultant said that we would see what m/c tests said first, he didnt seem keen. going to quiz him more but ultimately, for me (and this is a very personal choice), i'm not sure how far down the road I want to go, given my medical history. the drugs scare me. lots are not particularly good when you only have one kidney. would have to think carefully about it. so for now we will see what the other tests say. 

lots of love to us all

nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun. Im sure your right. Well I know you are. Its better to know now then another tx or 2 later. Just feels abit scary. Well I hope you get the answers you want from your consultant. When are seeing him again? More importantly where are yoy thinking of going on hol  xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  
Thank you all for your good wishes. In sweden enjoying time with family. Cant believe that in one weeks time, next Monday, I will be on a plan to Oz!!!! Crazy stuff lol. Feeling a bit sorry for myself, got a cold, man too   blooming swedish weather hehe, have to blame something.

Em, dont be scared sweetie   understand how you must be feeling tho, that feeling is something we carry all the time and hard to let go off.. the "what if".... and we always think the worst dont we.... I am sure you will be just fine hun.  

Nic, sorry to hear re house.. but yyyaaaaayyyy for hols!!!!   and thank you for the swedish send off hehe   spot on!  

Vic, hurrah for new car!!!!!!!!!   fab news darling!!!! Cant wait to buy my car in Oz, altho will not be as posh as yours, all new lol.

Rome, how are you hun? have you thought re new tx? sending you loads of cuddles  

Lizard, thinking of you  

Sue, hello and thank you for looking after us all  

Hope you all had a lovely weekend 

xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly-   hope you feel better soon and glad your enjoying Sweden. The weathers rubbish here too  Thanks hun and I know it will all be fine with you lovely ladies behind me 

Hope everyone is well?? Seems a little quiet on here at mo

sending lots of love and          

xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi

All good here Robs- not long until your test results and I know you will be fine whatever the outcome  
Jelly - hope Sweden is good and that you are enjoying yourself with your family

Rest of you lovely ladies hope you are well
XXX


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies   just quickly nipping on from my phone but will call back tomorrow when on laptop.


Just wanted to say hi, how are we all Sounds like nic and em are in competition for being the busiest!!!  


Mmmm are we all liking the weather, DH has been rained off so on his way home now, yippeeeee!!!! 


Speak tomoz xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- thanks hun . Glad alls well with you

Vic- hey hun  Yeah for dh home  Weathers rubbish 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

morning lovely ladies  
weather rubbish here   raining... was meant to head to Stockholm today for the day, just me and man, but might happen tomorrow now. We both feel full of cold  

WANT SUN!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning Jelly

Rubbish weather here too  

Never mind... 89 sleeps until Christmas!!!
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, that really made me laugh   roll on xmas


----------



## Robinson84

Wow only 89days til xmas!! Yah love xmas  

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

i know we have to feel positive during this fertility journey!!!! 
I probably wont start until after Christmas so I am now looking forward to Christmas !!!

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Totally agree Rome  Roll on xmas   xxx

Hope all you lovely ladies are well

Jelly- get well soon  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

im really looking forward to xmas this year   will just be me and man   as in Oz and fam in sweden, and his family lives in Adelaide, which is 4hours flight away from where we are hehe. I wont be able to fly and they need to be where they are as more family there.  Cant wait   I know, im cruel lol but always wanted a QUIET xmas, with my fam is always such a loud affair so will be sooooo nice for a change, I can walk around in PJs all day hehe xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I cant wait for Christmas because I am hoping to enjoy myself before I start IVF again!!!
XXX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ladies, Christmas!!!!! what is going on with you all  . mind you DH did say on his birthday (25th sept) that its exactly 3 months to christmas. Wel actually i'm going to start making my xmas cakes and mincemeat too!

booked a hol this week to Rhodes in 3 weeks, yeah! we have been to Rhodes twice, to Lindos and stayed in a fab hotel with private pools (in fact last time due to a cock-up with the booking they put us in their top suite!!). anyway what with TX, house selling, xmas etc our budget doesnt run that far so we are staying in another resort in an all-inclusive. stil looks fab though. sun, food, wine and sunlounger. heaven. I cannot wait.

got another house viewing this weekend, we cant belive how many we are having. still feeling the strain of keeping the house like a show house. boring!

Belated birthday dinner with my friend tonight, we are going to a Thai that we both want to go to as both of our DH's dont like Thai food. 

no wonder I'm feeling knackered all the time!

love to us all

Nicxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi girls, hope you're all keeping well and positive.

Just skimmed the most recent posts to catch up....Christmas?!?! Eeeeek haven't even thought that far, and it's actually quite close! 

Jelly, sounds like yours will be just what you need this year.

Well, I've finished work today...very weird feeling and I think it hit me when I got home, I just cried. Probably a combo of hormones, complete exhaustion and the realisation of what's ahead...

Booked in for induction on the 16th unless baby has other ideas.

Stay positive all of you, I do think of you often although I don't get on here much to chat. Although now I'm off work hopefully that'll change

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all

Nic- sounds like ypur in need of that holiday to Rhodes. Bet you cannot wait  Wow you had loads of viewings hope its a good sign

Jelly- that sounds lovely just you and your man. Hope your well and enjoying time with family

MrsM- OMG the 16th. Im not suprised you cried what a mix of emotions you must be feeling. Wishing you heaps of luck for the coming event and hope all goes to plan. A lady I met on here in Jan has just had her ivf miracle and put photos up. Amazing to see and know it really does work and one day it will for us all

Rome- Def time for some enjoyment especially after the rollercoaster ride you've been on hun 

SO glad  its Fri tomorrow. Been super busy at work. Im actually having a chilled night tomorrow and then off to see one of my friends on sat and meet her new baby girl. Then me and dh are going to my parents to help them sort out their house as there moving in 3 weeks time  At mo they live in next village which is 2min drive and there moving to Nottingham which is hour and half away. I'll be sad to see them go but will be nice to have somewhere to visit and get away for a weekend whenever we need a break

xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies


Whats going on!! Christmas already I love it, well the run up to it more than anything... Mmmm cant wait it'll be mulled wine soon!!!!


MrsM, not long now i cant believe how quick it has gone, good luck hun


Nic, sounds lovely and i am sure u are ready for a break, all in what more do u need!!! 


Rob, aww bet u will miss your parents but like u say its z weekend retreat when u need it!



Rome i am with u on that, gonna have a fab time before xmas ready for the fun to begin dgain 


Jelly, hope all well with u, it'll be weird having a sunny xmas?! I know my bro usually has a barbie which he said was weird at first!!


Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning Ladies

Hope every one is well
Have not really been up to much although my period has not arrived since my BFN in August and I am now on Day  35! did anyone else's period go crazy after a BFN? I know I am not pregnant as its never going to happen naturally!

XX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

H Rome

think mine was about 5 days late so thats about day 33 but I think its quite common for its to go abit haywire, hope it turns up soon xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks! to be honest I just want some normality back with regards to my period! Since January 2012 I have only had 4 periods!! I just want to feel normal again!!!  

Hope all OK - the weather has suddenly gone cold..... 

XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies   

Just popping in quickly to say hi   back in the UK for the night, flight to Oz tomoz eve, can't wait!! Soooo excited! However, shattered now so will log in tomoz to say a proper hi lol

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All

Horrible weather today!
I have been drinking Parsley tea all day yesterday and all morning in the hope that my period will arrive
cramps have started......

Have a good day 
XX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all today?

Jelly - eeek the very best of luck my love. I dont envy you that long flight, hope you can sleep ok. no doubt it will take you a while for the jet lag to pass. Enjoy your adventure!

Em - sad about your in-laws, I used to live 150 miles from my family and missed them terribly. sometimes though you make more of an effort to do things when they live far away, whereas when they're on your doorstep, you dont!

Vic - what happening with you hun?

Rome - have you tried the toothbrush/acupressure point on your ankle?

Mrs M - wishing you lots of love and luck for the next couple of weeks. would love it if you could pop on and tell us how you're getting on. 

Lizard - sending lots of love to you hun

AFM well busy weekend. went to my old university as my 18 yr old cousin is thinking about going there and they had an open day. it was fab! oh really enjoyed uni days and was thinking how wonderful it had been. went for a drink in the old student pub on campus. it was dirty and scruffy. soon realised i'm no longer cut out to be a student!

was also talking to BIL this weekend. BIL & SIL have had 1 round fresh IVF and 1 FET. DH adamant we cant tell them about our TX. anyway as she is over 42 they now have to look at donor eggs. she had an op to remove polyps that apparently are comon after ivf (?) in preparation for DEIVF. well they couldnt do the op as they do it at a time in your cycle when the lining is at the thinnest and it was too thick. they have taken biopsies and consultant said she's only seen this once in her career. any ideas? BIL a bit vague and I'm worried about her. its really difficult as I have to pretend I dont know anything about IVF. 

countdown to hols has begun, started buying suntan lotion and also made my xmas mincemeat this weekend!

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hello all

Nic- what a lovely long post  Sounds like your busy as ever. Aww not long til hols. Sorry I don't know anything about polyps. I think your right we will make an extra effort to see more of them but to be honest I see my mum and dad every week unless there on hol. Countdown til xmas for me 

Jelly- Thinking of you today hun. Good luck 

Rome- My af was 7wks after first bfn and even then I had to have drugs to bring it on and I tried everything. I've had two normal periods now which feels good to be back to normal

Vic- Nice to see you back 

Lizard- thinking of you  

MrsM and Backyboo- Excited for you both and not long now til your miracles will be here 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, sorry ive not been on as much as i had planned thinking of you all


----------



## Robinson84

Hello Ladies

How are we all? Its abit quiet on here 

Well we went to the clinic yesterday and got our immune results. The karotype came back normal (phew) so all chromosomes good  However two of the others came back with a mutation of genes. So I have two conditions on top of being infertile  I have plasminogen activator inhibitor 1(PAI-1) which is a blood clotting disorder also known as sticky blood. THen the other they found was MTHFR mutation which means my body cannot absorb folic acid which is essential for making babies and forming cells that make babies  So the solution is a specially formed folate vitamin that my body will absorb and clexane for the blood disorder. I was very shocked when they told me two had come back showing something. I really was expecting to go in and to hear theres nothing wrong and its just been bad luck for us. In some ways im pleased but in others very scared as both these conditions cause early miscarriage and problems in pregnancy. Im   with the meds we will be successful in the future

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Oh em   i would have hoped u had better news.. Are they confident that with the right meds it could work?? I suppose in one respect its very disappointing and upsetting but at least u know and u can have that extra help that you need


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- thanks hun. Yeah they feel with the meds its gives us a good chance of working at least better than what we had before not knowing about the conditions. Problem is the folate vit comes from usa so wont arrive til next week. Consultant said to take it straight away. I think the blood disorder is more common than the folate disorder. If were lucky enough to get bfp I have to take clexane injections til 12wks. Alot to take in but it can only be a good cant it knowing and treating the conditions

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Em I am sorry, neverthless it is good that you have found some answers! 
I too will have to take clexane injections and I will also have to take intralipids drips and steroids! Robs you will be fine
How long do you think you will wait?

AFM.. still no period   had accupuncture today which was great and I am hoping that some of points will trigger something !!

XX


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- thanks hun  The only thing about the clexane is its supposed to hurt isn't it  Yeah your right we do finally have some answers which is a relieve in some ways knowing there's solutions  As I said Rome it was 7wks and no af after my first bfn. I got so sick of it I went to clinic and they gave me meds to bring it on. Have you considered this yet? Now we know were thinking of starting again next month as its been four months nearly since our last cycle

Heres af dance just for you                         

Also they have an accupuncturist at new clinic so thinking of booking in to try 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Em

It must have been upsetting to get the results you didnt want but now you know what you're dealing with and how to put it right. so you really do have a fighting chance next time. I feel really positive for you hun. keeping everything crossed for you 

sorry I've not been on - manic busy

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun  . The more im getting my head around it the more positive im feeling and a little scared. Hope your finding time to relax  xxx Not long til hol though


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies   sending big hugs from sunny Perth 

Em, thinking of you   at leat now you know and that's a big step forward   you will get there Hun 

Hope everyone is well  

Currently sitting in a rented apartment till Friday, then we move into our house   went to see it today and LOVE IT!  

Also got engaged Thursday!!   can't believe it lol. All happening! 

Love to all
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all? in the words of Bjork, its oh so quiet.....

Busy busy time for me recently. had another viewing this weekend, investor looking to rent it out, not had any feedback as yet. we are a bit worried as one of our friends has decided to move as he doesnt like the area he lives in and wants to move back to the area he used to live which is where we want to move. and his budget is teh same as ours....... oh if he has designs on 'our' house I'll kill him! we think of it as 'ours' which is silly as anyone could make an offer. but if its someone you know, its worse. we would be going round to BBQs in our house! so silly 

got appt next week to see consultant for recurrent miscarriage test results. only results we wont get are chromasome tests as they take 2 months. something has finally clicked in my brain, I dont now when it happened but I'm really no longer worried about things! the house - cool as a cucumber. test results - it is what it is, cant change it. I think I just reached a point where I couldnt worry about anything else in life, so I'm not! its a great place to be. and after 39 years of being a control freak worry wart, I have finally realised you can control very little and worrying about it doesnt change the outcome. 

so, how are we all?

Em - have you got your head round the results hun? it will take time. glad to see you're feelingmore positive

Rome - has AF arrived yet? hope the acupuncture helped. I had it last week and she used some moxa and it burnt my tummy 

Vic - whats happening with you hun

Lizard - hope you come back to us soon, take  as much time as you need but we miss you  

Jelly - are you there yet   couldnt find a sunshine symbol so this is what you're missing!

Mrs M & Becky - any news yet?

Love to us all

Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic,think you are looking at things the perfect way   good for you  
Xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly

our posts crossed - thats amazing news, I'm so, so pleased for you both!   . right PM me photo of the ring and house!!! did you know or was it a surprise? oh I LOVE weddings, i'm a bit Bridezilla, I will be trying to wedding plan for you, you will be glad you are on the other side of the world, tee hee!

Good luck for the move, what a fantastic start to your new life

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks nic hehe  
Xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congrats Jelly - lovely news ! 

My period finally arrived today!
We are not starting a cycle any time soon but its nice to know that my body will be back on schedule in the next few months

Love to you lovelyladies
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Hurrah for rome    
Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

thank you 
it has been a long time coming!!!!! 

love to you all
xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

hope all Ok- very quiet here!
nearly halloween!!  
XX


----------



## vicstar

Hey everyone!!


Firstly a very big   to jelly, i am sooo pleased for u both!! What a lovely start to your move. And happy new home too xxx


Rome fab news on af, hopefully u'll be back to normal ready to start again!!


Hey nic, that is a very good perspective to have cos u are right we have no control and what will be will be! Gggrrr, u need to put him off your house!!! 


Em, ooooh starting next month, i truly hope this is your time i really do we need some more good news on here xx


I just want to explain why i have been a bit neglectful of u all..  I am trying to put other things first so instead of posting daily & checking for updates i only nip on every couple of days. Its just to give myself a bit of distance for the time being from treatment etc. i am sorry if i sound selfish but i am giving myself a bit of space but i am still here and checing up on u all!! 


Any news becky & mrsmx


Love to you all xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hey Vics
You take all the time you need

we are all here whenever you want us
XX


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Ladies,

Firstly, just wanted to say you have all never been far from my thoughts even though I haven't been on FF for a very long time. I've just had to get my head straight and have alittle time away from FF.

And OMG....I've only skimmed back through afew pages but loads of news and updates.

Jelly - I am absolutely delighted for you - huge congratulations to you and your man. I'm guessing you were completely surprised? Did he go down on one knee to propose? Now you are in OZ, I hope you are going to be taking it easy as you have done so much recently and I imagine your 'bump' is getting rather big!

Em - how are you feeling re your results? Hope you can draw on your strength (and you have lots) to take the positives and know you are now moving in the right direction towards making your dreams come true.

Nic - Wowsers, busy times with the house viewings and great new attitude. Fingers & toes crossed you get an offer soon so you can snap up the house you love before your friend!

Rome - glad to read AF arrived. Tx does mess up your monthly cycle and I remember it took me about 3 months to get it sorted. Great to have Christmas to look forward to and enjoy and think about tx in the new year.

Vic - how are you doing? I know you are quiet on here too - and I can completely relate to you post this evening. I think about you ladies a lot, but sometimes especially after what we have been through you just need a break. It's not selfish and we all understand

Sue - hello! Hope all is well with you.

QUESTION TO ALL: Is anyone planning on going to the Fertility Show in London in November - http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/index.html

AFM: I'm actually doing ok, just having alittle time out of FF to get my head around the future....not sure what we are going to do and I have lots of questions but not many answers!

We have our follow up at Oxford Fertility Unit next month and we will wait to see what they say, but bet it will just be 'bad luck'. Then we have to decide if we are to cycle again do we just stay with Oxford as I have got a chemical & a BFP out of them (but never many eggs & no frosties) or do we more clinics? The only other clinic I'm tempted by is Penny at Serum - so we might have a phone consultation with her in November and then think about thinks for afew months as having tx abroad is such a huge step.

And then the other question swimming around my head is do we just call it a day, and don't do another round of IFV, and if so, how do we move forward as a family of 2. So much to think about. This option doesn't actually scare the hell out of me now....there is a long way to go to accept it, but it doesn't scare me - does that make sense?

On a positive note - I was 40 afew weeks back. I was dreading my birthday (for the past several months) not because of the number but because of what it signifies. BUT, hubby came up trumps and we had a gorgeous day out in London & the day was magical and I wasn't upset at all...even AF arriving on my birthday didn't upset me & that was the first one since we m/c.

Love to you all & big 

Lizard xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all

WOW we have been busy on here today 

Jelly- Massive big    on your engagement. Im very very pleased for you and glad your safe and sound in Oz. Good luck for move into house 

Nic- Wow you sound so busy at mo. Really hope you get a buyer soon  Oo good luck for your appt and results. Yes ive just about got used to the idea of the results. Im with you and think theres nothing I can do to change it now but need to move forward and go with it and   this is our time

Lizard- So lovely to see you back   Missed you lots. Im glad you had nice birthday and are feeling a little better. Your right travelling for tx is a huge thing but Penny is amazing from what ive read and heard and from  my own experience of dealing with her via email. Have you considered immunes before going abroad? So much to think about. Whatever you decide we will all be here to support you  Thankyou im feeling fine with results now and know it is a step in right direction and answers some questions. Im just   this is the answer and theres nothing else wrong. Anyway enough of that thinking  Its onwards and upwards to the next tx  

Vic- Hello hun  Your not selfish. It does us the world of good sometimes to have a break. How you feeling? 

Rome- Yah for af  How you doing. Do you like halloween then? 

MrsM- not long now. Wishing you heaps of luck for 16th 

AFM- Well the solgar metafolin arrived sat so started taking that yesterday. Hope my body absorbs the folic acid. This vit is the folic acid in its natural form. Fingers crossed it works. Im feeling fine with my results as I cannot change them but only work with what we've got. One thing im holding onto tightly is that my eggs are all fine and dhs sperm is and they love each other  like me and dh. Anyway not long til tx begins for me now and im well and truly ready for round 2  I do have a little dilema though ladies 1 or 2 eggs again  Me and dh have always wanted 2 but with the results coming up with all the risks that come with the blood disorder am I increasing the risk if 2 take 

Lots of love to all xxxxxxxxxxx

And heaps of


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

firstly - Lizard, welcome back. Dont blame you for taking some time out (we missed you tho) big decisions to make hun, I wish I could tell you what the right answer is. I'm sure you will make the right one though. and Happy Birthday! glad you enjoyed it. I'm already planning things for mine next year.

Vic - know what you mean, i can spend far too much time on here, it can get a bit obsessive? must admit I'm enjoying a bit of time off tx, its sooo nice to get off the rollercoaster

Rome - yey for AF arriving. mine did too today - 2 days early though?

Jelly - G'day, have you been watching neighbours (sorry, couldnt resist!)

Em - hope you're getting on ok with the new drugs?  I'm not sure what the implications are with the blood disorder and and 2 embies? are there any? tough decision, we have always gone with 2 but thats got a lot to do with my age. perhaps if you want 2, the clinics might be more lenient and allow it given yout TX history?

who have I missed? lots of love to everyone. had one of those days today where you just need to go back to bed and start again tomorrow so head's a shed. trying to get work done, pack but without having suitcase out on spare bed incase of viewings this weekend and clean house/keep tidy. lots to do! we go back next tues for recurrent m/c test results and then wed we fly on hols (well go to airport tues night) - lots to do before then

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- hey hun, wow its all going on for you  Thats a nice thought getting the results then jumping on a plane for your hol. Im taking the folate now but thats just a supplement. I wont be on clexane til after ec when cycling. The clinic said its our choice whether to have 2 embies. We would love 2 just worrying I suppose 

Jelly- hows oz? 

Lizard, rome and vic- how you all doing? 

Lots of love to all

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies!

Yey its the weekend again!!!!    

Lizard, lovely to see you back hun.  Firstly happy belated birthday and glad you had a fab day. Remember hun, you always will have each other and that is the most important thing to remember in all of this.  Good luck with your follow up next month,     its not bad news. 

Nic, have a fab holiday hun, you deserve it after the last few months.  Bet you are well ready for a break, i hope the sun is shining for you and you have plenty of sun, sea and s**!!!!   

Rob, hey hun how are the new tablets going? For me, i would only have 1 but that is my personal choice.  I fear that i would have trouble carrying two because i have had surgery before my cervix. But if i hadn't had that surgery, i would opt for 2.  Its a tough decision to make hun but i am sure that it will work this time   whether it be 1 or 2    

Rome, how are you hun?

Off shopping, drinking and eating lots this weekend xxx


----------



## vicstar

Oh and jelly how are things down under chick?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  
Sorry haven't been on here, moved into new house and trying to sort out Internet  

All greats end, roll on Friday as picking up my cat!!! Lol
Got a hospital app tomoz for a check up, hoping they will scan me too. 

Hope you all are well, thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning lovely ladies

Jelly glad to see you are back on line now

Hope everyone is OK

I am just so glad my period arrived last week and hoping that my body will just go back to normal!

XX


----------



## Robinson84

Hello all

Hope were all having a nice weekend 

Jelly- nice to see you back. Hows the new house? Hope check up goes well 

Rome- Glad your af arrived. Theres nothing worst than feeling out of soughts. Hope your body is back to normal soon 

Vic- Hey hun, new tabs seem fine just wish I knew if my body was absorbing the folic acid but consultant said it will and theres no way to check. So im trying to eat foods high in folc acid too just to make sure im getting plenty  Thanks hun. Were still very much thinking 2 at the mo. How are you feeling? 

Nic- hope your well and all sorted for you hol. Good luck for tues 

Lizard- Hope your well. Thinking of you 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Hi ladies, just a quick update to let you know we had a little boy on Thursday night...a little ahead of schedule, he'd obviously got his own ideas   We came home Saturday evening and are settling in.

I haven't had chance yet to read how you're all doing, but sending you all lots of love and best wishes and will catch up with where you're all at once things have settled.

It's a tough road girls, but stick with it...xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

congratulations! Hope all is well with you and baby
XXX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

MrsM - massive congratulations to you and MrM. its great to hear some good news on our thread. sending the 3 of you  

Em - just read back on a few posts - when are you starting TX? I know you will have said but I've forgotten! 

Vic - how are you hun? glad to have DH back where he belongs?

Lizard - thinking about you my love, hope that every day that goes by heals your heart a little bit more. In answer to your earlier Q, I'm afraid the Fertility Show is too far away - maybe if it was nearer I would. would have been nice to meet up though 

Rome - nearly half term for you?!

Jelly - aw give your kitty a big cuddle from me and DH when you pick her up. we really miss our little cat. when we move we will definately be gettining a fur baby. hope everything was ok at the hospital

AFM just been to see consultant, feeling positive, got a bit of a change of direction from him. He has suggested short protocol as although I produced a decent quantity of eggs, the grade wasnt brilliant and the fertilisation rate was poor. and it took me a long time  to produce them (I stimmed for 13 days), so this should improve quality. he's also suggested clexane after ET although he called it something else (fragmen?) given that I've had a previous m/c it can help with that although he did say its anecdotal evidence. havent yet started googling SP or clexane but I think clexane is a big needle? eek! oh and all recurrent m/c tests are fine, even got the karotyping results back (he did say they took 2 months) and they were ok too. on the blood tests LH was a little bit high, he did say this could be indicative of polycystic ovaries but as its never been a problem in previous test plus pco would cause you to over stim in IVF, its not a problem. so I think basically I produce crap eggs which given my age is inevitable but feeling confident that all this will help. I feel better that we are reflecting on previous issues and adjusting tx rather than just repeating last time's protocol in the hope that helps. so we have decided to start on january AF, we've got an apointment in Dec to sign the paperwork.

thats me done for a week, off to the airport tonight as we fly at 7am. so my lovely FF ladies, I will catch up in a week!

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey lovely ladies

MrsM-    amazing news on the arrival of your baby boy. Hope your all doing well 

Nic- So pleased for you hun  It sounds like your consult went really well. I'm on clexane too and am scared of the jabs. Im sure it will be fine. So excited your starting again in January  Have a fab hol and enjoy. I'm starting next week

Rome- How are you hun?

Lizard-    we miss you

Vic- How are you hun?

AFM- Well its back on the rollercoaster next week for me. Nervous but excited. I can't believe were doing it again. 3rd time and lets hope its lucky  

Sending lots of love and          

xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Robinson!!!!

                  

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Thankyou wraak. You,ve be here for me from the beginning  xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, next week!!! Wow, will be thinking of you  

Hello to all you lovely ladies. Hoping our Internet will be set up in next few days so I can get back on here properly, even if at different timescales from you guys lol

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good luck Robs for your next treatment!! I cant believe how soon it has come round 

XX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Robinson84 said:


> Thankyou wraak. You,ve be here for me from the beginning  xxx


And I will still be around when you get your BFP and post your birth announcement!!!!

                 

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Jelly- lovely to see you back  Hope alls well in oz  How did you hospital appt go?

Wraak- Thanks hun  That means alot

Rome- Thanks hun. Hope your well 

Nic- Hope your sunning yourself 

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies

Massive congrats Mrs & Mr M!! Whats his name?  


Ooh em starting next week, excited for u hun  


Have a fab holiday nic and so pleased that results were good. 


Hey jelly & rome, hope u ladies are good?



Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- thanks hun  How are you? xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey ladies, quiet here   hope we are all ok? Getting ready for those long dark nights now  

Been full of flu all week, miserable!!! Starting to feel better now but seriously run down, need a holiday!!!

Love to ya all xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening All

Hope everyone is OK?
Yes the long dark nights are drawing in and I am topping up on my Vitamin D.

i am enjoying my time being IVF free! Not starting now until Dec/Jan 2013 like my 1st attempt back in 2012 - seems weird!

Hope all is well for everyone
xx


----------



## vicstar

Me too rome, its weird i feel really chilled about it too. I thought about starting next month but actually when thought about it i decided that i don't want to. I really want to have a good run up to xmas and enjoy all the festivities!!! Quite excited about it all.. Holiday early december, already a few nights out planned, need to buy plenty of new outfits etc etc!!! Time to have some FUN!!! 


Then get ready for next go in 2013.. I am thinking and praying that it is our year girlies, for all of us!!!


----------



## vicstar

Ps DH  is happy with whatever we do he just said he likes to see me smile


----------



## Shoegirl10

That is how I feel I want to enjoy the run up to Xmas and start the IVF in the New Year and as jan is normally a very quiet month then I can have the excuse of not going out!

I have been going out with friends and its nice not talking about IVF!
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

.....and I'm back online!!!!    

How are you all? 
Vic and rome, sounds like you both have it all planned   good for you  
Em, when are you starting again?? Vey excited for you  
Mrsm, massive congrats on your little boy. How fab. Let us know all the good little details  
Nic, how are you Hun??   hope you having a fab hols  
Lizard, thinking of you xx

All great my end. Stunning weather, maybe a little too hot at times lol but really enjoying it   cat finally with me too, love having her 'home' now we just wait for our furniture, getting a bit itchy for them lol, just want to get this place up and running lol

Love to all
Xxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Glad all good your end Jelly - not long before your baby is here  

Hope everyone else is doing good 
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Another 2months + to go...eekkk
Thanks Hun, sounds like you enjoying life at mo, vey good to hear  
Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all


Yah   its lovely to see our thread getting going again

Rome and Vic- Glad your lovely and chilled out girls. I felt the same and the four month break did the world of good. Cannot believe i'm doing it again 

Jelly- hey huni, glad your back online and your cats safe and sound with you  Wow only 10wks to go. Cannot believe how time flies. My sis is due on 31st  but think shes gona go into labour anyday now as mucus plug has gone. Exciting 

Nic- Hope you've had a lovely hol

Lizard-   

AFM- Well down reg has begun and just have to wait for af before going in for baseline. Seems to have done a disappearing act  I would have been due on Sun but no show yet. Gona do some relaxation tonight

xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening All

Dont worry Rob - your period would come- have you tried buzzing your ankles? When I want my period to come I use my TENS machine and it comes within days!!   You need to use the pads on the thumbs of your hands, and 3 fingers away from the bone on the side of your ankle - does the trick every time!!

AFm .. having a bit of a low day.. 3 people have announced they are pregnant and whilst I am thrilled for them it just feels like everyone else is annoucning a pregnancy and I am stuck in this waiting game! 

I even said to my husband last night that these come in 3s and bingo in the space of 2 weeks 3 people have announced their pregnancies!!

Sorry ladies just having one of their days

XXX


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- big   . I had a low day yesterday and for the same reason feel like everyone elses life is moving forward and me and dh are stuck in limbo . Your aloud those down days it helps I feel to let it all out sometimes. Aww I just   that 2013 is the year for us all for those precious BFPs. I'll try the massage thing again see it works. Sending you heaps of         and love xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks Rob and sending you lots of   and    your.

I am so happy to hear pregnancy annoucement but sometimes it really bring it home as to how much everyone is moving on etc...
However I also know that everyone has challenges in life and this fertility one happens to be my challenge!!
XX


----------



## vicstar

Big    I am the same, Rome, love hearing news from others but then get a real stab of jealousy, especially when it happens easily for them. 

Hey Jelly, hows things down under chick!!! Not long now hun, bet its a nightmare in the heat with a bump    Aww bet you really missed your cat, i know i would miss my dog.  Its cold here, bbrrrrrr   

Hey everyone else, Nic you back from your jollies yet
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi vic  
Not long now indeed. Weather hotting up for sure. I'm ok with 25* but more than that does take it out of me so tend to be inside on those days lol. 

How's your new car? 
Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

I'm baaa-aaak! had a lovely week's hol in the sun, was about 30c, phew! think I've eaten FAR to much, body is protesting and craving healthy food. not liking the weather, its c-c-c-c-cold! . cant get my washing dry.

how are we all, blimy I go away for a week and when I come back Em's started DR! woo hoo! keeping EVERYTHING  crossed for you hunni, feel really positive for you this time cos now you are beating those immune issues into submission. how are you feeling? I dont remember DR symptoms cos for at least a week of it I had tonsillitis. have to admit I'm looking forward to SP and no DR.

Rome and Vic - I too will be cycling in Jan 2013! it feels a bit prophetic as I started DR last year on New Years Eve. it will be great to be cycling buddies. not sure I can face a general cycling buddy thread, they are to big and I cant keep up.  AF is due on 3rd jan which may be a bit too soon as I think with SP you have to have a scan on day 1 so not getting my hopes fixed on that too much in case we have to go with Feb AF. whatever. this is my new chilled outlook  

Lizard - how are you hun? thinking about you xxx

Jelly - ooh 25c and getting hotter. hope your delivery suite has air con my love! have you got your furniture or are you still sat on orange crates, lol?

thinking about all our original thread ladies who are due soon. hoping to get some good news from them soon? 

well whilst we were away the house viewings have continued but no offers as yet. the house that we like is being sold with the same estate agents and is owned by some builders - they built it with the intention of selling staright away but the market took a nose dive so its been rented for a few years. before we went on hols we had a message to say they were going to rent it back out. however the estate agaent has suggested that we do a part exchange and they can rent ours out and free up some capital. or to be honest we've had a lot of interest so they may sell it easier than theirs. so they are coming round to night to have another look at ours. but whilst we were away another house has come on teh market that we like. oh decisions, decisions....

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- lovely to see you back . How was your hol? Ooo you may be in a new houe by christmas  Yes down reg has begun but not going to plan already so not feeling very positive today 

Jelly- Lovely 25degrees. I think you should send some to us hun as its only 6 degrees where I am today, Brrr

Rome and Vic- Hey, how are we both today?

AFM- Well down reg is going well as had no side effects as yet but af hasn't showed  Was supposed to show Mon but no such luck. Rang the clinic today and nurse said if it isn't here by Tues I'll need to go in for scan and bloods to see whats happening. So already i'm not feeling very positive. Nothing ever seems to go to plan. Sorry ladies feeling abit grumpy and annoyed about it

xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh blimey, not again Robinson!  It always seems to happen to you  

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Wraak- doesn't it just  Need some af dances and a big dose of   xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am rubbish at dancing, so got a friend of mine to do it for me



                 

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Thankyou Sue. I'm loving the dancing Mr Bean  Hope he does the trick  xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Em

same thing happened to me - AF showed up the day before baseline scan was booked in, 2 weeks after starting DR. they pushed it back by a day and even though I was still having AF, my lining was thin enough to start stimms. its amazing how the mind can affect things, cos you want it to arrive, it doesnt! put on some white pants, go out in public and tell yourself you really, really, really dont want AF to arrive, cos you know what will happen......


Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun. Ive listened to my zita west relaxation and me and dh are out for indian tonight with friends so gona relax and forget about it. Lets face I have no control over it. I,ll put the white pants on tonight  xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey ladies its bbbrrrrrrr chilly tonight!!!!


Yeah nic your back!!! How was the hol Yey to being cycle buddies again!! How exciting re house, got everything crossed for you, what a fab way to start the new year, hopefully in a new house x


Em can u do that thing that rome said wi your ankles?? Fingers crossed the witch arrives soon. Heres some     for you hun. Have a good night x


Oooh jelly i am jealous of you, that lovely sun!! Hope your furniture arrives soon 

Hows rome and lizard??


Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

It was snowing here last night night   

Vic- I already tried the ankle thing. I've been doing it everyday  Tried everything including lots of   but no luck. Thanks hun  

Hope you lovely ladies all have a nice weekend. Me and dh are having chilled one for once. Gona go for walk this aft and then chill in front of tv tonight  

xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Snow! How lovely!!  Keep buzzing your points. Your period will arrive xx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks Rome. I did both ankles again his morn whilst in bed  Hope it works soon xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi girlies!!

Em - has AF reared its ugly head yet .  Hope D/R is going okay other than that??

Nic, Jelly and Rome and Lizard - How are we all ladies??  Nic have you had any news from the viewing the other night? 

Sue i love the dancing Mr Bean!!  

All quiet with me, DH should be back home in next few days, hopefully fingers x-d! I am desperate for him to come home, went to see him at the weekend only had an overnight stay but it was fab to see him cos i hadn't seen him for 3 weeks     I can't wait getting really really impatient now, just sick of this weather making his job a whole lot more difficult and dragging it out.  But one good thing is he gets paid more cos he is doing more hours!!! Hmmm me thinking a treat might be on its way!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  

How are we all


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Happy Halloween    

how are we all? nothing new on my front, we have had an offer from the house swap/part exchange people, it was ridiculous, we have made a counter offer which they have said no to so we have reached stalement. basically they were expecting full asking price for theirs and offering us £20k less than asking price for ours. hmm, didnt need to think about that much. anyway we know they are desperate to sell whereas we are not that bothered so we can afford to sit it out. we have viewed another house which we really like but it has had LOADS of interest and we expect it to sell quickly, but you never know....

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Happy Halloween 

Nic- Mmm that doesn't sound a very fair deal. Sounds like they were chancing it some . Another house viewing sounds exciting. 

Jelly- Hows oz? How you feeling?

Vic- Aww must be so hard him being away. I couldn't imagine it  Hope its a lovely big treat when he gets back

Hows everyone else?

Well af did arrive on Sun finally. Had baseline today and all good to start stimms  Bit nervous but very excited at the same time. My sister had her baby boy on Mon by emergency caseran but alls well with them both. Hes gorgeous. Can't wait to meet him. Were going to visit her this weekend for snuggles. Im so excited for her and to have a new addition to the family. I thought I may feel a little sad but havn't so that was lovely 

xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hey Aunty Rob!
Fab news about your sister and your period!
good luck with stims and remember we are all here for you 
            
xoxox


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- thanks hun  Its great about my sis. Thats lovely and I know your all here for me whatever the outcome

Sending loads of       and         

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Em

thats fab news! congrats to your sis. its been a bit of a week for you then! fab news on starting stimms, you are getting closer and closer to your goal . feeling very positive for you this time hun, this is a fully 'new' cycle' if you know what I mean and new regime will def be an improvement on last time. 

Nicxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun  I feel the same like were moving closer to our goal. Feeling very positive about this cycle with the new drugs, antibiotics and clexane. I'm   this is our time xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Congratulations Auntie Em.... plus fantastic news that AF has finally arrived.  I am sure you will soon be hearing the pitter patter of tiny feet      I agree with Nic that it is a completely new protocol for you, they always say that the first IVF is like a practice run because everyone is so different and needs different things to help. Good look with stims          

Nic the cheeky so-so's, that is just rude.  Don't blame you for not accepting it.  Some people just try it on.  

Hey Jelly, how are things going with you? Still lovely and warm, you ain't missing much here, it is f-f-f-f-freezing!!!! 

How are you Rome?  Not long now til me and you start again is it!!!! Oooh scary stuff, looking forward to a good Xmas now really need to have some FUN!!!

AFM - bit low today, my 2nd eldest step-sis has just sent me a text message this morning to announce she is pregnant with their second, and it wasn't planned or expected.  She had changed contraception.  Well i am pleased for them but it felt like a kick in the stomach for me.  Not told DH yet, he will handle it worse than me cos he doesn't really see eye to eye with my step family (because there has been so much upset for me with other things, he holds a grudge i think).  Been a bit snappy at work, had to explain to my close work friend what has happened because it isn't her fault but i snapped at her, which then upset us both.  I HATE feeling like this, it isn't me.  I feel so jealous right now, especially because now my dad will have 5 stepgrandchildren.  I will have to endure another Boxing Day with them all, and I really don't know how I will handle it.

Sorry for going on, but I just feel so miserable today.


----------



## Lizard39

Hello Strangers  

Haven't really been on FF for ages - I just pop in once or twice a week to read how you lovely ladies are & to check you are ok. You have been my friends for a year now & I do miss you all but just better for me to have some time out, which I know you all completely understand and don't hold against me.

Firstly Em - congratulations on being an auntie & I send you lots of love and luck for your cycle. 

Vic - we are all here for you through good days & bad and can feel your pain. Tomorrow I will be telling my brother all about tx and hubby and I ttc for 3 years and that I'm not sure what I'll be doing at Xmas and might not be able to see the kids. I hope he understands! You & your DH are strong & will get through this  

Jelly - how are you our little ray of sunshine in Oz? Hope your settling in and looking after that gorgeous bump of yours?  

Nic - any more news re the house? How are you at the moment? What are your plans re further treatment?

Rome - how are you doing? Did I read you are starting tx before Christmas? Are you sticking with same clinic & protocol or going for a change? 

Afm - in quite a positive frame of mind at moment. Have no idea what we will do in future - some days I think of life with no more tx and just hubby & I, other days def doing another tx and hubby & i have also briefing talked about adoption. We have a follow-up appointment at our clinic in afew weeks and then we are going to have a phone consultation with Penny in Serum hopefuuly later this month (once I get my act together and sort out all forms/previous notes. But then not make any decisions til the new year. I've also been giving alot of thought to telling my girlfriends (they know nothing about ttc or tx -but suspect they have probably guessed as not rocket science we want a family) as I miss them and feel I need to explain why I have avoided them etc

Well enjoy fireworks everyone & take care.

Lots of love Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Just a quick message to say Lizard, welcome back, I completely understand, you need to do whatever you need to do hun. we missed you, hope you feel able to come back on more often xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening lovely ladies

Vic- I so feeel your pain as we all do and I know we've all felt that way   It will pass and you will get through this tough time. Were all here for you like Lizard says through the good and the bad. When your next cycle comes around you'll be back feeling positive im sure  Thankyou for your kind words. I'm feeling positive and   this new protocol will be what we need. The first cycle for us was definately a trial and didn't go that well but we learnt alot

Lizard- So lovely to see you back my angel   We've all missed you lots but totally understand you need time away. I'm glad your feeling positive and very pleased your having a phone consult with Penny. Wishing you lots of luck and    with follow up and consult. Its good to have outsiders to talk to hun about tx. Some of my close friends know and it helps but its a personal decision

Well had a lovely weekend with my beautiful new nephew  Very tired now though after all the travelling

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, 

Hope all well with everyone  

Em, how's it going so far

All great my end   although weather a bit up and down! Not happy with that lol. Hoping my furniture will show up next weekend!!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Jelly

Lovely to hear from you  Mmm I'll have a word with the weather man 

Alls good with me so far. Just stimming and waiting for first progress scan.   there'll be lots of big juicy follies as im on top dose from day 1 450iu  

Hope your furniture arrives soon hun

Hope everyone else is well. I'm off to see firework display soon 

xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

Sorry for lack of posts only have been so busy with work and our building work started a few weeks so have been getting involved in that and number crunching etc.. for IVF and building work all making me go  

I will be looking at starting Dec/Jan - long protocol but with clexane, prednisolone, aspirin, vit D and intralipids due to elevated NK Cells.
Excited, anxious scared is how I am feeling! part of me doesnt want to try  for fear of a mc or a BFN   part of me is so excited!  

How are you ladies doing? 
Jelly not long!!
Rob lets hope you get loads of juicy follies  

Vics - you ok hun?
XX


----------



## Robinson84

Hey Rome

Don't apologise 

Wow Dec is next month  Very excited for you hun. I totally understand how you feel. I felt exactly the same its so nerve wracking and scary as you just don't want to go through the emotional downside but then the excitement this might be your time is worth it. I'm   its all our turns this coming year 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all? work gone a bit manic and then my friend from London came up this weekend, we had a great time but v tired. then couldnt sleep last night cos I discovered the main structural beam in our roof was starting to rot but builder been out today and its only minor. phew! oh and christmas shopping as well, our house looks like an Amazon warehouse  

Jelly - I have to admit all I know about Oz is from watching Home and Away and neighbours, but isnt it wall to wall sunshine all the time cant belive you havent got your furniture yet! you will feel much more settled in when it arrives. today I looked on RSPCA website at cats for adoption...............

Em - eek exciting cant wait to hear about your follie scan. how many eggs did you get last time? quality not quantity is my mantra this time round!

Vic - cant belive hubby still away - when is he home for good? sorry to hear about your family, hope you are feeling a bit better x

Rome - wow building work as well! its all go. I know how you mean about being excited but scared. I have been constantly amazed by how much we have all found the determination to go on after all our setbacks. but the best things in life are worth fighting for  .

Lizard - how are you, hun? I'm really pleased that you are feeling better and hopefully this gets better every day. we all need to do what we need to do to cope with the things that are thrown at us.  some time out till the new year will help you heal your heart and clarify your mind, dont be too hard on yourself you've had a hell of a year and deserve some time to recharge. Personally, I have found as time has gone on, its harder and harder not to tell  close friends but then there is also that expectation there about your next treatment when they do know. as much as i love DH and we can talk about anything, I also needed some support outside of the situation. as Vic says, very personal decision.

ok silly question here but if we go with Jan AF then I will start stimms on 3rd Jan. now I really dont drink much anyway, I can go for weeks and not drink and then only have a glass but on NYE I like to have maybe 3 glasses of wine (gosh!). I have realised that on my next cycle I need to be less obsessive about doing everything 'right' as quite frankly, all it got me was a BFN and a MC. for instance not nearly having a nervous breakdown cos I forgot and had pineapple when I wasnt supposed to. relaxing and keeping calm is probably more important. so do you think its ok to have 3 glasses of wine on NYE and start stimms 3 days later? not sure if its too close. answers on a postcard please.............

Nicxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi 

Yes I am drinking now and I starting in about 7 weeks! 
I am also planning on drinking in Dec within moderation
I did everything by the book and lived like a nun and have a mc and BFN to show for it!
Enjoy yourself
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, enjoy the alcohol during Xmas and new year! Think it's better not too stress about it. On my second cycle I drank alot! Not saying its right.... But got a bfp still. In fact, I went to a party day before starting drugs and got rather drunk lol. Think far more important to relax

I will be joining you on the drink too   I'm def having a glass of champers on Xmas day and new year!
Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hello all

Nic- thanks hun. I'm excited too  I'm with you def good to be more relaxed and carry on as normal. I'm way more relaxed than last time and i'm not worrying if I have the odd cup of caffiene or chocolate bar this time or going for take away. I'm feeling very normal and know there will be a life whatever the outcome  I'm very excited for you hun on your next cycle. I love amazon. We spend alot of money with them as they always seem to be the cheapest. I got 7 eggs last time but only 5 were mature

Rome- Ekk!! 7wks to go  That will be here before you know it. Excited for you and your new protocol


xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

glad you dont all think I'm an alcoholic! my normal drinking patterns over xmas would be a glass of champers on xmas day, maybe another glass on boxing day and then really let my hair down on NYE with 3 glasses! and this is WAY more than I would normally drink, but hardly an old lush! Fundamentally mine and DH's problems are my 39 year old eggs and I dont think 3 glasses of wine is going to have that much of an effect on that. 

vvv tiring day at work today so off to bed, night night, love to us all 

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies

Thanks for listening last week, I am feeling much better about it now.  I find it hard because it is my step-family and there are some issues there. I am pleased for them both but also an ickle bit jealous.

Anyway, Em when is your stimms scan? I am really excited for you, and     there are lots of juicy ripe follies there!!! Wow you are on super high dose, how do you feel of it?     

Nic, I am also of the opinion that a few drinks won't hurt.  I did everything possible the first TX and had BFN, second TX had an odd one or two and had BFP.  I really don't think a few will make much difference.    OOoooh are you getting nervous excited to start again!! We may be cycle buddies again!! 

Rome are you starting just after Xmas then? I was going to, and hopefully still am around or just after Xmas, but my AF this month hasn't arrived on time so that has thrown my calculations right out the window!!  I will be drinking too during Xmas, no way am i having another boring Christmas.  Its hard enough as it is, so me and DH are going to enjoy ourselves.  

Jelly, has your furniture arrived yet    That would be driving me crazy  

DH is desperate to come home now, sounding really fed up on the phone.    Can't wait to have him back, it has felt sooooo much longer this year.  We are going away for a few days first week in December for lots and lots and lots of shopping,    and fun!!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all

Vic- glad your feeling better hun . I'm feeling fine actually had no side effects at all. Think my body just needs that amount

Nic- hope you got some sleep last night

Jelly, Rome and Lizard- Hope your all well ladies?

AFM- Well first follie scan today and all going well  13 lovely follies ranging from 8mm-17mm and lots of little ones. Need three over 18mm so don't think it will be too much longer. Back on Friday for second scan.   we get lots of lovely eggs to make some beautiful embies  

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

woo hoo, Em, thats fantastic news! wow 13 follies, thats a good crop! really pleased for you, gosh EC could be very close. I feel like I've missed this cycle cos I've been on hols, where did it go?

sending massive   and   for some lovely eggies and embies

Nicxxx


----------



## vicstar

Em that is fantastic   oooo keep them growing, wont be long to EC!!


----------



## Lizard39

That is brilliant news Em  

Re the subject of booze....on my first cycle I only allowed half a glass of champagne on Christmas day when i was 2 weeks into DR. Second cycle - ummm...afew glasses on vino during DR plus I was playing tennis and going to Pilates until first day of Stimms! A lot more relaxed like Vic and got a BFP   I would just say do what's right for you! 

Love to all.

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, GO FOLLIES   xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thankyou ladies 

Lizard- Hope your well hun? I've been very relaxed this cycle like you say. I did pilates and cycled to work up until few days before stimms and was drinking up until down reg. Relaxation definately makes a difference.

Well lets hope they keep growing and make us 13 lovely eggs  . Couldn't sleep last night as one of my best friends announced shes pregnant by putting her 3mth scan pic on ** which wasn't the problem as im super excited for her as she m/c at 13wks earlier this year. However dh got really grumpy and snapped at me saying don't think you'll be joining her no point getting our hopes up  I know hes just scared that it won't work again and he worries about money but it upset me as we need to stay positive

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Ow Em, I think the men react differently during TX because they feel fairly useless, we are injecting, taking meds etc and they are simply waiting. Maybe it is his way of not getting his hopes up to try and avoid either of you being upset, which i know is easy to say but men think very differently.  I know my DH says if i get a BFP again we aren't going to talk about it too much until there is a heartbeat    Yeah right, like that will happen   

I tell you what though hun, this time it is going to work for you      I can feel it    You seem to have a much more relaxed approach this time, which is good.  Our bodies do strange things when we are anxious and worried. I think that is why i got a BFP 2nd time round. Think it will work, it will work!!! 

Do you have your second scan today?? Come on follies


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- I think your right its just his way of protecting us from the heartache. Theres no way though to stop yourself getting your hopes up just a little when you know there could be a chance its your turn for that magic bfp  Thanks hun were   we get lucky this time. Our bodies def do strange things under stress and our minds

Well I'm going to accupuncture tomorrow at new clinic. They a lady accupuncturist attached to them who has 30yrs experience so im looking forwrd to that. Got initial consultation tomorrow then gona book her for before and after et if I like her 

I've had second scan after nightmare getting to clinic. There was accident on M1 which caused massive delays as there was on wed too  All looking good and follies progressing well. We have 15 now ranging from 23mm-11mm and lots of smaller ones  So EC booked for Tues, Eeek! Cannot believe were doing it again.   for lots of lovely eggs

xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Robs- Fab  news about EC date! i will be thinking of you   that all goes well

Vics- hope you are OK 
Jelly - thanks for PM will PM over the weekend lots of love to you lovely ladies
XXXX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Em - its egg-tastic! load of follies, thats brilliant news. so pleased for you. poor DH. I think we all get down from time to time and feel fed up, it was just his turn this week. after all IVF and IF is enough to try the patience of a saint. I'm sure he's just having an off day, he's not normally like this, is he? he'll soon cheer up when you harvest your bumper crop next week. 

hows everyone else? all ok? thinking about you ladies. with TX starting next year at almost the same stage as it did this year i cant help but think back to last year, ah I was so naive about IVF! and this time last year I dont think I knew you lovely ladies which just seems so strange. what a year, we have all been through so much together. I'm   that 2013 is our year ladies.

well AFM got a relatively quiet weekend, dinner out tomorrow and Bond film on sunday. Had a couple view the house this evening so the house is already clean and tidy 

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all

Hope your all having good weekend 

Rome- thanks hun. Hope your well?

Nic- thankyou lets   they produce some lovely eggs  No dh is the most laid back upbeat person you'll meet. Its rare for him to be sad or down. I'm sure it was just a bad day. I think this year has been particularly hard as his brother and sis have had babies and his bro isn't even bothered really which upsets him and then my sis having a baby and two of my best friends announcing their pregnant. Its just baby overload. I've reached the point were im happy for them and get excited when I hear the news as its nobodys fault we have to have treatment wereas dh isn't there yet. He cheered up after hearing the follie update yesterday 

I'm very tired today not sure if its the drugs or because I had another early morning. Went to accupuncture today which was really good. Lots of sensations with the needles and the lady specialises in fertility. However she does charge alot for sessions. I'm not going to have time to go again before ET but can have a session before and after et. Have any of you had this done before? Its costly and im very relaxed at mo but would like to try it at the same time

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies   hope you all enjoying the weekend

Em, I had acupuncture twice on day of ET. Would def recommend it. First one to make your body ready for it and second to accept your lovely embie/s

It is expensive yes and all adds up, I have spent a fortune on acupuncture but I did continue going just before we moved. 

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning lovely ppl   hope you all had a fab weekend   xxxxxxx

Em, hows it going??     

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

ahhhhh I am so fed up!! I am waiting for my period. After my BFN in August my period came on OTD and then my next was 43 days later and I am now on Day 36!!! I am gettiing so fed up
Have tried all my acupuntcure points, drinking parslety tea - everything!!
Is this normal after a BFN?    

Hope everyone is OK?
Em- hope cycle going well

Sorry for rant
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, I'm sure it's very normal, drugs are to blame I bet. Fingers crossed you getting soon xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Rome- Do not despair  I was exactly the same after my first bfn from full cycle. It was 7wks til first af then nearly 6 for second and then seemed to get bit more normal. Hope it comes soon as I know how frustrating it is. Take high dose Vit C upto 6000mg a day. I use the disovalbe one without rose hips. 

Jelly- Hows oz? Have you got big bump now? 

Im getting very nervous ladies about tomorrow. Couldn't sleep last night. Kept thinking what if theres no eggs or ive already ovulated or none fertilise. Driving myself . This cycle has gone so well apart from af showing up weeks late that im sure something is going to go wrong. I've been super positive but today im not feeling that way. Very nervous and scared 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, stop thinking like that madam! This is your turn!!! Just know it will all go to plan for you  
Will be thinking of you tomorrow xx

Bump rather large now!! Eeeekkkk lol

Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello All  

Em - nice positive thoughts please. You have done everything right and been so calm so need some of that back now. I had accupuncture both before & after ET on both cycles and would be again if we decided to cycle again. 

Rome - exciting about house building work, are you having lots done? Re AF, thing they are completely bug*ered up after cycling, so afraid iota just a waiting game  

Jelly - glad to hear your bump is growing. How's the sunshine? Settled in yet and made some friend?  

Nic - Any news on the house viewing this weekend?

Vic - Hope you ad a gd weekend. When is hubby back for good - bet you can't wait!

Love to all lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks ladies. I'll give myself a good talking to later  I think im gona go for the accupuncture as feel its right for me. Don't know why but just do. I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow. Drug free day today 

xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Emm - its so hard for you but just think how different your treatment is this time with the immunes etc... - this will work for you I know it will   

Thanks girls for your kind words- the annoying thing is that after the ERPC following my miscarriage my periods went straight back to normal as clockwork!! why is this happening!!
Strange  

XX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Robinson!!!  Jelly is right, IT IS YOUR TURN!!!  Sending you a truck load of the positive orange stuff!

                                                

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Thankyou so much ladies   Don't know what i'd do without you xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Em wishing u buckets full of luck for tomorrow even tho i am sure everything will be fine & there will lots of lovely eggies! Stay positive hun x

Rome, i am waiting for mine too, aarrrgh driving me mad, even thinking of poas just cos its weird!! I am day 33, and hoping i was gonna be able to start dr before xmas!! 


Hey lizard, how are you?? Yes i am desperate for hubby to be home now i miss him so much especially now the longer nights are here  DH bless him is desperate too but job is taking so much longer than usual cos of weather.. 


Jelly & nic, how are u both??


I feel sad tonight, miss my hubby soooooooo much, just want a cuddle


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

just calling in to say huge good luck to Em for tomorrow, I dont think you'll need it though, this time tomorrow you will be sat at home (groggy!) thinking about your lovely eggies  .
will be thinking about you tomorrow hun   

Rome and Vic, our minds are doing wierd things, my AF has come early which means that I start IVF now on 2nd jan and still got one AF to go, I dont want them to get shorter but somehow my mind is overriding this! soooo strange. it happned like this last year, ended up DR on NYE instead of 5th Jan  

Lizard - how are you hun? hows the house, is it finsihed yet?

Jelly - have you started waddling yet? tee hee 

off to watch last nights 'Homeland', DH is getting annoyed with me for typing instead of watching!

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks ladies  im gona take all your confidence with me tomorrow because mines run away  

Nic-   yah for a date not long. It will be here before you know it. Nic We love homeland. Great series

Vic- thanks hun. Wow hope af doesnt show 

Omg!! Im a mess. Was no were near this nervous last time. Driving me insane 

xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Em, probably cos u know whats happening tomorrow but it will be ok. Its very unlikely, just thought doing a poss usually brings it on!! Weird eh?!! 

Nic, just watched homeland it was good!! Did u see damian lewis on jonathan ross on sat night, he is lovely!!


----------



## Lizard39

Good luck Em      xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thankyou. Gona go watch celebrity now then go to bed and listen to Zita west and try and calm down xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, thinking of you   sooo excited for you, this will be a good day, you'll see    

Xxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Emm- Thinking of you and let us know how you get XXXXX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all today? looking forward to hearing from Em later with her news. 

I'm feeling a bit down at the mo, not sure why, think its nerves with impending treatment but I'm also very concious of being 40 next year. I know i've only just had my 39th birthday but i feel it looming up like a big deadline. when you read all the stats for success etc and they just go down at 40. I just feel like the next round of TX is the beginning of the end if you know what I mean? cant really explain myself very well cos not sure myself but having doubts as to whether I can keep on going with all this. I never thought I'd be 40 and having a baby, but I also never thought I'd be 40 and not have children. I dont feel any excitement at the next round of TX and even if I do get pregnant, I know that I wont be able to feel any joy, just worry. which is a really sad way to be. 

sorry to be down today, not trying to hijack Em's good news, just needed to let off some steam. will be on later to find out how Em is doing, some good news with cheer me up

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, sending you big    
I felt like that on my seond tx...didn't feel excited at all, felt like a chore to be honest, something that had to be done.... But it's so worth it in the end Hun. Know how much we worry in the end, esp after what you been through, but you can't let that stop you.... Sending you loads of hugs and positive happy thoughts. 
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks hun, just needed to get it all out if you know what i mean xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Better to get it out methinks   you will be ok chick. Things like this messes with our heads a bit, we start over think stuff..... So always better writing it down
Xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic big    hun, its just so scary and daunting all mixed into one. Like Jelly says better to get it out than keep it bottled up. I think when you have suffered a loss as well it brings a whole different set of emotions. Getting a BFP is just one milestone of many.   

Oooh i am excited to hear about Em's news!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Nic- awww hun   Don't apologise for a down day. Like other lovely ladies say let it all out. You'll feel different when tx comes round hun im sure. It is so hard to get excited though after failures. It will be your turn soon im sure of it

Well I needn't have worried like you all said all was well  EC was a painful but bearable. They don't use sedation but local anthaestic and gas/air but was fine  
We got 15 eggs ladies!!! We were amazed and very happy. Were   they get jiggy tonight. Would be lovely to get 10 embies but we'll be happy with whatever the news is. Feels very surreal like its not really happening. Feeling very tender so its rest for me the next few days

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Em I've been logging on all day waiting for your news. 15 eggs is amazing! congrats my love you have done briliantly! fab news. I'm sure you will be getting some more good news tomorrow after a night in the love lab.  . so pleased for you, looks like things are changing for the better this time round.

Not impresed with your lack of sedation though! errgghh would not like to be awake for that. although the sedation did make me feel realy sick and I had to endure the drive home with a bucket on my lap so actually perhaps gas and air is the way forward! he he lets hope you will need some gas and air in about 9 months time

Nicxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Wonderful news Em-  

 that you get lots of embryos tomorrow!
Please keep us posted

Evening to all you lovely ladies and hope you are all doing well

XX


----------



## vicstar

Oooh em wonderful news! I have been waiting in anticipation, lets hope there is lots of loving tonight.... COME ON EMBIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, that's super fab news!!!!!! Soooooo happy for you!!!!
COME ON EGGIES  
Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

IM GETTING MY FURNITURE TODAY!!!!!!!


----------



## vicstar

Em how u feeling lovely?  


YAY JELLY furniture!!!!!


----------



## Lizard39

Morning  

15 eggs is fantastic Em - I'm sure lots of loving was going on last night   hope you aren't feeling too sore today  

Yah...furniture Jelly - now that has got to be exciting too  

Hi to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Yay! Jelly's got her furniture!!!! ooh thats wierd cos you said it would be here by thursday, but its only wednesday in the Uk..........!!

Cant wait to hear about Em's embies today, I'm supposed to be in the office today but accident on motorway and its closed so will try and get in later.....meanwhile I can sneak on here! he he

Love to us all

Nicxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Emm hope all embies have fertilised


----------



## knickerbockerglory

by the way ladies, thanks for your support yesterday, I went out for a walk later and suddenly all my fears and worries just seemed to slot into place and I realised, no wonder I'm feeling like this, there's a lot going on in january! :-

-I will be starting IVF nr 2 in Jan which is a year almost to the day since last TX
- In jan it I will be 5 years cancer free, which is amazing of course, but this time of year always churns up a lot of emotions for me as I was diagnosed just before xmas. I have just had a CT scan in prep for my last ever consultants appt in jan. whilst thats great, i'm also apprehensive, for the last 5 years I've had scans, monitoring, blood tests........now I wont have that safety net anymore. I completely understand that its more harmful to keep scanning me and exposing me to radiation..... but still I worry that after then its all down to me
- and lastly in jan it would have been my due date from my mc this summer (why oh why did I work out the date!)

so all in all lots of emotions about lots of things - no wonder I had a bad day!

thanks, dunno what I'd do without you all

Nicxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

we are here for you and I am on Round 3 IVF in Jan so we are going to be cycle buddies  
XX


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- were all hear for you whatever happens   5yrs cancer free will be something to celebrate  I also worked out the due date from my m/c last June and was very sad in Feb when it passed . I'll never forget it. Time is a great healer though

Jelly- Woohoo!! Finally your furniture 

Im feeling alot better today but still a little tender. I had the call and we have 9 lovely embryos  Were   they keep growing for us. Will find out tomorrow how there doing. I don't start my progesterone suppor until Sat. Has anyone else had this? It means I won't have any until after et if its Fri which I suspect it will be. I'm sure they know what there doing but worries me a little. Got to start clexane in the morn. The consultant said alot of research has been done and the hormone levels start to dip four days after ec so thats there reasoning for starting me on day 4. I'm on extra support too so 1000mg progesterone and clivamal tablets. 

Well gona rest up today then having my hair cut in morn by my friend and nice cuppa. Then shopping on way home 

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Em thats fabulous news! 9 lil embies! wow you have had a good crop on this cycle. I'm feeeling really positive for you this time Em. I think I had to start pessaries 1 day before ET but nearly a year ago now so could have that wrong! dont forget that they have your whole medical history in front of them and prescribe for you and whats right for you individually. I heard an advert on the radio the other day for your clinic and apprently it has the best results in Yorkshire so they must be doing something right!

got to go to work now, rest up, watch Jeremy Kyle and Murder she wrote!!

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun  I'm positive they know what there doing  Love murder she wrote. The top dose of stimms has def done us proud this cycle 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Fantastic news Em, that is one lovely crop     You get rested now ready for ET.  I can't remember exactly with first full cycle when i started support and frozen cycle is completely different.  I am sure they know what they are doing and don't forget it is a complete new cycle, procedure etc.  Feet up and chill   

Nic, glad you are feeling better today. It really is a rollercoaster.  I just want to say as well congratulations to being 5 years clear, that is amazing   

Lizard - nice to see you around hun, hows it going??

Today my DH made me cry (a little), sometimes he can be sooo amazing and really say things that pull on my heart strongs.  My AF came this morning so i rang DH to ask if he wanted to try this month, i.e. start d/r before Xmas and then start lining in between Xmas and New Year.  Cos i am doing a frozen cycle again no stimming.  Anyway, he said because he has been away from me for so long he would really like a few weeks to have me all to himself without any pressures of TX or work, he wants us to both enjoy Christmas and be able to do what we please.  That made the decision so easy for me, we will now start just into the new year.  God I MISS HIM


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- thanks hun . Im resting up promise. Im sure your right they know what there doing. Feeling very nervous already   Your dh sounds very romantic. Bet you cant wait to have him back xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good choice Vics- my dh wants to enjoy Xmas and NY before treatment and I agree!
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, that's fab news!!!!! Really pleased for you.  
Positive wibes forward   
I started my pessaries day after ET I think..

Oh vic, bless man   sounds like he's such a lovely person. You both enjoy Xmas and new year. Xx

Xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- thanks hun  Ah thats good to know as i'll be starting mine day after transfer. Hows the furniture looking  

Been feeling abit up and down today. Think its just nerves for the upcoming few weeks and the result  I'm scared to be honest. What if it fails a third time, what will we do. I need to wash away all these what ifs but seems to be only thing on my mind at mo 


xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Em sending you a ton of         


Haha not so sure about DH being a romantic but sometimes he just says the right thing 


Rome, u and I are going to make sure we both have an amazing xmas and new year before number 3!! CHEERS   Oh and nic too!! 

Bit annoyed tonight, got home and had a lovely parking ticket from when i went for a facial last week. The facial being a gift from work, gggrrrrr not impressed!! Parked on car park that i assumed was free after 6pm, robbing b*********!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, STOP thinking like that!   focus on the 'now' ok, one step at a time. If you like me, then I do understand, I always had to have a back up plan... But thing is, is only so much we can worry till it actually drives us   so please, try and think of all of this as a positive, and why shouldn't you, it's gone soooo well for you so far   I have super big hopes for you chick! 

Oh vic, can't believe that!! Aarrgghhhh would drive me mad too! Not an expense we want or need before Xmas for sure! Bet   was so drawn to your new super cool car, that's why hehe   how is it by the way?? I'm hoping to get my new car soon, Audi Q3 in white  

How's all my other ladies? Xxx
Nic, furniture was meant to come Thursday but then they suddenly had time yesterday, such a happy fat bunny at mo  

Busy busy with furniture sorting but loving every minute of it. Pelvic pain to the max tho!!! Oh well I'm to blooming excited re furniture, moving it and unpacking things so did the pain lol. Will deal with it later, nice long bath perhaps! Man been out on meetings but came home with a bottle of champagne to celebrate it all arriving, bless him so had a sneaky glass. Then he started putting our corned together, he was up till 23.00 doing that, aahhhh love him lol

Thinking of you all xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

That was meant to say - He was up till 23.00 putting our cot together... Stupid phone lol


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- thanks hun. Thats rubbish about your parking ticket. They are naughty 

Jelly- thanks chick  I'm feeling bit more positive today. Your right why shouldn't work for us  This could be our time and we have just as good a chance as anybody now  So pleased your furniture arrived and amazing you have your cot up. Just think soon there'll be a baby in it 


xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning Ladies

Em, its only natural to have fears and worries. you'd be a bit of a robot if you could go through this without them. just take every day at a time, in fact look how much better you feel today? just remember you are doing loads more this cycle to improve your chances, so you have an even better chance this time round. are they looking at going to blasts? when do you hear about ET? I am away this weekend so wont be able to post but will be thinking of you and sending you loads of    .

Jelly - woo hoo, furniture! Pelvic pain sounds bad tho, have you had it long? I assume its everything stretching out to accomodate Max and to get him out? ah cant wait till he's here and we can hear all about him, when I'm a stress head in jan on stimms you can give me positive news to keep me focussed!

Vic - oooh thats so annoying! I have been caught out on free parking but only for 1 hour and I didnt realise and got a ticket cos I was more than 1 hour. grrr. 

Vic & Rome - we decided to enjoy xmas before starting TX and also psychologically, we wanted to start in 2013 we felt like we'd had enough to cope with in 2012. I have been toying with the idea of joining a cycle buddy thread - Rome have seen the one you are on. thing is at the moment its fine, there's not too many on it but nearer the time there's loads and I cant keep up! may just lurk for a while. and I've got you lovely lot 

Lizard -   xx

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Man just came home with a brand new car for me!!!!! Wow    
Sooooo happy  

Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly you lucky girl! all you need now is a chauffer to go with it! hope the car can accomodate a pram tee hee

its not quite the same  as a new car, but DH got an iphone this weekend (yes its taken a while to get into the 21st century in this household). we spent ages last night playing with the Keith Lemmon mouthboard app. lots of laughing! recommended!

NIcxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, lol made me giggle, must admit I only just recently hot an iPhone too. Had the same old Nokia phone for years hehe.... But I only really use it for texting so never been interested in 'new technology' lol! But now of course love the iPhone. Man got one too so we play word feud with each other on the phones....Sitting next to each other hahahaha classic, yes we are pretty sad ppl! 

Any news em? 
Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

fab news Jelly- that is so kind of your husband!!!
How is the weather in OZ at the moment?

Hope every one is OK?

Nic-like you I felt that I wanted to draw a line under 2012 and i didnt want to have 3 cycles in one year! I wanted to enjoy Christmas and New Year and have something to look forward to.
Last night I had a real meltdown - to be honest I am so in two minds whether I want to try another cycle as the thought of it not working scares me so much!!! and then it would be my 4th cycle!! ahh!! I am probably feeling like this because I am on my period!!! 

Not long until the weekend


Emm- hope the embryos are diving fast and soon they will be where they belong  

XXX


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Thankyou all for your kind words and endless support   I could have not got through it without you. I'm feeling good today and looking forward to getting our beautiful embryos back on board  Had another phone call this morn to let us know how there doing. We had 8 still going strong as no 9 failed to divide. We have 5 at 2cells, 1 3cell and a 4cell and 5cell. She said the 5cell is top quality  So it sounds like it will be the 4+5cell ones going back. Were provisionally booked in for et tomorrow but will ring to confirm in morn as they don't open on Sundays which would be 5days. The consultant said theres no difference in success rates for 3dayx2 against one 5 day blast. Were feeling happy we have 8 as hopefully we'll get some snowbabies . 

Hope your all well

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Fab fab news em!!!!!! Soooooo happy for you!!!!! PUPO lady soon. 

Come on embie s


----------



## vicstar

Ooh em's gonna be pupo today, woohoo           GOOD LUCK!!!!xxxx


Jelly your hub sounds wonderful, what a surprise!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya vic, yes he sure is, take good care of me  

Rome, weather here getting hot hot hot!!! Hope you ok chick

Hello to all you lovely ladies. It's weekend!!!!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Emm thinking of you


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning all

Em - ooh hope todays the day and you are PUPO by the time you read this! your embies sound like real good uns, hope you get some snow babies too. now the longest 2 weeks of your life. last time my clinic tested 14 days after EC, this time they've said 16 days but not sure when that starts? will be keeping everything crossed for you my darling.

Hows everyone else? I've got a lurgy thats doing the rounds, feeling crappy. tonight we go on a 3 hour drive to see DH's family for the weekend, could really do without it, I just want to hibernate at home  

had to email my big boss yesterday to ask for some unpaid leave for next round of TX, she was very supportive but given that she saves money on her budget I'm not surprised! she could authorise 'special leave' ie paid leave but she hasnt mentioned anything about that.  oh and if it works she saves even more money when I'm on mat leave. grrr

NIcxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening lovely ladies

Thanks for all your lovely words 

I'm officially PUPO with two 8cell top grade embryos on board  ET was a little tricky as there was a bend in the cervix again like first cycle think its cause the ovaries are swollen. We got our consultant in ET with us which was a bonus. We were scanned and could see the catheter go in and the embies. Wish there hadn't been a bend in the cervix but I don't think will effect the embies . I don't really feel any different in myself if you know what I mean. Don't really know how to describe it feel very relaxed and normal. Just wish I could see inside my womb and check on them and see if there growing. This is going to be a long two weeks 

Nic- hope you feel better soon 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

MASSIVE CONGRATS TO MY DARLING PUPO GIRL    
What wonderful news   I'm soooooo happy for you!
Now take it easy. One day at a time, let nature do its magic   have such good feelings about this, lil Max does too  
very proud of you chick 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- thanks hun . It feels very surreal. I cant actually believe we,ve been through another cycle. Like im watching it happen to someone else.   we finally get some good news

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good weekend  Were taking dss and his friend to cinema this aft and then chilling this morning and tonight. Then my parents are coming across from nottingham for sun and mon so will be nice to see them. Me and dh cooking sunday roast for family tomorrow well dh will be doing most of it as no lifting dishes out of oven for me 

I have so much to remember this cycle have clexane,tablets and two different pessaries. Otd is 18days after ec with this clinic which is 1 Dec but im sure if it hasnt worked af will show before then.

Xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

IT WILL WORK EM!!!!!!!    

Have a great wknd xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning all

Having a mini melt down this morn . Was feeling so positive too but starting to think it wasn't such a good thing having 3 day transfer  Thinking they won't have as good a chance as usually they don't enter the womb til day 4. Getting myself in a right tis  Need some    and a good telling off

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, STOP IT!! Stop over thinking everything    telling you off here lol  

Seriously tho, you be just fine, positive wibes coming your way.... Don't forget, my little bean is a 2day transfer!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks hun. I didn't know your little max was a 2day transfer  I'm giving myself a telling off too  Just getting scared, silly girl 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

He sure was   my little fighter  

I do know what you mean tho, 2ww isnt easy and you start reading into things, but pls try and relax   you have two fab little embies inside, be strong  

Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

The best place for them is inside you Em! Stop worrying and stay away from Dr Google!!
XXX


----------



## jack12

wishing you all the best robinson. Much love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jack- thankyou my lovely. Hope your well  

Rome- How did you know Dr Google had been upsetting me  Thanks hun 

Jelly- thanks chick  I know there good uns in there but its soooooooo hard not to doubt things when we've had nothing but disappointment so far. Your right NEED TO STAY STRONG 

Had phone call from embryologist this aft which was abit of a suprise on a Sun. Just updating us on our embies left in the lab. Out of 7 5 went on to keep developing and all made it to blast but only two are suitable for freezing. The 3rd is a very low grade blast so she didn't recommend we freeze it and the other two are early stage blasts. So I asked her if we could freeze them anyway as don't really want to loose them. She is going to leave the two early blasts and check on them tomorrow morning and ring us. So we may have another two snowbabies  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Em that is fantastic that you have snowbabies too, fingers crossed you have two more today.. STOP WORRYING and stay away from google!!! Your embies are in the best place right now and hopefully they are soon snuggling in for the next 9 months. Take it easy but also try to keep busy and your mind occupied.


Hows everyone else?? My DH is home, YEAH!!!!! He surprised me on saturday afternoon!!!!!! I am so happy now!!!xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic,  hurrah for man being home    

Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- Yah for your dh coming home  What a lovely suprise. I know your right and all your advice is keeping me sane  


Well had the phone call and we have another snowbaby today  Were very happy and lucky to have 3 beautiful snowbaby blasts. The other two weren't good enough as one stopped developing and the other had started degenerating. The embryologist was lovely and said she understood we didn't want to loose any embies but it was a false econemy freezing the lower grade ones as we would potentially have nothing on et day and we are very lucky to have three waiting for us if we need them for a potential three cycles more. She's right we potentially have another 3 cycles waiting for us that we can afford  Hopefully we won't need to use them anytime soon  

Hope all you lovely ladies had a good weekend 

Back to work and reality for me tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, that's such brill news!!, so happy for you, and jealous lol (if I'm allowed to say that hehe, you know what I mean tho right...) 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly-   thanks hun. Your def allowed to say that,lol. Hiws the furniture looking? and the new car  xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Really really pleased for you Hun  

Getting there.... Nearly done lol and car is LUSH!!! Lol, haven't driven lot tho a man keeps using it for meetings in town, he's still waiting for his cars to arrive, hopefully in a week xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks darl 

You'll have house all sorted ready for Max to arrive  I love a new car feels amazing. Mines 4yrs old, would love a new one xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Love the smell of the new leather inside


----------



## Robinson84

Well Jell


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

How are we all? Yey! Em is PUPO!!!!!    great news about your snowbabies too. no doubt your embies are snuggling in as we speak now that there are no nasty immunes in the background. feeling really positive for you hun. take care at work

and Vic has her man home   !!! oh I bet you are so glad to have him back. I would be distraught without my DH, I even miss him during the day when we are both at work (soppy!!). 

Hows everyone else? hope you're all good. I still have lurgy which has turned into an annoying cough - speaking, breathing and laying down in bed trigger off coughing fits so vvvv annoying really! have had today as leave and been a domestic goddess - made soup, foccacia and wraps/flatbreads so the freezer is full. feeling knackered now, so much for a relaxing day off!

Nicxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Lovely news on your snowbabies!  

How are you feeling with the 2WW?

Hope the rest of you ladies are well

Not long for some of us who will be starting treatment soon -scary to be honest!  

XX


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun . Hope you feel better soon. Were   those immunes are all sorted 

Rome- thanks hun . Im feeling normal really but when my mind isnt occupied though im getting nervous and overthinking it all and talking myself into the fact it hasnt worked. The 2ww is the worst part by far. Im so excited for you lovely ladies starting in Jan  2013 will be a good year

Xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

How are we all doing ladies ?   
Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all 

Jelly- hey hun, im good thanks. Trying to ignore any symptoms 

Hows everyone else??

Cannot wait til  

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hello ladies

are we all ok? Em just ignore any symptoms at all as they are no indicator of it working or not working (ha remind me of this in january!). sending you loads of     and keeping everything crossed but got a feeling you dont need it  

well we have a second viewing on the house on saturday and our estate agent has been talking to their mortgage advisor and thinks they will put an offer in. fingers crossed. DH has gone a bit mad in the last couple of days and suggested we look at some houses about £50k over our budget! and he's the sensible one when it comes to money! its not that we couldnt get a mortgage for these properties but that we want to make sure we can afford the mortgage/bills on one wage so that if one of us got made redundant (or dare I say I was on maternity leave) we could afford things. I think someone must have slipped something in his tea! 

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I can't wait for Xmas too  

Nic, brill news re house... On all fronts lol. Ohhh you mst show me if you find anything!! Our plan was to stay here 6months while looking at something to buy, now however, think we will more likely stay here 12 months   it's been such an effort getting furniture and getting it all sorted to finally make it fel like a home that moving so soon, with a newborn, might be a bit much. Doesn't stop us from looking of course  

We really love this area we are in too so think when we do find our own place it will be around here.. Park just outside our doorstep, high street with some lovely coffee shops and boutique shops 5min up the road, loads of families around this area....list goes on, pretty much perfect  

Hope allyou lovely ladies are well
Xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hello ladies

Wowsers Nic, exciting stuff!!! Fingers crossed you get an offer    

Jelly, sounds amazing and perfect where you are hun.  Bet you glad all your furniture in now so you can start to enjoy your new life, and soon baby Max will be here.  Ow its all too exciting !!

Em, how are you holding up hun, not driving yourself too   i hope!!        I have a really good feeling about this time hun and have everything crossed.  Me too i am getting excited about this Xmas more than the last couple of years, it will soon be here!! I have my eye on a Thorntons calendar in Tesco, it looks amazing and i think i am going to treat myself!!! Never too old for a calender!!  

Lizard and Rome, how are you ladies??

AFM going away next weekend for a few days with DH, doing Xmas shopping, getting in the festive spirit etc etc and plenty of   !!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Hello lovely ladies

Nic-   I'll def remind you of that in Jan. Very exciting news on house front. Hope they put an offer in. Lol your dh sounds like mine who is also very good with money. I'd be like you looking at more expensive houses 

Jelly- Wow were you love sounds amazing. I'm picturing it my head and its looking like something out of a movie  How you feeling?

Vic- Hey hun, I've already bought my advent calander from M&S, Mmmmmmmm! Your never too old  Your few days away sounds lovely.

Well thankyou for all your positive thoughts and words  you've cheered me up no end. I'm glad your all feeling good about it  Today has been the first day i've thought this may not work  Don't know whether i'm just panicking and getting scared or preparing myself before it happens so it isn't as hard on us

Love to all

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jack12

please try to stay positive. I think our brains tend to deal better with trying to feel dissappointed, its a far safer 'place' to go in our minds. My dad used to say to me, you must have hope or else why put ourselves through it. Hang onto that mate!!!! Sending you lots of love and here if you need me xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Em, ditto what jack said, keep positive hun it can and IT WILL WORK     xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thankyou for your positivity 

Last night and today ive been   . I just cant seem to snap out of it. I was so positive after et and for first 5days but now im a wreck  Im so mad with myself for getting this way but cant help it. Im just not feeling good about it. What a nightmare im just waiting the inevitable now

Sorry ladies ive tried so hard to keep positive but failed miserably 

Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

aaarrrgghhhh did a long post yesterday with loads of personals but it seems to have disappeared!

so just a quickie. Em my love big hugs    , you are bound to have up and down days in all this. just accept today is a down day, cry, blow snot bubbles and remember that tomorrow is another day. Please remember all the extra things you are doing this time to make this work and so far, correct me if I'm wrong you have seen no evidence of it not working. has AF arrived? nope. so there is every chance that it has worked. please dont give up hope my love, you have every reason to believe it can and will work.

sending  big hugs to everyone else, gotta go, me and DH off out for a curry, its been a while and I have the remenants of a cold so feeling like a hot one!

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun. Your right ive had no indication to say it hasn't worked but im just convincing myself it hasn't  Your totally right we've done so many good things this cycle and know so much more. I just keep thinking what if they don't make a difference and then were will we be  Arrggghhh! I'm an idot I tell you. Dh had said same thing we've no idea yet whether it has or hasn't worked so I need to try and keep 

I have curry box for tonight for me and dh  

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Robinson, sending you the hugest of hugs.  When I had my IVF treatment I was convinced it hadn't worked.  I even posted on FF talking about what I was going to do differently next time, lose a bit more weight, eat healthily etc etc.  You could have knocked me down with a feather when I got a BFP!!!  

Don't think about what will happen when it doesn't work, think what will happen if it does, that is much more scary!!!   As I say to everyone going through the 2ww, try to keep yourself busy, do things that you enjoy doing.  I read, studied, watched films, played computer games, did puzzles and cross stitch, even tried to learn the piano.  Anything to take my mind off what was going on inside.  I thought about things too much during my first 2ww and I ended up having a panic attack, something that I hadn't had before, or since - you don´t want to get yourself into a tizz like that. 

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Wraak- Thankyou  I've been ok up until this weekend and kept busy. I have tried everything to distract myself but tx just keeps pushing through into my mind  I im honest I'm not really sure it hasn't worked but I've had tummy ache since fri and think thats whats upset me  I bleed 10days into my 2ww on last fresh cycle and I just think its gona happen again. Wish I was stronger and could forget about tx and enjoy the 2ww. Dh has been his usual positive self and laid back self and says having tummy ache isn't necessarily a bad think and we don't know for sure it hasn't worked. 

Love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Em  . I has 2 blast transferred on a Tuesday & had bad tummy ache on the Saturday & Sunday.Then on the Thursday I has AF type tummy pains and thought it hadn't worked and then got out BFP on OTD on the Saturday. It does work my darling, you just have to find the strength to believe it will.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- thankyou hun . I know I really need to try believe its just so hard when we,ve never had any success. Si lively to see you back hun. Hope your welk. Thinking of you alot xxx


----------



## vicstar

Em   i had bad tummy ache too and was convinced it was over and i got a BFP.. Tummy ache can be a very good sign, not always bad news... Stay strong hun


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- thanks hun. What did yours feel like. Mines really hard to but my finger on but its so uncomfortable its kept me up last two nights. Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Not as bad as af pains but like a low down cramp which was fairly constant, it was uncomfortable. Felt quite bloated too. I thought it was af cos that is how i usually start. Its probably keeping u awake cos u are worried and driving yourself mad thinking its over cos i know i did. I sat at work and cried cos i thought it was over before otd but just hang on in there.. X


----------



## vicstar

And if it has worked for you your wonb makes some big changes now. Which gives u tunmy ache


----------



## Wraakgodin

Exactly Vic, I had AF type cramping so I assumed AF - logical!!!      When I used to mod on the cycle buddies section I heard that a lot. 

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks ladies. I'm as bloated as a beach ball  I feel very tender and it hurts when I laugh. Cramping comes and goes. I havn't cried as much today which is good. You ladies have given me abit of hope again  xxxx


----------



## vicstar

There is always hope my love   don't forget you also had a lot more follies this time which takes a lot of settling down


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, sending you super huge  
Keep thinking positive darling, know its hard at times but you doing soooo well, not long now

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Hi ladies

THankyou so much for your support over the weekend

I just wanted you to know we got our first ever   this morning  Words cannot describe how happy we are to have overcome this first hurdle. We had a blood test to confirm this morning at clinic. We had to wait an hr to be seen then another hr and half for result then go get drugs. WHat a morning. I've been advised not to work as have mild OHSS so not going in for rest of week

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Oh I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased for you my love. big, big big hugs coming your way   . ooh thats made my day! 


I was just coming on to post to see how you were today, was hoping you weren't too down he he much better today I see!

what a day, think you deserve to sit with your feet up and take it steady. what do you have to do for OHSS, is it drink loads of water? cant remember. I'm sure you will be following the advice to the letter.

he he in a couple of hours you have gone from being PUPO to P!

Nicxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Fab news congratulations
XXXXX


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun  Im laid on sofa as im writing this with feet up. It certainly has been a day. Were excited but as you all know were a long way off being out of the danger zone. Yes plenty of fluids for me and need to ring clinic everyday to let them know how im feeling

Rome- thanks hun 

I still dont believe were actually pregnant  I dont think it will really sink in til scan day. Were   we make it so much

Xxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Em, Pleeeeeaaaasseee do one thing for me and enjoy every second of this. i know you are right to be cautious but you have passed a significant hurdle today. I was so worried throughout my pregnancy that it would go wrong and didnt enjoy a second of it. its one of my regrets that I didnt enjoy or celebrate my first ever pregnancy. so take a leaf out of my book and do the opposite!


Nicxxx


----------



## vicstar

Em congratulations my love that is wonderful news, i am soooooo happy for you.   . I was gonna say ohss and that is a good sign for a bfp!! WAHOOOO!!!!xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - that is such wonderful news   I am over the moon for you and hubby. Enjoy every minute of being pregnant as its such a wonderful time for you both. Wouldn't it be lovely if we all lived near each other as you would definately be getting a big hug from me right now Em.

Jelly - our little ray of sunshine in Oz. Not long now   I'm so excited for you & hubby. Enjoy your last month with hubby as a family of two, before your little angel arrives  

Nic - Any house news re selling your house? Have you seen any you like yet too - even if they are alittle over budget  

Vic - are you enjoying having hubby home? Is it this weekend that you're going away for a nice weekend?  Bet it will be lovely having some quality time together!  

Rome - How's your house renovation coming on? 

Jack - how are you & bump doing it? How long to go now? 

Sue - hope all well with you and thank-you fr all the support you give our little thread.

Love to all. Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- thankyou hun  Would be so lovely if we all lived closer 

Vic- thanks hun. Were very happy

Well it still hasn't sunk in at all. Roll on scan  Week for me to put my feet up. I'm still feeling very uncomfortable and already look 3mths pregnant  

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hey lizard lovely to hear from you, how are you??  yes hubby is back and it is wonderful, loving him home   yes we are away this weekend for a few days and i cant wait!! How are you doing?? 


Em i just want to reiterate what nic and lizard have said, enjoy your bfp, it is special and magical... Ooooh u may have twinnies!!!! I am soooo excited  


Nic, hey how are you? Any news re house yet?


Jelly, getting nervous yet ?x


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG HOW MUCH HAVE I MISSED!!!!!!! Wow!

Em,          get in there! Lol. What fab news! Sooooo happy for you and your man. I echo what Nic said, enjoy evey single minute of it   such lovely news

Big   to all my ladies  

So ready to meet my little man now.... And getting so fed up lol. I'm at the very uncomfy stage so everything is hard work. My feet ache so much and my hands now sore, numb and swollen   seeing physio next week as think I might need gloves for my hands, getting hard even holding a fork  
COME OUT NOW LITTLE MAN   

Kisses to all
Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- im already enjoying it but still can't believe it really. I know it may be twins, how exciting  We'll have to wait and see. My hcg was 100 13days after ec which is above average so you never know

Jelly- THanks hun . I just don't believe its true at all. Aww hun bet you can't wait to met your lil baby boy 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

When is your first scan em??    
Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

First scan is 12th Dec  15days to go. I get one at 6wks because they scan early if you've had any tubual probs then will get another at 7 or 8wks to check for hb then will be d/c to care of gp. What do you think physio will be able to do? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I saw my little mans heartbeat at 6wks2days  

Roll on 12th for you  

Been to physio already as get bad pelvic pain, got a support band for belly and lots of exercises and 'how to move' advice. For hands, might unfort end up with 'gloves' for rest of pregnancy to help with swelling and soreness. But could be lucky and get better in next few days.    

So, have you told family yet  
Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Wow fingers crossed we see a hb 

Sounds like your in alot of pain hun. Hope physio helps

Yes we,ve told parents and siblings only at mo til after scan.   everything is going to be ok

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning ladies (or afternoon Jelly!)

how are we all today? Em, how you feeling he he! blimy 15 days, that will just drag so much. and there was you worrying about a 3 day transfer, lol! we havent yet had twinnies on our thread so maybe you are the first Em.............

Jelly - ooh it sounds bad hun. the pain is bad enough but not being able to hold a fork and eat, that would kill me! I'm guessing you cant take much for the pain either? you poor love, hope the pool is easing things for you. it wont be long before Max is here and you have completely forgotten all this episode

Lizard - glad to see you posting hun. hows the house renovations going, are they finished yet? thanks for asking about the house. we had teh couple come on saturday for a second viewing, all sounded positive but so far - NOTHING! estate agents left a message for them yesterday and no reply. think they are playing hardball!

Vic - where are you going this weekend? the lakes? bet you are really looking forward to it

Rome - how are you?

Jack - how are you hun? how many weeks now, wont be long?

AFM well just has some sudafed to clear my post-cold blocked ears. the ears are now feeling much better but i didnt realise it was a stimulant and I'm buzzing! I've now got palpitations and feel jittery! (this is coming from someone who can get the shakes after 3 cups of caffeinated tea)

Nicxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Someone pass me a kleenex, I am having a blub here! I am soooooo sooooooo happy for you Em!!! What fantastic amazing wonderful news!!! Sorry, I am speechless, and that doesn´t happen often!!



Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

aw Sue, you've set me off now!


----------



## Robinson84

Sue- thankyou hun. I had proper good blub when they told us at clinic. Just the elation of finally getting a positive and knowing our precious embies finally snuggled in. You,ve been with me from day one as well as all these other lovely ladies  xxx

Nic- im still not believing its really happening  yes i have a feeling the next 2ww will be a long one and i will be on constant knicker watch. Any news on house? Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry Nic!!  I will send you a cyber tissue!  

Em, don´t start, you will make me worse!!!   

Sue


----------



## jack12

robinson i am soooooooooooooo happy for you hun, you so deserve this. I saw this heartbeat on scan at 5wks and 5days. you have your scan day b4 my section........scary two weeks for us both eh xxxxxxxxxxx

lizard.....hi to you and big  as always xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Jelly -   you get better in next couple of days. Make sure you rest up  

Em - do you have another hcg blood test tomorrow?

Jack - OMG your c-section is in 2 weeks time. How are you feeling?

Hi Nic, Vic & Rome


----------



## Robinson84

Jack- thanks hun . Aww how amazing you meet your baby in 2wks. Will be thinking of you 

Lizard- no havnt got anothe hcg test. They were happy with my level as was at top end of what they,d expect for that time.   it keeps rising. 

love to all xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning lovely ladies  
Hope you all have a good day 

It's very stormy, grey and wet here! LOVE IT!! Just been too hot lately, tempted to sit out in garden in my undies, feeling the cold rain hit my hands, feet and legs lol      

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning Jelly or afternoon  What time is it now in oz? Its been grey and rainy here for days doesn't bother me either  

Can I ask did anyone have cramps and period pains in early pregnancy. Had really bad ones last night which kept me awake again. Was really scared was gona bleed. I just still cannot believe were pregnant 

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Em, I had cramps and AF type pains during my 2ww and beyond.  It is just the little one snuggling in and your body changing accordingly.  If you are concerned, phone your clinic.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

It's bed time here now lol   close to 10pm 

I had loads of aches and cramps Hun, normal so don't worry. I still get them now  

Hope everyone is well

Nite nite xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

wish it was bed time here, Jelly!!!  Sleep well!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I love my bed!! Actually, I love any bed hehe
I don't sleep very well at all anymore, night times are a struggle, lucky I can have a nap during day! Feel like an old lady lol 

Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

THanks Sue. I'll see how I go next few days. Might mention it to clinic when I ring them 

Jelly- Wow its night time there. Thats good to know. Just worrying thats all  I suppose it never stops  Nite nite

xxxxxx


----------



## jack12

robinson, try not to worry bout pains. It is all the muscles and stuff softening etc, ALOT is happening in the first few weeks. I shave had period pains etc all the way through. My best advice is to rest when you get them, listen to your body xxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jack- thanks hun  its just so difficult. I've been signed off work for two weeks so taking it nice and easy  xxxxx


----------



## jack12

Oh i am glad. ya gotta throw everything at it to give it the best chance aint ya. You got precious cargo on board there!!!!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

How are we all? 

Well i've had a up and down day  This 2ww is so much harder than the last one. I'm just so scared its all gona get taken away. I'm scared going to the toilet, at every twinge then when I don't have any symptoms i'm worrying. This is torture. How can I relax. I don't think I actually believe i'm pregnant yet if you know what I mean

This journey is so tough ladies

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a huge hug, Em.  I know the feeling, well.  I was terrified, it took us so long to get to that point and I was scared that it would be taken away from us. 

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Hang on in there em, i am sure all is well i have a very good feeling about you.. Your body is going crazy with changes at the moment, try to relax as best you can. I know its easy to say that but it is good for you. Take it easy hun, u will soon be seeing one or two wonderful heartbeats  


Hi to everyone else, flying visit tonight off for a few days in the morning so packing!!


----------



## Lizard39

Hi ladies,

How are you all feeling? Hubby away this weekend with the boys getting drunk & i was slightly worried I wouldn't cope on my own as been having a really tough time last few 2-3 weeks dealing with miscarriage and infertility  . Didn't want to post on here as it was 'so exciting for Em and her turn' if you know what I mean. Thought I was doing ok until we had our follow-up appointment and saw the councillor last month - wow that councillor is good but bought a lot of emotions to the surface and we clearly hadn't dealt with things! I feel like I'm on the mend now though, not sobbed for quite afew days  . I have a wonderful day planned - baking this morning and then 2 of my girlfriends with 4 children, 2 of whom are my gorgeous godchildren are coming over for lunch and then I'm treating the kids to pottery painting a Christmas bauball. 

Enjoy your Sunday's. Anyone put up their Christmas try yet? 

Love to all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- sorry to hear you havn't been having a good time of it   You know you can post anytime regardless of anyone else's news. How did follow up appointment go? Glad your counselling helped and you feel on the mend  Sounds like you have a lovely day planned. Enjoy  I have all my decs up. Always put them up on the 1st  I love christmas xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, sending you huge   always here for you petal  

I have put my tree up too hehe 

   

Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- Yeah for xmas       xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Gosh I was shattered - 4 children for 5 hours! But it was wonderful & I loved it   had to have a little sleep for 90 mins at 5:30pm though...Opps hope I can sleep tonight! 

Em - I just wanted you to have a special time with your cycle and news   has your BFP sunk in yet? How are you feeling? I know you will be on constant knicker watch - but try to enjoy

Can't believed Em & Jelly that you have put your christmas trees up already. Ours isn't going up for another couple of weeks   as have to wait for new floor/carpet to get laid.

hi to all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- glad you had good day  Your always thinking of others hun and thats what makes you such an amazing person. No the bfp hasn't sunk at all. You know me too well. I'm checking everytime I go to toilet and inbetween  So nerve wracking. Hows house looking now? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

In my defence ......in a hot country.. Don't feel xmassy at all yet.... Need to do anything possible to get into holiday spirit  

I dont know your excuse em hehe

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

When is flooring going in Lizard? Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Flooring going down this week and carpet at the weekend, so come Sunday half the house will be looking nice and finished! Hubby and I always have a 'Christmas weekend' - putting up the tree, champagne, nibbles, hubby cooks gorgeous dinner & relaxing and we are doing it on 15th Dec - can't wait.


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, that sounds lovely!!! Me and man put our tree together too and had a little dance after to Xmas music hehe, silly I know lol

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- that sounds lovely your christmas weekend  Soon be here xxx

How is everyone?? It seems very quiet on here at mo


----------



## Lizard39

Hello  

Alittle trip down memory lane...exactly one year ago today I first joined this thread and said hello to Em & Jelly  . Afew weeks later on 21st December Nic popped in to say hi can I join you followed swiftly by Rome on 28th Dec  . Vic soon joined us on 2nd January  . 12 months on, I feel like I have friends for life. You have been there through the good days and bad. Each of you have posted and PM'd me when I needed your support and have always found the right words to comfort me despite being many miles away. You have each shared in my joys of happiness with our bfp & seeing our beanies little heartbeat.  I have shared my secrets with you along with some very intimate details! 

We have all experienced many tears this year - for ourselves and each other. I have cried when each of you got your BFP as well as bfn.  At the time of your miscarriage Vic & Nic I didn't really understand how you where feeling and hope I supported you as best I could - I now know the pain & heartache your felt and still feel today. Jelly you are always so positive and now I'm so excited for you with the arrival of Max soon and looking forward to hearing all about motherhood and your dreams coming true as well as all the wedding plans! Em you are an amazing lady who always find the strength deep down and have constantly been there for me this year and I am over the moon with your BFP. Rome, I remember we lost you at the beginning of this year but was so lovely to have you back, as you always have wise words for us all. And finally...Sue - you are just the best moderator - thank-you for being all ours and don't think about moving to another thread as 2013 is going to be a wonderful year for all of us.

Lots of love to you all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard

Reading that touched me so much and made me  . What an amazing post  I remember the day i joined ff very well. I was recovering from my op and just started af ready to cycle. Those mix of emotions seem so far away now. Your right we have been through so much together and am honored to know all you amazing ladies. I have shared things ive never shared with my closest friends and family and hope we continue in the years to come to remain friends.

Lizard my guardian angel I will always be here for you 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Ohhh Lizard, I just want to give you a big   what a lovely post. I love this forum, like you Lizard I feel so close to you all. We have all been through Different kinds of journeys and every time we have all supported each other.   doesn't matter if we are happy or sad, we can share anything here.

I love this forum, never stop posting  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

ITS SNOWING!!!!!!!

lizard that is the most lovely & heartfelt post ever, i can remember joining and being so scared but now almost 12 months on i have made some wonderful caring friends who know some of my inner most fears and thoughts, who i trust completely to share my joy & pain with and who have been there for each other through every moment of this journey... I love being on here and am so glad to have 'met' you all!!


Love to you all, away at the mo & just managed to get a bit of wifi in costa coffee!!!xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Lizard

read your post and had a little blub. I honestly cant remember what life was like without you guys. I've never neen one for ********/online chatting so I amaze myself that I feel so close to you all without actually 'knowing' you. you have all helped me through the tough times and been there for me in the good times and i'm so glad i shared them all with you. I hope I'm as supportive of you all as you have with me.  

MWAH! big kisses to you all
Nicxxxx
ps no snow here......yet!


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Vic- hope your having a lovely time away 

Nic- hows you?

Lizard- 

Rome and Jelly- how are you ladies doing?

Still not feeling confident about being pregnant  One day I think yeah im def pregnant and im more tired and the next I feel normal. So confusing and scary. I cannot wait for scan on one hand and then in another way im so scared they'll be nothing there

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Em

I wish I had some magic words to stop you worrying, but I know that in the same situation I would be exactly the same! you just have to ride it out till your scan (is it the 15th?) and I know that you will feel more confident after then. when you see the heartbeat flickering away you will feel better. just hold on to that thought. dont forget its very early days so you wont necessarily have pregnancy symptoms at the moment, but thats completely normal.

I'm feeling really positive for you hun, you are doing so much more on this cycle, this is a sticky one (or two!) for sure 

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun. It would be so nice to have just a few symptoms for some reassurance. Scans on the 12th so only 6days to go  My only reassurance at the mo is this is the furthest we,ve ever got withou bleeding. Its been 21days since et already. Xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Everyone  

Hope you have all had lovely weekends. I'm shattered as we have spent all day yesterday & til 3:30pm today painting, sorting, clearing & cleaning! Hubby still has abit of painting to do in the evening ths week as 3 bedroom carpets are being laid on Thursday - yah   Just going to veg out on the sofa now for the evening and let hubby cook us a nice roast! 

Em - only 3 more sleeps now   Anything exciting happening for anyone this week? 

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- wow im not suprised your chilling. What a busy weekend. I know can't believe its only 3 sleeps just seems like yesterday the clinic were congratulating us. So scared  Were   theres something there 

Hope everyone else is well 

xxx


----------



## vicstar

I am back!!!! Feeling festive today ladies, tree up, lights up, its lovely    

Em, cant wait for you, two more sleeps hun, eek everything will be fine  


Lizard, love new carpets the smell and everything!! You sound busy busy busy, time to chill!!


Nic, rome and jelly - how are you ladies??


Afm, af arrived this am so ringing clinic to start again. By my calcs i will start dr on 1st jan!!!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Vic-    great news about starting again hun. Very excited for you  How you feeling about it? thanks hun  Really hope all will be well  . How was your trip? All the xmas shopping done? xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Great news about starting again Vics-    
XX


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- hey hun, hows you? xxx


----------



## Lizard39

So when is everyone starting as this think you all might be cycling buddies


----------



## Shoegirl10

All good here thanks Robs. How are you? Not long left until your scan!

I'm so busy at work and I can't wait until the christmas break to have some well deserved glasses of wine!!!!

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well xx


----------



## vicstar

Hey ladies, rome when u starting?? I think nic is soon too 


Em, fantastic week away but hardly any xmas shopping done!!! Aaaargh, panic setting in now!!! 


Lizard, i think we are going to be cycle buddies which is good xx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- glad you had good week away  

Rome- Soon be xmas hun and you can relax. I'm good just wish I had more definate symptoms to reassure me. I know 2 sleeps  

Very excited for all you ladies starting in January  Not long at all and im sure it will be here before we know it as this last year has flown by

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  

Lovely reading that some of you starting tx soon! Enjoy Xmas to the max with a few sneaky drinks, before you know it, there will be zero drinks for next 9months lol 

Soz I haven't been on here for a bit... I'm in hospital, not to worry tho, all seems ok, they just keeping an eye on me, over fussing if you ask me lol. Having some more tests today and hoping I can then go home
Will update more later

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Take care Jelly   Do as you are told   and rest up - that's an order xxx


----------



## vicstar

Look after yourself jelly, hope u are back home very soon xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Jelly, hope you soon get discharged, and rest up in these precious last few weeks, because soon the fun starts!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, you do make me giggle lol. 

They where a TINY bit worried about re eclampsia so just wanted to keep a close eye on me. Also have more fluid in tummy then normal, yet baby on the smaller size, no surprise tho as I'm not huge lol. If they had to induce, baby boy will be just fine as weigh a good 5.3lbs but hopefully shouldn't come to that. Second bloods just came back all ok so just waiting for doc then hopefully I be on my way home for now until next appointment.

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girls for thinking if me tho, no need to worry lol, sure all will be just fine and sure little man is VERY comfy in there in all that fluid, prob too comfy and stay in extra long!!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thought you wanted him out as soon as possible, Jelly!!  

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Hope your home Jelly


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh trust me I do!! Lol   I would have him today if they let me!!

Home now   they want me back on Friday for more tests. Too much protein in urine. So if no better by Friday then they will most likely induce me.... I be pretty happy with that although very scary, of course want the best for the little man, and as long as his weight ok and will be fine then it sure is ok by me  

Either way..... Not long till I hopefully get to meet my little darling

Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Ohhhhhh.....we might have a little Christmas angel   Note - I say 'we' as Max isn't just your Jelly, he's for sharing with us all


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol         obv doctor wants me to try and carry to term, but all depends on protein at mo... Time will tell....

Anyway, enough of me me me..... How's my lovely ladies? 
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lizard, we are going to be aunties!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

CUUUUTTTEEEE


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning ladies

oooh, I might be an auntie soon! your posts did make me giggle (not the bit about Jelly in hospital!!). Jelly hope you are feeling ok hun, the good thing is they are monitoring you and are ready to go if needed. he he could be a xmas day baby at the this rate, you will have to call him Jesus instead of Max!!! Jelly my friend had her twins at 32 weeks, they had to stay in hosp for 4 weeks to put a bit of weight on but are absolutely fine and you absolutely would not know they had come early. ooh I'm really excited now! so if the levels are still too high on friday does that mean you will start induction on friday? we will all be here with you metaphorically holding your hand 
Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning

Jelly- sorry you,ve not been well  but glad your home. Oooo exciting little max could be here soon. Hope your putting your feet up and resting til fri.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well 

Xxx


----------



## Lizard39

I love the thought of us all being virtual aunties   Only one more sleep Em.


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't know for sure if it will happen Friday or the weekend or what.... Doctor was really serious... And I was joking about something and got the eye and telling off..... Doh! 

Hands so sore, apparently a sign of pre eclampsia.... Didn't know that..... 

Oh well, will keep you updated! Enough about boring me!

Em, very very excited for you!!! What time is your app?


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- you made me laugh getting the eye  Appointment is at 11.15   So scared and infact I still don't really believe im pregnant even though im 6wks today  xx

Lizard- I love that thought of being a virtual auntie  OMG I know 1 more sleep. Seema like yesterday I was thinking how am going to get through the next 16days xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, you will be jut fine   it's exciting but yes very scary too! Lol
Jellybelly thinks there is one healthy strong little bubba in there    will be thinking of you lots 
Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks jelly . I'll let you know tomorrow if your predication is correct  xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

phew what a morning, was in the middle of typing my post earlier when Mum rang to say my stepdad's mum had fallen at home (she's 91) and we had to dash round so didnt get chance to say hello to everyone else including to say good luck to Em - will be waiting to hear from you this afternoon my love. Literally just typed 'Nicxxx' and pressed 'post!'

anyway crisis over, she is fine but shaken up.

so hows everyone else? Lizard - glad to hear your house is coming together now, carpets really make it feel like a home again, dont they? Also glad to see you on here as well Lizard, I completely understand the need to take a break from FF and all things fertility but have to admit I did miss my little Lizard!

Rome - only 2 more weeks to go till you break up, yey! when do you start again, i've forgotten? I know its Jan but when?

Vic - cant believe you have 'started' your next cycle (you know what I mean, well AF has arrived, and thats the start, isnt it!) I will be joining you shortly - eeek!

Jelly - hope you are getting lots of rest, I didnt know itchy skin was a sign, ooh heck, you have been saying for a while you are bloated as well? anyway you are in safe hands just do what the doc tells you and no joking and laughing - its not allowed!!!

Jack - ooh hun I think its your induction day today or tomorrow? will be thinking of you, hope you can find a spare 2 mins in the next few weeks to let us know how you got on. I wil say congratulations in advance  

AFM - well its all becoming horribly real for me, after the mc I just wanted to go again straight away - but now after a few months off I've been ignoring forthcoming TX but gotta get my head out of the sand as we may start on 2nd Jan if AF behaves. have had some bad times recently - I'm completely terrified of TX and as strange as this sounds, I think I can cope with a BFN better than a BFP  - I know that sounds really odd? I'm just so so scared of a mc again, I dont know if I can cope with that again? had to go to the hosp early this morning to drop off DH's sperm sample (yes guess who gets the job of putting it down her bra for the journey) and I just started crying on the way home! and that was before the drama with step grandma! ooh what a day!

anyway will be popping back on to hear Em's news and a Jelly update

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, just want to send you massive of hugs        know it must be a scary feeling, but you are strong within, you will get through it. And come jan, you might feel more ready then now. Your head is coping with a lot at mo, you bound to feel like you do but you will be ok sweetie, just know it xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Wowsers, its gone crazeeee on here today!!!! Just had 2 1/2 pages to catch up on   

Jelly, hope you are okay hun, the doctors know what they are talking about so behave    you!!! Ooooooh Max could be with us very soon, this is so exciting!!! Keep rested and do as you are told x    x

Em, one more sleep hun, and you better start to believe you are PG because tomorrow i am certain that you are going to be seeing at least one, if not two ickle heartbeats, i can't wait    

Nic, i have just read your post and i am too super dooper scared hun, but we are going to be cycle buddies and so can help each other along the way.  I am just going to get on with it, not even mentioning it at work, so it will be almost as if the cycle isn't happening.  It is the only way for me this time.    Hope your stepgrandma is okay hun? 

Lizard, Rome?? How are you ladies 

xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks my loves for your support, glad to know I'm not the only scaredy-pants on this thread!

just read the messages properly again and realised Em's appt is tomorrow, not today! been checking FF all afternoon for an update! 

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic-    like others have said it is scary starting out again as you just don't want to get hurt again. Were all here for you and I have a feeling you, Vic and Rome will be cycling together  Yes appt is tomorrow  

Vic- thanks hun  I wish I was as confident as you about tomorrow. Little max has sent us all on a posting frenzy 

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening All

Hope you are all well
Em- Good luck tomorrow I will be thinking of you and I know it will all be fine    I think it is a lovely way to end 2012  

AFM I haven't really posted on FF but I have been keeping up with the thread. I have really enjoyed having this time off from talk of IVF, blood tests, scans, follicles, 2WW etc...   and having had these 4 -5 months off from treatment has been a real breath of fresh air  

I now start my 3rd IVF with a whole new cocktail of drugs (long protocol gonal F + Menopur with the addition of clexane, gestone, prednisolone, intralipids and aspirin 75mg) to which I am excited yet very nervous about    for the reasons that on my 1st IVF I got a BFP followed by a mc and on the 2nd IVF it was  a BFN followed by being told I have elevated Natural Killer Cells! So I feel very lucky that a) I have some answers b) I have medication that will hopefully help out.

Very hard to say whether I am excited about the next treatment - I would say I am going in with an open mind as that is all I can do. I am feeling positive as given that I got pregnant on my 1st IVF, they collected 17 and 15 eggs on the previous IVFs and over half fertilised and 2 blasts always got transferred I am hoping that is a good sign.

I prefer cycling while at work as it keeps me focused and stops me from going on Dr Google - which lets face it drives us all  

Anyway ladies thought I would let you know how things were my end and how I am feeling 

XXX


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- thankyou  So lovely to hear your doing better for your break it does do the world of good. It will be nerve wracking with all the new drugs but well worth it im sure. I had a mixture of gonal f and menopur and it took about 20mins to sort them out every night  Worked wonders though. I wasn't that excited about starting tx again but once I got started I begun to get excited at the prospect of it working which is why we put ourselves through it I suppose. Im   2013 will get us all our miracles xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Rome   we all understand how you needed a break from all things fertility & IFV related including FF. It's such a tough journey & you have to do what it right for you. We have all needed alittle break during the past 12 months but rest assure we are all here for you if & when you need us - for good days and bad day. Thank-you for sharing your update, and like Em said   2013 will be full of miracles for all of us.


----------



## vicstar

Rome massive  .  Like u i am apprehensive, not excited and cautious.  We have had suffered heartbreak  which has burned us and will always be with us. But with your new drugs, i am sure that 2013 will certainly have a better outcome. Enjoy xmas and the new year and then we can start the new cycle having had a fabulous time!!!! Its amazing what a break does  



Em wishing u all the luck in the world today and will be checking up regularly!!    


Jelly, how u feeling?? At home resting i hope  


Lizard, carpets fit yetx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, thinking of you my darling  

Vic, im ok.... I think... Feel a bit 'odd' ... Can't explain it, like I'm outside my own body. Will see how I go, might head back to hospital in the morning if no better. Woke up at 1am with such pain below, lasted for 40sec or so then nothing. Felt drugged all night. Maybe I'm just over tired, as not sleeping well. .....

Bump has really dropped too......  

Heading next door for a hot curry tonight lol  

Hope everyone is well  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

eeeek!  Go to the docs if you have any doubts, Jelly.  Better to be on the safe side.  

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Jelly get to the doctors, no messing hun... Maybe u are starting already!


----------



## Wraakgodin

*Sue sits here biting her nails with excited anticipation and gets up to check the champers is chilled ready*

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Hee hee, love it sue might do the same!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Do we get to hear from em soon??


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hmmmm.... looks like someone is trying to change the subject!!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh sorry!! Really thought you was both speaking about news from em or coming news lol. See, how divvy am I!! 
I'm feeling a bit better, had a little sleep. Still a lot of pressure down below so must be dropping. I'm going to see what tomorrow brings and take it from there, unless night brings other ideas! At mo, not too worried. 

Keep the champers chilled for a LITTLE bit longer  
Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Jelly hope all well

Emm- hope scan went well 

Love to you ladies
XX


----------



## Lizard39

Ohhhh.....keep us posted Jelly. Think I'll pop a bottle of champagne in the fridge too - just in case!


----------



## Robinson84

Hey lovely ladies

Sorry to keep you in suspense  Been a long day as out clinic is hour away and they were running late.

Anyway we have one baby on board with one beautiful heartbeat  Amazing

We had to wait for consultant to check me over too as ovaries still very swollen and fluid in uterus but this won't cause any issues with pregnancy just got to take it easy. Then had to wait for precription then wait half hour at chemist. Home and chilling now. Unfortuately dh at work tonight so think we'll be celebrating with meal out tomorrow, any excuse 

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Em - that is wonderful news. I'm so happy for you   hopefully you can enjoy a little more now. Xx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- thankyou hun  I already feel more relaxed  Cannot wait til next scan xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Fab news xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Fantastic news Em!!  Huge congratulations!!!

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- thanks hun 

Wraak- thankyou  I'm having trouble getting a ticker on. I've followed the instructions and tried pasting the code but it doen't seem to work. Tried pasting it in sig box and boxs underneath but no luck. Just come up as words on bottom of sig  

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Em i am over the moon for you and dh   !!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Robinson84 said:


> I'm having trouble getting a ticker on. I've followed the instructions and tried pasting the code but it doen't seem to work.


Have you read this post - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289052.msg5054696#msg5054696

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hello ladies

Em - sooooooooooo pleased for you and DH, fab news my love big   coming your way. Really pleased you saw the heartbeat as well cos 6w 1d is a bit early and might not have seen it, so glad you have had the extra reassurance. I knew you would have a big smile on your face after today  .  do you feel pregnant yet, has it sunk in?

Jelly - ooh heck my love, hope you are feeling a bit better, just get to the docs and make sure you are ok. TBH havent got to researching pregnancy related things ( gotta get to that stage first) but I think the bump dropping menas that Max is getting into postition..... he's obviously looking forward to xmas and wants to spend it with his Mum and Dad! big  

Rome - I can understand how you are feeling hun, have you actually started TX then? its a scary ride. Like you say you know what the problem is and you know how to rectify it so this time round, you have every reason to be hopeful. I think 2013 is going to be a good year for us all 

Vic - sorry just read your  post again, yes Step grandma fine but shaken up. she has fallen 4 times now and getting a little forgetful. difficult to know what to do cos a care home would finish her off. yesterday got even better as my friend found out she has a tumour, not sure if benign or malignant got to have more tests   had a little cry the last couple of days

Lizard - I'm very jealous of your tree putting up with champagne and xmas music, its sound fab, have you done it yet? me and DH went to a german xmas market last weekend, made us feel very festive 

Sue - you keep talking about the champers, can I pop round for a glass or two? (or three)

love to us all

Nicxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, MASSIVE CONGRATS!!!!! 
   
Such fab news! Had a feeling there was one strong little bubba in there!
Soooooo pleased for you    

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

There we go, Nic!!!

How are you feeling this morning, Jelly?

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies. How are we all?
I'm ok, got doctors and tests tomorrow morning so let's see what happens   little sod seems to have moved up slightly over night    is he playing tricks with me or what? 
Still feel a bit 'spaced out'

Xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I WOULD LIKE TWO BOTTLES PLEASE!!! And I don't share


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly!!!  You will have to wait for the alcohol!!!    Glad you are doing ok, naughty bump for playing with mummy's sanity!!! 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Part of me wants to be induced now! Part of me [email protected] lol

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Yes, that is perfectly normal!!! 

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Sue, never had champagne this early in the morning - cheers!!

aw Jelly, this whole journey is one of feeling terrified, you are nearly at the finish line my love just one hurdle to go (I know its quite a biggie tho!) but the hospital have good drugs for mummy and lots of staff and monitoring for Max so I know you will both be fine. just gotta wait a bit more - you'd think by now we would all be good at that bit!! will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks nic   not so worried about the 'birth bit' hospital is lush! Will have my own room, proper huge bath (not a plastic blown up one lol) dim lights, music.... surprised its a public one!

It's more of the unknown tomorrow I guess..... And the waiting... Thought I be an expert on that by now hehe

Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun. I starting to sink in abit now especially as I felt sick all morning  

Jelly- THanks huni  Your prediction was correct. Any thoughts on boy or girl  How you feeling today? Wow your hospital sounds lush. Good luck for tests tomorrow 

Hi everyone else. Hope your all well 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

just popping on quickly as I'm in the midst of wrapping presents  - there's sellotape and glitter everywhere! just wanted to say the very best of luck to you for tomorrow Jelly, whatever happens tomorrow its still not long till max arrives!

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks for thinking of me girlies. It's morning here now and getting ready to head to hospital. 

Em, think it will be a boy for you   do you think you will find out??  

Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Back home, tests came back ok so back on Monday again. Got some sleeping pills, for tonight only, as sleep so badly xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Glad to see dr has given you the all clear. Rest up and enjoy your last few days/weeks of piece and quiet  as I'm sure it will be all change once Max arrives!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Glad everything is ok, Jelly (although slightly disappointed I won´t be an auntie this weekend! ).  You were my first thought when I woke up this morning!!!

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Onto important matters Sue - are you going to be Auntie Sue or Aunite Wraakgodin?


----------



## Jelly.B

Giggle


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning/afternoon Jelly

glad you are ok my love, been thinking about you. sound like you are having a bit of a bad time of it, you're on the home straights now Jelly. I think I am going to predict a xmas day baby though................ 

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girlies..... I don't think or hope rather, it won't be long either lol    

Really looking forward to some proper sleep tonight! I just feel so worn out, can't function... Oh well, I be waking up tomorrow like a whole new person, smiling and jolly  

SUE - WARNING- do not read below!!!! Dirty words!!!!!

Went to ikea to pick up some Swedish Xmas food too, yum yum, decided I will make my Swedish meal on the 24th (we swedes celebrate Xmas on the 24th) and man will cook on the 25th   hoping having some plans like this will make trouble in there COME OUT  

Xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly, always wondered, is the food at Ikea authentic Swedish then? I wondered if it might be what the rest of the world THINK Swedish food is, but real swedes wouldnt eat it! nom nom!

if you want to get Max to make an appearance you need a hot curry instead 

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes, all imported from Sweden   yum yum

Having plenty of that too   trying anything and everything lol.

Enough about me!! How's all my ladies doing? All set for Xmas? What you all doing family wise??cant believe it's less then two weeks away lol
Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly shush! I have just started to get into a xmas frenzy now, feeling very stressed. have only bought half of DH's present, he doesnt know what he wants. and what do you get a 91 year old who is diabetic, allergic to perfumes/toiletries? have got her a magazine subscription but also need something to open too. I can feel a random piece of tat purchase coming on! we are off to in laws thsis year, lovely. DH has decided to wear his tuxedo this year as he bought one and wants to get him money's worth! so i am too wearing a posh frock. not sure how I wil cope later on when we all play bowling on the Wii


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, sounds lovely! Ahhh bet you both will look posh   
Look at you and shopping lol, we are not doing presents for eachother this year, done his family tho so all done and dusted  


Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lizard – I think Auntie Sue, Auntie Wraakgodin doesn’t sound very friendly!  So will you be Auntie Lizard??!  

Jelly – oh don´t get me thinking!  I wonder if our Ikea has lovely Swedish Xmas food.  DH said there was no way he was going there this side of Christmas after the traffic the last time he went!  

Well, if Max is going to come out over the festive season you will have to give him a festive name!  Nicholas, Noel, Yule, Christian, Winter, Jack Frost, or perhaps name him after one of the 3 wise men, Balthasar, Melchior or Caspar?!

I am with Nic on the stressed front!  I have 5 more cards to write, all with letters (last posting date was 2 days ago!), haven’t got any presents as we are seeing how the money situation is.  Just looked at our bank account and m-i-l has sent us money as a present, so looks like we will have to go out and buy our own presents!  I think a magazine subscription is a fantastic idea, might get that for DH.  We are off to m-i-l’s for Christmas, I might take a board game as usually the only thing to do is to sit and eat!  She won´t even have the tv on, and certainly no Wii for us (unfortunately!)

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh yes sue, in that case bring games!! No tv??!!!! Eeekkkkk
I do love games but love having a bit of Xmas cheer on telly in back ground


----------



## Wraakgodin

When I had Christmas with my family we used to take it in turns to bring a game, it was great fun (except when my bro cheated!)!  But never missed the Queens speech or Morecambe and Wise!  

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Sue - NNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I have 6 cards to write with letter and it looks like I've missed last posting sh!t!!

well the latest from me is that in the last half an hour we have sold our house and had an offer accepted on one we like! its been rumbling on for literally weeks, i never thought it would actually come together as the people buying ours are very very laid back. they took 2 weeks to come back for a second viewing, 2 weeks to make their first offer, then counter offers, I stopped telling you about it as I didnt think it would actually amount to anything! well if I'm honest still not sure it will actually go ahead but hey ho, got to try. so good start to 2013, trying to juggle a house move and TX - simple life eh!

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, wow!!! Congrats Hun


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic – sorry, didnt mean to worry you, all my cards are from here in The Netherlands to UK, so I was talking about the last posting date for European cards,  you still have time if you are sending within the UK.  

Amazing news about the house!! Congratulations!  Hope this is a turning point for you, new year, new house, and then successful treatment!!             

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Hiya ladies, just nipping on very quick.  At work and it is mad busy!! Well stressed!!

Anyway, Jelly, i am sooo happy that you have got good results.  Fingers crossed that continues and little Max stays put for a little bit longer, although i was starting to get a bit excited that we would have our first before Xmas!!!! Stay rested for the weekend hun   

Nic, Congratulations that is wonderful news about house.  How excited you must be!!! Pop some champers tonight   

Hiya to everyone else, i will come back over the weekend to say hi properly, only had time to whizz through the posts.  I feel like i am neglecting you all but honestly don't know where this week has gone at work, aaarrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhh roll on Xmas!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Woowee we can natter  I've only been away a day and so much to catch up on 

Nic- Amazing news on the house front   How exciting is that you'll be in a new house next year

Jelly- glad alls well and little Max isn't coming just yet  I do have a feeling he may be here before the years out 

Vic- Not long now til xmas and you can relax

Rome- hope your well hun?

Lizard- Are you all set for xmas now? 

afm- Still cannot believe i'm pregnant  So surreal. Started feeling sick on wed and this has continued everyday since til about lunch time. So reassuring though. It wasn't as bad this morning so that worried me abit  Getting constant headaches and still very bloated. Look like a right porker  even though im not eating that much. Cannot wait for the new year and to for all you lovely ladies start cycling again. So exciting

xxxx

ps: not long til xmas now


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, how are we all?? Hope everyone had a fab weekend  

Em, how you doing chick?   enjoying the sickness lol  

Vic, hello petal, hope work will be better this week for you   not long till Xmas and some well deserved time off  

Nic, tell us more about this new house you found!! Super excited!!  

Lizard, how's you darling, thinking of you lots and lots  

Rome, where are you lol  

Sue, you getting things sorted and organised for the 'festive' season...? Don't get too stressed Hun  

Been to hospital today.... Tests are all looking good    no protein in urine now do even better! However this extra fluid in belly is a bit of a mystery.... Ppl that are diabetics can get this, or if you have a lightly larger baby... I have none of this.... Can also be a sign that the baby not swallowing that well   or that something else is wrong with him....Could also mean nothing and just one of those things.... Doctor not overly worried right now but I need to be monitored from now on... Next app Thursday... Will need to have another scan on xmas eve of all days too, meaning prob half a day spent there Urk! We swedes celebrate Xmas on Xmas eve!! Oh well.... It's very unlikely they will want me to go past term so that's good! And this extra fluid prob means, hopefully, that my water will break earlier, as your body 'thinks' its in fullterm as full. Although this extra fluid can also be dangerous, as when it breaks can take the cord with it!!! Meaning it might hang down inside the 'below'area....    doesn't always happen tho but apparently I need to be aware! Scary! 

Thing is, nothing I can do about any of this but hope for the best! And if doctor was really worried, she would have induced me right now right??! So...... Jelly is still nice and calm. Talked a little bit about inducement and she said its something they want to avoid where possible as you never know how your body will react, but she wants to have this as a back up week by week. So there you go...    

She is pretty hopefully my water will break soon lol, and said lets book scan right now to tempt faith lol 
Although I'm not so sure..... One minute he is really low down... Next very high.. All because of that lovely extra fluid he has in there to float around in! But she seemed very positive... 

Time will tell

Xxxxxxxxx

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Hope were all well?? 

Jelly- Thats good news that tests came back all good. He'll soon be here  Wonder what the extra fluid is?? Is it around the sac? or in it? I've been feeling really sick this morning. The worst its been so far, loving it in a strange sort of way  xxx

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

its beginning to look a lot like christmas........

Evening ladies? how are we all?

Em - hows the morning sickness? I shouldnt smile but its a good sign my love. lets hope it wears off in time for your xmas dinner next week. 

Jelly - glad the pre-eclampsia is looking good. It sounds like your consultant is not too worried about the fluid, I think if they were you'd have been back in by now! sounds like they just need to keep an eye on it which they are doing. well at least you wont forget how you spent your xmas this year - having a scan! you will have to tell Max all about it next year on his first christmas - or will it be his second he he I still predict a Xmas baby!

Lizard - how are you hun? are you ready for xmas?

Rome - nearly there, only 4 days to go till xmas shut down

Sue - I have stopped panicking about cards now although I still have one with a letter to write so at this rate I will definately miss last posting!

Vic - how are you this week? hope things are quieting down at work. did you have a good weekend away with DH? where did you go?

AFM well we've got the buyers surveyor coming round on thurs  - blimy didnt think this would happen  this side of xmas! getting a bit panicked about fitting it all in - if we start TX on 2nd jan we should have finished TX by the time we move but if it goes really quickly or if TX get put back a month, we may have to delay even longer - grr I hate having uncertainty, you'd think by now I would be used to this. My MIL made me laugh, she gave me some boxes at the weekend as she thinks we should start our packing - oh dear!

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- Wow all going fast now  Soon be in new house, exciting times. Tx and new house for the new year  Sickness has been worst today but I don't mind. Had it all morning then it started up again around 3. It seems to be really strong then turn to hunger then back to sickness  xxx


----------



## jack12

just a quick one to let some of you know that connie susan arrived 13th dec 1020am weighing 8lb 7oz via section. Am home now after a few problems but doing ok. Love to you all xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oooooh, what fantastic news!!!! Huge congratulations, Jack12!!!!!



I remember your getting your BFN, so I am doubly overjoyed for you! I love it when ladies finally get there.

Sue 

ps - you didn´t really have to name her after me though!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Massive congrats jack    

Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

How are you feeling this morning/evening, Jelly? 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Feeling quite perky today lol   took sleeping tablets last night and slept sooooooo well  

But no sign below yet...... On my exercise ball... Enjoying some raspberry tea lol 
Got hospital app Thursday and Friday. Thursday to check hs heartbeat for an hour and my blood pressure (did this last weeks and all was fine) Friday for an ultra sound to check fluid again. Was meant to have it Xmas eve but having it Friday instead, suits me better as planning on cooking a Swedish meal lol

Hope you well sue  

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Think you have time to pop out the baby before you cook that meal, Jelly!!! 

Probably shouldnt mention this () but I went in 2 days before my planned c-section to check the baby's heartbeat, and they said "oh, while you are here now we might as well do the c-section today!!!!"    Is he in the right position?  Isabella refused to turn, that is why we had the c-section.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol, suppose I have to have that in the bak of my head 

He's mostly in the right position.... Only thing is because more fluid they tend to move up and down a bit  

Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jack - incredible news! Congratulations on the birth of Connie, thats such a beautiful name. Hope everything is going well with you and hope you can pop on now and again and give us an update  - I like to hear positive news. Lots of love to you allxxxx

Jelly - I've still got my bet on a xmas arrival. get bouncing! what about a bit of  , thats supposed to bring on labour! bet you really feel like it at the moment! xxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG - I've had a busy few days and not managed to get on FF properly and I come back to SO much excitement!  

Firstly...woohoo huge congratulations Jack   on the arrival of Connie. How does it feel to bea mummy? Like Nic said its so lovely to hear positive stories and would love to have you pop in and give us updates...if you have the time  

Jelly - my bet is on Max arriving on Xmas Eve so you can't cook you're Swedish supper! You'll have to resort to Aussie BBQ on Xmas day instead! How long do they tend to keep you in hospital for after the birth in Oz if it's a natural birth? 

Nic - oh la la, so exciting re the house! Start packing those boxes and having a clear out sooner rather than later! Cycling whilst we had the builders in was a great distraction for me, so hopefully the same will be for you and moving  

Em - yeah you are feeling sick   it's such a good sign! Just hope you can manage Christmas dinner this time next week! 

Vic - hope work is alittle quieter & less hectic   not long now til you can have a break - I can't wait to have afew days off! 

Rome - hope all well with you  

Sue - don't be getting any ideas that Jelly is going to call Max 'Max Susan'  

All good with me. Looking forward to Christmas now & spending some time with hubby at home once we have done the family tour for 5 days from Saturday til 27th.

Love to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm so up for a bet lol   I reckon 27th!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lizard39 said:


> Sue - don't be getting any ideas that Jelly is going to call Max 'Max Susan'


I don´t think I will give her too hard a time if she doesnt call Max that!!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe


----------



## Wraakgodin

How are you feeling today, Jelly? 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Good thanks sue   makes a change lol 

How is everyone else doing
Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Aaaaaaaah, calm before the storm!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe... Just relly weird how last two days I been feeling good rather than tired and fed up but very thankful for that lol and sure man is too  
Xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Jelly, so glad you are feeling better. a good nights sleep makes all the difference!

so, bets are on, I'm going with xmas day, Lizard xmas eve, Jelly is betting on herself and going for 27th. Sue, Vic, Em, Rome, you in? not sure what the prize is for the winner! the satisfaction of being right? I'm also betting on it being a boy 

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all

Jack- Massive    on the arrival of Connie   Such amazing news xxx

Jelly- Hey hun, glad your feeling better 

Nic- Im betting xmas eve too. Be an unexpected christmas present 

Wraak- Hey hun, all set for xmas?

Hope everyone else is well? 

AFM- Had few down days  Just keep thinking im gona wake up one morning and it will all be over. So scared

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I said (can´t remember if it was on this thread or another) that I go for Christmas Eve, but as Auntie Lizard said that, I will go for the 23rd, that gives her time to recover before cooking her big Christmas dinner on the 24th!!!   

But she did have an appointment with the doctors today, it is evening there now and we haven´t heard anything, so perhaps they have taken her in........!    

I hope she has a "buddy" that she texts when things are starting!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm still here sue   time is 15.10. tests all good at hospital so didn't need to stay to long  
Ultra scan tomorrow will tell us a bit more I reckon. Doctor wants to see me after then again on Monday ..... 
23rd??! You are having a laugh   nah, won't be that early I reckon.... But gosh do I wish so hehe

Em, sorry you feeling a bit down Hun, chin up! Really do try and enjoy this and believe in yourself  

Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Em

I know its really hard to believe it all but so far, everything is going really well, dont forget that!  morning sickness is a good sign. I cant remember the exact stats but if you have seen the heartbeat at 8w then your odds of a successful pregnancy are almost the same as at 12 weeks.  so almost there my love! I dont think many ladies just suddenly lose a pregnancy at 12 weeks, i think its those, like me, where the baby stopped growing a few weeks before and it took time for nature to sort it out as most ladies dont have a scan till 12 weeks, its just us IF-ers get early scans and pick it up earlier. so everything is pointing in the right direction Em! just take every day at a time, enjoy christmas cos this time next year it will be chaos in the Robinson household and you will be loving every minute of it  

Jelly - glad you're still here!

Nicxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, had it in my mind that it was later!!  Glad all the tests came back ok, they are really keeping a good eye on you, aren´t they?  

I am just being optimistic for you!!!  Will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope it all goes well.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, how are you??  

Sue, thanks chick.. Yep they are keeping a good eye on me but only cause ofthis extra fluid as not sure why... Tomoz will be a scan to measure water and chat... Then Monday I reckon she will want to discuss 'moving things along' ... Just a feeling..... 

Sending loads of hugs to all my lovely ladies   
New year soon, new start...  
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

So you are not holding up much hope for 23rd then??!  Shall I revise it to your birthday then?  That would be much better, a double celebration!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

You said 23rd now  

Think near my birthday is more likely yes....


----------



## Wraakgodin

I was just thinking what was best for you, then you have time to recover before you make that dinner!!  

Ok, I will stick to 23rd, but when he arrives on your birthday I will still say "I told you so!"  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe      I really do hope so but bet I can't be that lucky!


----------



## Jelly.B

Although having a few weird signs but not sure if its 'just me' over thinking things.....


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly - whens your birthday? my DH was born the day after his Mum's birthday but she actually went into labour on her birthday 

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Birthday on the 28th  

How's it all going with house news?? I love looking at houses as you know lol xx


----------



## vicstar

Wowsers, bin off for a few days and had loads to catch up on!!!

Jelly i reckon baby max will be here on 26th!!!!! Omg sooo excited for you!!!! 


Em, hope u are feeling more confident today? Hows the sickness??


Nic, whoa house is moving fast hun!!! Get packing those boxes!!!


Hows lizard and rome??


Finally congratulations Jack!!!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly - sent ou an email link to the house


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Had a scare tonight  Came home in aft went for nap and when I woke up at teatime went to toilet and there was brown discharge on pantyliner!! Was so scared and still am.
Anyway went to out of hours gp and they checked me over and discharge and said to take it easy over next few days and it looks like implantation blood. I'm just so upset as I have all sorts of awful thoughts going through my mind  I'm trying not to think m/c but can't help it. The dr didn't think it warranted a referral to epu and I need to visit my own gp if it continues tomorrow or gets worst or im concerned. Of course im concerned after all we've been through. Dh had to come home from his xmas night out even though he'd only just arrived at his meal so felt bad about that as he's missed out 

What a pickle


Jelly- glad alls good with you. Im sticking to xmas eve

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Em   I know no words I say will help you feel better. But rest up, enjoy lots of cuddles & loving with hubby and try not to worry - I know so much easier said than done after our tough journeys. 

Lots of love  &   lizard xxx

Ps. My defination of 'loving' isn't the same as LOVING if you know what I mean!


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, rest up girly. Brown blood is normal at this stage. Know how worried you are tho but try not too ok 
Sending you loads of hugs 
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you the hugest of (gentle) hugs, Em.  You do as the doctor says and rest up, get DH to wait on you hand and foot!!  .  If you have any concerns, get it checked out. 

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Big hugs em, get rested.. Brown blood is old blood, your baby is snuggling in nice and cosy for the next few months i am sure.. I know no matter what we say will make the worry go away completely but try and rest and enjoy it. Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, how you feeling today  

Happy Friday ladies   is it last day at work for some of you?   

Had scan this morning to check on little one. He seems all happy and VERY ACTIVE, checked all organs and they can't find anything wrong so just hoping for the best. Still fluid issue    could of course be an issue they can't spot until he's born but for now all looks ok.   
Back on Monday for a chat....

Actually thought I was near labour last night!! I was pacing up and down, body worried, kept going to the loo, tummy 'upset' and such pressure and tightening down below...... Was just waiting for proper contraction lol. Today nada!  

Might get doc to check my cervix Monday.... To give me some clue   or to give US ALL a clue  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

If you last until Monday..........!  

Glad to hear everything is ok.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hmmm yeah..... Not sure.... Think this fluid not helping as he keeps moving around as so active..... Head is def down tho.....  
  think little man playing tricks on me....


----------



## Robinson84

Morning all

Thankyou all for your lovely words of support  

Jelly- im feeling but better today as no more brown discharge just like mustart colour. No pain still so im hoping our little bean is still going strong in there . Oooo back on xmas eve. Im still betting it will be then 

Resting up today on sofa and waiting for dh to come home. He should be home at lunch. Im just   everything ok inside. 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, I'm sure everything is ok and little bub all perfect   rest rest rest. I can see you on a sofa tonight, film and take away, man rubbing your feet  

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

From what I have seen on here, brown spotting is common in early pregnancy, just your body getting used to the little one inside.  I didn´t suffer from it, but I have seen so many posts like  yours, and they have all gone on to have healthy babies.  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

jellyburchnall said:


> I can see you on a sofa tonight, film and take away, man rubbing your feet


I miss being pregnant!!! 

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning ladies

Em, glad to hear things are settling down. I agree with the others, its old blood bit still frightening when it happens. Also I think you had 2 embies put back so possibility of this being the other embie? plus cyclogest can irritate things as well? remember that even quite a lot of bleeding can still mean things are fine (Jelly case in point!). 

Jelly - tummy upset is a sure sign my love! My friend went from tummy upset to giving birth in 4 hours! fingers crossed for you xxxx

well its my last day at work, got LOADS to do so better sign off and do it, will be back later!

nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, hurrah for last day!!!!  
Heard that re tummy upset too, still not great but feel fine apart from that now!! Don't see it happening soon for that reason lol. How can you feel so close one day and so far away the next! Nah think little one just playing with me 
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

You think it is playing mind games now, you wait until he comes out!!!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- thanks hun   Yes we had wondered if it could be the second embie but they didn't see it on the scan but you never know. Woohoo last day at work. Hope its not too busy

Jelly- Im sure little max is having a ball in there making mummy go   

Wraak- thankyou  There's alot of women on the bfp thread who have had brown discharge and all well with there pregnancies 12+ on so im taking assurance from that

Still debating whether to have private scan to check bean is doing ok

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Not that I think there is anything to worry about, Em, but I think it would be a good thing if you could have a private scan, just to put your mind at rest and stop you fretting!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, my doc never saw my second sack until the second scan......
Agree with sue, have a private scan if it helps yor mind 

Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Em

well I'm not scaremongering but if it was me I would be having a scan, purely and simply to stop me worrying. I used thismy clinics http://www.thisismy.co.uk/ultrasound-genetic-screening-centre-in-leeds/ they have them up and down the country.it cost £80, I rang on friday lunchtinme and they saw us the next day!

I'm sure you dont need to though, it was brown blood which is old blood anyway.

Nicxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Robinson84

Hey

Thanks girls   

Nic- as it happens thats who ive booked with hun as they have clinic in hull. But first available date is 27th so we've booked that so not long to wait.   our little bean stays strong til then 

Hope everyone else is well? Not long now til xmas 

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Umm, Jelly hasnt posted for 48 hours - do you think this is it? Jelly are you still there my love?

Not sure how much I'll be popping on now with xmas but wishing everyone a wonderful christmas - here's to 2013 may all our dreams come true

Nicxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic, I was just thinking exactly the same thing, just popped in to post something similar.  I hope whatever is happening, that her and Max are ok.

I hope you have a wonderful Christmas, I hope next year your dreams come true, and for everyone else here.  

Sue (who has 23rd in the sweepstake!)


----------



## Jelly.B

Nothing............nada..........ZERO!!!!!!!!      

Sorry just been busy sorting Xmas dins stuff.

So, been back to hospital today, all good, this doctor not worried at all    just a waiting game....
Going back next monday.....unless had him by then!    

Happy Xmas my lovely ladies 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Jelly!!!  You got me thinking all sorts of things!!!   

Glad everything went well today.  HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!!  I hope everything goes smoothly with the meal today.  I have a day of tidying, hooving etc, then we have to make some cup cakes for Santa!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds lovely sue   

IT'S CRIMBO TIME         

Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

Merry christmas and hope you all have a good one 

Unfortunately I had another episode of brown discharge last night which has carried on today  Its heavier too so really worried. Got an appt this aft with EPU so hopefully we will find out whats happening and   for a christmas miracle. I wish I could be more positive but im so scared its all over for us  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, keep positive, know its hard tho, sending you loads of cuddles   xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Em   glad you got into epu today. Sending you lots of   xx

Jelly - How's your Swedish dinner coming on? Hope you have a wonderful last Christmas with just DP - enjoy the last one and last few days with just the two of you! 

Busy day for you Sue! We arrived at my in-laws yesterday so I have a morning of relaxing & then down the pub with hubby's mates this afternoon. My MIL is wonderful & really looks after me - even had a hot water bottle put in my bed last night! So apart from clearing a few dishes and doing some washing up I'll be doing very little or next few days. 

Now....just wish it would stop raining


----------



## Shoegirl10

Em - glad you are going to the EPU- hopefully they can give you some answers  

Hope everyone is having fun this Christmas with lots of nice things planned  

Havent been on here for a bit as have been so bust with work - but now I can switch off for 2. 5 weeks!!

XXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, cooking as we speak lol   yum yum   also got one sneaky glass of champers in my hand  
Sounds like you are and will have a fab time.   enjoy it Hun, I still can't believe its Xmas! Skyped sis earlier, watching them opening presents under the tree, just lovely... And they have soooo much snow! Miss it!

Rome, hello sweetie, enjoy your time off finally  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Em, I will be hoping and praying for you.  I have heard of ladies having brown blood for a couple of days and still being ok. You won´t be far from my thoughts this afternoon.

Jelly, I see from Norad that Santa has already been!  I hope he brings you lots of joy and happiness.  We are Skyping tomorrow morning, but not until 11am, think Isabella would have opened everything by then!

Lizard, glad you are being looked after.

Rome, enjoy your time off!

Things not going smoothly here!  DH is laid up on the sofa as Isabella jumped with her full weight on his foot, he has a limp at the moment!  He opened the fridge and an open tin of hot dog sausages fell out and covered his trousers and socks with the juice – so he isn´t having much luck today!  Oh, and m-i-l’s oven has packed up and she can´t get it repaired until after Christmas!!  

Happy Christmas to you all!!!!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin




----------



## Jelly.B

GOD JUL everyone    

Sue, sorry but that really made me laugh lol, sorry, poor man xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am sure he will see the funny side of it in time, Jelly!!!  

The cup cakes were delicious, had to try one, can´t go poisoning Santa!   

Isabella asleep, DH gone to get some glue as he forgot he had promised to fix her old dolls house.  Just chilling under my snuggly blanket watching Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian. 

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Em, will be thinking of you my love, I'm sure you will be ok though, I have read that 50% of IVF ladies have bleeding in pregnancy, not sure why, mind you we have had our lady bits punctured with needles not so long ago.  I'm sure brown blood is nothing to worry about but equally a scan is a good idea for peace of mind.

Right ladies, I'm off to go and sort out a cupboard (boring!) before I go out tonight. I'm trying to get rid of loads of crap before we move so doing a cupboard a day. 

Jelly, not that I'm trying to fix the results but tomorrow would be nice! (or it might be today for you when you read this?)

Festive love to us all

Nicxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hang on I forgot these!




     

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to let you know we had scan and alls well with bub  I cried with relieve. Cannot believe all is ok. Bab has growm so much can see head and really strong heartbeat  Bleeding is caused by haematomia (not sure if thats spelt right) next to sac but its 1/3 of size of sac so small which is good but she did say to expect more brown discharge but if it turns red I need to go back so they've given me open access to epu. I cannot believe the worry this little bab is putting us through already  

Merry christmas everybody      . Hope you all have a fantastic time

xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Em i am so happy for you both,  i cant imagine the relief you must feel!  


Happy XMAS EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

What fantastic news!  I am so glad that everything is ok, Em.  Happy Christmas to you, DH and bubs!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope you all had a fab Xmas day xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

How are things Jelly??  Hope you had a lovely Christmas as well.

I am suffering this morning, as I was last night, I am never eating again!!!  That woman gives us too much food, and I am too polite to say "no"!  I am still trying to stop myself from being sick! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

All good my end sue..., think I'm about go lose my own bet (27th)  

Ohhh but it is Xmas and we all have to over eat  hehe. I'm def blaming my next weigh in on that! If I'm unlucky to have one AGAIN!   

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

So man thought it was a great idea to drag me around a shopping centre highly pregnant, slow walking fat girl still with swollen feet...... Just to get done bargains.... I'm sticking to Internet shopping from now! 
However, I did pick up a pair of jeans I seen a few weeks back, half price! Gives me a goal to hit after birth and must admit that feels rather good   now at home, feet in a bucket of water. 

Hope you all got some lovely presents over Xmas. I have a few under the tree for my birthday  

Xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Had a lovely day yesterday, quiet but good!! Way too much food feel awful today  so been a run!!!!


Hope everyone else had a good day and were spoiled !!! I was!!!! More to come today for me, off to my dads!!! Cant face anymore food though!!  Mum got me a beautiful bracelet with a shamrock for luck!!


Enjoy the rest of xmas ladies xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, sounds like you had a fab day with lots of pressies  

Hope everyone is well
 all around

Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

That sounds a lovely present, Vic!  How is your tummy today??!

Well, Jelly?  How is that birthday present of yours coming on??!   Any sign yet??! 

DH gone to work today, unfortunately he is on day shift, at least when he is on early's or late's then Isabella is asleep for part of the day and I can get some work done!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

He's very low now .... Not a good day, feel very teary, blooming hormones lol. 
However I did say 27th so clearly my bet is out ... Unless we are going by UK time of course  

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oooooh!  You need to get a push on if he is going to come today!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe.... Yes.. It's very unlikely lol. Xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies, how are well all, good crimbo?

Em, I'm sooooooooooooooooo pleased bubba is ok, he (I think its a He) is going to be a trouble maker, he's already causing Mum and Dad sleepless nights! hows the bleeding, has its stopped yet?

Jelly - Happy Birthday Hun! sorry you were feeling tearful, bet  you are just fed up now. hows the swelling and pain?

did we all have a good christmas? cant say I did, xmas day was awful, MIL had a complete meltdown, she was in tears most of the day, it was so awkward. i'm stressing about next christmas already. plus buyers survey on our house has come back with major problems including next doors chimney about to fall on our house! oh and I might be starting IVF next week. been sleeping terribly. have already started to take my dec's down today, just want all this over indulgence and hassle to be over! (Sue I also spent Xmas day night propped up on loads of pillows feeling sick, to be honest eating loads was the only way to get through the day). what a Bah humbug I am.

Nicxxx


----------



## vicstar

Happy birthday jelly!!!xxx


Em how are things going?? Did u still have private scan?

Sue my tummy is only just feeling normal today, i cant handle this over indulgence!!! Today i have not had any choc, cheese or bread!!!! I am very pleased for myself!!


Nic, i sm sorry your xmas was not good but also really sorry cos it made me chuckle a bit  hope your MIL is ok and it was nothing serious? Nightmare re house hun, whats going to happen? When do u start tx, im on monday!! Ding ding round 3  


Rome n lizard., hope u have both had lovely xmasses??


----------



## Lizard39

Hell everyone  

Jelly - happy birthday. Did you have a nice day? How's Max doing? 

Nic -   sounds like its all been alittle too much. If you break it all down into separate pieces should help you not get as stressed. The house is all sortable - and let hubby do lots of it to help you out! 

Vic - wow starting next tx on Monday   sending lots of   &   yours way for this tx.

Em - how are you doing? Hope you had a relaxing Christmas knowing that bubba is doing ok  

Sue & Rome - hope you had a relaxing Christmas & enjoyed the odd glass of wine! 

Hubby & I got home last night after 5 days away seeing friends & family. Had a lovely time, but boy was it so nice getting home & just being the two of us! 

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hello lovely ladies

Jelly- happy birthday hun. Hope max is behaving 


Nic- im sorry you had a stressful christmas day  Why did mil have meltdown? Oh no what can you do about chimney? Bleeding stopped for few days but has started again today but still brown so trying not to worry but hate it everytime I go to toilet 

Vic- ooo lovely news on starting tx again  im not too bad still worried about bleeding but im sure bub is ok 
we had emergency scan at epu as bleeding turned heavy sun night

Lizard- i love getting home and into my own bed. Im ok just trying not to worry. Still getting symptoms and very tired so taking that as a good sign that bub is ok.

Rome and sue- hope your well?

Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies   thank you all for my birthday wishes. Had a lovely relaxing day. 

Yes, I'm still here......   little bugger is going to stay full term isn't he!!!! 

Nic, sending you super duper HUGE  , oh Hun, sorry you had an awkward xmas. It's all over now tho! New year, new start.   hope house situation gets sorted, sure it will   

Lizard, no place like home eh   glad you had a lovely time away. 

Em, how are you chick?   hope you taking it easy. 

Vic, wow, Monday!!!       it's going to be a good start to a new year petal  

Rome, how are you  

Sue, how did your Xmas go in the end??  

Currently 40plus here and not getting cooler until end of NEXT week!!   I'm staying inside all week! 
Sorry if I been a bit of an ungrateful complaining little lady lately..... Just very very tough now. I would have been ok if I didn't have such issues with ths water retention, just soooo bad. As soon as I stand on my feet, even a 5min walk, they swell so badly, and it goes all up my legs too. Weather obv not helping. Ppl say walk up stairs, or go for walks, move move move to get him out..... Seriously can't because of feet and legs. So feel a bit like I can't win.... I sit on my exercise ball to help him drop (seems to be helping  ) but after a while I need to get on sofa to put feet up, meant to be higher than heart to help swelling.... Asked man to give my knees a rub the other day as they felt so sore when bending, no wonder as when he pulled trousers up they where massive! Looked like I broken both knees, the swelling wow! Just full of water. 

Anyway... Not much longer! I'm not even nervous about the birth itself, I'm more in the zone of 'just get him out'  

New year soon ladies, fingers up for 2012 and here's for 2013 instead    

Xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and only positive about this water retention is, hopefully weight should just fall of me fast so I can fit into my new skinny fit jeans   I can dream at least eh  

Love you all
Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Jelly!!!  Sounds like a trouble maker before he has even come out!  I totally sympathise with you, I had terrible water retention as well (I went to preggie fit and the woman who took the class made a comment about my ankles the second I walked in the door!  Not a “hello” first!).  I weighed myself 10 days after the birth and I had lost 4 stone, so that gives you an idea of the amount of water!  

Em, sending you and bump huge hugs.

Lizard, hope you have a nice relaxing couple of days, just what you need after a busy Christmas!  Unfortunately haven´t had any wine, DH allergic to alcohol!  My only excess has been chocolate!!

Vic, stomach ache hasn´t put me off eating!   Glad you are feeling better now.  

Nic, so sorry to hear that you had a bad Christmas.  Hope your m-i-l is ok.  Does Christmas bring back painful memories for her?  Has she had some loss this year that would make the day hard to deal with?  I am sure we would have had a bad day if b-i-l had been there, but as it was just us and m-i-l, it was ok.  Fortunately next year we are due to go to my parents!  What can you do about the chimney if it belongs to someone else?  That sounds frightening.  Good luck with treatment, I will have everything crossed for you!             

I am awake because DH gave me a dig in the ribs because I was snoring!  I don´t snore usually, so putting it down to my blocked nose!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, try and go back to sleep lol   tiredness will sure hit you later otherwise

Wow re weight loss!!! Please let that happen to me  
Just really hurts! So uncomfy as hardly doing any exercise now, Except walking in pool at gym, so body get really tight and all muscles just ache urk! See, I'm moaning again lol, but just can't help it!!!!! Everything aches  
Having a hot bath daily now just to be able to stretch out after to soften muscles up.. Helps a bit... But then this heat hits me so sweating buckets lol 

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Can't go back to sleep, loaded Sims 3! 

I went on maternity leave a month before I was due, and I was struggling the last week of work, I think I timed it well, I couldnt have gone on any longer!  That last month was very difficult for movement etc.  When I was at work I used to do about 20 minutes walk at lunchtime, but that stopped 6 weeks before the birth, I just couldn't do it.  You can moan to me, I know what you are going through!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Bless ya, just don't want to sound ungrateful! 
But thanks   they do say the more you exercise and move, the easier birth.... Eeekkkk worried about that now! 
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well, I had a c-section, so the amount of exercise didn't matter much!

Others now awake, so CSI replaced with kids programmes! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Eeekkk tell them all to go back go bed hehe


----------



## Wraakgodin

DH tried that, when Isabella cried because she stubbed her toe climbing into our bed he said that he recommends a day in bed, and then it will be better!!!  She wasn´t having any of it, she wanted to go downstairs!  Worth a try!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Ahh cute   bless her


----------



## Lizard39

We had half a day in bed yesterday - didn't get up til 12:30pm   and today would be the same if i didn't have accupuncture in 50mins! So nice waking up naturally rather than 6:10am when the alarm goes off for work & also sleeping for about 12 hours! Hubby promised me an hour or two in bed this afternoon too...though think he has other things in mind!   

OMG - that it hot. Couldn't cope not pregnant so let alone when you are nearly full term. Moan away we don't mind Jelly  

Sue - think you might need alittle afternoon snooze....hope you get it.


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, hehe naughty man   hope you get your nap as promised   or at leat after you know what hehe  

Can't believe doctors said 'oh yes, little man will be here early, too much fluid in there gets them out sooner bla la bla'  what a lot of ***** talk! Ok I still have 8days to go I guess ......   

My feet and legs looks like fat sausages.... 

Xxxxx
Lots of hugs to all of you  

What's ppl plans on new years eve?? 
Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a good Christmas and that 2013 your dreams come true  

Those starting treatment soon - what are you plans? How are you feeling ?

XX


----------



## vicstar

Ow jelly feel for u right now, must be really draining for you.. Could u not beg the docs to help max along now?? The heat must make it so much harder.


Wowsers sue a 4 stone loss of fluid that was amazing!! 


Rome, i am starting monday and not sure how i feel TBH, i am not excited or nervous which is weird, just sort of feels like it is part of my life now?! What about u hun??


Nic, have u recovered after your nightmare xmas?? Any news on chimney sale etc??


Lizard, mmmm sounds like a lovely few days away! And that is my dh's kind of afternoon  hope u got a rest!!!!


Em, how are you? Enjoy those symptoms hun!!! Hows the sickness??


Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, got doctors app tomorrow morning so might ask..... At least show them my fat sausage legs and feet! Think they thought he be out by now.... Think they very careful with inducing as never know how body will react but well see 

So you starting tomorrow?   you be just fine Hun, we are here every step of the way petal  
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, you got some fab snow babies left or is this a new cycle? 
Xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks hun, we got 3 snowbabies so its FET which is easier to cope with!! Dont need to even tell anyone cos will only have two more appointments after tomorrow, want to keep it quiet this time round.. 


Oh hun i hope they can help u it must be really hard for you   bet u cant wait though, little max will soon be here!!! I know i cant wait for you xx


----------



## Jelly.B

3lucky little stars left   how many will you put back? Understand you keeping it quiet   xx


----------



## vicstar

Just the one   its a decision i made at the start, they are blasts so good chance anyway and hospital aren't as keen to put back two blasts as opposed to two 3 days.. I am happy and so is DH with that. Just   that this time is our time. I wud rather a bfn than what we have been through so    !!!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

I totally understand Vics- after a mmc I would also rather a BFN!! too emotional
 that it is our year 2013
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

2013 will be fab!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

It better be, Jelly - or I will kick its butt!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies,

Just got back from hospital..... Had a sweep   to try and move things along... Now bleeding so not vey nice Urk. 
Anyway, doctors keen to let nature do its thing   was a bit confused as said a few weeks back they where rather worried about the extra fluid and baby and did not want me going far in this pregnancy   seems to have changed as she said all tests are looking great now and the worries that was there before isn't anymore. Don't get me wrong, super happy about that! But just WANT HIM OUT NOW lol. 

So, let's see if this sweep does anything.... She said 1 in 7 woman goes into labour within 3-4 days after a sweep, if body ready tho it could happen in next 48hours.... I'm thinking 3-4 days   minimum! My cervix still 2cm long, however that doesn't really mean anything as could change very quickly. just got this feeling he will stay in there forever......

On the plus side, I HAVE LOST 1kg since last week hahaha.... Must be all the sweating I do during night   (or scale just thought to be nice for once) 

So more waiting ladies........ Def having a jan baby! Got another app next Monday, if nothing happened by then, I'm being booked in for inducement. Surely he will be out by then Surely?!!!!

Vic, thinking of you today   new start  

Xxxxxxxxxxx lots of love


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Jelly, how disappointing for you!  I suppose we should try to look on the positive side, that things seem to have changed and they are not so worried about him as they were a few weeks ago.  I don’t know anything about a sweep, I just thought it hurried things along a bit, I didn´t realise only 1 in 7 go into labour within 3-4 days, I just assumed it was higher than that.  Well, I have learnt something today. 

Congratulations on your weight loss!  Hope it has gone from your ankles!  

Hope he comes out soon! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I think a sweep just makes your cervix a bit softer to be honest, apparently very old school... Hope I'm the 1 in 7 ha! 

Certainly has not gone from my fat ankles!! Water bad in my knees again today. Roll on cooler weather! But yes have to look at the good side of things. At least they not so worried anymore like you say... Just never thought i go full term!! So in a bit of a shock! And yes he will be a better weight and all that but he will also be bigger to push out haha. I'm moaning again, never happy  

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Really do hope I don't need to be induced tho as would really like to experience true labour if that makes sense, maybe sounds odd but want my body to do what's natural... For once! 

Hope you have a nice eve planned..?? We having some nice food. Def another glass of champers for me! And some indoor games lol. Quiet one
Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

Jelly- just came on to see how you went. Sorry little max isnt going to make 2012  obviously wants be a 2013 baby 
How was the sweep? It doesnt seem alot 1 in 7. Can you opt not to have a sweep and just be induced? 

Sue- hey, how was you christmas?

Rome, vic, nic and lizard- 2013 will be an amazing year     Im very excited for you all 

Im 9wks today as scan last mon showed I was exactly 8wks so im a day ahead of what clinic estimated  Symptoms seem to come and go at mo. Morning sickness has eased off and some days I feel normal. Tiredness is around and still bloated. Still worrying about if bubs still inside

Xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, glad you doing well and hurrah for 9.5weeks    

Had the sweep already so let's wait and see.... Won't induce till next week and to be honest I rather my body try and do what it's meant to do. COME ON LITTLE MAN! Do your thing lol. 

Got some lovely lobster, prawns, bread, cheese and dips for tonight, yum yum. Man will pop out in a bit and get some champagne   yes I'm having some! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Happy New Year Jelly - nearly 2013 for you - what's the time difference from Oz to UK? 

I'm feeling alittle tender today - had the neighbours over for drinks last night - and drunk abit too much! Think it's going to be a quiet day with maybe another few hours in bed this afternoon before hubby cooking us a lovely meal this evening. 

Will be back on later when haven't got such a poorly head!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, we are 8hours in front so I will be truly and utterly asleep when you cheering for a new year   

Sore head hey hehe, you need another glass to put yourself straight   love it  
Xxxx


----------



## jack12

happy new year to all you wonderful ladies. Good luck jelly!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Afternoon ladies!  Happy New Year in advance!

Jelly – I was sliced open and I don’t regret not going through proper labour, I was more upset about not being able to breast feed properly (we did half and half until about 7 months).  No nice NYE planned for me, DH has had a vomiting bug since Saturday night so we will probably have an early night.  Although the fireworks at midnight will probably wake us all up!  Hmmmm….. like the idea of dips!  Got lots of nibbles but if I open them I will have to eat them all myself!

Em – Christmas fine thanks, first one where Isabella really knew what was going on, so on that front it was magical.  Congratulations on your 9 weeks!  

Lizard – no sympathy, self inflicted!!!  

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Happy new year in advance ladies  


Just been to hospital to collect drugs, felt fine about it all until left and had complete meltdown since coming home   crazy i cant believe it, all i have done is pick arguments with dh until we finally had a row, i ended u crying and he felt bad.. It was all cos i thought i was ok but have now realised i am terrified !!


----------



## jack12

Vicstar, you have alot of people who are right behind you wishing you well and wanting this so much for you. Lots of love to you xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Vics- I know how you feel! My drugs are in the fridge- but we have to be in it to win! Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanks ladies!! I know i feel ok now, got it out told dh how i feel and now ok! Just done first one, ouch!!


Lets hope 2013 is the year, startin with little max being born!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, we are all here every step of the way   thinking of you lots and lots 
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

It's been so hot here lately that you can't get cold water from taps anymore, water comes out warm!!! 
Tomorrow, wednesday, it's going down to 26degrees THANK GOD!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG Jelly that is crazy! No wonder Max is stating put its way too hot for him outside!  

Vic - well done on first injection yesterday. New year, new start & new experiences   it's going to be a good one  

Nic & Rome - when do you start? Do you have any frosties or is it a full cycle again? Are they changing your protocol this time? 

Sue - Did you eat all the dips!?   Hope hubby is feeling better. Been meaning to ask you for ages - are you Dutch or an expat living in the Netherlands? 

Em - when is your first midwife appointment & are you booked in for your 12 week scan yet? 

So nice that we have sunshine and bright blue skies so hubby & I going to a walk shortly. Back on the diet tomorrow - well I started back at Weight watchers a few months ago (the objective being then to not put any more weight on before xmas) as two ivf cycles, no exercise during those cycles and then living without a kitchen and just a microwave for 12 weeks (hence eating out and takeaways a lot) means I'm about a stone heavier than this time last year, so it's got to go  

Enjoy your day


----------



## Shoegirl10

Happy New Year everyone - hoping that 2013 brings us much happiness  

Lizard- I am on the long protocol starting this with with DR    it has come around very soon!! its a fresh IVF cycle  (I never seem to get frosties)
This time I will be on normal long protocol drugs (gonal F + menopur) along with intralipids, prednisolone, aspirin, clexane and gestone progesteron injections- slightly freaking at the size of the gestone needles and also the bruising that clexane can cause!!!  

Also this is my 3rd IVF cycle within a year - my first being this time last year ending in a mmc   and having done all my immunes I am dont know what avenue I will be advised should this cycle not work- of course I am being positive about the cycle given the immunes drugs in addition to the normal drugs but I also have to be realistic and think of what I would do if it doesnt work 

How are things with you? 
Vics how is it going?
Em- how are you and baby? 9 weeks you must be getting really excited now as not long left until the 12 week scan  

Jelly any news on baby?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lizard – yes, I am an Expat (sounds better and cuddlier than “foreigner”!) been over here for 7 years now.  I did eat a few dips, still got a few left for when DH feels better!  How was the walk?  I am back trying to lose weight – again!  It has been my NY resolution for as long as I can remember! Good luck with the weight loss! 

Vicstar – sending you huge hugs, it is understandable that you would be scared and nervous with your history.  We are all behind you 100% and hoping and praying that things go well for you.

Rome – good luck to you too!

Jelly, enjoy your drop in temperature!  Hopefully it might encourage little Max to come out!

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Happy new year ladies 

Jelly- omg i dont know how your coping with the heat. No sign of max 

Vic- congrats on starting down reg  im very excited for you. Im sorry you had a meltdown this process doesnt get any easier. Sending big   and heaps of    

Lizard- how you doing hun? Ooo weight loss for the new year. I know how you feel hun I put over stone on with first two cycles.Flt really good to loose it though before last cycle. I exercised up until starting stimms on last cycle too

Rome- hey hun, im good thanks. I think baby is doing ok as i still feel hungover most days  however still bleeding on and off so thats scaring us some days then feel excited other days

Sue- mmmm i love dips and chips

Xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning!


Come on early here today and noticed jelly isnt around?? Is something happening i wonder  


Thanks all for your support, feeling tons better now, it just brought everything back but now am looking forward not back 


Urgh back to work today   will call on later to catch u properly! Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm still here ladies  

Vic, glad you feeling better xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Vic, I thought the same thing!  There is always a message from Jelly in my mail notifications when I wake up, today there wasn't!!!   Hope you get on ok at work.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

So so fed up!! If one more person says'you still here' 'baby will come when it's ready' I will punch them in the blooming face! Water retention, this heat, hardly any sleep... Can't do this!!!! 

I have now hit the 'angry' stage! Not a happy bunny


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wish I had the answer for you Jelly.    

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Little man clearly a lazy little sod! 

Oh and if someone says 'be more active' 'go for walks' same thing will happen! Aarrgghhhh I CAN'T BE ACTIVE WITH THESE FEET!!!!!! 

Sorry, I'm acting like a spoilt little madam! Just really need a good night sleep    

How's my ladies??
Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Put your Jimmy Choo's on and lay on the sofa admiring them.....will cheer you up!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, so would!! But no shoes fits anymore   feet too swollen! Even flip flops too tight now  
Simply ridic. Went to shop around the corner for milk...barefoot! 
Xxx


----------



## Lizard39

I'm starting to think Max might be alittle cheeky monkey when he arrives! Not much longer now though Jelly


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Everyone,

Hope all is well

Vics - how are you getting on with the injections?
X


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Evenin' all

How are we all today ladies? Sorry I havent been on recently and wished you all a happy new year but had a bit of a meltdown. at 7pm on NYE instead of going out I was sobbing at home. just felt overwhelming. all this talk of a new year and mine seemed to be just starting exactly like last year and i'm not sure I can cope with another year of disappointments. also the closer it gets to what would have been my due date (16th jan), the harder it gets. anyway feeling a bit better now and have made a new years resolution - that 2013 is the year that, one way or another, I finish my IVF treatment for good. i just cant keep putting myself through this. its too hard. 

anyway today AF arrived (on time) so got my appt at 11am tomorrow and will be starting stims straight away as i'm on SP. at least this cycle will be over and done with quickly. not feeling the slightest bit optimistic about this cycle. just got a feeling of wanting to get it over and done with DH suggested postponing but I just dont want this hanging over my head, just want it finished. 

anyway enough of my moaning, Jelly, you poor, poor thing you really do sound to be having a bad time. I cant belive you went out barefoot! you'll be off for a pint of milk in your PJ's next! I'm keeping everything crossed the contractions start realy soon hun. BTW, I dont think being induced is not 'natural', you still give birth, its just hurries it up  a bit. Max doesnt like the heat obviously, want to stay where its cooler.

Em - how are you, has the MS passed? cant believe you are 9w! I hope you feel a bit happier and more content even with some bleeding.  

Vic - big   to you hun, know exactly how you feel. I got my days mixed up I thought you were starting next monday so sorry I didnt say good luck. hows it going? I'v forgotten what happens on FET, do you still DR? I'm here with you hun, we can hold each others hands 

Lizard - ooh did your hangover pass before NYE? he he, it made me laugh! I know how you feel about weight gain, I have just decided that I'm never going to realistically lose weight so just need to accept it! (cop out!)

Rome - when do you start hun? will you be starting soon with me and Vic

Sue - hows the norovirus at home, hope it all cleared up now and DH is better 


Nicxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic massive    i am with u every step of the way hun.. Best to let it all out now i found it helped me and now i am just getting on with it.. D/r is going fine, do my injection earlier so i am not waiting around to do it, its done before tea as soon as i am in from work. I want to carry on as normal. Been to gym tonight which was fun with DH!!! Never thought that wud be a sentence i said!! Anyway how does SP work, is that wat jelly did?? U will be pupo very soon then?


Hey rome good luck for tomoz hun!!! First jab   mine are going fine no probs at all thanks. 


Jelly poor you hun that sounds horrendous, its bad enough when too hot without being ready to give birth! Yikes i am going to do a birth dance or somet for you!!!! COME ON MAX!!!


Lizard, hangover gone?? I am with you on weight loss challenge!! Usually when cycling i let things go a bit well not this time   i have kick started myself and am on it!! Do u do weight watchers, i find it easier and it works!! 


Sue haha weird thinking alike!  Its just strange when don't here from jelly isn't it!! Yeah thanx work went ok, nearly the weekend!!!!! 


Em how are you hun!! Wow almost 10 weeks!! Are u relaxing some now? 


Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi all

Can I join this thread too? This is our first cycle, had prostap injection on the 24th December, been experiencing heavy bleeding last two days and really bad cramps, more than normal.  Excited though as means my body is so far doing what it should be. 

Excited now, baseline scan is booked for next week, hopefully start daily injections then, from my info looks like it will be gonal 375, I was told that this is highest dosage but needed as they are worried I won't respond due to low amh levels.  If I don't respond that's it for us, so fingers crossed.

Can you take painkillers at this stage?

Cx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, my darling   I understand how hard this all must be and feel. I haven't been through what some of you girls has,    but know how treatment can take over your life, or at least the feeling of it. 
But honey, if we don't try, if we don't keep on trying, how will we get our dream? If you don't try, will you forever regret it, thinking 'what if'? 
There is only so many 'goes' a person can go through, you have set yours now, that's a start.   
You will get there one way or another. 2012 wasn't a good year, let it go now, focus on 2013. We are all here for eachother   we are all here for you. 

You doing SP which I believe is so much better, well, easier as no need to d/r. I did this on my second cycle. In two weeks time you be done   one day at a time  
Will be thinking of you in the morning. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi cardall, best of luck with your cycle. This forum is going back ages, we are not first timers anymore but of course feel free to join us   I'm sure our lovely helper Sue can guide you to other 'newer' forums too  

Remember to drink plenty of water to keep headaches at bay, but yes, you can take paracetamol should they get too much to cope with. Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Cardall!!!

Jelly is right, this is an old thread for ladies that had treatment a year ago. I have changed the name of the thread so it is clearer. But you are still welcome to join, a few of the ladies are having more treatment, so there will be others in the same position.

I don´t know if you have found the cycle buddies section - CLICK HERE That would be the best place to chat to others undergoing treatment.

Good luck! I hope this cycle works out for you!        

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic, sending you the hugest of cyberhugs.  I hope your appointment goes well this morning.  You aren´t moaning, after all you have been through it is understandable that it will be a hard time at the moment.  But we are here for you, that is what friends are for.  I will send a whole truck load of  to you.  I hope that this year will be special and wonderful for you.  Yes, DH is better now, thanks.  Just in time to go back to work!  

Vic, good luck to you too!    Gym?  Fun??!!  The only way gym used to be fun for me was when instead of going to the fitness rooms we went for a swim and then a jaccuzzi!    

Jelly, thanks for the morning message, saves me wondering!!!   I had to buy new shoes while I was pregnant, so bought cheap ones as I knew I wouldn't wear them again once Isabella was here and the water retention went!!  How is the temperature there now? 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, don't think it's going to happen (meaning he wont come out on his own lazy bugger) so just need to grow up and deal with it!(saying this while sitting on the sofa with a HUGE bar of chocolate feeling sorry for myself hehe)  Still weekend left I guess but just got this feeling........
Been thinking re new shoes but I'm outside so little now hardly worth it lol 

Morning everyone xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Just been to pick up the drugs, 1st jab tonight. LP takes so long, its weeks from AF starting to anything happening. with SP you miss out DR altogether and start stimms on 1st/2nd day of AF.  I feel a bit ambushed that I could possibly be having EC at the end of next week! woah, how did that happen so quickly?  I feel a bit unprepared but also a bit 'dont care', I havent really done anything for this other than take my folic acid. I have spent the last year doing everything right and I still had a mc so this time I'm not going to get my knickers in a twist. I'm afraid i'm feeling very negative about this cycle, I dont really have any hopes of it working,just feel like  we have to go through the motions to say we tried before we give up. anyway, taking each day at a time on this, not stressing about how many follies/eggs/embies (mainly cos I feel like it wont work anyway, so all thats irrelevant!). havent joined a cycle thread - was lurking a month ago on a new one and after a couple of days of not looking there were 6 new pages - started to feel stressed and decided not to bother. also not torturing myself by watching one born every minute which started last night. 

When my ex was in a bad mood, he used to ask me for a wrestle, he was 6' 3'' and obvioulsy a few stones heavier than me and would have over powered me in seconds (just to explain, this was not a form of domestic violence!). so.... any body wanna wrestle? just feeling that way out! 

nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

*Knicker*- this is fab news!!!! I am so excited for all of us!!! I will be thinking of you!
I start DR tonight!!

I am excited with caution!! given my history but this will be my first IVF with all the immunes!! so I am hoping something works

Like you I am taking it as it comes- I have spend the last 6 months waiting for January 2013 to come, saving all my money, taking my supplements and vitamins and now I will wait and see - I am using the last 2 cycles as "dress rehersals" and hoping that this will 3rd time lucky for me!!

*Vics-* - how are you getting on? Thinking of you!

*Jelly* - not long now 

 to all of us and  that 2013 bring us much happiness what ever the outcome

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, you do exactly what works for you ok, don't stress re vitamins, anything.   I remember being so shocked how quick SP went, all the sudden it was done. And it's a good thing, no time to over think things. I had less eggs on my SP, but they where so much better quality! Quality over quantity!!! Thinking of you. 

Rome, wow you starting as well.   I have all my Ingres and toes crossed for you! 

Vic, how's it going?  

Lizard, hangover better? Lol  

Sue, has man of yours gone doc yet?  

This is the new lucky 2013 thread ladies! Just know it  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks Jelly - lets hope that 2013 is the year!  

Have any of you girls used teh following: clexane, prednisolone, intralipids, gestone aspirin with your cycles? If so how was it & the outcome

All these extra immunes are making me feel nervous!!  

XX


----------



## Jelly.B

I had prednisolone and aspirin on my cycles. Aspirin is in such low dose it won't affect you. The steriods however affected me a bit, but might not to you, we are all different. They made me feel so hungry none stop from the start, can make you bloated, and also messed with my sleeping pattern, awake from 4am, that sort of thing. 
Remember doc knows what he's doing so don't worry re meds  
Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks Jelly - I have been warned that the prednisolone will make make me hungry and to take very early in the morning to avoid sleeping problems.

Did you take clexane?

I have been taking aspirin and vit d for the last few months and have noticed that my periods have less clots (sorry TMI)

XX


----------



## Jelly.B

I took mine too in morning but still messed my sleep up lol, but you might be ok  
Didn't take clexane tho. 

Aspirin thins your blood so that's prob why, which is a good thing   however I will tell you know, that it can make you 'spot' in the 2ww so don't be alarmed. Made my bleedings worse when I was pregnant so I was told to come of it then. Some ppl fine with it tho and take it through out pregnancy, maybe I was just unlucky. 

Vit d really important so glad you been taking them, esp as you don't get much sun in winter time in the UK  
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Rome , ooh good luck for tonight, will be doing my jab at 7pm, will be thinking about you too! this time I'm on fragmen which I think is also called clexane but havent used it yet so cant report - think I start taking it in 2ww. 

I have found that acupuncture has made my periods less clotty and redder too. apparently thats a good sign  they are also pain free (only used to get a little bit of pain, but that has completely gone) so £40 a week not completley wasted. will have to wait and see if it makes the ultimate difference!

Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Loved having acupuncture  

Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I can highly recommend accupuncture!!!
Also -   this will be our last period for 9 whole months!!! I was advised a long time ago by my acupunctarist to wear pads during periods as it stops blood stagnating.
My periods have always been pain free and always fresh blood so hoping that it continues this period!!

I am doing injections around 9pm as works better for us and working hours etc...
I am hoping that time will wizz by (my job which I love keeps me busy so I am hoping it will take my mind off the treatment too!)

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Still here..........  

Happy Friday everyone 
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh blimey, Jelly!  Every time I get a notification of an update on this thread from you I get excited that THIS IS IT!  And every time you disappoint me!!  

Is it Friday?  Got no idea!  DH had yesterday off, he was supposed to be working today, but they phoned and said they didn´t need him, and he is working tomorrow (Saturday) so my whole week is messed up!!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol, but if I dont post, you will all think I gone into labour so I can't win  
Really thought I was close last night........ Lazy lazy lazy...

Why is your week messed up hun? Take it man is feeling better....?  

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Yes, you are right, you can´t win!!!    Hope it happens soon for you!       

Just with the New Year and DH working Wednesday, Friday and Saturday, and then work today getting cancelled, I have no idea what day of the week it is, something in my subconscious thinks that he is at home, it must be the weekend!!  I woke up this morning and thought it was Sunday!  

Fell asleep at 8pm, woke up at 1am and can´t get back to sleep, so my body clock is totally screwed!!!  Yes, hubby feeling much better now, so he can babysit today while I sleep!!  

Might as well get a couple of hours Sims play in! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh dear... You ought to get some sleep crazy woman lol


----------



## vicstar

Morning i am sooooool tired today   DH got in at 2.45am from a works do!!!! Its a bledy thursday night so i have been awake since, dog was going mad barking cos he was coming in and then he has been up and down to loo all night, ggggrrrrrrrrr!!! Anyway its tough cos booked us both a spinning class tonight so got my own back hahahahaha!!!!!!


Jelly u still here boooooo   i reckon sunday could be the day   


Morning sue!!


Back later when i can get on here properly!!x


----------



## vicstar

Good afternoon!  Easier when i am at work rather than from phone!!

Hope everyone having a good day.

Nic, there is no wonder we can't get excited for this cycle.  I am exactly the same as you, just going along with it.  There is a glimmer of excitedness at the back of my mind but there is where it will stay.  Other than looking after myself health wise, i.e. eating well and doing exercise, i will not change or take anything extra.  I am taking folic though!!  But i can and will get excited for you and Rome!!!    We could just be excited for each other!! How did first stim go?? That is crazy to think that in two weeks time you will be PUPO, with one or two??

Rome, how did yours go?? Like i have said to Nic, i am excited for you and her but not getting really excited for myself.  

The headaches this time on d/r are awful    I get them around this time of the day and then they last into the night, its grim   I never had them with either of my other two cycles.  You can only take paracetamol, which is a nightmare cos I mentioned at work today having a headache and if anyone had any parats, and they said no but could give me ibuprofen which obviously can't take.  I was like well don't worry, i took some of them earlier and they haven't worked    Its easier though nobody knowing because other than a quick jab at night i don't have to think or worry about it until next go for bloods!!

Lizard, how are you hun?  

Em, where are you? I hope everything is okay?


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm excited for all of you  
Xxx

Vic, water water water! Boring I know. Make man give you a foot rub later, always helped my headaches  
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all - Vic your headache might be tiredness as well if you were woken up in the small hours! Jelly's right, water water, water, it does help. I had hardly any headaches last time thanks to the water.

jelly - sorry you're still here my love. shall we start another sweepstake? Vic says sunday which is his due date, think I'm going with monday as  predict a curry and a bit of   on sunday night (no, I'm not trying to rig the sweepstake, honest!). I dont know how you cope in the heat, i struggle normally never mind being heavily pregnant. it cant be long now Jelly, surely?

Em - how are you, we havent heard from you for a bit?

Rome - how was your first jab? have to say when i did mine it was like the last year had never exisited.......its like riding a bike! I dont know if it was cos I was thinking about it but i'm sure i could feel my ovaries twanging after the injection!  

Lizard, how are you my love? I got on the scales today and put on 3lb with xmas. oh dear. trying to be good today  hope your weight loss is going well

Sue - your sleeping sounds as bad as mine - I have no trouble getting to sleep but I often wake up in the night and then thats it. DH often goes to sleep with me in our bed and then in the morning finds me in the spare room - it go there to read and sometimes do nod off

can I do a quick straw poll? does your clinic give you antiseptic wipes for your injections? mine did last time but last night when i did my jab there were no wipes. rang the clinic today and they say it depends on the nurse, you dont need them. I have to say they did dry my skin last time due to alcohol content but just a bit concerned I should have some. might pop to Boots for some.

Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Aftenoon ladies

Hope you are well
first injection and all well -  didnt feel a thing -  either that or being my 3rd time I am used to it! 
I am not really thinking of the treatment - I go back to work Monday ( I am a teacher) so busy planning my lessons and doing some last minute marking!!!

My lower back hurting so trying to rest as much as possible.

XX


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Sorry not been had time to get on in last few days as went back to work wed. All i've done is go to work come home sleep, get up eat chill then go back to bed  My brother and his fiance have been staying with us too. They left today and dss is with his mum this weekend so its gona be a nice chill weekend with Dh. Gona get the decs down and get back to normal if you know what I mean. Last two weeks feels like a whirlwind with all the toing and frowing to mums and having visitors. As much as I love my family looking forward to some peace and quiet 

Jelly- Were is the little man?? He's being abit cheeky  I'm betting Monday now. How you feeling? Still swollen?

Rome- Yeah for first jab  Its def easier 3rd time round. I'm on clexane and the actual jab doesn't hurt but it does leave bruises. I can only jab in my belly so after nearly 12wks of it the skins getting pretty tough and getting loads of bruises  Have you injured your back?

Nic- Wowee stimms has begun  Thats so exciting. It is def like riding a bike  I've never had antiseptic wipes in any cycles

Vic- Sorry your getting the dreaded d/r headaches but I agree with Nic water def helps. I took a 2L bottle to work with me everyday through d/r. Whens baseline?

Sue- I think christmas def messes with body clock and what days what  Glad your dh is feeling better

AFM- apart from looking forward to a nice chill weekend nothing to report. Oh yeah got first midwife appt Mon to book in and get date for 12wk scan  Still don't believe its happening. Still feeling abit poop in mornings and bloated and having mood swings so must be something happening inside 

xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Back okish......
What immunes drugs have you been on Emm? just clexane?
X


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- I was on high does metafolin not thats a immune drug but was for the immune issue and then clexane. My consultant didn't believe in aspirin so wasn't on that. I was on antibiotics too for hidden C called azithromycin which I took in cycle and after bfp. I also followed anglebumps protocol months before tx and throughout. Still taking a selection of vits now. How you feeling about immunes?

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I am feeling good about the immunes but slightly nervous with all that i have to take given that its my frist time doing IVF with immunes. I will also be taking clexane

What is the hidden C?
XX


----------



## Robinson84

Hidden C is the chlaymdia infection in your uteine linning and some clinics believe it can only be gotten rid of with antibiotics. I had to do a 5wk antibioitc course in July following the positive result in June. Even if you've never had chlamydia you can have it. 

Its natural to feel nervous but im sure the clinic know what there doing hun xx


----------



## Lizard39

Where is Jelly.......?


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm here Hun  

Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Everyone - hope you are well & having a relaxing Sunday  

Vic, Nic & Rome - how's sniffing & injecting going? Hope you aren't suffering too many side effects 

Em - how's little bean?  Have you started to get a bump yet?

Jelly - hang on in there.....max can't be long now  

Sue - relaxing Sunday I hope with hubby & LO?

Now....I'm going to throw a random question out there? Are you guys quite often confused about your future & having a family?   Hubby & I are in a really good place at the moment & enjoying life (didn't think I would being saying that after the m/c last year) but my head does get abit mixed up  . I randomly find myself thinking I don't want to do another cycle, then the following day I find myself thinking I do, then I find myself thinking about life as a family of two & this morning whilst hubby was playing tennis I find myself day-dreaming about us taking the adoption route. The really confusing part....as I sit here typing, none of these options scare me but I haven't got a clue how hubby & I make a decision! This is when I wish I had a fairy godmother to wave her wand and tell me what to do! 

Lovely afternoon planned of watching a movie & hubby cooking roast dinner later...I'm a very lucky lady! 

Lizard xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Afternoon

DR going as well as DR can go - although I have had a really bad back for the last week so really havent given 100% to IVF - I have been taking my supplements and vitamins and injecting every night same time o the dot - but in terms of my thoughts- it has gone towards trying to get rid of my bacl pain - that and I start back at work tomorrow so trying my best to get things sorted out!!

Lizard - hard question to answer and only you know what is best  I am a believer in what will be will be... if IVF doesnt work for me then maybe that is the card I have been dealt - I do know hand on heart that my husband and I will be fine whatever the outcome and I am not going to carry on paying thousands and putting my life on hold for a baby I will never have.

Sometimes I wonder how many "hints" will it take for me to come to a decision... first my adhesions (physically stopping me from getting pregnant) 1st IVF which resulted in mmc - (maybe Gods way of telling me it might never happen/wasnt meant to be) my 2nd IVF BFN - turns out I had high natural Killer cells -embryos had already been rejected! I am now on my 3rd IVF with immunes - if it doesnt work then maybe like a cat my 9 lives will have officially expired!!!

one thing I do know is that I dont want to live my life on this IVF rollercoaster. I have many friends with children and many without so I am happy what ever!



xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

Lizard - I know exactly what you mean, been having exactly the same thoughts! you know how I have been feeling about TX recently - and DH and I have had some discussions about adopting and we feel that if TX doesnt work then we will go down that route. the problem for me is when to say 'enough's enough'. I know at 39 that I havent got a lot of time to carry on with TX and recently I was adamant that I wouldnt have any more TX after this go.....but now.....my heads all over the place. still feel convinced this cycle wont work.... just where to go after that? I suppose if I'm not 100% certain its time to stop (even if I'm 99%) then its not time  to stop? strangely since I've started TX i've felt immensely calm, to the point where I've totally forgotten about TX and if it wasnt for the reminders on our phones, I would have forgotten to do my injections! its so strange. no side effects other than tired and some headache if I dont drink enough. first follie scan tomorrow and really could not care less. cant believe how different this cycle is to the last one. 

anyway, dont think Jelly's posted today - perhaps Max is coming bang on time?

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

6.50am here and it's raining, love it! Hopefully means a bit cooler weather on way   

I'm still here..... Got hospital this morning, while you all snuggled up in bed, will email later with news from doctor.

Lizard, understand totally why you going back and forth like that. No wonder really after what you been through. Only you can decide what path to take. But think this is something we all 'think' and go through at some point.
However, the sound of you now, happy, calm.... Liking it! You have a wonderful husband there  
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, my man said yesterday 'of course he won't be on time, YOU are always late for EVERYTHING and he will follow!    naughty! He should be glad I didn't throw something at him with my hormones as they are right now   he has been super supportive tho I must admit, been doing most of the cooking, cleaning up, footmassage evey night   afraid this will all stop soon hehe

Anyway ladies...love you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and man also said that maybe we should never had announced his name out loud......
Max.... Max as in 'to max' ... Full term......... Aarrggghhhh lol
Xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies!!


Just wanted to say good luck nic for first scan     just like u if i didnt have alarm on phone i think i wud forget my jabs!!  defo more relaxed which is the best way!!!


Jelly good luck at docs! Naughty max  


Love to all and bck later xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, thinking of you   

Hope all going well vic. When's your scan? 

Blood pressure on the rise again, and a few blood tests came back a bit 'off' so going back again on wednesday for more. If no better then, I will most likely be induced then. If not its def booked in for Saturday. I don't think he's coming out..... I'm only 1cm dilated, and head not even engaged yet! Think cause of extra water  
Feeling fed up, teary, angry is an understatement!  

Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- im sorry your feeling fed up  At least theres some light at the end of the tunnel with def induction date Hope the cooler weather cheers you up

Nic- good luck for follie scan today hun. So pleased your relaxed. I think the more we do it the more it just becomes part of life

Lizard- Im glad your feeling happier. Your dh does sound wonderful. Whatever path you take im sure you will be happy. Ive sat many a times and thought about life without a family and come to the conclusion I would still be very happy with just me and dh. I think if your marriage can withstand infertility it can last forever
Im very bloated so it does look like I have little bump  but its not noticable through clothes. 

Rome and Vic- hows dr going? Whens baselines? 

Im starting to feel better with ms sickness going now. Still abit yucky sone mornings but alot better. Although this does worry me when i feel well. I dont think the worrying will stop until I feel baby moving

Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

thanks for all your good wishes about my scan today(day 6). got 3 follies definately doing something and loads of others too small at the mo (approx 9). going back on wed. definately better than last time, on day 6 there was nothing going on and it took me till day 8 to get to where i am today. I start cetrotide injections tonight which is a bit like the buserelin, it starts to put the brakes on. I was also pleased that my womb lining is already 6mm, last time I only got to 8mm at ET. I was a bit worried that as you start stimms on your second day of your period you wouldnt have enough time to get your period over and done with and start growing the new lining anyway it doesnt work like that, the nurse explained it but didnt really understand it! so all in all a good scan. was wondering if anything was happening cos I'm feeling fine other than some extreme tiredness and a bit headachy.

sending massive, massive hugs to Jelly, think you need a cuddle my love. at least you know that the very latest you will get to is saturday, I know it seems like a long time away but it might happen sooner! Max is obviously a Mummy's boy already  . he's just nice and chilled where he is, lets hope he continues to be nice and chilled when he arrives.

Em - really glad you are feeling better, ms passing is a good sign because thats when the placenta takes over so the placenta must be developing nicely! are you having a 12 w scan? 

Vic - how are we forgetting we are having TX . its very strange! oh well being chilled is the best way, did start to feel nervous at the clinic this morning but ok now!

Rome - hows your back and hows first day back at work?

Lizard - how was your lovely lunch cooked by DH? my DH is fab but cant cook!

Sue - all ok with you?

Nicxxx


----------



## vicstar

Yay nic!!! Go follies!!!   How many days have u stimmed cant be many so fingers crossed the little ones will catch up by next scan!!!


Sorry no other personals, off to bed now tired out from the gym!!! Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic that's fab!! Great work my darling     hehe

Ohhh got good feelings on this tread! 

Hello to all my girls   
Xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning ladies

bit of advice needed. has anyone used cetrotide? did my first jab last night, its stung a bit (gonal F not hurting at all not even slight sting!) and then bled a bit (never had blood with any of my injections. then the whole area went red in a huge circumference and the injection area went hard and raised. gone down now though. wil have to see how we get on tonight and mention it at the clinic tomorrow.

and I know this is prob too late in the day but have vague recollections from last time about eating lots of protein and hot water bottles? what were they for again? egg quality and lining thickness? not sure if I can be bothered! oh and brazil nuts (yuk!). 

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi Nic, I used cetrodine on my second cycle too (may i add the successful one   ) and remember it being much harder work. So much more pressure and I bleed a few times too. Nothing to worry about methinks. 

Hot water bottle to make your follies grow grow grow
Protein for egg quality
Brazil nuts for lining

How you feeling?  
Xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

what is cetrocide?
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Stops you from ovulating early. 

How you doing Rome? 

Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

all good thanks Jelly - you?
So busy with work!! I am suffering from headaches now -or that could be my period coming!

XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Booo for work lol  

Keep fluids up Hun
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

I am feeling TOTALLY exhausted. dont remember feeling this way last time. is this the drugs do you think? wondering if its me cos I wasnt sleeping well all through xmas but been sleeping well since then. wierdly I can sleep well all night but then wake up and i dont feel refreshed. the only thing I can compare it to is that exhaustion you feel when you are pregnant 

did anyone see the documentary on IVF at a liverpool clinic on BBC4 last night? that consultant was a bit odd! fascinating to see the embryologists do their job. they followed 4 couples only 1 of whom got pregnant - good to see that they told it factually and didnt sugar coat it.

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Nic- Woohoo on follie scan   thats great news hun. Im sorry your feeling exhausted today 

Jelly- Could tomorrow be the day 

Rome and Vic- hows it going ladies?

Lizard- hope your well 


Had midwife appt yesterday which lasted an hour and 10mins  but was really good. She went through so much stuff and gave us massive budle of info on all baby related stuff. Im getting consultant led care because its an ivf pregnancy and with having blood clotting condition. It means I get extra scans which is nice  I also have to be put on aspirin due to risk of high bp and pre-clampsia which runs in family. Also had blood taken, wee test and swabs from mrsa. She booked me in there and then for 12wk scan too which is 2wks today. Felt better than normal yesterday which worried me but then today felt rough again 

Sending lots of        to Rome, Vic and Nic

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Ohhh...lots of exciting things going on....and lots of tired ladies too (me included in that one!)

Nic - woohoo   let's hope tomorrow scan Is another good one  

Em - yah for extra special treatment from consultants and extra scans    

Vic - feeling any better during DR now? Are you drinking lots?  when do you start Stims?

Rome - Hope busy work doesn't mean stress work? hope your drinking lots of water too? I know it's so hard especially in the winter but soooo important  

Jelly - not long now  

Sue - Anything exciting happening in Netherlands at mo?

All good with me, nothing really to update you on. Back at gym & feeling tired....early night to bed I think.

Love to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Ohhh..meant to ask...any suggestions for winter sun? Hubby & i want to go for a week towards end of February & have done Tenerife in past which is fine but maybe fancied somewhere different. Has anyone tried Cape Verde islands or Sharma el sheik? Don't fancy Dubia & don't want long haul just for a week. Also only want to spend about £750 max each if all inclusive or less if HB. Clearly not many demands....


----------



## Jelly.B

Good wibes on forum, love it   morning to all you lovely ladies  

Lizard, wow, lucky you. Hols, yes pls   I been to sharm el sheikh, was years ago, but can't for the life of me remember where I stayed! Look on trip adviser, best site ever for reviews! You can always come here  

Nic, if our body telling you to sleep then do Hun   afternoon nap......yes pls. Unfort drugs does this to you. Thinking of you  

Em, glad all going well. Glad they keeping an eye on you, always reassuring. 

Rome, when do you start tx?  

Vic, how are you Hun? Look at you being super duper good at the gym! Love it! Can't wait to get back into it myself! How's injections going?  

So, been to hospital for more tests and to make a long story short, being induced Saturday. So hopefully we will have the little one by Sunday...or could it be monday?!?!   Think they start inducing sat eve, (i have to call at 2pm to chek what time they want me in) but obv takes time for drugs and everything to kick in, can be a 24-48 hr process! 

So there you go...... Can now start organise everything here at home, cleaning, washing, foodshopping   get ready. Who knows, if I end up with a c-section I will obv stay in hospital or a bit longer so.....

Anyway, hope you all having sweet dreams xxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi guys!! Whoa its been a crazy few days, not really been able to spend much time on here!! 

Thanks for asking everyone, yeah d/r going really well headaches have eased now.  Got blood test on monday to see if hormones all okay and ready for next step.  Waiting for AF though and will have to cancel if that doesn't arrive by then.  Not stressing about it, because at the end of the day AF will come and it might delay tx by a few days but not in any rush, just want to let things happen as they should.  Luckily doin FET so it is a lot simpler, a lot less invasive, only have to have one scan    which they will do a few days prior to ET to make sure lining ok.  Once had the blood test and if all ok will start on the lining tabs and pessaries   !! 

Did kettlebells with DH last night!! Wowsers that is a harsh workout, couldn't even lift a knife and fork to eat my tea afterwards last night   

Jelly -    that you start before saturday hun but if not at least you know by monday at the latest little Max will be with you and DH.  I am soooo excited for you right now    At least you might have a couple of days to get as prepared as you can. One way or another little man will be here soon   

Lizard - oooh some winter sun, god i would love some of that!! Not been to sharm or cape verde but i know someone who went to cape verde just before xmas and said it was amazing and hot.  Me and DH last year went to La Palma which is a really small canary island, only Thomson fly there, i would recommend it because not as built up as the other islands but the weather is not always as good as the other islands, it can be a bit hit and miss.  Hows the weight watchers going?? Not stimming this cycle cos its FET so it is a lot easier and less stressful.  I have 3 snowbabies.  

Em - yay to midwife appointment - bet it feels very real now!!!   

Nic - fingers crossed for you today for follie scan!!! Hope they are ripe and juicy   

Rome - how are you hun?? Hows d/r, has AF arrived??


Phew, think thats everyone but if not i am really sorry.  Its been a few days and i have tried to keep up but   hahaha!! xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies 

Jelly- Aww was really hoping today would be the day  At least you know for sure it will be this weekend. I'm very excited for you know 

Vic- Glad headaches are easing. Af never comes when you want it too during tx well never did for me  Ooo not long now. All very exciting. Ooo the dreaded pessaries. Which ones are you on. Im on both botty bullets and front ones. I've only just started to reduce them this week which is nice. I'm on mine til end of week 12 but nice to have reassurance. It is starting to feel more real now

Lizard- were going to gran canaria next month for some winter sun  We already had it booked before starting tx but i'll be in my 2nd trimester so should be ok flying. I've been to furtuventura too in winter but thats it. Never travelled any further afield. Egypt would be nice for a change

Nic- hope alls going well. PUPO soon 

Worked a full day at work today and pooped. Not long before im going to bed. Can't believe its thursday already tomorrow 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all - lots of tiredness on this thread! think we need some daylight!

Jelly -ooh its so exciting, he's just around the corner now. not that I'm wanting to prolong things for you but monday is a very, very good day, its 6 years to the day since I met DH and 5 years to the day that i will be cancer free   so it would also be a good day for Max to arrive! wow can you believe that its actually happening. hows the swelling my love? you really sound to be suffering but from what Sue said that seems to go down very quickly after the birth? will be thinking about you

Em - midwife's appt sounds really good. can I ask a  silly question. why does IVF make us more high risk and need to be consultant led? I really dont understand? I've read it a lot on here. sounds like they are really looking after you, you sound to be in safe hands. in anothe 2 weeks you will have that added reassurance of another scan, I hope every day that passes you feel a little bit more content 

Vic - really glad TX going well, you are right not to stress as there's bugger all we can do about it! mind you all the exercise you are having sounds like a right stress buster although I would be traumatised if i couldnt hold my knife and fork, lol! you might actually lose weight through TX - nows there's a first (I mean with all the exercise, not the eating!)

Rome - has AF arrived - hope so

Lizard - other than what everyone else suggested, you might want to look at Madeira? my in laws have just stopped there on a cruise and it was 21c this week so in a few weeks it might be hotter.        

nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, wow, you will certainly be in my thoughts Monday!  

Morning everyone   weekend soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

sorry I had to end my last post abruptly as my friend, who has just had a tumour removed, was ringing me and forgot to update you on yesterdays hosp vist! just been again this morning, all going very well, they are happy with my response, I have one lead follie  which is ready now (19mm) and about 8-9 which are almost but not quite ready so going to risk that the one big follie might be over mature in order to bring the others on. so EC will definately be monday which seems to be a fortuitious day all round! and Max's birthday ha ha! last time we got 10 follies and 9 eggs, on SP I was prepared to get less follies/eggs but seem to be getting a similar numbers although on a higher dose of Gonal F this time so that might be why. and last time my lining was 8mm whereas today its already 8.5mm so thats improving too. so all in all going well. even though it wont work. cos I know with 100% certainty it wont work, dont I? so even though I'm responding well this time, I'm not bovverred............

so not long now till the botty bullets - uuurrgghhh, had forgotten about them. might try back door rather than front door this time. then I also start my fragmen injections (anticoagulant) but not worrying about those until they tell me what I need to do.

so there we go! cant belive how quickly this cycle has gone, its been so much easier. I dont think I could ever do LP again having done this. well not sure I could do another cycle full stop but you know what I mean!

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, that's fab!! OMG, can't believe you having EC on monday already! I loved the SP, so much easier isn't it and so happy you responding so well. 
Roll on Monday I say! (max might be here sunday, who knows, but know it will be a fab few days there abouts anyway) ohhh smiling now    

And Nic, IT WILL BLOOMING WORK! 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Jelly

how are you? hows the swelling? eek 2 more sleeps and then it all starts! I'm sooooo giddy and excited for you hun!
Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Swelling is still bad! Was mainly in one foot, now both and loads around my knees too, makes it hard to bend. Oh well..... Soon my jimmy choos will be looking good good good on them again  

I'm very excited too re sat! Not nervous at all but sure I will be on the day! I have to phone at 2pm to see what time they want me, so know for sure nothing will happen till evening at least. BRING ON THE PAIN! 

When do you do trigger then? Saturday? What time you in Monday?  

Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

well Jelly, by next week those Jimmy Choos will fit perfectly! at least you know the swelling will go down quickly. I keep meaning to ask, you're not affected by those awful fires are you? been thinkning of you every time its on TV.


dont forget, bring on the pain also means.... bring on the drugs! there are loads to help you though it my love. My friend always said that what kept her going was thinking its just 24 hours to get through, just one day, and then its all so worth it. so just keep focussed on those 24 hours, you can do it, you've done soooo much to get him here, you can definately get through the last bit

 

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm not near the fires, but it's really bad! 

Friday tomorrow   cleaning, packing   Saturday I will be trying to sleep as much as possible during morning/day - sue, if you reading, don't panic if no emil/update from me sat morning   just enjoying my own bed should I end up staying in hospital for some time...... 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will still panic, you know me!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol


----------



## Robinson84

Oooo lots of exciting stuff going on  Loving it

Jelly- I was thinking about you when saw fires too. awful but glad your no were near. Just goes to show how hot its been  That swelling will soon be gone hun and be replaced with baby Max  So exciting. Hope you can update us sat before you leave. I'll be thinking of you on the weekend  

Nic- Woohoo amazing follie news   I have a feeling that big one will still be there on Mon and nice and ripe. I'm betting 10eggs for you hun. So exciting and IT WILL WORK   but I know how you feel. I was convinced it hadn't worked for us but was completely wrong  Be thinking of you on Mon. Me and Dh met this week 5yrs ago  I don't know the answer to your question about ivf pregnancy being consultant led. She just said it was protocol so I didn't argue especially when she said we get extra scans 

Sue- hey, hope your well?

xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Morning ladies   

Nic    fantastic news on the follie-front!! I agree with Em that you will have 10 lovely eggs on monday! I am so excited for and i believe it will work. Are you having 1 or 2 put back? Monday is going to be a good day!       

Jelly I can't believe this is finally it!!! One way or another hun, baby Max will be here and i cannot wait, i am sooooo excited      Will be thinking of you this weekend and can't wait to hear from you.  Ooooh you must let us have a piccie of Max too, it would be lovely to "meet" him!

Rome - how are you hun?? Hows d/r going, when is your scan/bloods?  My AF has not arrived yet, but getting a bit of niggly tummy ache today so hopefully on its way.  Got my blood test monday if AF arrives in time but if not will delay it a few days which i don't really mind.  You will be starting stimms soon won't you?

Em, Lizard and Sue - how are you all?  Its nearly the weekend!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya lovely ladies  

Happy weekend everyone  

Big day for me tomorrow. Still not sure if inducing starts tomorrow eve or Sunday morning, time will tell. 
Will update as I know more  

Have a fab weekend all
Xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly

you will be in my thoughts this weekend, I'm here with you all the way. Because of the time difference I get a bit confused about what day it is for you so I'm hoping that its almost saturday! just a matter of hours my love, you really are on countdown now. I know you will go through this with all the positive determination you have had in the last 12 months and when you hold little Max in your arms, the last 12 months will seem like nothing. so excited for you and DF and so exited about being an Auntie!

Now then ladies my oasis of calm has gone - EC booked for monday and on monday ITS GOING TO SNOW. arrgghhh! we have to cross the pennines to get to our clinic about 40 miles away. I'm really panicking now. its not like you can postpostpone or even be late. have become stress bunny now

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic,we are 7hrs in front   nearly 9pm here...... So yes, Saturday soon lol. 

Oh Hun, no stressing ok! First of all, might not snow at all, you know how quickly it changes, secondly, might not be bad bad... Thirdly, if by Sunday still same news then leave with plenty of time. No need to stress yet ok! Jelly is ordering you   if you stress, I start stressing   

All calm and lovely


----------



## Jelly.B

And can't wait for some fab news on Monday! Will be such a good day for so many reasons  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

tee hee I know! either max will be almost here or definately here by monday. I really dont want to prolong things but think monday is a good day for max to arrive, make it 1 min past midnight so he's technically born on monday! then I will never forget his birthday   xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol, but trouble is, we have to go by Oz time....hhmmmm tricky tricky tricky  
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Anyway, enough boring talk about me me me!!!

How's my ladies   

Nic, nice long hot bath for you, stress will fall of you   

Xxxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I can't believe it I have found you all again.  I cycled with you all for my first ICSI cycle, now I am about to embark on my 3rd cycle tomorrow.   I was under a different name then of course.

"Many congratulations" Jellyb on your pregnancy, and I have noticed on your profile that you are about to deliver.  I bet you can't wait to see your baby.

We are hoping it is 3rd time lucky for us.    I guess, we will know one way or another in a month's time.     

I hope you are all well, and will speak to you soon.

x


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Flowerpot- hey hun, nice to see you again  What was your name before? Good luck for 3rd cycle

Jelly- Oooo exciting. You'll be snoozing at mo but soon be sat 

Nic- Wohoo for ec  Wishing luck but I know you won't need it  and we may not get that much snow so wouldn't worry

Vic- im good thanks. Feel different everyday. Some days better than others for symptoms. Good luck for mon if af shows

Rome and Lizard- hey, hope your both well 

Nothing much to report here. Glad its the weekend 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies

Being admitted tonight at 8.30pm...... This will be a long day.....

Lots of love to all, and hopefully next time we 'speak' there will be some good news lol
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Jelly   hope all goes well & look forward to hearing the 'news' xxxxx 

Hi Flowerpot - going to have to give us a clue on your previous name? Good luck with next cycle  

Hi to everyone else - had busy few days but will catch up properly with all your excitement later today xxx

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya flowerpot...... Was your previous name Susan? Or something like that... Looking at your signature, think I spoke to you a bit on a tubal forum..... I think lol.

Thanks lizard.   hope you have a lovely weekend. It's 3hours to go before we leave for hospital..... Tick tack lol....
Xxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly -masses and masses of   and   coming your way, see you on the other side!! xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic


----------



## vicstar

good luck jelly thinking of you   cant wait to hear your news x x x x


----------



## Lizard39

Hello lovely Ladies  

I wonder if we'll wake up tomorrow to an exciting post from Jelly?  

Nic - wow 14th Jan is a very special day for you & hubby & seem very apt day for EC. No doubt you are monitoring the weather closely but if you are really worried (I must admit this time last year one of my main worries was snow on EC or ET day) how about heading over tomorrow and booking into a hotel close to the clinic for tomorrow night? Quite afew hotels have really good deals on Sundays    That way, worst case scenerio you could put your walking boots on and walk to clinic! Btw - what's happening on the house front? 

Vic - any sign of AF so you can have your scan on Monday? What's the next steps for FET? When do you think you'll get your frosties back on board?  

Rome - How are you doing? When are you moving onto Stims?  

Em - Hope you're having a relaxing weekend with hubby. Been meaning to ask....have you told your stepson you are pg yet? 

Sue - you're very quiet past few days? Hope all well? Anything exciting happening for you ths weekend? 

Hope you're all having good weekends.  Nothing to report from me. gone of the rails today with the diet   but will just have to go to gym tomorrow & work hard! 

Lizard xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Belated New Years Greetings girls  

Been meaning to come on for ages to say hi, and wish you all well for 2013.

Hope everyone is managing to stay positive at the various stages of treatment, i still have fingers and toes crossed for you all. It's great you all have each other for friendship and support, I certainly found it helpful to come on here and have the support of others going through the same thing.

I'll be keeping an eye out for Jellys news....eeeeek...


----------



## Jelly.B

Such long process this..
Just to let you know, no baby yet and feels like ages away. They inserted a balloon catheter last night and waiting for it to fall out.... Been 12 hours and still pretty snug in there so we wait. Might need some gel at some stage later to help cervix along....Making some progress but very slow. Once balloon out they can hopefully break my waters. Baby simply too happy in there! 

Lots of love to all
Xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Oh jelly thinking of u and hoping u dont have much longer ... It is obviously just so cosy in there!!! Hope u managed to at least get some sleep xx


----------



## vicstar

Morning all!!


Lovely to hear from you mrs m!! How are u and your little one doing?? 


Well AF has arrived so off for blood test in the morning!! Gosh monday is turning into a hectic day abd i think going to be a very special day!! 


Lizard, hi hun! Haha like me u fell from the diet wagon!! It has to be done sometimes   I have decided this cycle not to let things slide like i usually do so i have stayed at weight watchers in the hope that i will at least stay the same. I am determined that however this cycle goes i will at least not have to deal with a weight gain..... But if bfp then obviously it will be but i intend to try and be careful within reason. Hows it going anyway with u? Have u decided where to go on hol?  I should have my precious cargo by the end of jan i think, should start lining meds in the next few days if all well!! I have a funny feeling it could be around my birthday which i dong know if luck or not  


Ooooh nic, how u feeling about tomorrow?? I agree with lizard if worried about snow book into a hotel, at least u can take it easy then in the morning   will be thinking of u xx
  

Rome what about u??


----------



## Shoegirl10

afternoon all

Sorry have been away - have so been busy since back at work
My period due tomorrow but like all IVF treatments - nothing ever goes to plan- so not expecting a prompt arrival!!

DR OK just tired and getting to bed really early!!

Hope all of you OK
XXXX


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

just a quickie before we head off to a hotel for tonight....... good call lizard, I had also asked the hosp which is the nearest hotel and there's a travelodge within walking distance so staying there tonight. if we stayed at home we would need to set off at 8.30-9 ish and there is snow forecast between 8-10am coming from the west and we are travelling towards the west. couldnt risk it. I dont sleep well in travelodges but better to have no sleep and EC than sleep and no EC! feeling a bit stressed now as this change has thrown my 'routine'. also feeling a bit worried about sickness as last time I had to travel home with a sickie bowl on my lap, I was almost sick at some traffic lights we had stopped at and everyone at the bus stop could see me! going to see if they can give me something extra!

so will post tomorrow (assuming we get home as snow is forecast for the afternoon where we live) but realy hoping the next time I log on, we have news about Max and Jelly!


lots of love to us all

Nicxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies! Thinking of taking baby aspirin this time and just wondered when to start taking it??


----------



## Shoegirl10

I have been taking mine for last 6 weeks prior to treatment xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Nic- Good luck for tomorrow hun not that you,ll need it . Looking forward to hearing about your bumper crop  Hope you got the hotel ok and can sleep a little 

Vic- glad af arrived. Good luck for your appt  I was gona take baby aspirin if immunes had come back all clear and consultant said to start taking it after ec which is same with clexane. Hope this helps

Rome- glad d/rs going ok and hope af arrives soon

Jelly- im thinking of you and hoping little max is in your arms by now 

Lizard- how you doing hun? 

Ive just become an aunty again to baby noah  my 5th nephew!! Think him and max may have the same bday

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies

Max Karl Langley Burchnall finally here via c-section -4th jan 6.22am.  7.3lbs and utterly gorgeous!!!
Body did not want to progress any further than 4cm! The pain wow!!!!!

So tired right now but will pop in later

Mic. Thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stupid phone! 
Born on the 14th 

Nic, thinking of you today xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, didn´t even notice that, Jelly!  Too early in the morning!!!

Conratulations again!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue thank you for your support through out   star!

All you ladies, thank you too! I wouldn't be here today if it wasn't for you guys!! Pushing me along, giving advice, always there. I love you all. Been a lot of tears today, so grateful for so many things and for meeting you all. 
I promise you all, I will be here till every single one of us gets our dreams, one way or another. 

We will all get there 
Xxxxx

Now, who's coming over to help me? Scary stuff lol 

Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will send DH over, he was better than me with her!  Have you got any support over there?

It has been fun and a pleasure following you on this journey/pregnancy.    There has been tears this side of the computer screen as well!  

I just wonder what my life would have been like if I hadn´t had fertility issues and not met all the wonderful ladies on this site.     It sounds weird, but sometimes I am grateful we struggled to conceive!  

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Me me me me!!!!! I'm coming!!! CONGRATULATIONS jelly to both u and dh,   


You get some rest cos you gonna need it!!!! It has been an emotional journey hun but you have made it.. I hope we get to have a little peek at max when u are up to it?? But for now my love rest and enjoy xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Partners mum on stand by should we need her  

Know what you mean.... It's not easy going through infertility but met so many lovely ppl like you guys. 
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks vic   xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic good luck today hun xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congrats Jelly - lovely news!!

Nics - Good luck today

Hope everyone is good

X


----------



## Lizard39

Congratulations to you & your 2 boys Jelly  . Hope you are managing to get some rest inbetweennall those cuddles  

Sending you lots of love & 

Lizard xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Btw - Sue & Vic what are you doing awake at 5am? I'm struggling to wake up at 8am at mo!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I put the laptop by the side of my bed so if I woke up in the night I could check for news! 

As for the time I posted, that was the time my darling daughter woke me up to tell me she wanted her blanket (that was on her bed!   ) 

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Hee hee   i was up as had to set off for blood test at 6am  its a good hour and half to clinic on a weekday cos of traffic!!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- massive congratulations  Glad your doing well. Your the 4th lady I know recently whos had c section. Hope you can get some sleep. Sending big   to you and max xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly - woo hoo!! massive congratulations to you and DF. I have shed a little happy tear. I'm on my way over, see you in about 24hours!!!! He chose a very good day to be born. thats something else to add to my list of great things that happened on 14th Jan. you will quite rightly have your hands full in the coming weeks and months and Max is your top priority but I'll miss you Jelly! xxxx

thanks Ladies for all your well wishes, we've just got back and feeling loads better than last time. we got 10 eggs which is great (1 more than last time) just hoping they are good quality and they get jiggy tonight. we are having ICSI this time to hopefully increase fetilisation rate, hubby sperm all ok so its obvs my egg quality. will see how we get on tomorrow. feeling a bit woozy so bye bye till tomorrow

Nicxxxx
ps love to us all xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic, I will have everything possible crossed for you, and a bit more!!!  Hope they are playing Barry White in the lab tonight!!!  

                         

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

What a wonderful day 14th Jan is. Fab news Nic   you must be so pleased. I watched the Babymaker yesterday which bought back lots of memories, especially the waiting for 'the call' to say how many have eggs have fertilised - will be thinking of you all morning tomorrow. 

I'm in such a happy mood because of you lovely ladies  

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- Fantastic news on your bumper crop  . Im so pleased for you. I hope they get jiggy in the petri dish tonight  

Lizard- glad your feeling good 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girls for all your best wishes  

Nic, you not getting rid of me that easily! 
Fab news re eggs!!!! COME ON EGGIES, get it going on  

Lots of love to all 
Xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Great news Nic!! lets get some lovely embryos tomorrow
xxx


----------



## vicstar

Fantastic news Nic!!!    lets hope there is plenty of loving tonight!!!!x


----------



## Lizard39

I'm wide awake but want to be asleep!  

Vic - how'd your blood test go today?


----------



## vicstar

Soubds like u have had a night like me lizard!! Been on and off sleeping all night, i hate nights like that   anyway bloods all ok, i start lining meds today, scan booked for 29th jan and then ET set for 4th feb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, sooooo excited for you!!!!!!

Nic, hope you got some sleep 

Seems like we all in the same boat lol
Thinking of you all
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Vic!!!!

             

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Thinking of your embies today Nic and sending em   vibes   xx


----------



## vicstar

Thanx ladies   its like its not really happening!! Which for me is good cos i can get on and be normal. Nobody knows other than u lovely ladies and mum which is quite nice. Had to tell a couple of porkies today and had a b**** of a headache and my boss asked if it was the meds but i told her that i wasn't having tx!!! Told her that yesterday's app was just to update everything!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning ladies how are we all?

Vic - well done on starting meds! everything seems to be going to plan for you which is great. keeping everything end then some crossed for you.

Jelly - mwah! big kisses Mummy xxxx

Lizard - I was awake last night too! we should rename ourselves the insomnia girls 

Rome - whats happening with you? sorry hun my heads a shed at the mo, I cant remember where we're at?

Mrs M - thanks for popping back on, give us some updates, its lovelt to hear from ladies who have had a successful treatment, it gives me some hope

Sue - your post made me laugh about keeping the laptop next to your bed! I must admit the last few days I've just skimmed all the posts, looked at the ones from Jelly and then re-read everything in the proper order

well AFM we got the call this morning. of the 10 eggs only 6 were mature and 4 fertilised. feeling a little despondent as we had more eggs, a different protocol, ICSI and still ended up  with the same number of embryos as last time! But I keep trying to tell myself that 4 out of 6 is a 70% fertilisation rate whereas last time we had about 50% fertilastion rate. plus last time at the initial call we had only 2 eggs fertilse and then when they checked later a further 2 had fertilised but where late starters. this time all 4 have fertilised as they should have done so thats an improvement. yesterday I had a glimmer of hope. today I'm back to my pessimistic self of 'it wont work'. think I'm also feeling cranky cos I'm sore (seems worse than last time) and tired. grrrrrrrrr. hopefully watching some murder she wrote in my jim jams this aft will cheer me up!

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, I think that number is great   remember you might have stronger eggs this time   do don't concentrate too much re numbers. So proud of you petal. You nearly there!!! Gone do quick!!!!
Sending you HUGE amounts of positive wibes xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Nic - I'm in the office today & hence just on my phone but wanted to say 4 is fab & I'll reply later today when I'm back home explaining why. 

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Silly small keyboard on phone, keep doing 'd' instead of 's' ... Or my fingers just too fat!!! Lol 
Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic i think that is fantastic   hopefully four strong embies! When is ET planned for?? Eek i'll be excited and optimistic for you hun


----------



## Robinson84

Wow loads of exciting news today on here 

Nic- Woohoo four beautiful embies for you    . I know its disappointing when you get such a good crop and only get a few in the end. Out of 15 we only ended up with 5 good ones but it only takes one   Hope your resting and not feeling too sore 

Vic- Woohoo for lining meds starting     Its all happening now. Wow the 4th is not far away at all.

Im soooooooooo excited for you both 

Jelly- hey hun, how you feeling? Tired prob  Hows your beautiful boy 

MrsM- think I must have missed your post. Hope your well 

Rome- hope alls going well and af showed up

xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hope you are feeling positive Nic - as we are all for you.   So onto your gorgeous 4 embryoes....4 is blo*dy fantastic, but i do so understand why you feel alittle disappointed as I have been there. But what I have learnt reading this forum for the past year, even if ladies have a bumper crop not many actually make it to good ones & even fewer to frosties. 

Our beloved Sue is the best example ever...4 follies, 2 eggs, one fertilised and put back, the result is a little bundle of mischief!  It does only take one!

Ohhh...Vic, your cycle is starting to come together with dates   & Rome have you got to your next step yet? 

Em - remind me when your scan is? Exciting times  

Jelly - how is little Max? Feeding ok & being a monkey already I hope  

Sue - hope ll well with you  

Lizard xxx


----------



## Mrs M2011

Congratulations Jelly! Enjoy every second. It's amazing   Accept any help you're offered, we don't have any family near us so it was sometimes quite difficult at the beginning

I never thought i'd be ok being sicked on, pooed on or weed on...but weirdly it's all part of a fabulous adventure.  

Our little man is 3 months old now, He's smiling loads and being quite chatty in his own way and every day I have to pinch myself it really happened and that he's here, and ours.  

I still can't believe that this time last year we were 10 days into our treatment. I still feel emotional reading about where you're all at with your treatment, and it's still so fresh in my mind, waiting for the egg call, nerves for transfer and general anaesthetic and then the dreaded 2ww...I'm still there with you girls, hoping for the best outcome...lots of positive vibes from me and my little man

Xxx xxx xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Moring ladies

thanks for all your positivity since yesterday, it must have worked cos the clinic have phoned to say that all 4 have divided and are 2 cells and are all grades 1-2. ET provisionally booked in for tomorrow morning but they will ring me at 8.30am tomorrow cos if they look good then they might take them to blasts! wow. never had even a sniff of blasts last time. the only thing she did say thats worried me is that she said they need to be more than 2 cells tomorrow to go to blasts, err, shouldnt they be more than 2 cells anyway tomorrow even if we are going for day 3 transfer? and of course they need to still be grade 1 or 2  tomorrow as well.  c'mon embies! feeling a glimmer of hope again!

I have had 2 conversations with the clinic this week about having 2 embies put back even if we go to blasts. I knew it could be all academic but wanted to make myself clear at the outset. they did at first say its against the rules but when I pointed out a BFN, MC and rapidly approaching 40 (and also lied and said this is our last cycle of IVF, well it might be but havent 100% closed the door) they did say they would discuss on the day and basically get me to sign a disclaimer to say I'm going against their advice.  of course in the last year we have gone over again and again the risks of a multiple pregnancy and dont do this lightly but got to give it our best shot. so 2 it is regardless. 

Mrs M, thanks for posting, I love to hear the positives, it makes me realise why the heck we put ourselves through this. so pleased you are enjoying being a Mummy!

Nicxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh and on saturday (day 5) its going to snow! and on friday too! so now panicking about that!!!


----------



## jack12

big big hugs to you nic and just to say im rooting for you!!!!!!!! keep strong and focussed hun!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Nic, that's just fab news!! I'm sitting here, tired to death lol but can't stop smiling for you! How wonderful, all 4 hey!!!!!    

Ohh this is just fab!! Well done you  

Mrsm, thanks Hun   hope you well and pleased to hear all so well  

Hello to all you lovely lot  
How's it going for the rest of you?? Got such good feeling on this forum  

We are finally home! So nice to bein your own environment again. Just had an hours kip while little Max was with daddy.... Just otup to have some dins then might head to bed again while I can lol. 

Lots of love to all and I'll check in tomoz xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

Hope all is well

Good luck Nic   for you 
AFM: Getting fed up with DR, bad headaches and really tired, my period is 3 days late, have to go in tomorroe for a scan- I dont feel comfortable with having my period induced but if that is the way it has to be so be it  

xxx


----------



## vicstar

Yay Nic   go embies go!!!!!! I think they are strong ones, and u may even have some frosties too!!!!


Jelly so pleased u are home and u can enjoy your little man   try and get some rest hun  


Rome i was 4 days late this time but af showed but hell it was a bad one! Fingers crossed it arrives soon x


Hi to everyone else just on my phone so rubbish to type!

Xx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - good decision re 2 embryos even if they are blast. I was straight up front with my clinic and said 'it isn't up for discussion - I'm 40 in afew months time & we are having 2 put back' - we had a top grade blast & a good morula. Don't let them fob you off - we all know the risks of multiples but at our age we don't have the luxury of time   and if you are blessed with twins then you deal with it (and you'd do fab). Just a suggestion - have the conversation when you are dressed as soon as you meet the team doing your ET - you don't want to be doing it when your legs are in stirrups & feeling alittle exposed! Plus the only thing you need to think about when your legs are in stirrups if you, hubby & your 2 little beans   

Rome - bless you   soon time to be starting stimmings so hopefully headaches will go. Let us know how you get on at your scan tomorrow.

Jelly - wow, we'll done for being home. How'd it feeling walking through the front door as a family? Hope you aren't doing too much too soon as remember you had major surgery  ? Is tonight your first night at home? Ohhhh....let us know how it goes  

Jack - OMG....Connie is beautiful - such a lovely photo   hope all well with you guys.

Mrs M - so lovely to hear from you & glad all is going well.

Hi Vic, Em & Sue.

Lizard xx


----------



## Lizard39

Wide awake yet again   Only 2more sleeps till hubby come home on Friday morning   He's been away with work since Saturday and I'm not very good at going to bed/sleep when he's away! 

Hope your all fast asleep & having sweet dreams....well maybe not Jelly as its 8am for you! Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, back to sleep you!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, agree with lizard, one wise lady, re 2 little embies.   can't stop thinking about you, yes I know, I'm not right in the head hehe. 

Lizard, not long till Saturday ! You guys doing anything nice at weekend once hes home? Whats the weather like?
It's hot here,.. But a nice breeze this morning so doors open, feels nice  

Xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic    and sending bucket full of    to you today and your lovely embies  


How are u feeling jelly, i hope not too sore from c section... Bet u cant stop looking at your little man  


Lizard thats just like me, u would think i wud be used to dh being away but no u never get used to it! Not long now hun, have u anything special planned?? Its going to snow!!!!!! Watched magic mike last night sern as my dh was away too that helped cheer me up  


Rome, hope scan goes ok today  


Em, is it soon your 12 week scan? 


Ooooh its nearly friday ladies!!!!! Looking forward to this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Nic - how are your embryos....are they going to blast so transfer will be Saturday? 

Hubby back tomorrow & then have a weekend of painting the house planned...oh...and hopefully making a snowman!


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, how's it going for you Hun? Any side affects?  

Lizard, hurrah for hubby being back!!!!  

Rome, thinking of you today  

Nic, hope all well, no matter what day transfer, you done so well and so happy for you. Bet you have some lovely embies there!!  

Em, how are you and bump of yours??  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

How was Max's first night at home Jelly? X


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

sorry its taken me so long to update you all but now back home and PUPO with 2 embies . the clinic rang at 8.30am, by then we had 1 x 6 cell and 1 x 5 cell and 2 x4 cell, all grade 2. the 4 cell should have been a bit more today so the 6 cell and 5 cell had clearly self selected themselves as the front runners and therefore no need to carry on to blasts. so had to set off straight away to the clinic. was glad really, was thinking it might drive me insane waiting till sat for transfer, worrying about whether they would survive till then too, plus heavy snow forecast so glad its all done now and if we get snowed in now then so be it.

had a bit of a meltdown in the clinic. I was fine until they asked if we wanted to see the embies on a screen. I just couldnt look. i remember last year and how excited we were and thought that we were looking at our babies on screen.  so I was blubbing as he did the transfer, plus I have a kinked cervix and he found it difficult to do and I was also panicked about the procedure as I'd fainted during HSG when they inserted the catheter and was then worrying same would happen at transfer AND then I was putting pressure on myself to be calm  as difficult transfers ar less likely to work. got back from clinic  and went straight for acupuncture, dunno what she did but i was so chilled I fell asleep! twas lovely!

oh and in the 2 hours it took from ringing us to ET, our embies went from 6 and 5 cell to 7 and 6 cell so keep telling myself thats good. I think the key to surviving the next 2 weeks is not to think at all!!!!!


Nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Nic - fab news that you have your embryos back on board   glad your accupuncture has got you relaxed & calm - its fab isn't in. Now you just need a relaxing night curled up on the sofa with hubby. Are you back to work tomorrow? 

Hi to all....looking forward to the snow tomorrow


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Nic-    hun on being PUPO. I super excited for you . Your embies sound brillant hun. Don't worry about transfer. I have always had difficult transfers and it clearly doesn't make a difference. I also had bend in my cervix again on this recent transer and was worried it would affect things but clearly didn't  So glad your chilled now. Hope you can enjoy the 2ww and not go too  . Whens test day or are ou keeping it a secret?

Jelly- Glad your home hun. Theres no place like it  Hows little un?

Lizard- I'd be exactly the same if my dh went away. In fact id prob go stay with a friend as hate staying in house alone. Such a wimp  Yes 12wk scan next week

Vic- Hey hun, Im counting down the days with you til 29th  Yep 12wk scans on tues

Rome- sorry your feeling poop  Soon be stimming

12 week scan on Tuesday ladies at 3pm. Im 100% petrified and nervous that everythings may not be ok but then excited on other hand that we may get to see out baby again   Not long to wait and then maybe we can enjoy it abit more. Supposed to be seeing consultant to establish whether to stay on clexane or not but apparently he can't see me til 28wks  Bit confused as do I stay on clexane and where do get it from. Should I start aspirin on Mon as supposed too. Mmm wasn't very impressed as midwife had reassured me id see consultant before clexane ran out. Anyway told midwife all concerns and she rung consultants secretary and she's gona ring me on Mon when shes spoken to consultant. Mmm im still thinking I should push for an appt?

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

1am here and just done night feed, terror is back to sleep so just had to log on quickly to check for 'rather' important news before heading to bed myself. (And breathe) 

Nic, OMG, massive congrats to you Hun! I'm so so proud of you, how you have handled this whole cycle, it's assume! Know you saying you felt s bit panicky when having ET but there must have been something in there still staying calm or trying to tell you to stay calm as acupuncturist clearly only had to push a few 'buttons'   this is just fab news Hun. Sending you all the luck in the world and will be thinking of those two strong little embies daily!!  
Congrats Hun .... And ohh hope you get snowed in so you don't have to go to work  

Lizard, man here soon!!!!!! I can see snow, pub lunch, eve walks, fire and red wine .....  

Em, darling,   don't stress ok. Little bub is doing just fine. I be thinking of you on Tuesday, big day and can't wait to hear the happy news. 
Oh and push for an app! By sounds of things, it's what you want and you prob feel less stressed too....?!  

Rome, hey chick... Where are you?   you prob super busy at work poor thing, thinking if you and hope headaches getting better. Not long now Hun 

I'm sooooo jealous of 'snow' news! But I do hope you all get lots and lots, get snowed in, can't go to work and 'wholla' what a nice weekend ahead    hehe

Nite nite ladies 
Lots of love
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening All

I have been so busy so apologies for absence
My period finally arrived, scan good and bloods good so now onto stimms

Nics great news!!!!   

Robs: all will be fine with the scan and you will see your lovely baby   

Jelly - hope you are loving motherhood  


XX


----------



## vicstar

Nic wonderful news i am soooo happy for you.. Get snuggled up cos bbbbrrrrrrrr is cold out there!! Yeh be good if snowed in!! Now not long to go til test day but try n stay busy, like u say dont think about it.. I am certain those embies are going to grow and grow and smuggle in tight     


Jelly, bet u not missing the snow   wowsers its chilly!! Are settling in to being mummy now?? 


Em, i cant wait to hear about your scan on tuesday, everything will be fine and baby will have grown so much... Yes i would push for an appointment. Thanks hun, yeah scan on 29th then ET on 4th 


Lizard how are u?? Hows weight watchers going? I have carried on this tx, determined not to put loads of weight on. 


Rome feeling any better hun?? I have had one hell of a headache these last two days   yay to starting stimms 


Love to all xx


----------



## Lizard39

I've been so proud with myself in how I've been dealing with our journey especially after the m/c but having just read an 'I'm pregnant email announcement' I'm in floods of tears right now & feel I've gone back 4-5 months with my emotions. I just want my hubby to be home now to hold me tight & kiss away my tears. All of my girlfriends are 39 or 40 and most had there 'families' quite afew years ago, so in the past 3years whilst we have ttc I've only had to deal with 4 pregnancy announcements - and in fact none in the past 18months when our journey really stepped up with being told we should move into IFV. I've been expecting this announcement for awhile - as this girlfriend concieved their first child on their first month of trying and think they have been TTC #2 since January last year. Honestly I'm not a nasty person, but OMG I just feel why her again and not me. I must have done something so wicked in my previous life to deserve this as the pain in unbearable. I was so looking forward to a lovely weekend with hubby being home but I know this is going to just hang over me & all I will think about. Our emotions are funny things as when you amazing ladies announce/d your BFP, and when Jelly & Jack posted about the safe arrival of Max & Connie and Mrs M about her LO  I am genuinely over the moon & excited for you, and I have never ever thought 'why not me'. Where is my fairy godmother right now as I sure do need her to wave a magic wand and tell me everything will be ok. Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh lizard   I'm sending you hugs and hugs and hugs
You have like you said, dealt with all of this ever so well and gosh how I admire you for that  
There's nothing wrong with how you feeling, never think that! We all do it! 
I know what you mean re ppl here announcing pregnancy is different to friends, ppl, 'out there' it's cause we know how hard we have to work to get there.

I still to this day, and think will forever, get incredibly jealous, yes jealous, hearing friends, friends of friends announcing they are pregnant. To be honest, makes me sad, even angry how easy it's for some. Heartbreaking. and I have got my baby.... But still feel like it.... 
My mans friend told him a few months back, prob 6months or so, that him and his girlfriend was going to start trying........ I had bad thoughts in my head straight away, and felt guilty for it, they are such nice ppl, couldn't help it tho...
They then got engaged at the same time as us... 3months ago.... And last week we found out they have already set the date, for march!! Immediately I'm thinking she's pregnant, newly pregnant and they getting married before it shows so she can still fit into a lovely dress and then announce it there and then...... 
This is my head.....   my partner doesn't really understand this... never has, and certainly not know when we finally have our little one..... 

So, I understand how you feel, think we can all say we do! And it is unfair!! So blooming unfair! Makes me so sad. I wish it was you too Hun   I really do  

I'm so sorry

You will get there tho, know you sick of hearing that... But I believe that, and when you do my love, you will be a fantastic mum, one of the best! You have so much to give, you are an incredible person. I admire you. 

Your man will be home soon, and when he is, hold him tight, never let him go, you have a fantastic man there, always carry that in your heart. 

Love you lots 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic  - huge congratulations on being pupo!!!  I will have everything possible crossed for you!  Glad that acupuncture helped you relax.             

Em – good luck on Tuesday! Hope you manage to get an appointment to discuss your drugs, keep pushing them!

Jelly – our snow news is that it is melting!!!  What is the temp there?  I know what you mean, the jealousy doesn’t go, even if you do have a child.  If there was a downside to this modding job, it is to get attached to all of you lovely ladies and see the pain that you are in.  

Rome -  good luck!!!!

Lizard – sending you the hugest of hugs, wish I could heal your pain.  I remember having those feelings of “why me?” feeling that I had done something bad in a previous life, but wasn´t sure what.  My login name means “goddess of retribution” and goes along with how I was feeling at that time.  Wish I had that magic wand for you.  

Hugs to all.  

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Oh Lizard, sending you the hugest of hugs. I think the feelings you are feeling are completely normal, you cant be on this crazy rollercoaster and be emotionless when it comes to these anouncements. do you remember a few months ago I was horribly jealous of my friend who had just had her second successful IVF cycle? I felt like she'd had it easy! and then I hated myeslf for feeling like that. I know it doesnt make the feelings go away but know that they are completely normal. they will fade, when DH comes back home and kisses your tears away you will feel better.  just write off today as a bad day, get all those tears out and start again tomorrowxxx

Vic ooh its all go know, not long till 29th in fact 29th is my OTD   so will remmeber that date well. everything crossed for you and excited for you!

Em - ooh so excited for your scan on tues. I will be thinking of you lots. i think at 12 weeks bubba actually looks like a baby! I can completely understand why you are anxious, I dont think any of us will have a totally stress free pregnancy. I cant rememebr the exact stats but I think if you see a healthy heartbeat and bubba at 8 weeks then you are at almost (just a couple of percent) the same stats of a successful pregnancy as when you get to 12 weeks. cant wait  to hear all about him on tuesday. got a feeling its a him xxx

Rome - so glad AF arrived, its back on track now hun 

Sue - aw glad you're our Mod Sue, you look after us so wel

Jelly - hope you're resting up and getting naps while you can. I feel exhausted today but I'd sure its not a patch on yours!! bet you are loving it xxx

jack - glad you're still around, Connie is just gorgeous!!

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thank-you Jelly,  Sue  & Nic  Sharing your stories does help and makes me realise I'm not completely mad or selfish or wicked for feeling like this. I guess we'll always have these feelings.....my girlfriend 'S' just phoned me to see how I was doing after the 'email' as she is one of my girlfriends who knows all about our infertility, tx etc. . 'S' is 39 has two boys aged 6 & 3 but it took her 5 years & a failed IFV before her DS1 arrived. She told me when she read the 'email' she was so upset and angry & cried for me. She said she felt awful as she was more upset for me than happy for our friend. 'S' is the nicest person you could ever meet so guess those feelings stay with you forever. The good news though...with hubby home, after speaking to my girlfriend, reading your post and in the cold light of day I feel a lot better   Not sure I'll be doing much work today with hubby at home and it snowing...might have to make a snowman later! 

Glad you had ET yesterday Nic with all this snow you might have struggled travelling tomorrow! 

Thank-you for all your wise words


----------



## vicstar

Lizard i feel your pain and share your pain   i only wish i could make it go away for you with words but sadly i cant. Hopefully with man home you will feel better and it will at least be easier to deal with as he will be there to love you.. You have each other and need to hold onto that and take strength from each other  . Its the hardest most painful thing when hearing of others joy when they have not had to cope with the pain and loss that we have, we are all here for you and each other   xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all? snowed in? hope you are all ok and the snow hasnt affected you too badly.

I need some no-nonsence advice and sensible words from my lovely FF ladies. in fact I think I need a virtual slap! anyone? I'm slowly going round the bend. I have been an oasis of calm until now and have really surprised myself at how calm I have been. I've also had this unshakeable feeling that it wont work. but since ET, I have this tiny tiny nugget of hope that is slowly, day by day growing and this is whats killing me. I can cope with a BFN and if today was  OTD and it was a BFN I can honestly say I would be fine. I would cry, I would be upset but I would cope with it and I would get on with things. what I cant cope with is this hope, I cant stop this feeling from growing and I cant cope with feeling like this, hopeful, and then to have a BFN. Thats whats killing me. does this even make sense? 

I have even been telling myself that i've been getting stomach cramps today which could be implantation pains. I only get these 'pains' when i think about it. I'm clearly imagining it. and then I've just looked on 'the chart' that shows you day by day what happens and implantation wouldnt be till tomorrow at the very earliest. I am truly going nuts.  

Nicxxx


----------



## jack12

Hello nic, Im so sorry to read that you are feeling this way. Im sure that each of us have felt that way whilst doing treatment. However, I do feel that we HAVE to have hope or else we wouldnt put ourselves through the trials of treatment in the first place....this is my dads view on things. I guess if we went into tx expecting a bfn then we would feel crap with that also. Dont know if Im making sense here. I think to expect a bfn is an act of self preservation, A far safer place to be than to expect anything more. I say please please try to be positive. During tx I used to be pessimistic as i felt that by doing it that way, I wouldnt 'dip' too much emotionally when I got my bfn, Another time I was really positive and when i got my bfn, I felt no worse. Im probably rambling on here but in essence I want to say keep going, keep your eye on the goal, take it hour by hour, have your crap moments and your positive ones. It is all part of this journey which I wouldnt wish anyone the stress of going through. You are bound to have 'meltdown', you wouldnt be normal otherwise. Sending you lots of love and big hugs......you ARE doing ok mate. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks so much Jack, you are right, its total self preservation going on here. as will all things in life, its the not knowing that is the worst. i just need to know my fate. But OTD is still over a week away and i cant spend the next week or so  letting this little piece of hope grow, cos when it IS a BFN (and i believe it will be) that hope will be so much harder to extinguish than it is right now. last time when i got my BFN I completely crashed and burned, I just cant do that again. its about managing my expectations.

but then you are right about having hope, when I look at your signature, you have been so brave and been through so much and i wonder if I could have done even half the things you have and it can only have been hope that got you through it all. And of course I also know the post script which is missing from your signature ............... hope and a little bit of luck from Jack to his Mummy got you there in the end. 

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

My dear dear nic, just want to give you a great big hug!  
Understand totally what you saying and how you feeling, no wonder after what you been through. 
Never ever beat yourself up from how you feeling tho pumpkin. It's something we all go through. Who wants to give themselves hope to then be slapped in the face! It's so hard to pick yourself up after... But, yes there is always a but, like jack says, if you don't have a little hope, what do you have?? And why are you doing this in the first place if there wasn't something in you, just a tiny little drop of hope, that's hoping for the best... That believes that maybe, maybe it will be my turn... We wouldn't spend all these thousands of pounds if there wasn't any hope at all would we??...

This journey is so darn difficult, so much negativity, so much sadness, but if there wasn't for that little bit of hope inside, even if buried deep deep down, think we would go under! I certainly would. 
I am normally a very positive person, I think anyway lol, but ivf certainly brought some negativity into my life (maybe I didn't show it, but certainly felt it and didn't like it one bit) and don't think I will ever get rid of that feeling.... Because even tho I have my little bundle of joy... I am too constantly reminded of the fact that I'm infertile. 
Rambling on here...... Anyway, Hun, what you feeling is so normal. Please don't beat yourself up about it, please give yourself some hope, hang on to it... Even if just a little, it will give you strength and we all need it. You are stronger than you think nic, you just don't know it yet xxxx

Lots of love 

Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Nic - how are you feeling today? I remember reading in the Zita West book about the 2ww and she said the first couple of days after transfer ladies feel optimistic and hopeful and then then you may feel hypersensenstive to everything that is going on around you and feel alittle down. She also says & i quote....'make your mind up now to put your energy into being positive no matter what. What have you got to lose?' Jack & Jelly are right - we have to have hope as otherwise what's the point (feel free to come and throw this back in my face one day ) 

So we all know there are two outcomes, which you now have no control over and & your fate has already been decided. Let's say it's a BFP - so having hope and being positive in your 2ww will make your feeling better now and on OTD. If its a bfn - at some point in the future you will have to deal with this emotionally whether on OTD or weeks/months down the line. By saying to yourself its not going to work and being negative in your 2ww isn't going to alter how you would feel Nic - we sadly all know it will knock you for six. But until 29th January all i will be sending is positive thoughts from me to you xxxx Does that make sense?  So that's my no-nonsense advice....but I must add alittle   on the end! 

So we have a busy week or so ahead of us....Max's 1 week old party today! Em's 12 week scan tomorrow, Vic FET & Nic OTD on 29th, Rome - when is your first Stimms scan? Sue & Jack - anything exciting happening with you guys? And AFM - gone back to basics this month   in the hope of a miracle - so 'loving' every couple of days! Think I might be tired in the next few weeks!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening Ladies

Sorry have been absent but have been so bsuy and today have been enjoying a snow day as school closed    for more snow and ice so I can have a few more   a girl can get used to this  

How is everyone? To you lovely ladies who are cycling - how are you feeling?
Jelly - how is Max? hope you are making a speedy and healthy recovery from the csection

AFM: Stimms start this week - bought all my immunes drugs at the weekend so the real fun starts- in for a scan later this week and   that someone is my side this year and bringing more luck than in 2012!


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Been a busy weekend and day today 

Nic- Sending you biggest of      . What you said makes complete sense hun. I felt exactly the same on this last 2ww. I think sometimes a bfn is easier to cope with, however we must keep hope as it will work for each and every one of us  I spent a whole 3days crying before my OTD as I was convinced it was a bfn. I suppose im saying whatever our gut instinct after ET does not always mean that will be the outcome. The 2ww does not get any easier in fact its got worse everytime for me . I hope your feeling a little more positive today  Another thing I thought I imagined implantation pains too a day earlier than they should be and I know now I didn't imagine it 

Rome- Ooo good luck with stimms and immune drugs 

Vic- Hope stimms is going well?

Jelly- how you feeling hun? Not too tired I hope

Lizard- Ooo sounds like your having lots of fun 

Well scan day tomorrow and still nervous as hell  Will let you know what happens tomorrow aft good or bad

Love to all xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

thanks so much for your wise words, and i know rationally they are wise words, just not sure I'm taking them in at the moment. its hard to articulate whats going on in my head. I know that this pessimism is just my way of protecting myself from hurt. I mean of course I dont want a BFN, of course I dont,  but I can cope with it. just about. done it before. in the back of my head I'm so so scared to admit how I will feel if we get a BFP. it will unleash a whole load of panic that I dont know i can deal with. another miscarriage will kill me. just cant do it. i'm just afriad of the outcome no matter what it is and either outcome will give me no peace.

the clinic rang today just to see how I was, I wasnt expecting the call and if you'd asked me 30secs before the call how i was I would have genuinely said 'fine'. as soon as the nurse said 'how are you' I couldnt speak. all these tears came from no-where. the intensity of emotion  was overwhelming. 

I think I'm feeling a bit of cabin fever as well, last week I was taking it easy after EC/ET, this week was supposed to be the week I got out and did things! but stuck at home. walked into town in my walking boots just to get out of the house today. 

right, pity party over

Jelly - happy 1 week birthday to Max! hows the lack of sleep hun? by the way forgot to say before, Bio Oil is very good for scar xxx

Em - big   for tomorrow, we cant wait to hear all about him. I know you must be feeling nervous but in less than 24 hours you will be grinning from ear to ear xx

Rome - yey for stimms!   for lots of follies this week

Vic - how are you feeling hun? are you snowed in? we had 5 inches here, bet you got more?

Sue - can you beat us all with your snow depth? I'm sure you can!

Lizard -  Good luck with the , its also a way to keep your heating bills down  


Nicxxx


----------



## vicstar

Evening ladies!!

Nic, sending u the hugest of   i can understand entirely how u are feeling. It seems so much easier to set yourself up for a bfn than to cope with anything other. Hun you are simply trying to shield yourself from more disappointment but you can never truly know the result until OTD.  I believe you have to have some hope, even if only a glimmer, because otherwise there is no point.. But there is always hope you just never ever know. I have everything crossed for you  ! ps hardly any snow here!!!! Rubbish!!! 


Em GOOD LUCK for scan tomorrow, so excited to hear from you!!


Rome, wish i was a teacher!!   good luck for stimm and scan this week! Cant believe its me and you soon hun!!  


Lizard ooooh enjoy the   there is nowt on tv anyway!!!!!  


Jelly how are you and max? One week old, can you believe it..


Afm still plodding on, on lining tabs now got scan on 29th and if all ok ET on 4th! Had my baking/domestic goddess head on this weekend!!! Not good for the waistband i can tell you!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Em, will be thinking of you. Can't wait to hear some good news   will you find out sex later? Exciting!!
Nic, sending you loads of hugs. One day at a time darling, that's all you need to worry about  
Vic, ET on the 4th!!!! Ohhhhh will soon be here!!! How you feeling??  
Lizard, thinking of you  
Rome, busy girly lol. Hope you ok tho. Stim time   it's all go on this forum  
Sue, where are you chick Miss ya  

Super big hugs to all  
You are all doing so well and so proud of you all  

Weighed myself a few days ago... Hehe... Lost 10kg 6days since birth!!!!!! Shows you how much water I had/have in my body!!! Getting better day by day. Can see my ankles now....both of them lol. 
Now just the rest to lose... Eeekkk 
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ha ha Jelly I told you it would be Peter Kay " 14 stone IN A DAY"!!!!! bet you are so relieved the swelling is starting to go down. sounds like you will lose some more too. did you put on a lot of weight or was it mostly fluid? you are a super fit girl anyway so I'm sure it wont be long before you are in those skinny jeans you bought yourself. do the Jimmy Choos fit now?!

Operation 'Test early' started today. took a test to check HCG is out of my system so that  when I do an early test i know its not picked up anything from the trigger shot. it went negative straight away so I feel pretty confident that its right but will do another tomorrow just to make sure. DH doesnt know I'm testing, he doesnt want me to so its all very covert. I was going to go out of the house on monday to get some tests but it snowed so couldnt get out so had to grab some off the shelf in our local sainsburys and hurry to the till (we live in a very small town, you normally see someone you know in the supermarket) I had intended to drive out of town to get them then at least I could study them and buy a brand that had a low test threshold. the sainsburys own brand I grabbed didnt say what minimum limit they detected but did say you could test from 4 day before your period so hoping its a low detection rate. anyway I'm 11dp trigger shot so it should be out of my system by now.

hoping to get out of the house with my Mum today. hooray, freedom! Vic cant believe you havent got much snow.  think we got yours!

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, I put on nearly 20kg!!!!!!! And all basically on bottom half so my thighs was huge!!!   but easy to hide under maxi dresses hehe. Already I can see a difference, knickers not too tight either now hehe, fat jelly lol. Oh well, one day at a time eh

Naughty you for testing     but you do what works for you, just always remember towards the end of 2ww - just cause its bfn one day doesn't mean it will be the next ok!!!  

Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Jelly i've just worked out what 10kg is in stones - blimy love be careful outside you have lost so much weight you will be falling down the drains, lol! well over half your weight lost inone week is some acheivement! Breast feeding is also supposed to be good for weight loss. but as you say, no rush, it took 9 months to go on so will take more than a week to come off! have you got into a little routine yet or is Max the monkey causing havoc? how often do you get up with him in the night? and hows the tummy feeling? hope you're not too bad. when I had my kidney operation and had my abdo opened I wasnt in pain as such, it just felt like I'd done literally a 1000 sit ups and i just couldnt move and walked around hunched over and couldnt lift things etc. but actually it was bearable cos it wasnt 'pain' if you know what I mean? so I'm hoping its like that for you.xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Trying to get into a routine now... Hoping it works lol... First week he was on charge for sure lol
I'm healing really nicely! I'm not on pain at all, just a little uncomfy at times, like you say, it's more like you done full workout on tummy lol. I would say I feel 90% back to normal  

Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic    tut tut!!! But whatever works for you hun, it is impossible to wait!!!!! Are u feeling better for at least getting out??


Wowsers jelly that is some weight loss! Lady i work with put on 6 stone!!!!! U will soon be marching with your pram working the rest off! 


Em how did your scan go?


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

Jelly- sounds like your doing fab 

Nic- How you feeling today?

Vic- hey hun


All went well today at 12wk scan  Was amazing seeing bub and how much its grown. Lazy baby was asleep with its legs stretched up in air so didn't get to see any movement. Haematoma has gone so thats good. Was very quick scan though only lasted 5mins. Main thing is baby all fine. We've started announcing it now so thats nice. Cannot believe we made it this far. Still havn't found out whats going on with drugs. Consultant im under now has said he cannot advise as he did not carry out immune tests so he's said I need to contact Care which ive done today. They weren't happy either thatmy consultant wasn't doing anything so im stuck in the middle. Hopefully i'll know more tomorrow. I'm not as worried about coming off clexane now ive seen baby's doing well 

xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Em, thats fantastic news, have been waiting all day to hear, so happy for you both!! bet you and DH have a big smile on your face and its so deserved. what has your step son said, is he pleased to be having a baby brother/sister?

Enjoy the congratulations you will be recieving, get your announcement on ******** hun, its your time to do it, so revel in it!

Nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Yah...WONDERFUL news Em   . Hope you & DH are relaxing alittle now  

Hi to everyone else. Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Massive congrats Em         now relax relax relax lol    

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Great news Em      Enjoy your pregnancy!! This is fab news - so happy for you


Hope eveyone is good 
No more snow days for me ...  back to work     on the positve side my cycle seems to be going so fast as  have been so busy at work  

Have a good day everyone
xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all,

I am sorry, you will just have to guess what my previous name was, as I had to change it due to confidentiality reasons.  

"Many congratulations" to JellyB on the birth of her son Max on the 14th Jan 13.  I am just so pleased for you, it must be such an amazing feeling. xx  

Also congratulations to Em.   You must be so pleased!!

xx


----------



## Dolphins

Got EC tomorrow.  So a very, very important day for us tomorrow.

Wish me luck.     

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Wish you the best of luck Hun!!   let us know how you get on xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Good luck Dolphins for tomorrow - wish i knew who you were!


nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good Luck Dolphins      

Em - how you feeling hun? Hope you have enjoyed telling people your lovely news  

Vics - how are you getting on?

Knics and Lizard hope you lovelies are doing well

XXXX


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks ladies   I'm feeling ten times more relaxed already  Told lots of people now. Feels very surreal finally being the one announcing it. Signed up to loads of baby clubs too. Ooopps think im getting bit carried away. The freebies are great though get free changing bag with boots and sainsburys gives you big baby bundle 

Dolphin- I wish I knew who you were too. Good luck for EC hun. Hope you get a bumper crop 

Rome- Feeling good thanks. Hows stimms going?

Vic- OMG only 6days til scan  Excited for you hun

Jelly- thanks hun. I'm so much more relaxed. Eeek can't believe we got past 12wks

Nic- Thanks hun  Yes stepson very excited. Would like a brother of course. He's coming to 20wk scan with us 

xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Em so pleased for you hun   u go for it, get registered everywhere, its your time now so enjoy it and go crazy!!!!!  Are you getting a bump yet  


Starting the massive dose of hrt tabs tomoz, not looking forward cos they make me feel yuck and i have done really well so far but hey ho not long to go!


Rome how the stims going, it really helps being busy doesn't it?! Be glad when its weekend !! When's your first scan?


Nic how are you coping hun? Any more testing   ??


Lizard and jelly - hi ladies, whats new!!?


On a plus note i have been able to lose a little bit of weight this cycle!! Been really good, lots of fresh food fruit & veg, carried on with gentle exercise and i have lost my xmas weight so i am really happy


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, great news re weightloss! Well done you! Hope tabs don't affect you too much this time, you never know  

Hello to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Jelly.B

Lost another 2kg......... Not much I know, but all adds up   
 getting slimmer day by day lol   can't believe how skinny my feet are hehe, although still can't get my engagement ring on   still water in hands.... On upside prob means more weight coming off soon  

Have a great day everyone, nearly weekend  

Dolphin, thinking of you


----------



## Lizard39

Vic & Jelly - you put me to shame with you weight lose during tx & having just given birth   went to Weightwatchers last night and just 1llb off this week. Back in the gym properly now and aiming for 2llbs this week! Feeling more motivated the last few days and want to lose a stone ready for feeling good come the spring!


----------



## vicstar

Oh lizard u eouldnt have been impressed with me today, good god I was like a woman possessed today with food!!! U name it i ate it!! Chips, chocolate, etc!! Nightmare and still not full   what is that all about!!! Good luck with the gym, I've knocked exercise on the head now cos scared of doing too much now.. Have u tried spinning?? One hell of a workout 


Jelly u done good girl!!! Just over a week, you will soon be back in your skinny jeans!!


Hiya to all, nic how is 2ww, feeling any more positive?xx


Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

We all have days like those Vic   I used to love spinning but haven't been for ages - may have to give it another go!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

you Ladies are complete lunatics, I once tried spinning. I literally had a Bridget Jones moment at the end, got off the bike and almost collapsed! the bloke teaching the class was really worried about me on the way out! couldnt sit down for a week and never went back, i thought I was going to die.  oh and I didnt even put any resistance on! to be fair for a complete exercise novice like me it perhaps wasnt the best class to start with.

I havent put weight on but def bloated, I seriously look about 3 months pregnant which is very ironic. mind you think thats an age thing too..........

no more testing yet, did 2 which were negative so know the trigger is out of the sytem, might try again this weekend. DH doesnt know, he wil go  mad if he finds out, I know I can trust you girls to keep it quiet, right?!

Nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

You've had me in stitches Nic with you Bridget jones description! Is OTD next Wed - so 16 days after EC? Promise I won't tell you hubby you are being naughty!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

my Hubby is a fitness freak so he is always trying to persuade me to do exercise, i do it for a bit then get bored (or nearly die!!) and give up. 

OTD is next tuesday   so thinking I might test on sunday/monday. havent 100% decided yet but at least knowing the trigger has gone gives me the option. cant bear to do a test, cant bear not to do a test 

we have been researching one of DH's relatives who died in WW1. as far as I'm concerned anyone who goes to war is brave but he was particularly brave, got a bravery medal for his conduct. so i keep telling myself, what have I got to be scared of? fighting in the trenches for 3 years is something to be scared of. get a grip girl!!!!

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

All this talk of weight loss is making me feel guilty  However well done ladies your doing great.

Lizard- a 1lb is still weight loss  

Nic- Your doing so well hun  your nearly there. We'll keep your secret even though is abit naughty 

Vic- hope new drugs don't make you feel too rotten. I've never fancied spinning looks really hard. Yes got a little bump already and the hook and eye fasten on trousers doesn't do up  So think it won't be long til I need to purchase some maternity trousers

Jelly- hey hun, ope you and family doing well? Hows Max's sleeping?

Rome- hope all well with stimms and immune drugs

We got our doppler today and found our baby's heartbeat after few seconds  Lovely to hear and it has record option so we recorded it on our laptop. Still don't know whether to come off clexane. Consultants secretary rang this morning and said he still doesn't want to see me til 28wks but if my gp will prescribe the clexane he's happy for me to stay on it or change to aspirin but he won't prescribe it as they do not use it for treatment. Care said to finish it at end of week 12. So not sure whether to just bite the bullet and go onto the aspirin. Got gp appt mon anyway to see if they will prescribe

xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hey Em, quick question about Clexane - I'm on Fragmin which is an anticoagulant and does the same thing. consultant said if positive I'd be on it till 12 weeks. who said you'd be on it for longer, was that Care? I'm a bit confused if I'm honest, didnt really question just thought I'll take anything he recommends!

Nicxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- fragmins the same as clexane. It says fragmin on my prescription. Care recommended til end of week 12 same as you hun. I suppose im just worrying about coming off it. The consultant i'm under now said if the gp is happy to prescripe it then I can stay on it til I see him at 28wks. To be honest im not sure whether just to follow Care's advise and come off it. It's been abit of a crutch. I'm sure i'll be fine coming off it and moving onto aspirin just me panicking  Hope your feeling ok xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh right, didnt realise Fragmin and Clexane were the same thing! how's the bruising Em, my stomach is littered with big purple bruises and I've only done it for a week! I know what you mean about it being a crutch, but then you'll still have to come off it at some point? I suppose by 28 weeks you will be feeling even more confident than you do now. very exciting about your bump!

AFM feeling a bit crampy, got a feeling AF is around the corner   we are off out this afternoon and then tomorrow I've agreed to go with DH to the football - just thought it would be good to keep busy but beginning to regret it now!

hope you all have a good weekend girls

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, cramping doesn't always mean a bad thing..... Sending you hugs   think good to keep busy Hun, also think you doing things with your fab man is a good thing, supporting each other yeah  

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - I had cramping 2 days before OTD and thought it was AF but it wasn't it as my BFP    So try not to read too much into it. 

Have you lovely Northern ladies got lots of snow from yestersay? Ours is all melting now and looks like its back to rain! Jelly - how's it wil you? Cooled down now I hope!


----------



## Lizard39

Ohhhh...just this minute booked a holiday  . Heading off to good old Tenerife for a week of winter sun in 4 weeks time! That's a good insentive for my diet - aiming for 1/2 stone before we go!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, hey darling, wow, holiday!!!! Love that pre holiday feeling!! The feeling of 'just booked it' 'looking at summer clothes, even the pre diet part of it   very jealous indeed. Know I live in the sun but its a different thing 'going on holiday' hehe very pleased for you, jealous but pleased  
What's the hotel like? What area? Near beach? Or are you a pool person? Tell us all about it  

It's very hot here still, another week of around +33-34 coming up... I'm dealing much better with warmth now but it's just that tad too hot... At mo I'm dreaming of +25-28... Not going to happen tho for some time lol. Oh well at least I can 'sweat' this weight off  

4weeks and counting for you  

Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

It's 4:30am for you Jelly. Is Max being a naughty monkey?! We are pool folks and going to the Bahia Principe in Costa Adeje - good reviews on Trip Advisor and we actually went there 3 years ago (I know boring that we are going back) and enjoyed it. We haven't had a holiday for 2 years since our honeymoon as last year was full of tx & house renovation so looking forward to just relaxing and chilling around the pool! I even love getting to the airport and choosing books for the holiday - always a tradition of hubby & I and a glass of champagne in airport to start the holiday off! Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic, i had af pains with both BFP and BFN so dont be disheartened   not long now, hope the weekend is going good! We got the snow now   fed up of it already!!!


Lizard, yay holidays!!!!! Well jel! !!!! We usually holiday around the end feb but not this year as we need to do some jobs at home!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, it was feed time for little Max lol 
Sounds lovely!! Mmmmm champagne.....   bet you can't wait! 

Vic, hello you   

Hope you all have a nice long sleep and a lie in, it's weekend after all  

I might have to hunt down a surgery, think I got a urine infection coming....ouch... So think antibiotics needed!

Love to all
Xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Urgh jelly sounds like cud be painful   how is max doing? Bet u loving those night time feeds   xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Yeah starting to get pretty sore so not sure I can wait till Tuesday for my surgery to open (bank holiday weekend here) eeekkk

Hehe I could so do without the night feeds lol   but for first time ever, he slept through for 4hours!!! So not moaning today hehe

Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Wow - 4 hours sleep through is great Jelly. How are you generally coping with the sleep, or should I say lack of it? 

Exciting week for you Vic! Are you taking much time off work?


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, it's bed time for you!  

Actually I'm not doing to bad, man is really helping so that's great, but he will return to work soon so ask me again in a week or so lol

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just wanted to send a top up of   and                    for Nic.

I agree with some of the other ladies, I had cramping for a few days before my BFP, I was convinced it was a negative, I was talking to others on here what I was going to do differently next time, lose more weight, eat healthily, do a bit of light exercise (to get the blood circulating) etc etc, you could have knocked me down with a feather when I got a BFP!!!  That is the trouble with the 2ww, there are so many symptoms that could go either way, cramping could be AF, or it could be your body getting used to having a little one in there!  

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

aw thanks ladies, I know you are right, I shoudl ignore symptoms, they could mean anything but in this case they mean a BFP!!!!! tested this morning . just on quickly to tell youa ll, DH hovvering, havent told him yet!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, you are making me blub, Nic!!! What fantastic amazing wonderful news!!! I am so so happy for you and DH!!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

OH MY GOD!!!!!!! Just logged on quickly and wow!!!!! I'm soooo happy for you my darling!!!!!!!! I got tears in my eyes   

Congrats Hun xxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

YES YES YES YES HOOOOOORRAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!     


So happy right now Nic, what wonderful news!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Wowsers.....wooohoooooo! Fantastic news Nic. OMG, i'm over the moon for you guys. Enjoy today & bet you don't stop smiling. I've got big fat happy   rolling down my cheek xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Fab news!!! Congratulations!!!            

Hope everyone is well

XX


----------



## Robinson84

Oh Nic I just knew it was going to be good news. Im overjoyed for you. Massive congrats to you and dh . Aww your emotions will be all the place im sure but enjoy every minute its the best feeling ever. Woohoo!!! Soooooooo pleased. 2013 is gona be a good year ladies xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

tee hee thanks for all your congrats. I dont know why but I woke up this morning and decided to test. Definate second line on test, a bit lighter than the other but definately there, no squinting or holding it up to the light needed. lots of shaking and crying from me, have felt a bit wobbly all day. I did a 1st response which says you can test up to 6 days before AF (annoyingly wont give min HCG it picks up). am now worrying I've tested too early and it could be a chemical pregnancy  . going to repeat test tomorrow. still nervous for official blood test at hosp on tues. honestly my heads a shed!

havent told DH...... I dont know how I've kept it to myself! the reason being, when we had the m/c we had weeks of uncertainty with scans and he said he couldnt stand having early scans again. so decided to wait till OTD so that he knows its right. it was my choice to test early, not his, he doesnt want to know till OTD so just got to keep it together  till then! eek than god you lot are here, would have combusted!!!

well, seemingly got the first hurdle completed, got to get to 12 weeks, think the really hard part begins............

Nicxxxxx


----------



## jack12

Nic, I am really really pleased for you and so happy. How you gonna keep it from DH I dont know!!!!! I feel very positive for you, just hang in there girl and keep us posted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

Jelly, deffo hunt down some antibiotics, I had exactly same as you and suffered a womb lining infection, a common prob after a  section. Keep up PLENTY of fluids. xxxx

HELLO to all the others, I hope you dont mind me lingering on this thread, as there are a few ladies I know from my tx last jan. xxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hee hee nic, tut tut     how u gonna keep quiet til tues !!!! My dh is exactly the same, he said that even if bfp he wont get excited until scan   But then i suppose we all have our own way of coping don't we?  really happy for you


----------



## Shoegirl10

Great news Nic and you do what is best for you 
How are you Vics- how is treatment going?
I had a scan last week and have 6 follicles on each side. My consultant has reduced my Gonal F by half and now on both Gonal F and Menapur and so bloated despite drinking litres of water!!! I am very uncomfortable   and would quite like EC ASAP!!!
Tomorrow I have another scan and also intralipids for 3 hours!  I also start on my steroids and clexane! all go go go !!

Hope every one is good and enjoying the weekend


----------



## jack12

how are you getting on vicstar? xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi,

I had my EC on Thursday last week, and they had retrieved 7 eggs.  This wasn't as much as my previous cycles (14 on 1st cycle, and 18 on 2nd cycle), so we were initially disappointed. But now 3 days have gone by, and out of those 7, they did ICSI on 6 of them, with 5 having fertilised, and they are still looking good today on day 3.   They are now between 9-12 cells and are graded 1-2, which is really good.  

We are expecting another phonecall in the morning to let us know if we are going to get to blast on Tues. and to tell us further the quality of our embryos, and the time of transfer.  I hope they make it to blast.     

How is motherhood JellyB?

x


----------



## Lizard39

Omg Nic - how on earth are you managing not to tell DH that you tested positive this morning. I feel very privileged that you have shared your BFP with us  

Jack - please keep popping in as it's always so lovely to hear from you & hear how Connie is getting on. Plus you have lots of words of wisdom to offer us all  

Rome - 6 follies on either side is great & hopefully EC will be soon. Btw what are intralipids for & how come it takes 3hours? Was wondering - as a teacher how do you cope with the uncertainty of tx and knowing when EC & ET will be? 

Vic - Exciting week. Remind me how many frosties you have? How many will you have put back? 

Dolphin - hope your embryos keep growing & good look with ET this week

Em, Sue & Jelly - hope you have enjoyed your weekends. We've had a lazy Sunday - baking cakes and scones, a walk for one fresh sir and enjoyed a glass of winewhilst watching a movie this afternoon. Hubby just serving up roast chicken, roasties, stuffing & lots of veg...ummmm!


----------



## jack12

ah thankyou lizard, yes, feel like ive been through a fair bit to be able to offer any advice or support to anyone if i can. your dinner sounds bloomin lovely....is DP a secret chef  xxxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks Lizard39.  

xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi

I am quite lucky as I am Head of Department and my team are brilliant and now about the IVF. I also dont have a form group and and I teach 6th form first or 2nd period meaninig that I can reschedule their lessons and not require cover.

My blood tests are every 3-4 days and I am in at 8am and out by 830 am and in school for just after 9am. I also live 5 minutes walk from my clinic so again never raised any eyebrows and I could have follow ups in the afternoon after school.

I hardly ever take time off work nor run late so I am not really raising any eyebrows. 
Tomorrow I have the Intralipids at 830am and will go in school for midday -I could take advantage and take the day off but I know that if I show wiling when it comes to EC and ET it wont be a big thing. When I had my miscarriage my school (head) and team where fantastic and very understanding. 
There are other staff who really take the mickey in terms of time off and for me to have a few blood tests and 3 days off in the whole academic year really isn't a lot!! I did my first treatment this time last year and the 2nd in the Summer holidays!

Intralipids is an emulsion used to reduce my Natural Killer Cells and hopefully allow the embryo to implant I will have to have this every 4 weeks if I get BFP 

Hope all ok 
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, massive congrats again my darling     

Dolphin, great news re EC Hun, very pleased for you   it's about quality not quantity and seems to me all looking smashing hey  

Rome, not long Hun, hang in there   

Vic, how you doing? When's your scan? Gosh all happening here hey  

Jack, thanks petal, not nice is it Urk. There is def an infection there so got antibiotics for a week and if no better I have to go back and have some tests  

Lizard, think you might have the bet guy in the world lol   yum yum I love those Sunday's!!! 

Em, how are you Hun?? Showing yet?   exciting times ahead!   

Very very good start of the year ladies   2013 is IT!!!!!!!  

Sleep time! 4am here. Max has been ever so good last two days (know only two days but hey) woken up every two hors during day then every 4hours during night   I can live with that   please let it continue   hehe

Lots of love to all my fab ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all? soundlike we all had a lovely weekend

Rome - very excited for you hun, 12 follies sounds brill! so a bit more monitoring this week, EC will be here soon for you? keeping everything crossed for you but like Em, now you know what you're up against with the immunes and you are actively combatting them. 

Vic - eek not long now for you too my love, its all go, feeling very positive for you too

Lizard - I'm very jealous of all your weekends, they sound fab. can you get DH to send us some food parcels??

Jelly - how are you feeling darling, hope the UTI isnt making you feel too poorly. 

sue - I think I've 'done a Sue' on this cycle, abandoned all hope and then look what happened! I had even decided that I was going to tell the clinic we didnt want our BFN follow up appt too early ( they are very good and see you within 2 weeks but last time I was too much of a mess), I was going to discuss it with the nursses tomorrow when i go in for bloods. blimy

Jack - you hang around hun, its good to see you. hows the lovely Connie?

Dolphin - good luck for ET

AFM did another test this morning, definate positive again. still worried it might change before tomorrow. this 2ww never bloody ends, does it? so tomorrow in at 8am for blood test, should get results at lunchtime then got to see my urology consultant for the very last time at 4pm. i am awaiting the results of my last CT scan but given that I had the scan in November, i'm pretty sure its clear or I would have heard by now! still nervous though. then back to work on wed. boring!

Nicxxx


----------



## Dolphins

We are going to BLAST!!!! So excited! But same time trying to not get one's hope's up.  ET tomorrow then for a blastocyst transfer.


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Not been on properly all weekend as been away and was very tired yesterday when got back. Glad I popped on and saw Nics news though

Nic- Congrats hun on your second positive Its so amazing. Im thrilled for you. I'm def betting on twins for you hun just got a feeling. Your right the waiting never ends. You'll be another 2ww tomorrow after your blood test result for viability scan

Dolphin- Congrats on your eggies and Blasto ET  Good luck

Vic- good luck for scan tomorrow. Not long to go for you

Rome- Fantastic news on your follies. Good luck for EC just incase I miss it

Jelly- hows you hun?

Lizard- Holiday sounds lovely. I fly out to gran canaria two weeks today

Im loving all the positive news on this thread. I cannot believe the difference 6mths makes. Nics pregnant, Vic, Rome and Dolphins will be following suit in the next 2-3 weeks. Amazing stuff. Im so pleased. Oh yeah and im 13wks today and loving having a little bump even though I do just look like ive put on abit of weight,lol. I've now finished my pessaries and done my last clexane injection this morn. I'm at docs later to potentially get another prescription for more clexane but if not its just me and my body to support baby. Very scary.

xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies  

Dolphin, great news!!!! So happy for you!!! 

Em, yay for 13 weeks!!!  

Nic, thinking of you today   

Rome, how's the follies looking? Cooking nicely I bet  

Lizard, bet you dreaming of your hols already! I am lol  

Jack, how's you my love?  

Vic, how's things going with tx? What's next? Tell us all about it   

Lots of love to all
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning ladies

how are we all today? just been to the hosp for my blood test, get the results about lunchtime. have managed to convince myself that I'm having a chemical pregnancy  I dont feel positive at all. the nurse was lovely, had a good sob and told her about my early tests, she squeeled and hugged me and said it was looking good and she would be excited for me! been constantly boob prodding and feel like they dont hurt as much as they did yesterday (been awake since 4am, prodding). and constant knicker watching although no bleeding doesnt reassure me as I had no bleeding whatsoever when i had my mmc. I really am going loop the loop today 

anyway last night I was watching TV, DH sat on the sofa next to me and out of the blue said 'have you done any tests?'. ah he knows me far too well. had to come clean. he was so happy, he could not stop smiling, I just cant bear to take that lovely smile away from him. just   that we're ok.

good luck to Vic for scan today and great news on Dolphin's blasts

Nicxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic, I will have everything crossed for the results.  I understand how it can be hard to be positive after all you have been through.  I just hope that this is your time, there is no reason why it shouldn´t!

Dolphins, good luck!

Em, 13 weeks already??!  Wow!!!  

Hi to everyone else, still busy here, hopefully things will calm down soon and I can catch up with all my e-mails, paperwork, housework etc etc!

Hugs and         to all! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, sending you  

Sue, what's happening? Why do busy?? We miss ya!!!  
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry Jelly, I know I owe you a PM, and I have no idea why things are busy at the moment, I just don´t seem to have any spare hours in the day, I dont even have time to do my competition entries at the moment.  I am going to bed earlier as Isabella is not sleeping well and I am feeling tired all the time, so that is certainly a factor - hope she grows out of it soon!  

Took Isabella to the docs yesterday with her dry skin, got some cream for it.  This afternoon is her 3 year check up and eye test, then to the library to change her books.  As I said I haven´t done my competitions lately, but got a notification today that I have won some snowboots, ideal as the stuff has now gone!    I can choose between mens and womens so will probably get some for DH, that can be his valentines day prezzie!!  I am an old romantic!  

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

well ladies its a  !!!! the nurse rang at 10am, what a star. she said a positive result is anything over 80...mine was 233! a very very strong positive she said!!!! ooh its all real now. aaaand breathe......

Right I'm off to do my post on the BFP announcements thread. last time I refused to do it for fear of jinxing anything (ha, look how that worked out). I promised myself that if I was ever pregnant again, I would post so here goes.

last but by no means least thank you all sooooo soooo much. you ladies mean the world to me, we have shared so much and you have given me so much support in everything we've done in the last year. Couldnt have done it without you all - love ya!   

Nicxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, sorry to hear that little madam bit sleeping well   hope you manage to catch up on sleep somehow. 
We all have times like that, where the days just flies by. When I got made redundant 2.5years ago, the first 1year after I was so busy all the time, never knew how I managed to work and do the things I did then lol  

Don't worry re the pm, it was just a catch up Hun  

Oh my, is it valentine soon.... 'Puke' lol. Snow boots perfect hehe, it's more then what my man will get hehe. We don't 'celebrate' it... Although he always have wanted too... That's how romantic I am   
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic.....

   
BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!!!!!

Sooooooooooo happy for you both!!!!!!
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic - excellent news that you have had that reassurance from the nurse.  A nice high number, I wonder if both of them have taken........!  

Jelly - I know what you mean, I would certainly find enough to fill my day if I didnt have Isabella, I would have to do housework,  !  We don´t celebrate valentines day either, but there is no point waiting until his birthday, certainly no use for snow boots in August!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Fair point sue  

9pm here and heading to bed! Been cleaning all day inc taking care of the little one of course so I'm knackerd. I will hopefully have a nice peaceful sleep till around 2.30am ish, yum, as man will do next feed, i will then feed him AGAIN   then back to bed till 8.30am ish   as yet again man does the 6am feed. Not bad... Not bad at all... If it all goes to plan  

Nite nite ladies xxx


----------



## vicstar

Wahoo nic fab high number?!!!!     i think there could be two in there!!! Ow it wud be lovely to have twins on here!!!


Well had scan, lining 8.4mm so thats brill.. ET on monday! Only thing they have found a small endometrium cyst on my ovary, apparently nothing to worry about it is cos i have endometriosis (a bit of!!) so i  will not worry.  

Start the bum bullets tomoz and last jab tomoz too!! YAY!!


Jelly sounds like u have a good plan there!


Dolphins - fab news re blast!! Good luck with ET 


Rome go follies!! Doing brill! When will ec be?

Lizard, i have 3 blast frosties left, they thaw one at a time so i cud have some left again. They only allow one back for me as blasts and i am under  35. I am happy with that takes the choice and decision away. Dh wud want two but he aint carrying em!!!!


Anyway off for a nap!!! xxx


----------



## vicstar

Heehee just read my post, my english is shocking but i am using phone so its hard work!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly – blimey, you have been busy!  I hope Max lets you have a good nights sleep.

Vic – yes, it would be fab to have twins on this thread!  If Nic doesn’t have twins I volunteer to have them, if someone pays for our treatment!!!!  (well, worth a try!! )  Good luck on Monday, perhaps you (or Dolphins) will be the twin mummy!!!  Or perhaps we will have 3 sets of twins!!  One egg can always split!  

With my modding duties I come across some shocking posts that proclaim to be in English, although it isn´t a form of English I have ever seen before!  

Isabella had her check up and everything is ok, they are pleased with how she is doing.

Sue


----------



## Dolphins

Many thanks for all of your well wishes.  

I am now officially PUPO!   My OTD is due on 11th Feb.  

I am carrying 1 good quality blastocyst, so I'm afraid unless it splits I won't be having twins unfortunately Wraak.    But I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that this will be "our time".      

xx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- Massive Congrats hun. That is a super high result. Wooohoo    . Im sticking to my orginal bet of twins for you. Oooo whens your scan? So pleased for you hun 

Vic- Fantastic news hun on scan result. Good luck for Et

Dolphins- Congrats on being PUPO 

Wraak- Lovely to see you back  Hope you get a rest soon. I can't believe im 13wks wither!!! I have a feeling time will pass quickly 

Jelly- sounds like you have your man well trained  Hows lil Max doing?

Nothing much to report with me except i'll be in Gran canaria this time in 2wks  Doc prescribed me some more clexane so feel better about that as will take us upto 18wks and hes happy for me to go back and get another presciption. 

xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Blimey....only been away for a day and lots of lovely fab posts - don't even know where to start  

Yah to Nic & your official brilliant numer BFP - loving hubby asking you last night - he knows you so well  

Sue - good to have you back & fab news that Isabel got the all clear  

Vic - on countdown now & fantastic you have 3 frostie blasts. Only 6 more sleeps til you PUPO  

Em - I love the fact that you have 'nothing much to report'. Means you, hubby, stepson & 'beanie' are all just perfect and doung ok  

Rome - your set up with clinic only 5mins from home and the flexibility of your head must make for a less stressful IFV cycle. I always wondered how teachers managed to juggle tx, but by the sound of it you have a lot of great support. Any news re EC? 

Dolphins - congratulation on your ET today.

No gossip from me I'm afraid, but think we have more than enough going on at the moment with everyone else news & updates! 

Have a lovely evening.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dolphins - woooohooooo!  Congratulations on being PUPO!!             

Em - glad you got your drugs sorted out, jealous of you going on holiday!  Hope you have a fantastic time!

Lizard - 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, you going on hols too??!!! Jealous!! 

Dolphin, massive congrats sweetie   PUPO GIRL  

Lizard, you too busy these days sorting out hols   

Little man taken FOREVER to settle!   back to bed for me
Have a great day lovely ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope you managed to get back to sleep, Jelly.  

I hate it when DH is on early shift, Isabella has radar and as soon as the front door closes she is up out of her bed and screaming for him! 4.30 every morning!  Going to ask him to climb out of the window tomorrow!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol that made me laugh   naughty little madam!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just spoken to DH, apparently she woke him up 5 times in the night, I am surprised she had time to sleep between all that attention seaking!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

5times! Wow! Your hubby must be walking around like a zombie!


----------



## Wraakgodin

He will fall asleep on the sofa when he gets home this afternoon!!!  And will probably have a sleeping child in his arms!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## Wraakgodin

Are you still awake  GO TO SLEEP!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

No need to shout   hehe... So what's on cards today for you guys? 
We have been for a walk, Mark had meeting this morning but now back, so little Max is all his for next couple of hours so I can sit down, watch eastenders (sad I know) and enjoy a glass if wine! Hehe yes I know, it's only 3pm but to [email protected] with it, I deserve it


----------



## Wraakgodin

I think about going for a walk, but take one look outside and think better of it!!!   Isabella has got a cold so will probably just have a relaxing day.  

If she has a sleep later I might make some cookies, seen a nice recipe on Jamie's site. 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Cookies!!!!! Send some my way please!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly.B said:


> Cookies!!!!! Send some my way please!!!!!


http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/chocolate-recipes/chocolate-biscuits-with-soft-chocolate-centres

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jelly.B

That's simply enough and sounds yummy!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I know, even I could make them!!!    Can´t guarantee they would last until DH got home though!  

Sue


----------



## Dolphins

Hiya,

We had a call from the clinic this a.m. to tell us that none of our remaining embryos have made it to freeze.    Therefore out of 3 cycles we have only 1 frozen embryo from another clinic. It is even more important that this embryo inside me makes it.  I hope that it is snuggling nicely inside of me right mow.       

Hope everyone else is well.

xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Lizard- So much lovely news going on  I'm loving it too. How are you hun? Were all doing fine and looking forward to our hol now ive got drugs sorted. Hows your fittness going?

Jelly-   yeah going to gran canaria on 11th Feb. Looking forward to it now

Nic- Hows you hun. Hope your enjoying your      

Dolphins- sorry you didn't get any frosties  I'm sure your little embie is snuggling in     

Wraak- Your DD sounds very mischevious 

Rome- Hows your cycle going? Whens EC?

Vic- I'll be thinking of you Mon

Been feeling abit moody today but don't really know why  Also feel like my bumps gone down abit. Could this be my ovaries settling?

xxxxx


----------



## jack12

Many congratulations to nic on your BFP!!!!!! Just wonderful xxx  

Hope everyone else is ok on this EXTREMELY windy day!!!! xxx


----------



## vicstar

Mmmmmmmm biscuits !!!!! Ive been baking for the last two weekends, love it!!!!! 


Yippeeee last d/r jab done!!!! 


Hope everyone ok?? Nic whens your scan


Em i am sure all ok, maybe everything is now settling down! I'd be pushing tummy out


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- Woohoo for last d/r jab  Yes pushing it out in front of mirror   xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all today? I'm bloomin' knackered, first day back at work  . got a stressful week this week, I have a case of mine in court on friday, have been ignoring it for last 2 weeks whilst off but got a lot of work to  do before then.

Em - you made me laugh about your bump and sticking it out. I think this is the time that symptoms come and go and people get worried. you will be fine hun. and dont forget you've got your clexane as well

Jack  - thanks for your congrats xx

Jelly - Eastenders? really? though't you'd be a Home and away girl now 

Sue - ooh cookies sound gorgeous, I love cooking/baking but trying to run the freezers down in anticipation of moving so resisting the baking urge....... unless you girls all want to come round?

Rome - how are your juicy follies getting on hun? any news on EC? keeping everything crossed

Dolphin - congrats on being PUPO, this is the hardest bit now, isnt it? what are you doing to keep your mind off things?

Vic - yey for ET, boo for bum bullets! they are horrible arent they. didnt realise until I looked at my prescription last night that I now have to take 2 a day, not one!  

Lizard - when do you go on hols? I think I'm getting you confused with Em's hols!

AFM - well yesterday was a blur, had to go back to one hosp for my drugs then go to another hospital for an appointment with my  urology consultant. so not only did we get a BFP yesterday but also got my CT scan results and am now officially 5 years cancer free! worra day! was a bit exhausted to say the least!

now ladies, enough of this twins talk! have to say I went on the 'post your beta HCG' posts to check and most of the people who have twins have much higher HCGs than me so I dont think it is twins but was a bit worried for a moment although of course we will happily take any number of babies!. so just thanking my lucky stars we have a good positive result,   it stays that way .

Right off to bed, very tired!

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Dolphin, don't worry re frosties, concentrate on your little embie inside  

Nic, as always, sending you hugs   so happy for you  

Vic, hurrah, not long now, exciting      

Em, hehe, keep pushing it out in front of mirror lol   think it's just your body settling then bang! You be nice and fat   hehe so don't worry, and mean fat in a nice way lol 

Lizard, my darling, please take me with you on hols 

Sue, how did cookies turn out?  

Rome, how's it going?  

Jack, how's you?  

Hope you all have a lovely day  

Had a bit of a nightmare night with terror, oh well, good and bad days hey. Been trying on a few dresses that hasn't fit in months! Nearly there, nearly    hehe

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic, good luck with the case, I hope you manage to get everything sorted in time.  WOW!!!  Fantastic! Congratulations on being cancer free for 5 years!!!  Amazing news!!!!  

Jelly, I haven´t tried a cookie yet.  I fell asleep on the sofa at 6.45pm, then DH woke me up to go to bed at 10.30!  Then madam woke me up at 5am this morning (that is a lie in this week!)  Those dresses will be on you in no time!

I have resisted the urge to have a cookie for breakfast!!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

You haven't tried a COOKIE YET?? Oh my lord woman! DO IT NOW!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

As you insisted, Jelly!!!  They were very nice!  Now I have to resist the temptation to eat a 2nd!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Gosh you have some will power girl!!!!  Envy you !!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I don´t normally have any will power, not sure where it came from!!!

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Nic - wooooooooohooooooooo     best news of the week that you are officially 5 years cancer free xxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic        what an amazing week for you hun!!!!!xxx


Hi all xx


----------



## vicstar

Morning everyone! Hope all ok, quiet on here so i take that as a yes!!

ET for me tomorrow 


Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Ohhh best of luck for tomoz vic   will be thinking of you  
Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Morning all

how are we all? good weekend? just on to wish Vic good luck for ET tomorrow - . eeek not long till you are PUPO!!!!

AFM very very TIRED. spent all sat afternoon sleeping on sofa! hope its a good sign 

Nicxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Got a bad cold and snuggled up on the sofa under a blanket so not a long post today, just wanted to wish Vic good luck tomorrow!

                   

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Thanks ladies, aww sue hope u feel better soon   and nic tired is very very good! Sounds like an afternoon of laziness, i am snuggled on sofa considering a doze!!!


----------



## jack12

Wishing you lots of luck for your ET tomorrow vicstar. I hope everything goes well.  xx


----------



## Lizard39

I wish I was snuggled on sofa too! Just had a day of decorating & shattered now! Just doing some clearing up & tidying now, then it's shower, sofa & ohhhhh...you guessed it hubby cooking Sunday roast - roast beef, Yorkshire, roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese & broccoli -yummy! Think I've earned it today! 

Vic - will be thinking of you tomorrow & good luck   I can feel a really postive year so on countdown to your BFP  

Hi to all  


Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- Good luck for tomorrow hun  Be thinking of you and cant wait to hear your PUPO  xxx


----------



## vicstar

I am PUPO     !!!!!!!!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Cngrats Vics- how are you feeling? How many have you had transferred? 
XX


----------



## Lizard39

Woohoo Vic   how was your frostie? Did the first one thaw ok? Now no 'Mr Google' for the next 2weeks.

Rome - you must be getting close now - have you got a date for EC yet?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congrats Vic!!!  Sending a truck load of                   your way!!

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Thanx. had one blast transferred, she said it had thawed beautifully and was expanding rapidly so fingers crossed!!   and still two left..


Rome how is your tx going, surely cant be long until EC now??


Now chilling on sofa while dh looks after me   i feel exhausted now, fell asleep in the car coming home which is weird   


Its dreary out there!!!x


----------



## Robinson84

Massive congrats on being PUPO Vic 

Amazing news on the frosties too. You must have some top quality eggies 

Hope you don't go too mad over next 2ww. I've got a good feeling about this

Rome- When is your EC/ET? 

Lizard- Hey hun, hows you?

Nic- Still dying to know when your first scan is 

14wks today for me I have very itchy tummy not sure why it also seems abit harder when stood up. Hope this is a good sign. Only 6wks on Wed til we get to see bub again. Really tempted to have private scan inbetween still

xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

woo hoo! Vic is PUPO!!!!!         so pleased my love. are you back at work tomorrow or are you having some time off? he he like Em says stay off Dr Google! xxxx

Em - sorry I thought I'd said when scan was, its a week tomorrow(12th) - I wasnt keeping it secret from you! bricking it

Love to everyone else

nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, MASSIVE CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO      
   
Fab stuff. Now relax and just let it happen     
Very happy for you chick. Like Em said, you clearly have some top little embies there  
Sending you LOADS of lucky vibes      

So proud of you, you been going through this cycle with no issues or problems at all
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Thanx ladies, feeling oddly calm   in fact today i very nearly forgot when i went to get the hoover out  


Back to work tomorrow for me, wouldn't stay sane if i was at home for 2ww.. At least its a short week and i have had a lovely day today, watched two girly films and dozed and been a walk into town for a bit so very chilled.. Lets hope that stays the way  


Yay Em 14 weeks 


Nic wahooo scan next i am so excited for you   


Rome where u up too?


Jelly,  getting much sleep??!!! Hows the little man and has dh gone back to work??


Lizard is it nearly your hol!?? Very jealous  


Xxxx lets keep the good vibes going


----------



## knickerbockerglory

evenin ladies

how are we all tonight? its blooming freezing and we had snow yesterday - whats going on?

Vic - I wouldnt worry about hoovering my love, in my opinion it wont matter. no actually tell DH its very important that you dont do any hoovering or any chores whatsoever! glad you had a nice chill and hope work takes your mind off it.

Rome - how are you hun, any news on TX?

Em flipping heck 14 weeks where has the time gone? so glad you are getting a little bump.

Jelly - hows life with your men? has the temp cooled down a bit?

Lizard - mmm holiday sounds lovely, you will need it after your hectic painting weekend. I bet it feel weird buying sun tan lotion in feb!

Sue - hows things?

AFM I'm bloody knackered! falling asleep most evenings on the sofa. got to work late till about 9-10pm tomorrow so that will be interesting. my boobs are absolutely killing me  but other than that no symptoms. just like last time really so feeling a bit worried. the initial euphoria has worn off and back to being worried. but I also know that even if this pregnancy works out I will be worried for the next 35 weeks so I know there's not a lot I can do about that! 

Nicxxx

ps valentine's day next week ladies, hope your other halves have something nice planned!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies, how is everyone?? WEEKEND SOON!!!  

Nic, yes im afraid the worries never stops   can't wait to hear some lovely news from scan soon  
Vic, how's our PUPO lady??   hope you taking it easy  
Rome, where are you Hun 
Lizard, prefer not to hear anymore re holiday hehe, jealous to max!!!  
Em, how you feeling pregnant lady   started baby shopping yet?  
Sue, how's you? Little madam behaving?  

All good my end. Little man behaving and still only wakes once a night. Fab fab fab     so I feel like I'm getting plenty of sleep  
My first 'girly outing' tomoz eve, with some girls. Heading up the road for a couple if drinks so man is baby sitting  
 thinking I be glued to phone hehe

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic, hope you get on ok at work today! Sending you the hugest of hugs, it is understandable that you are worried, given what you have been through.  I hate to tell you, the worry doesn’t stop, not after the scans and not even after they are born!!!  You will have a lifetime of worry to look forward to!

Jelly, yes Isabella is ok, apart from not understanding the word “no”!    I hope Max keeps behaving himself, sounds like he is making up for all the problems he gave you in the womb!  Thanks for mentioning the weekend, made me think it was Friday!  I have got a “speed date” with some job agencies tomorrow, nervous about that.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Will be thinking of you tomoz sue. It's horrid having money problems   really hope you find something  
Xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

Sorry for lack of messages - I have been reading and everything sounds so positive  
Vics- congrats on being PUPO       - now relax- how many did you transder? was it a fresh IVF or FET?
Nic- fab news!! I am so happy for you          
Jelly - how are you getting on? How is baby Max?  


AFM: not much to report carrying on with STIMS all good so far 
I have been so busy at work!
My stomach is all bruised due to clexane injections and totally puffy and hungry all the time - thanks to the steroids!!
Had intralipids which was all good and watch Desperate Housewives for a few hours        


Love to you all and thinking of you 
xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, glad all going well with stimms  

Xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi ladies

Rome- Glad alls going well. Good luck with EC

Jelly- Hows you and family?

Vic- How you feeling hun? Hows work?

Nic- Lol, I know were is the time going. Good luck for your scan hun next week. I'll be thinking of you and im sure all will be well The worrying never stops but does get a little easier

Lizard- Hope your well hun?

Well off on hol tomorrow so won't be on for a week. Will be thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, have a fab hols!!!!!! So jealous of you all a d hold coming up!!!

Rome, glad all going so well  

Happy weekend everyone xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

happy hols Em, you do absolutely nothing, you and DH deserve it! xx


----------



## vicstar

Yay   Em holidays!!! Jealous, have a wonderful time!!


Hope everyone ok?? I am doing ok, just wishing the days away xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, bet you are!! How you feeling  
Xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi jelly feeling ok, swinging from positive to negative in a split second but know there is nothing that i can do. Still very cslm though and not letting it get to me!!  Had a tiny big of pink spotting last night but i am not concerning myself too much with that cos as we have all learned it can mean anything.. So on sofa chilling all weekend   and loving it!! How are you?? In your skinny jeans yet? And how is your little angel, only waking once a night is amazing sounds very happy and content baby  


Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

You doing so well Hun   

All good my end. And no, not in my skinny jeans yet   been so naughty this week and eaten everything in sight!!!!!!!
Little man so good! Bless him, going a little too well so thinking something will change soon lol
Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello All,

Wow, what a busy weekend....been doing lots of  'decorating prep' & painting all weekend and now feeling shattered. The exciting part though....mum & dad where up helping and we got lots of done & hubby & dad even put the new blinds /curtains up in our bedroom - OMG they look beautiful!  Feeling shattered now and don't even get a Sunday roast today   as we ran out of time, so its an M&S pie & veg! 

How are you all? 

Good to read you have had a relaxing w/e Vic and you are so right...you can't read anything into anything on your 2ww. Stay calm though   

Nic I hope you rested this weekend too as you sounded shattered at the moment so need to put your feet up.

Jelly - fab to hear that little Max is behaving....keep up the good work!  

Rome - any news re when your EC will be?

Sue - how'd job hunting going? 

Have a lovely week all.

Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

morning ladies

how are we all? good weekend? we have snow - AGAIN! bog off!!! (err, I meant the snow, not you lovely ladies )

Lizard - now whats all this M&S pie stuff? - I jealously read every sunday your gourmet lunch  menu! bet you feel like you have made progress with the house though, finishing touches like blinds/curtains really make it all come together.

Vic - how are you feeling hun? hope work is taking your mind off things. I know for me, at the start the 2ww seemed to stretch to an eternity, then after a week it seemed to go too quickly, galloping towards the point of no return! you are right not to read into symptoms, it will just drive you bonkers. am here with you keeping everything crossed for you my love xx

Rome - how are you hun? good luck for Ec whenever it it.

Jelly - hows the heat? has it turned down a few degrees yet? it seems strange you are having summer when its winter here.

Sue - hows the snow over your way?

AFM - feeling very sorry for myself ladies, apologies for the next bit! today is day 4 of morning sickness. now I know this is a really good sign and i know I should feel grateful but I'm really bad at feeling/being sick - I cant cope! I worked at home on friday and then obvs it was the weekend and it was all I could do to cope with the constant nausea/fatigue whilst at home. now its work today and I've got to go out. my job involves spending several hours on my feet in food businesses, I've got a visit to do this afternoon panicking already. then this morning I have so far managed to eat a slice of toast and ginger tea which is a major acheivement so now I'm panicking that the ms is going!!! I'm in a right state, can you tell its 6w scan tomorrow?!! oh and woke up this morning and had a massive nosebleed - bloody clexane!!!

sorry ladies, I just needed to let off some steam, I am eternally gratefull for every minute of this if it means it goes well

Nicxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, I will be thinking of you tomorrow!!!   can't believe it's come around do quickly! Maybe not to you lol

Hello to all lovely ladies  

Nightmare night with little man! He woke up EVERY hour after 2am!! through till 7am!!Knew I been having it too easy so far and something coming  
So I have been tired all day, grumpy more like it lol so early bed for me tonight! 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope tonight is better, Jelly  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks sue, he's been such a good boy so far so I can't complain really hehe. Oh well, fingers crossed he doesn't turn out to be a terror from now!!  
How did Friday go??
Xx


----------



## vicstar

Ooooo nic i think you have twinnies!!!! Sooo excited for your scan tomorrow    although dont envy the sickness hun., my stepsis didn't eat for nearly 12 weeks cud only manage breadsticks which she kept in her handbag..


Afm starting to go crazy!!! Last tx today is when i got my bfp but i have decided no testing until OTD which can u believe is 17 days after ET so another 10 days to go. I think i will stay in my bubble til then


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, sending you loads and loads if positive wibes   know it feels like a lifetime away but you doing great Hun and very proud of you for not testing early  
Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ooh naughty Max!  he is bound to have 'off' days, I'm sure its just a one off. bet he is fast asleep now and you are wide awake and cant sleep! he just likes being awake with his mummy  

Vic - you have nerves of steel! 17 days my god! is it so long because you have had FET? or does your clinic just make you wait an eternity? now I did a test about a week after EC and got a BFN (but I was happy cos I wanted to check trigger had gone) but I assume you dont have a trigger in FET? so maybe a bit early to test anyway? your bubble sounds like a nice place to be, I know as OTD got closer and closer I went a little bit more mental! sending you loads of positivity, you are doing so well my love

Nicxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, oh you mean my speed date??  Yes, everything went well, I went through it with DH quite a lot before I went and they didn't ask half the things that he thought they would (he has been through it a couple of times before, so he would know!).  They just asked me what I was looking for, what hours etc, and I gave them a copy of my CV.  I even spoke to agencies that I didn't think would have anything for me, like the building sector because you never know, even builders need admin and archive people!    One agency I thought was very promising, until I went home and looked at their website and they only had half a dozen jobs on it!  I have been searching the internet this afternoon while Isabella watched some tv and found a couple for DH (as him finding something with more money is also a possibility) but nothing for me.  DH has been trying to negotiate with work about paying out some of his holiday days, which will just mean that he won't be able to have any holiday this year, but as we can't afford to go anywhere anyway, it doesn't really matter!  His company shut down for 3 weeks in the summer anyway, so he will have some time off then.  

Nic, good luck tomorrow!  I will be glued to the computer for an update!  Sending you a huge hug for the sickness, I didn't suffer too badly myself, but I know others that have.  

Vic, 17 days??  Why not a standard 2 weeks?  I would have thought it would have been less as it is a FET.  

Oh, trouble upstairs, better rescue DH!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, got everything crossed for you something shows up! Good if your man can get holiday payed if he gets three weeks off anyway  

Night feed done... So far so good......  

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just got a phone call from DH, they have said that they will pay out his holiday days, it isn´t a solution, but will buy us some time!  Might actually get a good nights sleep tonight!

Thanks for all your thoughts and 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

That's brill news sue     hope more good news to come  
Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Cant wait to hear Nic's news!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just call me Sue the Stalker today......!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## knickerbockerglory

ha ha no need to stalk any longer! oh ladies one bubba and heartbeat seen and measuring 6w2d and I'm 6w1d so one day ahead (i know its not much but I'm clinging on to that!). I cant stop crying, had a proper sob in the clinic you'd have thought they'd given me bad news. happy tears though. I kept telling myself that we wouldnt necessarily see a heartbeat today and as long as it measured right and they saw yolk sac and foetal pole I'd be happy, so to see the heartbeat, well, words cant describe how happy we both are. they are scanning me next week (7w) but only for reassurance as they know I'm a complete worry wart and then at 9w and then if everythings ok i'll be discharged to GP/midwife.   we get there. 

didnt sleep well last night and then ms was worst ever this morning (hmm think nerves had a lot to do with that!) but funny how I dont feel too bad now 

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

FANTASTIC NEWS NIC!!!!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH!!!!!!  
  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

woooooohooooooooooo!!!!  Excellent news Nic!!!  I had extra scans in the beginning, not sure if it was because she was an IVF baby, or my weight or age.  

I am so overjoyed for you, it has brightened my day!

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Yay Nic sooooo happy for you and dh


----------



## jack12

That is such wonderful news, just popped on to see how it had gone. XXXXXX


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies sorry for a bit of a me post but been a bit fed up today.. Had tummy ache all morning and back ache which has eased again now. I just want to know now if bfn, i can cope with that and move on to next step but not knowing is making me  !!! I know you all understand and i have to wait but its just soooo hard!!!! I keep thinking if af on its way then hurry up so that i know, does that sound awful?? I feel bad for saying it but i can handle a bfn  


Am still only 8dp5dt, i know a bfp cud possibly show now but i also dont want a bfp to them change to bfn by otd so i wont early test... Grrrrr i wish it was next week now


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congrats Nic- lovely news and now please ensure you look after yourself and rest when needed     

Vics - I know the 2ww is so hard and all we do is sympton spot and keep typing every small detail into Dr Google - I am so guilty of that!
Please dont have negative thoughts - you are nearly half way through your 2ww and soon you will have your answer and I know it will be positive  

Hope everyone is else is doing well 

      

xx


----------



## jack12

just wanted to say to vicstar to keep strong. I have always said that i wouldnt wish the sheer anguish of the 2ww on anyone. It is enough to send the most sane of us a little mad! It is only natural to sway from positive thoughts to the negative and as ive said before, it feels easier in your head to think of a bfn, sorta easier to deal with as we darent even hope for more as that too is so hard to deal with. You are doing so so well, you have such alot of support on here and thought alot of, i can tell. suppose in short what I am gtrying to say is big   and keep going xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

hey Vic

sending big  , dont apologise for a me post, we're all allowed to have them on here, thats what FF is for!

the 2ww truly is the worst part of TX and every little ache and pain (or absence of pain) makes us worry. do you recall not too long ago I had cramps and you  supported me and told me not to worry? well right back atcha Vic! you're bound to have worries, dont think you'd be normal if you didnt. and after so many knock backs its normal to feel negative about the whole thing. I completely understand what you mean about being able to cope with a BFN better than not knowing, limbo land is an awful place to be. when is OTD hun - do you want to share? we will keep you company on the coundown but remember, so far so good!

now I'm not trying to sway you one way or another on the early testing front but if you are 8dp5dt then that would equate to 12dp EC? the reason I say that is because my OTD was 15dp EC and that was with a blood test and I got positive HPT  on 13 & 14dp EC so maybe a little bit too early to test  just yet? xxxxx

hello to everyone else, thanks for all your best wishes xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh vic     just want to hug you    
Like jack said, I wouldn't want to wish the 2ww on anyone either so we all know what you going through. In one way it's such a special time, in another its pure agony, the agony of not knowing. 

But Hun, you are doing so so well and you are so do close even though right now it doesn't feel like it.

You need a girly film on telly, tub of chocolate ice cream, one if those rich ones, like Ben&jerrys! Maybe some crisps too, yum..... And relax  

Thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Vic, sending you the hugest of hugs, I think we all know how you are feeling.  I think you are right not to test, as you said, you could get a false positive or false negative.  Whatever your result was, you might still be worrying if it was accurate or not, so the stress wont end. 

The only thing I can suggest is to keep busy, keep your mind occupied on other things – although I know how difficult it can be.  I studied, read, watched films, played computer games, even tried to learn the piano, anything to keep my mind off what is going on inside.  

Sending you huge hugs.  I hope the pee stick gives you wonderful news when you finally get to test date!

              

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies, thanks all for your support.  What would we do eh without each other, drive ourselves completely bonkers i can tell ya!!

To be honest I am not symptom checking because I know that the pessaries and tablets can mimic pregnancy symptoms.  I have felt sick throughout anyway because of the tablets.  It is just the not knowing that drives us crazy isn't it.  If its a BFN i would rather AF arrived now and then we can move on and plan for next cycle.  I can deal with that, we still have two frosties left from first cycle.  I also know that if it is a BFP then I will be worrying until first scan, as we all do.  

You will be proud though i have stayed away from Doc Google cos I don't trust him anyway!!   

What I have decided is that I am going to test either sunday or monday, that will be 14 days post ET which is plenty of time for a definite BFP          or BFN.  I still have stomach ache, not AF cramps more like real tummy ache just under the ribs, but it isn't concerning me as such, it is more if AF then I want it to hurry up and not mess around. I am sure you all understand.

As our clinic don't offer HCG testing and they are a good hour drive away then we have also decided (I think) to do a Clearblue indicator because that was what alerted me the last time that there was something not just right and to get checked out at the EPU.  

Anyways, other than that I am okay.  Just want the weekend to hurry up.  Never know if I can make it to Sunday without having tested, i might just wait until OTD.  As they say "ignorance is bliss"   

So what are everyone's plans this weekend?? I again am having a chilling old time, going out for tea with a friend sunday night and planning on lots of dozing etc etc!!!!  Has anyone else got this awful snow too? Bet Em is having a lovely warm time in the Canaries cos its bledy freezing here bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

Big     to you all xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Vic, thanks to you I have checked out the weather forecast and seen that tomorrow it is due to snow ALL DAY!!!  Yippeee!!!  We had some at the weekend and Isabella had a snowball fight with the boy next door, well as much of a snowball fight as a 3 and 4 year old can have!  Not sure what we are going to do the weekend, perhaps see m-i-l as we planned to go over there last weekend but DH had a bad cold and was glued to the sofa under a duvet most of the weekend.  I have 101 things to do in the house which are niggling at me to get sorted, so might have a blitz on those.  

Our clinic didn’t offer a test either, I just used a clear blue.  

As they say you are PUPO, until proven otherwise, so perhaps ignorance is bliss!!!  

I still have everything possible crossed for you!                  

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Everyone,

Just popping on to say fab news Nic on your scan yesterday   and Vic sending you lots of love and a big   and   for a BFP in afew more days time.

Love Lizard xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Happy Valentines Ladies - sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## vicstar

Happy valentines!!! My dh brought me some thorntons to work, awww god love him  he makes me sooo happy!!

Rome - yay wonderful news now the craziness begins   brilliant about frosties too!! Hope it goes quick for you 


Well its a BFP for me!!! Yikes, absolutely bricking it as this will the third time... Tested tonight, i know early but i wanted to know before the weekend for sure, i honestly thought it was a bfn so i am in shock! Anyway i am 10dp5dt which wud be otd at other clinics!!


----------



## Lizard39

Woooooooohooooooooo Vic   absolutely fantastic news and the fact that you got a BFP with evening POAS is brilliant as normally it's better first thing in the morning. What an amazing valentine  

Rome - Thought you were Stimming for abit too long   but guess you where busy with work & EC. Fab news re your 2 blasts onboard and frosties. Hope you are getting some rest on your 2WW and work not quite so crazy.


----------



## Shoegirl10

fab news VICS!!!!                   

Many congrats I think it is brilliant!!
XXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, fab fab news!!!!!!!!     I'm sooooo over the moon for you!!!!!     what a great start to the weekend! Valentines too lol     oh him, couldn't be happier for you!!!!!  

Rome, wow, great cycle!!!!!   I have all my fingers crossed for you darling  

Big hugs to all my lovely ladies  
Back to bed for me, feel rather eh....hangover hehe
Xxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Vic!!!! OMG I am so happy for you my love, massive congratulations!!!! (I wanted to do loads of icons but FF keeps crashing if I try to do that!!). I literally gasped when I read it, you threw it in very casually you naughty girl! amazing valentine's present, I think it pips even Thorntons chocs! can i ask, what day is your OTD and do they just make you do HPT? 

think FF is playing up cos I've scrolled through 2 pages of posts and cant see Rome's post so sorry Rome, its all sounds good but I dunno whats happened, I assume ET? can you repeat it hun? congratulations anyway.

off to bed now so night night all - Jelly, sleep is the only thing to get rid of a hangover!

Nicxx


----------



## jack12

wonderful wonderful news vicstar, what a lovely valentines gift eh? xxxx


----------



## Dolphins

I just found out yesterday that I am PREGNANT and got a    I am so over the moon I can't tell you how much.  We still can't take it in.       

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! *jumping about like a mad thing*

BFP's galore on here!!!  Huge congratulations Dolphins and Vic!!!!!  Woooooohoooooooo!!!  I love fantastic news like that!  I am so chuffed for you both!!!

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

congratulations Dolphin! really pleased for you.2013 is turning out to be a lucky year already!

Nicx


----------



## vicstar

Dolphin congratulations that is wonderful news, becoming a lucky thread on here!!!


Thanks ladies, not sunk in yet .. Of course we are worried but  surely we cant be that unlucky   

Anyway enjoying it for the time being. Nobody else knows apart from u guys and my very close friend at work.


Hope you all have lovely weekends


----------



## Jelly.B

Congrats too Dolphin too   

Wow, this sure is one lucky thread!!!! Love it  

Happy weekend xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all? good weekend? i went to see Les Miserables today, honestly save yourself £10 and 2.5 hrs of your life and dont go and see it - boring!

anyway just popping on to say hello and hope we are all doing well. sending lots of love but I am completely and utterly exhausted and also feeling rough with morning sickness so literally off to bed. I know these are good signs though. it also makes me realise that my first pregnancy wasnt 'right' cos I didnt have any of these symptoms, only sore boobs  

lots of love to us all

nicxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Shattered.com. Another busy weekend decorating and only just sat down - first time all weekend. Smell delicious but roast not up to the usually standard this Sunday as not got all the trimmings as ran out of time - roast pork, only boiled potatoes, carrots and a pea/spinach thingy that hubby making up as he goes along! Still we do have homemade rice pudding to try! 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. 

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hello ladies 

Such fantastic news on this lucky thread  I just knew it would all be good

Vic- Huge congratulations on your wonderful  !! I'm so happy for you hun. Hope your taking it easy and celebrating  Now the countdown begins 

Dolphin- Congratulations on you wonderful news  Best Valentine ever. 

Rome- congrats on your cycle and et. Hope 2ww flies by. I can't see your post either

Nic- What fantastic news on seeing your precious baby on board. So emotional. I'm so very pleased for you hun  So pleased you get more scans

Jelly- glad your well hun. Sounds like little max is making his mummy sleepy 

Lizard- hope your well? and house coming on nicely. When's your goal? 

Sue- are you speed dating? or this your job? 

Well we had lovely hol. So nice to feel the warm sun. Bump growing nicely  Can't wait to see buba again. Not too long now. Got midwife appt thurs. There's nothing  like your bed is there 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hey Nic - our post literally crossed! FAB news you are feeling so rough   Just have to make ure you rest up, eat when you can & not do too much! I'm sure the 'blooming inpregnancy' phase will come later xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Ohhh...and my post to Nic literally crossed with yours Em. Glad you had a lovely holiday, but like you say 'nothing like your own bed'. When is your next scan? House coming on really well. We have a push to get afew things done before Easter then alittle rest before decided on the next part to tackle. It was always a 5year project - we are 2.5years into it. Last year was all the big expensive 'builder' stuff now it's the decorating and finishing touches we are doing ourselves.


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello my lovely ladies, 
Just a quick text fro me, 3.35am here and man just been feed do heading back to bed lol. 
Hope all had/having a fab weekend. 

Nic, sorry re sickness but hope it gets better for you  
Lizard, 'you what'!!! What do you mean not a 'proper'' roast! Lol. I'm sure it taste as good yum yum! Tried to get man to fancy one but apparently not in this heat lol

Kisses and hugs to all
Xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies

Very quickly from me, sadly it is yet again not to be.  I have had HCG done today and they are only 32 which at 14dp5dt is not good. Did another test this am before going for blood and it was very faint      heartbroken.

I think i will be signing off for a while, i need to get my head together.  Me and DH are pushing for recurrent miscarriage testing now because this is the third time pregnant and third miscarriage.  I seem to be able to get pregnant but i just can't keep hold of my babies.  I have two frosty blasts left and they are staying frosty until i have some answers.  I can't take this anymore.

Love to you all     You are amazing ladies


----------



## Robinson84

Vic- I'm so sad to read your post today   . No words can make you feel better so I'm sending you massive      . Just know we're all here for you when your ready . Don't hesitate to ask any questions as I've had the recurrent mc tests

xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Vic, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you all the love and hugs in the world.  I hope the tests find something, some reason why this keeps happening to you.  I totally understand you wanting a break, but we are here for you if ever you need us.   

Sue


----------



## Shoegirl10

Vics - I am so sorry to hear your news    You are right to push for recurrant miscarriage. I had all my immunes done and my treatment has been tailored to my immunes.
Please take all the time that you need and know that we will be here waiting for you 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Vic, big big  my love. I just cant believe this keeps happening to you. I understand why you need some space and i will be thinking about you and sending you lots of love and hugs. I am so sad for you and DH, I think you are right to ask about recurrent mc tests. just to let you know that recurrent mc tests do not cover all immune tests, they equate roughly to 'level 1' tests. my clinic dont really think much about immunes and there is a big list on the wall of all the tests they *dont* do as part of recurrent mc tests. so if you do go down that route make sure you have all the info.

life sure is sh!t sometimes, especially to people who dont deserve it.

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Vic   I'm so very sorry. Sending you lots of love and remember we are all here for you xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Sue - is the site having a face-lift? Just clicked on the 'Home' button on top bar and went to a funny page where there wasn't a top bar (the one with Home, Forum, Search, Profile, My Messages etc) but a big yellow/orange flower.


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, I'm so so sorry. My heart breaks for you. Please always know we are here for you Hun. 
Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lizard39 said:


> Sue - is the site having a face-lift? Just clicked on the 'Home' button on top bar and went to a funny page where there wasn't a top bar (the one with Home, Forum, Search, Profile, My Messages etc) but a big yellow/orange flower.


No idea, Lizard. I haven´t heard anything, I will ask the powers that be!

Sue


----------



## Dolphins

Thank you for your congratulations.  It means such a lot.  

I am so sorry to hear of your sad news Vicstar, and hope you'll get some answers.  I'll be thinking of you.    

I have got an appt. with our clinic this afternoon because I was in a lot of pain at the weekend and then was bleeding from Sunday until last night.  So we have to go in for a scan and bloods, my first scan isn't until the 26th Feb. but they want to see what is happening today, even though they said they may not be able to see much, as I am 6 wks pregnant tomorrow.

I took a test yesterday, and then a test this morning and the baby is still holding on, which I/we are really pleased about, but anxious times!!!!! I wish that I could just relax.

xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Ladies hope all is well 
Unfortunately for me it is a chemical pregnancy- which I knew as my HPT were giving me mixed messages of positive and negative and the lines were really faint. MY HCG is only 7. I have to stop all my drugs (progesterone injection, gestone, prednisolone, aspirin etc..) and now wait for my period which I am assuming will be a nightmare period  

I have a follow up on Friday and look at using my 3 frozen embryos but my only worry is - will it work with frozen more so that fresh? I have to be realistic about this

Hope everyone is well


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

Oh Rome and Dolphins, big hugs to you my loves. cant believe this thread has gone from so positive to so negative. 

Rome, I think if you look at the succes stats for FET they are slightly higher than fresh, not sure why maybe cos if the embies have got to blasts and survive defrosting then they are tough lil embies. I think there is also a school of thought that FET is better because your body goes through alsorts of trauma actually getting the eggs that ideally we should all freeze our embies to give our bodies chance to recover. 

Dolphins - hoping your scan today gave you the reassurance you need.

lots of love to everyone else

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Rome really sorry it hasnt worked for you hun. Life is such a b**** sonetimes... I hope your follow up goes well.. I think fet is better because it is far less stress on your body  



Dolphins i hope your scan has gone well and you have some reassurance  


I feel like such a fraud, i was pregnant but literally only 4 weeks 5 days so more like a chemical pregnancy so i feel like i cant be upset and i am fighting so hard to keep it together but its a killer... My job doesn't help, an assistant in the children & family dept at a solicitors.. I have refused to take calls this week cos the usual i have to deal with are young mums who use kids as a weapon or dads who are just not interested.. I really find it difficult to want to help them even though it is my job. 


Hi to everyone. I am still lurking!! Xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Vic. big, big hugs. a pregnancy is a pregnancy and you are grieving that pregnancy loss. doesnt matter whether its 4w5d or 7w or 8w etc etc, you are still hurt and upset and rightly so. I dont blame you for taking a step back from work, it does sound very stressful even if you werent in this situation. to have this happen on its own is upsetting enough but dont underestimate what you have been through physically and emotionally in just 12 months. sending lots of love and hugs your way

Nicxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lizard39 said:


> Sue - is the site having a face-lift? Just clicked on the 'Home' button on top bar and went to a funny page where there wasn't a top bar (the one with Home, Forum, Search, Profile, My Messages etc) but a big yellow/orange flower.





Wraakgodin said:


> Lizard39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue - is the site having a face-lift? Just clicked on the 'Home' button on top bar and went to a funny page where there wasn't a top bar (the one with Home, Forum, Search, Profile, My Messages etc) but a big yellow/orange flower.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, Lizard. I haven´t heard anything, I will ask the powers that be!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Got this message back, Lizard....

Sue - whereas previously the Home button took you to the index for the forum, now you have to click on the button next to it, Forum, to get to the same place. Does that make sense?

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Vic - I ditto what Nic says   this time last year i was a mess after our chemical pregnancy and it took some time to feel better and back to my old self. It is obly narural to feel how you are feeling - as with this pregnancy (as us ladies do) you saw a glimmer of hope and your dreams coming true   xxx

Thanks Sue re the site - makes sense


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, vic and dolphin       sending you all hugs and kisses
Like vic said, life is simply just [email protected] at times!!! So wish I had a magic wand to change it all. 

Dolphin, bleeding Doesn't mean the end.    hope scan goes well. 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Just popping in to say hi & bye! Off on hols tomorrow for a week, so won't be on FF...behave yourselves whilst I'm away!  

Love Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- have a fab hol  See you soon xx

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a nice weekend

Xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks for all of your well wishes. I really appreciate it.   Jelly B. I was bleeding for 5 days during my 2ww and thought that my af had arrived, but still ended up with a  , so bleeding doesn't seem to be the end for me, which I am pleased about. 

I had my early scan on Tues. and it was good news.   There was a gestational sac present, which is the first sign of a pregnancy that can be present on a scan.  There was no heartbeat detected, but was told that it was too early, but it should be detected in next Tues. scan, when I will be nearly 7 wks pregnant.  I am also suffering from sickness, headaces and tiredness, so all good.  

Had a nice day out yesterday for my birthday.

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies, how are we all?

well I've had a bit of a week. had our 7w1d scan and bubba still measuring 1 day ahead and heartbeat seen which is wonderful. morning sickness has been getting worse and on friday I ended up in A&E on a drip! it was a bit frightening, I rang the IVF clinic and she just said go straight to A&E.  have had better days but as my Mum says, if its good enough for the future Queen, its good enough for me  . I have been given some medication which has made me feel a bit better but I'm completely exhausted - been sleeping most of the day. 

Love Nicxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies


Its ben another horrendous few days.. Sadly we had to have our beloved labrador put to sleep on saturday night, words cannot describe how devastated we are. It was very sudden and he had not been poorly until saturday morning.. With everything else that has happened i just cant stop crying.. He was our baby boy.. 


Nic i hope you are feeling better  


Dolphins i am really happy for you that everything seems to now be going well..


I dont know how much more i can take at the moment,, my world is just collapsing around me


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh no, sending you the hugest of hugs, Vic. I am so sorry to hear about your loss. 

We are here for you if ever you need us.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic Hun     
Im so sorry   just want to give you a great big hug. 
Make sure you have family around you and always remember we are all here for you sweetie xxxxx

Nic, hope you feeling better.   xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Oh Vic, massive hugs my love, I know how much you love your dog. I'm so sorry, you dont deserve all this. we had to have our cat put down a couple of weeks after the mc, it just feels like nothing will ever be right again? sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

How are you feeling today, Nic?

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks Sue, tablets have stopped me being sick but still feel nauseous and a side effect is that they make you drowsy so sleeping lots! am going for acupuncture tomorrow, hopefully that will help.

Nicx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Dont seem to have 5mins to get on and catch up

Vic- im so sorry to hear your news. I wish we could all come give you big hug. I hope you and dh can find the strength to get through this difficult time. Sending love and hugs xxxx

Nic- so pleased all going well for you   Glad to here you have lots of symptoms. Will you be having scans every week? 

Jelly- gorgeous pic of Max  hows it going? 

Dolphin- glad to hear all is well with you and bubba on board

Hope everyone else is well?

Nothing to report here just counting down days til next scan

Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Vic - sending big hugs  , 

Rome - how are you hun?

Sue - hows things over  with you?

Em - glad to hear you are ok, just loked at your signature cant belive you are 17w, wow think I blinked and missed something!

Jelly - hows things with you? 

AFM still off work, its hard to describe but I have never felt so completely exhausted in my life. am spending most of the day asleep and still feeling nauseous all the time. had acupuncture yesterday and for about an hour afterwards I felt marvelous (unfortunately it only lasted an hour!). nausea is not as bad as yesterday and in less than 2 weeks I've lost half a stone, even when i'm eating I'm only managing small portions of things. we have another scan next week at 9w and then fingers crossed all is ok and i'll then be discharged to midwife/GP. I think round here the next scan is at 20w which seems avery long time to wait...

house move going through and solicitor thinks we could be in before end of March. anyone want to give me a hand packing boxes

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, surely you must have a 12week scan too as around that time they test for downs.....??
Awful you still suffering with sickness, really do feel for you!  

Em, how are you darling?? Ohh bet exciting thinking scn coming up   remember those days lol  

Lizard, hope yu enjoying your hols! Well of course you are lol   sun.....drinks.....pool....book...piece and quiet    

Vic, sending you    thinking of you daily Hun     wish there was somethingis could do  

Rome, hope you ok Hun     life can be cruel. Here always  

Dolphin, hope you had a good birthday  

Sue, how's it going chick?   any ewes on job front?  

Right, back to bed for me, was a 5am feed today..... He's lasting longer and longer    

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Nic, sending you huge hugs, I hope things settle down soon and you are able to function a bit better.  

Jelly, glad Max is going longer between feeds! Me and Isabella still aren't better, we took her to the doctors yesterday because she has had a cough for nearly a fortnight now.  The doctor looked in her ears, mouth and listened to her chest and she is ok, she said that she (we) must have a nasty version of the cold/flu and therefore taking a bit longer to get over it.  We have her in our room at the moment, we have put her old cot mattress on the floor next to our bed and she sleeps there, until she is better.  Poor DH was getting up too often in the night.  So he gets coughing in stereo stuck between the two of us, so none of us are getting a good nights sleep!  Last night he did little hand chops on my back to try to loosen the stuff in my lungs, will try anything! 

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Just popping in to say hi! Still feeling very down.. Will be back soon tho, but hope u ladies are all well 


Ps max is too cute  


Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi vic    thinking of you always xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Vic

glad you're still around, thinking of you too  . take as much time as you need, we will be here when you feel able to come back but in the meantime we will miss you

Nicxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a top up of hugs, Vic  

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Vic- Nice to see you popping in Sending you big hugs and were all here when you need us

Jelly- Yes I am getting excited and nervous too. Think its only natural. Glad all well with you and Max and he's not being too much of a tinker

Nic- How's the nausea? When is your scan or is it a secret?

Rome- thinking or you hun

Lizard- Where are you? 

Wraak- sorry you and DD havn't been well

AFM- Still counting down the days and listening to baby's hb few times a week but not everyday. Bump growing and last night think I felt baby  Such a slight sensation Im not sure if it was but I've never felt it before. Also we said we'd hold off buying anything but have already bought a few thinks,oops. Nothing big I won a nursery set with all accessories for £37 off ebay worth £200 brand new so pleased with that. Also won mothercare rocking moses basket for £6. Scary stuff. I think once the next scan is over it will become very real.

xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies
just popping on to let you know about our scan yesterday. I feel really torn mentioning this because i dont want to hurt people's feelings but I also know that when i was in the same situation, I wanted to hear happy news so here goes. it was amazing, its looking more baby like and less like a blob now, we could see arms and legs and movement too, it wriggled! and  i swear it waved at us! we were totally transfixed, I felt like we were watching a miracle, which of course we were. I've now been discharged from the hospital and have to register with midwife and round here we dont get a scan till 20 weeks,no 12 week scan so think we will have a private one (or two) before then if only to keep my anxiety levels to an almost bearable limit. MS continues, nearly ended up in A&E again but resisted as it was  sat nigh didnt want to spend it with the drunks. spending most afternoons asleep and got no energy whatsoever. solicitor on house move has tentaively said we move in 2 weeks and have just had to accept that I will go to my Mums for the day and will move in when the furniture is in.  

anyway Em great news on movement, thats amazing  

lots of love to us all

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, that's great news     little bub growing   bless....   cute cute cute

Em, wow, it's amazing first time you feel the proper kick/movement   a little bit freaky too lol  

Rome and vic, thinking of you both    
Always here      

Xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic hun i am so happy for you right now   I do want to hear everyone's happy news because we are in this together.. Wow though, baby waved i bet it was wonderful to see.. I dont blame you though i would most def have a couple of private scans. When are you due?? Good luck with the move! 

Em ooh movement, that is so exciting hun.. I love it when we get a bargain, am all for it!!!   


Thank you all for your thoughts.. I think to be honest i have crashed and burned... Its been a rough 18 months and i have now accepted i need a break.. Having two weeks off to do absolutely nothing from friday, going to just relax.. I have had so much loss in that time, as well as tx my grandma passed away and my dog... Anyway we have a new baby to look after and love now to help with the void and to bring some laughter to our house!! My god i forgot how hard a puppy can be!! Up at 2am and 4 am this morning, the house is a tip with his toys all over and bank account well and truly emptied!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, bless, a new puppy!!!    WANT PIC WANT PIC WANT PIC


----------



## Lizard39

Hello   Had fab holiday and then came back to a crazy crazy week! Holiday seems months ago now  I'll catch up with everyone's news properly at the weekend - will send hubby to the pub for an hour so I can just get online in peace and quiet! Love to all xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks ladies aw Vic a new puppy, bet he has chewed everything in sight! what's he like, name etc. yeah like jelly says want a pic!

nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, welcome back    tell us all about your hols   sorry to hear its been crazy since!

I'm away over weekend, heading down to Margaret river   it's a beautiful place! Been invited to a wedding. Booked a lovely apartment, nice food, drinks, can't wait. Our first rather short holiday in what feels like ages! But oh my, so much stuff to bring when a child involved! 

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend   lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies! How are we all? 

Lizard glad u had a good hol!! Is freezing tho here!!


I am knackered, forgot how tiring puppies are!!! Need eyes in the back of my head, i swear its like having a toddler!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Vic, OMG puppy is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies     just wondering how you all are doing....?? quiet here  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Jelly!!!  Didn´t want you sat here talking to yourself!!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, that made me giggle   just been out shopping, got some new running shoes.... Let the training begin! Need my fitness back! 
I got such awful knees tho, they really ache and have since I gave birth..... Apparently very commen so got some krill oil to help speed up recovery. Xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Omg jelly Max is such a cutie  yay to running, i started up on monday did 3 miles and same tuesday, it was hellish!! Building back up and next week will tackle a 5 miler i reckon!! My thighs are like tree trunks when i stop exercising  


Morning sue!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning vic   oh gosh, you should see my thighs!!! Urk   I can't get into ANY of my jeans yet! And not because of flabby tummy.. BECAUSE OF MY THIGHS!! I put all my weight on there, horrid. 

Anyway, enough of me moaning (I moan, then feel sorry for myself and drink a bottle of wine hehe, really helps NOT) 

How are you my love? Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello ladies   I'm still here - just crazy crazy busy with work at the moment, which i don't mind as makes time go faster! Should get quieter next week though.

Max is looking a real cutie, as is the puppy Vic!  How's the morning sickness Nic?   And hope your bump is growing nicely Em   Any news re jobs Sue?   hope you are are ok Rome?  

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello Lizard, sorry to hear you busy at work boooo  
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

Jelly what a totally gorgeous pic! he's even got his hair styled! you and Vic talking about running made me feel tired   I am a lazy lump and do no exercise (probably why i'm no longer a size 10!! when i was in my 20s the weight just miraculously stayed off, now rapidly aproaching 40, that doesnt work anymore)

Lizard - you havent given us a sunday lunch update for a while - whats on the menu this week?! 

Vic - hows the house is it totally puppy chewed? bet its lovely though. we really miss having a cat but with impending move its not fair to introduce a cat at the moment. 

Rome - how are you hun?

Sue - can I ask a mod question. there are a couple of threads I commented on absolutely ages ago but am no longer interested in. how do i get them from appearing in my 'show new replies to your posts'. they're not bookmarked and they just fill it up with posts I dont want to read!

Em - how are you? whens your 20 week scan, not long now?

AFM well dare I say the sickness is abating slightly but is still bad but I'm hoping that I can see little improvements everyday which means i'm headed in the right direction. still off work, just got signed off for another 2 weeks. got to have my boss round next week for a  stage 2 sickness interview because I had time off last year for a miscarriage and then this sickness. really really angry about this! oh and we have to set sickness targets but err, i'm not back at work yet so how can i do that? oh it really gets on my nerves. meanwhile the slackers who know how to play the system, well, they never seem to be able to get rid of them, do they?

sorry rant over! other than that we are surrounded by boxes, my family have been over last couple of weekends to help pack stuff up as the 22nd march was a potential date but now very unlikely but will be another week or so after that. just want it done now!

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I used to be a size 6/8  

Glad you starting to feel a little bit better nic, and glad you have family to help you with packing!!! Can't believe your work! Ridic!!!!!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Hello ladies

Jelly- Gorgeous picture of Max  Sooooooo cute. Well done you for getting back into exercise so soon. Hows Max sleeping now?

Vic- Hey hun, hows puppy? Well done you running in this rubbish weather. How you feeling 

Lizard- Glad your ok and boo to busy work  Hows house looking? Glad you had good hol

Nic- Glad your starting to ease with the nausea. Must be getting closer to 12wks now. My nausea went around week 14 but it was better from wk 11 with good and bad days. Sorry about your sickness interview. I would be mad too. Ooo when do you think you'll move? 

Rome- Hows you? thinking of you

AFM- I'm feeling really well at mo and bump is growing nicely  20wk scan is next Wed, eek. Cannot believe we have made it this far. It still feels so surreal. We feel so so lucky to be where we are. I'm feeling baby move now everyday but its very light but im sure it will get stronger. My mum and mother in law and dss are coming to scan so think it will be very special for them 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, will you found out what it is? I want to know!!!m(I'm selfish I know  ) 

Max sleeping fine as always   he's still doing one night feed, hoping we can skip that one soon   

Xxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is well.  As you can read from sig I had a chemical pregnancy with low hcg.  Today I was in a&e with bad cramps and bleeding. My urine and hcg now show a positive pregnancy despite having had a period within 3 days of otd!!! Confused as this is so weird!,! Have you heard of this??xx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Rome   things must be very confusing. Sorry I don't  have any  wise words as not experienced that or know anyone who has. Have you had a scan to help work out what's going on? Xx


----------



## Robinson84

Rome- I can't imagine what your going through  like lizard says hope you can get a scan to find out. 

Jelly- wow sounds like Max is one happy baby  Were not finding out next week and staying team cream  so will have to keep you guessing

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, so sorry you having such an awful time   can't be of any help, but we are all here for you xxxx

Em, I bet my money its a boy  

Lizard, nearly weekend and time to relax  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello everyone!

Nic, the only way you can stop seeing threads on 'show new replies to your posts' is to delete all your posts from that thread.  Sending you huge hugs for your sickness and unsympathetic boss.  I hope the meeting goes well

Em, 20 weeks already??!  I am so overjoyed for you that everything is going well.  

Jelly, Max is gorgeous!

Rome, sending you a huge hug.  I hope you get some sort of clarity soon.  

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Rome have they done a scan?? I have no experience but with low rising hcg i wouldnt want to alarm u but cud it be ectopic? Or maybe late implanter?? Whats the next step for you so u can find out? Its awful the not knowing, i bet u had slowly been putting the last cycle behind you  


Hey to everyone else  everything seems to be going good for you all which makes me smile  

We have had some more sad news, my grandad passed away on monday


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Vic, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your grandad.  Sending you and your family the hugest of hugs

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh vic    you not having an easy time are you   
Always here Hun xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, how you and family feeling? Any better?
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Vic massive hugs my love, you really deserve some sunshine in your life at the moment. my thoughts are with you.

Rome big hugs to you too, I wish I could tell you whats going on, cant they scan you to tell you one way or another? hope you find an answer soon, being in limbo is hard

Sue - thanks for the answer, Iposted so long ago not sure I can remember when so will just have to keep deleting when there's a new post. never mind!

Em - glad you are well, team cream, I like it! I'm getting girl vibes but eiether me or Jelly will be right  

Lizard nearly the weekend hope you get to relax after a hectic week

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic you are wrong   hehe boy for em, girl for you  

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic, wish there was an easy solution, but unfortunately deleting is the only way   Hopefully the threads are very long and a moderator will soon start a part 2 (or whatever!) and lock the old one.  So if you haven´t posted on the new one you won´t get a notification!!    

Jelly, touch wood the germs have left the building! Thanks for asking.  But unfortunately hayfever has turned up in its place!!!  I can't win!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly.B said:


> Nic you are wrong  hehe boy for em, girl for you
> 
> Xxx


I am with Jelly on this one!!

We painted the baby room before we found out what flavour we were having, so my daughter has a blue room!!! We fell in love with a Bambi border and didn't even think about the colours that were in it until later, anything other than brown or blue would have clashed, so blue it was! So I was never team cream!! 

Better go, someone is loose in the kitchen!! 

Sue


----------



## Shoegirl10

Afternoon All

Hope everyone is all good - Vic- sorry to hear about your grandad
Jelly - Max is very cute!!

Em- good luck next week at scan
Nic- hope ms gets better - it must be a nightmare but on the plus side it is a good sign 

AFM: had really bad cramps yesterday all afternoon and bleeding, went to A&E - where they did HCG and urine sample tests and all came back positive - despite having a low HCG on my OTD. 
I also bled normally - like a normal period following this. 
Went to my clinic this morning had a TV scan which showed no pregnancy was visible - the options were I was having an ectopic pregnancy or that some pregnancy tissue was still left and it was miscarrying normally.

I am fed up TBH as I just want my body to go back to normal and now I will be waiting between 4- 6 weeks for a period but also I am fed up with the whole IVF journey!!


----------



## vicstar

Oh Rome, it just makes it all the more harder.. I have the same feeling as you at the moment, how much more can we take.. I dont even want to get a follow up appointment at the moment.  Massive hugs hun, i understand completely me and you are in similar positions at the moment.. How are u feeling, still in pain?


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic and Rome   really wish I could take all the pain away from you both   wish something I could do or say that would make you both feel better  
Just know we all here for you, even if just to listen xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic and Rome, sending you both the hugest of hugs.  Like Jelly said, I wish I could take your pain away.  This journey is so cruel sometimes.  

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope your all well 

Went for 20wks scan today and all well. Was amazing. Can't believe how much it's grown. Took a while as baby being a tinker and hiding under my belly button. 

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, that's great news      remember the feelings, so special  

How's everyone else?? Quiet on here...... TALK TO ME LADIES   WHERE ARE YOU ALL  

Nearly weekend. I'm heading to the UK and Sweden in beginning of May   so I'm concentrating hard on exercise and diet! Would LOVE to lose 4kg before then      not sure I be able too, but I will sure try my best!

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies, how are we all? Em amazing news about your scan, bubs is a naughty one already! just think you are officially half way there! whens your due date?

sorry for lack of posts but been a rough week. last we was starting to feel a little bit better and its amazing what that does to your mood. had a great weekend, even managed to go furniture shopping with DH.

however monday turned into the day of vomiting, couldnt even keep antisickness tablets down and tuesday no better so off to A&E tuesday lunchtime, my second trip so far. well this time I had ketones in my urine (not good) and I was severely dehydrated so had to stay overnight in hospital and basically had a drip for 24 hrs. came home yesterday afternoon and started today with a big list of things to do as we are moving house next thursday. yes the timing is awful but nothing we can do. except we are not moving now as they buyers have pulled out. cant blooming well believe it, a week to go and they pull out! my house is in boxes, I've had relatives coming for the last few weekends to pack everything up and now we have to unpack and start again. I'm just speachless. anyway DH and I have each other and our bump and thats whats most important right now

Nicxx ps anyone wanna buy a house?


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, firstly, YOU GOT A TICKER!! Bless   love it   second, WHAT I just mailed you this morning and all was ok ?? How stressful?!.,  
Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

I know Jelly, we found out just after that! speechless apart from lots of words beginning with 'f'. DH rang the buyer and had a right go at him, he is normally a very placid guy, never seen him so angry. we reckon its cost us £2k so that's £2k to knock off my furniture list even if we do move in the future.

house is going straight back on market so this weekend we need to unpack the house. oh well we're going to have heavy snow so wont be able to leave the house anyway.

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic - what the **** happened!?!? I can just imagine how mad both u and dh are!! Same happened to my mum when selling hers, she was gutted.... Anyways, u concentrate on bump lady and feeling better, the stress will do u no good so make sure u look after yourself  


Em - wonderful news re scan hun, so happy for you.. When are you due??


Hey everyone else!!


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies 

Nic- lovely ticker  That means your 12wks scan must be next week  So excited for you. Hope the sickness starts to subside after that. I was in shock when I read about your house!! Can't believe there aloud to pull out at last min  Hope your not too stressed 

Jelly- I'm good thanks. Are you back running then? My sis has just got back to her pre baby body and her little one is 6mths. Tbh I think she's done amazing to do it so quickly. Hope I can  How's weather in oz now? Bet your glad you moved as we're having the longest winter ever 

Vic- how you doing? How's new puppy? Edd is 5th Aug but was measuring 3 days ahead at scan so could be earlier but they don't change your due date as its set from 12wks scan. 

Rome and Lizard- hope your well ladies? 

Well been lots of sorting going on in our house in last few weeks. Our spare room has been junk/laundry room for 5yrs so you can imagine how much stuff has accumulated  Also eh has huge wardrobe in there which we need to get rid of. So I Spent a week sorting mine and his clothes and making room for them in our room. I now have three underbed boxes/bags full of clothes  Also we have king size bed in spare room which were going to move up to dss bedroom but in order to do that we have to sort his bedroom and get rid of all his old toys as he's nearly 12 and doesn't play with them anymore. Now me and she have mammoth task of selling all his lego and there's loads!! So over last two wks we have been building it ready for photos and selling. Some kits alone are going for £100 so it's worth doing. Then once all the sortings done the decorating can begin. Didn't realise how much needs doing before baby comes. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello all 

Wowsers, what a busy bee I've been recently! Work has been crazy since coming back from holiday, but looking forward to a quiet week coming up as loads of folks are in holiday this week and its only 4 days - well actually 3.5 for me as I've booked Thursday afternoon off too! Had busy past few weekends too - with hubbies 40th, catching up with  friends, decorating and my folks have been visiting this weekend which was lovely but it's nice now it's just hubby and I and going to curl up on sofa watching a movie. 

How are you northern ladies coping with the snow?  It's bitter cold for us, but only alittle dusting of snow yesterday, can't believe some places have had so much.

Nic -   sending you lots of   for finding new house buyers ASAP. I imagine you were s o angry. Tab new ticker - I'm loving it too & hoping as you coming up for 12 weeks your MS gets better. When do you think you might do back to work?

Em - yah, how exciting doing all that clearing out and getting babies room ready. How's your stepson feeling about the baby? 

Vic - how's the puppy settling in? Have you any news re further investigations? 

Jelly - loving the new photo on your profile   how exciting a trip home in May? OMG - don't envy you a 24 hour flight with little Max though!  

Rome - hope your ok & looking forward to the Easter holidays from school.

Sue - hi there, how's things with your guys?

Love to all 

Lizard xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all?  getting ready for the weekend when british summer time begins, lol!! we've had bad snow, 7 inches before factoring in the drifts. had a thouroughly depressing weekend as we couldnt get out for 2 days (having been house bound all week I look forward to DH doing a bit of driving miss daisy and taking me out) so instead we unpacked all our boxes   so the house is looking relatively normal again. had to go and see the doc again for another sick note/some medication this morning, was sick before I went bit didnt dare have anything to eat in case I was sick at the docs. doc was an hour late and nearly passed out in surgery due to lack of food. 

feeling rather p*ssed off, can you tell? sorry for the moan
Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, I do feel for you chick!!!   but... Massive congrats on hitting the 12w mark  

Lizard, hello lovely   hope you are well
I'm hoping the flight back to England will go ok as he's do young still. Will be more trouble as he gets older.. Although dont think I be able to fly business class again   like I normally do, got the feeling that people would not be too pleased if they saw us with a child lol

Em, how's you Hun?? Agree, get that all sorted before you get bigger lol.   super glad all going so well  

Vic, how's the puppy!!!!!!     
Have you thought of what lies ahead or are you taking a well deserved break?  

Rome, if you still reading, thinking of you  

Sue, hellooo chick   how's little naughty madam  

So, weather has improved massively!! Under 30 for some time ahead which is fab! I'm out and about loads and loving every minute if it. Going to a 'mothers group' to meet some friends and all going well  
Been a very stormy rainy night tho so I'm thinking a sofa day in pjs is the way forward  

Lots of love xxx


----------



## vicstar

HAPPY EASTER LADIES!!!!!! 


Hope u all are ok?? Still chilly bbbrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Happy Easter Vic & ladies!

how are we all doing? lots of choccies DH is already eyeing up my eggs as I really dont feel like eating chocolate (first time ever!!!). we've had a lovely sunny few days (very cold though) which is starting to melt the snow and a bit of sun does wonders for your mood. today if its open (doubtful) or tomorrow we are going to buy a new dining table we saw when we thought we were moving - it might not fit in another house but sod it! we need to cheer ourselves up!

got my 12 w scan on friday when I'll be almost 14w, am competely bricking it, havent had one for 5w been in denial and too poorly to think about it but now feeling really scared. 

lots of love to everyone, hope you are all quiet cos you're busy eating your chocs, lol!

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Happy Easter   hope you are all having a lovely weekend. We have been busy - catching up with lots of friends on Friday - 5 other couples and 10 kids (hubby and I only ones without children) I thought I'd be alittle sad & upset, but had a fab day, feed and bath one of the littles ones and played with them all. I was so glad we went. Then spent  yesterday doing more painting & today in the garden for afew hours before hubby cooking fab leg of lamb - now feeling somewhat tipsy on 3 glasses of champagne! 

Yah Nic - nearly 14 weeks & I'm hoping you are feeling better. Did you buy your dining table today? 

Vic - how are you and your puppy? Hubby and I considering getting a dog, but not decided yet! 

Jelly - so lovely to hear you are out and about and meeting other new mummies. So I'm guessing the Aissie life is for your guys??

Em - hope your enjoying Easter and managed to clear our what was the spare room ready for baby? Have you thought about names yet?

Sue - so how many Easter eggs did madam get? Was it chocolate for breakfast? 

Rome - hope you are doing ok and can enjoy afew quieter weeks with the kids on half term.

Love to all

Lizard xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

If I see chocolate again I will vomit!!!   Isabella can eat much more of the stuff than me, she keeps going back in the kitchen to get more mini eggs, even though we think they are out of reach!  I feel so queezy the only thing  i feel in the mood for is a nice salad with celery and tomatoes!!!!  

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter.  We have been spring cleaning before my parents come to visit at the weekend.  Still got a ton to do!

Nic, hope everything goes well on Friday, I will be stalking here as usual for news!  

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Hello lovely ladies,

Thought I'd post alittle update.... 

Well hubby & i have decided no more treatment. After lots of talking, thinking & soul searching we have decided that having a family will definitely enrich our life's and we both have so much to offer lot. What's important is being a family, not whether our child is biologically our, so, we have started to investigate adoption. Three years ago when we started TTC I never thought I would be writing this, but this is the hand we have been dealt, and we are feeling positive. We have been to 2different local authority adoption information sessions in the past few weeks and have a social worker visiting us tomorrow.

Look forward to sharing the next part of our journey with you all & will definitely need your support and kind words over the coming months  

Love to all - a very happy little lizard xxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic - can't wait to hear how scan goes on Friday! You must put scan pic on so we can see baby    Are you feeling any better yet?

Lizard - I think that is a wonderful decision for you and DH to have made, it must have been really hard for you both to make that choice but i truly think it is the right decision.  Any child you adopt will be blessed to have wonderful parents. I worked with a lady who after years of fertility treatments and IVF, she and her husband adopted a little girl and then a couple of years later adopted her brother. Those two children are cherished as will yours be


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard   truly think this is such a wonderful thing! And I'm smiling reading it.   we will all be here every step of the way and I want to hear all about every step!   
Will be thinking of you tomoz and you must must must update us    
Xxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

just a quickie as I'm off to bed but just wanted to say massive congrats to Lizard & DH on your life changing decision. as you say the most important thing is being a happy family and enjoying family life and i'm very excited to be sharing your journey to be coming parents! good luck with the social worker tomorrow, let us know how you get on

Nicxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thank-you Vic, Jelly & Nic - you know just the right words to say 

Well the SW (social worker - afraid your going to all have to learn a lot more abbreviations ) was with us for 3 hours this morning and we had a really good chat with her. She wants us to get our application form into her by Monday as there is a review meeting on Tuesday for the LA (local authority) to agree which applications they will accept and she said we are very strong candidates & is recommending us for the July prep group. She said there is no reason why we can't be approved by January  

Nic - gosh 14 weeks   how are you feeling - still got MS or has it got better? Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, that's great news!!!! By jan!!!!!    
What's the stages like? What happens when??

Nic, hope you feeling better now 

Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

In a nutshell the following Jelly, though it does differ slightly from LA to LA from what i can gather & don't quite know the full details yet;

* Attend Information Session - DONE
* Initial SW visit - DONE
* Put in application - will be done by Monday
* LA review application & decide if want to move forward with you. If yes......
* Attend 3 day Prep Group meeting with other folks looking to adopt (July hopefully in our case)
* Start Home Study which is 8-10 meetings with your SW lasting 2-3 hours each time exploring all elements of your life, why adoption, fertility treatment, upbringing, influences etc. There will be lots of homework hubby and I need to do during this stage. Also SW will contact references and have meeting with them as well as get written references. The Home Study part will last from about July - Oct/Nov. 
* Your SW then writes a report on hubby & I -Nov/Dec
* Your go to panel for approval - Jan 2014  

In addition to the above there are police checks, medicals, financial checks, plus I'm sure lots more stuff! I know there is lots of do and we are in the exciting stage of just getting started, but I actually feel we are moving forward xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, so excited for you!! Like you say, you have a plan and will feel like you moving forward bit by bit! It's great. All of this will happen quickly! Before you know it it will be jan lol   can't wait to go through this journey with you xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh Lizard that's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO exciting! as you say lots to do inbetween now and jan, I'm sure lots of it will be stressful but by Jan you will be approved for adoption and really close to being a Mummy! balance that with more endless rounds of TX, lots of stress and by next jan you _may_ be a Mummy, hmmmm think you picked the right track!! ooh I feel really excited for you! you will have to be patient with us if we don't know the terminology! very positive that the SW wants you getting the form in asap, he/she obviously saw something they like!

afm feeling scared about tomorrows scan, need your positive vibes ladies, will be on tomoz to update you all. not helped by the fact that I have joined the 'pregnant after loss' thread and a lady has just posted today having had her 12w scan and baby died at 9w5d . well cant change anything now, will just have to deal with it tomorrow

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic,   will be thinkingof you tomoz   I'm sure all is just perfect though   it's so sad and upsetting reading things like that, BUT, it doesn't mean it's going to happen to YOU ok. Sending you truck loads of positive thoughts  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I joined the gym today!   scary hehe
Going for a trial session in morning. It's got everything, indoor and outdoor pool, squash halls, tennis courts,  lovely big cafe, and......... A BABYSITTING SERVICE     
So, will give Max to the 'nannies' in there and try and have a full on work out! These thunder thighs needs to go!  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Will be thinking of you today Nic   it will be amazing for you and your DH XXX

Jelly - good for you joining the gym. I can't motivate myself to get out of bed earlier and go before work at the moment as the weather is still so cold.


----------



## vicstar

Thinking of you today Nic   xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

hi ladies

thanks for all your positivity - it worked! baby all fine but very wriggly and sonographer had to spend ages doing the scans which meant we got to see loads which was brilliant - don't think it liked being squashed by the ultrasound. My DH literally cant sit still so think baby is taking after him. cant stop looking at the scan photos and smiling  

Jelly I'm impressed with the gym membership, mind you, you were always a fit girl, made me tired just thinking about it!

oh and just had a call from estate agents to arrange a viewing on our house for Monday so all in all its been a good day!

Love to us all

Nicxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!

Sorry I dont post much, but I still read and enjoy hearing how you are all doing.

Lizard – good luck!  I am super excited for you!  Sounds like things move faster over there than they do over here.  When my DH adopted with his ex to get the approval to adopt took 3 years, and then you had to specify which country you wanted to adopt from, if during the process you changed your mind on the country you had to start all over again, taking another 3 years to get approved!  They wanted to adopt from this country but they were told the waiting list was 9 years so they went abroad. 

Nic – I am glad that the little one is fine.  Hope things go well with the viewing on Monday.

Jelly – that sounds fantastic, wish there was a gym like that round here.  I am like Lizard, I can’t motivate myself, I joined a gym with step daughter but haven´t been since she left.  

I will be offline for just over a week as my parents are coming over, I haven´t seen them for 16/17 months so I am so excited!!!  Donna Marie will be looking after you while I am away.  

Better go, madam is in the kitchen and I hear her at the sink playing with the tap!    

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Hey lovely ladies

I've missed so much good news. So very happy reading all these positive posts 

Lizard- I'm over the moon to read your news  I know this time next year you will be getting excited about meeting your child and being a family. We will all be here to support you every step of the way  So pleased your sw visit went well. Sounds like you'll have plenty to get your head around. Dss very excited about baby which is lovely. He's been very good with my nephew this holiday and says he's practicing for his baby brother or sister. Very sweet 

Nic- woohoo  So pleased bubba all good. I knew would be. When's due date? You had every right to be scared it's only natural. Every appointment and scan feels like a milestone and your first one has been achieved  How you feeling?

Jelly- Well done on joining gym. It sounds like a fab place especially with babysitters  I'm good thanks but still not sorted  

Vic- hey chick, how's pup?

Sorry I've been absent just been away in Scotland for a week in cottage with my bro and his fiancee and my sis a d nephew. Was lovely and weather sunny all week  However only downfall was no internet connection. So havnt done anymore sorting yet and now I've accumulated four bags of clothes, another Moses basket, baby bath, carrier and more from my sis  So need to find space for that lot and nursery furniture arrives next Sat. Feel like have so much to do and not enough time 


Xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, don't over dress Hun   you have plenty of time  

Nic, fab news!!! So so happy for you! Max was like that, and he still is!!!!! Can see trouble once he start crawling and walking!!!!

Sue, have a fab week!!  

Xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Nic - Yay   really pleased that baby is all good!! See nothing to worry about at all! Hows the sickness going? Any news re house yet? Whens due date?

Em - wow its all coming together now isn't it! Take your time hun, it will all just fall into place i am sure of it.  When will you be finishing work? Bet you are well excited for nursery furniture to arrive!    Pup is doing very well i have to say.  Not many accidents in the house so far, the chewing is getting less frequent now, just seems to be limited to socks, feet, newspaper and your hands!! He has done me the world of good i can tell ya, i was slowly on a downward spiral with everything that has gone on over the last few months.  I miss my other dog though every day, have had a few tears and still can't believe he isn't here but little Dexie is helping to keep us smiling!

Sue - have a lovely break!  

Jelly - Well done on joining the gym, sounds fab    You will soon be back on it!!! 

Lizard - have you managed to get your application in, another steps closer eh!??

All boring with me otherwise!!   xx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello  

Vic - so lovely to hear your new puppy has been so positive for you. I think we sometimes forget tx & our TTC journeys are so hard going so both physically & emotionally and sometimes we need to take a step backwards and away from all things treatment related to focus on something else for a while - and dexie has certainly done that for you   Hubby and I have decided this year is about doing things for us and being a family of two and enjoying.

Nic - hope you got my PM saying congratulation - if not you'll think I'm a right miserable thing not posting on here! How are you feeling now? Has MS got better? Are you telling friends and family now? 

Jelly - how's the gym? 

Em - are you pushchair shopping yet? 

Rome - sending you lots of   and hoping you are ok

AFM - application form went in yesterday & I think the meeting is tomorrow so hopefully find out this week if we have been accepted! Took us ages to fill it in, but I am abit of a perfectionist! Apart from that nothing exciting to report, just plodding along & still not getting to the gym   must try harder!! 

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies   just want to wish you all a great day  

Nic, hope you feeling better   

Em, hows things? Bet that belly growing  

Vic, your puppy just sounds like the cutest ever!   know it hasn't been easy for you lately but glad its getting easier bit by bit  

Lizard, ohhhhhhh will be thinking of you today!!     exciting!!!!

Gym is going well, went for a couple Of hours yesterday again. Losing weight, slowly but def happening  

Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

A couple of hours Jelly! I'm tired just thinking of that! Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, you prob don't have thighs like me tho! Urk! Def need too unfort!  

Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Ummm...think my thighs are somewhat bigger than this time last year! BUT, you have inspired me - I've got my gym gear in and going at lunchtime - so thank-you Jelly xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

You go girl   I'm heading to gym tomoz again, the thought of it is very URK but when you start seeing results its WHOOP WHOOP hehe
Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Woohoo   we have been accepted by the local authority & are booked in for next stage which is a 3 day prep group with other people looking to adoption. The SW'a exact words where 'you are really strong candidates & we'd like to invite you onto the July course  Hubby laughed when I told him the 'strong candidates bit' as he said 'look at you getting all excited about being strong candidates'. The last time I had this feeling was leaving our first every IFV  appointment when it felt like we where moving forward. I know we have a long way to go, but it feels like we  might be a mummy & daddy next year. 

The sun is shining & I'm a smiling little lizard! 

Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh my god Lizard I'm smiling from ear to ear for you - that's incredible news! . they sound to be really fast tracking you and that's such a good sign. they can obviously see what we can - that you  are an amazing couple and you will make an amazing parents. 

he he I'm so happy for you!

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Smiles all around - and hubby got us a bottle of fizz for tonight to celebrate this little milestone


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard I'm so over the moon for you! Knew it of course hehe


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- Woohoo  I'm so pleased for you and dh. What amazing news. Hope your having a lovely weekend celebrating. We've bought a mothercare second hand travel system in excellent condition. Was def one of our bargain purchases  

Jelly- you go girl. I must admit I am missing exercise   just one maternity costume on eBay so go a start swimming again. Bump is def growing. Wish I could put pic on but I've tried so many times on here and never works  How's weather there? 

Vic- hey hun, I'm so pleased pup is lifting your spirits and bringing positive energy back for you  yes it all coming together. I still find it very surreal but exciting too. I'm finishing work on 28th June. Then on 4wks leave then start maternity. So get full year with baby. I'll be 34wks when do finish work. Have you heard anything about further tests hun? 

Rome- hope your well hun?

Nic- hey hun, how you feeling? Are you consultant led? 

Well nothing much to report apart from feeling very well at mo and considering doing some light exercise. Got midwife thurs then glucose test week on Mon then first consultant appt in four wks. Go a make start on stripping wallpaper in what will be the nursery this week.

Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, we NEED to see a pic of bump!!!     why isn't it working? Have you got an iPhone? I find it easier to upload a pic from that! 

Morning all


----------



## Jelly.B

My little man is 3months today   where did that time go!!!


----------



## Lizard39

Yeah - happy 3 months to little Max & yummy mummy jelly starting back to the gym within 3 months of him being born  

Em - glad to hear you are feeling well & your up for some light exercise. Only 2.5 months left of work for you   how long maternity leave do you think you'll take? 

Nic & Vic - hope you had lovely weekends. Did you go anything exciting ? 

Sue - how was your week off with your parents? Hope Madam wasn't too spoilt! 

Had lovely weekend visiting inlaws. Got spoilt to lots of homemade cooking & caught-up with friends too - was lovely. 

Love Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all, had a good weekend? 

Lizard glad you had a lovely weekend, no doubt topped off with a DH  family sunday lunch? is this where DH gets his legendary cooking skills?

Vic - how was your weekend, hope you got lots of walks with the doggie in   by the way, when does a puppy officially become a doggie? 

Em I cant believe how quickly time is going, no wonder you have been sorting out the nursery. its amazing! are you still blooming? my friend has got loads of stuff she will give me including a barely used pram but I'm too scared to look at stuff like that at the moment. 

Jelly - hows the thighs, lol? going down? cant believe Max is such a big boy. 

Sue & Rome - how are you?

AFM. well another weekend in hospital for me. had a good couple of days this week, thought I might turn a corner then on Friday woke up with vomiting which stayed all day. then at lunchtime I went to the loo and Id been bleeding. girls I cant tell you how terrified I was. now it was brown blood and not much and I tried to tell myself not to panic but that was impossible. I rang the midwife and she sorted me a scan for Saturday morning (how I managed to be coherent on the phone I'll never know). the sickness got worse that day, probably to do with the stress and so on Saturday I went to hospital. thankfully all fine on baby front, baby still wriggling and bleeding had stopped by the time I went in (they don't know what caused it which panics me more) but because of the dehydration and ketones in my urine they kept me in overnight on a constant drip again and I was let out this afternoon. I think I've resigned myself to the fact that this wont be the last time I'll be in hospital  , just don't think its abating as time passes. oh well I know the drill by now.

So Lizard your comment asking whether I'd had a nice weekend made me laugh!!!

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

OMG Nic    bless you xxxx You have had a tough time & I'm not going to say don't worry & stress because it must be really worrying. Now rest up, don't do too much and take it easy - that's an order xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly-  prob just me being rubbish with technology. Ooo happy 3mths to Max  Were has the time gone. Fab job getting so fit so quickly 

Nic- I'm sorry your feeling so rubbish  Its bad enough feeling sick let alone being sick and being hospital 
I can't imagine how worried you must have been. Glad your back home and taking it easy. Tell me about time it's flying by  So exciting though getting things organised. I'm most def blooming now  Its lovely. Hope you bloom and the nausea goes 

Lizard- I know can't believe leaving work soon  I'm taking full year out. I also have 4wks leave to take so will get 13mths off in total  I don't get paid for last 13wks of mat leave but ,we,ve said we,'ll just save some money at beginning. When does your first prep class start? I'm over moon for you hun 

Bargain of day just won cot mobile to match nursery set for £3  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello everyone  

How are we all doing today? Anything exciting to report from anyone? Nothing from me - just plodding along, but feeling really relaxed and happy  . Starting to do abit of reading re adoption & thinking about some of the homework we will have do to further down the line so we don't have to rush it at the 11th hour. Also reading & starting to contribute in the adoption threads on here - OMG they are fab & you learn so much from them - takes me back to when we started this little thread and we were all starting out on our IFV tx.  

Em - fab news that you can have 13months off with your baby & sounds like the nursery is coming together.

Nic - hopefully today is a non sicky day   & you are feeling alittle better  

Jelly - you would be proud of me - been to the gym3 times this week!   not sure my squats are as quick as his though!  

Vic - hello - hope all well with you


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all hope you've all got something nice planned for the weekend. little does DH know he is mowing the lawn (or should I say jungle) tomorrow!

I have had an ok week. I have realised a few things this week (taken me my 3rd trip in hospital and some googling to do it). firstly came across an organisation called Pregnancy Sickness Support who had a lot of info about Hyperemesis Gravidarum (extreme morning sickness to you and me). their fact sheet said that the key is to rest, rest and more rest. it said that you might have days where you feel a bit better and there is the temptation to do things but  all that does is make you relapse and guess what, the last few weeks I've had a pattern of a couple of good days and then a few horrendous days. so basically I need to rest up! so frustrating when you feel a bit better! I've also been making a conscious effort to snack in between meals even though I don't feel hungry, to keep my blood sugar levels from peaking/dipping and so far that seems to help, especially first thing in a morning, don't feel as sick. so all in all an ok week which is all I can ask!. 

tomorrow (after he has mowed the lawn, I cant do it, I've got to rest!) DH is taking me shopping for a new bra. I was already a G cup but they have just got enormous and I now have that attractive double boob effect so cant wait any longer!

the highlight of my week - new bra!

Nicxx


----------



## vicstar

Oh my word, can't believe how long it is since i came on here! Last couple of weeks have been hectic and also been quite poorly with laryngitis, completely lost my voice and didn't sleep for over a week    Over it now but it takes it out of you.

Nic - are you feeling any better hun?  Any signs of a bump yet?  Bet DH Is really happy with the boob situation    i know mine would be!!!!

Lizard - i am really happy that you are feeling relaxed and happy! That tells me you have definitately made the right decision.  Any more news/progress?

Jelly - how are things down under, cooling down now? Hows the gym going?

Em - Not long at all for you hun to maternity, bet you can't wait now!!  

Well I don't know if i have made the worst decision but i have signed up and registered for the Great North Run, oh yes a whole 13.1 miles!!!! Arrggggghhhh i must be mad.  I have decided i need to set myself a challenge, already done a few 5k and 10k races in the last couple of years so need something bigger and better now.  Decided TX is on hold for a while, still waiting to hear from the hospital about tests etc going to chase them in a week or so but not TBH i am quite happy to leave things as they are at the moment.  I have put off doing the Great North for treatment before and i am sick of having to put things on hold......... so signed up today!!!! Yay, let the training commence.


----------



## Jelly.B

Been a while since I posted too      

How is everyone??  

Vic, WOW!! Super proud of you girl!!!! I LOVE running so will admit, a little jealous here   so, tell us all about it, what will you do to get super fit and ready for it?  

Lizard, how are you my lovely??   any more news, updates? Super fab you going to the gym!! It's good for you   boring but good hehe

Nic, how you feeling now darling?? Have you got a belly yet?   

Em, sending loads of hugs, hope your planning and sorting going well  

I'm being good like you lizard and going to gym   weightloss def happening and my thunder thighs getting smaller   a bit to go yet, but getting there   
Little Max is a star and now sleeping through for mummy   he's such a good boy, loves to make noises, being loud hehe. 'nannies' at crèche can't believe how good he is apparently lol, keep saying 'such a good baby, relaxed' you are so lucky.....   

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Saying that tho...... Last week we went through a not so funny phase! He started waking up EVERY 2 HOURS DURING night      this went on for 4days/nights! After just starting sleeping through this happened, really odd. Got told by a few people tho it was totally normal and could last anything up to 2weeks. 2weeks!!??!! I was walking around like a zombie on day one it happened! Phew for it only lasting 4, so not used to being up more then once a night lol. 

All back to normal now


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all, have you got a nice weekend planned? we are not doing much although I may have to go and buy some maternity jeans (gulp!!!) despite my weight loss my jeans are just that little bit too tight now. everytime I have a milestone like this I nearly cry in the shop, I know its silly but they're happy tears!

Vic - massively impressed on the Great North Run, several people at work do it. are you being sponsored if so put my name down. hope you're feeling better after your laryngitis, its horrible, I had it once, takes ages to go. 

Jelly - how are you and your exercise regime? glad Max is now behaving on the sleeping front, waking every 2 hours does not sound good!

Lizard - hope you have nice plans, no doubt some painting  


Em how are you at the mo? I'm very impressed with your various purchases, you are a bargain hunter!

Hello to Sue & Rome

AFM
dare I say it but MS is much much better, 2 weeks now without being sick which is a miracle for me! however am borderline anaemic so energy levels are lo. and in the last couple of days I've had a cold/sore throat and feel like crap but apart from that, I'm improving!

Love to us all

Nicxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Glad things are going well, Nic!  I love reading your progress!!!  

Hope you get over that cold soon 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, how are you Where have you been  

Nic, that's fab sweetie  

Hello lovely ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry Jelly.  Just one of those weeks where there aren´t enough hours in the day!  Still trying to catch up on things after having my parents over a couple of weeks ago!  

Rushed off my feet today as well.  Got up early to do some housework and ironing, just finished chatting to my parents on Skype, going to make lunch, do more ironing, study, got free tickets for Identity Thief at the cinema this afternoon, then dinner, put Isabella to bed, do my competition entries, then bed! How are you? 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Wow, you sure are a busy bee! Hope having family over was nice  

I'm bust getting ready for my UK and Sweden trip! Can't wait! Head to Adelaide Wednesday then Y
UK Friday!!!    

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

wooooohooooo!  Have a fantastic time, Jelly!

Yes, it was wonderful seeing my parents, I hadnt seen them for 15 months, so it was hard letting them go again!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Ahh sweet    

Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello lovely Ladies  

Fab news you are starting to feel alittle better Nic - can't believe you are 16 weeks   and wow - bet hubby is somewhat happy with your (.)(.) at mo!  

Jelly - hope Max is back in his normal sleep pattern - though your trip back to UK might unsettle him alittle! 

Vic - good for you doing the Great North Run. I did the London Marathon many moons ago & loved it, though my running days are truely behind me with dodgy joints now. I used to love running though. If you ate running for charity let us know as I'll sponsor you too  

Em - not long til maternity leave   I must admit - I went shopping this morning and walked past Mamas & Papas and its the first time in along time since we started out journey for a family that I actually smiled and it made me feel really good knowing   next year hubby & I will be shopping for baby/toddler things  

Hi Sue - hope all well with you and your little madam  

Nothing new to report for us. Nice weekend of painting, alittle shopping & afew glasses of wine! 

Have a good week everyone.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hello special ladies

Nic- Woohoo. So pleased you've started feeling a little better. Fingers crossed it keeps getting better  I'm loving all my bargains. We have bought alot of things second hand just because babies just don't use them for very long and everything ive recieved i in brillant condition like new. We did buy the nursery furniture brand new as that will last. Also clothes as wanted to chose some things ourselves. Also been given clothes. I'm feeling really well at mo and enjoying growing bump  Have you got bump yet?

Jelly- hey hun, ooo sleepless nights again  At least it didn't last long. Have lovely hol hun. When you going?

Wraak- Nice to see you back  Sorry you've been so busy

Lizard- Aww so exciting hun  Soon be you. Cant wait for you hun. I know only 8wks til I finish. Scary but cannot wait

Vic- Well done you on signing up for North Run. You must be super fit  Wha training do you need to do for it?

Been away all weekend in Notts. Been to visit parents which was lovely and brother in law so lots of nice food eaten and meals out. When we stay in Notts we always stay in hotel as my Dads hotel manager so always nice as always gert luxuary room  So spoilt. The nursery is not stripped so were gona start painting this bank hol weekend.

xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies! Yay the sun is shining!!

Nic - really pleased hun that you are starting to feel a lot better (fingers crossed wouldn't want to jinx it)!  Any bump yet??    Hope you are feeling better now.

Jelly - Noooo to sleepless nights!!! Bet you were nackered!!!! Have you got the thunder thighs under control yet?   ?

Sue - I bet that was lovely to spend time with your parents, i just can't imagine not seeing them for such a long time.... Will they visit again soon? 

Lizard - really pleased everything is going so well for you hun.. Wow you did the London Marathon, any tips on training!! I do have a Just Giving page because i am doing it in aid of the British Heart Foundation and in memory of my grandparents who i have lost within the last 6 months due to heart problems.  

Em - Sounds like you have had a lovely weekend away, you lucky lady being spoiled!! Wish my dad was a hotel manager, all i get is oil and filters for my car!!!   What colour you doing your nursery??  Just trying to run at least 4 times a week at the moment.  I will start to increase the distance at the end of May once i start to feel better properly, still a bit under the weather since the laryngitis.  By June/July i should be up to 8-9 mile runs once a week plus a few short faster ones!! I am determined  

AFM - had bloods done last week for karotyping, blood clotting disorders etc.  They will take weeks to come back, but not in any rush at all. Going to enjoy the next few months, get some training in and wait for the results.


----------



## Lizard39

Sitting in the garden enjoying a glass of wine - it's so lovely to relax! And yes- Sunday roast is cooking should be ready in 30mins - good old chicken, stuffing, roast potatoes, carrots & purple sprouting broccoli - delicious! 

Hope you are all enjoying your Sunday xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies
how are we on this bank holiday? hope we are all enjoying the nice weather. I've had one of those days where youre so tired your in a fog and have slept most of the day so poor old DH has been bored. just packed him off to the pub for a bit of respite!

Lizard - of course its sunday lunch day! yum yum. really am going to pop round one of these days

Jelly - are you in the UK or Sweden? welcome back, anyway! do you notice the water goes down the plughole the opposite way, tee hee!

Vic - are you out training this weekend? we had blood tests done for recurrent mc, think karyotyping takes about 2 months to come back so like you say, no rush at the mo. 

Em - are you busy painting this weekend. FIL kindly repainted our stairs & landing for us but he has yet to return to do the woodwork........ feel a bit mean asking when he's going to finish it! we just wanted to spruce it up for potential house viewings although its all gone very quiet on that front.

Sue - hope you're getting back to normal after your visitors.

AFM well i'm probably tired as yesterday me and DH went shopping (still haven't found these elusive bloody maternity jeans). we even went to Harvey Nicks for a cocktail (non alcoholic for me of course!) which was lovely as that's what DH and I usually do if we go shopping so nice to do something normal for a change and to be able to keep a cocktail down! all this cocktail quaffing has tired me out! we have also booked a hol in June to scarborough. we're staying in these lovely new holiday apartments so if I feel tired in the evenings we have a bit more space to stay in. I'm too scared to fly or go too far from home 'just in case'. poor old DH needs a hol he is worn out from worrying about me

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello lovely ladies - how are you all? 

Em & Nic - how are your bumps? 

Found any decent maternity jeans yet Nic? Your little trip to Harvey Nicks sounds fab. How is the MS? Are you off work still or had to go back? When's you next scan - are you going to find out the sex? 

Em - enjoy every minute of being spoilt. What colour are you painting the babies room? We just painted the spare room a gorgeous green colour - it's beautiful & calming and suitable for boy or girl! 

Vic - how's the training? Hubby just signed up for a half marathon in Oct - though his training isn't going quite so well   yet! 

Jelly - how are you & Max? Are you ok or alittle nervous re you big flight back? Hopefully little Max will sleep a lot on the flight?  

Hi Sue - hope al ok with you and the family.

All ok with us, nothing major to report. I'm reading lots on the adoption threads at the moment - fascinating and I'm learning so much which will help us during the process. Feels alittle like when we all started chatting in Dec 2011 & learning about tx. Got another 7.5 weeks til the next step in adoption process so hubby & I just enjoying ourselves & hoping we have some lovely sunshine.

Love to all , Lizard xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Lizard

exciting stuff about adoption, I love your positivity and the fact that you are talking about 'when' not 'if' - I'm so pleased you and DH are getting closer and closer to becoming mummy and daddy  

in answer to your questions, STILL haven't found any maternity jeans. they either don't fit or haven't got my size or only have the range online which I hate as I'm difficult to size so end up ordering loads of sizes just to send them back. have got a definite bump now rather than a 'gut'. still off work as the exhaustion is still here, nausea definitely getting better although fainted in hairdressers last week due to low blood pressure! so improving just not quite ready to go back to the crazy work treadmill (even my boss told me not to go back yet!). as for the next scan its 23rd May - 2 weeks and I'm so, so scared. up till now its been basically 'is there a heartbeat?' which is scary enough. now its not just is there a heartbeat, there could be a heartbeat but still be something wrong. I think the fact that this scan is called the anomaly scan and looks specifically for certain birth defects just causes me more panic . we've decided to find out the sex as we're fed up of calling it an it so let the guesses begin!

Nicx


----------



## Lizard39

I'm on a mission to find you your maternity jeans Nic. Just googled and;

* debenhams had 7 different pairs
* Next had 24 pairs
* mothercare had 16

Surely there must be one pair amongst them....


----------



## vicstar

Oooh i want to join the mat jean mission!!! Shopping without having to spend any money, yay!!! There is a website Nic called seraphine.com that does em, coloured ones, skinny etc etc! Looks good.. My bet by the way is team PINK!!!


Lizard u sound so upbeat and so positive, it really is going to happen for you hun... This time next year i bet u will be a proud new mummy  i love green, our last kitchen was a lovely green and i agree very calming.. Fab news on Dh doing a half, its scary stuff!! Training going well, did a 5 and 7 miler at the weekend, all went well no injury just tired legs but no painy no gainy!!!!!


Hope all well with everyone else, jelly are u still in UK?? How was flight with little man?


Em hows the bargain hunting going? Couldnt agree with u more, some stuff is used hardly at all so why not grab a bargain means u can buy more post baby clothes   my work keeps telling me she is saving all her baby furniture etc for us! One day hopefully i will get to empty her attic!!


Well i'm just training training at mo, all quiet... Getting excited cos DH will be home properly soon so get to spend loads of time together, apparently he's going to wine n dine me!! Cant wait!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ha ha thanks ladies for your dedication to the shopping cause! I'm a fussy lady because:-

*I only suit bootcut jeans so when you take out all the skinny, straight,boyfriend,jegging styles there's not much left!
* have already ordered a pair from next but they are not in stock for 5 WEEKS!!!! 
*went into Debenhams shop, they only had the Red Herring selection, they didn't have my size
* tried on 2 pair in Mothercare, they weren't long enough and only did one leg length - oh yes I'm tall so lots are not long enough!
* Long tall sally, where I buy all my jeans normally only do one pair mat jeans and they are skinny 

I've ordered some from George at asda, arriving tomorrow hopefully that will tide me over. I blooming well hate internet shopping and usually avoid it like the plague  but will try the shop you mentioned Vic if none of these pan out. who'd have thought spending money was so difficult!

by the way Vic, wining and dining and  , eh?? enjoy!!

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Now Nic - have you tried straight or skinny jeans recently? Reason being apart from you bump bet you are a skinny Minnie now as you haven't been able to eat a lot recently. Just looked and John Lewis have about 5 pairs and if you have a waitrose near you you can do free click & collect and they will be there tomorrow & you can return them to waitrose if no good. Also New Look have loads....I love shopping for others! 

Vic - how nice being spoilt & treated by your hubby - enjoy


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Lizard - skinny jeans - nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
I will share my affliction with you. even at my most skinniest size 8 I have legs like shire horses - I kid you not! I have really thick ankles/cankles and have to order boots from Evans or a specialist shop that does different calf widths! hence you will never even see me with my legs out and especially not in skinny jeans (to be honest I wouldn't even get them on my legs)

its a family affliction - my mum is the same. hoping bump doesn't inherit them!


----------



## Lizard39

Lets hope bump is a boy then Nic     and have gorgeous legs! Good job we know each other so well and I can tease!


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Nic-    loving the mat Jean task. I've heard the George jeans are really good. I looked in red herring and next but range was really limited. I bought my mat jeans from h&m and there brilliant. Also bought few tops and mat chinos. Bought rest of mat clothes off eBay and majority have Been fab. How you feeling now? Lucky you getting your painting done  

Lizard- glad your feeling positive  It's lovely to think this is your journey to being a mum  ooo green sounds nice. We've done 3 walls in cream and another in light chocolate colour. Nursery set is cream and biscuit so hoping will all match. Have pine mamas and papas nursery furniture. 

Vic- training sounds tough going! 4 times a week. I'm exhausted thinking about it  That's my kind of thinking too more post baby clothes  You will def be using your friends nursery furniture one day I'm sure of it  

Jelly- hope your having lovely hol

Rome- hope your well. Thinking of you 

Well seem to be non stop at mo. Went to Nott again Fri night and out for day Sat with parents which was nice. Sun went to see our close friends who have just had there first baby at 37wks. He weighed 8lbs though  Made it feel very real that we may have one soon  Then Mon we made good progress with nursery and ordered carpet. I'm away next two weekends. We're meeting friends in Coventry this weekend and staying in hotel for two nights. Then I'm in Scotland Fri-Mon next weekend for nephew's christening. Oh yeah and got consultant appt next thurs. Went back to yoga tues night but felt knackered all day Wed  

Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

just thought I'd update you on the jeans, I know you are all dying to know! now before TX I was a size 14 but having embarked on a radical weight loss diet and losing 1.5 stones recently I thought I might be a size 12. however when trying on jeans recently the size 14 seems to fit and dare I say it even a bit tight. so at George/Asda I ordered a size 14 &16. yes you've guessed it, the 14 was too bloody big! so I tried it on in store, took them both straight back and having now got home (cos they cant order it in store for you) I've reordered the size 12 although they only had it in a regular leg, sold out of the long leg but to be honest past caring now! this is why I hate internet shopping!! so hopefully by Monday I will have jeans. arrrgghhh!

Em glad you are having a good time, try not to wear yourself out!

nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello ladies,

No Sunday roast today   instead I had lovely cuddles with little Max  . OMG he is gorgeous, as is Jelly of course!!! Jelly say hi to you all, hasn't had much Internet connection since being in Sweden & UK somhasn't been on here, but she is doing really well, Max is coping amazing sleeping away from home. They are back in Oz on Saturday so she'll be back with us soon. 

Hope you all had good weekends. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ssooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous! hope Auntie Lizard gave Max lots of cuddles on behalf of his northern Aunties! xx


----------



## Lizard39

Lots of cuddles from all of us & he was such a cutie and happy little monkey xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

knickerbockerglory said:


> ssooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous! hope Auntie Lizard gave Max lots of cuddles on behalf of his northern Aunties! xx


And cuddles on behalf of me too!

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Sue you were included in that too! you are more North than us I think (geography not my strong point!) xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am about in line with where I used to live in Cambridge, so not very northern at all!

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

told you geography not my strong point!! xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  
Just a quicky from me, like Lizard said, having a nightmare with phone and connection! 

Lizard, you are amazing!!!!!!! Love you lots!!  Thank you so much for travelling all the way to meet us. 

Next time I'm back maybe we can all somehow meet...   

Lots of love to all xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

*waves* at Jelly

Hope you are having a lovely time.

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Hello lovely ladies  

Ready for the weekend yet? I am - just a few more hours of work!  

Nic - bet you are looking all 'bump' and glowing in your new jeans   just need to get hubby to take you somewhere nice for lunch! 

Vic - how's training going? 

Em - not long now petal   how are you getting on with names choosing? 

Jelly - safe flight home & look forward to having you back next week! 

Sue & Rome - hello to you both  

All good with us, nothing to report, just plodding along nicely.

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello all my lovelies   we are finally home! Long long trip and missed my kitty so much   but was so fab seeing all my family and my friends  

Now got a few days of unpacking, washing and sorting for all Togo back to 'normal' hehe
I will be back checking in on all of you Monday  
Have a great weekend xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

It's Monday! 
Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Lizard, how are you?   I been drinking and eaten soooo badly on hols   no more, back at gym tomoz! How's gym going for you?  

Vic, hope training going well! Bet you super fit!!!! How's our cute little puppy.....   naughty as ever I hope hehe

Em, time is flying eh   bet you look lovely and glowing  

Nic, sending super hugs your way, you and your jeans story did make me giggle   funny lol, hope new pair fits and you feel good  

Sue, hello you   what's up?? Any new jobs at sight?? How's little madam?  

Rome, thinking of you  

Been cleaning and washing like mad! All finally done so that's a relief lol. Max is over 4months now so starting to feed him porridge, hehe, don't think he's very keen   but all fun 

Lots of love to all xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all, looking forward to a bank holiday weekend, woo hoo?! we had a quiet weekend. glad to see Jelly is back on line and had a good time travelling.

you will all be relieved to know, no doubt, that I got my jeans! hooray! I haven't got enough of a bump to keep them up due to the elasticated waist so they keep falling down but having your gusset near your knees is all the rage these days. we have our 20 week scan on thurs, absolutely bricking it but also excited to see bubba and to find out what team! eeek! oh and I go back to work next Tuesday  .

lots of love to us all
Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Roll on thursday Nic     can't wait to hear all about it!!! 
I'm still saying girl!!    
Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

I'm thinking its going to be team pink Nic!


----------



## Lizard39

Just popping on to say don't worry about tomorrow Nic - exciting that you see bubba again and find out if team pink or blue. Look forward to your update tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## vicstar

Just a quickie from me to say can't wait to hear from Nic tomorrow, everything will be fine and i am going team pink!!!!

Hi to everyone, sorry not been around much recently but i am still lurking and thinking of you all


----------



## Jelly.B

Wow, we all saying     only time will tell.....   I'm so excited!!!
THINKING OF YOU NIC     

Got mothers group today, then heading quickly to shopping centre, seen a pair of flats I want   will have to hide them from man for a bit tho, or say they are old hehe, what does he know   not allowed to spend more money on shoes or clothes for a while as bought sooooooo much in UK    so expensive here!! 
Anyway, he's on meetings all day so it's perfect timing xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

just popping on to say scan was all fine - phew! been ever so worried. and growth all fine too was worried with the sickness it would be a diddy little thing.

and we are team.......................


----------



## knickerbockerglory

BLUE!!!!!!  !!!! wow, we are amazed. tell you what ladies i'm not taking lottery predictions off any of you, you were rubbish!!!! 

he was laid at an awkward angle to check the last bit of the scan so we had to walk in the waiting room for 20 mins to try to get him to move. was bursting for a wee, tell you what I think I need to start doing the pelvic floor exercises! been doing them when I remember which isn't very often. aaaaand clench!

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I can't believe it!!!! I was do certain!!! Hehe BUT, I'm SOOOOO HAPPY it's a boy!!!! Boys are fab!!!!!! 
Oh Hun, glad all went great xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Fab fab fab.......so glad all is well. I'm getting so excited and giddy with all this excitement!   lots of lovely boys names to think about. Ohhh...and you can start shopping for team blue now xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

I am still here 

Nic- Woohoo Team      What a lovely suprise. Glad scan all well. Its just amazing isn't it. I thought you were team pink too  Glad you got some jeans. They'll soon fit 

Jelly- Glad you had a good hol hun and enjoyed it. Boo to gym  Yes nice and big now. Still can't put pics on here there too pic  Hows Max? 

Lizard- Hows you hun? Is the house completely finished now? Whens first adoption class? 

Vic- Nice to hear from you hun. Hope you keeping well and sure puppy is keeping you busy

AFM- Been so busy with one thing and another. Just been to Scotland for 4days for nephews christening. Nice to see family but was knackering doing all the travelling. Also DH couldnt come as had to work  So missed being away. Then last weekend we went away and meet friends in Coventary for weekend. Was lovely we went to Warwick, lemington spa and stratford upon avon. Also had consultant appt on Thurs and got to see baby briefly again on scan which was nice  All looking good. Consultant has kept me on clexane til the end, however said I will be unable to have an epidural and will have to be put to sleep in have a c-section which is abit scary but whatevers best for baby. Everything is becoming very real now and im super excited. Cannot wait to meet our baby. Still not finished nursery but on with it. All painting finished now. Carpet coming sat then DH needs to put furniture up, eek! 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## vicstar

Yay team blue    i was soooo sure it was pink!!! Really really happy for you hun!!! Xx


I'll be back properly next week, love to you all but having to do this from phone which is not good!!!! Happy bank holiday!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how was the bank hol, did you all enjoy the sunshine, we did! we even went and took a picnic lunch out to a local beauty spot, its amazing what a bit of nice weather can do.

doubly enjoyable for me as I was back at work today - have noticed in the last few days I've started teeth grinding/jaw clenching    didn't do much other than sit with my boss and do my pregnancy risk assessment then had to shoot off this aft for a consultant appt. it was an hour late (sigh) then as I was leaving there was total panic from the nurses cos  some dingbat woman had brought her child who has chicken pox with her and been sat in a waiting room full of pregnant women! so we all have to be screened but I had it when I was young so should be ok.  so looking forward to a bit of quiet time with the telly tonight!

Now I'll tell you lot but its a sort of secret so don't go saying anything but looks like our house sale is back on! we don't want to tell anyone in case it all falls through again! you might remember that the house we wanted to buy was owned by 3 builders and they looked at doing a part exchange with us last year but wanted ridiculous amounts of money? well we have gone back to them with a much more sensible amount and they have accepted. so fingerscrossed. plus there were some planning issues which have now been resolved (hence why I haven't mentioned it before) so maybe, you never know, we might have to box up the house (again!)


Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, can't believe you 21weeks pregnant!!! Wow!!!  
House stuff sounds fab!!!!! How exciting!!! All my fingers and toes crossed it goes to plan this time  

How's everyone else?? 

I haven't felt great last few days, think just a little bug but tummy isn't right, just not feeling right in myself either   living on soup at mo. only upside is, should help me lose these thunder thighs!! Can't believe I'm still a big chunk down there lol!! 
Max very very naughty at mo! To be honest, a pain in the backside!   just so needy and not sleeping well at all   maybe doesn't help as I'm not feeling 100%   but struggling at mo. 

Between all this trying to organise a surprise party for man. Just a small one. But will be so nice to get out and see some friends we haven't met for a while. First thing I did was booking the babysitter hahaha  
So, all go in this house with very little sleep!

Hugs to all
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies how are you all, very quiet this week? Jelly hope you're over your tummy bug, you have all my sympathy.

had a great weekend but I'm SOOOOO TIRED. think I did too much yesterday, we went to a 1940's weekend in our local town. it was absolutely fab, the weather was nice, we had a lovely day. its on again today and at 3pm there is a spitfire flyover so I will be in the garden hoping that we can see it from our house. then at tea time I've got all the family coming over. its Mum's birthday so I always do something, I volunteered but am knackered preparing all the food. I was baking a cake at 8.30am this morning, which has turned out disasterously so had to pop to tescos for a bought one, couldn't face making another. think I've lost my baking mojo, haven't done any for so long think I forgot what to do!

lots of love to us all

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, TELLING YOU OFF!! You need to rest darling  
Feeling much better thank you, not a 100% but much better. Good enough to visit a winery today hehe   gosh how I love this country, winery's everywhere  

Little man turning over now and does it as soon as you put him on playmat, so no way I can leave him on his own anymore   hehe

Hope you all having a fab weekend. Bank holiday weekend here, so another day (tomoz) of partners help around here, bliss!!!

Xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello lovely ladies,

All very quiet on here. I was travelling last week with work - 6 whole nights away from home   I love home, so was desperate to get back on Friday! Had lovely weekend, very quiet, enjoyed being in the garden & first BBQ of 2013! Hubby did lots of digging yesterday,  so...get ready for this....I actually cooked Sunday roast yesterday! Nothing major to report I'm afraid -  we start our prep group next month, which is very exciting  : 

So how are you all? 

Em - aren't you finishing work this month? Is the nursery all ready? 

Nic - dare I ask for a house update? How was returning to work? 

Jelly - have you had the surprise party for your lovely man yet? Hope you managed to keep it a surprise! 

Vic - how are you getting on with training? How's the puppy doing now? 

Sue - hello, hope all is well with you, your man & little madam! 

Love to all   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, bet the roast was yum yum yum!!    

Had party Saturday and yes, kept my mouth shut! Can you believe it!!?!?! Hehe  
Tonight, (his actual birthday today) I'm sorting porch, got champers, cheese and candles   just the two of us   here's to Max being a good boy going to bed early hehe

Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Jelly - that sounds so romantic   I'm sure your man will love it. Lets hope Max is a very good boy & goes to bed tonight & sleep on time tonight! Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lizard – oooh, I love a Sunday roast!  

Jelly – hope Max behaves himself so you and DH can have some “quality” time together! 

Everything ok here, not much going on, enjoying the lovely weather while it lasts!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh oh he's getting tired already    max that is haha


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

glad to see some movement on here, been checking all week, was feeling a bit lonely but nothing to report from me. feeling vvv tired but other than that ok.

Lizard well I was glad I was sat down when I read you cooked sunday lunch! whats going on, lol! at least you have got your trip done with now, I know what you mean about missing home, I'm a homebody too

Jelly - ooh happy birthday to your man! hope he gets lots of birthday treats  

Hi to Sue, glad you are getting some good weather too, makes a change!

Vic - how are you, hows the training coming along in this weather? is it coming up to the time of year when DH has to work away  

Em - how are you doing in the heat? hope youre managing ok. 

hello to anyone else still reading

ooh forgot to say I got some right billy bargains today, a top for £5 and a cardi for £7, both samples hence the bargain price. being northern I loves a bargain!

Nicx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic, glad things are still going well with your and your bump.  Well done on your purchases!  I love a bargain too, even though I am not a northerner!!   Even better if it is one of my competition wins and it is free! 

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Oh my word it seems like forever since I was here talking to you lovely ladies  

Been so busy recently, training, puppy training, etc etc!!! Well training going reasonably well but jeez its tough in the heat.  Been trying to go early morning but problem is when you have a puppy, i have been having to get up at 5am to walk him and then go for a run so by night time I am beat!!! Been away this weekend too - CAMPING!!!!! Everyone who knows me well knows I am not a camper, but I have to say I am reformed!!! Could manage two nights at the most, picked a lovely site, went with some friends and their children and our puppy and had an absolute blast.  Felt like I had been on holiday because all we did was sunbathe, play with the kids and dog, and drink n eat plenty!!!! 

Nic - hope all is well with you hun, i love a bargain too!!! Anything to save a bit of cash me!!    Hows the bump now?
Jelly - You will need eyes in the back of your head now then with little man rolling over! Soon be crawling and then walking, nightmare   
Lizard - Wowsers you cooked the sunday dinner?? How did that go? Don't be too good at it otherwise Hubby might decide to give up his job and that would not be good!!   
Em - How are you? Are you on Mat leave now? I am losing track of time, sorry   
Sue - hope all is well with you and family   

Other than that I have nothing new to report.  Its hectic at work and at home so days are flying by! Loving this summer weather though, apart from DH put suncream on me at the weekend and I have a lovely white handmark where he missed    So now waiting for the sunshine to come back so that I can try and sort that out!

Love to you all xx


----------



## Robinson84

HI ladies

 lovely to see some chatting again. I've been checking for updates and been missing you all 

Jelly- Did dh like his surprise then? Hope Max is a good boy for your romantic night  

Wraak- how's you? 

Lizard- I don't know how you managed 6nights away!! I hate being away. I'm def home bird. 10days away is just enough for a hol then I want home. Sad I know  Are you excited about prep course? I'm excited for you hun  Don't be getting into the habit of doing Sunday lunch  

Nic- boo to feeling tired. How's bump coming along? I'm with you on a bargain love it  has the sickness gone now? 

Vic- sounds like you've been busy busy busy! How's pup doing with the training? I'm not a big fan of camping either but sounds like you enjoyed it. Weather couldn't have been better for you  I am imagining a pick hand print Mark right in middle of your back 

Been very busy my end getting one thing and another sorted for little one and lots of social events in between. The nursery is complete and looks gorgeous just got to sort all babies stuff out  I had a baby shower not this Sun but one before which was lovely. My sis came from Scotland and did it so got to see my beautiful nephew too. I finish work in two wks and 3days and I must say I'm looking forward to finishing. Starting to get more tired again now but apart from that I'm very well. Got midwife thurs and consultant again two wks thurs. 

Also been getting loads of jobs done for arrival that don't normally come high on agenda. Had all carpets cleaned which led to me getting a Dyson  as want to keep them dust free. Dh finally got a quote for our upstairs Windows which have never opened and wind blows through them in winter. New Windows getting done thurs. Had my car valited and taking she to be done in few weeks. Just got hallway and kitchen to paint if I can persuade dh  

Lots of love 

Xxxxxx

Ps really need to get this uploading photo thing sorted. I've followed instructions but my pics are too big


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

just a quickie from me to say hello and goodbye cos we are off on our holidays to scarborough tomorrow. really looking forward to it, even if it will be 13c!

see you in a week!

Nicx


----------



## Lizard39

Have a lovely week away Nic & rest up xxx. Hi the everyone else


----------



## vicstar

Have a lovely time! I love scarborough, get yourselves to the Magpie fish restaurant in whitby its delicious!!!!


Hi everyone, wheres the sun gone


----------



## Lizard39

Hello all - hope you are looking forward to the weekend. I'm very excited - just received our official acceptance by the LA  & we have been given an adoption approval panel date in December! If all goes well we will be a mummy & daddy in 2014   now that's put a huge smile on my face.

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Fantastic news, Lizard!!!  Huge congratulations!  I can't wait to hear about the addition to your family!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

WOW!!!!! That's FANTASTIC news Hun!!!! So so happy for you!!!!!!!
Xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Lizard- AMAZING NEWS! So excited for you and your dh  

Nic- hope your having good hol

Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Wahoo Lizard, that is wonderful news.  I am soooo excited for you both!!! Its happening chick     xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

I'm back from hols, work tomorrow  . had a lovely week, lots of resting up and I also managed to eat fish and chips which is a major breakthrough given recent sickness (didnt go to the Magpie though Vic, the queues put me off!). we even had nice weather, managed to sit on the beach most days. 

anyway whilst I was away, amazing news has happened - fab news Lizard, you and DH must be so happy  . 2014 is going to be your year, cant wait to hear all about it.

hope everyone else is good

lots of love to us all

Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Very quiet on here ..... Hope everyone is well   nearly weekend  
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

was just thinking the same Jelly! looking forward to the weekend, we have a 30th birthday party to go to and then, being the oldies that we are, we are going to watch Glastonbury highlights on the TV and be thankful we get to sleep in our own bed and not have to use a portaloo - rock and roll in this house!

Nicx


----------



## Lizard39

The thought of going to a festival horrifies me! Hubby has been to afew & always laughs saying I'd never survive - or at least not go to the loo from the moment we'd arrive to the moment we got home!   we have friends visiting this weekend with there 5 year old son so going to afew fetes, hoping the weather stays sunny & having a BBQ. Also only 4 more sleeps til our prep group course! 

How's the bump Nic? How are you & Max Jelly? 

Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

I'm afraid even in my younger years I was never tempted by camping and communal showers. I like my comforts. now if there was a 5* hotel on site, then it'd be a different matter 

good luck with your course next week, make sure you tell us all about it! have you been doing your home work?

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

I quite like camping for afew days - if the weather is good, but hubby not so keen. Re homework - I was abit of a stalker yesterday - apparently we have to list all the addresses we have ever lived at - and about 15 years ago I lived in a flat with a friend and couldn't remember the number - so I drove there & rang the bell & this woman answered and must have thought I was a complete nutter asking her 'are you the flat on the first floor looking over the car park with the balcony & are you number 25'. Good job I checked as I could have sworn it was number 7!   sent our CBR check off and in process or sorting out child care experience helping in a creche so all coming on well. Hoping for a list of 'homework' tasks on Monday as I want to start working on them! 

No other gossip, just plodding along. Though reality has hit if we are really really lucky we could have our LO home early next year - one of the ladies on the adoption thread was approved to adopt only last week & already has a link to LOs!

Hope everyone else doing ok. Any gossip or bumps, houses, exciting holiday or day trips??


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh wow, missed all the chats   glad to see you both back here though  

I'm not one for camping either... Used to do it loads when I was little.... Caravan holidays!!!! Eeekkkkk   lol now I'm far too comfy in hotels hehe 
Went to a few festivals years ago.... Tho loos was a big horrid issue for me! Ended up 'going' behind trees and bushes hehe, didn't really care who saw, was slim then   plus everyone so drunk no one cares, hence why loos so bad! 

Lizard, wow, it's all happening your end! I'm sooooooo excited for you both!  
Nic, glad you had a fab hols   and super proud of you for keeping food down  

Not much going on this end. Been on a diet for a week and a half now and lost 3kg!!! (6.9lbs) pretty proud of myself but hard work eating 5times per day! 2 more kg and I'm back at my pre baby weight!  
Little Max is well, already looks like a young boy. 
Actually of to the doctors in a sec as noticed yesterday that his skin behind his ear is coming lose!! feel like a bad mother for not noticing this earlier   ran up to the pharmacist to seek advice, and bless the girl behind the counter could see I was rather upset about it. Told me she's seen this before and it happens as sometimes the skin gets too dry. Felt even worse then as how could I not have noticed it!   normaly it just heals up, but sometimes it can get infected as baby can itch it etc, she thought best to see doctor as she can see some yellow, meaning she thinks it's infected.   max doesn't seem bothered by it at all but makes me feel so bad! 

Anyway, better head off...... Happy Friday all  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Wowsers Jelly - 3kg in a week and a half - that's good going! I gave up Weightwatchers a few months back & bizarrely now in the mood for losing a little weight - just cutting out a few things has meant I lost 3lbs in last 2 weeks so keen to keep that up! How'd Max get in at the doctors?


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Im still here too  I posted an update but was at end of a page so not sure you read it. 

Lizard- omg countdown begins for your classed!! Its so exciting. Im so pleased for you I could burst  Well im about bursting anyway. Do you have to decide on lo or fo you just get matched? 

Nic- how you feeling? How was hol? Have you heard of a babymoon? 

Jelly- Well done on the weight loss thats very good going. Dont feel bad bt maxs ear. My dss has the same ear problem behind just one ear which gets infected at least once a year. Its so hard to prevent and remember to check. Love the picture of max  gorgeous

Went for consultant appt thurs and baby head down and has been for few weeks. I have to go back at 38wls to set date to be induced as im on clexane. So if I want the option of pain relieve other than gas n air I have to come off the clexane. Only way is to set a date and stop taking clexane. Finished work yesterday which was very surreal. Just feel like im on hol at mo. Sure it will sink in. 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Em – oh fantastic!  It seems to have gone so quickly from this side, I suppose it feels longer for you!  Enjoy the time off before your life gets turned upside down in a few weeks!  

Lizard – congratulations on the weight loss!!  I have to cut out all the bad stuff as well, eat fruit instead of ice creams!   Good luck with prep group and the rest of the adoption process.  It is amazing how quickly they sort things out over there, when my husband and his ex wanted to adopt over here there were 2 years of investigation, and they were told that the waiting list to adopt a child from The Netherlands was 9 years, but that was 15 years ago, I hope things have changed since then!

Jelly – congratulations to you too!  Hope Max’s ear clears up soon.  I remember noticing Isabella had dry skin behind her ear when she was younger, it took me a while to notice as well.  

Nic – I would be in the room next to you, shall we go for a pampering session and cocktails by the pool?!  

Hi to everyone else!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies   

So, I took little Max to see the doctor.... Well actually, we got into the waiting room, mark asked if I had checked his ear that morning, day after I noticed the skin issue, which I hadn't   see how bad I am at all this!! Anyway, checked it there and then and it was gone   skin healed, just a little dry but nothing, nada!   so said thank you to the reception girl and left hehe. Weird. 

Anyhow, how are my favourite girlies??

Lizard, how's prep group going??  

Nic, you fat yet   hehe hope you and bump are well  

Em, hope you enjoying every minute at home   and doing all your last bit shopping. I was in labour for 6hours before I ended up with a c-section. Didn't take any drugs, tried gas n air but left my mouth so dry and just didn't like it. Hurt like [email protected], I won't lie to you   but do what is right for you ........ TAKE ALL THE DRUGS THEY GIVE YOU hehe I just didn't want the drugs cause deep inside I think I just knew I would end up with a section, and I just wanted to feel that pain, sound strange but there you go.....

Sue, how's are you sweetie?   you still being good and eating well??   so boring isn't it hahaha
I only managed to lose 3.5kg (7.11lbs) in total on my 2week diet. Know it's pretty good but hoped for a bit more as started off so well, clearly slowed down towards the end...... Might try it again in a few weeks time  

Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi All,

Jelly -3.5kg is fab and enough for you to see the difference and hopefully keep it up! Lol re Max & your Doctor trip - sure that's not the first time it's happened at the surgery! 

Em - wow I can't believe you have finished. Enjoy the time off relaxing at things are going to change somewhat when the stork delivers your baby!  

Sue - Wowsers long wait in Netherlands to adopt. If all goes well we will be approved in December and then its a matter of waiting for the right match to our LO. Reading the adoption threads some ladies are matched quite soon after being approved (  that's us) and other wait several months for the right match.

Nic - hope all well with you & bump growing nice & neat!  

Vic - is the running coming on well? What mileage are you up to? 

Well....first day of prep group done! It was alittle weird to begin with and everyone alittle shy, but then we got into it. We leant alot about the needs of adopted children and the effect of neglect, physical abuse & mental abuse and how parenting at adopted child will be different. It was great as we looked at several real life case studies and talked about how the needs of those child will be different to those of a birth child which will definitely help us when our LO comes home next year  Came away feeling positive but I did have afew sad moments during the day  . Enjoying afew days off with hubby at the moment - very relaxing!

Love to all, lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, sounds all really positive tho,   you be matched quickly too   I'm so excited for you! I'm sure some of it isn't easy but you are strong my lady, and good things will come your way   can't wait for next update   xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey lovely ladies

Next week is gona be hot,hot,hot. Starting this aft I think. Gona get all baby stuff washed and ready a d catch a few rays I think 

Sue- thankyou. It's gone so quick since 20wks scan as felt more relaxed after that hurdle

Jelly- glad maxs ear has healed. Strange thing skin. Did you go to any baby groups? I'm same Jelly want to try and avoid pain relief but just case I cave in thought better have the option  

Lizard- Great news on prep class. Sounds really informative and positive. Glad you and hubby have few days together to reflect on class and spend time together. Have you any hols planned? 

Well I don't know about relaxing as I have something on most days for next two weeks but will make time fly 
 Got lots of lunchs and teas out with friends which will be nice before baby comes. O
omg cannot believe baby could be here within the next four weeks 

Xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh Em - you can't beat freshly washed clothes dried on the line! They will smell so lovely & fresh. Hubby & I have actually been off this week - just pottering at home, nice day trip & lunch out. It's been lovely & relaxing. I'm loving the hot weather - hope you cope with the heat & your bump! 

How is everyone else? Got any nice plans for the weekend? We are just chilling this w/e as had visitors for past 2 weekends.


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, enjoy your relaxing weekend!!   we are doing the same here. Winter here now, getting colder for sure! 
Went out last night with 'girl next door' only shared a bottle and I feel like I have a hangover this morning!!! Def can't drink anymore, must be age hehe
Going to force man to take me out for breakkie this morning, diet starts Monday again  

Have a great weekend ladies xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Wowsers ladies - it's hot hot hot!  I can cope with sitting in it for about 10mins at moment so how Murray & Djokovic have been playing for over 2 hours i don't know! Hope Em & Nic are coping in the heat!


----------



## Jelly.B

Glad to hear you finally got some heat over there   must admit, me and tennis   hehe not such a fan...

Em, yes I joined a mothers group here. I didn't have any friends so was really important to me. I love it. I see more of certain people from the group then others. And it's nice as you can share things, give each other advice and so on. We meet on Thursdays 10-12   in the beginning we met outside, in a park or something... Now we have started going to each others houses as getting cold here!!

It's cold!!!! Hehe well when I say cold, the days are still around 17-18 degrees but the wind is very chilly. Trust me, people here now walk around with boots and winter jackets!!!!   
All three of us went down the beach yesterday for a coffee and a 'small' slice of cake and there was people in the sea!!!! Now, they must have been foreigners! No Oz people think this is warm beach sunbathing weather hehe

Happy Monday ladies 
Diet again for next two weeks, hoping it will be the last as so close....so close...   need pre body back before it warms up here again as want to be down the beach beach beach  
Xxxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

wowsers, how hot is it? I'm struggling, currently sat here in my T shirt, knickers and feet in a bowl of cold water!! good job I work from home, lol! had a very hot and sticky weekend, did a bit of shopping and lunch al fresco on Saturday then just flopped around yesterday.

Em - cor blimey cant believe you are nearly there! we are on countdown now for you hun. think the rest of us need to start our sweepstake. I have to say I'm not getting vibes either way with you but I'm going to plump for girl for now, may change my mind later 

Lizard - good luck for the rest of prep this week, want to hear all about it xx

Vic - you still running? thought about you last night as DH went for a run, was thinking I might have to go out and find him collapsed in the street! what you been up to?

Jelly, up till recently over here 17c was a nice summers  day! jackets and boots, ha ha!

sue - how are you?

I've also taken a leaf out of Em's book and I've started washing curtains etc. got to make the most of our summer whilst its here. 

Big cooling hugs to us all
Nic xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies  
Hope you all enjoying that lovely weather you having    

Nearly weekend!!  

Lizard, how's prep group going? 

Max is nearly 6months old!!!?!?!!??!        how did that happened       

Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello lovely ladies  

What's everyone up to? 

Can't believe Max is 6 months old jelly - how are his crawling skills coming on? 

Also can't believe you could have the baby in next 4 weeks Em!! How are you getting on with names? 

Nic - have to laugh - hope you didn't have to answer your door in your knickers and t-shirt! 

Vic - how are you getting on with the training? 

Well, we finished Prep Group this week and really enjoyed it, though was emotional at times! Met some great couples who will stay in touch with which will fab having folks we can talk about adoption with. Everything else is moving in the right direction - references out, booked medicals, DBS checks done & first HS session booked with our SW for 20th July. 

Xxx


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies!!!

How long has it been since i have been here! Feels like forever, struggled to keep up with posts!!  

Em - how are yu managing with this heat!! Its been soooo hot, which i love but struggling to work in it.  I suppose at least you are finished now - ooooh not long, how are you feeling? Is everything ready now?

Nic - how did DH manage with his run?? I am up to a 10 miler once a week with 3 shorter runs during the week, one being a tempo run of about 5 miles!! I am not kidding you it is hard in this heat!!! How are you doing hun? Is bump getting bigger now!!

Lizard - I can't believe how quick this is happening for you and DH, i am so excited.  Do they give you any more indication of how long etc? 

Jelly - Wowsers nearly 6 months old, where has the time gone... Bet he is a real cheeky monkey   (haha love this!!) now bless him   

I am still around ladies, just been so busy recently and TBH just getting on with life and being myself! Still waiting for results to come back for chromosome etc, which could be a few more weeks.  Not in any rush though and TBH think i am scared to try again   

Love to you all xx


----------



## Robinson84

HI ladies 

Yes hot hot is the word although the last few days have been cooler but muggy at 17degrees. Can't believe this is your winter Jelly  I love hot weather so I've not been too bad, however after a bit of walking with bump I do feel very heavy and tired. Had midwife today and all well so don't need to go back as at consultant two weeks today to get induction date  

Vic- lovely to see you back  Oh my goodness running in this weather!! Well done you. I'm feeling really good and just about have everything ready. Just got few bits to get but not essential things. Hospital bags packed, nursery ready, clothes washed and ironed and most cleaning jobs done  Once you get your results you may feel differently I know I did. Glad your enjoying life though a break does the world of good.

Lizard- brilliant news you enjoyed your prep course  really sounds like things are moving fast with adoption. It's so exciting. Loving reading your updates. We're ok with names. Always had them chosen from when we were trying naturally. Harry or Rose unless we change our mind when we meet them   Yes the washing smells amazing

Jelly- People are in boots and jackets really!! I'm in strappy top and shorts  However pregnancy does make you really hot all the time which I will miss as was such a cold **** before. Aww that's lovely you mummys all meet up still. I'm really looking forward to meeting other mum's as I have no friends in my village as only moved here when met dh. All my close friends live 30mins+ drive away so can't just pop for cuppa. Happy 6months to Max. Cheeky little chap. 

Nic- I'm on countdown too  Eek can't wait. I feel boy but only because everyone I know has had a boy or having one  So I'm going with the trend. How you feeling apart from being hot? Glad your nesting too. I started early too with odd jobs and now it's a new job everyday. Spent one day cleaning the oven now it looks new. Dh finishes work on Tuesday as he's a teacher so I've got some jobs for him to do  

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Love the names Harry & Rose


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies  

Hope you all having a lovely weekend and weather still lush  

Happy 'half' birthday Max   where did that time go  

Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Happy half birthday to Max   Have you baked him a cake? Hope you are all having a nice weekend


----------



## Jelly.B

Can't believe he's 6 months! So happy and sad at the same time. They grow too quick, and not sure I could ever go through 'this' again, yet is so much fun cooking and feeding him solids, seeing him growing every day xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all? coping with the heat? sorry to sound like a broken record but HOT HOT HOT! not sleeping well due to heartburn as well, need loads of pillows to prop me up which is uncomfortable to sleep.

Vic - glad you are still out running, DH is struggling I must say. I think you're both crazy! but DH is the sort of person who cant sit still and gets twitchy if he doesn't do exercise - I have never understood that! Glad that you and DH are taking some time out and focussing on yourselves, its been pretty relentless for you for the last few years  . 

Lizard - how are you hun? what the next phase now? bet it feels really productive to tick the stages off your list  

Em - think me and DH need to get ourselves organised as we have officially got 12 weeks left or 14 maximum if you include potentially going 2 weeks over. that doesn't sound very long  I still feel like I shouldnt buy things 'just in case something goes wrong' and so far we have bought very little. My friend asked me the other day if I'd got my hospital bag packed - what!!!!! we are both feeling a bit shell shocked and scared if I'm honest. we start our ante natal classes this week so hopefully we will start to feel a bit more confident soon.

Aw Jelly, happy 6 months birthday to the gorgeous Max!! that means my bubba is 6 months too as we had EC on same day Max was born  

AFM well am now 28 weeks and got 5 weeks leave to take so could be finishing work  at 33w - eek that's only 5 weeks away! haven't yet fully decided cos we may be moving and will need some leave for that although don't know when we will be moving. the latest news is that we are awaiting some planning paperwork that the vendors should have applied for  at the end on the build. but as the house was built 5 years ago, they cant remember if the did this or not. they have had to reapply to planning who can take up to 8 weeks to respond so we are waiting to see what planning says. other than that we are good to go so if we hear from planning, it could happen fairly quickly after that. 

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

So so jealous of your weather!!! Been Raining here all day!!


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- I feel you with the heartburn and Uncomfortable sleeping in this heat! I,'ve started napping during the day again when not had good night's sleep  I've only just finished doing hospital bag so wouldn't worry. Your lucky getting antenatal classes early. We only started ours two weeks ago. Had our second one last night and last one next week. Last night was midwife one and was really good and informative. As for buying things we didn't til after 20wks and even then not the everything. Only recently bought clothes, changing mat for nursery and Moses basket bedding  Did the nursery at around 29wks so not that long ago. It still feels very surreal that were going to have a baby and I too still think things could go wrong but also feel blessed we've come this far   That will be nice finishing work. I'm enjoying being off now and doing more relaxing then jobs now. You may be very busy when you finish shopping and packing if you move 

Jelly- I love the sun but you can gladly have some to make it cooler at night   

Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Em

oh glad i'm not the only one who hasn't bought much, I was starting to feel a bit disorganised. I'm also thinking that I should do it now when I have a bit more energy although in this heat, maybe not!


Now Em I've got very confused about whats happening with you - can you tell me again - are you being induced and if so when? sorry if you already told me, I cant remember what the latest is. either way you haven't got long left  xx


----------



## Lizard39

Ohhh Em...a reminder of when your due & if being induced like Nic says would be good.

Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Nic- I wouldn't worry too much about buying things. I just think if we've forgotten anything dh can race out and get it. All I've got is essentials. I'm being induced as still on clexane and if I want pain relief better than gas and air I need to be off the clexane. Only way to do that is to be induced.

My due date is 05/08 but seeing consultant next thurs to get induction date,eek! So excited 

Had photo shoot today to take bump shots and then having other half when baby born. Was so lovely today we had some done outside in poppy field was so lovely 

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok? 

Xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks for the update Em, so this time next week we'll know the date  . Having photo shoot sounds like such a wonderful idea - bet you can't wait to see them


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  

Wishing you all a lovely weekend  

Xxxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all? nice weekend? am happy to report that the temp has dropped here (in fact if i'm honest its a little chilly but def not complaining) I can actually sleep and bear to have clothes on my skin 

we had our first NCT ante natal class on Saturday - hmm mixed views, some parts good, some parts a bit fluffy for our liking (lots of focus on 'how that makes us feel). went on for 4 hours but to be honest could have done it in half that. next week is about pain relief, will be paying LOTS of attention to that!!

tomorrow got to have a glucose tolerance test - am really scared as I faint a lot and the things that trigger it off are not eating/low blood sugar and hot weather - the test involves fasting overnight, having a blood test at 8am, sugary drinks for 2 hours and then another blood test. hmm, not feeling hopeful on this one! DH is coming with me though.  will let you know how I get on..........

Nicxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, I had that test and I'm not going to lie, I felt very very faint and sick! I spent most of the time sitting outside just breathing in fresh air. 
Will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

well I survived! thank goodness. today the weather is quite cool and cloudy despite the forecast to be for the hottest day of the year today  . anyway all to my advantage. no fainting or feeling faint but the sugary drink made me feel sick but hey ho, I'm used to that by now!! it really was vile, like sugar syrup. feeling very tired now, probably cos I'm having a sugar crash and probably because next door neighbours burglar alarm went off at 4am.

anyone feeling fed up of hearing about the impending royal birth already? just lets get it over and done with, sooner that happens, sooner the hysteria will die down. ooh what an old humbug I am !

Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All,

I have been reading all your lovely stories and have just needed some time out.
Following 2 doses of methodrexate and 8 weeks of weekly HCG beta tests , my ectopic pregnancy has finally gone! They located the pregnancy in the right tube - but thanks to the powers that be - I didnt require any surgery to my tubes are where they belong. 
We have 3 frozen embryos so will be trying again in the New Year - we need some time out and some well deserved holidays!!

Hope you are all well and it will be nice to catch up with you all 
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Lovely to hear from you Rome    xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Rome

lovely to hear from you, glad you are ok and glad that you didn't have to lose your tube(s). must have been so hard to have it going on for 8 weeks though, big  . keep in touch and let us know whats going on in your life, sounds like some lovely holidays coming up


well ladies just had the hospital on the phone, I have borderline gestational diabetes  . so now got to go to the diabetic clinic tomorrow and learn how to monitor my blood sugar (4 x a day) and then next week have a scan to check bubs is not too big (diabetes can cause them to grow too big) and to see consultant, dietician etc. It could be just a blip and in next week my blood sugar is ok   or if it does continue to be borderline then I should be able to control it with diet. really hope so, I've had to take enough tablets when I was sick, don't want to take any more. feeling very fed up, my body just cant seem to cope with being pregnant, maybe that's why we have had problems TTC, it was my body's way of telling me it couldn't do it. sorry just having a pity fest  

Nicxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

sending you the hugest of hugs, Nic.  I hope you get on ok at the clinic tomorrow.  

Rome, I am glad your ectopic has been sorted out.  Think you are doing the right thing, taking some time out and healing. 

Hi Jelly and everyone else! 

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

How did today go Nic? Complete pain, but here's   its just alittle blip during pregnancy. Your little cherub is certainly a monkey already! But it will be worth it! Take care and TAKE IT EASY over next few weeks.  

Hi Rome - nice to near from you & glad that you have sorted things out now Enjoy taking some time out with hubby this year  

Hi Sue, Vic, Jelly & Em   any news yet Em......


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, agree with lizard, it's just a little 'blip'    sending you super hugs  

HELLO LIZARD!! Where have you been?!?! Missed ya! 

Sue, hope you well chick  

Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hello lovelies

Well had consultant appt and all good  Baby doing well and still head down. All good with me to so consultant not going to induce me early but won't let me go more than 7days past due date. So booked in for induction on 11th of August, eek! So we are on countdown now

Nic- sorry to hear about your gtt result but I'm sure all will be well. I fainted when had my gtt as I'm same feel faint if don't eat and not good with blood being taken. Hope clinic went well. Hope next nct goes well. We had midwife session last week and went through labour and pain relief. Was really good. This was just our local class so yours might be better with it being nct

Lizard- hey, how's you? What's next step with adoption? 

Jelly- how's weather?  

Rome- lovely to hear from you and glad your having a break 

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

eeeeek, Em!!!  Good luck for the next couple of weeks, whenever your little one decides to make an appearance!  I will have to start stalking you daily now!!!    My DH is 40 on the 11th, so it is a good day to be born!!!  

Does it feel real yet??!  

Hi everyone else!  

Sue


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good Luck Emma- Keep us all posted with what happens. Hope everyone else is well Have a good Sunday xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all? glad its cooled down, just wish this rain would bog off! we slept with the windows open the other night, it rained heavily and left lovely stain marks on the walls below the window  

Sue - you made me laugh about your stalking comment! I too am stalking with you

Lizard - hows you hun? sunday lunch update needed!

Jelly - is it still cold?!

Vic - what you up to?

Rome - hi hun

Em -ooh how exciting, countdown has begun. time to eat curries! my granddad said that when my grandma was due he took her for a drive down a really bumpy road! not sure if it worked though!

AFM well been pricking my finger 4 times a day and my blood sugar is too high after breakfast but ok the rest of the day. this is despite eating what the dietician told me to  . so not sure what will happen now as clearly I cant control the morning rise with diet alone. got my consultants appointment on Wednesday so will know a bit more by then. I'm just wishing the next 10 weeks away now, just want bubs here safe. we also had our second ante natal class which was much better, all very factual and a lot less 'fluffy'. learned lots about pain relief  . also only got 4 weeks left at work so I'm on countdown too  

Nicxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Urm..... Nic..... have you noticed that Em hasn´t been online since 27th??    

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oooooh, you're right! can we get excited yet (gulp)?!! 

Nicxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am very good at this stalking lark!!!   

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Oh La LA......are we going to be aunties again soon ....  or we might already be!


----------



## Jelly.B

Ohhhhhhh     IM SO EXCITED I COULD PEE MY PANTS!   

So girls, what's it going to be? Boy or girl      

My vote is BOY!    

EM........WHERE ARE YOU??


----------



## Wraakgodin

My vote is for a boy too, Jelly.  I hope I am not getting everyone excited for nothing!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

If so..... We know where you live     hehe


----------



## Wraakgodin

eeeek!  *runs and hides*  

I just happened to mention that she hadn´t been online for a few days......!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe   very very excited nonetheless


----------



## Wraakgodin

you and me both!

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Odds have got to be in favour of Team PINK to even things out with Max & Nic in team Blue!


----------



## Wraakgodin

*Sue opens up the bar, passes round the popcorn and makes herself comfortable*

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ooh Sue pass the popcorn to me but you'd best have a drink on my behalf! I'm going for team pink although I'm still not certain one way or another. lets hope we find out soon.........

hope everyone else ok? I've been to the hospital again today and I've got to take insulin   but only in the morning and only on the lowest dose. just hoping it will keep it under control at that and I don't need any more. they did tell me I have to inform DVLA and insurance company and nurse said I should think about whether I want to drive or not!! what!! I feel absolutely fine, its not like I'm having hypos and passing out. think they just have to say it to cover themselves. would have to give up work straight away if I did stop (hmm maybe not so bad then!). feeling a bit bamboozled by all the injections and finger pricking I've got to do - you'd think after 2 cycles of IVF plus 12 weeks of fragmin I'd be used to that by now   the other thing that she said is that they also discuss induction at 38 weeks - she said it depends on how well controlled my levels are and whether baby has put on too much weight (he was fine today though) but even so I wont go over 40 weeks. Me and DH are pooing our pants now - 8 weeks away is so soon. got loads to do before then, one of which may be moving house! aarrrrrggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hello lovelies 

I'm still here  Loving all the excitement making me very excited!! ooo two all for boy and girl. Three all if you count me and dh. He thinks girl and I'm going for boy. Having lots of long walks, bouncing on me birthing ball, drinking raspberry tea and loving  Not sure it makes a difference. Having more frequent pains in cervix and period type pains so think things are moving in right direction,eek. Also started with jelly type discharge today which could be the beginning of the show? What day does everyone think baby will come? I think baby will come this weekend  

Nic- Sorry you have to take insulin  but woohoo to meeting your baby baby boy in 8 weeks  I've just realised I've been left work now for 4 weeks!! Time does fly but done a lot in that time. What week will you be 38wks then?

Sue- No still doesn't feel real. Think it will be one a emotional moment when we meet our baby

Jelly- you'll be pleased to know we've had some rain  However I'm pleased we have just to cool it down at night. 

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Em!  You got us all worried/excited!  And then I got the notification that you had replied to the thread I was expecting to hear that the little one was here!!!    There is an unwritten FF rule that you don’t go AWOL so close to the birth without a very good reason!!!    

Nic, I will have to restock the bar and nibbles now!   Sorry to hear that you have to take insulin.  We will be getting equally excited about you soon!!!  Oh blimey, you picked a great time to move house!  I hope it all goes smoothly.  

Going for a lie down now! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh em, squeeze 'it' out already    

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well said, Jelly!!!    

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Sorry sue hope the lie down wasn't my doing  I,'ll check in daily from now on 

  jelly my dh keeps saying that to me every morning

Lots of cervix pain yesterday and more horrible jelly discharge this morn so hope this means things are moving 


Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oooh, sounds good, Em!  Good luck for when it eventually happens!!!

             

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

yeah sounds promising Em, sooooo excited. somethings definitely happening!   for the next few days xxx


----------



## Lizard39

Morning all   just waiting for Em to check in for the day


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh don´t get me started again, Lizard!!!!     

Morning!  how are things there?  Too warm, DH and Isabella are just going into the pool!  

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

When you say hubby & Isabelle are going in the pool do you mean 'paddling pool' or do you have a huge proper pool - if the later - wowsers! Mind due I'm impressed with a paddling pool at moment - hubby wouldn't let me buy one recently for when we have friends over with kids - Scrouge!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

I've had my feet in a bowl of cold water in last couple of days - now THATS a down market pool!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lizard

The other two have nipped to the shops, so no photo of them in it



To get an idea of size, the length is 2.6m. DH has had her in stitches pretending to have a fight with the croc!

If I had known I would have sent our spare pool to you instead of giving it to the ungrateful family over the road! 

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

OMG I love it   and no wondered Isabelle is in stitches when daddy is wrestling to croc - I would have been too! I'm def going to get one next year when hopefully we'll have our LO.


----------



## Wraakgodin

It depends on the child, Lizard.  Isabella was scared of a pool this size last year, that is why we bought a smaller one and ended up with a spare.  But DH ripped the other pool while he was being attaked by flying ants!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Robinson84 - Last Active: 1/08/13, 19:12



Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Em did say she thought the weekend........oh la La! I'll be checking in first thing tomorrow morning! I'm still going for a girl to even things out with Isabelle & pink Em and Max & blue Nic.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I keep coming back downstairs to check for news, Lizard!!!  I will never get to sleep at this rate!!!  

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

I'm desperate for a good night sleep - was awake last night at 3am & didn't get back to sleep til just before 8am! Then social worker was over at 10 for 2.5 hrs of chatting about hubby & I, our relationship, IFV, miscarriage, loss etc. tiring day, but I did have a sleep this afternoon for 2 hours!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope we both manage to get some sleep tonight.  DH said earlier that he was worried about my irregular sleep.  I had a nap yesterday afternoon, and couldn't get to sleep at night!  
How do you think the meeting went?  What is the next step?

Better go to bed, I am too awake to sleep, and too asleep to write sense!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

How did you sleep, Lizard? Isabella woke me at 6am, and I wasn´t best pleased! 

Do you think we will hear news today?!!!



Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Good nights sleep thanks Sue - right through til 8am which was bliss! Off strawberry picking shortly so we can make some jam!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ooooh, used to love strawberry picking when I was a child.  I was talking to my mum about it last week and she said that the people we used to go to don´t do PYO now, apparently people were eating too many as they go.  Shame a few idiots spoiling it for everyone else.  Glad you had a lovely nights sleep, I think you needed that!  

Something better be happening, or she is in trouble!!!   

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

oh blooming heck was hoping for some news! I think its very inconsiderate of Em not to be giving us half hourly updates? but then again she may be too busy.......

have had a very busy weekend tramping the streets looking for a lost cat (long story), antenatal classes and then my Dad and his wife visiting today which involved lots of house cleaning yesterday  . feeling rather knackered and cant wait for bed!

hope Sue & lizard get a better nights sleep and hope if Em's not sleeping its cos she's got a good reason!

Nicxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

knickerbockerglory said:


> I think its very inconsiderate of Em not to be giving us half hourly updates?


We will hold you to that when your time comes!!  

Sue


----------



## vicstar

Ladies its so exciting on here!!!! Just had what feels like weeks of catching up to do and cant believe i have missed all this  excitement!!!   oooh Em where are you - whats happening?!!!!

I'll catch up later today properly hopefully.. Just been so busy recently and lost all track of time.. 


Xx laters Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Vicstar!  At the moment I get palpitations every time I see someone post on this thread!!!   

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

I've just received a very exciting text message from Em. she would like to let you know that Harry Martin was born at 2.20am this morning (his due date) via c section and weighing 7lb 10oz. Em will be in hospital till Wednesday, she says that she needs lessons from Sue on how to upload piccys!

            

Nicxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwwww..... bless!  What amazing excellent fantastic brilliant news!!!  The news we have waited so long for!!!  

I am going to blub!    Welcome to the world, Harry!

Send her my love, I will post instructions for photos when I get back, just going to nip to the shops!  DH just nagging me, so better dash!

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Woohoooooo......it's a  . Welcome to the world Harry - you will be so loved as Mummy Em & Daddy have been waiting for you so long  . Congratulations Em - look forward to seeing a piccie.

What a wonderful day


----------



## Jelly.B

Massive congrats to em      knew it would be team blue!  
Aawwww lovely news! How exciting!!! 
Upload pics ASAP!!  

Nite nite ladies xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Trying to remember how I do the pictures!

I usually use a site called photobucket.com, download it onto there and use the "URL" reference they give you and just paste it here - like this.



Cant wait to see the photos!

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

hooray!!! I was nearly self combusting logging on to FF!!!!!!!! such wonderful news for Em and DH.  Cant wait to see a pic of the gorgeous man, obviously my predication of team pink was totally off!

Enjoy being a mummy, Em you deserve it! 

Nicxxx


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, was testing photobucket but oh my... Pics comes out huge!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I change the size on my computer (on Microsoft Office Picture Manager, compress to web page size) and then download it to photobucket, and it seems to make it a nice size for the forum.


Tired after a busy day yesterday!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bless little madam!!!  

I'm doing everything on my iPhone or iPad .... Hhhmmmm will try and work it out


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, I haven´t got anything modern like that, my phone doesn´t even have a camera!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

And I thought I was the last person on earth to get one


----------



## Wraakgodin

I can´t see the point of having one, most of the time I am at home with Isabella, so have access to home phone and computer.  I only got a mobile for emergencies when I went out.  That doesn´t stop me entering competitions to win an ipad though!   

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe


----------



## Lizard39

Gorgeous photos ladies


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ha ha glad I'm not the only Luddite on here, my phone doesn't have internet access so cant send photos and only has a 1 megapixel camera so pics are [email protected] anyway! hoping to get an iphone for my birthday in september though so will soon be in the 21st century! (not saying I'll know how to use it though)

gorgeous pics, Max should be a baby model and Isabella looks so serene xxx


----------



## vicstar

HUGE MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO EM & DH   Really happy for you both and I love his name, such a cute name for a little boy.
Not long for you now Nic!!  

So sorry for being absent recently, but always thinking of you all


----------



## Jelly.B

Little man ill again   now on antibiotics. Poor thing. 

Hope everyone is well.... Nearly weekend.... Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em is now home with little Harry and doing well. I've seen some pics and he is gorgeous!!!   she will update you all in a few days  

Morning all, happy Sunday  

Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Jelly!

Great news that Em and Harry are both doing well.  I hope she is managing to get some sleep! 

DH's 40th birthday today, so not sure what we are going to do.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Happy 40th to DH


----------



## Lizard39

Thanks for the update Jelly - glad Em & Harry are doing well  

Happy 40th to your hubby Sue. Hope you spoil him! 

Hope everyone is ok & enjoying the weekend?  

Exciting update from me........hubby cooking me a Sunday roast today - first of the season! Hee hee hee!


----------



## Jelly.B

Yum yum lizard!!!! Hope it was TASTY!!!!!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all? good weekend?

Sue - happy birthday to DH, hope you had a good day out. my 40th is fast approaching  

Lizard - ooh exciting sunday lunch! we went to my Mum's on sat night and she did roast pork yum yum. ate too many carbs though (stuffing, potatoes and Yorkshire pud) and sent my blood sugars rocketing - oops!

Jelly - hows Max, hope the antibiotics are kicking in, poor little fella xx

Vic - so glad to see you on here - don't leave us!

AFM well had my hair done Saturday which took most of the day (cut &colour) so whilst I was reading Hello magazines, left DH with a large list of cleaning chores to be done . then on sunday we finally bit the bullet and went and bought a pram. we've been putting off for ages, its totally bamboozling! and unless I wanted to spend £1000 on a pram (erm, no thanks) I have found out the boot on a VW polo isn't as big as you think. I can fit the pram in the boot but you have to remove a wheel! trying to persuade DH I need a new car but funnily enough its falling on deaf ears!

only got 2 weeks left at work but got 3 days leave to take so actually only got 7 working days to go - eek!
Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hi Nic - dare I admit it.....I've started taking a peek of pushchairs too   - just online in mothercare & John Lewis! OMG I'm completely bamboozled too  , especially given that we won't actually need a lie-flat pram.  What did you go for?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for DH’s birthday wishes.  We had a nice quiet day, just the 3 of us, which is just what he wanted as we had a busy week.  

Lizard – hmmmmm…. Sunday roast!  

Nic – I am well over the hill!  I married a toyboy!  When we went to buy a pram we found out there was a 3 month wait for it to be delivered (they wait until there is a large order and then they can get a good price), it is a good job I didn´t wait until the last minute!!!  Hope DH realises that you need a bigger car, it isn´t just the pram you need to fit in there, it is all the other accessories if you go anywhere with a baby!  Hope those 7 days go quickly!

DH back to work after 3 weeks off, so getting back into the routine now.  

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

ha ha its mind blowing! its like saying go out a buy a car but you know nothing about what makes and models there are and don't know what functions you need. we got a Mothercare orb, its compact (well as much as they are). have to say the staff in mothercare are very knowledgeable and helpful. I told DH we were not leaving the store till we had ordered one! (DH also a bit hung over due to stepdad cracking out his whisky the night before.........). been having anxiety dreams about not being able to leave hospital cos we haven't bought a car seat so glad this is finally done!


Sue I have a toyboy too (3yrs younger than me)!! we've also got to wait till 9th sept to collect the pram so glad we did it now

Nicxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic, DH is an anorak when it comes to cars and trucks, so when we needed a new car I left everything to him.  The going round various garages bores me to death!  When Isabella was a few months old we bought a second hand people carrier.  It was perfect for what we needed as we were in contact with DH’s kids at the time.  But it gave DH serious back trouble, so we had to take a big loss on it and buy something smaller.  I just couldn't bear to see him in constant pain, he went to 2 physios and the hospital and they all said that the car seat caused it.  We now have a Chevrolet, don't ask me what model, I have no idea!  Isabella has started taking after DH, he works for a truck manufacturer and when we are out in the car she screams out when she sees one from that company, she can tell the difference between that and other makes!  She has started to get into Formula One as well, and her favourites are Ferrari's!  I do dispair!  

Our pram came with a maxi cosi car seat, so that was easy to sort out!  

My hubby is 2 years 2 months younger, my ex husband was 3 years older.  So traded in for a younger model!!! 

Sue


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi all

Sorry for delay in writing 
Many congrats Emma- lovely news and a lovely name!  
Hope you are enjoying motherhood

Hope everyone is well

X


----------



## Lizard39

Hello lovely Ladies - how are we all doing? 

Em - hope you are adjusting to motherhood - can't wait to hear from you  

Jelly - how are you and Max doing? 

Nic - how many days left at work?? Any house news dare I ask? 

Vic - how is your training going? Are you on track? Have you had any more thought re next tx etc?  

Rome - nice to hear from you. Are you enjoying time off on the school summer holidays? Hope you are enjoying your break from tx this year

Sue - how are you doing? 

All good with me - cracking on with homework & meetings with Social Worker. Seems strange to think by Christmas we will be approved &   this time next year we will have our LO and I'll be on adoption leave - yikes!!

Lizard xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hello ladies

how are we all? good I hope. 

had a mixed weekend, sat was nice went out for afternoon tea as a 'hen' do seeing as I cant attend the real thing. despite the cakes on offer managed to restrict myself and keep my blood sugars within limits! then on sunday ended up in hospital as bubba wasn't moving in his usual way and they tell you that you must ring up if there is any change in the pattern of movements. they put a monitor on me and thankfully all ok and predictably in the last 2 days bubba has kicked the [email protected] out of me! we have decided to call him Terry cos he is terrorising us! it was so scary but best to be safe than sorry. My friend also had a stillborn baby at 34 weeks and the same thing happened to her - baby stopped moving, went in to be monitored and tragically baby had died. I think I'm ultra cautious cos of that as well.

Anyhoo, only got two days left at work, Thursday is my last day. eeek!!! got LOADS to do so am having a last minute rush but should get it done by tomorrow then thurs I've got a couple of meetings and of course have to sort my locker out (we hot desk so all my [email protected] is in a locker) so think that will occupy my last day! plus going out tomorrow night for a works leaving do (someone else's but I can piggy back) so busy week

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

Oh no Nic   that must have been scary. You did the right thing though by going to the hospital. Glad all is well with you and Terry now.   Enjoy your last few days at work and then after that its feet up and resting.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!  

Nothing much going on here, everyone got germs at the moment though!  I have an ear infection, DH and Isabella have streaming colds and coughs!  Just hope I don’t get that as well!

Nic, sending you a huge hug.  I am so glad everything is ok.  You are right to get it checked out, as you said, better to be safe than sorry.  Isabella was nicknamed “Ninja” when she was in my tummy!   2 days left!  Where does the time go?!  Isabella will be going to school 3 months time!  

Lizard, got everything crossed for you!  Hope the adoption procedure goes smoothly and you will soon have that LO placed with you!

Em, how are things there?  Settling into a routine with Harry? 

Hi Rome, Vicstar, Jelly and anyone I have missed!

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Hello lovely ladies

Sorry for my abscence  Thankyou for all your lovely messages. I actually started with really bad period pains on the thurs night 01/08 all through the night and thought it may have been the start. Then had mild contractions but not regular all day Friday and full show on Friday early evening. Following this contractions became more regular and went in on the Friday night as had a bleed but all was fine and contractions were 20mins+ apart so they sent me home. I laboured at home all day on the Sat and late Sat night contactions 5-6mins apart and pain getting unbearable so went in and was only 1cm but knackered as hadnt slept for two nights. They gave me some pethadine and I managed to get some sleep but DH had to go home as I was admitted onto a ward. He came back 3hrs later were I got in the bath and my waters broke about 10am Sun morn. Then went upto delivery suite were was checked again and 4cm. Then laboured until 10pm and baby had changed position on the Sat to back to back so at 11pm they offered me a c-section by this point I was 9cm!! I asked to get to 10 and push which I did but Harry wouldn't move so we went in for c section at 2am. What a weekend!! Amazing experience and so blessed with our little miracle


We had to stay in hospital for 6days from Sat-Fri. Harry had bad jaundice and had to stay in a uv crib 24/7 with just his nappy which was hard. Could only take him out for feeds and changing. Had to feed him every 3hrs too. I breast feed and had to top up on formula. Still breast feeding now and must say its getting much easier. Harry fedding every 2-3hrs and for a section of the day feeds every hour for about 4hrs. Hes been good last 4 nights and slept in two 4hr slots so im awake all day which is nice. 

Nic- Sorry to her about our scare glad alls well with you and baby. Eek not long now 

Lovely pics Jelly and Sue  I've just been on photo bucket and uploaded some pics. Where do I find the url thing? Do I just paste it direct into the post reply? 

Lizard- Wowee sounds like things are moving on  Soon be xmas

xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84




----------



## Robinson84

Think I got it wrong. Im usless with doing photo things. Took me weeks to work out ticker


----------



## Wraakgodin

Robinson84 said:


> Think I got it wrong. Im usless with doing photo things. Took me weeks to work out ticker




It is the bottom one, the IMG one!

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks Sue. I used the third one down, oops  Will try again tomorrow

Sat in bed waiting for Harry to wake up for his feed. Al sent me upto bed after his last feed just after 8 which last few nights he's been crying after with wind and been constantly feeding so I'm bit lost tonight with him actually sleeping at this time. 

Xxx


----------



## Robinson84




----------



## Robinson84

Thats Harry a few hours old first pic  Not the best pic of me,lol xx


----------



## Robinson84




----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Em! Those photos were worth the wait!!! He is gorgeous!!

Sue 

(and you look better than I did in those first photos!)


----------



## Shoegirl10

Beautiful xxxx


----------



## vicstar

Aww he is beautiful, well done you xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Such a cutie Em! Hope all going well  
Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks ladies. I'll put some more recent photos on as hes 3wks tomorrow and think he's fattening up abit  He was back upto his birth weight on Tues so hopefully this tues he'll be bit more. He's just grown out of his newborn baby grows but 0-3 too big so he's in upto 1mth. Were both doing well and still learning new things everyday with him what works and doesn't 

Its def a full time job

Hope your all well??

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hello ladies

how are we all - good bank holiday weekend? what a scorcher! me and DH were in the lakes, it was fab we even swam in an outdoor pool! lots of naughty foods for me   but managed to only have one blip. oops!

Em - piccies of Harry are fab, he looks gorgeous. send us some more (when you have time, lol!!)

Vic - hows you? was thinking of you as we drove through Skipton this weekend

Jelly - hows everyone in Oz - all better now I hope?

Sue - same to you have the lurgies gone now?

Rome - when does term, start for you, not long now  

Lizard - whats happening with you hun?

AFM had another hospital appointment yesterday. bubba still breech  . Hopefully he will move sometime soon but if he doesn't then the most realistic option is a c section. I could try and go into labour naturally but don't want to because there are more risks with a breech birth and just want to do what I have to do to get him here safe. they also might need to induce me cos of the diabetes and if they need to do that there's no way they will induce with a breech birth. I'm booking in for acupuncture and there are exercises you can do so will try those and they can also do an external manipulation in hospital which sounds grim but statistically is safer than CS. might try standing on my head too!

DH off on his brothers stag do this weekend so will be home alone. He is worried about leaving me as its a 4 hours train journey away, whereas I will be enjoying a bit of me time this weekend  

Nicxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Nic!

Lurgies have gone, thanks!  Touch wood they don´t come back!

Isabella was always breech (a problem before she came out!  ) I was given the same options as you, I wanted the option that was best for Isabella, as you said there are complications and risks with a breech birth, and with trying to turn her they said there was only a 50/50 chance that it would work, and I didn’t want to go through all that for nothing!  So a c-section sounded the best option all round.  But that is just me, obviously you might make a different decision.  Enjoy you lovely quiet weekend, I suppose the last one for a while on your own, you won´t get the chance much when your little boy comes!  

Ripping out the hedges round the front garden this weekend, and replacing them with long planters.  The hedge has got a weed through it that is nearly impossible to get rid of, so thought planters would be a better option than a cold low brick wall like the neighbour has got.  I want some colour in my garden.  DH started to dig up the hedges last night, soon he had a crowd of 6 women watching him.  I suppose they thought he was the coca cola guy!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies   
How is everyone  

Gone quiet on here...... TALK LADIES, TALK  

Nic, sorry to hear little bub is breech. A csection isn't that bad tho, I recovered in a few days   like you say, most important thing is to get him here safe  

Lizard, how's it all going??   haven't heard from you in a while..... 

Em, hope you getting on well at home with Harry   you getting any sleep?  

Sue, how's the gardening going?? I have my days where I love to do stuff out there.... I have days where I just look at it and 'Urk' hehe

Vic, miss ya chick!   hope you well 

All great our end, although it never seems to stop raining!! Waiting for summer..... 

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, DH spent most of yesterday afternoon driving round DIY centres to get the wood (first didnt have it in stock, the second one he couldn´t park) so starting construction on the first one today.  Step daughter is coming to collect her stuff today as well (after 14 months!).  Going to be hard emotionally for DH.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

How old is step daughter? hope DH ok


----------



## Wraakgodin

She is 21, going on 12!  I am going to try to keep Isabella away from her as much as possible.  If she has made it clear to us that she doesn´t want anything more to do with us then it isnt fair for her to see Isabella.  When she left it took Isabella about 6 months to stop asking about her, it isn´t right for her to go through all that again.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Think you're right. Sad really eh


----------



## Wraakgodin

Very sad, Jelly.  But I can look back and say that I did the best I could for her.  Her mum did a good job brainwashing her against us, we just got to her too late.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## jack12

robinson.....just popping on to see how things were going and see you have had your little one!!!!! so happy for you and your family. he is adorable. xxxxx

lizard....hello my lovely too xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hello Jack

how are you and the lovely Connie?

Nicxx


----------



## jack12

hi hun......woweee hows you doing hun? yea we all good thankyou. she nine months now and such a happy gentle little soul. xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all - very quiet on here? that said not sure I've got anything to tell you all! life is plodding along, got my scan next week to see if bubba is still breech, then will know more about whats happening from there. am trying exercises for turning and desperately trying to get hold of my acupuncturist who I suspect is on hols cos she's not returning my calls! I have however got an appointment this Friday for acupuncture on the NHS! at my hospital they will offer it for pregnancy related stuff (just not for IVF otherwise would have saved a fortune!). the letter says 'please bring a partner with you' - do you think there's a medical reason for this as DH will struggle to get time off?

on the house front, still waiting for planning to sign something off, should have been done 2 weeks ago, planning officer been on holiday and now says she'll have a look at it in the next 2 weeks! WTF! so moving before bubba is born is a complete no-no now. anyone want a trip north to help pack boxes  

take care ladies

nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Help packing!!! No way, I need help here!! I'm moving in less then 3 weeks and so far managed to pack ONE BOX!! It's soooo hard when looking after a toddler that wants to crawl everywhere and wants your attention most of the time lol. If you move after little bub is born you be just fine Hun, they only sleep and eat at that point lol   
Glad you doing well Hun. You been shopping lots?? :0) 

Max is getting his first tooth through wow, big boy now lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

If I wasn´t so geographically challenged I would help both of you move!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, thought you was super mummy'woman' type thing   surely you can help us both


----------



## Wraakgodin

If I had the money for transport I would, Jelly!!!  Unfortunately this Super Mummy hasn´t mastered flying with her cape yet!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe giggle


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Sue, I'm sending the airfare right now!

Jelly, you can get the removals firm to pack for you as well but I'm too much of a control freak to let strangers do it for me (plus don't like the thought of them rifling through your knicker drawer!). max is looking totally gorgeous as usual, he has so much hair now, so grown up!

Nicxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Got a confession to make. picked the pram up yesterday, all boxed up. the staff at Mothercare put it in my car but when I got home I had a choice of waiting till DH got home or doing it myself. erm, might have done it myself and now cant walk today, feel like I have split my lady bits in two! I know, I know, stupid!


----------



## Jelly.B

We had a removal company do all our packing from UK to Oz but like you say, I'm not really comfy people packing my stuff   plus we are literally moving a couple of roads away, just seems a bit excessive   
I'm going to just throw all my clothes, still in hangers and shoes in car and just transfer into the new wardrobes at new place, easy  
We have booked a removal van tho, comes with two men   to help 

Booked a cleaner for current house and wow, so expensive!! Around £300!!! Eekk oh well, I can't possibly do it with Max plus I just want to get into new place to sort everything. 
Busy busy

Oh Nic   silly girl!!    
Xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hello ladies, how are we all, managing not to get blown away, not enjoying all this gale force wind!

Vic - it was the great north run today, how did you get on? xx

jelly - have you packed your boxes yet? when I bought a house with my ex, we literally lived half a street away (about 5 houses) so we just pushed our furniture down the street! wasn't worth the effort of putting it in a van and unloading, we must have looked a right sight!

Lizard - whats happening with you hun?

Sue -hows things with you?

AFM well I went for acupuncture on Friday but it was actually moxibustion (the burning herbs thing). I asked 2 midwives why the letter said 'bring a partner' and they both said oh, its because you might be a bit dizzy and cant drive home. well after months if not years  of acupuncture/moxa I knew i'd be ok and turned up on my own. the midwife at the hospital doing the moxa had a fit cause apparently you have to get your partner to do it  - it involves heating up an acupuncture point on your little toe and of course I cant reach my toes! was a bit p*ssed off as i'd asked at the hospital twice and no-one said this. anyway DH is now doing it at home 3 times a day. we do it in the conservatory cos the smell is awful plus if the ash falls on the floor its laminated and wont burn. so picture the scene, me in the conservatory on one of our reclining outdoor chairs, DH sat at my feet with a big smoking cigar thing, wafting it at my toes, smoke billowing from the open windows and smelling remarkably like an Amsterdam café. Cue my next door neighbour calling me over the fence to give me a parcel the postman had just left with her ( we couldn't hear the postie knocking, we had all the doors shut to keep the smell out). she gave us some very strange looks, I didn't know what to say and she just went inside! really need to have a word to  set the record straight! 

We also had a lovely day out yesterday in the Yorkshire Dales and had dinner out as a birthday celebration as its my birthday on Tuesday. 40 - eek!!

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIC 
      

Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks hun! 40, how did that happen, eh? will have to change my signature! having an afternoon shopping with Mum this afternoon then buying lots of seafood for birthday tea. we have a very small bottle (the one glass size) of champagne in the fridge as well! haven't had a drink since xmas, will be drunk very quickly. Been thoroughly spoilt with pressies too. I've even treated myself and turned the heating on!! first time this year, well, it is my birthday!

Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds lovely nic. Enjoy that glass of bubbles  
Xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey lovely ladies

Nic- Happy Birthday   Sounds like you have a lovely day planned. When is your due date? Exciting times ahead. Hope the acupuncture stuff works. When will you know if having a C Section?

Jelly- Wow moving house. Where you going? Hows Max?

Lizard- Hows everything going?

Rome/Vic- thinking of you ladies. Hope your both well

Sue- Hows you?


AFM- Me and Harry well and settling into a routine well as much as can be with breast feeding. Went to our first mother and baby group on Friday. Harry loved it and was really good just laying there content. Harry's now 6wks old already!! The time is flying. Got 6wk check on thurs then back to the gym for me in the next few weeks. Harry doing well and weighs just over 9lb now. Has colic but I think its getting better well I hope so poor little thing. He is a good sleeper on a night though sleeping from 11-4.30-5ish. Shame I cant sleep as well as wake up every hr checking on him as he makes alot of noise in his sleep 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Em, that's the reason I only had Max next to me for two nights! After that he went into his own room and I slept soooooo much better   but it's a choice thing, you do what makes you feel happy  

Ps, send me more pics  

Where is our lovely lizard   and vic  
LADIES POST SOMETHING! Miss ya  

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic 
 
Hope you had a fantastic day!!! Wish it was my birthday and I could get DH to turn the heating on! Brrrrrr!

Em, lovely to hear how you and Harry are doing. Hope he gets over his colic soon, and you get a good nights sleep. I am thinking of going back to the gym to get my baby weight off!! 

Jelly, DH just rented a large van for all my stuff to NL, ex bought me out of the flat, so I got a bit of money for the contents as well (didn't even cover the cost of my sofa over here though!) so apart from a dresser and a couple of chairs which were items I had inherited, I didn't have many large things to take, although the van was stuffed full with all my other junk! Customs and sniffer dogs searched the van 4 times during the trip, every time he crossed the border, even when it was empty! Hope the cleaner does a good job for that price! We were in the same room as Isabella for 6 months, read all the scare stories, so thought it was for the best. Although even now she loves sleeping next to us, as soon as one of us gets out of bed she is in there! She is sleeping next to DH as we "speak"!

Not much going on here, doing work in the front garden between showers, building planters and a bench. Waiting for a couple of dry days to do some painting, I know we have left it a bit late in the year! Isabella has her first trial day at school on 1 October, just for an hour and a half. During that time we will have a meeting with the head of the school. She starts properly at the end of November, over here you start as soon as you are 4, no matter what time of year it is.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I haven't been to the gym this week yet eeekkk but lost 2pounds so far anyway. On my diet for two weeks again, hoping it will be the last   really helps if gym has a crèche. Mine does but just busy packing every free minute I get! Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I haven´t been for a year, and I am still paying!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Whoa!!! Can you 'freeze' the account till you ready to go maybe....


----------



## Jelly.B

Happy Friday girlies


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all? are you all busy at the mo, we've gone a bit quiet, haven't we?

had a lovely week last week with it being my '39th part 2' birthday. on Wednesday we had an appointment with the consultant about where to go from here. scan confirmed baby still breech, despite all the smelly moxabustion! so as i'm almost 38w the options are, book in for a c section or try the manual manipulation to turn him. we had a huge long chat with the consultant and couldn't decide what to do so she is seeing us next wed to either do the turning or sign paperwork for CS. our main objective is getting baby here safe. the manual manipulation does have a small risk of needing an emergency section right there and then as the cord can get entangled. and its only at best 50% successful and I just don't believe he will turn. even if he does turn I will still have to be induced due to the diabetes and be on an insulin drip throughout labour. because of the diabetes I'm more at risk of things going wrong during labour. so although I really really don't want a CS I'm thinking that maybe its the safest way forward, it one medical procedure to overcome as opposed to risking the turning then going ahead with induction. the consultant will give you all the options but ultimately wont tell you what to do, its such a big decision! if we have the section it will be done at 39 weeks  - not long now - eeek!!!

Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi
Happy belated birthday - hope you had a good day.
I feel that the safest option for you and baby is really important but you should do what feels right for you.

AFM had my tests at Serum Greek - I tested negative on the Hidden C   but my sample did show some bacteria so will be on antibiotics for the next week. 
due to have FET end of November and need to book my endometrium scratch for end of October. Just enjoying myself and being treatment free!!

Hope the rest of you are well
xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Rome, lovely to hear from you. Glad you are enjoying being TX free, its so nice to get off the rollercoaster for a bit and enjoy life? Keeping everything crossed for your FET in November

Nicxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

just a quick update from me - we've been to see the consultant and have decided to have a c section so its all booked in for next Monday. it all feels so surreal!

I don't have internet access on my phone so wont be able to post on here but am hoping I can text one of you and you will be able to post on here for me, just so that I can update you.

thanks ladies for being here with me every step of the way, genuinely couldn't have done it without you  

Nicxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

good luck hun - xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

OH MY GOD NIC!!!!! How blooming exciting!!!!!!!!!!! Who will you text??!!! Need to know so we can hassle that person haha. 
LADIES, WE ARE GOING TO BE AUNTIES AGAIN  
Xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Hello lovely Ladies. 

Sorry I've been rubbish and not on much - live and work has been somewhat hectic the past month or so! 

Woohoo Nic - fab news. Can't wait it know little man's name & weight! 

Em - how are you & Harry doing?

Jelly - have you moved house yet?

Vic - when's your run? Not long now? 

Hi Rome - lovely to hear from you again. Hope ll ones well ith your FET

Sue - at least you know it's only Monday you have to keep checking this thread for rather than with Em you were at it for a week!  

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Eeeeeeeek!  Good luck Nic!!!!  I am so so excited for you!  Ooooooh, it is happening!!  I know what a difficult journey it has been to get to this point and am getting a bit blubby just thinking about your son being here in a few days time!  

Exactly, Auntie Lizard, we know exactly where we are with c-sections, none of this hanging round for a week with false starts/hopes/excitement!  

Auntie Jelly is right, we need to know who to nag!!!   

Not much going on here, hopefully getting to the end of the germ infestation!  Although Isabella just woke up in distress and is now sleeping next to DH (as he has been up half last night with her, so is having an early night) in my half of the bed, so I will be sleeping on the sofa as I daren´t disturb either of them!  

Auntie Sue


----------



## vicstar

Hi ladies!!


Wow it seems like forever since i have been on here!!


Nic wowsers not long, hope u have a relaxing weekend ready for the big day on monday.  I think u have chosen the right option, it has to be about baby arriving safely.. Ooooh cant wait to hear!!


Well i did my run in 2.17 so really happy its a massive achievement for me and feel so proud that i did it, ran the whole way.. Cud have bin quicker but with so many runners u do get stuck in big groups that go slower but it was an amazing experience. Hoping to get another half marathon in before next tx!!


Rome - hey hun! I have been offered a 'scratch' too and hysteroscopy, apparently consultant is ringing me tomorrow to discuss. Weird tho because implantation isnt the problem? How are u otherwise, sounds like u and me both are just enjoying life tx free!!


Lizard - any news yet on adoption?


Em - baby is beautiful and sounds like u loving motherhood ! Loved the pics!


Jelly & sue - hope u both well??


Even tho not been around i have been thinking of u all, just needed to focus on me & dh for a while with no tx or baby talk! Feel much better for it!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, so nice to hear fom you   hope you well.

Vic, WELL DONE CHICK!!! That's super brill work.  

All other ladies  

I'm off to Margaret rivers this weekend. Lovely place with lots of yummy winery's hehe   can't wait! 
Have a fab weekend all xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Great, now I am thinking...... just because Nic has a c-section booked for Monday doesn't mean her son won´t make an appearance before then!!!  He might have other plans (like Isabella did, she decided to make an appearance two days before!)!!!  

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

SUE!!!!!!! STOP IT!!!!!!!!

well that would mean I'd have to have an 'emergency' section cos I don't want him coming out bum first! too many risks. no thanks! lets hope he arrives calmly on Monday as planned  

Vic - lovely to hear from you, well done on the Great North Run. my friend made me laugh cos her little girl said her teacher came second in the GNR. She knew because she had brought her medal into school and it was a silver medal. She didn't have the heart to tell her that all the medals are silver! so well done on coming second too! 

Nicxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, you mean an "emergency" one like I had!   Went for a check up after complaining of back ache and they decided to do the c-section there and then!  

You have got your bag packed, haven´t you??!    Believe me, you don't want to depend on a man to rush back home to do it!  

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

bag all packed Sue, don't worry! have just added some choccie biccies cos after Monday I can eat eat eat! and you know what hospital food is like. there is a mcdonalds down the road from hospital, think DH may have to bring some in! I'm dreaming about all the nice things I can eat after Monday mmmmmmm nom nom nom


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thinking of you on your last day of "freedom" Nic!  You life will never be the same after tomorrow!  Enjoy the peace and quiet while you can!!!   

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

I'm delight to announce......


......we are all Auntie's again! 'Henry' was born at 9:17am this morning weighing 6lbs 3oz & Nic said her, hubby & little Henry are all doing well & he is totally gorgeous!


----------



## Wraakgodin

awwwww..... i am going to blub!! Welcome to the world Henry! I can´t wait to see the photos!

Send her my congratulations and love, Lizard.



Auntie Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

YAYYYYYY!!!     LOVE the name too   was one of the names on my list  
Ohh and he's sooo tiny! thinking of you all  

Welcome to the world little man   massive congrats xxxxxxx


----------



## vicstar

WAHOOOO!!!! Many congrats nic and dh so happy baby henry has arrived safely!!!!! What a gorgeous name, i love it!!!   

Cant wait to see a piccie xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Fab news!!!!    xx


----------



## Robinson84

Massive Congrats Nic to you and your dh in the arrival of Henry. So pleased for you both and totally agree gorgeous name
Hope you are botg doing well and loik forward to pic of the little fellow  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

How are you doing, Em?  

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

thanks so much for your well wishes, we have had an amazing few days. got home last night after a few issues with feeding and now sat at the computer listening to wailing from downstairs (and that's just DH, lol!). we love him so much.

feeling much better than I thought after a section, which is not good as I keep forgetting i'm not supposed to lift things like kettles etc. 

will send a piccie if you PM me your email address, I don't want to post on line but will happily share the man with our group privately. we think he's gorgeous but we are biased of course!

lots of love to us all

Nicxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I haven't been on this thread for ages, and I hope you are all well.  Just to let you all know that I give birth to a baby boy called Nathan James on 6th August 2013 by emergency section, weighing 2Ib 15oz, has he came 11 weeks early.  I wasn't due until 17th October 2013.  We only got him home last Sunday on the 6th Oct. when he was 2 mths old, has he had been on the Neonatal Intensive Care Unit for 9 weeks.  I finally feel like a mum, instead of just knowing I'm a mum.  I didn't even reach the 7 mth stage of my pregnancy, and still miss being pregnant, even though I love him to bits.  We nearly lost him as well, has he wasn't breathing when he was born, and had to be resuscitated for 20 mins. So he is certainly a fighter and a miracle baby.    

Speak soon.

xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Nic- Glad your home and alls well. The love you feel just takes over doesnt it. I was same after my c section as like you recovered well after 3-4days. How are you sleeping? So happy your miracle is here  

Dolphins- Massive congrats on the birth of Nathan James. What a little fighter and a true miracle  Hope alls well now hes home

Wraak- Alls going well thanks but I dont know were the days go  Harry is so lovely. He has alot of colic which nothing seemed to help then I cottoned onto the fact dairy didnt seem to agree with him as when I ate eggs/cheese he was in agony. So I cut dairy out completely and we also started introducing formula on evening and for night feed and hes getting better. So maybe he's just growing out of colic not sure. I've been slowly introducing bottles and bf less and less as im ready to stop but feeling very guilty . He's a happy little baby and sleeping well at night only getting up for one feed  Hows you?

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well?

Love Em

xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

Dolphins - congratulations on the birth of Nathan! what a time you have both had, hope he is doing well now. the worry never stops, eh?

just a quick one from me to say hello, we are moving house on Friday and due to BT being rubbish wont have the internet back on for 2-3 weeks so will be incommunicado for a while. its completely manic here what with a newborn and moving so hopefully in 3 weeks i'll be a bit calmer!

Love
Nicxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, best of luck with move   hope to hear from you soon again. Desperate for more pics!!  

Em, so happy all going so well for you   

Dolphins, massive congrats   true miracle 

Vic, how are you sweetie??

Sue, hope man sorted pool finally hehe

Anyone heard from lizard   where are you chick??   miss ya x

Rome,  

Nite nite ladies xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

I'm still here Jelly!  

Hello everyone. Sorry I haven't been around much recently - have been reading but not posting much. Been somewhat busy at work, plus got a new boss so dealing with the repercussions of that!   Adoption process  is ticking along and still on track for approval panel in December. Our social worker has indicated to hubby & I, plus my mum & MIL when she met them last month that 'we wouldn't be waiting long for a match! Let's   that's true.

Nothing else to report I'm afraid! How is everyone else??

Lizard xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lizard   busy bee you   glad all is well. Bring on December!!! And that's great news re hopefully a quick match!      can't wait for more updates  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly – morning hun!  How is Max now?  Yes, FINALLY got DH to dismantle the pool.  Just got to clear the back garden, I have already got 2 green bins full, have to wait until they are emptied before I carry on!  

Lizard – oh dear, hope work settles down soon.  I hope the SW is right and you will soon be matched!  I am so excited for you! 

Nic – good luck with the move tomorrow!  I hope it all goes smoothly.  

Em – How is Harry’s colic doing?  Hope he is doing well, give him a big hug from his Auntie Sue! 

Dolphins – Huge congratulations on the birth of you son.  I am so glad to hear that he is now home, I am sorry to hear what you all went through, how terrifying.  I hope he continues to go from strength to strength.  

Not much going on here.  Isabella is starting school next month and has had a couple of trial days.  We agreed with the teacher on a half day, but when I went to collect her at 12 she didn't  want to come home!!  So I left empty handed and had to go back at 2.15 at the end of the school day!  I suppose I should be glad that she enjoys it so much, but there was a twinge of sadness that school is more fun than mummy!!!   We went out collecting autumn leaves this morning and are going to make a collage for papa later.  I am now looking for a part time job to earn extra money while she is at school.  I didn't think I would be able to jump back into my previous career working in financial admin, but after chatting to a job agency yesterday I couldn't even get a job as a production line worker as I haven't got experience!  I thought that they work in shifts, I could do mornings or evenings, and get some extra money, just temporarily while I look for something more in line with what I did before.  I assumed they would be crying out for people, especially at this time of year, but obviously not! 

Anyway, I am waffling!  Hope everyone is well.  

Sending a huge group hug.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi sue, Max is ok, actually cough hasn't been bad at all lately! Well, it's still a daily thing but he hasn't had a bad episode for over a week now PLEASE TOUCH WOOD!   got told to keep giving him nasal spray, daily, 3 times per day, 5 in each nostril. Was a nightmare at start but now he knows it's not hurting him so he's calm when I do it   wondering if this is what's making him cough less..... Dr said it would help as throat, mouth and nose all connected.... It's not a fix in such but work short time at least til we have sleep study done. Hoping it will be in next few weeks. But he's happy so not complaining lol. He's just getting his fourth tooth through, not affecting him like last three so that's a result!  

Hope you enjoying some 'you' time while madam at school hehe
I'm sure you will find something in terms of work. Keep looking, something will show when you least expect it   

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and sue, you will be pleased to know its been soooooo lush here lately! 32 degrees today in fact   hehe


----------



## Wraakgodin

Glad Max is doing a lot better, Jelly.  Touching more wood here that he doesnt have another bad episode.  Hope that appointment comes through quickly      

I don´t envy you at all - 32 degrees waaaay too high!!   We had a freak 21 degrees at the beginning of the week, but 11.3 degrees here at the moment, certainly coat weather!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, well its been quite windy so have felt more like 20   but can't wait to take max down the beach


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh, he will love it!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

My wobbly thighs won't


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, I know what you mean!!!  I couldn't even get in a swimming cozzie in my back garden!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm very near my pre baby weight. Actually, I'm not that bothered about the extra kilos. 2 to be precise lol but it's the wobbliness I hate!!!! If only I had the money to tighten things up haha
HIW you doing on weightloss?? Being good? Se I'm pretty good with food... It's the wine for me!!!!sun doesn't help that!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I started off at 20kg over my pre-baby weight, and I have lost 8 of it so far!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I have a great diet for you if you want to try it.... Two week one..... My friend lost 5kg in one week through it!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Shouldn't have said anything.... Poor little man been non stop coughing for nearly 3hours now.... It's 2am


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am happy doing WW at the moment, when I stick to it I can lose a kilo a week, I think 5kg in one week isn´t for me, it doesn´t sound healthy and I couldn´t stick to anything like that, I like my treats too much!  

Poor Max.  How is he now?  Sending you both a huge hug.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't worry, it's a good diet. Given to me by my old personal trainer (they never do things unhealthy, freaks haha) but yes it's tough and all you seem to do is eat. 6meals a day. But yes no treats lol. I lost just over 4kg but that was over 2weeks. Starting diet again tomoz hoping to lose a bit ready for beach time hehe
But think you doing really well Hun   you will get there I'm sure  

Max is ok. Better night last night thank goodness as I needed the sleep. Went out last night, firemans calendar launch party hehe was fun :0)
Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Jelly (and everyone else!)

You went to a firemans calendar launch party and didn´t invite me??!  I am insulted!!!      Glad Max is sleeping better, hope it continues!

I couldn´t have a diet where I can´t have the occasional naughty!  Yesterday I had a handful of crisps, which I counted the WW points, of course.  Still came in under points for the whole day.  4kg in 2 weeks is fantastic! Hope it goes just as well this time.  

Got a call from m-i-l yesterday.  She has bought Isabella a 3m wide trampoline for her birthday (in a months time) because it was half price in Aldi.  The shop assistant helped her get it into her car, but she got home and realised it was too heavy to get it out!  So could she come over and stick it in our shed until Isabella’s birthday?  So an hours notice of a visit from the m-i-l, I had to dash round and do the supermarket shopping, get home, tidy and hoover in that time!  Eeeeek!  We have flowerbeds on 3 sides of our (small) garden, and a decked seating area at the bottom, the size of the rest of it is 3.30m by 3.60m and that includes the path to the shed!  So think DH will have to pave some of the flowerbeds to get this trampoline in!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Lucky little girl    she's going to have lots of fun on that   

Eeekkk hope it fits!!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Nic- Hope the move goes ok with little one to make it extra busy  How's he sleeping?

Jelly and Sue- All this talk of diets and weight loss is making me feel very guilty  I've lost 2& half stone since having Harry which im positive the breast feeding helped. Just want to lose that last stone but its getting hard worknow  Well done Jelly. 

Sue- Harry's colic is better but still struggles with trapped wind and seems to take forever to poo  He's on formula now but no improvement. I'm considering changing to comfort milk next week. I'll give him extra snuggles in the morning for you

Lizard- Glad alls going well with you and cant wait to hear news of your little one 

AFM- Well another one of us is on the move. I'm moving house on Wed into a rented property as our house sold after Harry was born and its all gone through now. Unfortunately the house we wanted had subsidence so its been taken off the market for repair and we are waiting it out until it comes back on. Looking forward to moving now as hated being in limbo. On the Harry front he is growing so big now and far too fast but love all the new things he does every week

xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies   how is everyone Very quiet on here......   xxxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

just a quick hello from me as i'm using my Mum's internet  - I still have no internet connection, latest is an enginner needs to come out but not available for another 2 weeks   . feel like my right arm has been cut off! need to do xmas shopping online....... hope we are all good and sending lots of love to us all

anyway we are all good, move went well we've settled in. we had a family wedding at the weekend so its been a bit frantic but enjoyable. have to say the past few weeks are starting to catch up with me now, feeling more tired than i could tell you but all little henry has to do is smile and somehow its forgotten . although he slept bably last night, there were a few choice words I can tell you! he's changed so much in 7 weeks, he changes every day. he's got his first immunisations next week, recon its going to hurt me more than him, lol. DH has got a week off so we are off out shopping and trips out which is exciting as I could only drive last week for first time after the section.

hope to be back on soon although maybe by 2014 I will finally have internet! not happy with BT or Talk talk!!!

Nicxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Afternoon ladies!

Things busy here too.  I am getting ready for Isabella’s birthday at the weekend, making loads of flowers out of crepe paper to decorate the living room.  DH is on early shifts this week so I have been waking up at 4am and doing some then (before Isabella wakes up between 5 and 6!) and also in the evenings.  She starts school properly on Monday, it is all a bit frightening where the last 4 years have gone!  DH starts a new job on the 2nd which will mean a normal 7.30am to 4.15pm rather than shift work - hope that improves the sleep pattern for the whole family! 

Nic, I hope you get that internet working soon.  I would be shaking from withdrawal after half an hour!  Isabella was fine with her injections, I remember getting more upset than she did! If we don´t talk before, Happy Christmas and New Year!!  

Jelly, if I am not posting I am lurking!  

Em, how is Harry?  Hope you are both well and that colic has gone.  I have lost 11kg in 11 weeks now!    

Better go, someone is kicking a space hopper round the living room!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies  

So so quiet on here......   hope everyone is well  
Happy Xmas and new year to all my lovely ladies   xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope all is well with everyone  

Milestone here..... Max is 1    

Missing you all xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Agggghhhhh! How did that happen, Jelly??!!  I can't believe he is 1! Happy Birthday Max!



Sending love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Happy 1st Birthday Max   hope you had mummy running after you all day! 

How is everyone else doing?  

Hubby and I have now gone from the 'will we get approved club' to 'I wondered when our SW will find our LO club!'  Yes, we went to Approval a Panel last week and got approved - which is very exciting. I think this next stage will be the hardest - just waiting for a match. Hubby said we are allowed to start window shopping for cots, pushchairs etc next month, but not going to buy til we have a match!  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

wooohoooo!  Congratulations Lizard!!  I hope you get matched soon!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girls   

Ohhh lizard, super exciting!!!! 
Sue, hope you well  

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Omg, need to change my ticker     now that feels....eehhh.... Weird!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Changed mine as well, Jelly!!  

Everything fine here.  Isabella has picked up her second bug in a week, so keeping her off school for a few days.  

Better go, have to play princesses and castles!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Princess and castles HOW CUTE!


----------



## Lizard39

I'd like to be playing Pricesses & Castles or Cars & Trunks! We have only been approved a week, yet I'm struggling to motivate myself to work!


----------



## Jelly.B

Completely understand that lizard! So exciting!! OMG, what do you think you need to get, guess EVERYTHING!! Hehe so fun lol   sometimes I wish I lived near, could pass over so many things to you all lol xx


----------



## Robinson84

Happy new year everyone 

How was christmas?

Lizard- Woohoo what fantastic news. Approved  EEK!! I bet your so excited. Have you any idea how old your LO will be? Cant wait for you 

Jelly I need a new ticker too  Time goes far too quickly

Rome, Vic and Nic- hope your all well??

Wraak- how was your christmas? Was it all princesses and castles? 

xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Wraak you may have to remind me again how to do tickers


----------



## Jelly.B

Lizard, any new news??    

Em, just click on my ticker and it will take you there  

Hope everything is well with all. just getting ready taking little man to nursery for a couple of hours. Test day   
He will be starting next week, just once a week. Every Friday. Bliss!!     
Miss you all  
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Em - lovely to hear from you, how are things there? Christmas was lovely, Isabella spent the whole time playing with her cousin, I hardly saw her!  Yes, she has been prancing around in princess dresses ever since! That time with Jasmine has also made her less clingy and more enthusiastic to spend time at school and with other children.

Found a "tickers - technical support guide" thread for you - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45976.0

Jelly - hope everything goes ok at nursery

Lizard - any news?

Things are ok here, fell asleep on the sofa and can´t get back to sleep! Picked madam up from her after school class yesterday and the teacher said she had been naughty - didn't get chance to ask more though, will ask her normal teacher if she has heard anything. She enjoyed the class last week, but she said she didn't this week, so not sure whether she will go back next week. I am still looking for work, got a rejection e-mail last week, apparently they had over 600 applicants!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Nursery went well, thanks sue. 
I don't think There will be any issues but time will tell. He's so happy around other children   only thing is, not sure if a phase but if someone starts crying, he tend to cry too   and he doesn't like when children or adults are a little but too loud! Sensitive little soul hehe, needs to toughen up!  

Oh dear re madam. What do you think she's 'done' or said at school? Hope she's ok.   sounds like you had a good Xmas too  

Is it just me or has January felt really long??!!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

It definitely felt a long time until payday!   

Isabella has a thing about loud too - especially loud singing.  When we were in town at the weekend she put her hands over her ears the couple of times we went past buskers!  

From what Isabella said, she didn't want to participate in the activities because the person doing it was singing too loudly.  Perhaps that is why she said that she was naughty.  I will see what I can find out today.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

That's hardly being naughty tho.... Strong world for something like that. Get that teacher! Lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Her normal teacher hasn´t heard anything.  She did look through the window when she went past and saw Isabella sitting on the bench on her own, but doesn´t know if it was Isabella not wanting to do it, or whether she was given a time out.  

One of her classmate's mum has invited us both over on Friday - eeeek!  Contact with Dutchies!   

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Awww that be nice tho yeah   bring a bottle of wine, make you feel relaxed hehe  
Talk about wine, been told by 'man of the house' I need to 'watch' my wine bill!    ohhhh just like my wine lol. So hard when you in a hot climate, bbqs, lovely afternoons.......  Mums sitting at playgrounds 'popping' bottles, so funny by the way, just hearing it lol. 
BUT no wonder I'm not losing that last bit of fat thigh!!! 
Xx


----------



## Robinson84

Nope still cant do the ticker   Went on and designed it but dont know which link i need to paste  The link you posted Wraak doesnt work

Wraak-Aww glad you had a good xmas. Love that Isabella is into princesses  Glad shes getting a little more independence. All good here thanks. Harry is growing far too fast  Can't believe he's not a teeny baby anymore. Love that he's getting a little personality. He's rolled once but hasn't done it again. He tries to pull his knees up when on his tummy then gets frustrated and crys  What's that site called again were I can upload photo's then post them on here?

Jelly- Aww love a sensitive little boy  How was nursery?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Think it's called photobucket Em.

Also, re ticker, you need to copy the UBBCode I think in order for it to work (think that's right.. Sue??) 

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Urm..... the link didn´t work because the post was in the moderator section that you haven´t got access to - ooooops! Sorry! Here is a cut and paste of it



Jayne said:


> *Tickers - Technical Support Guide * ​
> *How do I add a ticker to my profile?*
> 
> Go to the website that you want to get your ticker from, ie. www.Lilypie.com You can do this either by going directly to their website, or by double clicking on a ticker that you have seen on a post.
> 
> Follow the instructions on the ticker website to create your ticker.
> 
> When you get the codes to add, choose the bulletin board code(BBCODE), or one which starts with URL=http://www.
> 
> Highlight this code by putting your mouse at the beginning of the code, clicking and holding and then dragging to the end of the code before un-clicking. Right click your mouse, select copy.
> 
> _*For Apple Mac users (without a right click mouse) either click and drag or triple click in the box to select the code. Use Command C to copy the code._
> 
> Go to your profile on Fertility Friends - this can be found by looking at the top of the index page, where there are a list of buttons such as Home, Index, Help, Search, etc. Choose profile.
> 
> Look to the left and select 'Forum Profile Information'.
> 
> Scroll down to your signature box and click where you want to add your ticker. When your mouse is in the correct place, right click your mouse and select paste. This will paste the code you copied earlier from the ticker website into your signature box.
> 
> _*For Apple Mac users (without a right click mouse) use Command V to paste the code into your signature box_
> 
> Go to the Change Profile button at the bottom of the page and click this to save the ticker into your signature.
> 
> You should now have your ticker in your signature space when you view your posts.
> 
> *Troubleshoot Tickers*​
> *I've pasted in my code, but my ticker's not there! *
> 
> Have you clicked 'Change Profile' to save the changes you've made?
> 
> If your ticker doesn't appear after you have done all the above, and saved via 'Change Profile', make sure you have enough characters left in your signature box to enable all of the code to fit. You can see how many character spaces you have used/have left by looking just underneath the signature box.
> 
> Go and look at your code on the ticker website and check if the whole code is now in your profile, if not, you ran out of character spaces and need to take some other info out of your profile before re-pasting your ticker code into the signature box again.
> 
> *My ticker was there and working, but now it's disappeared!*
> 
> 
> It may be that the website where you created your ticker is down or if your ticker isnt updating - what you might be seeing on your PC is a stored image in your temporary internet chache file. The ticker should work again once the ticker website is up and running properly again.
> *I want to remove/update my ticker in my profile*
> 
> 
> To remove an old ticker, simply go into your signature box and delete the code, and then click 'Change Profile'.
> 
> To update/change your ticker, then simply repeat the process in creating a new ticker, and then paste this new code into your signature box. Click 'Change Profile' and your new ticker should've replaced the old one.
> 
> *Tickers we do not allow - due to sensitivity*​
> The fetal stage tickers are not allowed to be not be used on our forum.
> 
> It has been bought to our attention that people who have suffered m/c or any baby loss are finding these tickers very difficult as they show the exact image of a baby at certain ages/stages.
> 
> If any are noticed on profiles they will be removed by the Admin team.




Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly.B said:


> Think it's called photobucket Em.


Yes, it is called photobucket

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, oh you love winding us up in the “summer” don´t you??!   Wind was bitter this morning, we were running late to had to cycle like mad with the wind blowing in my face – not nice!  No wine in this house, hubby allergic to alcohol!  

Em, they do grow too fast.  I am sure Isabella has had a growth spurt, I looked at her a couple of days ago and am certain she looks older!  Yes, I miss my little baby.    I still have all her baby things, I can´t bear to get rid of them.  I love the age that Harry is, when they are trying to do lots of new and wonderful things.  

Half day at school today, tomorrow they have a day off, some sort of teacher training, and we have a playdate with one of the other children.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Allergic to alcohol!!??!!!     wow, can't be fun    
Currently sitting with a glass watching coronation street   max playing happily with the baby bike seat I have bought but not managed to actually put together yet! Got a vintage bike (with a front basket   ) for my birthday in December but obv needed to get little fella a seat so it can be used lol . Finally bought one   hoping it will fit! X


----------



## Wraakgodin

Isabella loves going on the back of my bike, Jelly.  Well, except when it is cold.  You know how those dogs are putting their heads out of the window and feeling the breeze as the car goes along, well that is Isabella on the back of the bike!   

Got a shock this morning, looked out of my bedroom window and the alleyway next to the house and the path behind the sheds have been closed off - big sign saying "no entry - asbestos"!!  You would have thought that someone would have mentioned it!  If I had taken the bike out of the back of the shed as I sometimes do, I would have got a lung full of the stuff, as I had no warning not to go out that way.  There are men (in full protective gear and breathing apparatus) standing on top of one of the sheds, taking the roof off, I didn´t even know they contained asbestos.  

Hubby has some sort of bad reaction to medicine when he was about 20, and it damaged his liver.  I remember him having a trifle and not realising that the cream had alcohol in it, he only had a teaspoon before he realised and he was ill for a week - he is that sensitive.  He is also ill if he has too much fat in his diet because his body can´t process it.    He said he drunk a lifetime worth of alcohol before he got ill, so he has had his share!!   

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bless her! I hope max will love it too. Having a proper bike seat feels so Swedish to me so that's why I got it. Here everyone seems to go for trailers that you attach to your bike.."... But to me it's seems a bit like they sit there all alone, wouldn't hear what I'm saying really.... 

Oh that's nasty sue! Surely should be some warning signs??! 

Poor hubby, must be hard at times thinking you can't have that or this.... Mind you, so many things better in life then fatty food and wine hehe.... He must be fit as anything lol 
Xx


----------



## Robinson84

WOOHOO I did the ticker finally  

Sue- yes this is such a lovely age. Every week he's doing new things  Poor hubby being allergic to alcohol 

Jelly- aww bike seat sounds lovely  Bet you cant wait

xxx


----------



## Robinson84




----------



## Robinson84




----------



## Robinson84

Harry at christmas


----------



## Robinson84




----------



## Robinson84

This is my fav


----------



## Robinson84




----------



## Robinson84

This is Harry bt 12wks


----------



## Robinson84

This Harry last week


----------



## Robinson84

Yesterday


----------



## Jelly.B

Such cutie


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks Jelly


----------



## Wraakgodin

awwwwwww....... what a cutie!  Looks a happy little chappie!  

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks Sue

He a happy little guy but not at the mo with his teething 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Drug him up


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wonder if you can get away with that with 4 year olds, Jelly!  

Hope everyone is ok.

Sue


----------



## Robinson84

Jelly- I've tried everything  Teething gel, ambesol, capol, bickipegs, teething toys. Not sure what else to do. Since weaning him his sleeping has become awful. Last night was the worse yet. up every hour and after 4.30 wouldn't go back to sleep  Tried dream feeding that doesn't seem to make a difference. Food doesn't seem to make a difference to his sleeping. Even if I give him a night feed it doesn't make him sleep any longer he's up an hr later so it seems pointless. So feed him at 5 and he's up again at 6.30  

Hope everyone else is well 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, that made me giggle   

Oh bless you Em. It sure can be tough at time. Is he going through a growth spurt rather teething? Or maybe a bit of both as remember Max used to wake up lots during those times. 
I used to mix Max's 'drugs' as panadol never did much nor did nurofen but if I mixed it half and half it did wonders! 

Max's first day in nursery went fab! Apparently he was the perfect child  
I'm a happy mummy  

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wish I could think of something to help, Em.  Hope he grows out of it soon.  How was last night? 

Jelly, of course he is the perfect child, he has the perfect mummy!!   

DH going to his first meeting with Isabella's teacher late this afternoon, we don´t have anyone to look after her so I will have to stay at home.  It will be interesting!  The only comment I have had from her teacher in the past is that she is stubborn!  Got an appointment tomorrow with an agency to try to find some sort of admin volunteer work.  Will get me out and about and meeting people, will also look good on the CV. 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, stubborn ...... Surely not! Hehe
Hope meeting goes well   sure it will  
Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and good news re volunteer work! You go girl!


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, how did appointment go??

Little man has tonsillitis. Looking like both adenoids and tonsils will be coming out soon! Want my healthy little boy back  

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Jelly, poor little mite.  When will they do it - is there a long waiting list?  Send him a huge hug from me. 

Meeting went well. Overall they are pleased with her, they say she has lost a lot of the temper and attitude she had when she started (not sure where she got that from ). She has excellent word knowledge, so much so that they are going to test her as they are curious as to how good she actually is. They say she is like a sponge with information. She is interested in things and does well in the group. They say that she will have a good future ahead of her if she carries on like this. The only negative was that we have to be a bit stricter with her so she knows that no is no, and she isnt good at waiting her turn (I suppose being an only child she hasn´t had to!).  Proud mama!

Went for an appointment yesterday about the volunteer work but I got a bit nervous and tongue tied with my Dutch and the woman said bluntly that I should improve my Dutch first and they have nothing for me!  DH was furious, he said he that my Dutch is a lot better than the person he had on the phone from the organisation last week!  It isn´t my Dutch that is bad, I have got more qualifications in the language than a lot of people, it is just my self-confidence that is lacking and I thought volunteering would be a way to get over that.  Oh well, have to think of a plan B!   at the woman's attitude!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Bless little madam! Being strong minded is. Good thing! She will get far I'm sure  

Tell them to stuff it re job! That's ridic sue!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

She takes after her papa, Jelly!!  

You would think they would be crying out for volunteers - you are right,  them!!   

How is Max?  

Sue


----------



## Lizard39

Hello lovelies  . Thought I'd let you know I'm still alive   

Em - wowsers Harry looks so gorgeous & such a proper little boy. How have the past few night been with sleep etc?  

Jelly - loved you comment about summer coming & wine in the playground! I have this fab image of you! Has Max learnt any new skills lately? 

Nic - hope all well with you and H. Can't believe he is coming up to 5months...where has the time gone! 

Sue -   about not getting some voluntary work. Hope you find something soon.  Fab review about 'Madame' - no wonder you are a   mummy

Vic - not sure if you are still reading, but if you are, hope you and DH are doing ok and enjoying life 

AFU - well we are just 'waiting, waiting, waiting!'   this is def the hardest part of the process for me. Our SW(social worker) is fab and we have every faith in her to find us the right match & know she is working in the background for us. I'm struggling to concentrate on anything else at the moment, especially work!     had a fab week on holiday last month though - week of sunshine was such perfect, especially with the bad weather we are still having here!


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, max is better. Going back to GP tomoz morning just for them to check up on him. He hasn't put any weight on in ast 4months but that could be the sleep apnea as can hinder growth   
At least they keeping an eye on him. 

Lizard, so lovely to hear from you   bet you can't think of anything else! Don't blame you!! It's so very exciting!!    

Hello to all and happy valentines for tomoz teehee (personally I don't 'celebrate' it, but a good excuse to have a few drinks ha! 
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Heeeeey Lizard!  Great to hear from you!  I can understand you would have trouble concentrating!  I hope the SW finds the right match for you soon.  I can´t wait to hear more news!  

Jelly, how did you get on at the docs?  Happy Valentines to you too - I gave DH a card, which  means he should (if he knows what is good for him!) nip to the shops on the way home in a mad panic!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, you make me giggle lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Max so much better today! Roll on 20th for ENT dr! Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Isabella has more valentine gifts than me. She came home with a bag of chocs, sweets, 2 party tooters, 2 balloons (1 giant one, 1 normal) popcorn, bubble gum etc! She has stuffed her face and didn't even give me as much as a rolo! 

My computer has died, keeps shutting down after 2 mins. Having to type with 2 fingers on ipad mini.  Hopefully it is just a question of letting it cool down for a few hours, or give it a good suck with the Hoover! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Obviously that wasn't enough, she has just broken into fridge and stolen a carton of chocolate milk!


----------



## Jelly.B

That made me laugh!!!! So funny love it!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies just a quick hello from me, I posted ages ago and there were no replies for ages so I kind of gave up a bit - then just caught up on about 6 pages of posts and it looks like the old gang in back together  

will update you all later but we are good but NO SLEEP WOMAN ON THE EDGE OF A NERVOUS BREAKDOWN!!!! just off to give him his dream feed now not that it makes a difference..................am hoping they might cart me off to the funny farm cos I bet you get loads of lovely sleep there!

lotsa love to us all

Nicxx


----------



## Lizard39

I'm still here   just not much to update as still waiting, waiting, waiting!!!  The waiting is driving me   So maybe we can get carted off together!  Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Naughty little boy for keeping mum up at night!   is he going through a growth spurt maybe and just extra hungry? Glad you well tho  

Oh lizard! I'm sick of waiting too   COME ON GOOD NEWS    

Sue, any more news on job front? 

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic – Nice to see you posting!  Hope you managed to get a better night last night, yes the lack of sleep does send you loopy after a while!

Lizard – perhaps we should have a whole wing in the loony bin for the ladies from our thread!

Jelly – no news on the job front, unfortunately.  Isabella and DH were ill on Tuesday and Wednesday, I wasn’t born to be a nurse!  I had 2 hours sleep one night and was rather irritable the next day – dumped them both in front of the tv to watch Tinkerbell!  It was lovely yesterday when they went off to school/work!  Half term next week, so hopefully it will be nice weather so the children can play outside.    

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

It's just horrid when they sick! Esp men! They feel so sorry for themselfs hehe

So,max is having an op in two weeks time   adenoids out. Yes it's a very simple procedure and he will b fine bla bla bla...... BUT he's my little bub! 
Apparently, what i been told is that you have to hold him while they 'put him to sleep'  with gas   So he will just fall asleep in your arms!   not liking that....
Eeekkkk
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Jelly. It is good that they have managed to fit it in so soon and hopefully it makes a huge difference.  I would be a right mess if Isabella had an op, I cry when she has a injection! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

That's the thing, I cry too when he has injections!    last time I went for his injections dr told me to get a grip! I was in tears before even seeing needle!  Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

to everyone!

Isabella"s first trip to the cinema today, and then Ikea!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Super exciting!! Hope she's a good girl   
Ikea.. Hehe don't forget the Swedish food stop at end  
Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Come on, Jelly - as if I would forget the balls!  They do a cup of them (think you get 8 ) for a euro at the snack bar, so will have that and think of you!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe funny     yum yum! Swedish chocolate also the best


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

how are we all? mmmm you cant beat an ikea snack at the end of your shop, 65p for a hot dog or more likely horse-dog at that price!

well ladies I wish I had better news but have had no sleep again! H was doing really well until about 13 weeks, we put him to bed at 7pm, he would wake up once or twice in the night. brilliant! then he had his immunisations and a growth spurt, things went haywire and they have never settled back down and he is 21w tomorrow. he typically has a dream feed at 10, wakes at 1pm then its anybody's guess as to what he does then, generally he is awake and being noisy but not crying so you cant do controlled crying or anything. last night he was wide awake from 2-5am, talking, tossing and turning so he keeps us awake. we've even left him to it and gone to the spare bed but you can hear him squealing and shouting. Now believe me, I know how lucky I am to have this problem and would be far rather doing this than sleeping soundly with no baby but having had 5 months of no sleep its starting to take its toll. its gone beyond physical and its now mental. no wonder they use sleep deprivation as a form of torture. so other than employing a night nurse and booking into a hotel don't know what to do! I started weaning last week in the hope it would fill him up and he'd sleep but he wasn't interested, a bit early. oh and he absolutely refuses to take a bottle and/or formula so I have to do the night shift. he has had a bottle before but wont have it now. DH says he is stubborn like me, I prefer that he is 'determined', lol. ironically during the day he is an absolute delight, hardly ever cries, plays a lot etc. 

so other than no sleep not much else doing, we are trying to sort out the new house but money running out now   DH says we have to tighten our belts now. just got a quote for fitted wardrobes - eek with my maternity pay finishing last month don't think we'll be getting those for a while!

Nicx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi all  

Sorry been so quiet, mind you looks like I'm not the only one  

Max had his operation yesterday. Let's just say I NEVER WANT TO GO THROUGH THAT AGAIN NOR SEE HIM DO ANYTHING LIKE IT AGAIN    
So stressful and having to hold him while they put him to sleep... No words.... Just tears     

Anyway, it's done and although he's slightly grumpy and clingy today, doesn't seem in pain as such. He's adenoids where apparently HUGE! Even dr was quite shocked! Poor little man. 
So proud of him tho and the all the doctors where fab! 

Big hugs to all  

Nic, sorry you struggling with sleep at mo   hope it all changes soon for you xx

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nic – you have put me right off the hot dogs!  Hope you are sleeping better.  That is one of the things that school say about Isabella, is that she is stubborn!  Perhaps that comes from treatment, that our little embies decided they were going to be stubborn and stick no matter what!  I am with you on the money issues, there are so many things that need doing here.  DH has got some old pallets from work and is going to build a playhouse for Isabella, so we will get that for nothing!

Oh Jelly.  I didn´t realise the op was yesterday.  I did put it on Outlook to wish you luck but that was before the computer went in to be repaired and they screwed it up!  I am glad it all went well, I hope he is back to his old self soon.  Sorry to hear it was so traumatic for you, I hope I dont have to go through anything like that.  Sending you both huge huge hugs.  

Well, had an interesting week, I went to a organisation that helps people with their Dutch.  I was assessed and they said it was only my self-confidence holding me back, not my language skills.  So I am going to meet her every week, chat about a topic or something in the newspaper and get my fluency going.  DH went to a local meeting last week and was chatting to the woman next to him and she mentioned a handcraft group and he thought I might be interested.  I went there on Wednesday and I havent laughed so much in ages!  The ladies were so lovely!  They are going to teach me patchwork/quilting.  So will be going back next week.  Monday I am helping out at Isabella’s afterschool class, they are going to learn about water animals, Tuesday I have a meeting with an organisation that gives children homework that you can go through with them which goes along with what they are doing at school.  Isabella also has her first school photo – so I think I am going to have to buy a diary!

Lovely weather here, what’s it like there, Jelly??

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly - MEATBALLS!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Yum yum sue    

Wow busy bee you!! I love doing patch work and quilting sadly no time for it no more! My sewing machine just sitting collecting dust. Max is walking now    I couldn't wait for this day...... Or so I thought! Now I wish we were back at the crawling stage hahaha there's nothing stopping him now, he's everywhere! I have to close us both in in the loo mornings so I can have a shower, don't trust him lose anywhere else giggle. He looks so funny tho walking around with his little fat stumpy legs haha  
He's recovered so well too bless him    

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and weather here is fab! A nice cool 25-27    just perfect. Going up a bit through the week now but bring on winter ha!

Heard you having good weather in uk at mo girls....


----------



## Wraakgodin

Patchwork is something that I have always wanted to learn, I have always been impressed by people that could do it.  My  m-i-l gave me a second hand sewing machine about a year ago and it has never been used.  I hope the dust bunnies haven´t clogged it up too much!   

Have you got a playpen for Max?  It was a godsend when Isabella was up and mobile and in to everything!  Glad he has recovered ok from his operation – bless him.  

Ooooh lovely temperature then!  They are talking about 19 degrees today!  DH is going to build Isabella a playhouse out of old pallets outside, so he will be doing that today – he can´t use bad weather as an excuse!  Or perhaps he will say it is too hot to work!  I was walking through town yesterday, it was gorgeous weather, the toy shops were displaying buckets and spades and other outdoor toys, we were sitting having an ice cream and I had to remind myself it was the beginning of March and not July!   They had a political market in town as there is a local election in a couple of weeks, Isabella’s cuteness got her 8 balloons on sticks, another 10 that need to be blown up, lots of sweets (which she hasn´t eaten yet), 5 pens and 3 packs of mints!  She is ill again this morning, throwing up a lot – she looks very sad and feeling very sorry for herself.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

A friend has a playpen and he's ok in there for a little bit but then gets too itchy to get out. I don't really have place for it either. I should really just get up 30 min before he wakes (or I wake him! No sleeping past 7am!) but the thought of getting up at 6.30am daily fills me with dread hehe

A playhouse!! Lucky madam!! Want pics please  
Oh hope she feels better soon  
Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

7am  I dream of a 7am wake up!  If Isabella sleeps until 6am we think there is something wrong!  She is feeling better now, she is running outside with her friends.  

I will put photos up when it is finished - don´t hold your breath!!   

Better get back to "supervising"! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Urm..... here we go Jelly!



Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

That's going to be a special little house for sure! What colour does madam want the finish product to be??  

Hehe well of course there is times when he's up at 6.30am even but never earlier than that. Mostly we stick to 6.45/7am.   

Max in tip top shape so heading to the beach this morning   he just loves the water  

Happy Monday ladies xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

She hasn´t got a say in which colour, if she did it would be pink!  The wood has sanded so well it seems a shame to paint it, I am not sure DH has decided what colour yet.  He spoilt my fun, I told all the children that asked that it was a little prison for naughty children   - he has told them the truth! 

She woke up just before 6am this morning - I would have had a lie in if I hadn´t woken up at 2.30 - stupid hayfever! 

Going to be a chaperone at Isabella's school this afternoon, they are going to find out about water animals!  Assume they are going pond dipping!  

Oooooh, jealous of you living so close to the beach!  I hope he had a lovely time!  

Sue


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all doing? lovely weather here. went to see my friend this morning then on ******** I saw piccies of her and DH in the pub beer garden at lunchtime - they didn't invite me! 

Jelly glad lil max is ok now, that must have been so hard 

Sue impressed with Isabella's haul of free goodies must remember that!

AFM well had a decorating disaster. when we moved in the whole house had been redecorated by the previous owners so NOTHING needed doing,all very magnolia so very neutral and can live with it. however when we moved in the removals men inevitably scuffed the paintwork. there was a tub of leftover paint in the cupboard and since we moved in I keep meaning to touch up the scuff marks. so I did it last week, went through every room in the house...... and it turns out its not the same paint! god it looks awful. and we don't have the time to redecorate ourselves, nor the money to pay someone as it is literally the whole house. an I've no idea what paint they used so just having to look at all these horrible marks its doing my head in. DH been very good, has not said anything thank goodness, what a star.

NIcxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nic, I giggled so much when I read your decorating disasters as you now know, I did the same!! Aarrgghhhh   

Sue, how's the 'playhouse' coming along?

Anyone else out there?? lizard??  

So ladies, something strange is falling from the sky as we speak??! Hehe it's raining! Can you believe it lol   ruined my plans for today, was taking max to the park. They have loads of sprinklers and all kids just runs through them all, so funny... Hhmmm maybe it will clear up later... Took him to the pool yesterday and he threw a right strop when leaving. Naughty boy. Think might have a handful one here  

Sending hugs xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning ladies!

Nic - It is lovely weather here too. It has been great sitting outside on the bench watching the kids play in the street. I just sit there with my book and cuppa, and just have to shout at them every now and again! Fortunately we live in a street which is off limits to cars so dont have to worry about traffic. Sorry to hear about your painting disaster. Is it possible to go to the DIY centre and get another tin in the same colour as the walls are now, overpaint where you just painted?

Jelly - house coming along fine - very well considering DH gets home at 5pm. He did a couple of hours last night and forgot all about dinner!


As you can see it now has a seat, and the beginnings of a window! Hope you have managed to get to the park. Isabella loves running through sprinklers as well!

Had fun this morning&#8230;.. Isabella went to bed at 8pm last night and she was up at 5.30am this morning. I tried to brush her hair at 9am and she threw an almighty tantrum - so I told her that if she was going to behave like that about brushing her hair then I will just have to wash it! Cue another tantrum! She went into her room and slammed the door in my face, I went to check on her 10 minutes later and she was asleep! She has just woken up after sleeping 2 hours! She is at home as the younger children have a day off school, and they have next Friday off as well!!!

Oh, and she has cracked the glass on my ipad - not a happy bunny!!! Weather going to be bad tomorrow, so DH will be able to get the junk loft room transformed into my craft room! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Getting there! The weather wasnt as bad as anticipated!





Can´t do any more until we can get to the shops on Monday - the wood sander needs a new disk!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh wow, looking great! Which of the lovely cheeky looking ladies is yours?  

Getting cold here in the mornings now, need to head and get some pjs for Max! So far we all have just been sleeping in tshirts  .... Eekkk winter clearly on way as this  morning I had to put my robe on!!! 

Hope everyone having a good weekend xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Which do you think??  The cheeky naughty one standing up on something she isnt supposed to stand up on, of course!   

Me and DH both fell asleep on the sofas last night, she woke up and came down looking for us, he went upstairs with her and she slept in my place and apparently wiggled so much in the night that he hardly got any sleep!  

Weather here today cloudy with periods of sun, temp 8 - 14 degrees.  Got a bit cold standing outside supervising the big build yesterday!  

Trying to watch Formula 1 in German, better that than paying a fortune each month to see it in Dutch!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello all   
So quiet here!

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter   how is everyone

All great here. Getting 'colder' here finally hehe
Max had his "after op appointment" and all well with nose etc but the sad news is that he will need to have his tonsils out too   dreading already having to go through this again! Seeing dr again in November. He doesn't like to Take tonsils out till they are 2years old or weigh at least 12kg. So.....here we go again  

Had a lovely Easter with way tooooooo much chocolate and wine!!! 
Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Jelly!!!

Things are ok here, Isabella was ill over Easter and DH is ill now, hopefully I will escape the germs!

We had a meeting with school yesterday, they are not sure whether to move her up to group 2 or keep her for another year in group 1. Things work differently to how they do in UK, it doesn´t depend on age, it is more on ability. She is smart enough, but she still has the bouncy "childish" behaviour of a child from group 1. They are keeping the decision open for a couple of months to see how she goes, we don't want to move her up too early and she struggles, but we don´t want her bored in level 1. There is another girl in the street that starts school in November, and you can´t compare the two in ability, so I am not sure it would be the best to have them in the same group. Another child in our street is 2 days younger and at another school, and he is staying in group 1.

Here is the latest photo of the house, DH has put a base coat on, the top coat will be white with the window and door frames being pink. Not sure on the colour of the door yet.



Poor Max, and poor you. I hope they aren´t troubling him too much.

Yes, a lot of chocolate consumed! I made some rocky road yesterday and no one wants them, not even the children. Isabella said she didn´t want them because I made them rather than papa! So looks like I will have to eat them all! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, that house looks AWESOME!!!!!     very lucky girl!! 

Awww I'm sure you will all choose together what's best for little madam re school. 
Rocky road eh yum   hope you enjoyed ALL OF IT YOURSELF   hehe

Trying to sort a cupboard for Max in kitchen. He's into opening and pulling out EVERYTHING in every single one so hoping he's own cupboard with pots and bits that he's allowed to play with might distract him from the rest. Worth a try   found my mobile phone in the bin this morning yet again! Cheeky boy! Oh well, at least it's not the loo, like with daddy's trainers teehee   oh and his tooth brush YUK! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh dear, sounds like you have a little troublemaker there, Jelly!!  The trouble is it is so hard to be angry at them when they look so cute.  I think in our street the cutest ones cause the most trouble – Isabella and one of her friends in particular!  I hope you bought a new toothbrush! 

Yes, I did enjoy the rocky road.  Think I need to get back on the diet!  

DH has been ill since Wednesday night, he phoned up the doctor this morning, and giving them his symptoms it looks like he has a virus.  They said they get numerous calls each day with the same symptoms, so looks like it is something going around.  Wonder if Isabella had a version of it last weekend when she had diarrhea.  That just leaves me unaffected – so far *gulp*!  

We had a nice day yesterday, we went to see the new Tinkerbell film and then to Ikea for ice creams!  Well…. I say just ice creams, we ended up spending 30 euros, on top of the ice creams!   Yes, I did have some meatballs!  It was her reward for the good school report.  

Half term here, think it is going to be a long week!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Nah, I just washed tooth brush   hehe joke! 

Ohhh I hope you stay clear of any virus! So hard taking care of a sick man, child and yourself when ill! 

Mmmmmm meatballs  
Half term just ended here thank god! I never travel anywhere when kids are on hols. Too many people on roads and in shops...... And screaming kids hehe
Good luck  
Xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi ladies

how are we all? hope everyone is ok despite lurgies going round and toothbrushes in the toilet! sorry I've not been on for ages but I've had lurgies that have been gone, reappeared, been passed to Henry and then got labyrithitis afterwards!   oh and a family bereavement too. so been a bit busy. plus Henry is now 7 months old and is wanting lots of attention. he can sort of sit up and cant crawl yet but is frustrated with everything that he cant do. I've also realised that breastfeeding is a complete doddle in comparison to weaning, with bf at least you could eat your lunch and watch a bit of TV whilst feeding, weaning is one long round of making food, feeding it, cleaning up and then its the next mealtime! its fab though.  

got a lovely weeks hols to the east coast planned next week, hope the weather doesnt rain. DH says he is taking Henry for a dip in the north sea. child abuse, it'll be freezing! and exciting times this week, me and Em are meeting up! I feel like I'm going on a blind date, I'll be the one wearing a red carnation with a copy of the times, lol.

Nicxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey lovely ladies

Hope were all feeling better now 

I'm still here just seem to be non stop with Harry a.d moving house. All settled in now and can't wait to start doing it up  Need to go back to work earn some penny's first

Jelly- aww Max sounds like a little mischief maker 

Sue- I love the house. Amazing  I would have loved this as a child

Nic-   yes does feel a bit blind date. Can't wait to meet you and your little H. I'll be the one with the little boy who never sits still 

Lizard-hope your well and know that I think of you often .

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope you have a great time together Nic and Em!  

Nic, hope things settle down soon and you have seen the back of all the lurgies!  

Em, glad you have settled in ok.  I have just looked at your ticker and seen how Harry is!  I can´t believe it has gone so quickly!  

Nothing interesting going on here, just Iabella and her friends in the street creating havoc, usually involving water!  Got a stinking cold at the moment, so not in the  mood for all the kerfuffle this afternoon!  

Hi Jelly!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sorry to hear you been ill Nic   It's horrible being ill and having to take care of household and kid! Feel for you too Sue. Hope cold gives in ASAP. 

Em, glad to hear all well   

Where is lizard  

Starting to look at flight home for Xmas. Can't believe how expensive it is! Yes know it's peak time but still. For that sort if money we used to fly business class! 
And god knows how it will go with Max. Such a happy chap but he's EVERYWHERE. He will not sit still on flight for more then 1 min I'm sure eeekkk

Xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey lovely ladies

How are we all?

xxx


----------

